# NSW State Sponsorship Invitations FINANCIAL YEAR 2019-20



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello All,

I am starting this new thread so that we can share information regarding NSW invitations for the new financial year. As of now the NSW State invitations are on hold and as per NSW Dept of Industry's official website: "We will announce the commencement of invitations to apply for NSW nomination for the 2019-20 financial year via our website in the coming weeks." 

Hopefully this should happen soon. Please do share any information/updates relevant to NSW nominations. I also hope Veteran members will share their knowledge and advise us as and when possible. Thank you. 

Kind Regards,

AJ.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

*2019-20 and 2018-19 Migration Program Planning Levels (Comparison)*

Please see attached for information regarding visas planned for 2019-20 as compared to 2018-19 for different streams and categories.

Refer: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/repo...ussion-paper-australias-2019-20-migration.pdf


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks for starting this thread. I am also waiting for an invite. Below are my details

261111 - ICT Business Analyst
75 pts w/o State Sponsorship
PTE - 20 pts
EoI Date - 13th June 2017

I am just hoping to get an invite before November new rules kick in.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

bhowalamit said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. I am also waiting for an invite. Below are my details
> 
> 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> 75 pts w/o State Sponsorship
> ...


Hi bhowalamit,

Welcome to the thread. I am hoping to get an invite too before the Nov rules take effect. Good luck! Let's hope things start moving soon.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am starting this new thread so that we can share information regarding NSW invitations for the new financial year. As of now the NSW State invitations are on hold and as per NSW Dept of Industry's official website: "We will announce the commencement of invitations to apply for NSW nomination for the 2019-20 financial year via our website in the coming weeks."
> 
> ...


Telecommunications Engineer with 70+5 points waiting for 190 NSW invite as well. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Hi bhowalamit,
> 
> Welcome to the thread. I am hoping to get an invite too before the Nov rules take effect. Good luck! Let's hope things start moving soon.


Just a correction. My EoI date is 2019 not 2017 :clock:

261111 - ICT Business Analyst
75 pts w/o State Sponsorship
PTE - 20 pts
EoI Date - 13th June 2019
190 for NSW State Sponsorship


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

Yeap much awaiting like you guys. I have lodged both for VIC and NSW


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Still waiting for NSW to announce openings for new year. When will they start inviting for this year? Any idea? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Flyinghigher said:


> Telecommunications Engineer with 70+5 points waiting for 190 NSW invite as well. :fingerscrossed:


All the very best!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Flyinghigher said:


> Still waiting for NSW to announce openings for new year. When will they start inviting for this year? Any idea?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, there is no information available online. Based on blogs from past years, it seems they usually open by end of July, but I saw somewhere that this year it may be end of Aug to beginning of Sept. I hope it is much earlier than we think. Their Skilled Occupations List hasn't been published as well for FY 2019-20.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

malithloki said:


> Yeap much awaiting like you guys. I have lodged both for VIC and NSW


Nice. I hope the state nominations start coming soon...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gersus (Feb 4, 2017)

*quick question*

Hey guys,

I got a question about the EOIs and nomination from NSW. Does anyone know if NSW nominates EOIs taking into account the ones submitted starting July 2019 or do they look to all of them in general (even those from back in 2018)?

I am curious about it as my EOI is back in April 2019 and wanted to confirm if I have to submit my EOI again. 

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Gersus said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since EOI is valid for 2 years, so for 189 & 190, your EOI will be automatically considered if it falls under certain criteria that they will be looking for. You don't need to submit your EOI again unless expired. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Can we check that how many Telecom Engineers was invited by NSW for 190 in Y2018?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> Can we check that how many Telecom Engineers was invited by NSW for 190 in Y2018?


You cannot
They don’t publish that data

Cheers


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

How do NSW and Victoria give out invitations? Is it on a particular date like the 189? Or randomly at any date of the month?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kamskans said:


> How do NSW and Victoria give out invitations? Is it on a particular date like the 189? Or randomly at any date of the month?


Randomly. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey78 (Apr 28, 2019)

I lodged my EOI on 15 April 2019 for 261111 ICT Business Analyst

189 - 65 points
190 - 70 points
489 - 75 points

Preference is for NSW

My lawyer has suggested removing 189 and 190 from my EOI and focusing on 489 as it may slightly improve my chances.

I want to check if my occupation is available for NSW State Sponsorship and if I am eligible to apply. Any idea how I can do that ?


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

joey78 said:


> I lodged my EOI on 15 April 2019 for 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 189 - 65 points
> 190 - 70 points
> ...


Check NSW Occupation List. If you don't know where to find it, simply Google "Nsw occupation list" 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

joey78 said:


> I lodged my EOI on 15 April 2019 for 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 189 - 65 points
> 190 - 70 points
> ...


Sorry to bring the bad news but with 65 you have like zero chances as the current bar is currently around 80-85 with last few rounds at 85. So even if this goes down there is no way you get a chance at 65 before your EOI expires. 

No harm in keeping 190 EOI active if it's eligible occupation. Assuming you have separate EOI. 

489 for state might give you some advantage if that's on the list and state invites you. Though keep in mind that people with 85 or 90 are also in race for 489 visa. Good luck. 

If you can improve some points then I would suggest doing that. Otherwise you would have better chance at 491/494 of you occupation gets nominated for those new visas. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

joey78 said:


> I lodged my EOI on 15 April 2019 for 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 189 - 65 points
> 190 - 70 points
> ...


NSW is yet to publish the occupation list for FY1920

Wait for a couple of weeks and take a call

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## joey78 (Apr 28, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Sorry to bring the bad news but with 65 you have like zero chances as the current bar is currently around 80-85 with last few rounds at 85. So even if this goes down there is no way you get a chance at 65 before your EOI expires.
> 
> No harm in keeping 190 EOI active if it's eligible occupation. Assuming you have separate EOI.
> 
> ...


hey mate, when I lodged my EOI, my lawyer told me I have almost zero chance of getting an invite for the 189 and 190. The 489 is a little more realistic for me. However we decided there was no harm in trying.


I have one single EOI only and I intend to remove the 189 and 190 temporarily, given the recent 189/190 trends. I am still waiting for NSW to release their OL for 19-20 though.

What happens after the 491 and 494 visas launch in Nov 2019 ? Will I still be able to get an invite for the 489 post Nov 2019 ?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

joey78 said:


> hey mate, when I lodged my EOI, my lawyer told me I have almost zero chance of getting an invite for the 189 and 190. The 489 is a little more realistic for me. However we decided there was no harm in trying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No harm in keeping EOI active. Keep it active and don't suspend anything. Whatever invite you get will automatically suspend the rest. So I would suggest keep it active as you have the single EOI. 

States can only invite till 10 September and 15th November would the last day anyone can lodge the 489 visa. Starting 16 November there would be no 489 visa anymore and 491/494 will get effective. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey78 (Apr 28, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> No harm in keeping EOI active. Keep it active and don't suspend anything. Whatever invite you get will automatically suspend the rest. So I would suggest keep it active as you have the single EOI.


In that case, why did my lawyer suggest that removing 189 and 190 from my EOI and keeping only the 489 will improve my chances of getting an invite ? Sorry I'm not questioning what you say, just trying to understand why she suggested that.



mail2notif said:


> States can only invite till 10 September and 15th November would the last day anyone can lodge the 489 visa. Starting 16 November there would be no 489 visa anymore and 491/494 will get effective.


So that means if I do not get an invite before 10th September for the 489, there is no way I will get an invite until 16 November - which will be probably be for the 491. Is that correct ?


----------



## kvraghavaiah (Aug 15, 2017)

I have one serious Question, that many other members may have.

How can the number invitations be so much different from the number of visas issued for a program year?

Foe Example, in 2016-2017, 16500 invites were given for 189 visa, but the number of visas are 39000 as per the migration institute of Australia.
Very few of the invitees will have a skilled partner and so very few people get an extra visa for an invite. How can the invitation and visa numbers be so different?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kvraghavaiah said:


> I have one serious Question, that many other members may have.
> 
> How can the number invitations be so much different from the number of visas issued for a program year?
> 
> ...


You can add your spouse and children to the application irrespective of whether they are skilled or not
So it’s nearly 1.8 applicants per grant
Secondly this 39,000 also includes grants given to NZ citizens who don’t need an invite but are part of the 189 quota

Cheers


----------



## kvraghavaiah (Aug 15, 2017)

NB said:


> You can add your spouse and children to the application irrespective of whether they are skilled or not
> So it’s nearly 1.8 applicants per grant
> Secondly this 39,000 also includes grants given to NZ citizens who don’t need an invite but are part of the 189 quota
> 
> Cheers


Then what is dependent Visas? Dependent visas are granted in huge numbers to partners. Then how can all the unskilled visas granted for 189 invitees dependents be considered under 189, while they have a separate category?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

joey78 said:


> In that case, why did my lawyer suggest that removing 189 and 190 from my EOI and keeping only the 489 will improve my chances of getting an invite ? Sorry I'm not questioning what you say, just trying to understand why she suggested that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like she is ignorant of how EOI works or perhaps just a way to make you understand otherwise you can check multiple EOI questions in the same forums and it would reflect the same thing that if multiple EOIs then getting on invite one makes auto suspend so that you don't get multiple invites and that's the reason we all file multiple EOIs so that we can get the desired invite. If EOI would have been multiple even then suspending or withdrawal only helps for reducing the overall count as it doesn't harm anyone because that won't get selected. In short removing one EOI doesn't improve any chances. So it's just a myth your lawyer have created. For 489 just make sure the state is mentioned properly and not as Any. 

For the dates check https://www.iscah.com/update-dha-new-491-visa-closure-489-visa-november-2019/

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kvraghavaiah said:


> Then what is dependent Visas? Dependent visas are granted in huge numbers to partners. Then how can all the unskilled visas granted for 189 invitees dependents be considered under 189, while they have a separate category?


189 is for the families emigrating together while the dependant visa is for the spouse who emigrate separately. For example students, workers, PR and citizen getting married to non Australian and hence need a partner visa to come to Australia. Wait time for that visa is around 18 months and have quota of it's own like parents visa. You can Google the family visa categories and it's number for 2018-2019

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yousuf008 (Jun 3, 2016)

bahlv said:


> NSW is yet to publish the occupation list for FY1920
> 
> Wait for a couple of weeks and take a call
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


sent you Personal msg kindly check


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

For Software Engineers do we know from historical trends if we need 79+ in PTE for getting an invite for 190?

Is English language score an important factor?

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kamskans said:


> For Software Engineers do we know from historical trends if we need 79+ in PTE for getting an invite for 190?
> 
> Is English language score an important factor?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


This trend is more clear in nsw then Vic
But remember this is all observations based on a very small data and may not be correct

Cheers


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

New NSW occupation list 2019-2020 FY

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hamza-93 said:


> New NSW occupation list 2019-2020 FY
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list


After many years I think they may invite software testers 261314

Cheers


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Now I understand why they do not invite Telecom Engineers.


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

Flyinghigher said:


> Now I understand why they do not invite Telecom Engineers.


And I believe they are going to make it favorable for onshore applicants.


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

NB said:


> After many years I think they may invite software testers 261314
> 
> Cheers


NB, any idea what these terminologies mean? Low/limited/high/medium.

Thanks:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dishanphilips (Jun 4, 2018)

It's now required for occupations with *Additional Criteria* to have lived in NSW and have at least 1 year of employment in the proposed occupation.

Offshore applicants will not receive an invite if *Additional Criteria/Requirements* are applicable. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dishanphilips said:


> It's now required for occupations with *Additional Criteria* to have lived in NSW and have at least 1 year of employment in the proposed occupation.
> 
> Offshore applicants will not receive an invite if *Additional Criteria/Requirements* are applicable.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Even those onshore but working in other states will not get an invite 
This will remove a lot of EOIs from 190 nsw

Cheers


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Even those onshore but working in other states will not get an invite
> This will remove a lot of EOIs from 190 nsw
> 
> Cheers


Additional criteria means i should have at least one year experience in NSW in telecom sector if i want to be eligible? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> Additional criteria means i should have at least one year experience in NSW in telecom sector if i want to be eligible?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yes
In the same Anzsco code not general telecom sector 

Cheers


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

Flyinghigher said:


> Additional criteria means i should have at least one year experience in NSW in telecom sector if i want to be eligible?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Not telecom but the role should be Telecom Engineer (your Job code).


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

bhowalamit said:


> Not telecom but the role should be Telecom Engineer (your Job code).


Doomed for this option then. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

NB said:


> After many years I think they may invite software testers 261314
> 
> Cheers


And surprisingly the availability is high.


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

Wow, really? This means unless i move to NSW from Perth they don't send invite?



NB said:


> Even those onshore but working in other states will not get an invite
> This will remove a lot of EOIs from 190 nsw
> 
> Cheers


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

devendravelegandla said:


> Wow, really? This means unless i move to NSW from Perth they don't send invite?


Yep precisely, but according to NSW you should have moved a year ago and should have worked for 1 year in NSW.


----------



## Khurram86sa (Jul 1, 2019)

With this new additional criteria, have to forget about 190 NSW!! :mad2:


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> After many years I think they may invite software testers 261314
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,
Please advise me brother.

Currently I see 261314 (Software tester) is included in current NSW list and it. Coming to my history I have 70 points (exclu SS) recently applied under 261313 and submitted EOI's for 189/NSW/VIC. I already have ACS under 261314 (expires in March'2020) and waited 1 year for not getting invited, recently withdrew EOI's under 261314(VIC) and again assessed under 261313, got + ve and applied.

My questions are
1) Will my ACS for 261314 still be valid until it expires March 2020? or it's voided after 261313 is assessed. I have 2 separate ACS ids and paid 2 times ACS charges.
2) If ACS is valid for 261314, Shall I create another EOI under 261314 and wait on it too. 

With this I would be having 261313(189/NSW/VIC) & If created now with 261314(NSW/VIC) Total = 5, will it be fine?

Please advise me on this.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> Yes
> 
> In the same Anzsco code not general telecom sector
> 
> ...


Hi NB

I have 80 points including state points for NSW and 224711 is on the list as Low Availability 

I understand NSW prefers high English scores which is also good in my case 

My wife's occupation is not on 190 or 489 list

Is there any way other than NAATI to get additional points and move the score to 85 before November? 

My research says no, but still thought I'll ask you once to confirm 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

Ok, then i should forget about NSW  despite having 75+5 points. 



hamza-93 said:


> Yep precisely, but according to NSW you should have moved a year ago and should have worked for 1 year in NSW.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

devendravelegandla said:


> Ok, then i should forget about NSW  despite having 75+5 points.


Well it clearly shows that the Government wants to push people to regional areas, so there is nothing we can do from our side. 

Lets see what QLD comes up with.


----------



## josem (Sep 7, 2016)

What happens to EOIs already submitted, I mean before they put the 1 year of living and working requirement in NSW? Also how can they see if someone has worked for 1 year in NSW? Because we are applying from SkillSelect and there is no field or question asking if the applicant is working in NSW.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

josem said:


> What happens to EOIs already submitted, I mean before they put the 1 year of living and working requirement in NSW? Also how can they see if someone has worked for 1 year in NSW? Because we are applying from SkillSelect and there is no field or question asking if the applicant is working in NSW.


No one will look at the previous EOIs unless they meet the 1 year criteria, it is relatively easy to apply filters when you have all the data recorded in the EOI.

From attached picture they will see whether you worked in NSW and for how long.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Would be very interested to know how availability would play a part.

My occupation comes in Limited category but doesn't have any additional criteria. 

I'm on 75+5 points. Let's see

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

dishanphilips said:


> It's now required for occupations with *Additional Criteria* to have lived in NSW and have at least 1 year of employment in the proposed occupation.
> 
> Offshore applicants will not receive an invite if *Additional Criteria/Requirements* are applicable.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


So just to confirm and I don't misunderstand anything - does this mean those applying from India for Software Engineering job code have no chance of invite given it has additional criteria?

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kamskans said:


> So just to confirm and I don't misunderstand anything - does this mean those applying from India for Software Engineering job code have no chance of invite given it has additional criteria?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


Only in nsw 190
You can get in all other states and 189

Cheers


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Only in nsw 190
> 
> You can get in all other states and 189
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying!

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Looking at previous data, does NSW government prefers to invite people who are already working in NSW in their nominated occupation? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> Looking at previous data, does NSW government prefers to invite people who are already working in NSW in their nominated occupation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Vic till last year an option that those working in the state could apply directly
So it was an indication that they gave preference to those working in the state
It has since been withdrawn 

Nsw never had such option in the recent past

This is the first time that they are clearly giving advantage to those working in the state in high demand categories 

What more evidence you are looking for ?


Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

NB said:


> Vic till last year an option that those working in the state could apply directly
> 
> So it was an indication that they gave preference to those working in the state
> 
> ...


From the previous candidates who actually got invited by NSW, that sort of information.

But I think this is fairly indicative of their intention! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> From the previous candidates who actually got invited by NSW, that sort of information.
> 
> But I think this is fairly indicative of their intention!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


From several occasions previously and as per my friends who have NSW invitations in previous years, NSW always preferred candidates with Superior English and local experience.

I believe this year also guidance is on the same lines. Only difference is that they have published it formally with "Additional Criteria".

Experts - Correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

bhowalamit said:


> From several occasions previously and as per my friends who have NSW invitations in previous years, NSW always preferred candidates with Superior English and local experience.
> 
> I believe this year also guidance is on the same lines. Only difference is that they have published it formally with "Additional Criteria".
> 
> Experts - Correct me if I am wrong!


Earlier it was a preference and i know lot of people who got invite from offshore..

But now it is a mandate(for list of occupations) as it officially published ! 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

I like the way NSW 190 SS have started displaying criteria and availability for each skill. I hope VIC starts doing this as it seems VIC 190 is still a black box.

NSW has started preferring onshore applicants, does anyone here thinks that VIC will follow?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pratiksawant10 said:


> I like the way NSW 190 SS have started displaying criteria and availability for each skill. I hope VIC starts doing this as it seems VIC 190 is still a black box.
> 
> NSW has started preferring onshore applicants, does anyone here thinks that VIC will follow?


VIC was allowing applicants working in Vic to apply directly without going through Skillselect 
It was stopped last year only
I doubt Vic will follow suit

Cheers


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

NB said:


> VIC was allowing applicants working in Vic to apply directly without going through Skillselect
> It was stopped last year only
> I doubt Vic will follow suit
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the response NB.

It seems VIC has stopped sending Invitations for 2613xx since last September. Do you what is the invitation trends for VIC for past FY's? As in when do they reset the quota for each FY and start sending Invites for each skill?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Thanks for the response NB.
> 
> It seems VIC has stopped sending Invitations for 2613xx since last September. Do you what is the invitation trends for VIC for past FY's? As in when do they reset the quota for each FY and start sending Invites for each skill?


I don’t predict invites, so don’t keep track
Cheers


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

Any ICT Business Analyst waiting for NSW 2019-20 invite, please PM me. I will make a separate whatsapp group to track the progress.

P.S. - do not junk my mail box. Only eligible applicants as per NSW criteria for 261111 job code should ping me.


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

dishanphilips said:


> It's now required for occupations with *Additional Criteria* to have lived in NSW and have at least 1 year of employment in the proposed occupation.
> 
> Offshore applicants will not receive an invite if *Additional Criteria/Requirements* are applicable.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Why the hell have they chosen 2613XX and 2211XX to screw specifically 

People living onshore already get +5 points!


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

akshaypuri05 said:


> Why the hell have they chosen 2613XX and 2211XX to screw specifically
> 
> People living onshore already get +5 points!


I believe they are targeting candidates who are on temporary visa (employer sponsored) from the likes of TCS, Wipro etc. These candidates can't change jobs due to the employer restriction on temporary visa and hence unable to fill vacancies available in the market. Giving them PR will provide an opportunity to switch and and get locally hired (hence fulfilling the market demand). Outsourcing companies like TCS, Wipro etc can anyways bring more people from offshore on temporary visas. They have an infinite pool back in home country.

Also, the industry would always prefer a candidate (to be hired locally) who has experience in the local market. People coming on temporary visa will gain local experience in a year and hence will get their opportunity by next year, thus creating a cycle.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

With the new NSW occupation list for 2019-20 published, and additional restrictions applied, it is going to be difficult to predict anything. I request all to notify here if they start getting invites from NSW. That way, we who have applied recently can at least relax a little bit by knowing that things have started to move forward. I hope and pray that the additional requirements have not affected many and if they have, may they find another way to get their PR.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

New FAQ list is released. Very useful information. Please see!


https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ated-migration-190/frequently-asked-questions

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Iscah says
The NSW state government have confirmed that :
- They expect to send their first 190 invites out within the next 2 weeks



Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> Iscah says
> The NSW state government have confirmed that :
> - They expect to send their first 190 invites out within the next 2 weeks
> 
> ...


Then it will go to 80 pointers who are going to get 189 anyway in next 1 or 2 rounds. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi experts. I just realize that I created a spare EOI several weeks ago, and I chose 190 VIC in that EOI. 
Now if I change it to NSW, then it will not change the date of effect. Am I right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

teentitan12 said:


> Hi experts. I just realize that I created a spare EOI several weeks ago, and I chose 190 VIC in that EOI.
> Now if I change it to NSW, then it will not change the date of effect. Am I right?


In 190 the date of effect has no relevance
The states don’t follow the process of 189 where the date of effect gets priority 
The states invite anyone they want irrespective of their date of effect 

Cheers


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

bhowalamit said:


> akshaypuri05 said:
> 
> 
> > Why the hell have they chosen 2613XX and 2211XX to screw specifically
> ...


What's with this "local experience" how does it add any value. Are the rules of software engineering different in Oz ?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

A poor decision from NSW to introduce the additional criteria. 

There must be a ton of applications in skill select from applicants who do not meet the new criteria and as a result, they will be wasted.

The least they could have done is not imposed these criteria on applicants who had already submitted their EOI.

Wishful thinking it seems.


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

NB said:


> In 190 the date of effect has no relevance
> The states don’t follow the process of 189 where the date of effect gets priority
> The states invite anyone they want irrespective of their date of effect
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. So I can just change the preferred state from VIC to NSW then.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

teentitan12 said:


> Thanks. So I can just change the preferred state from VIC to NSW then.


I don’t know if the system allows it
If it allows, do it, else withdraw it and submit a new one
What’s the big deal

Cheers


----------



## armaanilove (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi guys, if I have already filed for a 189 Application - do I automatically get considered for the 190 NSW? I am under Other Engineering Professionals.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

armaanilove said:


> Hi guys, if I have already filed for a 189 Application - do I automatically get considered for the 190 NSW? I am under Other Engineering Professionals.


Nope

You have to specifically mark 190 nsw in the same 189 EOI or file a separate EOI for the same as most members do

Cheers


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

kunsal said:


> A poor decision from NSW to introduce the additional criteria.
> 
> There must be a ton of applications in skill select from applicants who do not meet the new criteria and as a result, they will be wasted.
> 
> ...


I guess the NSW government is also working towards "reducing congestion" from the influx of immigrants in Sydney, they do not want new folks to come in. This NSW policy goes hand in hand with the reduction of 189 quota this year. They have shut the door on all the offshore applicants with the additional criteria


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

OP2 said:


> I guess the NSW government is also working towards "reducing congestion" from the influx of immigrants in Sydney, they do not want new folks to come in. This NSW policy goes hand in hand with the reduction of 189 quota this year. They have shut the door on all the offshore applicants with the additional criteria


Some of your insights make me think that they will prefer on shore candidates for occupation where there is no additional criteria (like mine)

Is there any place where people mention their current country/ state in the EoI? I am just checking on how will they find out who is applying from where? There was only one question in the EoI about professional year completed in Aus in last 48 months which may mean that a guy stayed in Perth 3 years ago is also as yes, and someone in NSW for 4 years is also a yes.. 

Pls throw some light mate


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Some of your insights make me think that they will prefer on shore candidates for occupation where there is no additional criteria (like mine)
> 
> Is there any place where people mention their current country/ state in the EoI? I am just checking on how will they find out who is applying from where? There was only one question in the EoI about professional year completed in Aus in last 48 months which may mean that a guy stayed in Perth 3 years ago is also as yes, and someone in NSW for 4 years is also a yes..
> 
> Pls throw some light mate


They will check in your Work Experience section.


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

OP2 said:


> I guess the NSW government is also working towards "reducing congestion" from the influx of immigrants in Sydney, they do not want new folks to come in. This NSW policy goes hand in hand with the reduction of 189 quota this year. They have shut the door on all the offshore applicants with the additional criteria


Yes, you are correct! Additionally, this is my thought process behind their intention for additional criteria.

I believe they are targeting candidates who are on temporary visa (employer sponsored) from the likes of TCS, Wipro etc. These candidates can't change jobs due to the employer restriction on temporary visa and hence unable to fill vacancies available in the market. Giving them PR will provide an opportunity to switch and and get locally hired (hence fulfilling the market demand). Outsourcing companies like TCS, Wipro etc can anyways bring more people from offshore on temporary visas. They have an infinite pool back in home country.

Also, the industry would always prefer a candidate (to be hired locally) who has experience in the local market. People coming on temporary visa will gain local experience in a year and hence will get their opportunity by next year, thus creating a cycle.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm on the same boat, crossing my finger for an ITA since my occupation has just been added to NSW 190 list. 
Occupation: Project Administrator 511112
*Study : 20p* ( 15 for Master Degree + 5 points for 2 years of study in Australia)
*PTE : 20p* ( 85 overall with no skill less than 79 obtained on 28th of June 2018 ) 
*Age: 30p* ( 29 yrs old)
*Partner: 5p* ( Accountant )
*Work experience : 10p* ( from Jun 2015 till now. Sadly, Vetassess deducted one year to qualify my degree. I have 3 years of experience left to be claimed) 
*Total : 85 + 5p* for state nomination.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

bhowalamit said:


> They will check in your Work Experience section.


Oh ok 

They have loads of time dude 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

bhowalamit said:


> They will check in your Work Experience section.


The only positive for me is that there wont be many MCs (224711) onshore applying which is a case with the IT folks. MCs typically dont get offshore transfers as we work with domestic clients

Keeping fingers crossed 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> I'm on the same boat, crossing my finger for an ITA since my occupation has just been added to NSW 190 list.
> Occupation: Project Administrator 51113
> *Study : 20p* ( 15 for Master Degree + 5 points for 2 years of study in Australia)
> *PTE : 20p* ( 85 overall with no skill less than 79 obtained on 28th of June 2018 )
> ...


Why are you looking for 190. You are a readymade candidate for 189 next round.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

bhowalamit said:


> Why are you looking for 190. You are a readymade candidate for 189 next round.


But my occupation is only available for 190 NSW, not 189. Did I miss something?? Did they also issue another updated list for 189 as well?


----------



## mandrakem87 (Feb 25, 2018)

bahlv said:


> The only positive for me is that there wont be many MCs (224711) onshore applying which is a case with the IT folks. MCs typically dont get offshore transfers as we work with domestic clients
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


In the EOI there is current country of residence which can be used as a filter to know if a person is onshore or offshore


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vyrarchz said:


> But my occupation is only available for 190 NSW, not 189. Did I miss something?? Did they also issue another updated list for 189 as well?


You are correct
You are not entitled to 189

Cheers


----------



## akivka (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi, guys! How do you think is there any chance to get invitation with 70 points (65 + 5), occupation 225311 (public relationship specialist)?
Are there any guys who got sponsorship with such points?


----------



## spicyoxtail (Jul 23, 2018)

Does anyone know what the chances are of getting a pre-invite within the next couple of rounds? My current visa is expiring this October. 

ANZCO: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
EOI: 03 December 2018
189: 75pts
190: 80pts (NSW) 
PTE: 20pts
Australian Exp: 2+ years in Sydney


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Are there any accountants in this thread who are expecting NSW 190?


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

spicyoxtail said:


> Does anyone know what the chances are of getting a pre-invite within the next couple of rounds? My current visa is expiring this October.
> 
> ANZCO: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> EOI: 03 December 2018
> ...


Chances are very high. However, after invite it is going to take atleast 10 months for Visa grant.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

bhowalamit said:


> Chances are very high. However, after invite it is going to take atleast 10 months for Visa grant.


Hey Amit, 
How do you know that chances are high?
I am in the same boat.

<*SNIP*>* See "Language", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello all , please can someone guide me on my chances.
ICT 263312- support engg is now open.
I have 70 +5 , 75 with state spinsorship
I had submitted an EOI to NSW in July 18 , but my job code was closed.
I turn 45 in Nov 19.

I have already been approvedfor 489 Qld and submitted police and medicals awaiting a grant.

Do you think I can get an NSW invite for 190 before Nov. It's useless after that .
Thanks all.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

indman100 said:


> Hello all , please can someone guide me on my chances.
> ICT 263312- support engg is now open.
> I have 70 +5 , 75 with state spinsorship
> I had submitted an EOI to NSW in July 18 , but my job code was closed.
> ...


My code is ict 263212.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

indman100 said:


> Hello all , please can someone guide me on my chances.
> ICT 263312- support engg is now open.
> I have 70 +5 , 75 with state spinsorship
> I had submitted an EOI to NSW in July 18 , but my job code was closed.
> ...


Maybe you will get lucky

Cheers


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

NB said:


> indman100 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all , please can someone guide me on my chances.
> ...


 haha.. tis that a polite way of saying that is unlikely?


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

What is the requirement to claim 5 points of Spouse ?

Thanking You


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

arnish.singh said:


> What is the requirement to claim 5 points of Spouse ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanking You


Positive Skill assessment and competent English. Assuming both job codes are permitted on the visa list 189/190 etc. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

indman100 said:


> haha.. tis that a polite way of saying that is unlikely?


Don’t people buy lottery tickets ?

Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Positive Skill assessment and competent English. Assuming both job codes are permitted on the visa list 189/190 etc.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply
spouse have Positive ACS Assessment of 3 years and 9 months but ACS deduct 2 years so positive assessment with 1 year and 9 months experience only. No more experience because job left.

Still i can claim 5 points or continue job is needed ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> Thanks for reply
> spouse have Positive ACS Assessment of 3 years and 9 months but ACS deduct 2 years so positive assessment with 1 year and 9 months experience only. No more experience because job left.
> 
> Still i can claim 5 points or continue job is needed ?


Yes you can 
If she also has competent English 
She need not be working 

Cheers


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

NB said:


> indman100 said:
> 
> 
> > haha.. tis that a polite way of saying that is unlikely?
> ...


 no, really are you saying its unlikely. 
Do let me know your thoughts

Is it because points are not enough? Or too less time?


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

NB said:


> Yes you can
> If she also has competent English
> She need not be working
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for quick reply
yes she has competent english 

In future, is there any chance that immi will ask why job is not continue or why left job ?

Thanking you again


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> Thanks for quick reply
> yes she has competent english
> 
> In future, is there any chance that immi will ask why job is not continue or why left job ?
> ...


Nope
You just have to make sure that the education and employment claims that you made during assessment are genuine 

Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

NB said:


> Nope
> You just have to make sure that the education and employment claims that you made during assessment are genuine
> 
> Cheers



Yes, education and employment is genuine
I have payslips and salary come in Bank Account
But that Company closed down after few months then how immi will check about that.

My docs are genuine.
Thanking you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> Yes, education and employment is genuine
> I have payslips and salary come in Bank Account
> But that Company closed down after few months then how immi will check about that.
> 
> ...


Tax returns ?
Did you give a SD or reference letter during assessment?

Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

NB said:


> Tax returns ?
> Did you give a SD or reference letter during assessment?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, i have Tax Returns
and reference letter was also given during assessment to ACS.

Thanks


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

arnish.singh said:


> Thanks for reply
> 
> spouse have Positive ACS Assessment of 3 years and 9 months but ACS deduct 2 years so positive assessment with 1 year and 9 months experience only. No more experience because job left.
> 
> ...


NB is right. For spouse point claiming no experience is required. So in your case even if ACS deduction she is left 0 months it would still be fine. Requirement is only for positive skill assessment and not for counted experience. 

So good luck with claiming 5 points 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

arnish.singh said:


> Yes, i have Tax Returns
> 
> and reference letter was also given during assessment to ACS.
> 
> ...


Tax return would be helpful. Better if you get SD from colleague/manager/lead etc for safe end. 

NB can advise better. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> Yes, i have Tax Returns
> and reference letter was also given during assessment to ACS.
> 
> Thanks


So you should have mentioned all the evidence in the earlier post

Upload all the evidence that you have 
Chances of employment verification will be very low as you have very strong evidence

Cheers


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

NB said:


> So you should have mentioned all the evidence in the earlier post
> 
> Upload all the evidence that you have
> Chances of employment verification will be very low as you have very strong evidence
> ...



Which employment documents are considered as strong evidence?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Which employment documents are considered as strong evidence?


What the member is providing
Read the earlier posts

Cheers


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi,

As per current information the NSW is asking for " The additional requirement for this occupation is to be living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in the nominated occupation"

My code is 261313 with 75(score)+5(state nomination)=80 points and living in India.
Most of the states like Victoria is asking for offer letter so now it seems that for 190 visa, not many state will invite offshore candidates.
Could anyone guide how can i proceed further with my migration process.

Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per current information the NSW is asking for " The additional requirement for this occupation is to be living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in the nominated occupation"
> 
> ...


Hi Atul,

The best bet in your scenario is to go for 189 and 489/491. With 75 points there is still a very good possibility of you getting an 189 Invitation.

Good luck


----------



## NK9161 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi Members, I've applied with 261313, for 190 NSW with 70 + 5 (State Sponsored). However after closely following this thread & few others understand there are lot of new restrictions being implemented. I don't have love experience & work out of India. However, wanted to understand about 489. It is a temp visa. Is that only for regional Au ? Can we get onto 489 & once gained local experience maybe for an year n then parallelly update n check my current application. Please guide me..

EOI filed - 31-May-19


----------



## NK9161 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi Members, I've applied with 261313, for 190 NSW with 70 + 5 (State Sponsored). However after closely following this thread & few others understand there are lot of new restrictions being implemented. I don't have local experience & work out of India. However, wanted to understand about 489. It is a temp visa. Is that only for regional Au ? Can we get onto 489 & once gained local experience maybe for an year n then parallelly update n check my current application. Please guide me..

EOI filed - 31-May-19


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Narahari_Karthik said:


> Hi Members, I've applied with 261313, for 190 NSW with 70 + 5 (State Sponsored). However after closely following this thread & few others understand there are lot of new restrictions being implemented. I don't have love experience & work out of India. However, wanted to understand about 489. It is a temp visa. Is that only for regional Au ? Can we get onto 489 & once gained local experience maybe for an year n then parallelly update n check my current application. Please guide me..
> 
> EOI filed - 31-May-19


Yes it's temporary visa which is valid for 4 years. You can apply for other visas if you get enough points. 489 is for regional areas which mostly excludes major cities like Melbourne, Sydney etc. 



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Hi Atul,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


189 chances are good if EOI is launched before April or May. But if it was afterwards then chances are less due to point changing in November. In that case 491 would have more changes. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Is it anticipated that NSW will perform an invitation round this month?
I wanted to ask, In general, does the 190 Visa requires more time to get approved than 189?

Anybody here expecting an invitation from NSW in ICT professions next round?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Is it anticipated that NSW will perform an invitation round this month?
> I wanted to ask, In general, does the 190 Visa requires more time to get approved than 189?
> 
> Anybody here expecting an invitation from NSW in ICT professions next round?


States don’t perform a round as such for issuing preinvites
They issue preinvite randomly without sticking to any dates or days of the week 

Currently for reasons best known to the department, the 190 processing time is practically double that of the 189 although theoretically 190 has a higher priority in processing 
A member was informed by nsw that they will be issuing the first batch of preinvites before the end of the month 

Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> NB is right. For spouse point claiming no experience is required. So in your case even if ACS deduction she is left 0 months it would still be fine. Requirement is only for positive skill assessment and not for counted experience.
> 
> So good luck with claiming 5 points
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Is that information true ?
I mean if spouse has 0 months experience left after ACS 2 years deduction then still can claim points.

Thanking you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> Is that information true ?
> I mean if spouse has 0 months experience left after ACS 2 years deduction then still can claim points.
> 
> Thanking you


YES
A positive skills assessment is all that is required
Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

NB said:


> YES
> A positive skills assessment is all that is required
> Cheers


Thanks NB and other members for your assistance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Narahari_Karthik said:


> Hi Members, I've applied with 261313, for 190 NSW with 70 + 5 (State Sponsored). However after closely following this thread & few others understand there are lot of new restrictions being implemented. I don't have local experience & work out of India. However, wanted to understand about 489. It is a temp visa. Is that only for regional Au ? Can we get onto 489 & once gained local experience maybe for an year n then parallelly update n check my current application. Please guide me..
> 
> EOI filed - 31-May-19


489 is only for regional Australia 
You have to live and work only in regional Australia, and it’s very closely monitored 
It also has its own pathway to PR

Even if you are granted a 489, you are still eligible to apply and get 189/190 visa

But as a software engineer, where are the jobs for you in regional Australia?
Have you thought of that ?

Cheers


----------



## zinnerabegum (May 2, 2018)

Hi guys.
I applied for nsw with 65 plus 5 for 511112 project administrator on 18th july. On that day, availability is high without criteria onpoints. Are there chances to get invite? Wat is the nsw invite round dates?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zinnerabegum said:


> Hi guys.
> I applied for nsw with 65 plus 5 for 511112 project administrator on 18th july. On that day, availability is high without criteria onpoints. Are there chances to get invite? Wat is the nsw invite round dates?


There are no rounds in state sponsorship 
States send invites as and when they want to

You just have to wait patiently

Cheers


----------



## zinnerabegum (May 2, 2018)

Ok. Let me wait cheers


----------



## zinnerabegum (May 2, 2018)

How about chances of invitation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zinnerabegum said:


> How about chances of invitation?


No one can predict a state sponsorship 
They don’t follow any rules, no matter even if they say do 

You just have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Sandhyam (May 12, 2019)

Hello NB, so for a software engineer who applied from offshore NSW 190 in April ,has no chance to get the invite


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sandhyam said:


> Hello NB, so for a software engineer who applied from offshore NSW 190 in April ,has no chance to get the invite



You may get from other states or 189 but not from nsw

Cheers


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

How are the points stacked up to compete? For eg if I have 75 points for my ICT job code but highest within my job code EOIs and there is someone with 80 points for say accounting code. Who is more likely to be given the invite


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

indman100 said:


> How are the points stacked up to compete? For eg if I have 75 points for my ICT job code but highest within my job code EOIs and there is someone with 80 points for say accounting code. Who is more likely to be given the invite


That’s why There are several categories of jobs which are classified as PRO rata categories 
In those categories the number of invites to be issued are capped
So applicants will,compete for invites only within their own code and not other
So accountant will compete with accountant and software engineers with software engineers 
This ensures that all categories of jobs get invites instead of only one category 

You can understand it better if you see the invites chart for the last round in Skillselect 

Cheers


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

NB said:


> indman100 said:
> 
> 
> > How are the points stacked up to compete? For eg if I have 75 points for my ICT job code but highest within my job code EOIs and there is someone with 80 points for say accounting code. Who is more likely to be given the invite
> ...


 thanks I have been trying to find something similar since yesterday but unable to. Do you have a link please? Or is it immitracker which I have seen

In skillselect the grouping 2632 is not even there in the chart. I know that ladt year except Qld and Sa which was open very briefly there were 263212 was not even on any list.
This yr Nsw has opened with Medium availability w/o spl requiremnts. I see there are not too many applicants to this category since last year. Which is why I am hopeful because there is a chance that competition is less.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

indman100 said:


> thanks I have been trying to find something similar since yesterday but unable to. Do you have a link please? Or is it immitracker which I have seen
> 
> In skillselect the grouping 2632 is not even there in the chart. I know that ladt year except Qld and Sa which was open very briefly there were 263212 was not even on any list.
> This yr Nsw has opened with Medium availability w/o spl requiremnts. I see there are not too many applicants to this category since last year. Which is why I am hopeful because there is a chance that competition is less.


Here you go 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


Cheers


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

NB said:


> indman100 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks I have been trying to find something similar since yesterday but unable to. Do you have a link please? Or is it immitracker which I have seen
> ...


thank u.. looks bleak though. Think I may stick to mr. 489


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

zinnerabegum said:


> Ok. Let me wait cheers


I'm on the same boat for Project Admin, currently waiting at 85+5. Let's cross the fingers and hope for the best. 
One of the agency told me that P.Ad would get invitation real quick cause it's the new occupation and Skill Assessment is not so easy to obtain. Hence, the competitiveness is less than other occupation. 
Not sure it's accurate or not, though.


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

I have applied for NSW 190 with 80 Points (75 + 5 SS, if granted), for Marketing Specialist (225113) which has a medium availability. 10 years of experience with 90 score in PTE. 

Can you please help me understand based on this, how the scenario looks like for the profile. 

Thanks.

Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajat Bhandari said:


> I have applied for NSW 190 with 80 Points (75 + 5 SS, if granted), for Marketing Specialist (225113) which has a medium availability. 10 years of experience with 90 score in PTE.
> 
> Can you please help me understand based on this, how the scenario looks like for the profile.
> 
> ...


No one can predict state sponsorship 
You just have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

NB said:


> No one can predict state sponsorship
> You just have to wait patiently
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.


----------



## armaanilove (Sep 15, 2017)

Hey guys, is Engineering Technologist on the list? It says Engineering Professionals nec but I am not too sure, can someone help?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

armaanilove said:


> Hey guys, is Engineering Technologist on the list? It says Engineering Professionals nec but I am not too sure, can someone help?


Don’t search for description 
Concentrate on the Anzsco code
So your 233914 is unfortunately not on the list

Cheers


----------



## mayank1989 (Sep 13, 2017)

Rajat Bhandari said:


> I have applied for NSW 190 with 80 Points (75 + 5 SS, if granted), for Marketing Specialist (225113) which has a medium availability. 10 years of experience with 90 score in PTE.
> 
> Can you please help me understand based on this, how the scenario looks like for the profile.
> 
> ...


Hi Rajat

Iam in the same boat although with 75 points (70+5SS) and 90 in PTE. hoping for the best.
lets stay in touch.


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

mayank1989 said:


> Hi Rajat
> 
> Iam in the same boat although with 75 points (70+5SS) and 90 in PTE. hoping for the best.
> lets stay in touch.


Sure. All the best. 

Thanks. 

Cheers.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

vyrarchz said:


> I'm on the same boat, crossing my finger for an ITA since my occupation has just been added to NSW 190 list.
> Occupation: Project Administrator 511112
> *Study : 20p* ( 15 for Master Degree + 5 points for 2 years of study in Australia)
> *PTE : 20p* ( 85 overall with no skill less than 79 obtained on 28th of June 2018 )
> ...


@vyrarchz I am also in the same boat, but I am yet to do my skills assessment with vetassess. What field was your Masters in? Mine is in I.T and I have been working as an IT Project Administrator in NSW for 1 year. 

Just wondering if vetassess will assess my qualification. Your assistance will be highly appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> @vyrarchz I am also in the same boat, but I am yet to do my skills assessment with vetassess. What field was your Masters in? Mine is in I.T and I have been working as an IT Project Administrator in NSW for 1 year.
> 
> Just wondering if vetassess will assess my qualification. Your assistance will be highly appreciated.


You should explore the possibilities of getting your skill assessment done through ACS
You get the education and experience both assessed together

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

One of the MARA agents from a very reputed immigration firm suggested that there is a very high possibility that NSW is going to invite lots of 70/65 points having 1-year working experience in NSW and who are currently living in NSW from the ANZSCO categories where additional requirements are "YES" and availability is "HIGH". The reason behind is that there are not many people who have at least 1-year experience in NSW in their nominated skilled occupation.

Today I called NSW to know if there is an invitation draw this month. The lady who picked my call advised there is going to be an invitation round very shortly, possibly in the next week or even before that.


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

perception30 said:


> One of the MARA agents from a very reputed immigration firm suggested that there is a very high possibility that NSW is going to invite lots of 70/65 points having 1-year working experience in NSW and who are currently living in NSW from the ANZSCO categories where additional requirements are "YES" and availability is "HIGH". The reason behind is that there are not many people who have at least 1-year experience in NSW in their nominated skilled occupation.
> 
> Today I called NSW to know if there is an invitation draw this month. The lady who picked my call advised there is going to be an invitation round very shortly, possibly in the next week or even before that.


I just called NSW Immigration and they said that they are aiming for 1 pre-invite round this week. *"Aiming"* she emphasized for couple of times.


----------



## munch5584 (Jul 19, 2019)

What time of the day usually they send out pre-invites?


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

munch5584 said:


> What time of the day usually they send out pre-invites?


Few of my friends suggested that Fridays are usually the days when pre-invites are sent. However, there have been few inconsistencies as well. Not sure about time.


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

perception30 said:


> One of the MARA agents from a very reputed immigration firm suggested that there is a very high possibility that NSW is going to invite lots of 70/65 points having 1-year working experience in NSW and who are currently living in NSW from the ANZSCO categories where additional requirements are "YES" and availability is "HIGH". The reason behind is that there are not many people who have at least 1-year experience in NSW in their nominated skilled occupation.
> 
> Today I called NSW to know if there is an invitation draw this month. The lady who picked my call advised there is going to be an invitation round very shortly, possibly in the next week or even before that.


I PMd you. Please check!


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Originally Posted by shabaranks 
@vyrarchz I am also in the same boat, but I am yet to do my skills assessment with vetassess. What field was your Masters in? Mine is in I.T and I have been working as an IT Project Administrator in NSW for 1 year. 

Just wondering if vetassess will assess my qualification. Your assistance will be highly appreciated.



NB said:


> You should explore the possibilities of getting your skill assessment done through ACS
> You get the education and experience both assessed together
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your response NB. I have already done my skills assessment with ACS for ICT security specialist and got positive assessment. 

Initially, after graduation, I got a job as an IT Project administrator in NSW and worked for 1 year. Afterwards, I secured another job as an IT Security analyst and have been working for 1 year (assessment done with ACS - Positive).

Just to keep my options open, since I have 1 year experience as an IT project administrator in NSW, I was thinking of getting the assessment done (Assessment authority is Vetassess). So my concern is if Vetassess will assess my qualification as my experience is related to IT project.


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

With this new requirement from NSW those who are offshore applicants without any previous experience in NSW do not stand a chance or what??

SC 190 NSW with 80 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CHINNUSANJAY said:


> With this new requirement from NSW those who are offshore applicants without any previous experience in NSW do not stand a chance or what??
> 
> SC 190 NSW with 80 points


Only those Anzsco codes which have restrictions against them in the list 
Other codes don’t require prior nsw experience 

Cheers


----------



## munch5584 (Jul 19, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi guys. In the EOI when filing for 190 NSW, there is a question: "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?".

What do you think I should answer? Would the answer of "YES" have any effect on my chance to get 190 invites?

I mean, if I answer "YES", would they think that "Oh this guy is willing to live in regional areas, so we should not invite him for 190, leave 489 for him instead".

I personally think no matter how I answer it, it will not have any effect on 190 chances. But I would like to know what do you guys think?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. In the EOI when filing for 190 NSW, there is a question: "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?".
> 
> What do you think I should answer? Would the answer of "YES" have any effect on my chance to get 190 invites?
> 
> ...


In my opinion it can go the other way as well. With the current changes, NSW is more focused to get candidates to live & work in regional areas. I guess, the invite would depend on data they have regarding requirements in NSW for different ANZSCO codes. If a certain occupation needs to be filled the candidate will get an invite to live and work anywhere in NSW, if the requirement is "low" or "limited" then maybe answering "YES" will have an effect. There is no way to find out. I have answered "YES" and just hoping for the best.


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. In the EOI when filing for 190 NSW, there is a question: "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?".
> 
> What do you think I should answer? Would the answer of "YES" have any effect on my chance to get 190 invites?
> 
> ...



I answered on that question with "Yes" and I got pre-invitation on 190 from NSW during April.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

hamidd said:


> I answered on that question with "Yes" and I got pre-invitation on 190 from NSW during April.


Hey,

Which occupation and how much time did it take after filing EoI? Thanks!


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Hey,
> 
> Which occupation and how much time did it take after filing EoI? Thanks!


Hi,

Occupation: Software Engineer
NSW EOI DOE: 03 April 2019
NSW pre-invite: 16 April 2019
Points:75 without state nomination

BTW, it is hard to predict on state nomination. Especially, after the new conditions announced this month, things will be much different. You have to wait for a couple of months on the new rules before trying to make expectation. 
I remember that the next month *May" after I got pre-invitation, no one with 75 points have got pre-invitation because of the low number of 189 invites after the new immigration ceilings, which led many people with 80 points to apply to NSW . Also, in the new rules, I would not stand a chance because all my experience is offshore.
in other words, it is early to make expectations and my case is not something you can base expectation on,


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

hamidd said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So NSW doesn’t do any rankings ? My EOI with same points in Mar 2019 How did it got missed ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanam2714 said:


> So NSW doesn’t do any rankings ? My EOI with same points in Mar 2019 How did it got missed ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No matter what the states may claim on their websites, sponsorship is highly opaque and subjective 

That’s why they don’t publish any data on actual sponsorship cutoffs etc which they have used 

Cheers


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

sanam2714 said:


> So NSW doesn’t do any rankings ? My EOI with same points in Mar 2019 How did it got missed ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess superior english or experience made the difference. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

gopiit04 said:


> I guess superior english or experience made the difference.
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...


Banking on English

Never thought that ultimately it will be English!!! that will make or break my lifes directions 

Haha

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> I guess superior english or experience made the difference.
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...




I am claiming partner too but NSW doesn’t have that in their list will it have a problem ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Hi Atul,
> 
> The best bet in your scenario is to go for 189 and 489/491. With 75 points there is still a very good possibility of you getting an 189 Invitation.
> 
> Good luck


Currently they are calling 80 pointers for my code so not sure if my 75 points will get invite as now there will be many people with 80 pointers.
For 190, either they are closed or state are asking for job offer.
Some one saying that 489 for South Australia is closed now and now I waiting for other regions like NSW but not sure that regions will give invite to Software Engineer.


Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

atulgupta225 said:


> Currently they are calling 80 pointers for my code so not sure if my 75 points will get invite as now there will be many people with 80 pointers.
> 
> For 190, either they are closed or state are asking for job offer.
> 
> ...




Only Orana region has got SOftware anzsco option other regions no Software engieer requirements 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

sanam2714 said:


> Only Orana region has got SOftware anzsco option other regions no Software engieer requirements
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So out of all the regions in NSW, I can expect Orana will open 489 visa for 261313 code.
What about other state's regions.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

sanam2714 said:


> I am claiming partner too but NSW doesn’t have that in their list will it have a problem ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If i am not wrong You can't claim anything manually, if you enter the ANZSCO code in EOI and if you are awarded points for partner skills in 189/190 then you are not tweaking anything. So nothing worry.. Am i missing something here? 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. In the EOI when filing for 190 NSW, there is a question: "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?".
> 
> What do you think I should answer? Would the answer of "YES" have any effect on my chance to get 190 invites?
> 
> ...


Yes / No doesn't stop you to get an invitation


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Expect first batch of ITA to go out today. I heard they do it on Wednesdays monthly.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

What is a good regional area in NSW for ICT jobs? I expect to have a QLD 489 in a while(awaiting grant since Mar '19)


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

indman100 said:


> What is a good regional area in NSW for ICT jobs? I expect to have a QLD 489 in a while(awaiting grant since Mar '19)


Only Riverina has ICT in occupation list. That too is closed now. Apparently, was open for less than 12 hrs last week.


----------



## Anju A (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi . Has anyone received the invite today . ? Pls update


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anju A said:


> Hi . Has anyone received the invite today . ? Pls update



You need not ask
If anyone gets an invite, I am sure they will post it

Cheers


----------



## Umer3131 (Feb 20, 2018)

Anju A said:


> Hi . Has anyone received the invite today . ? Pls update


Was there any round today?


----------



## Anju A (Jul 20, 2019)

I read a post on this thread that there going to be ITA invites today ,being a Wednesday .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anju A said:


> I read a post on this thread that there going to be ITA invites today ,being a Wednesday .


It’s all speculation 
Moreover the Wednesday was totally wrong 
There are much more instances of invites being sent on Friday then any other day

Cheers


----------



## zinnerabegum (May 2, 2018)

Let me know if you get invitation onprojct Administrator


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

Anyone gets invite for code 261212 - Web developer please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

zinnerabegum said:


> Let me know if you get invitation onprojct Administrator


I'm on the same boat waiting for a miracle from NSW state. Finger crossed for an invitation.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

I have an updated news for the buddies who are eagerly waiting for NSW invitation round. 

Today, I called the NSW Skilled Migration office. They confirmed that there is not going to be any invitation round today.
However, they are planning to perform one in the next week. But, the support person told me repeatedly that he is just ancipating that invitation round might happen next week while there is no guarantee about the this.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

perception30 said:


> I have an updated news for the buddies who are eagerly waiting for NSW invitation round.
> 
> Today, I called the NSW Skilled Migration office. They confirmed that there is not going to be any invitation round today.
> However, they are planning to perform one in the next week. But, the support person told me repeatedly that he is just ancipating that invitation round might happen next week while there is no guarantee about the this.


So don't refresh your email for every 10 minutes for next 3 days


----------



## munch5584 (Jul 19, 2019)

Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

perception30 said:


> I have an updated news for the buddies who are eagerly waiting for NSW invitation round.
> 
> Today, I called the NSW Skilled Migration office. They confirmed that there is not going to be any invitation round today.
> However, they are planning to perform one in the next week. But, the support person told me repeatedly that he is just ancipating that invitation round might happen next week while there is no guarantee about the this.




Thanks for the info mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Received my ITA just 10 mins ago for Project Admin from NSW state - 85+5. I'm literally shaking now, guys!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> Received my ITA just 10 mins ago for Project Admin from NSW state - 85+5. I'm literally shaking now, guys!


Congratulations!! Hope others get invites too. All the best!


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

vyrarchz said:


> Received my ITA just 10 mins ago for Project Admin from NSW state - 85+5. I'm literally shaking now, guys!


Many congratulations mate!!!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

vyrarchz said:


> Received my ITA just 10 mins ago for Project Admin from NSW state - 85+5. I'm literally shaking now, guys!


Congrats!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

vyrarchz said:


> Received my ITA just 10 mins ago for Project Admin from NSW state - 85+5. I'm literally shaking now, guys!


Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> Received my ITA just 10 mins ago for Project Admin from NSW state - 85+5. I'm literally shaking now, guys!




90 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

vyrarchz said:


> Received my ITA just 10 mins ago for Project Admin from NSW state - 85+5. I'm literally shaking now, guys!


Legend! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

vyrarchz said:


> I'm on the same boat waiting for a miracle from NSW state. Finger crossed for an invitation.


Miracle happens! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

3 updates on myimmitracker 2 Program or Project manager (85,80 points) and 1 ICT Business analyst (80 points) 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> 3 updates on myimmitracker 2 Program or Project manager (85,80 points) and 1 ICT Business analyst (80 points)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


That Immitracker with 85 points was mine. haha. Was that from Little Cat? 
FYI - I'm an onshore applicant with 3yr experience in Sydney.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Are you onshore or offshore?


I'm an onshore applicant.


----------



## tompelsama (Jul 5, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> Received my ITA just 10 mins ago for Project Admin from NSW state - 85+5. I'm literally shaking now, guys!


Congrats! Any news for developer programmer?
I currently have 70 + 5 points with onshore experience :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks like another small round from NSW in July as has been the case for the past few years. 

Another thing to note is that it seems NSW is favoring onshore applicants only.

Rethinking my options to get my partner assessed as a Finance Manager and making her the primary applicant.


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> 3 updates on myimmitracker 2 Program or Project manager (85,80 points) and 1 ICT Business analyst (80 points)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


ICT Business Analyst from immitracker was with 85 pts w/o SS sponsorship. So, 90 pts candidate :angel:


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> Received my ITA just 10 mins ago for Project Admin from NSW state - 85+5. I'm literally shaking now, guys!


Good on you mate.


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

kunsal said:


> Looks like another small round from NSW in July as has been the case for the past few years.
> 
> Another thing to note is that it seems NSW is favoring onshore applicants only.
> 
> Rethinking my options to get my partner assessed as a Finance Manager and making her the primary applicant.



Its because they have put a lot of occupation in a special condition which requires you to have onshore experience of minimum one year. Do check your occupation code for special condition before keeping any hopes.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

vyrarchz said:


> That Immitracker with 85 points was mine. haha. Was that from Little Cat?
> 
> FYI - I'm an onshore applicant with 3yr experience in Sydney.




So you got pre-invitation and invitation in the same day? Thats a rare case 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> So you got pre-invitation and invitation in the same day? Thats a rare case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He must have got the pre invite only as yet
Let him clarify

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

NB said:


> He must have got the pre invite only as yet
> 
> Let him clarify
> 
> ...













Well, Actually, He has mentioned it in the immitracker.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

mailgrvc said:


> Its because they have put a lot of occupation in a special condition which requires you to have onshore experience of minimum one year. Do check your occupation code for special condition before keeping any hopes.


Yes, I'm aware of that since my ANZSCO code also has the additional criteria for NSW. 

However, it looks like NSW is preferring onshore candidates irrespective of whether their ANZSCO code has the additional criteria or not.


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

Friend of mine has received pre-inv from Offshore with 80p + 5p.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

khoaduong said:


> Friend of mine has received pre-inv from Offshore with 80p + 5p.


Great. Congrats to him/her. Can you please specify ANZSCO code?


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

kunsal said:


> Great. Congrats to him/her. Can you please specify ANZSCO code?


Code: 135112 - ICT Project Manager. 
PTE: 20p


----------



## jd12 (Jul 26, 2019)

*NSW july invite*

Any updates of developer programmer getting invite?


----------



## gaurav_bh23 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hi i have 80 points including state points. Applied for nsw under biomedical engineer. Do i stand chance for invite?


----------



## tompelsama (Jul 5, 2019)

jd12 said:


> Any updates of developer programmer getting invite?


I'm on the same boat and waiting for a miracle.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

bhowalamit said:


> ICT Business Analyst from immitracker was with 85 pts w/o SS sponsorship. So, 90 pts candidate :angel:


Only 3 invites for the month of July that too with 85 points? Will it be the same in every month? Though I am not eligible to be called under 261313, just trying to know the system and leave my hopes on having an invite from Aus


----------



## mpp2019 (Jul 26, 2019)

khoaduong said:


> Code: 135112 - ICT Project Manager.
> PTE: 20p


Do you know when your friend submitted EOI, as this skillset is a newly added one in this year? Just curious to know, on how the EOI queue priority would be decided?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

vyrarchz said:


> That Immitracker with 85 points was mine. haha. Was that from Little Cat?
> FYI - I'm an onshore applicant with 3yr experience in Sydney.




Many congrats mate!!! Good to see NSW sending pre-invites!

Question: Do you get the pre-invite by email only or does it also appear in Skill Select?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kc_muzik said:


> Many congrats mate!!! Good to see NSW sending pre-invites!
> 
> 
> 
> Question: Do you get the pre-invite by email only or does it also appear in Skill Select?


Just by email. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mpp2019 said:


> Do you know when your friend submitted EOI, as this skillset is a newly added one in this year? Just curious to know, on how the EOI queue priority would be decided?


There is no queue in 190
The states are free to invite someone who lodged his EOI yesterday with just 60 points and ignore someone with 100 points who lodged a year back in the same Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

All my hopes of becoming an Australian PR has started to fade.
My really really hard-earned 75 points appear quite inadequate to this prevailing immigration system.
Having 1.5 years of NSW work experience in a nominated skilled occupation in the high priority list, I was excited about the recent implication of additional requirement by the NSW Government for Software Engineers. However, that excitement is decaying as well. 

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
PR seems impossible to me


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

perception30 said:


> So you got pre-invitation and invitation in the same day? Thats a rare case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've just got the Invitation to Apply. Now I need to collect all of my documents to submit.


----------



## zinnerabegum (May 2, 2018)

vyrarchz said:


> I've just got the Invitation to Apply. Now I need to collect all of my documents to submit.


your skill, points, DOE and invitation date?


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

NB said:


> He must have got the pre invite only as yet
> Let him clarify
> 
> Cheers


Yup, I've just got my pre-invite. My lawyer is working his best to check all of my documents for the last time before submission. He wants to make sure that everything is clear.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

zinnerabegum said:


> your skill, points, DOE and invitation date?


My occupation is Project Administrator 521113
DOE was 17th Jul 2019
Invitation date: 26 Jul 2019
Points : 85 + 5


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vyrarchz said:


> Yup, I've just got my pre-invite. My lawyer is working his best to check all of my documents for the last time before submission. He wants to make sure that everything is clear.


It’s good you have a careful lawyer
Measure twice cut once is how it should be 

Cheers


----------



## binhnguyen81 (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi guys, 
I want to claim my 1 year working experience in NSW with 400 visa (I applied 2 times, one is 6 months and other is 3 months, during the break, I work from offshore with the same project there). 
May I check if anyone has succesfully claimed this type? If yes, may I check which evidence you guys have provided? 
My payroll during that period is still with offshore. 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

binhnguyen81 said:


> Hi guys,
> I want to claim my 1 year working experience in NSW with 400 visa (I applied 2 times, one is 6 months and other is 3 months, during the break, I work from offshore with the same project there).
> May I check if anyone has succesfully claimed this type? If yes, may I check which evidence you guys have provided?
> My payroll during that period is still with offshore.
> ...


You have be physically present in nsw for the period you are claiming
You cannot be offshore and claim to be working in nsw, even if the project is nsw based

Cheers


----------



## ashwanikr87 (Apr 18, 2018)

*Ashw06*

Hi everyone

I got an email from skilled.migration NSW last Friday stating that I've been invited to apply for NSW nomination and if haven't received an invite then will get it by EOD (which already past).

Is it normal, that they delay the pre-invite, though, I'm hoping to get it today. Also, I expect 189 invite in next round, however, not sure which one is better in terms on time and money if I get both, fingers crossed.

Best wishes to all waiting  .

263111
PTE(A): 17-07-2019 (4th Attempt)
L-83|R-81|W-81|S-90
ACS 8-Feb19
EOI Submitted - 17-07-2019
NSW work exp : 1+ year
189 - 80
190 - 85 (NSW)


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

ashwanikr87 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I got an email from skilled.migration NSW last Friday stating that I've been invited to apply for NSW nomination and if haven't received an invite then will get it by EOD (which already past).
> 
> ...


That's weird though. My invitation came electronically by the digitalservice email. 
In your case, I suggest you should contact them to clarify the situation. Do not wait cause you may lose your time to prepare for submission.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashwanikr87 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I got an email from skilled.migration NSW last Friday stating that I've been invited to apply for NSW nomination and if haven't received an invite then will get it by EOD (which already past).
> 
> ...


Between 189/190 it’s a no brainier that you go for 189
But until you have the 189 invite in hand, don’t let the 190 preinvite expire

Cheers


----------



## binhnguyen81 (Nov 7, 2016)

Congratulations Ashw06
May I check if you're currently working in NSW under 482 or 485 ? And you claim your 1+ experience as per NSW payroll? 
Thanks.


----------



## ashwanikr87 (Apr 18, 2018)

vyrarchz said:


> That's weird though. My invitation came electronically by the digitalservice email.
> In your case, I suggest you should contact them to clarify the situation. Do not wait cause you may lose your time to prepare for submission.


Hi vyrarchz

Please confirm when you say "My invitation came electronically by the digitalservice email" , does that mean on/from skill-select portal or else. Thanks in-advance.

Regards


----------



## ashwanikr87 (Apr 18, 2018)

binhnguyen81 said:


> Congratulations Ashw06
> May I check if you're currently working in NSW under 482 or 485 ? And you claim your 1+ experience as per NSW payroll?
> Thanks.


Hi Binh

I'm working on dependent visa under subclass 500, yes 1+ experience as per NSW payroll.

Thanks


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

ashwanikr87 said:


> Hi vyrarchz
> 
> Please confirm when you say "My invitation came electronically by the digitalservice email" , does that mean on/from skill-select portal or else. Thanks in-advance.
> 
> Regards


My invitation came from this email address "[email protected]". As far as I know, the invitation is generated automatically by their data platform. 
Hope this help.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ashwanikr87 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I got an email from skilled.migration NSW last Friday stating that I've been invited to apply for NSW nomination and if haven't received an invite then will get it by EOD (which already past).
> 
> ...


Congratulations Ashwanikr for your NSW nomination


----------



## ashwanikr87 (Apr 18, 2018)

*Ashw06*



vyrarchz said:


> My invitation came from this email address "[email protected]". As far as I know, the invitation is generated automatically by their data platform.
> Hope this help.


thanks for your reply mate, I've not got the pre-invite/invitation yet instead just an email from skilled.migration industry.nsw.gov.au stating that I'll receive an invitation by COB.....last Fri


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

ashwanikr87 said:


> thanks for your reply mate, I've not got the pre-invite/invitation yet instead just an email from skilled.migration industry.nsw.gov.au stating that I'll receive an invitation by COB.....last Fri


That's really unusual. I think you should contact them anyway. Maybe there has been something wrong with their system.


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

ashwanikr87 said:


> thanks for your reply mate, I've not got the pre-invite/invitation yet instead just an email from skilled.migration industry.nsw.gov.au stating that I'll receive an invitation by COB.....last Fri


Email domains are different though.


----------



## dovahkiin (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello people!

When can I expect to receive NSW invite on 75 pts (with SS) if I fulfill the additional condition?

Cheers,


----------



## dovahkiin (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi People!

When can I expect an invite from NSW on 75pts(With SS) if I fulfill the additional condition?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dovahkiin said:


> Hi People!
> 
> When can I expect an invite from NSW on 75pts(With SS) if I fulfill the additional condition?
> 
> Cheers


No one can predict a state sponsorship 
You have to wait patiently 
Don’t assume that you are the only applicant fulfilling the additional conditions 
Moreover 70+5 is not a great score for highly contested codes

Cheers


----------



## dovahkiin (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks for reply! 

Is it true for for high availablity ICT Business Analyst as well?


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Seems like most invite are for onshore applicants. Still waiting to see if any invites for my job code which has no restrictions. 263212.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

dovahkiin said:


> Thanks for reply!
> 
> Is it true for for high availablity ICT Business Analyst as well?


 yes, but with restrictions. It's all there in the industry.bsw site


----------



## ashwanikr87 (Apr 18, 2018)

vyrarchz said:


> That's really unusual. I think you should contact them anyway. Maybe there has been something wrong with their system.


I email them today, haven't got any response yet. will call them tomorrow, came to know they take calls till 12.30 PM M-F.

Thanks.


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

Aparently, the only Business Analyst ("_rajoj_") who claimed on Immitracker to get a preinvite from NSW on friday (with 85 pts w/o SS) has changed his status back to Submitted with no preinvite link received. Also, the pts w/o SS has been reduced to 80.


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi all when can i expect invitation for network admin fir nsw with 75+5 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Najam1112 said:


> Hi all when can i expect invitation for network admin fir nsw with 75+5 points


No one can predict a state sponsorship 
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhowalamit said:


> Aparently, the only Business Analyst ("_rajoj_") who claimed on Immitracker to get a preinvite from NSW on friday (with 85 pts w/o SS) has changed his status back to Submitted with no preinvite link received. Also, the pts w/o SS has been reduced to 80.


Stop tracking the trackers and getting confused
It only leads to wrong assumptions as the data is unverified 
So it may unnecessarily make you optimistic or depressed 

Cheers


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

NB said:


> No one can predict a state sponsorship
> You have to wait patiently
> 
> Cheers


NB I think out of 14,975 posts you made on this forum, I reckon 20% would be above reply  

I have a question from you, I applied for 190 QLD state sponsorship with 85 points including SS, when can I expect to get an invite?


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> NB I think out of 14,975 posts you made on this forum, I reckon 20% would be above reply
> 
> I have a question from you, I applied for 190 QLD state sponsorship with 85 points with SS, when can I expect to get an invite?


And may be another 20% are to reiterate that he does not predict invites.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hamza-93 said:


> NB I think out of 14,975 posts you made on this forum, I reckon 20% would be above reply
> 
> I have a question from you, I applied for 190 QLD state sponsorship with 85 points including SS, when can I expect to get an invite?


And yet members still keep asking when they will get a state sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

Thank you for your reply 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

One agent confirmed that they had received one invitation last Friday for Carpenter - 80 points + 5. 
Seems like NSW issued a handfull of invitation for 80/85+ 5 pointers for occupations without any restriction.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Another agency confirmed that their customer who had 80+5 for 261312 Dev Programmer got invitation on Friday as well. 
EOI 10/7/19


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

When will be the next invitation round?


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

khoaduong said:


> When will be the next invitation round?


No one knows. Maybe next Friday or the end of August.


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi!
Has anyone applied for NSW sponsorship under the occupation 511112 (Program/Project Administrator)? Applied on 24/07/19, as the occupation availability as per the website is on 'High' with no additional criteria.

Be great to get some feedback, all the best with all your applications!


----------



## Anju A (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi all . My daughter got her pre invite on the 26/7/2019 .
Her time line 
EOI on 28/06/2019 
Preinvite on 26/07/2019 
Invitation on 29/07/2019 .
ANZCO code 351311 
Points 75+5 .
I would like to thank the experts on this forum .They have been very helpful . Threads like these are lifelines to all, who are waiting to hear from the state . Truly grateful to this forum . 
Regards .


----------



## Santhu.401 (Feb 7, 2019)

*Aeronautical engg*

Hi guys 
Any one applied under 233911 Aeronautical Engineering in this group?
What is meant by high and low availability in NSW priority list?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Santhu.401 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Any one applied under 233911 Aeronautical Engineering in this group?
> 
> What is meant by high and low availability in NSW priority list?


It means requirements of professionals with the particular anzsco code is high or low. For example say if for 233911 the availability is high, it means this particular anzsco code is in high demand in NSW

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

Hi, 
What is the chance with point of 75 with occupation software engineer?


----------



## manu2788 (Aug 8, 2017)

vyrarchz said:


> Another agency confirmed that their customer who had 80+5 for 261312 Dev Programmer got an invitation on Friday as well.
> EOI 10/7/19


do you have an idea where the person is living atm nsw or Victoria


----------



## jd12 (Jul 26, 2019)

Guys, it seems NSW has only invited 80+ pointers in the 26th July round . 
What are the realistic chances for 75 pointers in 190 NSW ?

Code - 261312
NSW exp - 1+ year 
Points - 75 + 5


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Anju A said:


> Hi all . My daughter got her pre invite on the 26/7/2019 .
> Her time line
> EOI on 28/06/2019
> Preinvite on 26/07/2019
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Hi,
> What is the chance with point of 75 with occupation software engineer?


No chance if you are offshore but you can get the invite if you have worked in NSW and have been living for one year. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

jd12 said:


> Guys, it seems NSW has only invited 80+ pointers in the 26th July round .
> 
> What are the realistic chances for 75 pointers in 190 NSW ?
> 
> ...


Totally upto state. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> Hi!
> Has anyone applied for NSW sponsorship under the occupation 511112 (Program/Project Administrator)? Applied on 24/07/19, as the occupation availability as per the website is on 'High' with no additional criteria.
> 
> Be great to get some feedback, all the best with all your applications!


I applied for the same job code on 17th of Jul and received my ITA on 26th of Jul with 85+5 NSW. 
My lawyer said that this job code had just been updated in the list recently. Most of the people who want to apply for this job code are now struggling with skill assessment. If you have already got a skill assessment, just apply. You will have a slightly higher chance for invitation. 
Cheers.


----------



## ashwanikr87 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi all

Finally the pre-invite email arrived from NSW though it's back dated and they had to resend it as per their email.

Thanks everyone.

263111
PTE(A): 17-07-2019 (4th Attempt)
L-83|R-81|W-81|S-90
ACS 8-Feb19
EOI Submitted (189)- 17-07-2019
EOI Submitted (190)- 21-07-2019
NSW work exp : 1+ year
189 - 80
190 - 85 (NSW)
NSW SS Invite : 29/07/2019


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Congratulations and all the very best!!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

ashwanikr87 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Finally the pre-invite email arrived from NSW though it's back dated and they had to resend it as per their email.
> 
> ...


Congratulations :second:


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ashwanikr87 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Finally the pre-invite email arrived from NSW though it's back dated and they had to resend it as per their email.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Ashwanikr


----------



## kamaljit.kj (Jul 22, 2019)

*hope*

Hey Guys,

Should I keep my hopes alive with 70/75? I am eligible for 5 more points in October (work experince).

263111 ICT Computer Network and System Engineer
Age : 25 pts
ACS : 10 pts
PTE : 20 pts (83/86/90/90)
Edu : 15pts
State	: 5pts
Total : 70/75 pts - 189/190

PTE : 29-Apr-2019 (2nd attempt)
ACS : 26-Oct-2018

EOI NSW (190)	: 02-Nov-2018
EOI VA (190) : 06-May-2019
EOI (189) : 06-May-2019

:clock::clock::fingerscrossed:


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

kamaljit.kj said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Should I keep my hopes alive with 70/75? I am eligible for 5 more points in October (work experince).
> 
> ...


Are u onshore?


----------



## kamaljit.kj (Jul 22, 2019)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Are u onshore?


No I am not onshore.


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

kamaljit.kj said:


> No I am not onshore.



263111	Computer Network and Systems Engineer	Medium	Yes

Your code has Additional criteria, you need to be onshore. 
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Take a look at the list again and you will understand that most of the applicants in ICT occupations must be onshore for at least one year. So NSW is out of the options for all offshore ict applicants.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

I am offshore with 263212 code. Have 70+5 points. I am hoping for an invite as I believe there should not be too many with this code because it has been closed for 18 months.


----------



## Mayank5392 (Jun 12, 2019)

I have fulfilled all the required conditions for NSW - 190 visa. How soon can I expect the EOI?

261313 - Software Engineer
-------------------------
189 DOE: 70(20-May-2019)
190 DOE: 75(20-May-2019) - NSW
English - Superior
Experience in NSW - 2+ years
Currently living in NSW - YES
1 year work experience in NSW - YES


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

FYI. NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List updated on 1 August 2019.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> FYI. NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List updated on 1 August 2019.
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list
> 
> ...


Only for Finance manager, they changed the Additional Criteria from 'Yes' to 'No'. Rest all same.


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

*Living outside capital city?*

Hi, I submitted my EOI yesterday and clicked on “No” for living outside capital city, does this affect my chances of receiving an invite? 

Code: 225311 
Points: 190 visa, 80 including SS


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Any ITA expected today?


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

indman100 said:


> Any ITA expected today?


Highly unlikely. :sad:


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

akshayaaiyer said:


> Hi, I submitted my EOI yesterday and clicked on “No” for living outside capital city, does this affect my chances of receiving an invite?
> 
> Code: 225311
> Points: 190 visa, 80 including SS


*NO*
I believe that it is just a tag for surveying purpose.


----------



## jacob87 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi Guys, I have lodged NSW 190 application with 65+5 points on July 17th 2019 for the position Occupational Health and Safety Advisor(251312). What is the chance of getting invitation?


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

*5 points for work experience*

Hi

I have just completed one year work experience in the related field and have received a positive skills assessment.

I’m just confused about when can I claim 5 points for experience? The outcome letter has not considered my one year experience as it is included in “qualifying period”. 

Any help is appreciated!

A


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

akshayaaiyer said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just completed one year work experience in the related field and have received a positive skills assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi Akshayaaiyer,

The points depends on where you work, That qualifying period that you mentioned will not be considered for the points. Below link provides you the point split up.

http://www.visabureau.com/australia/immigration-points-test.aspx#ausworkexperience


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

Somepeople said:


> akshayaaiyer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...



Thanks for that. I work in Melbourne.

So just to confirm, my positive skills assessment mentions 11/06/2019 as the date deemed skilled for points test advice, so any experience only after this date will be considered to evaluate points?


----------



## Mayank5392 (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I have logged my EOI on 20th May 2019 for 190-NSW with 75 points. I will gain 5 more points in Nov'19 for completing 3 years in NSW. Need your expert advise on how soon I can aspect my EOI to be accepted with new amendments in NSW 190 visa?

Software Engineer - 261313
English Test - Superior
Points: Age = 30 | Bachelors = 15 | English = 20 | Experience = 5
EOI 190 NSW: 75 points
DOE: 20 May 2019
Working experience in NSW - 2+ years
Currently living and working in NSW - YES


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Mayank5392 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have logged my EOI on 20th May 2019 for 190-NSW with 75 points. I will gain 5 more points in Nov'19 for completing 3 years in NSW. Need your expert advise on how soon I can aspect my EOI to be accepted with new amendments in NSW 190 visa?
> 
> ...


Have a look at this : https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

akshayaaiyer said:


> Thanks for that. I work in Melbourne.
> 
> So just to confirm, my positive skills assessment mentions 11/06/2019 as the date deemed skilled for points test advice, so any experience only after this date will be considered to evaluate points?


Yes, you will be eligible for 5 point on 11th June 2020, if you are working without any breaks


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Guys, how long should we expect the approval from state after receiving their ITA? 
Hm. Someone from myimmitracker claimed to receive the approval in just 1hr. Could it be possible? 
How long will you normally wait for the approval?


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

vyrarchz said:


> Guys, how long should we expect the approval from state after receiving their ITA?
> Hm. Someone from myimmitracker claimed to receive the approval in just 1hr. Could it be possible?
> How long will you normally wait for the approval?


 website says uptown 12 weeks. Historic evidence including my friends approval last year points to 3 to 6 weeks.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vyrarchz said:


> Guys, how long should we expect the approval from state after receiving their ITA?
> Hm. Someone from myimmitracker claimed to receive the approval in just 1hr. Could it be possible?
> How long will you normally wait for the approval?


People get it within 1 day or it might take even upto 12 weeks.

1 hour is the quickest!!! Lucky!


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Can you please advise me if I can expect invitation from NSW at all this year or not, just updated my EOI on 05/08/19 with 80 points for the code 141311 hotel/motel manager for SC190, my occupation is in low criteria, what does low criteria means here? Any replies would be highly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Navi Sidhu said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can you please advise me if I can expect invitation from NSW at all this year or not, just updated my EOI on 05/08/19 with 80 points for the code 141311 hotel/motel manager for SC190, my occupation is in low criteria, what does low criteria means here? Any replies would be highly appreciated.
> Thank you.


Low criteria means that they would invite very few applicants 
No one can predict a sponsorship anyways 

Cheers


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

Somepeople said:


> akshayaaiyer said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that. I work in Melbourne.
> ...


Thank you 🙂


----------



## lohumihem (Dec 10, 2017)

Hello All, 

Please suggest:

My credentails 

Code- *261313*
189- 75 points ( EOI updated on 27 July 2019)
190- 80 points (EOI applied on 29 July 2019)

Are new rules for NSW going to be applied from July 2019 or Nov 2019?

What are my chances of getting an invite?

Is there any other visa type I can apply for?

My ACS will expire on 30 Apr 2020, do we need to keep it active till we get grant?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lohumihem said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please suggest:
> 
> ...


Nsw SS rules have already come into effect
You can apply for 489
Your ACS assessment has to be valid on the date of invite 

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> Nsw SS rules have already come into effect
> 
> You can apply for 489
> 
> ...


Hi NB

My Vetassess report is dated May 2019 so it will remain valid 

If I switch jobs before getting an invite, do I need to take some immediate steps? 

Also what happens if I switch after getting the invite?

I'll continue to work in the same field. As per Vetassess, my 8 years in relevant field got completed on 15 June 2019

Many thanks 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Hi NB
> 
> My Vetassess report is dated May 2019 so it will remain valid
> 
> ...


If you switch jobs before getting invite, stop claiming points for experience from that date
What you do after getting invite, nobody is bothered

Cheers


----------



## lohumihem (Dec 10, 2017)

NB said:


> Nsw SS rules have already come into effect
> You can apply for 489
> Your ACS assessment has to be valid on the date of invite
> 
> Cheers


Thanks.


So there is no possibility in 190 and 189 now for me ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lohumihem said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> So there is no possibility in 190 and 189 now for me ?


I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## lohumihem (Dec 10, 2017)

NB said:


> I don’t predict invites
> 
> Cheers


:amen:


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Guys, 
So sorry for saying that but you should be realistic with your points/ occupations. 
If you are not currently in NSW, your possibility to get invitation will be less than 50%, unless you have high points, from 80+ without state nomination's point. 
Secondly, if your occupation is in low or limited, you should try to improve your score as much as you can. For example, if the quota for an occupation is 100, will you invite all of the people who has 60-70 points or you will wait a bit longer to see if there is anyone with higher points appeared in the system? An agent advised that NSW is really good at playing their tactic game.


----------



## MBMS (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi All experts,

261111

EOI Submitted: Sept 2018

Point W/o SS:70

NSW: 75

PTE:20, Experience: +10 ( +3 NSW)
living in NSW

What is the realistic chance based on the new NSW rule for 190 invitation


----------



## lohumihem (Dec 10, 2017)

vyrarchz said:


> Guys,
> So sorry for saying that but you should be realistic with your points/ occupations.
> If you are not currently in NSW, your possibility to get invitation will be less than 50%, unless you have high points, from 80+ without state nomination's point.
> Secondly, if your occupation is in low or limited, you should try to improve your score as much as you can. For example, if the quota for an occupation is 100, will you invite all of the people who has 60-70 points or you will wait a bit longer to see if there is anyone with higher points appeared in the system? An agent advised that NSW is really good at playing their tactic game.


Thanks for the info. Like in my case, I cannot increase points now which are 80 as of today with 5 state points, and I believe I should stop thinking for NSW now. It is disheartening all the efforts seem to be going in vain. But I have an iota of hope till Aug 11. Let's see.


Also, as per your signature, you got pre-invite in 8 days. Are you working in NSW? How come you got invite? I heard they were closed.

EOI submitted for NSW : 18/7/2019
NSW Previnvite: 26/7/2019


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

lohumihem said:


> Thanks for the info. Like in my case, I cannot increase points now which are 80 as of today with 5 state points, and I believe I should stop thinking for NSW now. It is disheartening all the efforts seem to be going in vain. But I have an iota of hope till Aug 11. Let's see.
> 
> 
> Also, as per your signature, you got pre-invite in 8 days. Are you working in NSW? How come you got invite? I heard they were closed.
> ...




Looks like NSW inviting if u have 80+ for the pro rate Codes and onshore applicants only not sure if they will invite offshore applicants . Are u offshore or onshore ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minivini30 (Sep 27, 2017)

vyrarchz said:


> Guys,
> So sorry for saying that but you should be realistic with your points/ occupations.
> If you are not currently in NSW, your possibility to get invitation will be less than 50%, unless you have high points, from 80+ without state nomination's point.
> Secondly, if your occupation is in low or limited, you should try to improve your score as much as you can. For example, if the quota for an occupation is 100, will you invite all of the people who has 60-70 points or you will wait a bit longer to see if there is anyone with higher points appeared in the system? An agent advised that NSW is really good at playing their tactic game.


Hi, 

Please can you guide or share your experience with getting skills assessed for project management anzsco code?

Cheers!


----------



## lohumihem (Dec 10, 2017)

sanam2714 said:


> Looks like NSW inviting if u have 80+ for the pro rate Codes and onshore applicants only not sure if they will invite offshore applicants . Are u offshore or onshore ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Offshore and code is 261313 (Software engineer)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lohumihem said:


> Offshore and code is 261313 (Software engineer)


Software engineers is in the restricted list
You are not eligible for nsw 190

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

vyrarchz said:


> Guys,
> So sorry for saying that but you should be realistic with your points/ occupations.
> If you are not currently in NSW, your possibility to get invitation will be less than 50%, unless you have high points, from 80+ without state nomination's point.
> Secondly, if your occupation is in low or limited, you should try to improve your score as much as you can. For example, if the quota for an occupation is 100, will you invite all of the people who has 60-70 points or you will wait a bit longer to see if there is anyone with higher points appeared in the system? An agent advised that NSW is really good at playing their tactic game.


Hi mate!

Can you share your anszco code please? 

I’m not sure this applies to all codes because in the past few weeks I came across a few who received their pre-invites at 75 points (including SS). But their codes were under “no additional criteria” and they were offshore. This is after 6-8 weeks of DOE. 

My Code is 135112 and it’s under medium availability. So I’m guessing I have a 50-50 chance. But only time will tell...


----------



## lohumihem (Dec 10, 2017)

:mad2:


NB said:


> Software engineers is in the restricted list
> You are not eligible for nsw 190
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Dear All!

Can someone predict the next invitation round of NSW using their knowledge base and previous patterns, etc. I know it is hard to predict or say anything about state invitations, but there is always someone ahead of us.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi mate!
> 
> Can you share your anszco code please?
> 
> ...


I have 80 points including ss and there are no additional criteria, no invite so far 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

AussiDreamer said:


> Dear All!
> 
> Can someone predict the next invitation round of NSW using their knowledge base and previous patterns, etc. I know it is hard to predict or say anything about state invitations, but there is always someone ahead of us.


Last time, someone onshore had called NSW and asked about the "next round" and the information they got from NSW was right. But like you said, it is almost impossible to predict NSW invites. 

Lets hope it is sooner! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

ajnewbie said:


> Last time, someone onshore had called NSW and asked about the "next round" and the information they got from NSW was right. But like you said, it is almost impossible to predict NSW invites.
> 
> Lets hope it is sooner! :fingerscrossed:


Thanks for your reply.

Btw the idea of calling their department and explicitly asking them about the next invitation round seems a good idea. I might try this.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

...[/quote]I have 80 points including ss and there are no additional criteria, no invite so far 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Good to know. Can you share your code and DOE?


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

does that mean NSW is open for 261313?


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

NB said:


> Nsw SS rules have already come into effect
> You can apply for 489
> Your ACS assessment has to be valid on the date of invite
> 
> Cheers


does that mean 261313 is open for NSW 489?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

carmelitegwl said:


> does that mean 261313 is open for NSW 489?


You have to check nsw website
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ion/nsw-skilled-occupations-list/nsw-489-list
As far as I can see only far south coast is inviting 261313

Cheers


----------



## mpp2019 (Jul 26, 2019)

AussiDreamer said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Btw the idea of calling their department and explicitly asking them about the next invitation round seems a good idea. I might try this.


Please keep us posted as well if you ring them


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

mpp2019 said:


> Please keep us posted as well if you ring them


okay, sure


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

AussiDreamer said:


> okay, sure


Were you able to get any information from NSW?

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

I hope some emails go out this Friday!!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

bahlv said:


> I hope some emails go out this Friday!!


Haven't invites from NSW been more frequent in the past? I mean historically on a monthly basis? Like 3 or 4 times a month? Or am I being too optimistic?


----------



## SydneyLover (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi Expats,

I have received NSW invitation on 29-July-2019 as I fulfill the additional requirement for 261311 ANZSCO code. I've submitted the application and awaiting State approval. 

Age: 25 points
PTE A - 20 points 
Education: 15 points
Experience: 10 (NSW Exp.) + 5 (Overseas Exp.) points
Partner: 5 points
ANZSCO: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
EOI Submitted 189 - 80 points - 11-July-2019
EOI Submitted 190 (NSW) 85 Points - 11-July-2019
NSW Pre-Invite: 29-Jul-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SydneyLover said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have received NSW invitation on 29-July-2019 as I fulfill the additional requirement for 261311 ANZSCO code. I've submitted the application and awaiting State approval.
> 
> ...


Nsw unlike Vic doesn’t reject applicants after sending a preinvite unless you have made wrong claims in the EOI

So you just need to be patient and in the meantime arrange the documents for uploading and visa fees payment

Cheers


----------



## SydneyLover (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks NB for your kind advice...

We are nearly ready with pretty much everything... and yeah nothing wrong has been claimed because we have been struggling for past 2-3 years for this moment.

Hope everything goes well...

Age: 25 points
PTE A - 20 points 
Education: 15 points
Experience: 10 (NSW Exp.) + 5 (Overseas Exp.) points
Partner: 5 points
ANZSCO: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
EOI Submitted 189 - 80 points - 11-July-2019
EOI Submitted 190 (NSW) 85 Points - 11-July-2019
NSW Pre-Invite: 29-Jul-2019


----------



## kevin.yorke (Jul 3, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> okay, sure




Did they tell you when the next round will be? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

SydneyLover said:


> Thanks NB for your kind advice...
> 
> We are nearly ready with pretty much everything... and yeah nothing wrong has been claimed because we have been struggling for past 2-3 years for this moment.
> 
> ...


I've got my approval after 3 days after the payment of nomination fee has been cleared. 
At this point of time, normally it will take you somewhere from 2 days to 2 months to get your visa approved. As long as it is all genuine, you should not worry about anything. 
You can start arranging your paperwork such as birth certificate, police check of fill in form 80.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

indman100 said:


> website says uptown 12 weeks. Historic evidence including my friends approval last year points to 3 to 6 weeks.


I think at this point of the year with not too many invitations to process, the waiting time can be from 3 days to a week after the payment has been cleared. 
My payment for nomination fee was cleared on Monday and I received my result on Thursday.


----------



## jd12 (Jul 26, 2019)

Is any invitation expected this Friday from NSW ?


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi Everyone.

I have lodged my 489 Visa already, sponsored by Tas.
My nominated occupation is 312111 - Architectural Draftsperson.
My question is, what are my chances of getting an invite from NSW if I have 80 points including state nomination? I have created and submitted a new EOI just yesterday.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

wallflower11 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I have lodged my 489 Visa already, sponsored by Tas.
> My nominated occupation is 312111 - Architectural Draftsperson.
> My question is, what are my chances of getting an invite from NSW if I have 80 points including state nomination? I have created and submitted a new EOI just yesterday.


Unfortunately, there is no way to predict NSW state invites. You can check out on immitracker which many people use including myself to get a little bit of predicitibility... some claim it for fairly accurate results... some not...worth a look

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

jd12 said:


> Is any invitation expected this Friday from NSW ?


That's a million dollar question...best bet is for someone onshore to call NSW... people who have tried it in the past have gotten different answers as to when the "next invitation round" is..but someone got the right date from the state last time...

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Did anyone with ICT 263212 get an. ITA from offshore/onshore.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

lohumihem said:


> Thanks for the info. Like in my case, I cannot increase points now which are 80 as of today with 5 state points, and I believe I should stop thinking for NSW now. It is disheartening all the efforts seem to be going in vain. But I have an iota of hope till Aug 11. Let's see.
> 
> 
> Also, as per your signature, you got pre-invite in 8 days. Are you working in NSW? How come you got invite? I heard they were closed.
> ...


My occupation was added to the list on 17/7, I updated my EOI on 19/7 and got the invitation in 8 days. 
I got 3yrs exp in NSW.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

minivini30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can you guide or share your experience with getting skills assessed for project management anzsco code?
> 
> Cheers!


Sorry for the late reply. 
I collected my paperworks and applied for a checking services. After their advisory, I applied in fast track pathway and passed. 
the most important thing to consider: - not your contract but your reference letter which will be signed by your manager.


----------



## mpp2019 (Jul 26, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> My occupation was added to the list on 17/7, I updated my EOI on 19/7 and got the invitation in 8 days.
> I got 3yrs exp in NSW.


Congrats!

Can you share the list of documents you had submitted for NSW SS application?


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi All
What are the chances of getting invitation for Network Administrator with 75+5 points


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

mpp2019 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Can you share the list of documents you had submitted for NSW SS application?


- My ID/ passport 
- Positive skill assessment
- Contract + reference letter
- Partner's Identity Document
- marriage cert
- English cert for both of us.


----------



## ashwanikr87 (Apr 18, 2018)

*Ashw06*

Hi All

I lodge my Documents for ITA after pre-invite on 11th, as was waiting for 189 invite which was stupid it seems now after this month's round.

My current visa expires 15-Sep, and I've requested to expedite my NSW nomination process (It was mentioned in their auto generated email - we can do it under special circumstances).

I requested based on :
1. Near to visa expiry (less than 6 weeks)
2. Currently employed with proof that if given able to lodge visa application soon then I'll have the current job

Now my question ,I haven't received any acknowledgement or response in regards to my request, is there anyone who is aware about this situation and can share their exp.insight about it.

263111
PTE(A): 17-07-2019 (4th Attempt)
L-83|R-81|W-81|S-90
ACS 8-Feb19
EOI Submitted - 17-07-2019
NSW work exp : 1+ year
189 - 80
190 - 85 (NSW)
NSW Pre-Invite : 29/07/2019
Document Lodged for ITA : 11/08/2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashwanikr87 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I lodge my Documents for ITA after pre-invite on 11th, as was waiting for 189 invite which was stupid it seems now after this month's round.
> 
> ...


Don’t wait for a response on the forum
Call them up and request 
You have a valid case and they may expedite your final invite
In the meantime keep all documents and payment ready 

Cheers


----------



## ashwanikr87 (Apr 18, 2018)

Sure NB, will call them tomorrow morning.

Thank you


----------



## muffin11 (Jan 12, 2019)

ashwanikr87 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I lodge my Documents for ITA after pre-invite on 11th, as was waiting for 189 invite which was stupid it seems now after this month's round.
> 
> ...


If it helps you, I lodged on 4th Aug and received on 12th. Current nomination timelines do seem fast and not the 12 weeks that they have mentioned in the email. Good luck!


----------



## SydneyLover (Mar 24, 2017)

NB said:


> Nsw unlike Vic doesn’t reject applicants after sending a preinvite unless you have made wrong claims in the EOI
> 
> So you just need to be patient and in the meantime arrange the documents for uploading and visa fees payment
> 
> Cheers


I've done PCC's for IND and AUS last year in Feb-2018.
Because PCC's don't have an expiry date, can I reuse them or I need to redo them again for VISA filing?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SydneyLover said:


> I've done PCC's for IND and AUS last year in Feb-2018.
> Because PCC's don't have an expiry date, can I reuse them or I need to redo them again for VISA filing?


PCCs are valid only for 1 year from the date of issue
Your PCCs have expired 
You will have to get fresh PCCs 

Cheers


----------



## ashwanikr87 (Apr 18, 2018)

muffin11 said:


> If it helps you, I lodged on 4th Aug and received on 12th. Current nomination timelines do seem fast and not the 12 weeks that they have mentioned in the email. Good luck!


Congratss mate!!

and Thanks for the info, I hope next week brings good news for me too.

Regards

263111
PTE(A): 17-07-2019 (4th Attempt)
L-83|R-81|W-81|S-90
ACS 8-Feb19
EOI Submitted - 17-07-2019
NSW work exp : 1+ year
189 - 80
190 - 85 (NSW)
NSW Pre-Invite : 29/07/2019
Document Lodged for ITA : 11/08/2019


----------



## ashwanikr87 (Apr 18, 2018)

NB said:


> Don’t wait for a response on the forum
> Call them up and request
> You have a valid case and they may expedite your final invite
> In the meantime keep all documents and payment ready
> ...


Thanks again NB.

Spoke with NSW rep , she told me that my reasons to expedite are considerate, so they will expedite and I should expect update by end-of-August.

Regards
263111
PTE(A): 17-07-2019 (4th Attempt)
L-83|R-81|W-81|S-90
ACS 8-Feb19
EOI Submitted - 17-07-2019
NSW work exp : 1+ year
189 - 80
190 - 85 (NSW)
NSW Pre-Invite : 29/07/2019
Document Lodged for ITA : 11/08/2019


----------



## ashwanikr87 (Apr 18, 2018)

ashwanikr87 said:


> Congratss mate!!
> 
> and Thanks for the info, I hope next week brings good news for me too.
> 
> ...


And here it's, I finally got invited!!!! just now.

They expedited it really  .

Thanks everyone.

Regards
263111
PTE(A): 17-07-2019 (4th Attempt)
L-83|R-81|W-81|S-90
ACS 8-Feb19
EOI Submitted - 17-07-2019
NSW work exp : 1+ year
189 - 80
190 - 85 (NSW)
NSW Pre-Invite : 29/07/2019
Document Lodged for ITA : 11/08/2019
NSW Invite : 15/08/2019


----------



## Saurabhtyagi2507 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi guys,
I hope you all are doing well. 

I am new to this forum and posting first time too. I am here to seek your expert advise. 
I can see here that people are getting invite d from NSW for 261313 on 85 points. I have a similar case and have been living and working in NSW for 2 years. Not sure why I haven't got invited. Is there something wrong in my EOI. Have selected the NSW for 190.Case details as follows

Software engineer
EOI submit date - 12th June 2019
189- 80 points
190 Nsw - 85 points

Have living and working in NSW for 2 years

I really appreciate your valuable input.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Saurabhtyagi2507 said:


> Hi guys,
> I hope you all are doing well.
> 
> I am new to this forum and posting first time too. I am here to seek your expert advise.
> ...


Hope you took care of these already.

1. Definitely you would selected country and state in your experience section of your EoI.
2. I am not sure whether it really matters, but update your nsw address in EOI if you are residing in NSW. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashwanikr87 said:


> And here it's, I finally got invited!!!! just now.
> 
> They expedited it really  .
> 
> ...


You have to know when and how to hit

Cheers


----------



## Saurabhtyagi2507 (Aug 13, 2019)

I have checked my EOI and I did mention the NSW as my current job location and To Date is null to make it counting. However, I did not see any option to enter your present address.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Saurabhtyagi2507 said:


> I have checked my EOI and I did mention the NSW as my current job location and To Date is null to make it counting. However, I did not see any option to enter your present address.


That’s all that you can do
Now what patiently for the pre invite 

Cheers


----------



## Saurabhtyagi2507 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Saurabhtyagi2507 said:
> 
> 
> > I have checked my EOI and I did mention the NSW as my current job location and To Date is null to make it counting. However, I did not see any option to enter your present address.
> ...




Thank you mate I will keep an eye on my inbox. Do you know from which email id they send and what is the subject line.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Saurabhtyagi2507 said:


> I have checked my EOI and I did mention the NSW as my current job location and To Date is null to make it counting. However, I did not see any option to enter your present address.


FYI.. 1st page in EOI .. I realised this page is present only after NSW introduced special criteria and I have updated it.. I created my EOI from India and I didn't check until last month 









ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## Saurabhtyagi2507 (Aug 13, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> Saurabhtyagi2507 said:
> 
> 
> > I have checked my EOI and I did mention the NSW as my current job location and To Date is null to make it counting. However, I did not see any option to enter your present address.
> ...



Thank you. If that page is recently introduced So that means I have to update my usual residence address to NSW. If I do so then my last updated date will be current date. That is the problem becuase in the same EOI I have selected 189 as well. If I update anything then last updated date will be changed and that's the problem. Please advise what to do? Should I create new EOI for 190 only?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Saurabhtyagi2507 said:


> Thank you. If that page is recently introduced So that means I have to update my usual residence address to NSW. If I do so then my last updated date will be current date. That is the problem becuase in the same EOI I have selected 189 as well. If I update anything then last updated date will be changed and that's the problem. Please advise what to do? Should I create new EOI for 190 only?


Any changes that you make which doesn’t change the points, will not reset the date of effect
If you are still paranoid, no harm in launching afresh EOI for nsw 190
Remove the 190 from the existing 189 EOI 

Cheers


----------



## Saurabhtyagi2507 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Saurabhtyagi2507 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. If that page is recently introduced So that means I have to update my usual residence address to NSW. If I do so then my last updated date will be current date. That is the problem becuase in the same EOI I have selected 189 as well. If I update anything then last updated date will be changed and that's the problem. Please advise what to do? Should I create new EOI for 190 only?
> ...


Thank you I'll update my current. This information indeed helps.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Saurabhtyagi2507 said:


> Thank you. If that page is recently introduced So that means I have to update my usual residence address to NSW. If I do so then my last updated date will be current date. That is the problem becuase in the same EOI I have selected 189 as well. If I update anything then last updated date will be changed and that's the problem. Please advise what to do? Should I create new EOI for 190 only?


I updated my existing Eoi and any update which is not causing point change won't affect DOE. 

Also, the page was there always. I checked whether there is any page capturing present addr only after NSW introduced the chnage last month and found this in 1st page itself. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## Saurabhtyagi2507 (Aug 13, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> Saurabhtyagi2507 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. If that page is recently introduced So that means I have to update my usual residence address to NSW. If I do so then my last updated date will be current date. That is the problem becuase in the same EOI I have selected 189 as well. If I update anything then last updated date will be changed and that's the problem. Please advise what to do? Should I create new EOI for 190 only?
> ...



Sorry if I have mistaken so you mean that page wasn't there and recently introduced after NSW rule change.


----------



## Saurabhtyagi2507 (Aug 13, 2019)

Saurabhtyagi2507 said:


> gopiit04 said:
> 
> 
> > Saurabhtyagi2507 said:
> ...




I have just updated my usual residence from India to Australia NSW and DOE did not change, only submission date changed which was expected. Thank you again. I believe this is where I was lacking. Now I should get invite soon.


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

Can someone upload a screenshot where does DoE date shown on skillselect? I might be a little confused.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Is it Friday or FriYay today 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

Yo feels like they will be sending some tonight.


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

Najam1112 said:


> Yo feels like they will be sending some tonight.


Some invites may come today. I called them few days before. The lady on the phone call told there will be round once a month and they are planning to do the round in the mid of this month. I even asked is it on 26th like last month. She repeatedly told me "mid of this month".


----------



## NEDIII (Aug 1, 2019)

Najam1112 said:


> Yo feels like they will be sending some tonight.


Aren't the invitations sent during office hours? The business day is finished!


----------



## Shama Gupta (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi,

Can you please let me know if a person applies two EOIs, 189 and 190 NSW and if the 190 NSW is invited to apply.

Will 189 then still be valid or not?


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

I think it is an automatic process. The system will select the eoi and send the invite.


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

I think it will the system will delete the eoi once you accept 190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shama Gupta said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please let me know if a person applies two EOIs, 189 and 190 NSW and if the 190 NSW is invited to apply.
> 
> Will 189 then still be valid or not?


The 189 will still be valid and will participate in the invitation rounds irrespective of what is happening in the 190 EOI

Cheers


----------



## Saurabhtyagi2507 (Aug 13, 2019)

Saurabhtyagi2507 said:


> Saurabhtyagi2507 said:
> 
> 
> > gopiit04 said:
> ...




Guys quick question 
I updated my address in EOI but did not get any email. Is it normal? Do we get emails if we update our EOI?


----------



## Saurabhtyagi2507 (Aug 13, 2019)

bhowalamit said:


> Can someone upload a screenshot where does DoE date shown on skillselect? I might be a little confused.[/QUOT


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Seems no invites yesterday 

Next Friday it is

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

*frankboy*



ashwanikr87 said:


> And here it's, I finally got invited!!!! just now.
> 
> They expedited it really  .
> 
> ...



I am also in the same situation. My visa is expiring in AUG 31st. I am waiting for NSW 190 round. I don't know whether to plan for another visa or wait for 190 nominations.

Any suggestions?
Thanks everyone

263111
PTE(A): 7-08-2019
L-86|R-84|W-90|S-89
ACS 11-June-19
EOI Submitted - 7-08-2019
NSW work exp: 1+ year
189 - 80
190 - 85 (NSW)
NSW Pre-Invite: XXX


----------



## Saurabhtyagi2507 (Aug 13, 2019)

Saurabhtyagi2507 said:


> Saurabhtyagi2507 said:
> 
> 
> > Saurabhtyagi2507 said:
> ...



Can anyone please respond to my above query. Thank you in advance


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

Saurabhtyagi2507 said:


> Can anyone please respond to my above query. Thank you in advance


You do not get email when you update eoi.


----------



## Saurabhtyagi2507 (Aug 13, 2019)

frankboy said:


> Saurabhtyagi2507 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone please respond to my above query. Thank you in advance
> ...



Thank you mate...


----------



## ashwanikr87 (Apr 18, 2018)

frankboy said:


> I am also in the same situation. My visa is expiring in AUG 31st. I am waiting for NSW 190 round. I don't know whether to plan for another visa or wait for 190 nominations.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks everyone
> ...


All the best mate!!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

This will be a FriYay (hoping)

All the best folks!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

For your information guys, the invitation came from "[email protected] industry.nsw.gov.au". 
The invitation will be sent automatically. If you are expecting one, check your spam inbox as well. Sometimes it could be classified as a spam email. 
Secondly, I've heard from an agency that invitations are normally issued by the second half of a month. Most likely on 3rd or 4th Friday, unless under a special circumstance.


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

vyrarchz said:


> For your information guys, the invitation came from "[email protected] industry.nsw.gov.au".
> The invitation will be sent automatically. If you are expecting one, check your spam inbox as well. Sometimes it could be classified as a spam email.
> Secondly, I've heard from an agency that invitations are normally issued by the second half of a month. Most likely on 3rd or 4th Friday, unless under a special circumstance.


So will they send the new pre-ITA round this Friday?


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

khoaduong said:


> So will they send the new pre-ITA round this Friday?


Does anyone know how many invitations NSW normally sends in each month?


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Did anyone get 190 nsw invite?


----------



## jd12 (Jul 26, 2019)

Don’t think anyone got in August. Invitations yet to come for this month.


----------



## dovahkiin (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi Guys!

For the jobs with additional condition, will only onshore applications be accepted?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dovahkiin said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> For the jobs with additional condition, will only onshore applications be accepted?


That’s correct
Just onshore will not be sufficient 
You should have minimum 1 year experience under that Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi Everyone!

I have lodged my 489 Visa sponsored by TAS. My nominated occupation is 312111(Architectural Draftsperson). I just found out that my nominated occupation is back on the occupation list of NSW. 
My question is, what are my chances of getting an invite with 80 points, including state nomination from NSW. Thanks!


----------



## ashwanikr87 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi All

I need to get Australian PCC . I could find 2 different URLs, but seems similar. Can you please confirm which is the preferred one to lodge PCC application.

https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/services/criminal-records/national-police-checks
or 
https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/

I'm from India working in Australia, for Indian PCC I submitted request at VFS center, if that helps anyone!!

Regards
263111
PTE(A): 17-07-2019 (4th Attempt)
L-83|R-81|W-81|S-90
ACS 8-Feb19
EOI Submitted - 17-07-2019
NSW work exp : 1+ year
189 - 80
190 - 85 (NSW)
NSW Pre-Invite : 29/07/2019
Document Lodged for ITA : 11/08/2019
NSW SS Invite : 15/08/2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashwanikr87 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need to get Australian PCC . I could find 2 different URLs, but seems similar. Can you please confirm which is the preferred one to lodge PCC application.
> 
> ...


AFP.gov.au

Cheers


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Hey anyone got invites today? Got couple guys confirmed they received invites for 80+5(project admin) and 90+5(accountant) already for NSW. If yes please confirm your occupation and points?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hi all, 
Is it possible to claim 5 points for partner skills if the occupation of the main applicant is on the NSW list and partner’s occupation is on the 190 occupation list but not on the NSW list?


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Hi all,
> Is it possible to claim 5 points for partner skills if the occupation of the main applicant is on the NSW list and partner’s occupation is on the 190 occupation list but not on the NSW list?


I don't think you will be able to claim points if two occupations are on different list.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi all,
> Is it possible to claim 5 points for partner skills if the occupation of the main applicant is on the NSW list and partner’s occupation is on the 190 occupation list but not on the NSW list?


YES
You can

Cheers


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Just got my pre invite finally !! Good for a wednesday !!


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Navi Sidhu said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just got my pre invite finally !! Good for a wednesday !![/Q
> 
> Wow! Congrats
> Could pls share occupation code and points.


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Occupation code 141311 ( hotel/motel manager ) 
Points - 80 for sc 190 NSW including SS 
EOI was lodged on 25/07/19
Pre Invite - 21/08/19


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Navi Sidhu said:


> Occupation code 141311 ( hotel/motel manager )
> Points - 80 for sc 190 NSW including SS
> EOI was lodged on 25/07/19
> Pre Invite - 21/08/19


Hi congrats to you! Are you living and having 1 year exp in NSW? Thanks


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Navi Sidhu said:
> 
> 
> > Occupation code 141311 ( hotel/motel manager )
> ...



Hi,
Yes I am living in NSW and have 1 year of skilled experience.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

A friend of mine - 2613* |75+5| NSW 3+ exp| PTE 20| got the ITA today. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Navi Sidhu said:


> Hi,
> Yes I am living in NSW and have 1 year of skilled experience.


What time did you got preinvite today?


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Piyali said:


> Navi Sidhu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


04:30pm


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

*frankboy*

Badluck, I didn't get pre-invite today.

263111
PTE(A): 7-08-2019
L-86|R-84|W-90|S-89
ACS 11-June-19
EOI Submitted - 7-08-2019
NSW work exp: 1.5+ year
189 - 80
190 - 85 (NSW)
NSW Pre-Invite: XXX


----------



## Saurabhtyagi2507 (Aug 13, 2019)

Here I go. For the day I have been waiting for 3 years has finally arrived. Finally got the NSW pre invite today. Thank you guys for all your help.

Software engineer 
189 - 80 
190 - 85
DOE - 12/06/2019
Living and working in NSW for 2 years


----------



## jd12 (Jul 26, 2019)

Got the pre-invite today
Code - 261312
Points -75 + 5
PTE - 20
NSW exp - 1 + year
EOI Date - 24 May 2019


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

Can you pls tell the time did you recived just now


----------



## jd12 (Jul 26, 2019)

Today 3.30 pm


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

Time zone India or Australia


----------



## jd12 (Jul 26, 2019)

Australia Sydney


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## akalankasl (Aug 21, 2019)

HI all

I got my invitation to apply today from NSW for 190(Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa )


Do you guys have any idea on the success rate of converting preinvite to actually PR 

IS all applicants of preinvite will successful?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

akalankaanju said:


> HI all
> 
> I got my invitation to apply today from NSW for 190(Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa )
> 
> ...


Nsw pre invites have nearly 100% success rate
Only if you have made a mistake in your EOI, your application will be rejected, else you will get the final invite

Cheers


----------



## akalankasl (Aug 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Nsw pre invites have nearly 100% success rate
> Only if you have made a mistake in your EOI, your application will be rejected, else you will get the final invite
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for your quick response

I already applied paying AUD 300.


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

akalankaanju said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Nsw pre invites have nearly 100% success rate
> ...




Congratulations!! 
Would you mind shedding some light on what documents did you uploaded to apply for the nomination? 
Thank you.


----------



## akalankasl (Aug 21, 2019)

Navi Sidhu said:


> Congratulations!!
> Would you mind shedding some light on what documents did you uploaded to apply for the nomination?
> Thank you.


the following documents are attached

01) Degree certificate and transcript
02) Passport
03) VETASSES assessment report
04) IELTS results
05) CV
06) Service Letter
07) Salary slips


----------



## Rajat Bhandari (Feb 15, 2019)

akalankaanju said:


> HI all
> 
> I got my invitation to apply today from NSW for 190(Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa )
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Congratulations. Can you please share your profile details - job code, points breakup, experience. Thanks.

Cheers.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

akalankaanju said:


> Thanks NB for your quick response
> 
> I already applied paying AUD 300.


Congratulation!!!

Now a big question is: Are these all lucky guys going to withdraw their 189 EOI? otherwise again majority of 189 invite out of 100 (assumed next month also) will be wasted.

Thanks


----------



## rajnani111 (Mar 22, 2018)

where can i find cutoff and # of invites rolled out for each occupation for 190 NSW


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Congrats to all who received pre invite today!
A bit sad that I didn't receive invite though my occupation is medium availability.
Architect 75+5 with 1 year exp, 20 pte, 20 edu and 30 age. Any architects here received pre-invite today?
Now try to be finger crossed with 5p next month after getting my miss skill assessed and english.


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Congrats to all who received pre invite today!
> A bit sad that I didn't receive invite though my occupation is medium availability.
> Architect 75+5 with 1 year exp, 20 pte, 20 edu and 30 age. Any architects here received pre-invite today?
> Now try to be finger crossed with 5p next month after getting my miss skill assessed and english.


It is unpredictable. Probably, its luck. I also didn't get mine with 80+5 points. (Occupation Medium availabilty).
20 pte+ 20 edu+ 30 age+ 5 naati + 5 nsw experience.
Hope, we will get it next time. Good luck


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

frankboy said:


> It is unpredictable. Probably, its luck. I also didn't get mine with 80+5 points. (Occupation Medium availabilty).
> 20 pte+ 20 edu+ 30 age+ 5 naati + 5 nsw experience.
> Hope, we will get it next time. Good luck


Best luck to you bro


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

They probably didn't invite occupations with medium availability.

Accountant (medium availability), 85+5 with more than 1 year NSW experience

Hopefully, they’ll invite more this month 🙏🙏🙏



frankboy said:


> Thuong Nguyen said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to all who received pre invite today!
> ...


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

MaQ2017 said:


> They probably didn't invite occupations with medium availability.
> 
> Accountant (medium availability), 85+5 with more than 1 year NSW experience
> 
> Hopefully, they’ll invite more this month 🙏🙏🙏


Lets hope. But, on a phone call, she told that round happens once a month for 190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajnani111 said:


> where can i find cutoff and # of invites rolled out for each occupation for 190 NSW


They don’t publish the information 

Moreover, the states are not obliged to invite only the highest pointers
They can invite anyone under the sun for that matter as long as he has the basic minimum points required by DHA

Cheers


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh no 😞



frankboy said:


> MaQ2017 said:
> 
> 
> > They probably didn't invite occupations with medium availability.
> ...


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

75+5 ( Eng 20, NSW work 1.5+ years 261313 Soft Engr. ) here.
Didn't receive invite 
Is it a lottery system based invitation?
One of my friends got invited with an exactly similar profile but not me.
I am confused!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> 75+5 ( Eng 20, NSW work 1.5+ years 261313 Soft Engr. ) here.
> Didn't receive invite
> Is it a lottery system based invitation?
> One of my friends got invited with an exactly similar profile but not me.
> I am confused!


The states are very opaque on how they decide on whom to invite
Nsw claims that they invite fairly and systematically, but that’s not always the case

There is nothing you can do about it, because the states have a free hand to invite anyone they like overlooking other better qualified or earlier applicants 

Cheers


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

NB said:


> The states are very opaque on how they decide on whom to invite
> Nsw claims that they invite fairly and systematically, but that’s not always the case
> 
> There is nothing you can do about it, because the states have a free hand to invite anyone they like overlooking other better qualified or earlier applicants
> ...



One serious suggestion needed. My visa is expiring on august 31st. It has been an unluckiest invitation round for me. Which visa do you suggest me to go? There is only a week left.


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Student visa. This means you can only work 40 hours/fortnight. Not unless you’ll study PhD or Masters (Research). 

I've researched a bit about this as my visa will expire on 30 October. 

Are you in Sydney? 



frankboy said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > The states are very opaque on how they decide on whom to invite
> ...


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

MaQ2017 said:


> They probably didn't invite occupations with medium availability.
> 
> Accountant (medium availability), 85+5 with more than 1 year NSW experience
> 
> Hopefully, they’ll invite more this month 🙏🙏🙏


There's an agent I know he has his client with 85+5 for accountant invited!
Are you single or married?
All my friends last year same job code got invited with 65+5 and 70+5 now I'm 75+5 not invited so confused


----------



## 090426 (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm also with same points. DOE 08-May-19; 261313; Eng - 20; living n working in NSW for 3+. 

Unlucky today. 



perception30 said:


> 75+5 ( Eng 20, NSW work 1.5+ years 261313 Soft Engr. ) here.
> Didn't receive invite
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mayank1989 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi guys!
Anyone here got NSW 190 for Marketing specialist (225113)
I have 75 including SS and have an invite from QLD under 489. Dont know if i should wait for 190 or go ahead with QLD?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Congratulations to all those who received their invites today. For those of us who are waiting, there is no way to predict an invite. The only thing that I can think of is to wait. At least NSW has started sending out considerable number of invites after a period of lull. Let us hope that many more of us get invites in the coming weeks. HOPE IS ETERNAL. Stay positive!


----------



## zw40wo (Aug 13, 2019)

My DOE is 30/04/2019 with 75+5 NSW PTE 20 Working in NSW 2+years 261313. I have also not received invite.
Does anyone received invited for 190 with similar profile?


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

zw40wo said:


> My DOE is 30/04/2019 with 75+5 NSW PTE 20 Working in NSW 2+years 261313. I have also not received invite.
> 
> Does anyone received invited for 190 with similar profile?




23 Mar 2019 - 261313 - 75+5 5..5 yrs NSW experience PTE 10 no invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

85+5 or 90+5?

Married. I am hoping and praying I'll get invited before the change in November. 🙏




Thuong Nguyen said:


> MaQ2017 said:
> 
> 
> > They probably didn't invite occupations with medium availability.
> ...


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

MaQ2017 said:


> 85+5 or 90+5?
> 
> Married. I am hoping and praying I'll get invited before the change in November. 🙏


I'm married too and haven't got my spouse skill assessed yet. Have already paid $1.6k for her priority skill assessment coz previously her job code is not in NSW list. Hope this would increase my chance a bit.
Sorry it was 90+5 for accountant. My bad


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

All the best!
🙏🙏🙏



Thuong Nguyen said:


> MaQ2017 said:
> 
> 
> > 85+5 or 90+5?
> ...


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

jd12 said:


> Got the pre-invite today
> 
> Code - 261312
> 
> ...




Can I have ur contact mate ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

MaQ2017 said:


> 85+5 or 90+5?
> 
> Married. I am hoping and praying I'll get invited before the change in November. 🙏


Same Here. Married with the non-skilled spouse. In November will lose 5 points.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

I guess folks with unskilled partners would be put on bottom of the queue now


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

NB said:


> Ptera said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Thanks NB. Are you sure that partners occupation doesn’t need to be on NSW list if the main applicant applies for NSW sponsorship?


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Aaccountant. 1 year experience. 85+5
Date of effect 28/4
No invited 

Any clue?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Thanks NB. Are you sure that partners occupation doesn’t need to be on NSW list if the main applicant applies for NSW sponsorship?


The beauty of the EOI is that you don’t need to claim points
The system calculates it for you
You just have to make sure that you enter the correct information in all the relevant columns
Try it out and you will see that you will get 5 extra points in 190 and not in 185

Cheers


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

Piyali said:


> Same Here. Married with the non-skilled spouse. In November will lose 5 points.


Same here


----------



## Bee1 (Aug 22, 2019)

*Any chemist?*

Hi all,
I wonder if there is any chemist here applying for NSW 190.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

frankboy said:


> Same here


Same on me and I just heard that a mechanic got invited with 60+5, and a guy same occupation with me same points 75+5 got invited and my heart broke layball: Felt like married folks are really on the lottery system now.


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

I personally don't think it helps being negative about not receiving the invite yet (esp if you're married). As I see it, based on my simple analysis of the few entries/data to the immigration tracker website, some of the common denominators are either they are -- Onshore applicants and have high points (75+ points) or their occupations are classified as "High" availability on the latest NSW SOL. 

My occupation is classified as medium availability and does not require additional criteria--I have 75 points, offshore and married; I have not received an invite yet but keeping positive thoughts and being patient in receiving the 190 invite because that is what I really am aiming and praying for (note: i have received ITA's for 489 for QLD and SA already).


----------



## Sham890 (Jul 4, 2018)

Bee1 said:


> Hi all,
> I wonder if there is any chemist here applying for NSW 190.


Getting ready to apply and wondering the same if any chemist got pre-invite..


----------



## akalankasl (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi all

I got the invitation approved by NSW today after applying yesterday

Now my question is selecting SA or NSW 190 visa since i also applied for SA 190 and waiting for approval

Since i got NSW on my hand , thinking to proceed with that

Can you guys propose me the PROS and CONS


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Same on me and I just heard that a mechanic got invited with 60+5, and a guy same occupation with me same points 75+5 got invited and my heart broke layball: Felt like married folks are really on the lottery system now.


hey mate if you know then can you please tell when the guy with 60+5 (motor mechanic) got invited. i am a motor mechanic with 60 points of my own. EOI date of effect is 26th june 2019.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

akalankaanju said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got the invitation approved by NSW today after applying yesterday
> 
> ...


Before applying for the state sponsorship, have you not done any research whether jobs are available or not for your skills in the state ?
Or you have just blindly applied thinking that you will somehow manage ?

Cheers


----------



## akalankasl (Aug 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Before applying for the state sponsorship, have you not done any research whether jobs are available or not for your skills in the state ?
> Or you have just blindly applied thinking that you will somehow manage ?
> 
> Cheers


NO,I did some research and Adelaide has it less jobs compared to Sydney.But considering cost of living in Sydney, i just seek a good answer from the experienced members who is already in in Australia


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi Guys!

Thank you for all useful advice. I have received my invite from NSW today.

Quantity Surveyor 80+5


----------



## jd12 (Jul 26, 2019)

Guys while uploading documents for nomination, will statutory declaration as was done during ACS be enough to show for the proof of employment in NSW ?


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

................................


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Thank you for all useful advice. I have received my invite from NSW today.
> 
> Quantity Surveyor 80+5


Hey bro sound strange did they invite on this Wednesday? 21/08/2019? When did you receive your invite?


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

manu24 said:


> hey mate if you know then can you please tell when the guy with 60+5 (motor mechanic) got invited. i am a motor mechanic with 60 points of my own. EOI date of effect is 26th june 2019.


The agent I know confirmed that. He also confirmed another guy same point same code same doe received invite and I didn't :faint:


----------



## Bee1 (Aug 22, 2019)

Sham890 said:


> Getting ready to apply and wondering the same if any chemist got pre-invite..


Up to my knowledge, no chemists got invited in the last two rounds (at least).
How about your points?
Are you onshore?


----------



## Hemanth_SD (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi Guys, 

I have my points as below

EOI: 02/05/2019 - Analyst Programmer - 261311

Age - 30 points
English PTE - 20 Points
Education - 15 Points
Experience in NSW - 10 Points

Total Points - 189 - 75 Points
State Sponsorship 190 - 80 Ponits 

Any possibility of State Sponsorship in the coming months?


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

*cnflwy*



Thuong Nguyen said:


> Hey bro sound strange did they invite on this Wednesday? 21/08/2019? When did you receive your invite?


Hey bro,

I think it came on Wednesday around 4.30pm. My lawyer didnt notify me until yesterday mid day.

I've also heard that motor mechanics got some invites last week too.

Not sure how it works tbh..


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> I think it came on Wednesday around 4.30pm. My lawyer didnt notify me until yesterday mid day.
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps. Congrats on your invite


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Thanks heaps. Congrats on your invite


May I ask how do you have 75 for 189 but 85 for 190?

Mistake? haha


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hemanth_SD said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have my points as below
> 
> ...


My ACS for 261311 is expiring today and I have got my new assessment result for 261312. By any chance if I get invite before you then I will let you know you can try reassessing to 261312..

I have seen many people reassesed from 261311/261313 to 261312 last financial year and received invite. Also, please note 261311 is medium availability. 

All 2613* occupations are closely related and if your roles and responsibilities matches then you can go for reassessment.

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cnflwy said:


> May I ask how do you have 75 for 189 but 85 for 190?
> 
> Mistake? haha


Not necessarily 
Spouse maybe on STSOL 
5 for spouse+ 5 for SS

Cheers


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

NB said:


> Not necessarily
> Spouse maybe on STSOL
> 5 for spouse+ 5 for SS
> 
> Cheers


Ah great.

Then high chance of 190 then hopefully for him.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> May I ask how do you have 75 for 189 but 85 for 190?
> 
> Mistake? haha


Yes NB was right I had my spouse skill assessed and her code isn't same list 189 as me but 190


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Yes NB was right I had my spouse skill assessed and her code isn't same list 189 as me but 190


Good luck. Hope yours come in today in 3 4 hrs.. haha


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

NB;
Not necessarily
Spouse maybe on STSOL
5 for spouse+ 5 for SS
Cheers[/QUOTE said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My spouse skills are on the NSW and STSOL list - 225113 Marketing Specialist. Medium availability and no additional criteria.
> 
> If I have to claim 5 more points against her skills on my NSW 190 EOI, what steps do I need to take?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My spouse skills are on the NSW and STSOL list - 225113 Marketing Specialist. Medium availability and no additional criteria.
> 
> If I have to claim 5 more points against her skills on my NSW 190 EOI, what steps do I need to take?


She need to get a positive skill assessment under 225113
She also needs to have competent English score

Cheers


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi can someone help me with list of documents required for applying NSW state nominations. I received invite for NSW state nomination. Also for my anzsco, spl criteria needs to be met. What all documents expected to prove that I meet spl criteria.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jd12 (Jul 26, 2019)

Same doubts here mate. Not sure if NSW will accept Statutory declaration for the employment proof in NSW. Submitted the same for ACS but NSW doesn’t mention anything about Statutory Declaration in the FAQ section containing list of proof documents


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Hi can someone help me with list of documents required for applying NSW state nominations. I received invite for NSW state nomination. Also for my anzsco, spl criteria needs to be met. What all documents expected to prove that I meet spl criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


Can you give details of your points and date of pre-invite? I am sure somebody who went through a similar application process will help you out.


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

My point is 75 & date of pre invite is 21 Aug


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Hi can someone help me with list of documents required for applying NSW state nominations. I received invite for NSW state nomination. Also for my anzsco, spl criteria needs to be met. What all documents expected to prove that I meet spl criteria.
> 
> Thanks in advance


What evidence do I need to demonstrate I am currently living in NSW?

The following documents as applicable to you:

bank statements
rental agreements / leases
utility bills, e.g. gas, water
other bills, e.g. phone, internet
driver’s licence
proof of age card
What evidence do I need to demonstrate my employment?

Payslips covering a minimum 12 months skilled employment in NSW
At least two of the following three documents:

Letter(s) of offer and / or employment contract(s)
Notice of assessment received from the Australian Taxation Office
Signed and dated reference letter(s) from your employer on the organisation’s letterhead. 
Reference letters must outline the commencement and termination dates of your employment (if applicable), the position held and tasks and responsibilities carried out.

Evidence and mandatory documents to include in your application

You need to produce evidence to demonstrate that you meet NSW nomination criteria at the time that your application is submitted. For example, the dates on documents such as your suitable skills assessment or English language test results should show that they were issued and current before the application is submitted.


The following documents are required for every application:

Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.
To process your application without delay please:

Name each document appropriately – for example 'passport', 'employment' and 'resume'.
Ensure that each document is clear and easy to read.
Ensure that each document is either a colour copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy.
Where possible, upload the files as pdf documents and ensure that the size of the files are not too big, as this can significantly slow down the upload process.

Cheers


----------



## jd12 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey thanks for the above info but will Statutory declaration be fine instead of Company reference letter on company letterhead to show employment proof in NSW
Thanks


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> My point is 75 & date of pre invite is 21 Aug


Anzsco code? PTE? Experience?
Details would be helpful for other members.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jd12 said:


> Hey thanks for the above info but will Statutory declaration be fine instead of Company reference letter on company letterhead to show employment proof in NSW
> Thanks


Nope
SD will not do, as it is quite clearly mentioned, what they want

Instead you can give the employment contract and the ATO assessment letter

Cheers


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

Unfortunately my payslip doesn't have nsw address. I was in Vic previously and my employee system didn't update my address after my relocation to nsw. Any suggestions here?


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

My experience is 7+(includes 3 years @ aus) pte 79+ & anzsco 2611


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

NB said:


> Not necessarily
> Spouse maybe on STSOL
> 5 for spouse+ 5 for SS
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,
My spouse occupation is on STSOL but it is not on 190 NSW priority List. So can I claim partner points for NSW 190
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyali said:


> Hi NB,
> My spouse occupation is on STSOL but it is not on 190 NSW priority List. So can I claim partner points for NSW 190
> Thanks


YES. 
You can
In the EOI, it is immaterial if the job is on State priority list or not for claiming spouse points

Cheers


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> My point is 75 & date of pre invite is 21 Aug




What is ur code ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Unfortunately my payslip doesn't have nsw address. I was in Vic previously and my employee system didn't update my address after my relocation to nsw. Any suggestions here?


Get the address updated in the system and get fresh payslips issued

If not possible, then get a letter from HR confirming that you have been transferred to nsw from so and so date
Attach that letter with the payslips

Cheers


----------



## momo.chan000 (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi. Anyone here applied for 312111 and got an invite?

70+5 pts
DOE: 17 Jul 2019


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Anyone with 263212 overseas and 70+5 ?


----------



## Zizu8808 (Aug 23, 2019)

Hello,

I have 2+ years NSW experience but I am currently offshore (India), I have applied for ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer) on 70 (Age: 30 , Edu : 15 , Eng: 20 ,Exp:5) + 5 (State).

Under the new Additional requirement, would my EOI be considered for NSW state sponsorship or do I need to be living in NSW?

Thanks


----------



## Zizu8808 (Aug 23, 2019)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> My point is 75 & date of pre invite is 21 Aug


Congratulations!!

Can you please share:
Which ANZSCO code did you apply for?
Was it 70+5 or 75+5?
Are you currently living in NSW?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zizu8808 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 2+ years NSW experience but I am currently offshore (India), I have applied for ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer) on 70 (Age: 30 , Edu : 15 , Eng: 20 ,Exp:5) + 5 (State).
> 
> ...


You EOI is not eligible 
You not only need to be currently living in nsw, you need at least 1 year experience in nsw in the same Anzsco code 

Cheers


----------



## MBMS (Aug 7, 2019)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> My experience is 7+(includes 3 years @ aus) pte 79+ & anzsco 2611


Hi Can you provide the details 

Is it 70+5 or 75+5?
261111 or 261112?
And your point break up?

This will help to understand any specific trend after the new changes in NSW invites. Thanks in advance


----------



## Mayank5392 (Jun 12, 2019)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> My point is 75 & date of pre invite is 21 Aug


Hi,

75 with SS?

Regards,
Mayank
----------------------------------
Software Engineer - 261313
English Test - Superior
Points: Age = 30 | Bachelors = 15 | English = 20 | Experience = 5
EOI 190 NSW: 75 points
DOE: 20 May 2019
Working experience in NSW - 2+ years
Currently living and working in NSW - YES


----------



## Hemanth_SD (Aug 22, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> My ACS for 261311 is expiring today and I have got my new assessment result for 261312. By any chance if I get invite before you then I will let you know you can try reassessing to 261312..
> 
> I have seen many people reassesed from 261311/261313 to 261312 last financial year and received invite. Also, please note 261311 is medium availability.
> 
> ...


Hi Bro, 

Please let me know if you get invite in next month with change of ACS - from 261311 to 261312.

Thanks
Hemanth SD


----------



## ashwanikr87 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi everyone

I got ITA and preparing my docs to submit. And NOT claiming spouse points. But wants to clarify on my situation for Spouse ENGLISH

My wife gave IELTS long back and it will expire on 18-Oct-19 for PR purpose , she gave it back in 2016. Her medium of education during graduation (compeleted 2010) was ENGLISH, but her college closed their operation 2 years back and her University REP is issuing letter based on their template only which says " As per recommendation NAME:XX has successfully passed the course and medium was English"

My Concern: " As per recommendation (is these wording fine to proceed) -- wants to avoid CO contact back and asked for something 

Should the letter with this statement enough, or we should go for another Ielts/PTE test.

Thanks in-advance.

Regards
263111
PTE(A): 17-07-2019 (4th Attempt)
L-83|R-81|W-81|S-90
ACS 8-Feb19
EOI Submitted - 17-07-2019
NSW work exp : 1+ year
189 - 80
190 - 85 (NSW)
NSW Pre-Invite : 29/07/2019
Document Lodged for ITA : 11/08/2019
NSW SS Invite : 15/08/2019


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> My point is 75 & date of pre invite is 21 Aug


Congratulations Madhansathiyamoorthi


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ashwanikr87 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I got ITA and preparing my docs to submit. And NOT claiming spouse points. But wants to clarify on my situation for Spouse ENGLISH
> 
> ...


Your documents need to be valid on the date of invite. Since your invite is on 15th AUG, your Wife's IELTS is valid and can be used. You may also attach the letter from University and not worry about the wording.

All the best..!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashwanikr87 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I got ITA and preparing my docs to submit. And NOT claiming spouse points. But wants to clarify on my situation for Spouse ENGLISH
> 
> ...


The IELTS score is no longer valid to prove functional English, as it’s validity is only 1 year 

The university letter may or may not work as it’s too short
It’s on the CO wisdom

You can try the school route also if she studied in an English medium school

Cheers


----------



## ashwanikr87 (Apr 18, 2018)

NB said:


> The IELTS score is no longer valid to prove functional English, as it’s validity is only 1 year
> 
> The university letter may or may not work as it’s too short
> It’s on the CO wisdom
> ...


Hi NB

Sorry my bad, as I missed to explain.

The Uni Letter states the default details about the Registration/Course duration/Name/family details and other. But it was just 1-line in the letter that I was concerned about and thus only mentioned IT.

And asked, if it's sufficient to prove functional english for her.
The line "As per recommendation NAME:XX has successfully passed the course and medium was English"

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashwanikr87 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Sorry my bad, as I missed to explain.
> 
> ...


That line should not pose any problems 

Cheers


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

I think I will not get an ITA before Nov with my points and being offshore. I will have to work with the 489 for which I am awaiting a grant.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi
B.Arch with 5+ years experience(Only 4 being considered for experience). Have applied under Architectural draftsperson 312111. Can I cancel this and apply for Civil draftsperson as most of the job descriptions are matching? 
Applied for NSW which is having low availability for 312111 with 70+5 points for 190. Spouse skill assessment to be applied which might add 5 points for now and 10 by November.
Is cancelling Architectural draftsperson and opting for Civil draftsperson feasible for B.Arch from India?
Civil draftsperson is open in 189 and 190 for most states most of the time unlike Architectural draftsperson.


----------



## MBMS (Aug 7, 2019)

Zizu8808 said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Can you please share:
> Which ANZSCO code did you apply for?
> ...


Hi Have you got a response on this? Is it 70+5 or 75+5?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

> Can I cancel this and apply for Civil draftsperson as most of the job descriptions are matching?


Yes you can, as long as you have a valid skills assessment for ANZSCO code 312211. Also you can keep your existing EOI for 312111 and submit a different EOI for 312211. 



> Is cancelling Architectural draftsperson and opting for Civil draftsperson feasible for B.Arch from India?


Don't understand why you need to cancel (withdraw) your existing EOI, if that's what you mean? You can keep your existing EOI and submit another EOI for 312211. 



> Civil draftsperson is open in 189 and 190 for most states most of the time unlike Architectural draftsperson.


That does not mean that you have an increased chance of an invitation. For 189 it is based on the cut-off points for each round. For 190...it is just luck.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Thank you very much for the quick response. Didn't know that it was possible to put both at once. So best thing would be to put for civil draftsperson too for 189 and 190 and wait I guess. 
Even for 189 we won't be able to get any official information about points cut off job code wise. Right?


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> Thank you very much for the quick response. Didn't know that it was possible to put both at once. So best thing would be to put for civil draftsperson too for 189 and 190 and wait I guess.
> Even for 189 we won't be able to get any official information about points cut off job code wise. Right?


Just curious how you can get civil engineering draftsperson's skill assessment? Maybe 1 year working experience post graduate as civil engineering draftsperson required however you graduated from B.Arch?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

> So best thing would be to put for civil draftsperson too for 189 and 190 and wait I guess


Yes, as long as you have a valid skills assessment from the assessing body. 



> Even for 189 we won't be able to get any official information about points cut off job code wise. Right?


Don't know about cut-off points for civil draftsman as it is non-prorata. But you can find occupation ceilings and cutoff points information here:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Just curious how you can get civil engineering draftsperson's skill assessment? Maybe 1 year working experience post graduate as civil engineering draftsperson required however you graduated from B.Arch?


To get a positive assessment, he would have to fulfill all requirements as outlined by VETASSESS for that particular ANZSCO code. I am not aware about "civil engg draftsman", but yes it could be that he may need to have a Civil Engineering education/background. Although, most of the draftsman skills needed for both Civil Engineering and Architecture are similar. I am saying this because I myself am a Civil Engineering graduate, so in my case I can apply both as a Civil Engineer as well as a Construction Manager which are two different ANZSCO codes (two separate assessments needed). I hope that clears your doubt.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Hi Folks,

Anyone here with job code 135112 (ICT Project Manager) waiting for NSW pre-invite?


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

If 190 application is submitted, which type of bridging visa is issued? Bridge A or Bridge B?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> If 190 application is submitted, which type of bridging visa is issued? Bridge A or Bridge B?


Bridging Visa A

Bridging visa B , you have to apply if you want to travel outside Australia after your Bridging visa A becomes active

Cheers


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> To get a positive assessment, he would have to fulfill all requirements as outlined by VETASSESS for that particular ANZSCO code. I am not aware about "civil engg draftsman", but yes it could be that he may need to have a Civil Engineering education/background. Although, most of the draftsman skills needed for both Civil Engineering and Architecture are similar. I am saying this because I myself am a Civil Engineering graduate, so in my case I can apply both as a Civil Engineer as well as a Construction Manager which are two different ANZSCO codes (two separate assessments needed). I hope that clears your doubt.


Yeah you are right  However to get civil eng draftperson skill assessment you need to have 1 year working as that occupation, although the degree of Bachelor of Architecture might be relevant to the occupation. I'm keen on that coz I can ezly get Architectural draftperson skill assessment however that occupation is not on 189 neither 190 in many states although Civil eng draftperson is on almost every list.


----------



## kbm071 (May 1, 2019)

Is there anyone who has got invited as a chef with 65~70+5?


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

ashwanikr87 said:


> Thanks again NB.
> 
> Spoke with NSW rep , she told me that my reasons to expedite are considerate, so they will expedite and I should expect update by end-of-August.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am sailing boat as you were. I submitted my NSW Nomination Application yesterday and my visa is due to expire by Oct. Can you please help me with contact number to which you called?
I tried to reach to the number mentioned in the mail and they didn't say anything about considering.
your help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## MBMS (Aug 7, 2019)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Hi,
> I am sailing boat as you were. I submitted my NSW Nomination Application yesterday and my visa is due to expire by Oct. Can you please help me with contact number to which you called?
> I tried to reach to the number mentioned in the mail and they didn't say anything about considering.
> your help will be highly appreciated.


Hi,

Congrats on getting the invite. Still I have a confusion regarding your points and you haven't clarified that, you mentioned it is 75, Is it 70+5 or 75+5?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Yeah you are right  However to get civil eng draftperson skill assessment you need to have 1 year working as that occupation, although the degree of Bachelor of Architecture might be relevant to the occupation. I'm keen on that coz I can ezly get Architectural draftperson skill assessment however that occupation is not on 189 neither 190 in many states although Civil eng draftperson is on almost every list.





> However to get civil eng draftperson skill assessment you need to have 1 year working as that occupation


Yes, you are right. To get a positive assessment, the candidate needs to have at least 1 year of full-time work experience relevant to that particular ANZSCO code post qualification.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

MBMS said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on getting the invite. Still I have a confusion regarding your points and you haven't clarified that, you mentioned it is 75, Is it 70+5 or 75+5?


Some people come here only to get help. They don't care about benefiting other members. 

I have seen members who are very helpful and have updated signature (post footer) about the progress of their immigration journey so that others can benefit from this knowledge, also members who don't like to share any knowledge.

This person was asked so many times by other members for some basic information and she doesn't respond at all or will provide just half-answer.


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

MBMS said:


> Madhansathiyamoorthi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


It's 75 + 5 and anzsco 261111


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

NB said:


> Madhansathiyamoorthi said:
> 
> 
> > If 190 application is submitted, which type of bridging visa is issued? Bridge A or Bridge B?
> ...


Thanks for the info


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

It's Friday, anything expected today? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> It's Friday, anything expected today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I believe it is once a month so last week they issued on Wednesday we need to wait for 3-4 weeks more :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

I submitted my EIO on 27th August 2019 with 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190 (NSW). My occupation is Life scientist. What is the chance of getting an invitation before November?

Thanks


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

zak88 said:


> I submitted my EIO on 27th August 2019 with 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190 (NSW). My occupation is Life scientist. What is the chance of getting an invitation before November?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately, there is no way to predict an invite.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bee1 (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi all,
Is here any applicant to NSW on the occupation 342313 (electronic equipment trade worker)?
Please advise with your score and EOI DOE
Thanks in advance

Eoi date 23 jan 2019
65 points


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

zak88 said:


> I submitted my EIO on 27th August 2019 with 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190 (NSW). My occupation is Life scientist. What is the chance of getting an invitation before November?
> 
> Thanks


Is that Life Scientist general or nec


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

has anyone heard anything from far south coast. 
i am motor mechanic with 60 points of my own. lodged Eoi for NSW on 26th june.


----------



## jd12 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey guys, anyone’s application got approved for people who got invitation on 21st August ?
Thanks


----------



## jd12 (Jul 26, 2019)

How much time do NSW take to send approval ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jd12 said:


> How much time do NSW take to send approval ?


It can be a couple of hours to 12 weeks

You can never be sure

Cheers


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

jd12 said:


> How much time do NSW take to send approval ?


Mine was 3 days after the payment was cleared. I sent my paperwork on Friday, after 12pm. Payment was cleared on Monday and approval was received on Thursday the same week. 
I heard that most case would be assessed in less than 3 weeks only. Unless the complexity of your case requires more time to clarify. For example, if you are offshore and have more than 4 companies in your profile. Of course, it's just subjective to CO.


----------



## jd12 (Jul 26, 2019)

Thank You. It has been a week for me. Hopefully will get it soon. Cheers guys.


----------



## rakesh.iift (Sep 2, 2019)

What was your EoI date?


----------



## rakesh.iift (Sep 2, 2019)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> MBMS said:
> 
> 
> > Madhansathiyamoorthi said:
> ...


Hi,
What was your EOI date?


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

mutapha said:


> Is that Life Scientist general or nec


Life Scientist (General) - ANZSCO 234511


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

ashwanikr87 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I got ITA and preparing my docs to submit. And NOT claiming spouse points. But wants to clarify on my situation for Spouse ENGLISH
> 
> ...


Congratulations!
ANZSCO 234511 - Life Scientist (General)
Total 80 for 189 DOE 27/8/19
85 for 190 (NSW) DOE 27/8/19

Waiting for Invitation :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ashwanikr87 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I got ITA and preparing my docs to submit. And NOT claiming spouse points. But wants to clarify on my situation for Spouse ENGLISH
> 
> ...


Congratulations Ashwanikr


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

090426 said:


> I have completed my ACS assessment for 261313 - Software Engineer in Feb-2019. Looks like NSW preferring 261312-Developer Programmer in in financial year.
> 
> Is it worth going for ACS re-assessment with Developer Programmer (using same Statutory Declaration with additional developer role from Mar-2019 till date)? Need your input
> 
> Points breakdown: 190 DOE-08-May-2019; Age-25; Edu-15; PTE-20; Exp-15 (including NSW exp) currently living in NSW.


If you wish to go for Re-Assessment for code: Developer Programmer, this is completely your choice. 
You can modify the RnR according to Developer Programmer RnR and this too is your choice if you'd like to do so.

Good Luck


----------



## Krish24saini (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi All
I got my pre invitation on 29 August from Riverina and I submitted all the require documents of my academic and experience certificate to Riverina's migration officer with form R. 
How many days they take to send me final invitation because 10 September is last date of invitation.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Krish24saini said:


> Hi All
> I got my pre invitation on 29 August from Riverina and I submitted all the require documents of my academic and experience certificate to Riverina's migration officer with form R.
> How many days they take to send me final invitation because 10 September is last date of invitation.


Congratulations Krish for your 489 Riverina pre-invitation


----------



## Venpavan (Sep 4, 2019)

Hello all,

I am a new to this community. I find lot of information here. 
My EOI dated 4/2/19 
Skill 261313 
Points 70+5. 
Age 25
Study 20
PY 5
PTE 20.
With the change in rules for NSW I am now not eligible for NSW SS under 261313. I have got 261211 positively assessed yesterday. Now my doubt is 
1. can I update the old EOI with the new skill code so that the Doe remains predated? 
2. Would that be of any advantage?

TIA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Venpavan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a new to this community. I find lot of information here.
> My EOI dated 4/2/19
> ...


You can do that
You only get advantage in 189
Under 190 the DOE has no value

Cheers


----------



## Venpavan (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks NB for your reply.


----------



## AT61 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hello friends,

I just came across this forum. Thought I would share my news. I received the initial 190 invite from NSW on 21 August. Applied for the SS 3 days later and received the nomination confirmation yesterday (4 September).

My EOI date: 13 August 2019
Occupation: 233611: Mining Engineer (excluding Petroleum)
Points 80+5
Age 25
Study 20
PTE 20
Australian work experience 5
Overseas experience 10
Partner skill 0
Currently living and working in NSW

Best wishes to all.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

AT61 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I just came across this forum. Thought I would share my news. I received the initial 190 invite from NSW on 21 August. Applied for the SS 3 days later and received the nomination confirmation yesterday (4 September).
> 
> ...


Congrats mate, great news to you and your family :cool2::cool2:


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

zak88 said:


> Congratulations!
> ANZSCO 234511 - Life Scientist (General)
> Total 80 for 189 DOE 27/8/19
> 85 for 190 (NSW) DOE 27/8/19
> ...


One of my friend's husband submitted EOI for the same occupation recently. 
I think you have a little bit better situation with your 190. Since the cutoff point for this occupation was 85 last month.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

AT61 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I just came across this forum. Thought I would share my news. I received the initial 190 invite from NSW on 21 August. Applied for the SS 3 days later and received the nomination confirmation yesterday (4 September).
> 
> ...


Congratulations for 190 NSW invitation AT61


----------



## AT61 (Sep 5, 2019)

SG said:


> Congratulations for 190 NSW invitation AT61


Thanks, mate. I can see in your signature that you have lodged your 190 NSW visa back in January. Has your visa been granted? I'm just trying to get an estimate of the visa processing time. Cheers.


----------



## AT61 (Sep 5, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Congrats mate, great news to you and your family :cool2::cool2:


Thank you, my friend. It was a long and stressful process to get all points together. But it was worth it. Best wishes to you as well. Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

AT61 said:


> Thanks, mate. I can see in your signature that you have lodged your 190 NSW visa back in January. Has your visa been granted? I'm just trying to get an estimate of the visa processing time. Cheers.


I am waiting for my Grant now AT61


----------



## AT61 (Sep 5, 2019)

SG said:


> I am waiting for my Grant now AT61


Thanks for your reply, mate. Hope you get the good news soon. Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

AT61 said:


> Thanks for your reply, mate. Hope you get the good news soon. Cheers


Thanks buddy


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

AT61 said:


> Thanks, mate. I can see in your signature that you have lodged your 190 NSW visa back in January. Has your visa been granted? I'm just trying to get an estimate of the visa processing time. Cheers.


Congratulations for your invitation. According to DHA website, current processing time for 190 is 9-13 months.

Best of luck!


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

AT61 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I just came across this forum. Thought I would share my news. I received the initial 190 invite from NSW on 21 August. Applied for the SS 3 days later and received the nomination confirmation yesterday (4 September).
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> One of my friend's husband submitted EOI for the same occupation recently.
> I think you have a little bit better situation with your 190. Since the cutoff point for this occupation was 85 last month.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

AT61 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best!!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## AT61 (Sep 5, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Congratulations for your invitation. According to DHA website, current processing time for 190 is 9-13 months.
> 
> Best of luck!


Thanks for the information. Cheers.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi Guys I'm new here
I'm on WHV until March 2020 and just have my 190 EOI in for NSW so hopefully I'll get it in time

I'll fill you in on my details, my occupation had limited availability ANZSCO 251211 and my points are 75+5
30 for age, 20 for English PTE, 5 for partner skills, 5 for experience, 15 for Bachelors degree

My housemate got invited with 75+5 points for NSW on last round but her career was medium availability

If anybody has any knowledge of someone with an EOI of 75+5 and a limited availability occupation I'd love to hear about it  likewise I'll fill in any updates on mine


----------



## mpp2019 (Jul 26, 2019)

*mpp2019*



BondiRad said:


> Hi Guys I'm new here
> I'm on WHV until March 2020 and just have my 190 EOI in for NSW so hopefully I'll get it in time
> 
> I'll fill you in on my details, my occupation had limited availability ANZSCO 251211 and my points are 75+5
> ...


I haven't seen any pre-invites for limited availability unless they are living in NSW.

Btw, what is your friend's skillset code?


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

mpp2019 said:


> BondiRad said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys I'm new here
> ...


She's a social worker, we both live in Sydney but there's no additional criteria for either of us


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

BondiRad said:


> Hi Guys I'm new here
> 
> I'm on WHV until March 2020 and just have my 190 EOI in for NSW so hopefully I'll get it in time
> 
> ...


I am on 75+5 with limited availability occupation 
+1 year experience in NSW
Living in NSW for 5 years now.

Still waiting for an invite. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi All,
can someone give me the list of documents required for applying NSW 190. I have received an invitation from NSW to apply for 190


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Hi All,
> can someone give me the list of documents required for applying NSW 190. I have received an invitation from NSW to apply for 190


Hi Madhansathiyamoorthi,

Congratulations for your 190 NSW pre-invite 

Documents to be uploaded after receiving 190 NSW pre-invite:

1. All the documents that you had submitted to ACS for skills assessment, you will have to upload all of that. This includes the following:

a. Your employment
b. Passport – Bio-data page of your passport
c. Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts

2. ACS skills assessment report.

3. PTE Score Card

4. CV / Resume

Basically you will have to provide the Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your EOI application.

All Color Scan documents.

Name each document appropriately – for example: Passport_FirstName_LastName.pdf

If you have claimed spouse points, follow above points. 


As you have received your 190 NSW Pre-Invite, you can proceed in this following way:

1. Click on the link given in the email (Email that you have received for your 190 NSW pre-invite).

2. Fill up the details.

3. Upload all your documents.

4. Proceed by clicking next to the payment page and pay $300 AUD.

5. Submit your application.

Wait patiently till you receive your 190 NSW Invitation to Apply (ITA).


Have a look at this : https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited

Wait patiently till you receive your 190 NSW Invitation to Apply (ITA).

Good Luck Madhansathiyamoorthi


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi,

Thanks. I received an ITA and am looking for the documents required for applying.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks. I received an ITA and am looking for the documents required for applying.


You can avoid confusion if you write that you have received the final invite from nsw and looking for list of documents to upload in DHA 

Cheers


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

Sorry I was not familiar with terms. Now that I have received ITA and someone help me with list of documents for DHA.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> BondiRad said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys I'm new here
> ...


How long have you been waiting for ?
Looks like we're in a similar situation


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

does anyone know which number should i try if i need to enquire about my EOI status for far south coast? PLEASE REPLY.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

manu24 said:


> does anyone know which number should i try if i need to enquire about my EOI status for far south coast? PLEASE REPLY.


Have a look at this : https://www.rdafsc.com.au/srs-489/
and
https://www.rdafsc.com.au/contact/

General Enquiries Contact
Phone
(02) 4422 9011

Please note the Migration Office closes at 3:30pm

Email
[email protected]


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

BondiRad said:


> How long have you been waiting for ?
> Looks like we're in a similar situation


My EOI is July-19 as I received 5 points in July for 75.
My occupation was added in 190 recently when they updated the occupation list for 190 FOR NSW only so not for long. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi guys I guessed 190 is a total of luck but considering NSW is the state sent the most invitations, imo somebody may have assessed the information thoroughly? 
So my question is in the same occupation code, would they invite the highest point guy or someone with something special in the profile but lower point would be considered? 
I think they have the hierarchy of criteria they choose but couldn't find it on their website.
Hope someone can enlighten me


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Hi guys I guessed 190 is a total of luck but considering NSW is the state sent the most invitations, imo somebody may have assessed the information thoroughly?
> So my question is in the same occupation code, would they invite the highest point guy or someone with something special in the profile but lower point would be considered?
> I think they have the hierarchy of criteria they choose but couldn't find it on their website.
> Hope someone can enlighten me


Hi Thuong Nguyen,

Have a look at this : NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List : https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list

_Some occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Occupation List (NSW 190 List) are now subject to an additional requirement for nomination by NSW.

The additional requirement for these occupations is to be living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in the nominated occupation.

These occupations are indicated on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List._

The above italics is in *bold *in the second link that is provided above. Please go through that.

You may also view the Frequently asked questions : https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ated-migration-190/frequently-asked-questions


----------



## cuongvh3 (Oct 26, 2018)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Hi guys I guessed 190 is a total of luck but considering NSW is the state sent the most invitations, imo somebody may have assessed the information thoroughly?
> So my question is in the same occupation code, would they invite the highest point guy or someone with something special in the profile but lower point would be considered?
> I think they have the hierarchy of criteria they choose but couldn't find it on their website.
> Hope someone can enlighten me


Hi Thuong,

Have a look at this.

Selection process
The selection process is competitive. NSW generally selects the highest ranking candidates who meet the NSW nomination criteria in each occupation

This can include:

+ Occupation on NSW Priority Skilled Occupation List
+ To be living in NSW, and have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in your nominated occupation (if applicable)
+ Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
+ English language ability
+ Skilled employment


https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi Thuong Nguyen,
> 
> Have a look at this : NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List : https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list
> 
> ...


Hi mate thanks for your reply. But these don't answer my question yet. My job code has no additional requirement what soever. Hence I'm querying for somebody who may understand how NSW choose whom to send the invites which for me is quite tough question to answer.


----------



## cuongvh3 (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Can you share the email NSW used to send pre-invite? I would like to add it into my inbox's Contacts so that pre-invite email (if any) won't go to my Trash / Junk folder.

Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Hi mate thanks for your reply. But these don't answer my question yet. My job code has no additional requirement what soever. Hence I'm querying for somebody who may understand how NSW choose whom to send the invites which for me is quite tough question to answer.


How the states choose which applicant to send a pre invite is totally opaque
No matter what the states may claim, they invite randomly without any apparent rhyme or reason

Cheers


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

cuongvh3 said:


> Hi Thuong,
> 
> Have a look at this.
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps mate this should be clear. They prioritize people who have at least 12 months working in the NSW as they stated:
_The top ranking candidates that are living in NSW and have at least 12 months skilled employment in NSW will be selected.
_
and then: _points total, English language ability and skilled employment_.
And they just not prove 5p for professional year for auditor etc....
:amen::amen::amen:


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> cuongvh3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Thuong,
> ...


They only prioritise you living in NSW if it's applicable for your occupation is what I gathered from their statement
So if your occupation doesn't have a special condition it doesn't matter where you live ?


----------



## santhosh1486 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hello All,
I am new here and i have submitted my EOI for 489 27th July 2019 with 70 points and updated again with 80 points on 14th August 2019 for the job code 253313 but i didnt apply for particular region or state. Is that OK? Will i get any approval befor 16th Nov 19? 
Thanks in advance.


ANZSCO - 233513 (Production and Plant Engineer)
Score - 70 (Age 30, PTE 10 points, Experience 15, Education 15)
State nomination - Regional - 10
Total - 80


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi,
in the NSW 190 bridging visa, can I work in any other state?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Hi,
> in the NSW 190 bridging visa, can I work in any other state?


As long as you are on Bridging visa, you can work anywhere in Australia 
But make sure that the Bridging visa has legally kicked in and you have working rights

But the moment you get the grant, you are supposed to live and work only in nsw for the next 2 years

Cheers


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

AT61 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did u lodge the visa application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanexpat (Sep 4, 2019)

hi
I am graduate in Civil Engg and have one and half years experience. I want to know whether I can get invitation or not in Civil Engineering Technician 312212 at my own 70 points.
thanks


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

AT61 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I just came across this forum. Thought I would share my news. I received the initial 190 invite from NSW on 21 August. Applied for the SS 3 days later and received the nomination confirmation yesterday (4 September).
> 
> ...


Congrats !! Even though you've 5 more points than me you give me hope because my occupation is also limited availability


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

karanexpat said:


> hi
> I am graduate in Civil Engg and have one and half years experience. I want to know whether I can get invitation or not in Civil Engineering Technician 312212 at my own 70 points.
> thanks


Unfortunately there is no way to predict invitations as far as visa 190 is concerned. For visa 189 you can check on the DHA website for information on latest round of invitations and the cutoff points.


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi guys,
Finally I have received my nomination from NSW ON 06th September, 2019 and will be applying for the visa soon. Can someone please let me know if we should go for our medical and Police clearance while we are gathering other documents or should I wait till they ask me to do it later on?
Thanks all.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Navi Sidhu said:


> Hi guys,
> Finally I have received my nomination from NSW ON 06th September, 2019 and will be applying for the visa soon. Can someone please let me know if we should go for our medical and Police clearance while we are gathering other documents or should I wait till they ask me to do it later on?
> Thanks all.


You have got the pre invite or the final invite from nsw ?
If you have the final invite , then get your medicals and pcc done before you submit your application in DHA
That’s what most members do including me

Cheers


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Navi Sidhu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Thanks for your reply NB. I got my final invite. I will get my medical and PCC done before submitting then as advised.
Thanks again.


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Navi Sidhu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Hi NB
I have another question if you can help please, I am aware that it can take upto 13 months to get the grant once you have applied but what is the usual trend or minimum time frame one can get a grant, could it be as low as 6 months as one of my friends got it within 6 months but that was back in 2017.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Navi Sidhu said:


> Hi NB
> I have another question if you can help please, I am aware that it can take upto 13 months to get the grant once you have applied but what is the usual trend or minimum time frame one can get a grant, could it be as low as 6 months as one of my friends got it within 6 months but that was back in 2017.
> Thanks in advance.


The time taken for processing depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 

I got my grant in less then a month when the average wait time was 6-8 months

Each case is unique and cannot its timelines cannot be juxtaposed on another 

Cheers


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

*Is it correct?*

I have a spouse and I am not claiming a point from her. Is it correct what I am doing while filling EOI?









https://ibb.co/sJVrvhN


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Navi Sidhu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

frankboy said:


> I have a spouse and I am not claiming a point from her. Is it correct what I am doing while filling EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s what I did too!


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

frankboy said:


> I have a spouse and I am not claiming a point from her. Is it correct what I am doing while filling EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guessed you must choose NSW as the state of nomination? Plz correct me if I am wrong


----------



## AT61 (Sep 5, 2019)

tnk009 said:


> Did u lodge the visa application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet. Just arranging my documents (police check, etc.) and will lodge my visa application soon.


----------



## AT61 (Sep 5, 2019)

BondiRad said:


> Congrats !! Even though you've 5 more points than me you give me hope because my occupation is also limited availability


Thanks mate. Stay positive and hope you get the invite soon. Cheers.


----------



## AT61 (Sep 5, 2019)

NB said:


> You have got the pre invite or the final invite from nsw ?
> If you have the final invite , then get your medicals and pcc done before you submit your application in DHA
> That’s what most members do including me
> 
> Cheers


Hi mate. Thanks for the info. I'm also arranging my documents to lodge my visa application. I've got the pcc but how do I get the medicals done without the HAP ID. The HAP ID needs to be issued by the DHA once the application is lodged.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AT61 said:


> Hi mate. Thanks for the info. I'm also arranging my documents to lodge my visa application. I've got the pcc but how do I get the medicals done without the HAP ID. The HAP ID needs to be issued by the DHA once the application is lodged.


Unfortunately from 1 July 2018 - 190 was removed from the list that allowed applicants to do their health check before they lodge their visa via My Health Declarations.

However some applicants (on this forum) have had success selecting 189 through My Health Declarations and doing it all the same, then informing DHA once they lodge that they have already done their medicals and their HAP ID etc. (since the tests for the health requirement themselves are identical between 189 / 190). 

Do update us if you decide to do that too


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Hi mate thanks for your reply. But these don't answer my question yet. My job code has no additional requirement what soever. Hence I'm querying for somebody who may understand how NSW choose whom to send the invites which for me is quite tough question to answer.


I think at this stage, NSW tends to send the invitation to NSW residents with NSW local experience. 
Secondly, it's not an official confirmation but I heard it from an ex case officer that your chance is slightly less than others if you don't have a current job offer or working contract in NSW - especially when you are onshore and currently working in another state.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

NB said:


> The time taken for processing depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted
> 
> I got my grant in less then a month when the average wait time was 6-8 months
> 
> ...


I heard about the same story. One of my friends received his direct grant in just 2 months after he submitted the paperwork to DoHA, much faster than his workmate, who applied almost on the same week, just 2-3 days after himself.


----------



## AT61 (Sep 5, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Unfortunately from 1 July 2018 - 190 was removed from the list that allowed applicants to do their health check before they lodge their visa via My Health Declarations.
> 
> However some applicants (on this forum) have had success selecting 189 through My Health Declarations and doing it all the same, then informing DHA once they lodge that they have already done their medicals and their HAP ID etc. (since the tests for the health requirement themselves are identical between 189 / 190).
> 
> Do update us if you decide to do that too


Thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> I think at this stage, NSW tends to send the invitation to NSW residents with NSW local experience.
> Secondly, it's not an official confirmation but I heard it from an ex case officer that your chance is slightly less than others if you don't have a current job offer or working contract in NSW - especially when you are onshore and currently working in another state.


Hey my friend. how are you and thank you for the info! As mentioned above, you may have more chance and will be considered as a priority if you are living and working in NSW for 190 visa. My question is though, how do you reflect this in your EOI? I dont seem to find particular session where you can specify that you are currently working in NSW. And i guess for the part of living in NSW, you can need to fill our your current NSW home address and that's it?


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

captainrock said:


> vyrarchz said:
> 
> 
> > I think at this stage, NSW tends to send the invitation to NSW residents with NSW local experience.
> ...


I agree I'd like some clarification here, from what I've read living in NSW in only applicable to occupations with special conditions


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

captainrock said:


> Hey my friend. how are you and thank you for the info! As mentioned above, you may have more chance and will be considered as a priority if you are living and working in NSW for 190 visa. My question is though, how do you reflect this in your EOI? I dont seem to find particular session where you can specify that you are currently working in NSW. And i guess for the part of living in NSW, you can need to fill our your current NSW home address and that's it?


That’s correct
Also when you are claiming points for Australian experience 
These 2 indicators are sufficient to nsw to issue you a pre invite 
Anyways, if you have applied for SS in the EOI, without nsw experience, they have nothing to lose as they will simply not send you the final invite

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

https://www.iscah.com/results-nsw-190-invitations-2019/

NSW INVITATIONS TILL AUG 2019

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> https://www.iscah.com/results-nsw-190-invitations-2019/
> 
> NSW INVITATIONS TILL AUG 2019
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Wow this is a great source of information

Do we think total points includes the 5 for state sponsored yes?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> https://www.iscah.com/results-nsw-190-invitations-2019/
> 
> NSW INVITATIONS TILL AUG 2019
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


This shatters so many myths
1. That nsw invites mostly those with superior English 
They have invited competent and proficient also 
About 25% each would be competent and proficient and 50% superior 

2. They invite systematically without any pick or choose as per seniority 
In the last page they have invited agricultural scientist with just 60 points and competent English. Means that there should have been no one left to sponsor in this Anzsco code as this is practically the lowest you can go

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BondiRad said:


> Wow this is a great source of information
> 
> Do we think total points includes the 5 for state sponsored yes?


This is the total points of the applicants so would obviously include the 5 points for SS

Cheers


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

NB said:


> BondiRad said:
> 
> 
> > Wow this is a great source of information
> ...


Ok sorry Mr. Obviously 😂


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

NB said:


> naman1282 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.iscah.com/results-nsw-190-invitations-2019/
> ...


77% of invites had Superior though when you don't count the agricultural science page which contains most of the competent scores! But yea priority is definitely placed on the occupation rather than the points or English skill


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

NB said:


> This shatters so many myths
> 1. That nsw invites mostly those with superior English
> They have invited competent and proficient also
> About 25% each would be competent and proficient and 50% superior
> ...


Hi NB, 
the list of the agricultural scientist is the List of EOI submitted. (not invited by NSW). On top of the page it is mentioned. It says"As at 07 August 2019 - Subclass 190 EOIs in 'Submitted' Status with Preferred Location of 'NSW' or 'ANY'


----------



## NEDIII (Aug 1, 2019)

I think each occupation is written twice on the list. For example according to DHA website NSW only issued 26 invites. According to this list 52 invitations were issued in July 2019 which is the exact duplicate of DHA numbers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyali said:


> Hi NB,
> the list of the agricultural scientist is the List of EOI submitted. (not invited by NSW). On top of the page it is mentioned. It says"As at 07 August 2019 - Subclass 190 EOIs in 'Submitted' Status with Preferred Location of 'NSW' or 'ANY'


You are correct
I missed that
But that doesn’t change the point I was trying to make
They have invited Solicitor at 65 points also with competent English 

Cheers


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

vyrarchz said:


> I heard about the same story. One of my friends received his direct grant in just 2 months after he submitted the paperwork to DoHA, much faster than his workmate, who applied almost on the same week, just 2-3 days after himself.


According to your signature, you have 85+5 (90 points total). But when I checked the NSW invite published by Iscah, the maximum point invited for Project Admin (511112) is 80 points. I remember you advised you received full invite on the 26/07/2019. There are 2 full invites received for project Admin on 26/07/2019 and they have 80 points in total. So I guess something is not right here.


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> According to your signature, you have 85+5 (90 points total). But when I checked the NSW invite published by Iscah, the maximum point invited for Project Admin (511112) is 80 points. I remember you advised you received full invite on the 26/07/2019. There are 2 full invites received for project Admin on 26/07/2019 and they have 80 points in total. So I guess something is not right here.


his signature is clear : he was nominated 08AUG, doc covers up to 07AUG only.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

berriberri said:


> his signature is clear : he was nominated 08AUG, doc covers up to 07AUG only.


Oh my bad. I missed that part. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

So based on that doc did they invite people from high point to low point guys? Seems like the DOE is not listed.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> So based on that doc did they invite people from high point to low point guys? Seems like the DOE is not listed.


I guess the DOE does not hold any significance to state invites??? Correct me if I'm wrong.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Thuong Nguyen said:
> 
> 
> > So based on that doc did they invite people from high point to low point guys? Seems like the DOE is not listed.
> ...


DOE is irrelevant for NSW anyway, not sure about other states


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Check this out:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2019

Useful/useless information??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> I guess the DOE does not hold any significance to state invites??? Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


States are free to invite any applicant they want irrespective of his points, Anzsco code and date of effect
They have a full free hand to invite anyone they want and ignore anyone they don’t want to 

Cheers


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

NB said:


> States are free to invite any applicant they want irrespective of his points, Anzsco code and date of effect
> They have a full free hand to invite anyone they want and ignore anyone they don’t want to
> 
> Cheers


yes states aren't tied to any rules, you can see some pro rata in the doc being invited at 65+5 (ICT Business Analyst) invited 30July19 with proficient english. I'm sure there is at least 2000 personne with better score (>75) and english than this lucky gal/lad.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

NB said:


> ajnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the DOE does not hold any significance to state invites??? Correct me if I'm wrong.
> ...


They clearly state their rules for inviting in this order of importance
1: Occupation that they want
2. DIBP points
3. English language
4.Years of experience

NSW living also for those applicable occupations


----------



## Lappies001 (Sep 10, 2019)

applied for NSW 190 
Occupation Chemist 234211
Points 75+5
Superior English
work experience just under 8 year - 10points, will get to the 15 point at the end of the year

Holding thumbs for an invite

Any other chemists also waiting for invites?


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

berriberri said:


> his signature is clear : he was nominated 08AUG, doc covers up to 07AUG only.


Yeah, yesterday I was so surprised when my invitation was missing. But when I checked it again, the list only covered invitation to apply for visa with DoHa, after the pre-invite had been approved. 
Cheers.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Can someone do analysis on the dates just to see and confirm the pattern? Or is it still last Fridays? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> Can someone do analysis on the dates just to see and confirm the pattern? Or is it still last Fridays?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


You can observe from this list:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#
choose 190 visa
and also on immitracker:
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190
Cheers!


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

My 190, hopefully, would get invited this month

Occupation: 263111 
Positive Skill Assessment: 19/8/2018

Point break down:80+5
- Age: 30 
- Education: 15
- Study in Australia: 5
- PTE: 20
- Experience: 5
- PY: 5
EOI submitted for NSW: 22/08/2019
NSW Previnvite: 
Logde Documents for ITA:
ITA Approval:
PR Grant:


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

nohtyp said:


> My 190, hopefully, would get invited this month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What makes you so sure?
My points are very similar to you (80+5) with 1.5 years NSW work experience in 261313 and currently living in NSW.


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

perception30 said:


> What makes you so sure?
> My points are very similar to you (80+5) with 1.5 years NSW work experience in 261313 and currently living in NSW.


My friend just got his ita from NSW this morning, I didn't want to go for 190 before cause I want to move to Vic. But now, at this time, it seems I don't have many choices. 

80+5 for IT will definitely be fine, don't worry too much brother.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nohtyp said:


> My friend just got his ita from NSW this morning, I didn't want to go for 190 before cause I want to move to Vic. But now, at this time, it seems I don't have many choices.
> 
> 80+5 for IT will definitely be fine, don't worry too much brother.
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


Congratulations to your friend for 190 NSW ITA


----------



## NEDIII (Aug 1, 2019)

nohtyp said:


> My friend just got his ita from NSW this morning, I didn't want to go for 190 before cause I want to move to Vic. But now, at this time, it seems I don't have many choices.
> 
> 80+5 for IT will definitely be fine, don't worry too much brother.
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


Do you mean the pre-invite or DHA invitation?


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

NEDIII said:


> Do you mean the pre-invite or DHA invitation?


State invite to apply for 190, his pre-invite got approved this morning.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

SG said:


> Congratulations to your friend for 190 NSW ITA


Haha, thanks. 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

Lappies001 said:


> applied for NSW 190
> Occupation Chemist 234211
> Points 75+5
> Superior English
> ...


Same points as you except for radiographer (limited too) fingers crossed


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

nohtyp said:


> My 190, hopefully, would get invited this month
> 
> Occupation: 263111
> Positive Skill Assessment: 19/8/2018
> ...


Good luck. I am also on same occupation & my eoi date was 7/08/2019. I also expected the 190 invitation last month (Aug 21). I am still waiting. No one can predict. You only can hope. It's all luck.


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

frankboy said:


> Good luck. I am also on same occupation & my eoi date was 7/08/2019. I also expected the 190 invitation last month (Aug 21). I am still waiting. No one can predict. You only can hope. It's all luck.


Did you get your pre-invite last month?

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

nohtyp said:


> Did you get your pre-invite last month?
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


No. I am still waiting for pre-invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> Also when you are claiming points for Australian experience
> These 2 indicators are sufficient to nsw to issue you a pre invite
> Anyways, if you have applied for SS in the EOI, without nsw experience, they have nothing to lose as they will simply not send you the final invite
> ...


Hey NB

thank you for clarification. Looks like I just need to wait patiently. Hope all the helpful members here get what they want at the end


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi NB,

I received an email on the 11th September from SkillSelect that my EOI has been updated and that I have a message in my Skillselect mailbox, but I don't see a message in the correspondence folder. 
Is it normal that SkillSelect sends this type of email?

I have another question. I have 1 and half-year NSW work experience, however, my one year experience was used up by vetassess for skill assessment purpose leaving me only half year NSW work experience. My EOI does not show I have NSW work experience as the experience for point test purpose is less than 1 year.
Although my occupation doesn't have NSW work experience condition, I guess if they only invite EOIs with NSW experience I will not be invited until I have 1-year experience.

I am sorry for the long post. 
Good luck to everyone waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## trulyanonymous (Aug 14, 2019)

*My chances*

Hi all.

I have lodged my 190 EOI roughly at the start of August this year. 
Occupation: Analyst Programmer
Points: 75 + 5
Work experience: 1 year onshore in my occupation
PTE: all 90 

In your opinion, what would my chances of an invite be in this financial year?


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

trulyanonymous said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have lodged my 190 EOI roughly at the start of August this year.
> Occupation: Analyst Programmer
> ...


This should help you.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=14935528

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019

My ACS assessment for 261311 expired in Aug'19.


----------



## trulyanonymous (Aug 14, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> This should help you.
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=14935528
> 
> ...


Thanks, that was informative. Though it did give me a heart attack as well.

Is it then a good idea for me to do a reassessment? Because ACS assessments take ages and I only have until August until my visa expires (I'm single so no dependency visa to extend anything).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

trulyanonymous said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have lodged my 190 EOI roughly at the start of August this year.
> Occupation: Analyst Programmer
> ...


Half of the posts on this thread are asking if they would be invited 

What the members don’t understand or rather don’t want to understand is that no one in the world can predict a SS
The states don’t follow any rule when issuing sponsorship 
They can invite someone with 60points who lodged his EOI yesterday and ignore someone who has lodged a year back with 100 points
They do this at all times no matter what they may write on their website 

The applicants are totally at the mercy of the whims of the official who take this decision
The sooner the members accept this reality it is better for them 

Cheers


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

trulyanonymous said:


> Thanks, that was informative. Though it did give me a heart attack as well.
> 
> Is it then a good idea for me to do a reassessment? Because ACS assessments take ages and I only have until August until my visa expires (I'm single so no dependency visa to extend anything).


If you are single then you would get 10 extra points in Nov once point changes come in to effect and you stand a better chance.. My personal suggestion would be wait for a month or 2 before thinking about reassessment. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019

My ACS assessment for 261311 expired in Aug'19.


----------



## pbaus2020 (Aug 7, 2019)

*Suggestion for state nomination*

Hi All,

I am a new member. I have lodged different EOIs for Vic and NSW with 80 points for 261313(software enginerr) in August 2019.

Can any one please advise what other other states who accept 261313 for nomination, so that I can plan to submit EOIs to have a better chance. I don' have Australian Study or Australian work experience.

I dint find any consolidated information about this, hence any response will be highly appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pbaus2020 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a new member. I have lodged different EOIs for Vic and NSW with 80 points for 261313(software enginerr) in August 2019.
> 
> ...


Submit it for each of the states separately , in which you are actually willing to live and work , if sponsored 
Forget whether it’s in the list not 

For example, You have anyways submitted for NSW, although you are not eligible as the rules for your Anzsco code require that you should have live and worked in nsw for a least 1 year

What do you have to lose 

Cheers


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

NB said:


> Submit it for each of the states separately , in which you are actually willing to live and work , if sponsored
> Forget whether it’s in the list not
> 
> For example, You have anyways submitted for NSW, although you are not eligible as the rules for your Anzsco code require that you should have live and worked in nsw for a least 1 year
> ...


yes just pollute the system as much as you can! already third is fake and another is duplicate, an extra one wouldnt change anything.

It's time for Immi to damn change the system and require one EOI per/person + a fee of $50 at least to submit it


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Next invitation round for NSW is just around the corner. Try to do as much as you can to boost your points and cross your fingers. 
All the best to anyone who is awaiting a pre-invite.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

trulyanonymous said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have lodged my 190 EOI roughly at the start of August this year.
> Occupation: Analyst Programmer
> ...


I have 80+5 for 261311 (which is Analyst Programmer) submitted at the beginning of July and still waiting. I'll update if I get an invite.


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

veshi said:


> I have 80+5 for 261311 (which is Analyst Programmer) submitted at the beginning of July and still waiting. I'll update if I get an invite.


How much NSW working experience you have?

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

nohtyp said:


> How much NSW working experience you have?
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


2 years of work experience in NSW.


----------



## trulyanonymous (Aug 14, 2019)

*My chances*



vyrarchz said:


> Next invitation round for NSW is just around the corner. Try to do as much as you can to boost your points and cross your fingers.
> All the best to anyone who is awaiting a pre-invite.


Apologies if this is ignorant, but where can I find out when the next invitation round for NSW is? Can't seem to find it anywhere. I thought that they only invite sporadically on a whim and not on a set period every x weeks.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

veshi said:


> trulyanonymous said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.
> ...


I'm surprised you haven't been invited


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

trulyanonymous said:


> Apologies if this is ignorant, but where can I find out when the next invitation round for NSW is? Can't seem to find it anywhere. I thought that they only invite sporadically on a whim and not on a set period every x weeks.


You are absolutely correct
There are no rounds in state invites 
The states invite sporadically 
However, NSW has been seen to send invites on Fridays more then on any other day

Cheers


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

trulyanonymous said:


> Apologies if this is ignorant, but where can I find out when the next invitation round for NSW is? Can't seem to find it anywhere. I thought that they only invite sporadically on a whim and not on a set period every x weeks.


Normally we've seen one invitation round per month. According to the trend, preinvite were issued on 26th July and 21st Aug. Hope to see another round this month. That's all what I meant.


----------



## trulyanonymous (Aug 14, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> Normally we've seen one invitation round per month. According to the trend, preinvite were issued on 26th July and 21st Aug. Hope to see another round this month. That's all what I meant.


Ah right. No worries. I had a feeling that was the case, I was secretly hoping I had missed some information about upcoming NSW invite rounds 

Regardless.. if I don't get an invite by November, hoping that 10 points from being single will help. Fingers crossed.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Hi folks,

Is there a way to change the status of one’s EOI from offshore to onshore (if you do actually go onshore on a visa other than 190) ?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Is there a way to change the status of one’s EOI from offshore to onshore (if you do actually go onshore on a visa other than 190) ?
> 
> Thanks!


Certainly 
But you have to make sure that you are going in the same or very similar Anzsco code as your EOI to avoid complications

Just change your current address in the EOI to Australia once you are actually there


Cheers


----------



## Jyosh (Sep 4, 2019)

NB said:


> Certainly
> But you have to make sure that you are going in the same or very similar Anzsco code as your EOI to avoid complications
> 
> Just change your current address in the EOI to Australia once you are actually there
> ...


could you help where is the option to change on/offshore? 
I was taking a look at my eoi, didnt find anywhere I specified address of Australia.
Not sure am missing anything.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

Jyosh said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly
> ...


In the section on other passports it asks for your usual country of residence so change that to Australia and put your Australian postcode


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jyosh said:


> could you help where is the option to change on/offshore?
> I was taking a look at my eoi, didnt find anywhere I specified address of Australia.
> Not sure am missing anything.


If I remember correctly, there is a column for entering your current address 
Is it not so ?
Does the system not ask you to enter your address anywhere ?

Cheers


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

NB said:


> Jyosh said:
> 
> 
> > could you help where is the option to change on/offshore?
> ...


It does !


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi All,
while submitting my ITA application, there was a question about health assessment.
I gave "I have done health assessment in last 12 months and gave a future date" and I have a medical appointment for that date.
after submitting ITA, immi site told that no medicals required and it gave a HAP ID details of my previous medicals which I did exactly 1 year ago. 
Please note: that I did medicals even before getting an invite and by the time I got initvited it was exactly 12 months from my medicals.

1. Can someone suggest me if I have to do medicals again?
2. Is there a way to update the 190 visa application "to change the answer about my medical assessment"


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Hi All,
> while submitting my ITA application, there was a question about health assessment.
> I gave "I have done health assessment in last 12 months and gave a future date" and I have a medical appointment for that date.
> after submitting ITA, immi site told that no medicals required and it gave a HAP ID details of my previous medicals which I did exactly 1 year ago.
> ...


1. It depends on the CO
Technically the hap I’d was valid on the date of the invite, so the CO may accept it
Else he will generate a new hap id for all the applicants and ask for the tests to be done again

2. You will only further complicate your application if you try doing this.
As it is you have already complicated your case by replying to the question as you did


Cheers


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Hi All,
> while submitting my ITA application, there was a question about health assessment.
> I gave "I have done health assessment in last 12 months and gave a future date" and I have a medical appointment for that date.
> after submitting ITA, immi site told that no medicals required and it gave a HAP ID details of my previous medicals which I did exactly 1 year ago.
> ...


Did you do your blood test, urine test and other physical assessment? If you have done these, you may not need to redo your health assessment. Otherwise, I suggest you should book for another healh check.


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

*Ita*

Did anyone got ITA recently?


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Anyone got pre invite from NSW in Sept 2019. Just want to check if any invitation round happened.


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

Piyali said:


> Anyone got pre invite from NSW in Sept 2019. Just want to check if any invitation round happened.


No round till now for this month. Probably, this week.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Hopefully a new round will come this Friday or next Friday the latest.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

vyrarchz said:


> Hopefully a new round will come this Friday or next Friday the latest.


Hopefully it's next week.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

NB said:


> SydneyLover said:
> 
> 
> > I've done PCC's for IND and AUS last year in Feb-2018.
> ...


Hey NB,
Can you please suggest I worked outside India for 2 years for which I have submitted my PCC for that country, taken at very last date of leaving the country. Can DIBP ask for PCC to be repeated again as after that I have not entered that country again.
I had submitted visa application 8 months back and PCC is more than 1 year old now.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Anyone knows if there is a round this week or next week?


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Anyone knows if there is a round this week or next week?


Noone can say when the state starts to issue invi. 
Just hope for the best.


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi guys. Currently I am living in Queensland. So I was wondering if I change my current address in my EOI to a NSW address, does it help anything? Given that my occupation does not require living and working in NSW conditions.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Desperation will make some people loose visa fee and receive a Ban. It's better to be transparent. Patience is key. Just saying...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> Hey NB,
> Can you please suggest I worked outside India for 2 years for which I have submitted my PCC for that country, taken at very last date of leaving the country. Can DIBP ask for PCC to be repeated again as after that I have not entered that country again.
> I had submitted visa application 8 months back and PCC is more than 1 year old now.


It is totally the prerogative of the CO
But the chances are low of asking for a fresh PCC

Cheers


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

nohtyp said:


> Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


Ya man
Fridays have unnecessarily become stressful

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NEDIII (Aug 1, 2019)

Someone just confirmed on immitracker that they got NSW invitaiton.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

NEDIII said:


> Someone just confirmed on immitracker that they got NSW invitaiton.


So the invitation round started today?


----------



## NEDIII (Aug 1, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> So the invitation round started today?


The invitation is received on 19th around half an hour ago. Not sure if it's a rounds but this guy's got it.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NEDIII said:


> Someone just confirmed on immitracker that they got NSW invitaiton.


Wow

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Saw another guy with 80+5 for architectural draftperson got an invite today o-o


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Anybody knows how long the roll out lasts (after they start giving pre invites)? A week?


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Relieved to hear that Architectural draftsperson has started after a long time. Fingers crossed as I am at 70+5 now. Spouse has cleared PTE with superior score that Monday. Ready to apply for his skill assessment for Electronics Engineer. Was planning to do regular assessment from EA. But seeing the trend, would it be better to go for the quick assessment so that there might be chance for an invite before Nov 19 with the 80 points I would be having by then???
DOE 31-07-2019.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

*Nsw pre-invite*

Just received NSW Pre-Invite. Project/Program Administrator (511112) 70+5


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> Just received NSW Pre-Invite. Project/Program Administrator (511112) 70+5


Congrats! Guess the rest of us has to wait for next month, lol

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Congrats to all who got the pre-invite today. Can you guys please share more info about your eoi as :
- currently living and working in nsw or in different states or offshore?
- married with skilled spouse or unskill spouse or single?


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> Just received NSW Pre-Invite. Project/Program Administrator (511112) 70+5


Hi are you on shore (nsw) or offshore?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> Just received NSW Pre-Invite. Project/Program Administrator (511112) 70+5


Congratulations...all the very best!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Hi are you on shore (nsw) or offshore?


I am Onshore. I have updated my signature


----------



## nishant.trisal (May 7, 2018)

shabaranks said:


> Just received NSW Pre-Invite. Project/Program Administrator (511112) 70+5


 Congrats! What was ur date of effect for the EOI?


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

My friend received invitation for 261113, 85+5. NSW resident.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

shabaranks said:


> Just received NSW Pre-Invite. Project/Program Administrator (511112) 70+5


congratulation!


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

nishant.trisal said:


> Congrats! What was ur date of effect for the EOI?


It's in my signature


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nohtyp said:


> Congrats! Guess the rest of us has to wait for next month, lol
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


I do not understand how this concept of invitation round is being repeated again and again on this thread
There is no rounds concept at all as far as state sponsorship is concerned
The states can send invites as and when they want any day of the week or date and as many times as they want
It’s not like 189 where there is only one round per month

The sooner the members realise it, the better it is for them 

Cheers


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> I am Onshore. I have updated my signature


Congratulations to everyone who got pre-invite today!


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

NB said:


> I do not understand how this concept of invitation round is being repeated again and again on this thread
> 
> There is no rounds concept at all as far as state sponsorship is concerned
> 
> ...


Hi NB, 

Sorry if my post has caused any confusions for any members, I was just saying as based on what we have this fy so far, one in July, one in Aug, and another one for today, so presumably it will be next Mon, but who knows, we might got lucky.


Thank you,

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

frankboy said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got pre-invite today!


have you got one yet?


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> have you got one yet?


no. I haven't got pre-invite.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

frankboy said:


> no. I haven't got pre-invite.


me neither, not sure what to do now  
an architectural draftperson guy got invited for 80+5 and offshore
So state sponsorship for 190 is a total of luck layball:


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Is there any accountant who got pre invite today??


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

Piyali said:


> Is there any accountant who got pre invite today??


Saw one 90+5 with 3 years working experience got invited today, data from an agent.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nohtyp said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Sorry if my post has caused any confusions for any members, I was just saying as based on what we have this fy so far, one in July, one in Aug, and another one for today, so presumably it will be next Mon, but who knows, we might got lucky.
> 
> ...


The states are also not issuing invites at full speed
They are also waiting to see what DHA is doing in 189
If they keep the 189 rounds invite numbers low, they will get better applicants to sponsor 
It’s a wait and watch for everybody till Nov 16 on how the points change and how many applications they get for 491

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Stressful Thursday guys!! Hopefully the invites start coming to 75+5 guys soon


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

70 + 5 offshore Support engineer.. keeping fingers crossed


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

I think the invitation is done and the wait should be for next round.

Can't believe my luck having met all the requirements ( 1 year job nsw, living nsw ) and 85 points in high availability ANZSCO code (261313), I still didn't get invitation 

Don't know what to do  

They have literally shut down both 189 and 190.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

perception30 said:


> I think the invitation is done and the wait should be for next round.
> 
> Can't believe my luck having met all the requirements ( 1 year job nsw, living nsw ) and 85 points in high availability ANZSCO code (261313), I still didn't get invitation
> 
> ...


Maybe ready to pack everything and come back to our home country lol?
Just heard many people 80+5 even living in NSW don't ensure they will get an invite
And I saw on social media a lady with 65 hairdresser living in VIC got an invite for NSW


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Maybe ready to pack everything and come back to our home country lol?
> 
> Just heard many people 80+5 even living in NSW don't ensure they will get an invite
> 
> And I saw on social media a lady with 65 hairdresser living in VIC got an invite for NSW


I don't know man.
Nov 16 is like THE END of the tunnel for married people if they don't have a wife who's skill assessment is positive.

Anyone below 90 points simply does not have a likelihood of earning an invitation, not even for 491.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

perception30 said:


> I don't know man.
> Nov 16 is like THE END of the tunnel for married people if they don't have a wife who's skill assessment is positive.
> 
> Anyone below 90 points simply does not have a likelihood of earning an invitation, not even for 491.


Curious to know the changes. How is it going to affect married people. Can anyone share a link please


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mithung said:


> Curious to know the changes. How is it going to affect married people. Can anyone share a link please


Google "November 16 points changes."
You will get lots of news about this.

The following is the only news/ legislation from the official site I could find.

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory Statement/Text


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hello,
Are there any Construction Project Managers invited today?


----------



## VTR (Oct 3, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> Hello,
> Are there any Construction Project Managers invited today?


Yes, I have received pre-invite today for CPM. 

Points: 75+5
Doe: 30/08/2019


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

vipinravi said:


> Yes, I have received pre-invite today for CPM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! Are you on shore or offshore?

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## VTR (Oct 3, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> Congratulations!! Are you on shore or offshore?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Offshore!!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

vipinravi said:


> Offshore!!


Thank you for letting me know. Can we stay in touch so that you can share your journey with us? Very few CPMs apply, so it's very difficult to consult. I hope you get your final invite soon. Good luck!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## VTR (Oct 3, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> Thank you for letting me know. Can we stay in touch so that you can share your journey with us? Very few CPMs apply, so it's very difficult to consult. I hope you get your final invite soon. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Sure bro!!! 

Thank you.


----------



## momo.chan000 (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi all, is the initial invite reflected in the Skillselect?


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

perception30 said:


> I don't know man.
> Nov 16 is like THE END of the tunnel for married people if they don't have a wife who's skill assessment is positive.
> 
> Anyone below 90 points simply does not have a likelihood of earning an invitation, not even for 491.


I tried my best to make the points I have now. But 190 is unpredictable. Well they are the state who gave the most invitation, but you never know


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

vipinravi said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Very very congratulations hope you receive nomination very Soon. I have also applied on Aug-22-19 didn't receive any pre-invite hope to get it next time🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Very very congratulations hope you receive nomination very Soon. I have also applied on Aug-22-19 didn't receive any pre-invite hope to get it next time🤞🏻🤞🏻


Hey Arjun,

Can you please share your profile/timeline? Did you also apply with other states?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Any ICT Project Managers 135112 received pre-invite?


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

I notice CPM is low availability, this is the first pre invite I've seen this financial year with a low availability job on 75+5 points 
Has anyone heard of a "limited" occupation getting a pre invite?


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

Finally got invite for NSW. Been waiting for a year. 65+5 points. 511112 project Administrator. One more step ahead in the journey. All the best to all waiting for invite. Stay positive.


----------



## pnam (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi, I am new to this forum, but had a couple questions:

1) I received my NSW 190 pre invitation today. Does it take all 12 weeks before I receive an invitation to lodge as I've seen on websites? Has anyone received it much sooner?

2) My wife is due to give birth in mid-October. If I do receive an invitation to lodge before to birth of my child, is it as simple as just wait to lodge the invitation before I get the newborns birth certificate, passport, etc.? Or will I need to do something else? I don't think I'm able to change my EOI since I would have received my invitation? 

3) If I don't receive the invitation by the time my child is born, do I simply add another dependent on the EOI?

Thank you! Not sure if I'm missing other information.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi NB and all. 

Just have a quick question. As I have received Pre-Invite from NSW with 70 point, I will be adding extra 5 points for work experience on 23rd September. If I receive final invite after 23rd September, will my EOI be 70 or 75 points when lodging 190 visa?

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

saifyusuf said:


> Finally got invite for NSW. Been waiting for a year. 65+5 points. 511112 project Administrator. One more step ahead in the journey. All the best to all waiting for invite. Stay positive.


Congrats to you mate. How many years of work experience?


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> Hello,
> Are there any Construction Project Managers invited today?


One CPM pre-invite, offshore - 80+5 with 15points of experience.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

pnam said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum, but had a couple questions:
> 
> 1) I received my NSW 190 pre invitation today. Does it take all 12 weeks before I receive an invitation to lodge as I've seen on websites? Has anyone received it much sooner?
> 
> ...


It's not always 12weeks, I got my approval in 4 working days after my payment for the nomination has been cleared. 
A friend of mine received her approval in 2 days, another one waited for 1w exactly.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Life scientist - 1year exp in NSW got invitation for 80+5


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

pnam said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum, but had a couple questions:
> 
> 1) I received my NSW 190 pre invitation today. Does it take all 12 weeks before I receive an invitation to lodge as I've seen on websites? Has anyone received it much sooner?
> 
> ...


Congrats on the bub around the corner!

2 - You'd have two choices in my mind, either lodge the visa after getting those documents, or lodge the visa first and add the baby via Form 1436. Your EOI would be suspended as NSW would have issued you with a final ITA. 

3 - Since it is state sponsored, might be worth informing NSW of the development if you haven't got a final ITA from them, to give them a heads up before adding another dependent in case you might need to meet additional requirements. 

For e.g. I know other states require the primary applicant to show they have the finances to migrate, and the amount increases as the size of the family does - this may not apply to NSW, but in case similar requirements exist in other domains. 

In fact, it may be worth sending off an anonymous email to NSW to ask this very question - ISCAH too has a free service you could check with:
https://www.iscah.com/free-adviceassessment/


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> Life scientist - 1year exp in NSW got invitation for 80+5


I am a life scientist, 80+5 points, currently working (less than 1 year) and living in NSW. haven't got an invitation yet. very disappointed.


----------



## pnam (Feb 27, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats on the bub around the corner!
> 
> 2 - You'd have two choices in my mind, either lodge the visa after getting those documents, or lodge the visa first and add the baby via Form 1436. Your EOI would be suspended as NSW would have issued you with a final ITA.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the help!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

pnam said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum, but had a couple questions:
> 
> 1) I received my NSW 190 pre invitation today. Does it take all 12 weeks before I receive an invitation to lodge as I've seen on websites? Has anyone received it much sooner?
> 
> ...


Congratulations pnam for your 190 NSW pre-invitation 

You can add your Child (Baby) after visa lodge.
(a)	Send a mail to '[email protected]', asking them / CO to add the new born to the application. 
(b)	Attach Form 1022, Passport and birth certificate in the same mail.
(c)	After few days, your baby will get added to the application and you can see that in your ImmiAccount. 
(d)	You will get a mail from DHA for baby's medical. 
(e)	Proceed to complete baby's medicals.
(f)	Upload baby's birth certificate, passport, 1022 under baby’s name in my ImmiAccount.

*Note* : Form 1022 is for Notification of changes in circumstances.

Have a look at this : https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...55898-adding-new-born-baby-visa-189-a-37.html


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi all,

I have lodged an EOI for 190 and I have selected any state as preferred state. The DOE is 29/07/19. 

I have claimed 75+5 points.
ANZCO 233512 Mechanical ENG

I havent received any response yet.

Would like to know if anyone could advise me on the hope of getting pre-invite and when I can expect to get a response. Thanks.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

zak88 said:


> I am a life scientist, 80+5 points, currently working (less than 1 year) and living in NSW. haven't got an invitation yet. very disappointed.


My friend has a PhD in Biology. It could be the case why he received his invitation.


----------



## pnam (Feb 27, 2019)

SG said:


> Congratulations pnam for your 190 NSW pre-invitation
> 
> You can add your Child (Baby) after visa lodge.
> (a)	Send a mail to '[email protected]', asking them / CO to add the new born to the application.
> ...


Thank you for the response.

Couple questions:

1) After I lodge my application once I receive my invitation to apply (before the baby is born), should I just wait and do nothing until I get the baby's documents? Should I contact them that I am expecting a baby after I lodge?

2) What is the difference between 1022 and 1436? Will I need to submit both?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

vyrarchz said:


> My friend has a PhD in Biology. It could be the case why he received his invitation.


State invitation has nothing to do with qualification. The main factor here is experience. Your friend has 1 year experience, while he has less than 1 year.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

pnam said:


> Thank you for the response.
> 
> Couple questions:
> 
> ...


Hi pnam,

1. Once you are done with visa lodgement (payment of fees), you can send a mail to '[email protected]', asking them / CO to add the new born to the application. 

2. Form 1022 : Notification of changes in circumstances 
Form 1436 : Adding an additional applicant after lodgement

You may also like to look at these sites:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/had-a-baby


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> State invitation has nothing to do with qualification. The main factor here is experience. Your friend has 1 year experience, while he has less than 1 year.


That’s incorrect
States look at your entire package, which includes your education , experience, niche skills etc

Cheers


----------



## mh9 (Dec 10, 2017)

perception30 said:


> I don't know man.
> Nov 16 is like THE END of the tunnel for married people if they don't have a wife who's skill assessment is positive.
> 
> Anyone below 90 points simply does not have a likelihood of earning an invitation, not even for 491.


Hi perception30,
How long are you waiting for NSW nomination with 80 points?
And How long did you wait for NSW nomination with 75 points?

It's really frustrating, people like you with this much point, still in the waiting list. Soon the cut off point will be 100  .


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> My friend has a PhD in Biology. It could be the case why he received his invitation.


I have a PhD degree in Medicine and a superior English skill. I don't know their selection criteria. 
Your friend could be the lucky one.
BTW congratulations to him.


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> State invitation has nothing to do with qualification. The main factor here is experience. Your friend has 1 year experience, while he has less than 1 year.


I have a PhD degree and superior English skill. I have also 1 year 9 months NSW experience, however, my 1-year experience was used for skill assessment purpose by Vetassess. As I have less than one year experience for point test purpose, I selected no experience in my EOI. How can I let them know that I have more than 1-year experience and still working on the same job?


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

NB said:


> That’s incorrect
> States look at your entire package, which includes your education , experience, niche skills etc
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,
I am really confused in one aspect of my EOI as I submitted my EOI by myself not by an agent.
I know you have experience that's why I am asking. 

My employment is from 31/01/2018- present.
Vetassess used my one year experience (31/01/2018 - 30/01/2019) for skill assessment purpose and adviced the date deemed eligible for point test purpose is 31/01/19.
When providing my employment information I selected the date from 31/01/19 (Date deemed eligible) to present.

I am really confused 'is the information I provided correct? or I should have provided my employment is from 31/01/18.
The following information is from my skill assessment report.

The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of at least 20 hours
per week which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation of Life Scientists (General) (ANZSCO Code: 234511):
1. From 31/01/2019 to 10/08/2019, XXXXXXX
Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:31/01/2019
Number of years assessed positively: 0.5
The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have not been included in the above calculation:
1. From 31/01/2018 to 30/01/2019, XXXXXXX
as:
the employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation (Employment 1)


Experts, please suggest.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

zak88 said:


> Hi NB,
> I am really confused in one aspect of my EOI as I submitted my EOI by myself not by an agent.
> I know you have experience that's why I am asking.
> 
> ...


Hi zak88,

Please provide both Non-Relevant & Relevant experiences in your EOI:

1. Non-Relevant experience in your EOI:
From Date: 31/01/2018
To Date: 30/01/2019

2. Relevant experience in your EOI:
From Date: 31/01/2019
To Date: BLANK (if you're still working in the same company)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zak88 said:


> Hi NB,
> I am really confused in one aspect of my EOI as I submitted my EOI by myself not by an agent.
> I know you have experience that's why I am asking.
> 
> ...


From 31.1.18 to 30.1.19 you have to make a separate entry in the EOI but mark that as NON relevant 
The entry from 31.1.19 to TO DATE will be marked as RELEVANT 

Cheers


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi zak88,
> 
> Please provide both Non-Relevant & Relevant experiences in your EOI:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information.
but is it ok to provide experience that was used for skill assessment purpose as non-relevant experience?
Sorry if I am ignorant.


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

NB said:


> From 31.1.18 to 30.1.19 you have to make a separate entry in the EOI but mark that as NON relevant
> The entry from 31.1.19 to TO DATE will be marked as RELEVANT
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much for the information.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

NB said:


> That’s incorrect
> States look at your entire package, which includes your education , experience, niche skills etc
> 
> Cheers


Oh I never knew. Any, thanks for the information. In addition, can you please advise regarding the below?

Received Pre-Invite from NSW on 19th September with 70 points (Less than 1 year experience) and I have applied. I will gain extra 5 points in my EOI for 1 year work experience on 23rd September. My question is, If I receive final invite from NSW after 23rd September, will my EOI be 75 points when lodging 190 visa? Or will it be 70 points as per pre-invite sent from NSW?

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Very very congratulations hope you receive nomination very Soon. I have also applied on Aug-22-19 didn't receive any pre-invite hope to get it next time🤞🏻🤞🏻
> ...


Applied for vetassess skill assessment for CPM on 3-8-19 
Received skill assessment on 12-8-19
NSW-190 EOI lodged on 22-8-19 

Also, I haven't applied to any other states because when I applied for my skill assessment NSW regions ( Far south coast, Riverina, Murray, Orange where CPM is listed on there occupation list) NSW 190 were open & When I got my Assessment all NSW regions ( Mentioned above) and remaining states had stopped receiving applications due to closure of subclass 489
Now waiting for NSW 190


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Saw 3 CPMS who got their invite yesterday and all of them were above 75 points


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

NB said:


> From 31.1.18 to 30.1.19 you have to make a separate entry in the EOI but mark that as NON relevant
> The entry from 31.1.19 to TO DATE will be marked as RELEVANT
> 
> Cheers


I NB,
I have another question. 
If I update my employment history with a non-relevant experience will it affect my DOE although my points will be the same?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zak88 said:


> I NB,
> I have another question.
> If I update my employment history with a non-relevant experience will it affect my DOE although my points will be the same?


Nope
The date of effect will remain same

Cheers


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> The date of effect will remain same
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the information.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> Oh I never knew. Any, thanks for the information. In addition, can you please advise regarding the below?
> 
> Received Pre-Invite from NSW on 19th September with 70 points (Less than 1 year experience) and I have applied. I will gain extra 5 points in my EOI for 1 year work experience on 23rd September. My question is, If I receive final invite from NSW after 23rd September, will my EOI be 75 points when lodging 190 visa? Or will it be 70 points as per pre-invite sent from NSW?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response.


Why are your bothered with your points if you have got a preinvite 
The points will be frozen only when you get the final invite 
Let your points change, it’s immaterial 
Just concentrate on the documents you need to upload when applying in DHA after getting the final invite 

Cheers


----------



## J-T (Sep 18, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Applied for vetassess skill assessment for CPM on 3-8-19
> Received skill assessment on 12-8-19
> NSW-190 EOI lodged on 22-8-19
> 
> ...


Hi mate,
What's your educational background? I'm thinking about apply for CPM skill assessment since I'm a civil engineer and I have at least 3 years of experience in construction management roles.
Thanks.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

J-T said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Applied for vetassess skill assessment for CPM on 3-8-19
> ...


I have also persuaded Bachelors of Engineering Civil as a main Subject and engage in construction management activities since 2.5 years


----------



## juank (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello guys. Is there anyone waiting for an invitation as an agricultural scientist/consultant?. I applied with 70+ 5 = 75 in July 2019. 

I havent seen any invitation since last year. Thanks

Juank


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Originally Posted by shabaranks 
Oh I never knew. Any, thanks for the information. In addition, can you please advise regarding the below?

Received Pre-Invite from NSW on 19th September with 70 points (Less than 1 year experience) and I have applied. I will gain extra 5 points in my EOI for 1 year work experience on 23rd September. My question is, If I receive final invite from NSW after 23rd September, will my EOI be 75 points when lodging 190 visa? Or will it be 70 points as per pre-invite sent from NSW?

Thanks in advance for your response.



NB said:


> Why are your bothered with your points if you have got a preinvite
> The points will be frozen only when you get the final invite
> Let your points change, it’s immaterial
> Just concentrate on the documents you need to upload when applying in DHA after getting the final invite
> ...


Thanks for your response NB. Was just asking since I did not submit any work experience document to NSW as my experience is less than 1 year. It will be 1 year on 23rd September and final invite might come afterwards. So was just asking if it's necessary for me to submit experience document while lodging visa. Although I have all required work experience document.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> Originally Posted by shabaranks
> Oh I never knew. Any, thanks for the information. In addition, can you please advise regarding the below?
> 
> Received Pre-Invite from NSW on 19th September with 70 points (Less than 1 year experience) and I have applied. I will gain extra 5 points in my EOI for 1 year work experience on 23rd September. My question is, If I receive final invite from NSW after 23rd September, will my EOI be 75 points when lodging 190 visa? Or will it be 70 points as per pre-invite sent from NSW?
> ...


If you are not eligible to claim points for experience, you should always mark the experience as non relevant 
Have you marked this experience as relevant or non relevant in the EOI ?

Cheers


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Originally Posted by shabaranks 
Originally Posted by shabaranks 
Oh I never knew. Any, thanks for the information. In addition, can you please advise regarding the below?

Received Pre-Invite from NSW on 19th September with 70 points (Less than 1 year experience) and I have applied. I will gain extra 5 points in my EOI for 1 year work experience on 23rd September. My question is, If I receive final invite from NSW after 23rd September, will my EOI be 75 points when lodging 190 visa? Or will it be 70 points as per pre-invite sent from NSW?

Thanks in advance for your response.



Thanks for your response NB. Was just asking since I did not submit any work experience document to NSW as my experience is less than 1 year. It will be 1 year on 23rd September and final invite might come afterwards. So was just asking if it's necessary for me to submit experience document while lodging visa. Although I have all required work experience document.

Thanks



NB said:


> If you are not eligible to claim points for experience, you should always mark the experience as non relevant
> Have you marked this experience as relevant or non relevant in the EOI ?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your response. I am eligible to claim points and I have marked the experience as relevant. I have all the required experience document.

When NSW sent pre-invite on the 19th September, my experience was less than 1 year. While filling the NSW application form, I marked the experience as less than 1 year, as such, I was not required to provide experience documents. 

However, by the time NSW will send the final invite, my experience would have clocked 1 year on 23rd September.

So I was just wondering, since I was not required to submit experience document to NSW (as experience was less than 1 year at the time of pre-invite), will I be required to submit experience document to DOHA (as the experience would have clocked 1 year after NSW final invite)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> Originally Posted by shabaranks
> Originally Posted by shabaranks
> Oh I never knew. Any, thanks for the information. In addition, can you please advise regarding the below?
> 
> ...


You will be required to submit evidence for all the points that are in the EOI on the date you get the invite
So if you get the final invite after your points have gone up, then you will have to submit the evidence for experience also, although you may not have got any benefit 
The pre invite has no value as far as the CO is concerned 

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Do I need to create separate SkillSelect account to submit more than one EOI ( for other states ) ?
I don't see an option to create new EOI in my Skillselect account. I have already submitted an EOI from this account selecting 189 and 190 (NSW). My intention is to create a new EOI for ANY states.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

perception30 said:


> Do I need to create separate SkillSelect account to submit more than one EOI ( for other states ) ?
> I don't see an option to create new EOI in my Skillselect account. I have already submitted an EOI from this account selecting 189 and 190 (NSW). My intention is to create a new EOI for ANY states.


Just edit your current EOI


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Do I need to create separate SkillSelect account to submit more than one EOI ( for other states ) ?
> I don't see an option to create new EOI in my Skillselect account. I have already submitted an EOI from this account selecting 189 and 190 (NSW). My intention is to create a new EOI for ANY states.


You start a new EOI altogether
You cannot use the same EOI multiple times

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

NB said:


> You start a new EOI altogether
> 
> You cannot use the same EOI multiple times
> 
> ...


For that, Do I need to create a new SkillSelect account ? 

Having two EOI for NSW would not be an issue, right?

Because if I select ANY state in the new EOI that will be applicable for NSW as well.
My current EOI already targets NSW.

Also, Is it possible to move from State before 2 years? Or I must live at least 2 years?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> For that, Do I need to create a new SkillSelect account ?
> 
> Having two EOI for NSW would not be an issue, right?
> 
> ...


You cannot have NSW and any
You should file separate EOIs for each state
You have to live and work in the state sponsoring you for 2 years 

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

NB said:


> You cannot have NSW and any
> 
> You should file separate EOIs for each state
> 
> ...


Do I need create separate SkillSelect account ( like sign up with new email) for each EOI ?


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

perception30 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot have NSW and any
> ...


Pretty sure you just edit your current EOI and where it asks you what state you want you choose ANY?


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

perception30 said:


> Do I need create separate SkillSelect account ( like sign up with new email) for each EOI ?


You can create multiple EOIs using the same email. I had created 2 EOIs with same email. The only difference will be the EOI number and the state of preference.


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Can someone please let me know what documents are required when you apply for your 190 visa, 3 weeks are already gone since I received my Final Invite and my lawyer takes forever to reply, he is waiting to apply for my visa saying he will apply for it once my partner will get his PTE score which is not until 2 weeks time and I asked him in the mean time if I can collect other documents and still haven’t heard back what documents should I be collecting so that I will be ready to apply as soon as he gets his PTE scores. Can someone please help I shall be thankful.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Navi Sidhu said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can someone please let me know what documents are required when you apply for your 190 visa, 3 weeks are already gone since I received my Final Invite and my lawyer takes forever to reply, he is waiting to apply for my visa saying he will apply for it once my partner will get his PTE score which is not until 2 weeks time and I asked him in the mean time if I can collect other documents and still haven’t heard back what documents should I be collecting so that I will be ready to apply as soon as he gets his PTE scores. Can someone please help I shall be thankful.


Have you claimed partner points ?
What is the PTEA score for ?

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Baaghi said:


> You can create multiple EOIs using the same email. I had created 2 EOIs with same email. The only difference will be the EOI number and the state of preference.


I don't see any options in my SkillSelect account which says "Create New EOI" 

Confused.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

perception30 said:


> I don't see any options in my SkillSelect account which says "Create New EOI"
> 
> Confused.


Only says, Update EOI or Suspend EOI


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi Members, 

I have been a silent follower on this forum and i must say i appreciate everyone's effort in assisting each other. I wish to advise that i received NSW pre-invite on 19th September and i have submitted my application. My occupation is ICT Support Engineer (263212) 85+5. However, i have a few questions regarding the below;

Can i update my EOI while waiting for the final invite? The reason is, the work experience i marked as relevant ends today 21/09/2019. Will it be a problem if i update the work experience end date in my EOI? Please note that my points will remain the same regardless of the EOI update.


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

perception30 said:


> Only says, Update EOI or Suspend EOI


You have to create / signup for new EOI using skill select EOI's signup link. Your previous EOIs are neither linked nor portrayed in your new EOI.


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Navi Sidhu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Hi NB,
Thanks for your reply.
He said as my partner is a dependent applicant he needs to prove he has atleast functional English or has to pay $5k to the DHA IF he can’t score atleast 30 in each component of PTE. I haven’t claimed partner points though.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Navi Sidhu said:


> Hi NB,
> Thanks for your reply.
> He said as my partner is a dependent applicant he needs to prove he has atleast functional English or has to pay $5k to the DHA IF he can’t score atleast 30 in each component of PTE. I haven’t claimed partner points though.


There are many easier ways to prove functional English other then a English test like school or college certificate that he studied in a English medium school 
Have you explored that route ?

Cheers


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Navi Sidhu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Hi NB,
He has got functional english, his previous PTE just expired last month and have to do it again as for some reason we can’t get his school certification. Can you please advise me what other documents will we be needing before submitting our visa application? 
Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Navi Sidhu said:


> Hi NB,
> He has got functional english, his previous PTE just expired last month and have to do it again as for some reason we can’t get his school certification. Can you please advise me what other documents will we be needing before submitting our visa application?
> Thank you.


Identity Proof (or ID) passports Aadhaar 
Skill Assessment Report
English Language Test results
Documents of skilled employment- offer letter , payslips , form 16 , tax documents , PF statement, bank statement , release letter
2 passport-sized coloured photographs
Promotion letters, client appreciation letters
Documents to prove your educational qualification- Degree and transcripts 
Documents to prove the qualification, skills, and English language proficiency of your partner
Documents to prove your relationship status
Character certificate issued by police
Health assessments
Reference Letters from your employers
CV 
Form 80
Form 1221

Add as per your own circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

NB said:


> You cannot have NSW and any
> You should file separate EOIs for each state
> You have to live and work in the state sponsoring you for 2 years
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,
I have two EOI's for same occupation. 
One with 190 and 189 selecting NSW in 190.
Another one, 190 only selecting ANY in 190.

Can't I do that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frankboy said:


> Hi NB,
> I have two EOI's for same occupation.
> One with 190 and 189 selecting NSW in 190.
> Another one, 190 only selecting ANY in 190.
> ...


Nope
Any means nsw again

Cheers


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> Any means nsw again
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, I will withdraw the last one. 

Cheers.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

NSW application approved. Received final invite today.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> NSW application approved. Received final invite today.


Congratulations!! All the best!!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## VTR (Oct 3, 2018)

shabaranks said:


> NSW application approved. Received final invite today.


Congratulations


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Visa Lodged. Now the wait begins


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi everyone, is there anyone with the same job code as me (225113 Marketing Specialist) that was lucky enough to get a pre invite from NSW over the last 3 months? I have 80 points including state nomination (I lost 5 points in March due to age). I was wondering whether the EOI date has anything to do with the rounds of invites (I'm only seeking your feedback based on your experience) as I'm confused whether my EOI that is being considered is June 2018 (when EOI was submitted and I had 85 points) but has since been updated to 80 points in March 2019 when I lost 5 points due to age. Really am hoping for a pre invite as I have received a 489 visa invite to Queensland and have til Nov 20 to submit so I would really like to avoid letting go of the hefty visa fees (for a family of 4) if I have a strong chance of getting the NSW 190 invite. The occupation availability is Medium with no further conditions. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. 

__________________
POINTS : 75 ( age - 25, eng - 20, study - 15, Work Experience - 15)
ANZSCO: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
EOI 190 NSW (80 points) 
Submitted: 01/06/18 (date of effect as I lost 5 points due to age on 26/03/19)
Waiting for pre-invite


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

shabaranks said:


> Visa Lodged. Now the wait begins


Hi All,

How long is the usual wait time for NSW 190 Visa Grant from day of Visa Lodged.

Official website says 9 to 13 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How long is the usual wait time for NSW 190 Visa Grant from day of Visa Lodged.
> 
> Official website says 9 to 13 months.


Do you think that anyone has better data then the department themselves ?

Secondly no one can predict a grant
The processing time taken depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 

Cheers


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

NB said:


> Madhansathiyamoorthi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


OK thanks. Was looking for approximate time


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How long is the usual wait time for NSW 190 Visa Grant from day of Visa Lodged.
> 
> Official website says 9 to 13 months.


Hi Madhansathiyamoorthi,

We have seen many 190 Grants coming through this month.

_Have a look at this link:_ https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a.../1470644-190-visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-591.html

1. Just go back 50 pages or so from the last page and check who has received Grant.
2. See their timelines.
3. I am sure you will get a fair idea about the usual wait time for NSW 190 Visa Grant from day of Visa Lodged.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

shabaranks said:


> Visa Lodged. Now the wait begins


Congratulations! We are on the same boat now.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi Madhansathiyamoorthi,
> 
> We have seen many 190 Grants coming through this month.
> 
> ...


I think the current trend is approx 7-9 months, depending on the complexity of the case. In some cases, the CO contacts for more information. Hence, their grant times vary from 10 months to 16 months. 
For Direct Grant, about 80-85% cases granted within 10 months. 
Anyway, that's just my presumption based on what I have seen.


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi All,

Can someone suggest what can be given as valid reason to get Bridge Visa B. Is there any chance that bridge visa B request getting rejected.

Cheers


----------



## ststsk99 (Aug 28, 2019)

Hello All,

I need some clarification on the Funds requirements for the State Nomination-Victoria & NSW. 

I am an offshore applicant and willing to apply for Visa-190 for NSW & Victoria States. 

Do we need to show funds or bank balance during the Visa-190 process for the Sate Nomination - Victoria and NSW.

If yes : 
How much would be the amount ? 
Is entire amount should be available in the bank account or in the form of assets ?
Does the amount should reflect in the monthly statements of primary applicant for any specific number of months ? 


Kindly clarify my doubt.

Thank you.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

ststsk99 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I need some clarification on the Funds requirements for the State Nomination-Victoria & NSW.
> 
> ...


For NSW, You are not required to show any funds.
For VIC, check this link https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

saifyusuf said:


> Finally got invite for NSW. Been waiting for a year. 65+5 points. 511112 project Administrator. One more step ahead in the journey. All the best to all waiting for invite. Stay positive.


Is this invite or pre invite?


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

Snehal1900 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I have been a silent follower on this forum and i must say i appreciate everyone's effort in assisting each other. I wish to advise that i received NSW pre-invite on 19th September and i have submitted my application. My occupation is ICT Support Engineer (263212) 85+5. However, i have a few questions regarding the below;
> 
> Can i update my EOI while waiting for the final invite? The reason is, the work experience i marked as relevant ends today 21/09/2019. Will it be a problem if i update the work experience end date in my EOI? Please note that my points will remain the same regardless of the EOI update.


Did you receive the final ITA?


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> NSW application approved. Received final invite today.


Could you please tell me when you received pre-invite ?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

badscorpian said:


> Could you please tell me when you received pre-invite ?


From his signature:

""EOI D.O.E: 28/08/2019
Pre-Invite: 19/09/2019
Approval: 23/09/2019
Visa Lodged: 23/09/2019""

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Snehal1900 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I have been a silent follower on this forum and i must say i appreciate everyone's effort in assisting each other. I wish to advise that i received NSW pre-invite on 19th September and i have submitted my application. My occupation is ICT Support Engineer (263212) 85+5. However, i have a few questions regarding the below;
> 
> Can i update my EOI while waiting for the final invite? The reason is, the work experience i marked as relevant ends today 21/09/2019. Will it be a problem if i update the work experience end date in my EOI? Please note that my points will remain the same regardless of the EOI update.


Yes you can
To be fair, just inform NSW that you have done this editing in the EOI

Cheers


----------



## VTR (Oct 3, 2018)

Nsw nomination received today. Preparing for documents to lodge the visa application.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

vipinravi said:


> Nsw nomination received today. Preparing for documents to lodge the visa application.


 interesting I guess they do just invite whenever


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

Originally Posted by Snehal1900 View Post
Hi Members,

I have been a silent follower on this forum and i must say i appreciate everyone's effort in assisting each other. I wish to advise that i received NSW pre-invite on 19th September and i have submitted my application. My occupation is ICT Support Engineer (263212) 85+5. However, i have a few questions regarding the below;

Can i update my EOI while waiting for the final invite? The reason is, the work experience i marked as relevant ends today 21/09/2019. Will it be a problem if i update the work experience end date in my EOI? Please note that my points will remain the same regardless of the EOI update.



badscorpian said:


> Did you receive the final ITA?


Yes i did. I updated my EOI and then informed NSW of the update. As long as your point is not impacted, it's fine.


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

Originally Posted by vipinravi View Post
Nsw nomination received today. Preparing for documents to lodge the visa application.



BondiRad said:


> interesting I guess they do just invite whenever


He received Final invite and not pre-invite.


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

Pre invite and invite as well after 3 days.


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

I am sorry for asking an irrelevant question in this thread.

I am a bit worried about not receiving emails from Skillselect. I didn't receive an email from Skillselect after the submission and update of my EOI, but I can see them under correspondence. 

Also for some reason, my work computer does not support opening my student email ID which was used to create Skillselect account, and I have to check my email using my mobile phone which is not good during office hours.

I know Skillselect allows changing Email ID but is it a good idea to change email ID after submission of EOI?

Thanks


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

I have another question!
When we select a state on EOI it sates

"The client should contact the State or territory they are interested in receiving nomination from. The State or territory government selected by the client is not obligated to contact the client."

But NSW website says "You do not need to contact NSW after submitting your EOI".

Should we contact NSW or not? 

Cheers,


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

zak88 said:


> I am sorry for asking an irrelevant question in this thread.
> 
> I am a bit worried about not receiving emails from Skillselect. I didn't receive an email from Skillselect after the submission and update of my EOI, but I can see them under correspondence.
> 
> ...


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think you will get an email when you updating your EOI, only email I got was for the account creation.

If the option of changing email is there, no harm to do so from what I can see. Cheers

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zak88 said:


> I have another question!
> When we select a state on EOI it sates
> 
> "The client should contact the State or territory they are interested in receiving nomination from. The State or territory government selected by the client is not obligated to contact the client."
> ...


Some states need you to contact them , some don’t
NSW doesn’t need you to contact them after submitting the EOI
If they like your application, they will send you a pre invite

Cheers


----------



## kbm071 (May 1, 2019)

> Hi all.
> 
> May I please have the document list that I need to submit once I get the pre-invite for nsw 190?
> 
> ...


351311 - Chef 
AGE: 30 
PTE: 20 
EDU: 15+5 
(bachelor+Aus study)
EXP: 5
= 75+5


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Need some advise, I just met the minimum test score for subclass 190 of 65 points, shall I submit EOI now or wait till mid Nov and get the new points?

1	Age:	25
2	English language:	10
3	Work experience outside Australia:	0
4	Work experience in Australia:	0
5	Qualifications:	15
6	Australian study requirement:	5
7	Specialist education requirement:	0
8	Accreditation in a community language:	0
9	Study in regional Australia:	5
10	Partner skills:	0
11	Professional year in Australia:	0
12	State Nomination	5
Your points total 65

Warm regards

Dave


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

davidthia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some advise, I just met the minimum test score for subclass 190 of 65 points, shall I submit EOI now or wait till mid Nov and get the new points?
> 
> ...


No harm to put it in, few people get invited with 65 points but depending on your occupation you might get lucky


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

BondiRad said:


> No harm to put it in, few people get invited with 65 points but depending on your occupation you might get lucky


Noted and thank you, BondiRad.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

davidthia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some advise, I just met the minimum test score for subclass 190 of 65 points, shall I submit EOI now or wait till mid Nov and get the new points?
> 
> ...


With an EOI in the system you have some chance of getting an invite even if very low.

Do take note though that depending on the state or territory, you might have to only express interest in them or else your EOI will be ignored.

For example ACT / SA.

What people do is submit one EOI for each state/territory they are seeking nomination from.

Many states / territory's then require you to submit a separate application to them and meet additional nomination criteria, depending on your background / nominated occupation. 

What is nominated occupation and the state/territory you are interested in?

Also, getting another +10 points in English via a test like PTE is an easy way to bolster your points tally.

Edit: 

Just realised this is the NSW thread, ignore my question there!


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> With an EOI in the system you have some chance of getting an invite even if very low.
> 
> Do take note though that depending on the state or territory, you might have to only express interest in them or else your EOI will be ignored.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Thank you for replying.

I am currently in Tasmania and recently graduated from UTAS. Now seeking for employment anywhere in Australia to start off.

My nominated occupation is Medical Lab Scientist, so I am looking at NSW or Tasmani.a

Cheers

Dave.

I am


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

davidthia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for replying.
> 
> ...


Do you qualify for Tasmania Category 1?

See:
https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa

If yes, then it is fairly straightforward it seems getting 190 TAS nomination.

Are you going to apply for a 485 visa?


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

davidthia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for replying.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,
Sorry for irrelevant questions.
Did you have to sit for AIMS professional exam for your skill assessment? what is your degree called? and How many years you have work experience?

My nominated occupation is Life Scientist, but I am planning to assess my skill as a Medical Lab Scientist if I don't receive an invitation by the end of this year. My job is closely related to Medical lab science but my degree is not (I have a bachelor and a master of Pharmacy and PhD in life science/reproductive medicine) and one-year work experience. I just saw on Aims website that non-accredited science degree holder must sit for an exam to be assessed as a Medical lab scientist. Also, need 2 years of work experience for positive skill assessment.

Cheers,


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

zak88 said:


> Hi Dave,
> Sorry for irrelevant questions.
> Did you have to sit for AIMS professional exam for your skill assessment? what is your degree called? and How many years you have work experience?
> 
> ...


No worries, your questions are relevant as we all are here seeking info and answers.

I have not done my skill assessment yet as I am still contemplating whether to submit now or later with sitting on 65 at the moment for 190.

Btw I have only recently graduated from UTAS with a degree in Biomedical Science which is AIMS accredited. Since AIMS accredited, professional exams are waived if I understood their website correctly. Hopefully it is.

You seemed to have much higher education and experience which would surely helps to boost your points.

How long you been waiting for the invitation and may I know your points when submitted EOI? 

190 or 189?

Cheers


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

*ACS Assessment Guideline Updated*

ACS have made some changes to their assessment. See major call out below;


"ACS requires sufficient evidence of paid employment to verify your employment and that your pay is commensurate with the skill level for your position. Payment Evidence must include at least two of the following to cover the relevant period of
employment:

• Official government tax records or documents that may include payment summaries, group certificates or notices of assessment (citing company and applicant name)
• Payslips citing names of the applicant and employer
• Employment linked insurance/superannuation documents citing the name of the applicant and employer
• Bank statements showing salary payments from employer (citing applicants name and name of employer).

*Please note: Failure to provide acceptable evidence of paid employment may result in an unsuitable assessment. Cash payments will not be accepted as sufficient evidence of paid employment."*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Snehal1900 said:


> ACS have made some changes to their assessment. See major call out below;
> 
> 
> "ACS requires sufficient evidence of paid employment to verify your employment and that your pay is commensurate with the skill level for your position. Payment Evidence must include at least two of the following to cover the relevant period of
> ...


It was high time they did some evidence check themselves instead of leaving the entire onus on DHA

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Updated EoI for NSW 190 to 85 points as Partner Assessment done!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Updated EoI for NSW 190 to 85 points as Partner Assessment done!


The only problem is that the NSW classification is LOW
Too many applicants will be competing for a few slots

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> The only problem is that the NSW classification is LOW
> Too many applicants will be competing for a few slots
> 
> Cheers


Yes NB, I know one of the folks who got 190 invite in my occupation at 85 points, in July
Hoping for the best 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

NB said:


> bahlv said:
> 
> 
> > Updated EoI for NSW 190 to 85 points as Partner Assessment done!
> ...


What does the term "classification is low" mean? 

Thanks


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

BondiRad said:


> What does the term "classification is low" mean?
> 
> Thanks


Availability of the occupation relative to others

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

bahlv said:


> BondiRad said:
> 
> 
> > What does the term "classification is low" mean?
> ...


Ah I see ! Still better than limited which is the majority of occupations on the NSW jobs list


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

BondiRad said:


> Ah I see ! Still better than limited which is the majority of occupations on the NSW jobs list


Yes 
High>medium>low>limited>not available 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

bahlv said:


> BondiRad said:
> 
> 
> > Ah I see ! Still better than limited which is the majority of occupations on the NSW jobs list
> ...


Whilst on this subject does anyone know of any pre invites for limited occupations this financial year? 
So far I've only seen high, medium and low people get invited


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

davidthia said:


> No worries, your questions are relevant as we all are here seeking info and answers.
> 
> I have not done my skill assessment yet as I am still contemplating whether to submit now or later with sitting on 65 at the moment for 190.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,
Thanks for the information. You understood correctly. if your degree is AIMS accredited you are waived to sit for the exam. But in my case, my degree is not accredited. So I guess have to sit for the exam.
Moi points are 80 for 189 and 85 for 190, DOE is 27/08/19. You can see my points breakdown in my signature.
Cheers,


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

BondiRad said:


> Whilst on this subject does anyone know of any pre invites for limited occupations this financial year?
> So far I've only seen high, medium and low people get invited


Hey I've got invited in a limited occupation.

233213. My other friend too got invited. We were on 80+ SS points.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> BondiRad said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst on this subject does anyone know of any pre invites for limited occupations this financial year?
> ...


Quanitity Surveyor?

That's good to know thanks for information, when was ur pre invite ?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> BondiRad said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst on this subject does anyone know of any pre invites for limited occupations this financial year?
> ...


Hey when did you got pre-invite? Which occupation? When you have applied?


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

Quote:


BondiRad said:


> Whilst on this subject does anyone know of any pre invites for limited occupations this financial year?
> So far I've only seen high, medium and low people get invited





cnflwy said:


> Hey I've got invited in a limited occupation 233213. My other friend too got invited. We were on 80+ SS points.





Arjun said:


> Hey when did you got pre-invite? Which occupation? When you have applied?


Check his timeline mate


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

zak88 said:


> Hi Dave,
> Thanks for the information. You understood correctly. if your degree is AIMS accredited you are waived to sit for the exam. But in my case, my degree is not accredited. So I guess have to sit for the exam.
> Moi points are 80 for 189 and 85 for 190, DOE is 27/08/19. You can see my points breakdown in my signature.
> Cheers,


Hi

Based on your point breakdown: Age: 30, Edu: 20, Eng: 20, Aus Edu: 5, Specialist Edu: 5, Aus Work exp: 0 (less than 1 year, I believe you have Master's for Edu but how did you get 5 for specliast Edu? Is that STEM that you automatically get?

Rgds


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Arjun_123 said:


> Hey when did you got pre-invite? Which occupation? When you have applied?


On TapaTalk the signature is not visible 
Can you let others know, thanks!!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

bahlv said:


> On TapaTalk the signature is not visible
> Can you let others know, thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


This is his timeline:
Point Breakdown
Occupation:Quantity Surveyor
Age: 28
Education: 15 (+5 Aus Study)
PTE: 20
Aus Experience: 3 years
Total: 80+5 (NSW)

EOI D.O.E: 03/06/2019
Pre-Invite: :23/08/2019
ITA:25/ 08/ 2019


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Baaghi said:


> This is his timeline:
> 
> Point Breakdown
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, appreciate it

Eagerly waiting for 190 invite !! 

Hope october is the month for us 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

Be optimistic and keep fingers crossed!!! Sooner or later, we all will get for sure!


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

davidthia said:


> Hi
> 
> Based on your point breakdown: Age: 30, Edu: 20, Eng: 20, Aus Edu: 5, Specialist Edu: 5, Aus Work exp: 0 (less than 1 year, I believe you have Master's for Edu but how did you get 5 for specliast Edu? Is that STEM that you automatically get?
> 
> Rgds


Hi Dave,
I have a PhD in life science/biological science, which is under STEM. If you have a master by research or a PhD degree in STEM, you have to answer 'Yes' on a question asking if you have specialist education. Then you will automatically get 5 points. 
Hope this helps.
Cheers,


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

*Emails from Skillselect*

I received the following email from SkillSelect, but I don't see a message in my account under correspondence. Is this normal that SkillSelect sends this fake email to everyone?

01 Oct 2019

Dear XXXX

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
http://www.SkillSelect.gov.au

Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

*cnflwy*



bahlv said:


> Thanks mate, appreciate it
> 
> Eagerly waiting for 190 invite !!
> 
> ...


Hey there,

yep under quantity surveyor. Sorry wasn't checking much the forum.

After pre-invite i paid the 330$ and got ITA in less than 16 hours.

Good luck to you!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

cnflwy said:


> Hey there,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

Expert Please advice

I have a PhD degree in Reproductive Medicine and my occupation is Life Scientist.
In the Specialist education question I answered ‘Yes’ and selected my specialist education ‘Biological Sciences’ as my study was related to biological sciences.

I just found out in the CRICOS website that my course (PhD in Reproductive Medicine) details like below although my study was not related to health science.
Broad Field: 06 - Health
Narrow Field: 0601 - Medical Studies

But code for ‘Biological Sciences’ is 0109 and is under ‘01 Natural and physical sciences.’

If I show my thesis and research papers, will it be enough evidence for this point claim or they will accept the details by CRICOS, which is different than what I selected?
Should I change the question to ‘NO’? 
It will reduce my points and change my DOE 

Note: The Field of Study Code is not written on my Certificate or Transcript.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zak88 said:


> Expert Please advice
> 
> I have a PhD degree in Reproductive Medicine and my occupation is Life Scientist.
> In the Specialist education question I answered ‘Yes’ and selected my specialist education ‘Biological Sciences’ as my study was related to biological sciences.
> ...


Do you really think that the case officer will be competent or have the time to go through your thesis and research papers ?
He will check in the CRICOS website and find that you have made a wrong claim

You should change the answer to NO else there is a very high chance of rejection after you apply 
Can’t help it if the date of effect changes

Cheers


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Information from DHA about 16/11/2019 EOIs and Points test visas
DHA has clarified information on the updating of points for submitted EOIs when the 16 November 2019 changes come into effect.

The Department has clarified that:

– SkillSelect will automatically update points for all Expressions of Interest (EOI) in submitted status.
– EOIs in draft status will not be updated, as no points have been attributed at this stage in the system
– There will be no change to the ‘date of effect’ for any EOI when this change is applied.
– Points will only be updated once an EOI is submitted
– Specific systems functionality is still being developed and any information required by agents will be provided once the process has been finalised, however, no applicant or intending migrant will be disadvantaged by the changes to 6D points for Points Tested visas.
For people who are confused for DOE of EOI


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Information from DHA about 16/11/2019 EOIs and Points test visas
> DHA has clarified information on the updating of points for submitted EOIs when the 16 November 2019 changes come into effect.
> 
> The Department has clarified that:
> ...


Where can I find this information? It's going to be hard to automatically update some EOIs like with spouse that has competent English or the one that is Australian since there is no option on EOI that you can tick. Is there any information about it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

veshi said:


> Where can I find this information? It's going to be hard to automatically update some EOIs like with spouse that has competent English or the one that is Australian since there is no option on EOI that you can tick. Is there any information about it?


These 2 columns I presume will be added in the EOI soon
Wait for the announcements closer to November 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

veshi said:


> Where can I find this information? It's going to be hard to automatically update some EOIs like with spouse that has competent English or the one that is Australian since there is no option on EOI that you can tick. Is there any information about it?


Source:
https://www.iscah.com/information-dha-16112019-eois-points-test-visas/

Adding this from the link above:

"(Please note this is ALL we know. We do not KNOW how DHA expect people to update their partners english scores to claim 5 points for competent english)

In fact we just received this from DHA when we asked them that question –

“…specific technical details are still being determine and will be passed to agents when they are available. No further information on technical matters is available at this time.

I am sure you can understand that substantial work is being undertaken to finalise these system requirements and as soon as we have information it will be provided to all stakeholders….” "

Looks like they are still developing the technical ability to roll out these changes, but take solace in the fact that they are quite blunt in stating _"There will be no change to the ‘date of effect’ for any EOI when this change is applied."_ and _"..no applicant or intending migrant will be disadvantaged by the changes to 6D points for Points Tested visas."_

Doubt it will be an automatic update, but I can imagine they will give an option for EOI's in SkillSelect before 16/11 to record no change in their DOE if/when applicants choose to indicate that their spouse has competent English.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

So basically if you can improve your points situation re: partner do it now because until 16/11 it won't change your DOE to update your EOI


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

BondiRad said:


> So basically if you can improve your points situation re: partner do it now because until 16/11 it won't change your DOE to update your EOI


Or it could be based on EOI submission date - as long as the EOI submission date is before 16/11 - even if you update post-16/11 it won't change your DOE - all speculation at the moment, including on my part.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Or it could be based on EOI submission date - as long as the EOI submission date is before 16/11 - even if you update post-16/11 it won't change your DOE - all speculation at the moment, including on my part.


I doubt it
It would create a problem for some applicants who get competent scores for spouses say in November end
If they are also given the earlier date of effect, then it would be wrong claim of points
I think the department will add this column beforehand so that anyone claiming spouse points after 16/11 will get a fresh date of effect

Cheers


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> BondiRad said:
> 
> 
> > So basically if you can improve your points situation re: partner do it now because until 16/11 it won't change your DOE to update your EOI
> ...


Yea maybe ! I thought they'd have some sort of time limit to make an update but perhaps not


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi All,
I have submitted 190 visa application when I am in Australia. Now my employer has asked me to travel back to India. What are the updates I should be doing to my 190 application.

You help will be highly appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Hi folks,

I plan to claim spouse points. She's an Indian passport holder but has a UK MBA degree. Does she still need to take IELTS/PTE? 

Cheers!


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

*Ita*

Hi Guys,

I have receive pre invite on 19th of August and submit the application on 23rd.

Still waiting for ITA and now its 7days?

Will it take such long time?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted 190 visa application when I am in Australia. Now my employer has asked me to travel back to India. What are the updates I should be doing to my 190 application.
> 
> You help will be highly appreciated.
> ...


Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your Indian address and contact details

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I plan to claim spouse points. She's an Indian passport holder but has a UK MBA degree. Does she still need to take IELTS/PTE?
> 
> Cheers!


Yes she does

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

badscorpian said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have receive pre invite on 19th of August and submit the application on 23rd.
> 
> ...


It can take anything from 2 hours to 6 weeks
You have to wait patiently 
Just review the documents you have uploaded and make sure that everything is there

Cheers


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

NB said:


> Madhansathiyamoorthi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks for the info.
there are 2 options "update contact details" & "update change in circumstances" which one should I update? Or both?


----------



## badscorpian (Sep 16, 2019)

NB said:


> It can take anything from 2 hours to 6 weeks
> You have to wait patiently
> Just review the documents you have uploaded and make sure that everything is there
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> Thanks for the info.
> there are 2 options "update contact details" & "update change in circumstances" which one should I update? Or both?


Update contact details
Make sure that you give your complete indian office address

Cheers


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

Hi NB,
Quick question
I'm filling up the form 80 as I'm the primary applicant and migrating with my wife and kid.im not claiming any points for her. Does my wife still need to fill up a seperate form 80? 
Many Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saifyusuf said:


> Hi NB,
> Quick question
> I'm filling up the form 80 as I'm the primary applicant and migrating with my wife and kid.im not claiming any points for her. Does my wife still need to fill up a seperate form 80?
> Many Thanks


YES
She will need to fill form 80 also

Cheers


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

NB said:


> saifyusuf said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Thanks a lot
Appreciate it


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi folks

Im currently in NSW under visa 476 which is going to expire on 29th Oct 2019.

I have lodged EOI for 190 (NSW), ANZCO 233512 Mechanical Engineer 
I have 1 year work experience in NSW in related occupation field. 
Age 30 
PTE 20 
Degree 15 
Work Exp 5 
Naati 5 
Total 75+5

I contacted the Skilled migration department of NSW and they said that my occupation is extremely competitive and almost certain I won't be getting nomination for NSW.

What are the chances for me getting 190 NSW nomination in the future.

I have hope for the upcoming 491 regional visa but yeah I will have to go back to my home country before the end of this month.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhavishize said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Im currently in NSW under visa 476 which is going to expire on 29th Oct 2019.
> 
> ...


Request your employer to sponsor you 

Cheers


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

Bhavishize said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Im currently in NSW under visa 476 which is going to expire on 29th Oct 2019.
> 
> ...


Hey Bhavishize

I am sorry to hear that bad news, hope you could find some other ways to stay here. I am curious how the NSW department will tell you that you barely have any chance though? Can you share what number you called? I might do the same to get some info as it gives light on how to plan your visa.

regards


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

NB said:


> Request your employer to sponsor you
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hey NB,

I requested my employer to sponsor me but they said they do not provide any sponsorship anymore and that they could not help me.

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhavishize said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Im currently in NSW under visa 476 which is going to expire on 29th Oct 2019.
> 
> ...


You don’t have any grace period for leaving the country after expiry of the 476 visa ?
If so, then maybe you can get an invite under 491 once they start issuing invites and you may not have to go back 

Check that 

Cheers


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

captainrock said:


> Hey Bhavishize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I contacted them on 

0299340702

I also sent them mail through:
[email protected]

Cheers

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

NB said:


> You don’t have any grace period for leaving the country after expiry of the 476 visa ?
> 
> If so, then maybe you can get an invite under 491 once they start issuing invites and you may not have to go back
> 
> ...


No sure about the grace period.
I will have to double check with home affairs.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

saifyusuf said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > saifyusuf said:
> ...


Hi NB,
My spouse needs to write IELTS general or academic ? I know minimum requirement is 4.5 in it. She doesn't have English as her medium of education
. Many thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saifyusuf said:


> Hi NB,
> My spouse needs to write IELTS general or academic ? I know minimum requirement is 4.5 in it. She doesn't have English as her medium of education
> . Many thanks


It can be either, but general may be easier, so go for that

Cheers


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

captainrock said:


> Hey Bhavishize
> 
> I am sorry to hear that bad news, hope you could find some other ways to stay here. I am curious how the NSW department will tell you that you barely have any chance though? Can you share what number you called? I might do the same to get some info as it gives light on how to plan your visa.
> 
> regards


You can also check on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List that the mentioned 233512 occupation is in low demand.


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

NB said:


> saifyusuf said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Thank you
I really need advice from you on my case
Assessment positive from 2012 Jan to 2016 dec. Total assessment granted by vetasses 5.2 yrs. The only problem I'm facing now is in 2013 I was provided a 457 Visa to Sydney for a job to try out. I had asked the company to work remotely as the project wasnt on the floor yet and got approval. In sydney I wasnt offered the proper role and amenities as informed earlier due to which I turned the offer and came back in 3 months. This was I.t related job and I applied for project admin therefore didn't claim any if this experience.
I was on great terms with my company in India and therefore continued working with them till 2016. I have payslips for the same along with my job offer,experience letter,salary certificate stating the same. Now my questions are -
I'm worried the case officer will deduct these 3 months stating I was out of India and reduce my points? As I have only 5.2 yrs positive assessment. 

Secondly, how can I make my case stronger?
what supporting documents can I request my company to show I was still on the job and didn't quit with them? I'm on good terms with them.
I have payslips and no bank statements as it was a cash payment every month as this was a film project job.
I'm worried because of this question 35( we're you in Australia before) in form 80 all this is coming to my mind and bothering me. Kindly advise on the same to get through this situation. Many Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saifyusuf said:


> Thank you
> I really need advice from you on my case
> Assessment positive from 2012 Jan to 2016 dec. Total assessment granted by vetasses 5.2 yrs. The only problem I'm facing now is in 2013 I was provided a 457 Visa to Sydney for a job to try out. I had asked the company to work remotely as the project wasnt on the floor yet and got approval. In sydney I wasnt offered the proper role and amenities as informed earlier due to which I turned the offer and came back in 3 months. This was I.t related job and I applied for project admin therefore didn't claim any if this experience.
> I was on great terms with my company in India and therefore continued working with them till 2016. I have payslips for the same along with my job offer,experience letter,salary certificate stating the same. Now my questions are -
> ...


You cannot claim points for the Australian experience as overseas experience 
You have to show these 3 months separately and mark it as non relevant and will be deducted from the 5.2 years 
You cannot hide it
You have to declare it everywhere
There is no justification allowed whatsoever you may say
Change the EOI asap to reflect this change 
You will get 5 years experience after 1 month if you are still working in similar job ..what’s the problem?

Cheers


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

NB said:


> saifyusuf said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you
> ...


I get your point but I will have to do skills assessment again now to claim points? I left that job and worked in Kuwait since 2017 jan until October 2018. How can I get points? 
My problem is as per assessment if they take away 3 months it will be 4.11 yrs and I will lose 5 points. I already have the invite what should I do to cover this one month difference?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saifyusuf said:


> I get your point but I will have to do skills assessment again now to claim points? I left that job and worked in Kuwait since 2017 jan until October 2018. How can I get points?
> My problem is as per assessment if they take away 3 months it will be 4.11 yrs and I will lose 5 points. I already have the invite what should I do to cover this one month difference?


There is nothing you can do to cover this 1 month
If you proceed with this invite, in all likelihood your application will be rejected and fees forfeited 
I see a zero chance of getting the grant 

Let this invite go waste and suspend your EOI 
Get yourself reassessed and then activate the EOI with the fresh experience 

You can contact a reputable Mara agent to recheck 

Cheers


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

NB said:


> saifyusuf said:
> 
> 
> > I get your point but I will have to do skills assessment again now to claim points? I left that job and worked in Kuwait since 2017 jan until October 2018. How can I get points?
> ...


Ok. So I still have two options right? 
One is to suspend and re assess and re activate once done or apply another EOI with 60 points instead of 65 + SS (5 points) correct?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saifyusuf said:


> Ok. So I still have two options right?
> One is to suspend and re assess and re activate once done or apply another EOI with 60 points instead of 65 + SS (5 points) correct?


If you already have a final invite, I don’t think it’s ethical or legal to lodge another fresh EOI 
It’s best to start the reassessment process, while this EOI is suspended after its unfrozen after 60 days

Cheers


----------



## satyad2 (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi All, please advise if medicals & PCC needs to be valid until the time PR is granted.
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

satyad2 said:


> Hi All, please advise if medicals & PCC needs to be valid until the time PR is granted.
> Thanks.


It is the sole prerogative of the CO
He may ask you to renew them or he may not
You can never be sure

Cheers


----------



## satyad2 (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks NB


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi guys

I lodged my EOI for Economist at 75 point (189) and 75+5 (190 NSW) back in June 2019. 
Now I am considering to apply for skill assessment in Statistician to increase my chance. This occupation is in Low category with No additional condition. I expect to have the same point (75 - 189) for this occupation

Do you think it is worth to apply for another occupation? Can I hold 2 positive skill assessment at the same time? Meaning if I have positive SA for Statistician, does it replace or invalidate my previous assessment as Economist?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I lodged my EOI for Economist at 75 point (189) and 75+5 (190 NSW) back in June 2019.
> Now I am considering to apply for skill assessment in Statistician to increase my chance. This occupation is in Low category with No additional condition. I expect to have the same point (75 - 189) for this occupation
> ...


You can have multiple positive assessment simultaneously 
Getting a second positive assessment, doesn’t affect the earlier assessment in any way whatsoever 
You can have EOIs also in the system for both the Anzsco codes simultaneously 
But make sure that you make no false claims in your RnR to get the positive assessment in the second ANZSCO code 

Cheers


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

NB said:


> You can have multiple positive assessment simultaneously
> Getting a second positive assessment, doesn’t affect the earlier assessment in any way whatsoever
> You can have EOIs also in the system for both the Anzsco codes simultaneously
> But make sure that you make no false claims in your RnR to get the positive assessment in the second ANZSCO code
> ...


Thanks NB

Getting a second positive assessment does not affect the earlier assessment. So if it turns out negative, it will not affect the earlier either, right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

teentitan12 said:


> Thanks NB
> 
> Getting a second positive assessment does not affect the earlier assessment. So if it turns out negative, it will not affect the earlier either, right?


No matter what you do, Or what the outcome is , the first assessment doesn’t get affected
It will remain valid till expiry 

cheers


----------



## vivek1212 (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi all, if i select 'any' for the state preference, does it decrease my chance compared to just selecting 'nsw'.

I am actually unable to create a new eoi now in skillslect(seems to be atopped for november changes)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vivek1212 said:


> Hi all, if i select 'any' for the state preference, does it decrease my chance compared to just selecting 'nsw'.
> 
> I am actually unable to create a new eoi now in skillslect(seems to be atopped for november changes)


Many states don’t prefer to send preinvite to applicants who choose any state
They feel it shows lack of commitment To live and work in the state 

Cheers


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

NB said:


> Many states don’t prefer to send preinvite to applicants who choose any state
> They feel it shows lack of commitment To live and work in the state
> 
> Cheers


Does this mean that the states can see if the candidate has selected their particular state or all?

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

montylee said:


> Does this mean that the states can see if the candidate has selected their particular state or all?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


Probably 
But you have to understand that these maybe all assumptions by the members based on their experience 
It’s not a rule published by all the states or Skillselect .

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

montylee said:


> Does this mean that the states can see if the candidate has selected their particular state or all?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


Some states/territories are quite explicit in their 190 guidelines that you should select only them in your EOI, or you won't be considered, e.g. ACT where _"You must:
select the ACT as your preferred location to live in Australia._"

You will have to check the specific state/territory you are seeking a nomination from to see if they have a similar requirement.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

teentitan12 said:


> Thanks NB
> 
> Getting a second positive assessment does not affect the earlier assessment. So if it turns out negative, it will not affect the earlier either, right?


Be careful with application for 2 skill assessments from the same assessing body. Someone tried to applied for his second skill assessment as Project Administrator even when he was holding a postitive SA for CPM. Eventually, he failed the second one and his first one was also cancelled.


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello everyone.

What are my chances of getting an invite from NSW? My nomited occupation is 312111 - Arch. Draftsperson.
I got 80 points of which includes State Nomination. I already got my 489 Visa lodged sponsored by TAS but I thought of trying my luck in getting 190 Visa from NSW as we all know opportunities there are much better.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

teentitan12 said:


> Originally Posted by teentitan12
> Thanks NB
> Getting a second positive assessment does not affect the earlier assessment. So if it turns out negative, it will not affect the earlier either, right?





vyrarchz said:


> Be careful with application for 2 skill assessments from the same assessing body. Someone tried to applied for his second skill assessment as Project Administrator even when he was holding a postitive SA for CPM. Eventually, he failed the second one and his first one was also cancelled.


It depends on the assessing authority. For ACS, it won't affect your previous assessment. I have seen many people go for a second assessment from Vetassess for a different occupation and got a negative outcome. However, it did not affect their previous positive assessment. Nothing was cancelled. It just means you are not suited for that occupation. If you provide bogus document or make false claims in your RnR, then it might be a different case entirely.


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> Be careful with application for 2 skill assessments from the same assessing body. Someone tried to applied for his second skill assessment as Project Administrator even when he was holding a postitive SA for CPM. Eventually, he failed the second one and his first one was also cancelled.


Thank you for your advice. 

Do you happen to know why he got negative assessment for the second one, and resulting to the first one also being cancelled? 

I mean, there are many reasons to get negative assessment for the second one, but when it leads to the first one also cancelled, it should be due to some particular reasons. Any idea about that would be very helpful


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

teentitan12 said:


> Thank you for your advice.
> 
> Do you happen to know why he got negative assessment for the second one, and resulting to the first one also being cancelled?
> 
> I mean, there are many reasons to get negative assessment for the second one, but when it leads to the first one also cancelled, it should be due to some particular reasons. Any idea about that would be very helpful


I think he used the same contracts, same payslips for two application. He just changed the reference letter and the CO thought that he intended to tell lies. He did not say why he decided to go through the application twice and did everything by himself without consulting anyone.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

vyrarchz said:


> I think he used the same contracts, same payslips for two application. He just changed the reference letter and the CO thought that he intended to tell lies. He did not say why he decided to go through the application twice and did everything by himself without consulting anyone.


If anyone try to fake or lie then it can happen i believe.. I got positively assessed under 261311 2 years back and with same documents for existing employment and few extra documents for new employment i got a positive assessment for 261312.

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019

My ACS assessment for 261311 expired in Aug'19.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

teentitan12 said:


> Thank you for your advice.
> 
> Do you happen to know why he got negative assessment for the second one, and resulting to the first one also being cancelled?
> 
> I mean, there are many reasons to get negative assessment for the second one, but when it leads to the first one also cancelled, it should be due to some particular reasons. Any idea about that would be very helpful





gopiit04 said:


> If anyone try to fake or lie then it can happen i believe.. I got positively assessed under 261311 2 years back and with same documents for existing employment and few extra documents for new employment i got a positive assessment for 261312.
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...


Under 189 you get no advantage whether you are under 261311 or 12 or 13
They are in the same pool
Under 190, some states may prefer one of them over the others
Even in ACS, they are not concerned under which you apply of the 3

Cheers


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

@wallflower11 I think you have a good chance in the next couple of months as all with 80(without SS)or above points have already got an invite as seen from immitracker. Last month Sept 19 also there were two invites with 75 and 80. I am also having similar situation with 70 points without SS, will give my spouse skill assessment most probably this week for an additional 5. All the best.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Architect Joe said:


> @wallflower11 I think you have a good chance in the next couple of months as all with 80(without SS)or above points have already got an invite as seen from immitracker. Last month Sept 19 also there were two invites with 75 and 80. I am also having similar situation with 70 points without SS, will give my spouse skill assessment most probably this week for an additional 5. All the best.


Same situation for me
Got spouse skill assessment positive and points now stand at 85
Fingers crossed for October Friday's

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> I think he used the same contracts, same payslips for two application. He just changed the reference letter and the CO thought that he intended to tell lies. He did not say why he decided to go through the application twice and did everything by himself without consulting anyone.


I also intend to submit exactly the same set of original documents (payslip, reference letter, contract, etc) that I have submitted in the first place. Every single one is exactly the same, even the reference letter because I was working in dual role position, so my employer already include all the duties for these two occupations that I performed in this letter. 

So do you think it is safe in my case?


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

NB said:


> Under 189 you get no advantage whether you are under 261311 or 12 or 13
> They are in the same pool
> Under 190, some states may prefer one of them over the others
> Even in ACS, they are not concerned under which you apply of the 3
> ...


True, I am aware of it. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019

My ACS assessment for 261311 expired in Aug'19.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

teentitan12 said:


> Thank you for your advice.
> 
> Do you happen to know why he got negative assessment for the second one, and resulting to the first one also being cancelled?
> 
> I mean, there are many reasons to get negative assessment for the second one, but when it leads to the first one also cancelled, it should be due to some particular reasons. Any idea about that would be very helpful


I have been positively assessed in 261312, 261311 and 261212 for the same set of documents. Second time negative and causing the first one to cancel simply seems to me that the applicant was somehow unintentionally or intentionally (not blaming) cheating....


----------



## pnam (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi,

I received my invitation for 190 last week. My wife is going to give birth to our child next week, but it will take minimum of 5 weeks to get the child's passport/social security card to apply with the family for the visa. 

My question is should I wait for the documents and apply together? With the invitation expiring after 60 days, I'm not sure if its worth risking it. Someone said that if I apply first and ask the CO to add the baby after applying for the visa, this can make the process take longer in receiving the visa.

Please advise? Thank you!


----------



## pnam (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi,

I received my invitation for 190 last week. My wife is going to give birth to our child next week, but it will take minimum of 5 weeks to get the child's passport/social security card to apply with the family for the visa. 

My question is should I wait for the documents and apply together? With the invitation expiring after 60 days, I'm not sure if its worth risking it. Someone said that if I apply first and ask the CO to add the baby after applying for the visa, this can make the process take longer in receiving the visa.

Please advise? Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pnam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my invitation for 190 last week. My wife is going to give birth to our child next week, but it will take minimum of 5 weeks to get the child's passport/social security card to apply with the family for the visa.
> 
> ...


Once the baby is born, try to get a Tatkal passport
The AAdhaar is not compulsory initially 
It can be uploaded in due course
That way you can submit a complete application including the baby long before your invite expires 

Cheers


----------



## pnam (Feb 27, 2019)

NB said:


> Once the baby is born, try to get a Tatkal passport
> The AAdhaar is not compulsory initially
> It can be uploaded in due course
> That way you can submit a complete application including the baby long before your invite expires
> ...


I am applying from the U.S.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

pnam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my invitation for 190 last week. My wife is going to give birth to our child next week, but it will take minimum of 5 weeks to get the child's passport/social security card to apply with the family for the visa.
> 
> ...


Ideally I would wait for the identity documents and put in a family application at the same time - with even a placeholder like a copy of the birth certificate / passport application form in the interim.

Given in the latter scenario you will likely be adding your newborn to your application no more than 1-2 months after you lodge your visa, I doubt it will delay your processing by much if you go down that road too. 

Nowadays [email protected] are fairly responsive in getting additional applicants added, and [email protected] similarly responsive in generating a HAP ID for additional applicants added. 

I would probably aim to lodge the visa regardless of whether you have the newborns identity documents well before the 60 day limit though, e.g. at day 55 latest - just in case of unanticipated issues with Immiaccount / visa payment.


----------



## pnam (Feb 27, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Ideally I would wait for the identity documents and put in a family application at the same time - with even a placeholder like a copy of the birth certificate / passport application form in the interim.
> 
> Given in the latter scenario you will likely be adding your newborn to your application no more than 1-2 months after you lodge your visa, I doubt it will delay your processing by much if you go down that road too.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Also, it doesn't matter that my EOI only accounted for the number of children before this one right?


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

pnam said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Also, it doesn't matter that my EOI only accounted for the number of children before this one right?


In 2017 my friend lodged visa for him and his wife, later they were unable to complete medical test as his wife was pregnant and can't do X-ray or some test, hence they submitted medicals and added their child after birth and received their grant. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019

My ACS assessment for 261311 expired in Aug'19.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

teentitan12 said:


> I also intend to submit exactly the same set of original documents (payslip, reference letter, contract, etc) that I have submitted in the first place. Every single one is exactly the same, even the reference letter because I was working in dual role position, so my employer already include all the duties for these two occupations that I performed in this letter.
> 
> So do you think it is safe in my case?


I think it depends on the assessing authority. With VET, sometimes their COs seem to be more difficult than other organizations.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> I have been positively assessed in 261312, 261311 and 261212 for the same set of documents. Second time negative and causing the first one to cancel simply seems to me that the applicant was somehow unintentionally or intentionally (not blaming) cheating....


Personally I think other organizations such as CPA or EA are not so strict as VETASSESS. Someone said that you can pass the SA from EA with the same set of documents for different occupations. But things are not that easy with Vet.


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi, What are the chances of getting an NSW invite at 75+5 for occupation code : 261212 - web developer?


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

Does anyone know where Id find information regarding how many invites NSW issues per financial year?


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> I think it depends on the assessing authority. With VET, sometimes their COs seem to be more difficult than other organizations.


Thanks man.

But I will submit exactly the same set of documents I submitted before. So even if the outcome turn out negative for the second occupation assessment, they can not allege or even suspect that I intend to lie (because everything is exactly the same as before), and thus have no reason to invalidate my first assessment. Am I right?


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

> Originally Posted by teentitan12
> Hi guys I lodged my EOI for Economist at 75 point (189) and 75+5 (190 NSW) back in June 2019.
> Now I am considering to apply for skill assessment in Statistician to increase my chance. This occupation is in Low category with No additional condition. I expect to have the same point (75 - 189) for this occupation
> 
> Do you think it is worth to apply for another occupation? Can I hold 2 positive skill assessment at the same time? Meaning if I have positive SA for Statistician, does it replace or invalidate my previous assessment as Economist?





> Originally Posted by vyrarchz
> Be careful with application for 2 skill assessments from the same assessing body. Someone tried to applied for his second skill assessment as Project Administrator even when he was holding a postitive SA for CPM. Eventually, he failed the second one and his first one was also cancelled.





> Originally Posted by vyrarchz
> I think he used the same contracts, same payslips for two application. He just changed the reference letter and the CO thought that he intended to tell lies. He did not say why he decided to go through the application twice and did everything by himself without consulting anyone





> Originally Posted by vyrarchz View Post
> I think it depends on the assessing authority. With VET, sometimes their COs seem to be more difficult than other organizations.





teentitan12 said:


> Thanks man. But I will submit exactly the same set of documents I submitted before. So even if the outcome turn out negative for the second occupation assessment, they can not allege or even suspect that I intend to lie (because everything is exactly the same as before), and thus have no reason to invalidate my first assessment. Am I right?


As long as you are submitting the same document then there is no issue. People have assessed under a different occupation after receiving a positive assessment from vetassess and nothing got cancelled. Don't let people put fear in you for something that is logical. This is common sense.

If you have any doubt, then there is nothing stopping you from opting for a vetassess consultation. I believe that would clear your doubt.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

rashwini said:


> Hi, What are the chances of getting an NSW invite at 75+5 for occupation code : 261212 - web developer?


I have been waiting with 80+5 points for a long time. 261313


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

Hi! I just have a few questions about de facto. I really hope you could help me.

My partner and I submitted our EOI for 190 NSW (I’m the main applicant) last August 2019. We’ve been together for 5 years already and we’re currently living together here in NSW ever since we arrived last April under a temporary working visa. Our evidences for our de facto relationship are as follows:
1) Statement letters from each one of us
2) Statement letters from friends
3) Joint account
4) Lease agreement (we share the house with 2 other people so our lease agreement shows 4 tenants)
5) Superannuation beneficiary proof
6) Social media posts
7) Travel documents
8) Photos and text messages compilations

We’re really hoping that our evidences are enough to prove our relationship, but for peace of mind, we decided to register our relationship here in NSW. We will submit our documents for registration of relationship this week and we know that it would take roughly 2 months before we get the certificate.

My questions are:
1) If ever we receive a pre-invite this October and we still haven’t got the certificate, is it ok to upload the receipt in the meantime then just state in our statement letters that we registered our relationship but we still haven’t received the certificate?
2) Will it be a problem that our EOI date is earlier than our relationship registration date? This is because we just recently decided to register our relationship to strengthen our evidences, but in reality, we’re already in a relationship for 5 years already.

Please share your thoughts. Thank you so much.


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

You are in NSW? Mine is web developer i am offshore


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

perception30 said:


> I have been waiting with 80+5 points for a long time. 261313


Are you in NSW ? I m offshore with job code as web developer not s/w engineer


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ava26 said:


> Hi! I just have a few questions about de facto. I really hope you could help me.
> 
> My partner and I submitted our EOI for 190 NSW (I’m the main applicant) last August 2019. We’ve been together for 5 years already and we’re currently living together here in NSW ever since we arrived last April under a temporary working visa. Our evidences for our de facto relationship are as follows:
> 1) Statement letters from each one of us
> ...


1. No problem
2. No problem

You have to understand that relationship registration is not compulsory 
It’s just one more evidence amongst many, but nevertheless an important one 

As long as you have strong evidence of living together for the last 5 years, not only nsw but earlier also, you should face no problems

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> ava26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! I just have a few questions about de facto. I really hope you could help me.
> ...


Hi NB, thank you so much for your reply. Just want to clarify that we haven’t been living together for the past 5 years. We‘re in a relationship for 5 years now, but not living together. So sorry for the confusion. We just started to live together when we arrived here in Sydney last April (6 months living together as of now). Our lease agreement is a 1 year contract so technically, we’ll be living together until April next year. And we intend to live together as long as we’re here in Sydney. That’s why we considered registering our relationship since we haven’t been living together for at least a year.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ava26 said:


> Hi NB, thank you so much for your reply. Just want to clarify that we haven’t been living together for the past 5 years. We‘re in a relationship for 5 years now, but not living together. So sorry for the confusion. We just started to live together when we arrived here in Sydney last April (6 months living together as of now). Our lease agreement is a 1 year contract so technically, we’ll be living together until April next year. And we intend to live together as long as we’re here in Sydney. That’s why we considered registering our relationship since we haven’t been living together for at least a year.


In that case wait for Pretty Isotonic to respond

He has recently got a grant based on defacto relationship so he can share his first hand experience 

Cheers


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> ava26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB, thank you so much for your reply. Just want to clarify that we haven’t been living together for the past 5 years. We‘re in a relationship for 5 years now, but not living together. So sorry for the confusion. We just started to live together when we arrived here in Sydney last April (6 months living together as of now). Our lease agreement is a 1 year contract so technically, we’ll be living together until April next year. And we intend to live together as long as we’re here in Sydney. That’s why we considered registering our relationship since we haven’t been living together for at least a year.
> ...


Thanks, NB. I hope Pretty Isotonic gets to read this and replies. But do you think it would be better if I register our relationship?


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

rashwini said:


> Are you in NSW ? I m offshore with job code as web developer not s/w engineer


I am onshore with 1.8 years NSW job experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> I am onshore with 1.8 years NSW job experience.


It’s surprising that nsw has not sponsored you with even 85 points and nearly 2 years nsw experience 
What are they looking for I don’t understand 

Cheers


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

perception30 said:


> I am onshore with 1.8 years NSW job experience.




I am sure this month you will get it ... as everyone with 85 got cleared in 189 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

NB said:


> It’s surprising that nsw has not sponsored you with even 85 points and nearly 2 years nsw experience
> 
> What are they looking for I don’t understand
> 
> ...


I am confused too 
It seems they have been inviting very low numbers of applicants lately.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

rashwini said:


> I am sure this month you will get it ... as everyone with 85 got cleared in 189
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The problem is lot of people will not cancel ( or will forget !) their NSW EOI even after getting invited.

There has been a lot of wasted invitations in recent rounds.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

perception30 said:


> The problem is lot of people will not cancel ( or will forget !) their NSW EOI even after getting invited.
> 
> There has been a lot of wasted invitations in recent rounds.


Doesn't their EOI get suspended as soon as they accept? 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

ajnewbie said:


> Doesn't their EOI get suspended as soon as they accept?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


If the EOI is submitted seperately, I think, it does not get cancelled automatically.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

perception30 said:


> If the EOI is submitted seperately, I think, it does not get cancelled automatically.


Ya...makes sense... thanks

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

khoaduong said:


> Anyone gets invite for code 261212 - Web developer please let me know. Thanks.




What’s your points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi!

Any 70 pointers been invited recently? Applied for 511112 NSW Nomination in July with 70 points (1 year NSW Experience), fingers crossed! Keen to hear everyone else's feedback etc.

Cheers!


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

NB said:


> It’s surprising that nsw has not sponsored you with even 85 points and nearly 2 years nsw experience
> What are they looking for I don’t understand
> 
> Cheers


Ah man, I'm having 85 for NSW and having 2y of exp in my code (been living here 5 years now), waiting since July and nothing. Hopefully this month.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

perception30 said:


> I am confused too
> It seems they have been inviting very low numbers of applicants lately.


I am expecting to hear from you this week. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019

My ACS assessment for 261311 expired in Aug'19.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

veshi said:


> Ah man, I'm having 85 for NSW and having 2y of exp in my code (been living here 5 years now), waiting since July and nothing. Hopefully this month.


Simlar to @perception30, from you as well..

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019

My ACS assessment for 261311 expired in Aug'19.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

nlq679 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Any 70 pointers been invited recently? Applied for 511112 NSW Nomination in July with 70 points (1 year NSW Experience), fingers crossed! Keen to hear everyone else's feedback etc.
> 
> Cheers!


Is your point 65+5 or 70+5 ?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

minivini30 said:


> *ANZSCO Code: 351111 - Baker
> *
> Age: 30 Points
> PTE: 10 Points - 07 Apr 2017
> ...





minivini30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can you guide or share your experience with getting skills assessed for project management anzsco code?
> 
> Cheers!


I thought you already applied for a NSW 190 visa as a Baker (351111) in October 2017?


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Any 70 pointers been invited recently? Applied for 511112 NSW Nomination in July with 70 points (1 year NSW Experience), fingers crossed! Keen to hear everyone else's feedback etc.
> 
> Cheers!


I've seen one being invited with the same job code last month. 70+5


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

This doubt might sound silly, but I am unable to figure it out. Why does everyone post their DOE, date of CO contact and date of Grant, but not the date of invite or pre invite?
Am I missing something :/


----------



## Shag (Jul 3, 2018)

Anyone 263111 got invitation form NSW.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Architect Joe said:


> This doubt might sound silly, but I am unable to figure it out. Why does everyone post their DOE, date of CO contact and date of Grant, but not the date of invite or pre invite?
> Am I missing something :/


This is a thread for those who are waiting for the pre invite and final invite
If anyone is giving the date of co contact or grant, he is posting in the wrong thread 
But it’s a free country and forum, so no one can stop from posting wherever one likes

Cheers


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

Shag said:


> Anyone 263111 got invitation form NSW.


Hopefully, next week.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

What I meant was that why aren't people posting date of invite along with the other dates. That would have been informative.
Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> What I meant was that why aren't people posting date of invite along with the other dates. That would have been informative.
> Cheers


Applicants on this thread are waiting for their invites, hence there is no date of invite available yet. As soon as anybody gets an invite or a pre-invite like you said, they usually update letting others know. Also, if you wish to track the date of invites, then there is another thread where applicants from this thread move to after they get invites. The link is below:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a.../1470644-190-visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-657.html

I hope this helps.


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

Hello
Please solve the query regarding 189
For Example:
Applicant A (Single) submitted EOI with 75 points in April 2019 and claims 10 points for Single in November so points will increase to 85 points after 16 November

Applicant B (married with a skilled spouse) submitted EOI with 80 points in September 2019 and claims 5 points more for skilled spouse(5 points already claimed) in November so points will increase to 85 after 16 November

My question is who will get the invite first: Applicant A or B?

Thanking you


----------



## imabunny (Oct 15, 2019)

Anyone 224711 Management Consultant receiving invite recently? Having 75 + 5 points. Hoping for the best,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> Hello
> Please solve the query regarding 189
> For Example:
> Applicant A (Single) submitted EOI with 75 points in April 2019 and claims 10 points for Single in November so points will increase to 85 points after 16 November
> ...


Applicant A

Cheers


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

arnish.singh said:


> Hello
> Please solve the query regarding 189
> For Example:
> Applicant A (Single) submitted EOI with 75 points in April 2019 and claims 10 points for Single in November so points will increase to 85 points after 16 November
> ...



it's going to be Applicant A unfortunately.
as they will keep their current DOE after Nov change not matter how many points they possess as at that DOE. I personally think it is a bit unfair. not because of the change per se, but the way it is implemented and effects on people who are already working towards current partner points 

think about this, what if Applicant B actually reached 75 earlier than Applicant A, say March? by claiming 5 extra partner points now made him disadvantaged simple by having a later DOE


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

victorgu said:


> it's going to be Applicant A unfortunately.
> as they will keep their current DOE after Nov change not matter how many points they possess as at that DOE. I personally think it is a bit unfair. not because of the change per se, but the way it is implemented and effects on people who are already working towards current partner points
> 
> think about this, what if Applicant B actually reached 75 earlier than Applicant A, say March? by claiming 5 extra partner points now made him disadvantaged simple by having a later DOE


Why is it unfortunate? Applicant A applied first. Everybody apparently will keep their DOE. Get your partner points sorter earlier.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

> Originally Posted by arnish.singh
> Hello
> Please solve the query regarding 189
> For Example:
> ...





victorgu said:


> it's going to be Applicant A unfortunately.
> as they will keep their current DOE after Nov change not matter how many points they possess as at that DOE. I personally think it is a bit unfair. not because of the change per se, but the way it is implemented and effects on people who are already working towards current partner points
> 
> think about this, what if Applicant B actually reached 75 earlier than Applicant A, say March? by claiming 5 extra partner points now made him disadvantaged simple by having a later DOE


Well, I agree with you that it's unfair, but it has also been unfair for single applicants for a long time. Now that the tables have turned around, the married applicants need to deal with it. The table need to keep spinning and you can't expect it to be in your favour all the time.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

Notice that NSW Occupation list just updated yesterday

This list was last updated on 17 October 2019
- I cannot post the link, it is the page in NSW website that shows the availability of each occupation

Anything change from the last update?


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

dybydx said:


> Notice that NSW Occupation list just updated yesterday
> 
> This list was last updated on 17 October 2019
> - I cannot post the link, it is the page in NSW website that shows the availability of each occupation
> ...


Availability for Lots of occupations decreased including mine from medium to LOW.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Wow
Thankfully my occupation remains "low" as it was previously 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

frankboy said:


> Availability for Lots of occupations decreased including mine from medium to LOW.


Me too lol changed immediately to low availability


----------



## praveensiva (Oct 17, 2019)

so after the new August 1 changes, occupations with additional criteria = Yes, don't have any chance for offshore invites, rite?


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

praveensiva said:


> so after the new August 1 changes, occupations with additional criteria = Yes, don't have any chance for offshore invites, rite?


Yes that's correct.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

No invites this? 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019

My ACS assessment for 261311 expired in Aug'19.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Anybody got their Invite today?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gopiit04 said:


> No invites this?
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...


I hope you have suspended your EOI till you get a fresh assessment for ACS 

Cheers


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Anybody got their Invite today?


Nothing here, nothing on the tracker, maybe next Friday? Or maybe they'll stop for now?layball:


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

NB said:


> I hope you have suspended your EOI till you get a fresh assessment for ACS
> 
> Cheers


I got got a new assessment result before the old one expired. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019

My ACS assessment for 261311 expired in Aug'19.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

gopiit04 said:


> I got got a new assessment result before the old one expired.
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...


Change your signature. LOL

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Just wonder whether I should spend some money and effort to apply for skill assessment of architectural draftperson - low in availability just as my current one architect - changed from medium to low? They got that occupation out of the list last year and this year they put it in. Who knows what they would remove again that occupation in the future


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Just wonder whether I should spend some money and effort to apply for skill assessment of architectural draftperson - low in availability just as my current one architect - changed from medium to low? They got that occupation out of the list last year and this year they put it in. Who knows what they would remove again that occupation in the future


Sounds like a good idea...it will likely increase your chances of an invite

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

nacalen said:


> Nothing here, nothing on the tracker, maybe next Friday? Or maybe they'll stop for now?layball:


Is the NSW state invite normally on Fridays?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

victorgu said:


> Is the NSW state invite normally on Fridays?


It used to be...but now nothing is predictable

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> It used to be...but now nothing is predictable
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


What time are they normally sent out? like 189, midnight?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

victorgu said:


> What time are they normally sent out? like 189, midnight?


No..I don't think so.. last time or the time before that...they sent it in the afternoon...AU local time

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Seems not today 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Seems not today
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Ya... maybe next week... let's hope they send out a healthy number of invites

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## mh9 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi Experts plz help to understand.
According to this FOI number of Visa granted for 261313 from 1/1/2019-31/8/2019 is 243 in 190 nationwide.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190900377-document-released.pdf

While invitation in NSW for 261313 from 1/1/2019-7/8/2019 is 576

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190800733-document-released.pdf

It looks like nationwide invitation is around 1000 but conversion is 243.

Till 11/8/2019 uninvited EOI for NSW 190, for ANZSCO code 2613, in 85 and above is 407+16.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190801111-document-released.pdf

Don't see any hope. Looks like the situation is worse than ISCAH prediction.


----------



## dcdasilva1 (Oct 19, 2019)

*october round*

does anyone know if last week they did the invitation round for nsw 190???
i was waiting an update on the immitracker website but nothing showed up yet.
thanks


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hello
Just for my knowledge and information
How many CPMs' are waiting for their pre-invite from NSW? I have lodged my EOI on 22nd August-19 and still waiting
Thanks


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

mh9 said:


> Hi Experts plz help to understand.
> According to this FOI number of Visa granted for 261313 from 1/1/2019-31/8/2019 is 243 in 190 nationwide.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190900377-document-released.pdf
> ...


There is also a chance (I don’t know how big though) that the people that applied also got invitations for 189 (especially the 90 pointers) and some of the people do not fit the requirements (the ones that say you have to live and work in NSW). I don’t know how many thought.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Hello
> Just for my knowledge and information
> How many CPMs' are waiting for their pre-invite from NSW? I have lodged my EOI on 22nd August-19 and still waiting
> Thanks


Not many I guess.... I had created a separate thread to get all CPMs together..but just one CPM responded and he had already received his invitation last year

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

dcdasilva1 said:


> does anyone know if last week they did the invitation round for nsw 190???
> 
> i was waiting an update on the immitracker website but nothing showed up yet.
> 
> thanks


No.. there were no invitations sent last week...it may happen this week...

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

mh9 said:


> Hi Experts plz help to understand.
> 
> According to this FOI number of Visa granted for 261313 from 1/1/2019-31/8/2019 is 243 in 190 nationwide.
> 
> ...


Yes, this released document got me worried as well. I was hoping to get an invitation since many 90/85 pointers already got invited in anzsco code 2613*

Again, this doc doesn't make sense at the same time because few 80 pointers ( exclusive SS) got invited in 2613* in last two rounds ( according to immitrackers and reports in expatforum). Could it be that many of these EOIs does not meet NSW work+living criteria?



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Lol... Yes till last year most of the CPMs got their invite even with minimum cut out points. But this year everything is different though
Hope I will get in the upcoming round
🤞🏻🤞🏻
Thanks


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Lol... Yes till last year most of the CPMs got their invite even with minimum cut out points. But this year everything is different though
> Hope I will get in the upcoming round
> 🤞🏻🤞🏻
> Thanks


What is your point score including state nomination?


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

In the latest update of priority list, I saw my occupation (actuary) changed from low to limited, does this mean that they won’t be giving much invites to this occupation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

We can expect some pre-invites this week. 
Priority has been decreased for lots of occupation this time with the new update by nsw. Anyways, Good luck and fingers crossed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kimba0705 said:


> In the latest update of priority list, I saw my occupation (actuary) changed from low to limited, does this mean that they won’t be giving much invites to this occupation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Cheers NB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

Is there a specific day that they are going to send out invites this week?

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Bhavishize said:


> Is there a specific day that they are going to send out invites this week?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Unfortunately... unpredictable

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

Bhavishize said:


> Is there a specific day that they are going to send out invites this week?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Hi fellow mauritian,

From last trends, they usually start coming out around the 14th till the end of the month.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

None reported so far for the month.. not on Immitracker and neither here on Expatforum 

I believe from tomorrow till Friday we should see people reporting 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> Hi fellow mauritian,
> 
> 
> 
> From last trends, they usually start coming out around the 14th till the end of the month.


Thanks man,

Hoping for the best this month.

Cheers

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

How many people under 2613* expecting invite this round with 80+5? Who is going get blessed in next 2 days or next week? 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019

261312 from Aug'19 (Aug'19 - old assessment for 261311 expired)


----------



## nishant.trisal (May 7, 2018)

Hey Guys,

Could anyone post the exact time of receiving the NSW pre-invite last month?

Thanks,
Nishant


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

nishant.trisal said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Could anyone post the exact time of receiving the NSW pre-invite last month?
> 
> ...


Starts coming in by EoD Australia / NSW Business Hours. So Indian time will be in the afternoon around 1400 hrs to 1600 hrs.

None today - hoping for an email tomorrow or day after before Diwali.

They revised their lists so for sure there has to be a mathematical relevance to that step and hence some invites.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> How many people under 2613* expecting invite this round with 80+5? Who is going get blessed in next 2 days or next week?
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...



I’m hoping for one lol. Fingers crossed haha.


----------



## nishant.trisal (May 7, 2018)

bahlv said:


> nishant.trisal said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys,
> ...


Thanks for the info. Appreciate it!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Starts coming in by EoD Australia / NSW Business Hours. So Indian time will be in the afternoon around 1400 hrs to 1600 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya could be, several ANZSCO codes went from 'medium' 'low' to 'limited'. Maybe they will not send out any invites this month or a very few will get them. Just trying to stay positive. Your thoughts??

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Starts coming in by EoD Australia / NSW Business Hours. So Indian time will be in the afternoon around 1400 hrs to 1600 hrs.
> 
> None today - hoping for an email tomorrow or day after before Diwali.
> 
> They revised their lists so for sure there has to be a mathematical relevance to that step and hence some invites.


Immitracker suggests Fridays


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ajnewbie said:


> Ya could be, several ANZSCO codes went from 'medium' 'low' to 'limited'. Maybe they will not send out any invites this month or a very few will get them. Just trying to stay positive. Your thoughts??
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Dude I have an INR400,000 decision dependent on this invite

All I can do it stay positive

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

nacalen said:


> Immitracker suggests Fridays


Yes that's correct mate

Hoping a happy Diwali after this Friday!! (Indians will get the context of this comment) 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Dude I have an INR400,000 decision dependent on this invite
> 
> All I can do it stay positive
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Same here man...lot riding on this... let's hope for the best... good luck!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ajnewbie said:


> Same here man...lot riding on this... let's hope for the best... good luck!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


You too have another invite and waiting to file for Visa?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

bahlv said:


> You too have another invite and waiting to file for Visa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Nope...not that lucky, what I meant was career wise...I know you have put your other invite on hold...right?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ajnewbie said:


> Nope...not that lucky, what I meant was career wise...I know you have put your other invite on hold...right?


Yes South Australia invite is just hanging mate, just imagine I file for Visa, pay 4 lacs and then next week receive NSW invite. Pre tax that is a close to INR6 lacs worth of CTC gone!!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Yes South Australia invite is just hanging mate, just imagine I file for Visa, pay 4 lacs and then next week receive NSW invite. Pre tax that is a close to INR6 lacs worth of CTC gone!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Man.. that's a huge sum... hope that you get your invite soon... good luck!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

Just received a pre-invite from NSW!

Occupation: 511112 Project Administrator
Points: 75 + 5
On-shore with 1 year work experience in NSW


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

mkeg08 said:


> Just received a pre-invite from NSW!
> 
> Occupation: 511112 Project Administrator
> Points: 75 + 5
> On-shore with 1 year work experience in NSW


Congratulations


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Recieved pre invite at 0326 India time 

Yay!!!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Recieved pre invite at 0326 India time
> 
> Yay!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Congratulations!
It seems like yesterday when you were worried about the invite... Oh wait! Haha

All the best! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Recieved pre invite at 0326 India time
> 
> Yay!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!! Very happy for you!


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

Congratulations for those who received invite.

Should we expect them to continue sending invites throughout the day ?

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

Bhavishize said:


> Congratulations for those who received invite.
> 
> Should we expect them to continue sending invites throughout the day ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


This is exactly what I was going to ask, is this all done or should we still have hopes for the rest of the day? Please anyone who has experience like this please advise


----------



## NEDIII (Aug 1, 2019)

victorgu said:


> This is exactly what I was going to ask, is this all done or should we still have hopes for the rest of the day? Please anyone who has experience like this please advise


That's my question too!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Jelly11 said:


> Congratulations!!! Very happy for you!


Thanks mate! Hoping the best for you too!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

naman1282 said:


> Congratulations!
> It seems like yesterday when you were worried about the invite... Oh wait! Haha
> 
> All the best!
> ...


Yeah Naman, this is how it feels when you save close to half a million rupees 
Thanks for the wishes!! Hoping the best for everyone 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

any information regarding invites to accountants ..???


----------



## NEDIII (Aug 1, 2019)

It's confirmed, all invitations have been sent out! that's it for October!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

I am sure a lot of 85 pointers will update this thread as India (and other Asian countries) wake up
I had a morning flight to catch so was here early

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

NEDIII said:


> It's confirmed, all invitations have been sent out! that's it for October!



How do you know its confirmed mate ?


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey guys

Congrats! From what email address did you receive the invite? will be one of the most exciting emails you get in your life i am sure


----------



## NEDIII (Aug 1, 2019)

victorgu said:


> How do you know its confirmed mate?


Someone has called the department and they confirmed that all invites have been sent out!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

captainrock said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Congrats! From what email address did you receive the invite? will be one of the most exciting emails you get in your life i am sure


Thanks 
The subject and email address for your reference 
It has the name followed by EoI number that I have masked









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

did any accountants receive an invite. ???
any idea??


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

My hunch says most 80 pointers on shore and 85 pointers offshore would have recieved 
But they do prioritize occupations 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Thanks
> The subject and email address for your reference
> It has the name followed by EoI number that I have masked
> 
> ...


thank you so much! can imagine how happy you are when seeing that subject line hahaha. Cheers man


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

Mr. said:


> did any accountants receive an invite. ???
> any idea??


I don't think they did mate. I'm with 90+5 accountant onshore with 1.5 exp, no pre-invite


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

victorgu said:


> I don't think they did mate. I'm with 90+5 accountant onshore with 1.5 exp, no pre-invite


Just out of curiosity 
what will be your score after nov 16 changes ??


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

captainrock said:


> thank you so much! can imagine how happy you are when seeing that subject line hahaha. Cheers man


Haha yeah!
Woke up at 0420 India time to see this, and I REALLY woke up then and got ready all excited. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

victorgu said:


> I don't think they did mate. I'm with 90+5 accountant onshore with 1.5 exp, no pre-invite


Wow man, that shows how tough is the competition for pro rata occupations 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

bahlv said:


> My hunch says most 80 pointers on shore and 85 pointers offshore would have recieved
> But they do prioritize occupations
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



I didn’t get an invite. Hopefully next month. It seems to be quite competitive.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Wow man, that shows how tough is the competition for pro rata occupations
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




Do u have partner points currently?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

victorgu said:


> I don't think they did mate. I'm with 90+5 accountant onshore with 1.5 exp, no pre-invite




Do u have partner point?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Recieved pre invite at 0326 India time
> 
> Yay!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Congratulations man... great news!! All the very best!!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Software Engineer (261313) - no pre-invitation received. 

The last nail in the coffin and no more dreaming for me anymore with this upcoming disaster (Nov 16 point change). I will be at the bottom of the list.

*FCK my luck. Now I profoundly regret not doing the PY.*


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

perception30 said:


> Software Engineer (261313) - no pre-invitation received.
> 
> The last nail in the coffin and no more dreaming for me anymore with this upcoming disaster (Nov 16 point change). I will be at the bottom of the list.
> 
> *FCK my luck. Now I profoundly regret not doing the PY.*


I feel you mate...hang in there...you never know when you will get invited.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

perception30 said:


> Software Engineer (261313) - no pre-invitation received.
> 
> The last nail in the coffin and no more dreaming for me anymore with this upcoming disaster (Nov 16 point change). I will be at the bottom of the list.
> 
> *FCK my luck. Now I profoundly regret not doing the PY.*




Can’t you call them and ask ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

perception30 said:


> Software Engineer (261313) - no pre-invitation received.
> 
> The last nail in the coffin and no more dreaming for me anymore with this upcoming disaster (Nov 16 point change). I will be at the bottom of the list.
> 
> *FCK my luck. Now I profoundly regret not doing the PY.*


I also took the decision of not spending $15,000 on PY

But it was based off my occupation moving to Non-Pro rata from Pro Rata

I hope the decision was right. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

perception30 said:


> Software Engineer (261313) - no pre-invitation received.
> 
> The last nail in the coffin and no more dreaming for me anymore with this upcoming disaster (Nov 16 point change). I will be at the bottom of the list.
> 
> *FCK my luck. Now I profoundly regret not doing the PY.*


How will you be at the bottom ???


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

As one of waiter, doing some observation from previous years, NSW tend to send highest number of invitation during Mar - May for each FY.

I'm sure many high pointer will get invitation soon. Except case that visa is expired and does not meet NSW additional criteria anymore.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Any CPM got their Invite?


----------



## hannahng21 (May 11, 2017)

victorgu said:


> Mr. said:
> 
> 
> > did any accountants receive an invite. ???
> ...


Can you please share your point breakdown and Doe? Such a nightmare as Accountants with 90points dont have an invite


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mirand said:


> Do u have partner points currently?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I have 75+5 state nomination +5 partner points 
Spouse occupation is Fashion Designer so it's on STSOL which gives points for 190 but not for 189

All the best

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ajnewbie said:


> Congratulations man... great news!! All the very best!!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Thanks man.. hope that you'll get it soon

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

hannahng21 said:


> Can you please share your point breakdown and Doe? Such a nightmare as Accountants with 90points dont have an invite


All in my signature


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

hannahng21 said:


> Can you please share your point breakdown and Doe? Such a nightmare as Accountants with 90points dont have an invite


Age 30 PTE 20 PY 5 NAATI 5 EDU 20 EXP 5 Partner 5


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

Mr. said:


> Just out of curiosity
> what will be your score after nov 16 changes ??


As in my signature, 95 with partner


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

mirand said:


> Do u have partner points currently?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, as in my signature ,Age 30 PTE 20 PY 5 NAATI 5 EDU 20 EXP 5 Partner 5


----------



## nickoletta1219 (Aug 16, 2019)

I have received NSW 190 pre-invite this morning.

132311 HR mgr

Hope all the best for everyone here!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

nickoletta1219 said:


> I have received NSW 190 pre-invite this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Points? And are you offshore or onshore?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nickoletta1219 (Aug 16, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Points? And are you offshore or onshore?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


It's 65+5. I'm offshore.

Age 25 
PTE 10 (76/87/82/90)
Edu 15 
Exp 15
State 5

BTW, I got VIC 190 invitation on 30 Sep. Today comes this good news. 
Good luck for everyone!


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Architect 80+5 no pre-invite yet. Nothing so far  5 months waiting already.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Thanks man.. hope that you'll get it soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hey mate, are you offshore or onshore? What's your ANZSCO? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dear Experts,

I am an offshore applicant. As I can see on the skilled occupation list for NSW for Occupation 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer), there is a condition that I should have 1-year experience in NSW to apply for this occupation. So it is clear I cant apply, however, There are certain occupation like ICT Support Engineer and Network Administrator for which I am sure I shall get positive skill assessment, there are no special conditions mentioned for them. Can I apply for them as an offshore applicant? Can anybody please make clear me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mfar (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi guys, 

I have 80 points (189) and 85 points (190 NSW). My major is ICT business analyst and I have +1 experience from NSW. I've submitted my EOI in June 2019 and haven't received the invitation offer yet. I'm wondering if anyone with the same condition have received the invitation? 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mfar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have 80 points (189) and 85 points (190 NSW). My major is ICT business analyst and I have +1 experience from NSW. I've submitted my EOI in June 2019 and haven't received the invitation offer yet. I'm wondering if anyone with the same condition have received the invitation?
> 
> Cheers


Are you still working in nsw ?

Cheers


----------



## mfar (Oct 24, 2019)

NB said:


> Are you still working in nsw ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I am still in NSW.


----------



## mfar (Oct 24, 2019)

mfar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have 80 points (189) and 85 points (190 NSW). My major is ICT business analyst and I have +1 experience from NSW. I've submitted my EOI in June 2019 and haven't received the invitation offer yet. I'm wondering if anyone with the same condition have received the invitation?
> 
> Cheers


Also, I have superior English.

Sorry for the incomplete information. It's the first time that I'm using this website and I don't have edit access.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Abhi said:


> Hey mate, are you offshore or onshore? What's your ANZSCO?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I'm offshore 
224711, Management Consultant 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi

I've received the pre-invite from NSW today. My ANZSO code is 261312, have 85 points with SS, superior english, 8+ years of ACS recognised experience, claimed partner points of 5 and have been here in NSW since 2017.


I'm in the process of putting together the documents for completing the application. I've a couple of questions. Can someone guide me with the answers or point me to the right thread in this forum?

1) One of the documents I need to provide is "Full curriculum vitae/resume". 

Questions:

a) Is there any specific or suggested format in which this should be prepared?
b) What are the points I should ensure are covered in this?
c) Should this document be notarised by JP?

2) Do I need to submit tax assessments of Australia?
3) How many recent months payslips should I submit?

Also, can someone let me know if there is any document(s) apart from the ones below that I should include?
1) Passports (both mine and partner's)
2) ACS skill assessments (both mine and partner's)
3) PTE (both mine and partner's)
4) Educational certificates (mine)
5) Resume (mine)
6) Previous work experience (mine)
7) Current work experience, including payslips (mine)
8) Difference in name affidavit (mine)

Finally, is there any document above that I should include my partner's document as well?

Thanks in advance for any inputs or guidance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hisumesh said:


> Hi
> 
> I've received the pre-invite from NSW today. My ANZSO code is 261312, have 85 points with SS, superior english, 8+ years of ACS recognised experience, claimed partner points of 5 and have been here in NSW since 2017.
> 
> ...


a) you can use the VIc cv template
https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/word_doc/0011/1245188/Chronological-CV.doc
2) you should
3) All NSW payslips

As you have claimed partner points you have to give the complete set of evidence for experience that you are giving for yourself 

Cheers


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

NB said:


> a) you can use the VIc cv template
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/word_doc/0011/1245188/Chronological-CV.doc
> 2) you should
> 3) All NSW payslips
> ...


Hi NB

Thank you very much. A couple of follow-up questions, if I may.

1) Should the resume also be notarised?
2) So for partner, in addition to ACS assessment I should submit all the experience documents. Am I correct?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi experts i have 80+5 for Systems Administrator but still haven’t got invite today, are there any chance they will send some invites on Friday.
My points break down 
PTE :20
Edu: 20
Age :30
PY: 5
Naati: 5
Total :80 
DOE: 5-Oct-2019


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

congrats mate 👍🏻


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I received my pre-invite earlier today and tried to submit my application. However while the documents were getting uploaded, the website suddenly failed. When I tried to access my link again, it does not function anymore. I received an email that my application has been received however:

1. the documents in the summary are incomplete which would result to some points claim to not be substantiated
2. the "I have read and understood the terms and conditions..." was answered with No even though I ticked the acknowledgment box.
3. I was not able to pay as the website failed while trying to upload the files

I have emailed NSW Dept of Industry about this issue and am planning to call tomorrow. Was just wondering if anyone is familiar with this situation and if you have any advice? Will I be able to make changes to my application?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hisumesh said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Thank you very much. A couple of follow-up questions, if I may.
> 
> ...


1. No
2. YES
Cheers


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Did any 261212 Web Developer get the invitation today?


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

I received my invitation today. Waited whole month to get the ITA after submission of application against NSW pre-invite received on 19-Sep-2019.
Thank you NB for your kind support as I am silent follower of you. Your posts are quite helpful to get this done. I hope your support will be continued for all fellow members.

ANZSCO - 233999 Engineering Professional NEC
Points (190) - 80+5 (Offshore)
EOI - 13-Sep-2019
NSW Pre-Invite - 19-Sep-2019
NSW 190 ITA - 24-Oct-2019


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Baaghi said:


> I received my invitation today. Waited whole month to get the ITA after submission of application against NSW pre-invite received on 19-Sep-2019.
> Thank you NB for your kind support as I am silent follower of you. Your posts are quite helpful to get this done. I hope your support will be continued for all fellow members.
> 
> ANZSCO - 233999 Engineering Professional NEC
> ...


Wow that's a long time

After how many days did you respond to Pre Invite?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Wow that's a long time
> 
> After how many days did you respond to Pre Invite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Dear bahlv,

I submitted the application on 23-Sep-2019 while NSW pre-invite was received on 19-Sep-2019.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Baaghi said:


> Dear bahlv,
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted the application on 23-Sep-2019 while NSW pre-invite was received on 19-Sep-2019.


Thanks !!
Now I wont get desperate for my final invite even if it takes a month 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Thanks !!
> Now I wont get desperate for my final invite even if it takes a month
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I think for offshore applicants, they are taking approx 3-4 weeks to issue an ITA, while for onshore applicants, it is comparatively fast i.e., a week or even less!!!
Hopefully you will get your invite soon


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Thanks !!
> Now I wont get desperate for my final invite even if it takes a month
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Furthermore, what I learned from NB's posts, is the Patience!!!!
Patience is the key for entire process, never loose hope, sooner or later, its gonna happen for sure in our favor!!!


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

NB said:


> 1. No
> 2. YES
> Cheers


Thank you very much.


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey guys,

Hope we are all well,
Just a quick question, is it possible NSW did not issue invites to certain occupations this time?
has the similar situations happened before in previous rounds? I know 190 pre-invites are pretty unpredictable but just out of curiosity.

Cheers,


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

Has anyone 'Life Scientist (General)' received a pre-invite?


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

victorgu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hope we are all well,
> Just a quick question, is it possible NSW did not issue invites to certain occupations this time?
> ...


There are invitations sent to accountants. Some agents posted that they recieve invite for accountants with 95 points.


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

piyali said:


> there are invitations sent to accountants. Some agents posted that they recieve invite for accountants with 95 points.


90+5?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

victorgu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hope we are all well,
> Just a quick question, is it possible NSW did not issue invites to certain occupations this time?
> ...


Of course
The states have limited number of invite quotas and they would like to spread them over the year so that they get the best applicants 
So especially in codes in which there is low or limited demand, they will invite only selectively and that may not be in every round

Cheers


----------



## zjcar200421 (Apr 10, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Recieved pre invite at 0326 India time
> 
> Yay!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


What's your invited points of NSW for management consutant? Is it 75+5? I also have 75+5, hopefully I will get invited next month LOL


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

victorgu said:


> 90+5?


95+5


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

Piyali said:


> 95+5


No wonder, thanks for the information, I'm just surprised still many new 95s are there after 11th as last round already cleared all of 95s for accountants.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

zjcar200421 said:


> What's your invited points of NSW for management consutant? Is it 75+5? I also have 75+5, hopefully I will get invited next month LOL


Its 75+5+5 = 85

5 extra for spies skills and English 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi Everyone, would like to ask several questions about my situation now.

Last month I have lodged my Visa application SN 489. So i already paid the visa fee, did my mwdical check up. Unfortunately, i was positive in TB so O need to finish my medication first. However, juat yesterday I received an invitation fromNSW 190 which im seriously considering to apply. Question is:

1. Does the visa is refundable?

2. Can I use the HAP Id from visa 489, as it was just recent. Or I need to do another check up if we are invited.

3. My invitation link from NSW says it expired. Anyone got the same experience and what did the do to get another link. I already emailed them yesterday but there is no response.

Thank so much!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ga2au said:


> Hi Everyone, would like to ask several questions about my situation now.
> 
> Last month I have lodged my Visa application SN 489. So i already paid the visa fee, did my mwdical check up. Unfortunately, i was positive in TB so O need to finish my medication first. However, juat yesterday I received an invitation fromNSW 190 which im seriously considering to apply. Question is:
> 
> ...


1 - only in very limited circumstances, not in this instance I think. a MARA agent would know 100%.

2 - if the health requirements are identical, then yes.


----------



## zjcar200421 (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks for the info, could you invite me to the management consultant WhatsApp group?


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> Did any 261212 Web Developer get the invitation today?


did you apply through web developer code ? whats your point and DOE?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> ga2au said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone, would like to ask several questions about my situation now.
> ...


Thank you for the reply. Any situation that yhe link from NSW expired, then reissued again?

BTW, my points is 65 including the SS


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ga2au said:


> Hi Everyone, would like to ask several questions about my situation now.
> 
> Last month I have lodged my Visa application SN 489. So i already paid the visa fee, did my mwdical check up. Unfortunately, i was positive in TB so O need to finish my medication first. However, juat yesterday I received an invitation fromNSW 190 which im seriously considering to apply. Question is:
> 
> ...


1. You can apply for refund, but only in rare cases they do give refund of a small amount
2. You can use the 489 medicals 
Give the HAPID number of the 489 when applying for the 190
If any test is missing, you will be asked to do that test only
3. NSW can only help you out. The link can be used only a limited number of times I think. So they would probably need to send you a fresh link

Cheers


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

NB said:


> ga2au said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone, would like to ask several questions about my situation now.
> ...


Thank you! Hopefully they respond to my email.


----------



## S.T (Jul 8, 2019)

Hello everyone.

We were lucky enough to receive NSW state nomination invitation yesterday (ICT Project Manager 80+5).

I did lodge the application and received and confirmation email from Industry NSW. Unfortunately, I could not process the payment before submitting the application and I also wanted to provide more documents to support my application. 

My concern is whether I should send them an email asking for payment request and providing documents that I would like to submit, or I just wait for their email?
Another issue is normally how long Industry NSW will be contacting applicants after their submission?

Could anyone please help me with my queries above? It would be very much appreciated.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

S.T said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> We were lucky enough to receive NSW state nomination invitation yesterday (ICT Project Manager 80+5).
> 
> ...


We have the same issue. I emailed them yesterday, but have not heard anything. Maybe you email them and try to wait until Monday. If no email im gonna call them. Please let me know yours.


----------



## S.T (Jul 8, 2019)

ga2au said:


> We have the same issue. I emailed them yesterday, but have not heard anything. Maybe you email them and try to wait until Monday. If no email im gonna call them. Please let me know yours.


Thank you for your information. I will email them today. Hopefully they will get back next week


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

S.T said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> We were lucky enough to receive NSW state nomination invitation yesterday (ICT Project Manager 80+5).
> 
> ...


I had an error when I was uploading my docs so not everything was uploaded. I called them today to explain (number should be in the invite email), and was advised to just send them an email with the additional documents. They also sent a separate payment link via email because after the error, I was not shown a payment page. I recommend calling the office for advice on what steps you can take


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

I just responded to the Pre Invite - thankfully all uploads and payment went through successfully


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

mkeg08 said:


> S.T said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone.
> ...


Thank you! Will call on Monday.


----------



## pkds (Oct 25, 2019)

What was your EOI submission date?


----------



## pkds (Oct 25, 2019)

S.T said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> We were lucky enough to receive NSW state nomination invitation yesterday (ICT Project Manager 80+5).
> 
> ...


What is effective date of DOE ?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

pkds said:


> What was your EOI submission date?


HI! July 2...you?


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi all hru


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

S.T said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> We were lucky enough to receive NSW state nomination invitation yesterday (ICT Project Manager 80+5).
> 
> ...


Hi ST, 
I have the same problem with you, but i resolved today buy simply making sure all my files are less than 10MB COMBINED.


----------



## zjcar200421 (Apr 10, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Its 75+5+5 = 85
> 
> 5 extra for spies skills and English
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info, could you invite me to the management consultant WhatsApp group?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

zjcar200421 said:


> Thanks for the info, could you invite me to the management consultant WhatsApp group?


Send me your number over PM 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## zjcar200421 (Apr 10, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Send me your number over PM
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


It seems that I am not allowed to send a PM cause I am new here. Could you send me a PM so that I can reply? Thanks a lot.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

zjcar200421 said:


> It seems that I am not allowed to send a PM cause I am new here. Could you send me a PM so that I can reply? Thanks a lot.


I wont be able to for the same reason 

I think it will activate after 5 posts



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

bahlv said:


> I wont be able to for the same reason
> 
> I think it will activate after 5 posts
> 
> ...


Sent pm, that was your 5th post 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## zjcar200421 (Apr 10, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Sent pm, that was your 5th post
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I got the message, thanks bro


----------



## beer1404 (May 27, 2019)

Finally Granted Visa

Overall Points 80 (75 +5 (NSW))
Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - 14/March/2019
NSW Skilled Nominated migration (190) - Application Approved - 01/April /2019
Documents submitted - 13/May/2019
Visa Grant - 22/Oct/2019

Thank you all for posting valuable information in this forum without which firect grant would have been impossible.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi @NB, i got my ITA today for NSW 190. While I have an ongoing Immiaccount from agent handling my SA489 application, i will be the one whose lodging this NSW 190 visa. So my u question is, should I make another Immiaccount without the agent or I will ask my agent to give me my existing 489 Immiaccount.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ga2au said:


> Hi @NB, i got my ITA today for NSW 190. While I have an ongoing Immiaccount from agent handling my SA489 application, i will be the one whose lodging this NSW 190 visa. So my u question is, should I make another Immiaccount without the agent or I will ask my agent to give me my existing 489 Immiaccount.
> 
> Cheers


Even If you are going to lodge the 190 application directly, it is better to keep the against informed as you would need to withdraw the 489 once you are granted the 190

You can create a new Immiaccount to lodge the 190 If you do not want to link the existing 489 application to this 

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ga2au said:


> Hi @NB, i got my ITA today for NSW 190. While I have an ongoing Immiaccount from agent handling my SA489 application, i will be the one whose lodging this NSW 190 visa. So my u question is, should I make another Immiaccount without the agent or I will ask my agent to give me my existing 489 Immiaccount.
> 
> Cheers


Hey
When did you receive the pre invite and when did you submit documents?


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

Dear All,

Does NSW issue invite for 261313 without any work-ex in NSW or it is a must for getting an invitation?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

coolrt said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Does NSW issue invite for 261313 without any work-ex in NSW or it is a must for getting an invitation?


Depends if "additional criteria" applies to your ANZSCO code. Check the link below:

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

bahlv said:


> ga2au said:
> 
> 
> > Hi @NB, i got my ITA today for NSW 190. While I have an ongoing Immiaccount from agent handling my SA489 application, i will be the one whose lodging this NSW 190 visa. So my u question is, should I make another Immiaccount without the agent or I will ask my agent to give me my existing 489 Immiaccount.
> ...


HI! I Received the pre invite from NSW last Thursday October 24. I submitted the documents on 26th, then I received the hr ITA today.

Cheers!


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Depends if "additional criteria" applies to your ANZSCO code. Check the link below:
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list


Unfortunately it says 'Yes' for 261313, so I should not be expecting NSW invite unless completing a year in NSW in the same occupation.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

coolrt said:


> Unfortunately it says 'Yes' for 261313, so I should not be expecting NSW invite unless completing a year in NSW in the same occupation.


That is correct. "Additional Criteria" occupations require the applicants to be currently living and working in NSW for a minimum period of 1 year to be considered.


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

nb said:


> ga2au said:
> 
> 
> > hi @nb, i got my ita today for nsw 190. While i have an ongoing immiaccount from agent handling my sa489 application, i will be the one whose lodging this nsw 190 visa. So my u question is, should i make another immiaccount without the agent or i will ask my agent to give me my existing 489 immiaccount.
> ...


thank you!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ga2au said:


> HI! I Received the pre invite from NSW last Thursday October 24. I submitted the documents on 26th, then I received the hr ITA today.
> 
> Cheers!


Cool
Same situation but waiting
My document list was long maybe that's the reason I haven't recieved yet

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

bahlv said:


> ga2au said:
> 
> 
> > HI! I Received the pre invite from NSW last Thursday October 24. I submitted the documents on 26th, then I received the hr ITA today.
> ...



How many documents did you submit? Mines 12 documents


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ga2au said:


> How many documents did you submit? Mines 12 documents


Mine are 26 

All the previous company ref letters and current companies 4 latest salary slips included + spouse PTE and + spouse skill assessment


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

bahlv said:


> ga2au said:
> 
> 
> > How many documents did you submit? Mines 12 documents
> ...


I see. I didn't include the reference letter and payslips becoz my husbands skills are from vetassess.. So no need.


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> That is correct. "Additional Criteria" occupations require the applicants to be currently living and working in NSW for a minimum period of 1 year to be considered.


Any exceptions seen in past for the additional criteria? :juggle:


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

coolrt said:


> Any exceptions seen in past for the additional criteria? :juggle:


This new requirement from NSW has come into effect recently. So far I have not seen any exceptions and I do not think there will be any in the near future. It is better to look for alternate pathways to apply. 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> This new requirement from NSW has come into effect recently. So far I have not seen any exceptions and I do not think there will be any in the near future. It is better to look for alternate pathways to apply.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Thanks Man..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

coolrt said:


> Any exceptions seen in past for the additional criteria? :juggle:


They will not make exceptions for a particular applicant, but this list is not cast in stone
It may change from time to time depending on the employment conditions 
So keep checking this list every couple of weeks

Cheers


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> They will not make exceptions for a particular applicant, but this list is not cast in stone
> It may change from time to time depending on the employment conditions
> So keep checking this list every couple of weeks
> 
> Cheers


That's a real stress buster reply bro.. :clap2: 
Will keep checking with fingers crossed.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ga2au said:


> I see. I didn't include the reference letter and payslips becoz my husbands skills are from vetassess.. So no need.


Both mine and my wife skills are from Vetassess but submitted as they were optional 

Just staying safe 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

bahlv said:


> ga2au said:
> 
> 
> > I see. I didn't include the reference letter and payslips becoz my husbands skills are from vetassess.. So no need.
> ...


I see. That good too.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ga2au said:


> I see. That good too.


I know a Management Consultant who submitted only the required documents and not optional one's , still got the invite within one week. 

But I had all handy in one folder so thought I will rather submit everything and not wait for a clarification email 

All the best for filing your Visa, may we meet in Sydney sometime soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

bahlv said:


> ga2au said:
> 
> 
> > I see. That good too.
> ...


Yes!! Lets meet.. 😉


----------



## kbm071 (May 1, 2019)

Hi

I've got pre-invite last week with 75+5 chef. 

How long does it normally take to get the real Invitation recently?


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

kbm071 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've got pre-invite last week with 75+5 chef.
> 
> How long does it normally take to get the real Invitation recently?


It really depends, i got only 3 days. Other takes weeks.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

kbm071 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've got pre-invite last week with 75+5 chef.
> 
> How long does it normally take to get the real Invitation recently?


It depends. I got mine within 16 hours. My friend same occupation got it in 3 weeks.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

cnflwy said:


> It depends. I got mine within 16 hours. My friend same occupation got it in 3 weeks.


Wow!! 
That's really an eye opener as you were in same occupation !

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mfar (Oct 24, 2019)

*Next round*

Hi guys, 

Do you have any idea when is the next round of NSW visa invitation?

cheers,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mfar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you have any idea when is the next round of NSW visa invitation?
> 
> cheers,


There are no rounds in state sponsorship 
They send it as and when they have identified a batch of invites

Cheers


----------



## Mehul545 (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello 

I have lodge 190 NSW with 75 +5 points in software engineering 261313. I am living in NSW and have 5 years experience.

Pte : 65+
Experience: 5 years

Is there any chance to get invitation?



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

S.T said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> We were lucky enough to receive NSW state nomination invitation yesterday (ICT Project Manager 80+5).
> 
> ...


Hi mate!!

Congrats on your invite from NSW!! I’m too applying under the same code of ICT PM.

Would be helpful if you could share some of your details as our occupation is very rare 🙂

Are you offshore? 
How long did it take for your preinvite to get approved? 
Also did you claim souse points and under which code?

Thanks a lot in advance! All the best 🙂


----------



## mfar (Oct 24, 2019)

NB said:


> There are no rounds in state sponsorship
> They send it as and when they have identified a batch of invites
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, you are very helpful as always! Do you have any estimation based on your previous experiences?


----------



## Mehul545 (Feb 5, 2019)

Mehul545 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have lodge 190 NSW with 75 +5 points in software engineering 261313. I am living in NSW and have 5 years experience.
> 
> ...


I have 5 years experience in NSW

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mfar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although there are no "rounds" but the Wed or Fri in the last 10 calendar days of the month are the most expected days to get the invitation email. So it will now be 20-22 Nov or 27-29 Nov
All the best!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks to Almighty, got the ITA today. Pre-invite was issued on 24-Oct-2019 and nomination application was submitted on 27-Oct-2019.

I've a question. We are on 457 visa and it will expire in Feb, 2020. I understand that we would be getting a bridging visa so that we can continue to be in Australia till the time a decision is made on our 190 visa application. When would this bridging visa be issued to us? Would it be after we apply for the 190 visa by uploading all the documents?

Thanks in advance for any pointers.


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi guys,

I was living & working in NSW on 476 visa for the last 18 months. I am back in my home country at the moment because my visa has expired.

Looking forward for upcoming 491 and 190. However I do not have PCC from NSW Police. 

Will I be required to submit PCC from NSW when I submit application in the future?

If so, how do I apply for NSW PCC from offshore.

Thanks.


Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

hisumesh said:


> Thanks to Almighty, got the ITA today. Pre-invite was issued on 24-Oct-2019 and nomination application was submitted on 27-Oct-2019.
> 
> I've a question. We are on 457 visa and it will expire in Feb, 2020. I understand that we would be getting a bridging visa so that we can continue to be in Australia till the time a decision is made on our 190 visa application. When would this bridging visa be issued to us? Would it be after we apply for the 190 visa by uploading all the documents?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any pointers.


Yes after you lodge your 190 visa - usually it is almost instantly after you lodge (ours was ~1-2 minutes after). You will likely be eligible for Medicare as soon as it comes through. 

Assuming your 457 comes to a natural end (e.g. not cancelled), then the Bridging visa will be activated in Feb 2020.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhavishize said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was living & working in NSW on 476 visa for the last 18 months. I am back in my home country at the moment because my visa has expired.
> 
> ...


You will need an Australia pcc
You can apply here

https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/services/criminal-records/national-police-checks

Make sure you check all the boxes applicable in your case

Cheers


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes after you lodge your 190 visa - usually it is almost instantly after you lodge (ours was ~1-2 minutes after). You will likely be eligible for Medicare as soon as it comes through.
> 
> Assuming your 457 comes to a natural end (e.g. not cancelled), then the Bridging visa will be activated in Feb 2020.


Thank you very much


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

hisumesh said:


> Thanks to Almighty, got the ITA today. Pre-invite was issued on 24-Oct-2019 and nomination application was submitted on 27-Oct-2019.
> 
> I've a question. We are on 457 visa and it will expire in Feb, 2020. I understand that we would be getting a bridging visa so that we can continue to be in Australia till the time a decision is made on our 190 visa application. When would this bridging visa be issued to us? Would it be after we apply for the 190 visa by uploading all the documents?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any pointers.


Congrats on ITA
I submitted on 25th October and waiting 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> a) you can use the VIc cv template
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/word_doc/0011/1245188/Chronological-CV.doc
> 
> ...


@NB
I had uploaded my CV as is which I anyways use for job applications, it has details of all positions and what I do as a management consulting professional. It has all the companies I have worked for and the projects I did. Had used this CV for Vetassess and also for South Australia application.

Hope I dont need to send something in the Victoria format? Else I can email.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

kbm071 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've got pre-invite last week with 75+5 chef.
> 
> How long does it normally take to get the real Invitation recently?


Could you please break down your points? Also, what is your EOI Effect Date?


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
Hope everyone is going well. Can you guys do a favour for all who are in queue for receiving invites. Can you pull back you 189 applications if they are in submitted status and you all have filed the pr petition please. This will be very helpful for others gaining invites and fulfilling their dreams too.


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi @NB and others

I'm in the process of filling up Form 80 as part of visa lodgement. While doing so realised that we had mentioned two different dates for bachelor's degree completion date in the ACS application and EOI. Mistake was due the date on degree certificate and and date on the last semester transcript. Can someone advice what should we do? What date should we mention on Form 80 and any other action we should undertake?

Thanks in advance for any suggestion.


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi @NB and others

A few further questions related to Form 80.

1) Addresses - Should we mention the hotels we had stayed during our holidays? Period ranges from 1 day to 10 days.
2) I had been on multiple foreign assignments and was staying over there for long duration. However rest of the family was still in India. When mentioning the addresses, how should I mention the start and end period? For e.g. between Jun-2012 to Jan-2017 my family and myself were living in X place. However between May-2015 to Apr-2016, I was abroad on project. Similarly I was abroad between Oct-2012 to Nov-2012. Should I mention these dates as it is? or should I state address 1 Jun-2012 to Oct-2012, address 2 oct-2012 to nov-2012, address 1 nov-2012 to may-2015, address 3 may-2015 to apr-2016 and address 1 apr-2016 to jan-2017? Hope I was able to articulate my question properly.

Thanks in advance for the clarification.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hisumesh said:


> Hi @NB and others
> 
> I'm in the process of filling up Form 80 as part of visa lodgement. While doing so realised that we had mentioned two different dates for bachelor's degree completion date in the ACS application and EOI. Mistake was due the date on degree certificate and and date on the last semester transcript. Can someone advice what should we do? What date should we mention on Form 80 and any other action we should undertake?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestion.


Which date is shown in the EOI ?
How much is the difference between the two dates ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hisumesh said:


> Hi @NB and others
> 
> A few further questions related to Form 80.
> 
> ...


Form 80 is filled individually 
So your family has to show where they were and you have to show where you were when you were living apart

I gave breakup of each and every address in the last 10 years
I also travelled many countries for work
My form 80 ran into 50 pages

Short holidays need not be mentioned separately unless they were in Australia 

You can take your own decision

Cheers


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

NB said:


> Which date is shown in the EOI ?
> How much is the difference between the two dates ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB

Date on EOI is Sept 2005 while that on ACS is May 2005. So a difference of 4 months.


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

NB said:


> Form 80 is filled individually
> So your family has to show where they were and you have to show where you were when you were living apart
> 
> I gave breakup of each and every address in the last 10 years
> ...


Thank you. Is form 1221 also filled individually?


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

bahlv said:


> Congrats on ITA
> I submitted on 25th October and waiting
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. I'm sure you would be receiving it very soon.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hisumesh said:


> Thank you. Is form 1221 also filled individually?


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Can you please let me know what I should regarding the dates of education.

As I see, i've three options.

1) Do nothing as it does not affect my points.
2) Get fresh ACS assessment
3) Provide a clarification in the Additional Information section in Form 80 that one date is the exam date and other is the date on transcription.

What do you reckon is more prudent thing to do?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hisumesh said:


> Thanks NB. Can you please let me know what I should regarding the dates of education.
> 
> As I see, i've three options.
> 
> ...


At what stage of the process are you ?
When did you start working ?

Cheers


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

NB said:


> At what stage of the process are you ?
> When did you start working ?
> 
> Cheers


I've received ITA in Skill Select for 190. I'm in the process of putting together all the documents for lodging. Currently filling up Form 80. One of the inputs to Form 80 is the start and end dates of education. When filling this up, I found the mistake.

I started working from Sept 2009, after my masters degree. The mistake is with my bachelors degree.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hisumesh said:


> I've received ITA in Skill Select for 190. I'm in the process of putting together all the documents for lodging. Currently filling up Form 80. One of the inputs to Form 80 is the start and end dates of education. When filling this up, I found the mistake.


please reply to all queries

cheers


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

NB said:


> please reply to all queries
> 
> cheers


Hi NB

Sorry.

I've received ITA in Skill Select for 190. I'm in the process of putting together all the documents for lodging. Currently filling up Form 80. One of the inputs to Form 80 is the start and end dates of education. When filling this up, I found the mistake.

I started working from Sept 2009, after my masters degree. The mistake is with my bachelors degree and end date of the same. ACS states so and so degree completed May 2005.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hisumesh said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> ...


I would stick with May 2005, the date given in the ACS assessment 
As you have not worked between May 2005 and sep 2005 , it really doesn’t matter 
You can also consult a Mara agent to be sure

Cheers


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

Does anyone have any information regarding points for regional study for newly added regional areas (for example Newcastle)?

Will it be applicable for current and future students only or past students will also get 5 extra points for regional study?


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

NB said:


> I would stick with May 2005, the date given in the ACS assessment
> As you have not worked between May 2005 and sep 2005 , it really doesn’t matter
> You can also consult a Mara agent to be sure
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. That is quandary I'm in. Shall I select the date as per ACS or as per EOI. Nevertheless, thank you.


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

*190 | November 2019 invitation round*

Hi All,

I have applied for 190 state sponsership ofr NSW for ICT 263111 (Network and systems engineer). I dont have any Australia experience. All experience is off-shore experience.
Can anyone confirm if I am eligible for even applying in NSW state sponsorship?

If not then please suggest, which states I can apply to with this job code?

I would also request, if any expert on the forum can predict the time for my invite with below details:

Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
PTE: 20 pts
spouse ANZCO business analyst: 5pts
Total: 80 pts + 5pts (if I get state sponsership)= 85 Pts (before 16th November, 2019).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aseempathak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 190 state sponsership ofr NSW for ICT 263111 (Network and systems engineer). I dont have any Australia experience. All experience is off-shore experience.
> Can anyone confirm if I am eligible for even applying in NSW state sponsorship?
> ...


Currently You are not eligible for nsw sponsorship 

Keep checking in case they change their criteria 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list

Cheers


----------



## aseempathak (Aug 28, 2018)

NB said:


> Currently You are not eligible for nsw sponsorship
> 
> Keep checking in case they change their criteria
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. Can you confirm to which other state I can apply to with this job code? I shall put EOI for the same.

Regards.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aseempathak said:


> Thanks NB. Can you confirm to which other state I can apply to with this job code? I shall put EOI for the same.
> 
> Regards.


You can check here

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Computer-Network-and-Systems-Engineer/263111.htm

But reverify with each state website for the latest information as the delta website may not be upto date 

Cheers


----------



## S.T (Jul 8, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi mate!!
> 
> Congrats on your invite from NSW!! I’m too applying under the same code of ICT PM.
> 
> ...


Hi there, 

We lodged our EOI in July 2019, with 70+5
We updated our EOI on October 12, with 80+5
We received State Nomination invitation on October 24, and submitted the application within the same date.
We paid the fee of A$300 on 31 October. 

We claimed 80+5 points for our EOI under 135112 ICT Project Manager, including:
Age: 25pts
English: 20 pts
Education: 15 pts
Skilled employment: 15 pts
Partner Skills: 5pts
NSW Nomination: 5 pts


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Hey guys.. it’s been a while after I got my PR. But I am here for a different reason. I am helping my brother in law for this PR process. He is applying for ACS assessment for this wife and himself. Wife is a software tester and he is a ICT Support Engineer.

Need guidance on documentation for software tester assessment. Any help will be greatly appreciate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Hey guys.. it’s been a while after I got my PR. But I am here for a different reason. I am helping my brother in law for this PR process. He is applying for ACS assessment for this wife and himself. Wife is a software tester and he is a ICT Support Engineer.
> 
> Need guidance on documentation for software tester assessment. Any help will be greatly appreciate.
> 
> ...


You cannot get spouse points under 189 as software tester is under STSOL 
Points don’t matter so much under 190
Moreover you can get 5 points anyways for spouse competent English without skills assessment 
What is the idea behind getting assessed as software tester ?

As far as documentation is concerned, there is no difference in the requirements between 261313 and 261314
Just the RnR will be that of his spouse 

Cheers


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

189 would be a little far fetched for both husband and wife as they have just 7+ years of total work ex. I am trying to pitch them for 190 NSW or VIC. Software tester is open in NSW and so is Support Engineer. They can reach 75 points
30 for age, 15 for Education, at least 10 for PTE, 10 for spouse skills and English, 10 for work ex. Otherwise it would be a challenge to get ITA in the current scenario.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> 189 would be a little far fetched for both husband and wife as they have just 7+ years of total work ex. I am trying to pitch them for 190 NSW or VIC. Software tester is open in NSW and so is Support Engineer. They can reach 75 points
> 30 for age, 15 for Education, at least 10 for PTE, 10 for spouse skills and English, 10 for work ex. Otherwise it would be a challenge to get ITA in the current scenario.
> 
> 
> ...


Is the spouse already working in nsw and has 1 years experience?
If not , she is not eligible for nsw sponsorship as it has special conditions 
Vic sponsors very few testers and that too mostly those who are already working in the state
But no harm in trying
They may get lucky

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

> Hi there,
> 
> We lodged our EOI in July 2019, with 70+5
> We updated our EOI on October 12, with 80+5
> ...




Nice! Are you located off shore or in NSW? 

Also please keep us posted once you do receive the ITA! 

All the best


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Any ITAs reported guys?


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Any ITAs reported guys?


I don't think they are going to issue pre-invite anytime soon. Seems like everything is putting on hold waiting for new changes to kick in.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

bahlv said:


> Any ITAs reported guys?





vyrarchz said:


> I don't think they are going to issue pre-invite anytime soon. Seems like everything is putting on hold waiting for new changes to kick in.


He meant Final invite and not pre-invite.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

shabaranks said:


> He meant Final invite and not pre-invite.


Yes thanks for clarifying 

Second week started today for me, had made the payment and uploaded documents on 25th October 

SA489 invite expired so really want to see the ITA

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## achinisanuja (May 16, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Anyone got NSW invitation after 20th of October 2019 for Chemical Engineer (233111) for 85 + 5 points ? or what are the chances of getting an invite for me? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

bahlv said:


> shabaranks said:
> 
> 
> > He meant Final invite and not pre-invite.
> ...


Submitted on the same day as well but no ITA yet. I've seen a couple in this forum who received ITA just a few days after submitting.

Hoping that they send one this week!


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

hello guys, I need an advice. hope someone can help. the question is in regards to claiming points for my work experience. I have done my skill assessment through TRA and that includes 1 year of Australian experience and workplace assessment. In my assessment letter, they mentioned that they have recognized my 1 year of experience. 
everything is fine with TRA because they only verified my payslips and nothing else.
now the thing is that i received two months of payment in cash, super paid by an employer wasn't on time and he used to make weekly payment sometimes on Monday, Tuesday, etc. however all the taxes on cash payments and super were paid. 
I am not sure whether I should claim 5 points or not because immigration will go through payslips, super, and tax thoroughly. if I don't claim, will a case officer ask me why I didn't claim 5 points for the employment as it is closely related?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manu24 said:


> hello guys, I need an advice. hope someone can help. the question is in regards to claiming points for my work experience. I have done my skill assessment through TRA and that includes 1 year of Australian experience and workplace assessment. In my assessment letter, they mentioned that they have recognized my 1 year of experience.
> everything is fine with TRA because they only verified my payslips and nothing else.
> now the thing is that i received two months of payment in cash, super paid by an employer wasn't on time and he used to make weekly payment sometimes on Monday, Tuesday, etc. however all the taxes on cash payments and super were paid.
> I am not sure whether I should claim 5 points or not because immigration will go through payslips, super, and tax thoroughly. if I don't claim, will a case officer ask me why I didn't claim 5 points for the employment as it is closely related?


5 points can make all the difference between getting an invite or not
As long as the taxes and super were paid for the experience, it doesn’t matter if they were delayed
It also doesn’t matter if you were paid in cash, as long as you have the payslips that shows you were paid in cash
If you still don’t want to claim it, you can mark it non relevant
There will not be any repurcussions

Cheers


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

thanks for your prompt reply. Isn't it like telling a lie if we mark it non-relevant? do you reckon case officer will ask me why I didn't claim 5 points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manu24 said:


> thanks for your prompt reply. Isn't it like telling a lie if we mark it non-relevant? do you reckon case officer will ask me why I didn't claim 5 points?


It’s not a lie
Many applicants mark a genuine employment as non relevant, if they don’t have sufficient evidence to prove that it was a genuine employment , which is exactly your case 

You can never be questioned as to why you didn’t claim points for an experience although you were eligible 
It’s your own prerogative 

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mkeg08 said:


> Submitted on the same day as well but no ITA yet. I've seen a couple in this forum who received ITA just a few days after submitting.
> 
> Hoping that they send one this week!


Yes, hoping!!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## S.T (Jul 8, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Nice! Are you located off shore or in NSW?
> 
> Also please keep us posted once you do receive the ITA!
> 
> All the best


Hi there,

Yes, we are residing outside Australia at the moment. 

We just received an ITA this Monday, and preparing necessary documents to apply for 190 visa.

Cheers,


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

S.T said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Yes, we are residing outside Australia at the moment.
> 
> ...



Congrats on ITA. What occupation?


----------



## Mgtr (Nov 5, 2019)

S.T said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Are you located off shore or in NSW?
> ...


Congrats! 
I applied and paid on the 25th october, so hopefully will hear something soon!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Mgtr said:


> Congrats!
> I applied and paid on the 25th october, so hopefully will hear something soon!


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Congrats mate!! That’s great news! 

Can you share the list of documents you uploaded after you received the preinvite?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

S.T said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Are you located off shore or in NSW?
> ...



Congrats mate!! That’s great news! 

Can you share the list of documents you uploaded after you received the preinvite?


----------



## S.T (Jul 8, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Congrats on ITA. What occupation?


Hi there,

My occupation is ICT Project Manager (80+5).


----------



## S.T (Jul 8, 2019)

Mgtr said:


> Congrats!
> I applied and paid on the 25th october, so hopefully will hear something soon!


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## S.T (Jul 8, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Congrats mate!! That’s great news!
> 
> Can you share the list of documents you uploaded after you received the preinvite?


They include:
Main applicant: passport, SA, PTE, Bachelor certificate, academic transcript, CV, Reference letters from current and previous companies, employment contract
Dependant: SA, PTE, marriage certificate

Cheers,


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Are invitations (pre-invite) issued in Nov-Dec? I am asking because I read somewhere on another thread that the department is closed for holidays. 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> Are invitations (pre-invite) issued in Nov-Dec? I am asking because I read somewhere on another thread that the department is closed for holidays.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


November is a full working month
Mid December the holiday mood sets in which lasts till mid jan, and very little routine work gets done 

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NB said:


> November is a full working month
> Mid December the holiday mood sets in which lasts till mid jan, and very little routine work gets done
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

S.T said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats mate!! That’s great news!
> ...


Thanks a lot!

Is your spouse occupation code the same as yours?


----------



## S.T (Jul 8, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Is your spouse occupation code the same as yours?


No, the occupation of my spouse is Accountant (General).


----------



## Mgtr (Nov 5, 2019)

Has anyone else had their final invite from the 24th october invitation round? Invites either seem to be really quick or take the full 12 weeks. 😞

Applied 25th with all docs and not heard anything yet, onshore with a visa expiring at the end of the month.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mgtr said:


> Has anyone else had their final invite from the 24th october invitation round? Invites either seem to be really quick or take the full 12 weeks. 😞
> 
> Applied 25th with all docs and not heard anything yet, onshore with a visa expiring at the end of the month.


Send an email to nsw informing that your existing visa is expiring soon 
They will expedite your final invite and you will get it in a day or 2 
Attach the evidence of expiry

Cheers


----------



## qasimbhatti (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi - is there a link to see the 190 (NSW) round results each month? Thanks


----------



## angsgee (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi Team,

I have received 190 pre-invite for NSW on 23rd Oct 2019 and I have submitted my documents with in 14 days.

Today I have received 189 for the same EOI (in one I got 190 invite) and now EOI status is invited.

will I get invite for 190 or will they ignore?

I am also looking for suggestions on which one is best (189 vs 190) based on processing timings?


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

angsgee said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What was your occupation and point score ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angsgee (Nov 11, 2019)

ahujahooman said:


> What was your occupation and point score ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Occupation: 261313
Score: 85
DOE: Oct 20


----------



## angsgee (Nov 11, 2019)

ahujahooman said:


> What was your occupation and point score ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Occupation: 261313
Score: 85


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

angsgee said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have received 190 pre-invite for NSW on 23rd Oct 2019 and I have submitted my documents with in 14 days.
> 
> ...


Your EOI is locked
It will not get the 190 final invite
If you want to use the 190 invite, you would need to create a new EOI and request nsw to send the final invite in that EOI
How far nsw will do it, remains to be seen

Cheers


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

When does NSW start sending invites ? Is there any specific week or date they send the invites. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ahujahooman said:


> When does NSW start sending invites ? Is there any specific week or date they send the invites.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not officially announced by NSW but has been observed last week of each month.. NSW is inviting.
Thanks


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

@NB and other senior members

It was taking quite long to get the ITA from NSW so I went through all the EoI data point by point to see if there is something wrong.

I figured that my spouse's PTE score for Writing and Speaking got interchanged in the EoI - it DOES NOT impact my points. It was 67 and 58 which got uploaded as 58 and 67. 

I have written to NSW Skilled Migration team in the meanwhile informing about this.

I will also call them at 1000 hrs tomorrow morning when their phone line opens.

I wanted to check with you if I should wait till tomorrow or update my EoI immediately? I understand that it will get locked if I get an invite and this typo error may create an issue later when I file for Visa?

Quite scared so any reply will help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> @NB and other senior members
> 
> It was taking quite long to get the ITA from NSW so I went through all the EoI data point by point to see if there is something wrong.
> 
> ...


Edit the EOI asap and inform nsw of the same by phone and by email

Cheers


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

angsgee said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have received 190 pre-invite for NSW on 23rd Oct 2019 and I have submitted my documents with in 14 days.
> 
> ...


Could you give me one of the invites seems as youve got two


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> Edit the EOI asap and inform nsw of the same by phone and by email
> 
> Cheers


Ok. They are closed as their phonelines open from 1000-12 noon. 

I have informed over email but HAVE NOT updated the EoI.

Just reconfirming that I can update BEFORE they reply? And this will not impact the 1) ITA and 2) DOE

Thanks a ton NB, will wait for your response before I update the EoI.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

bahlv said:


> Ok. They are closed as their phonelines open from 1000-12 noon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have updated the EoI

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

For the ones with invites, NSW is quite responsive on phone and email 
I got my error related queries resolved - very helpful.

My EoI got spouse writing and reading scores interchanged- they clearly said if it doesn't impact your points, then no need to worry, update me EoI and wait for us to get back. 

Anything you want to check with them, I encourage you to email. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhmaheshwari (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi All, If someone can guide if I am eligible for NSW 190 criteria. I am working in Sydney since last 9 months as a software engineer. 
Some people say that NSW has invitation criteria that candidate must have 1 year working experience in NSW. Is it correct?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saurabhmaheshwari said:


> Hi All, If someone can guide if I am eligible for NSW 190 criteria. I am working in Sydney since last 9 months as a software engineer.
> Some people say that NSW has invitation criteria that candidate must have 1 year working experience in NSW. Is it correct?


That’s correct
But 3 months is not a long time
Get your documents ready in the meantime like skills assessment and English tests, if not already done

Cheers


----------



## Mehul545 (Feb 5, 2019)

Will I get invite from NSW 261313?

NSW experience: 5 years as software engineer
Pte :65+
Points: 75+5


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

My spouse's Assessment for Electronics Engineer got unsuccessful and he got 12 months ban from Engineers Australia. There was a query that the a career episode had high similarity with some internet projects. All the three career episodes were original and prepared without any plagiarism. Is there any way to question the results or go for an appeal as I don't find it justifiable to give negative assessment for an original work without any enquiry. Please help.


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> My spouse's Assessment for Electronics Engineer got unsuccessful and he got 12 months ban from Engineers Australia. There was a query that the a career episode had high similarity with some internet projects. All the three career episodes were original and prepared without any plagiarism. Is there any way to question the results or go for an appeal as I don't find it justifiable to give negative assessment for an original work without any enquiry. Please help.


If his career episode was original, then it won't be picked up as plagiarism. Plagiarism is a serious offence in Australia and considered as a felony. It's punishable by fines of anywhere between $100 and $50,000, and up to one year in jail.

The assessors are not dumb and they have proper software in place to check for plagiarism. Don't waste your time appealing. Admit your mistake and move on.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

There is no mistake done to admit. I need proof of plagiarism or a positive assessment or refund of money. If they say d my projects weren't up to their standard then it was ok.Fro m here I just wanted information from members as to methods for the same.


----------



## Kir0007 (Oct 30, 2019)

Seeking some opinion on moving to Sydney:

I am currently in Victoria, working in my nominated occupation (Computer Network Professional). My company has a branch in Sydney also and they will move me there if I ask them. I am at 75 points at this time. I will complete professional year by next year end and will get extra 5 points. I will get 5 points for partner's english competency after 16 Nov. So, if I decide to move to Sydney and work there for next one year, I will fulfil NSW 190 eligibility criteria and can also claim 5 points for my work experience. By next year end, I will be at 90 points.
Will it be worth making a move to Sydney for 190 at 90 points? What will be my chances of nomination by NSW?


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Kir0007 said:


> Seeking some opinion on moving to Sydney:
> 
> I am currently in Victoria, working in my nominated occupation (Computer Network Professional). My company has a branch in Sydney also and they will move me there if I ask them. I am at 75 points at this time. I will complete professional year by next year end and will get extra 5 points. I will get 5 points for partner's english competency after 16 Nov. So, if I decide to move to Sydney and work there for next one year, I will fulfil NSW 190 eligibility criteria and can also claim 5 points for my work experience. By next year end, I will be at 90 points.
> Will it be worth making a move to Sydney for 190 at 90 points? What will be my chances of nomination by NSW?


90 is good score, but you never know what happens after a year.. Just assess the situation for next 2 or 3 months and plan accordingly. You don't have any hope for VIC 190? 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 85 07-Nov-2019
190 : 85+5 NSW 07-Nov-2019


----------



## Kir0007 (Oct 30, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> 90 is good score, but you never know what happens after a year.. Just assess the situation for next 2 or 3 months and plan accordingly. You don't have any hope for VIC 190?
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...


VIC needs 3 years of experience in the nominated occupation for 190? Isn't it?
I don't have that much of experience.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mehul545 said:


> Will I get invite from NSW 261313?
> 
> NSW experience: 5 years as software engineer
> Pte :65+
> ...


What's going to be your point after Nov 16 ? 
I have been waiting for last 8 months to get an NSW 190 invitation. My point was 85+5 before 09/09/2019 and I meet NSW 190 eligibility criteria ( 1+ years experience and currently living) . However, I updated the points to 80+5 and still no luck in September, October rounds.


----------



## Mehul545 (Feb 5, 2019)

perception30 said:


> What's going to be your point after Nov 16 ?
> I have been waiting for last 8 months to get an NSW 190 invitation. My point was 85+5 before 09/09/2019 and I meet NSW 190 eligibility criteria ( 1+ years experience and currently living) . However, I updated the points to 80+5 and still no luck in September, October rounds.


It will be 80 + 5.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Mehul545 said:


> It will be 80 + 5.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I've been waiting since July, so far nothing, I think it will take time especially that the points of many people will increase.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

Has anyone lodge an EOI for Interior designer?

Asking for my brother.

Cheers


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> Has anyone lodge an EOI for Interior designer?
> 
> Asking for my brother.
> 
> Cheers


what's his points breakdown? I will be lodging 65 for my partner after 16/11


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> what's his points breakdown? I will be lodging 65 for my partner after 16/11


Oh hi Thuong,

Age (26 years)= 30
Education: 15
English: 20
EXP: 5
State sponsorship: 5

So total 75.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi,

Anyone who is still waiting for ITA after being invited to apply on Oct 24?

Its taking quite some time for me.

Cheers
Vicky


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone who is still waiting for ITA after being invited to apply on Oct 24?
> 
> ...


Still waiting as well.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mkeg08 said:


> Still waiting as well.


Hmmm.. once this comes and visa is filed, it is some good wait time.. but this is scary wait time to get the ITA


----------



## KittyTassie (Nov 14, 2019)

I also submitted my documents on 25th Oct and still waiting. We are on the same boat !!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

KittyTassie said:


> I also submitted my documents on 25th Oct and still waiting. We are on the same boat !!


I replied to your myimmitracker comment too 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

KittyTassie said:


> I also submitted my documents on 25th Oct and still waiting. We are on the same boat !!


What's your occupation? Not sure what chronological order they are going for 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## KittyTassie (Nov 14, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Hmmm.. once this comes and visa is filed, it is some good wait time.. but this is scary wait time to get the ITA





bahlv said:


> What's your occupation? Not sure what chronological order they are going for
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


My occupation is 261212 - Web developer. I've added my case on myimmitracker too.

Btw, some people said we can contact NSW if haven't got any response after 12 weeks, others said 6 weeks. I hope it won't be that long but does anyone know if it's 6 or 12 weeks ?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

KittyTassie said:


> My occupation is 261212 - Web developer. I've added my case on myimmitracker too.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, some people said we can contact NSW if haven't got any response after 12 weeks, others said 6 weeks. I hope it won't be that long but does anyone know if it's 6 or 12 weeks ?


The email says 12 weeks and theres an online link that says 6 weeks 
I called them due to a small discrepancy in my spouse PTE score and mailed them too, it's not a crime to ask the status (although I don't ask that) but I think it will be a standard response 
The maximum it has taken as per immitracker is about 40 odd days, so it's ok to wait for 6 weeks at least 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> Has anyone lodge an EOI for Interior designer?
> 
> Asking for my brother.
> 
> Cheers


Is your brother an interior architectural designer or an interior decorator? I only ask because it would appear that Australia has demoted the architectural designer to a decorator and promoted the decorators to designers. The ANZSCO code for 232511 has been attached to ISCO code 3432 (interior _design_ and *decorating*) and skill level downgraded as such and upped the skill level of the decorator with the same ISCO code 3432 to match effectively making it the same occupation. 

What this means for interior architectural designers under assessment in the future is yet to be determined as it is a bit of a mess right now. I imagine an "over educated" designer as it currently stands in the ANZSCO system would still receive a positive assessment for EOI, (VETASSESS still has the proper industry standard level of education at bachelor or higher). However, it could also mean the market gets flooded with decorators now able to can get in as a designer once VETASSESS updates to the new ANZSCO standard. It is also a bit concerning on how states will view this occupation now if they are inundated with decorators trying to pass through as interior designers. Will states begin to see this occupation as "unskilled labor" and remove interior design like they did decorators?Hopefully the architectural industry will catch on to this mistake and get it cleared ASAP as several states are in short supply of this *skilled* occupation!

I wish your brother good luck should he decide to move forward and hope the proper entities get this sorted sooner rather than later!


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

LordD said:


> Is your brother an interior architectural designer or an interior decorator? I only ask because it would appear that Australia has demoted the architectural designer to a decorator and promoted the decorators to designers. The ANZSCO code for 232511 has been attached to ISCO code 3432 (interior _design_ and *decorating*) and skill level downgraded as such and upped the skill level of the decorator with the same ISCO code 3432 to match effectively making it the same occupation.
> 
> What this means for interior architectural designers under assessment in the future is yet to be determined as it is a bit of a mess right now. I imagine an "over educated" designer as it currently stands in the ANZSCO system would still receive a positive assessment for EOI, (VETASSESS still has the proper industry standard level of education at bachelor or higher). However, it could also mean the market gets flooded with decorators now able to can get in as a designer once VETASSESS updates to the new ANZSCO standard. It is also a bit concerning on how states will view this occupation now if they are inundated with decorators trying to pass through as interior designers. Will states begin to see this occupation as "unskilled labor" and remove interior design like they did decorators?Hopefully the architectural industry will catch on to this mistake and get it cleared ASAP as several states are in short supply of this *skilled* occupation!
> 
> I wish your brother good luck should he decide to move forward and hope the proper entities get this sorted sooner rather than later!



Hello! Agree to this. He is an interior architect designer. Managing the space inside, drawings for joineries etc.. He does it on a commercial level. What you said is right and I've heard it from another agent too. 

Thanks for your insight


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

bahlv said:


> The email says 12 weeks and theres an online link that says 6 weeks
> I called them due to a small discrepancy in my spouse PTE score and mailed them too, it's not a crime to ask the status (although I don't ask that) but I think it will be a standard response
> The maximum it has taken as per immitracker is about 40 odd days, so it's ok to wait for 6 weeks at least
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I've clarified this with NSW and they said that the official processing time is up to 12 weeks (incorrect info on website  ) and advised to not ask for any updates until after 12 weeks. All we can really do is wait :fingerscrossed: Good luck, everyone!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mkeg08 said:


> I've clarified this with NSW and they said that the official processing time is up to 12 weeks (incorrect info on website  ) and advised to not ask for any updates until after 12 weeks. All we can really do is wait :fingerscrossed: Good luck, everyone!


Wow, thanks! That's like 3 months so wait till Jan 24th !!! Phew!!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

KittyTassie said:


> My occupation is 261212 - Web developer. I've added my case on myimmitracker too.
> 
> Btw, some people said we can contact NSW if haven't got any response after 12 weeks, others said 6 weeks. I hope it won't be that long but does anyone know if it's 6 or 12 weeks ?



Hey whats your total point ? and when did you get the invite


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Two days before I had asked about appealing to Engineers Australia against an unsuccessful outcome we got in Assessment along with twelve months ban for alleged plagiarism in CDR. I have got reply from them and it follows in case it may help someone
Appealing the Assessment Outcome

If you are not satisfied with the assessment outcome you can proceed with the review process.

Option 1: Apply for an Informal Review. This must be made within 3 months of the date of the original assessment outcome letter. To lodge an informal review you must submit the form Application for Informal Review of Assessment Outcome and pay the Informal Review fee. You may include a cover letter explaining your reasons for appealing the assessment outcome. No new information can be presented. Applicants that are not satisfied with the outcome may apply for a formal appeal.

Option 2: Apply for a Formal Appeal. This must be made within 6 months of the date of the original assessment outcome letter. To lodge a formal appeal you must submit the form Application for Formal Appeal of Assessment Outcome and pay the Formal Appeal Fee. The outcome of the Formal Appeal is FINAL in the review process.

• The Informal Review may take 8 weeks and the Formal Appeal may take 3 months to process.
• The review and appeal fees can be refunded if the process yields the outcome originally sought by the applicant and no additional documents were provided.

Going for the informal review.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> Two days before I had asked about appealing to Engineers Australia against an unsuccessful outcome we got in Assessment along with twelve months ban for alleged plagiarism in CDR. I have got reply from them and it follows in case it may help someone
> Appealing the Assessment Outcome
> 
> If you are not satisfied with the assessment outcome you can proceed with the review process.
> ...


So did you actually alleged plagiarised in CDR ? Why did they mentioned that ? Did you copy your job duties from someone else or you used those words given by ANZSCO too closely ?


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

That is what I too want to know. From what they have mentioned they are accusing of copying from some internet source which I am sure is impossible.


----------



## KittyTassie (Nov 14, 2019)

rashwini said:


> Hey whats your total point ? and when did you get the invite


Hi, My total point is 80+5. I got pre-invite on 24th October. 
My case is on myimmitracker as well btw if you need more information.


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

KittyTassie said:


> Hi, My total point is 80+5. I got pre-invite on 24th October.
> 
> My case is on myimmitracker as well btw if you need more information.




Thank you so much and congratulations ... I have applied with 75+5 (261212} looks like hard luck ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KittyTassie (Nov 14, 2019)

rashwini said:


> Thank you so much and congratulations ... I have applied with 75+5 (261212} looks like hard luck ....
> 
> 
> Thanks ! Imo It's more about luck when comes to 190 invitations. It's still a long way to go though. I know I got pre-invitation but nothing is confirmed until the final invitation. It's frustrating because some people got final invitations in couple of days and some have been waiting for weeks.
> ...


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Hai 

anyone got invitation under 262113 recently. please share details


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

KittyTassie said:


> rashwini said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much and congratulations ... I have applied with 75+5 (261212} looks like hard luck ....
> ...


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi! Sorry if this is the wrong forum- please direct me otherwise! 

With the changes in effect from tomorrow, just a bit confused about the new regional area.

I completed my Australian study requirement on the Gold Coast in 2018, which is now a regional area. Can I still claim the 5 points? 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

akshayaaiyer said:


> Hi! Sorry if this is the wrong forum- please direct me otherwise!
> 
> With the changes in effect from tomorrow, just a bit confused about the new regional area.
> 
> ...


It’s still not clear 
Wait for the detailed explanation 

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Architect Joe said:


> That is what I too want to know. From what they have mentioned they are accusing of copying from some internet source which I am sure is impossible.


Check it against turnitin and viper for plagiarism content. You shouldn't have submitted before checking it on plagiarism check tools.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Iscah has posted this on their Facebook Page.

489 State sponsored visas
--------------------------------------

If you are granted your 489 visa BEFORE 16/11/2019 then you will need to stay in the regional areas that were defined when you applied for the 489 visa (so no change for you)

But if you are granted your 489 visa on 16/11/2019 or AFTER then you can move to anywhere defined as regional under the new definitions.

So you can live ANYWHERE except Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane
https://www.iscah.com/…/Skilled-Visa-Newsletter-November-20…

Does It mean that an immigrant sponsored by SA on 489 can live in NSW without breaching anything, and will also be eligible to 887?


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

AussiDreamer said:


> Iscah has posted this on their Facebook Page.
> 
> 489 State sponsored visas
> --------------------------------------
> ...


I guess what they mean is you can move to any regional area within the sponsored state.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

AussiDreamer said:


> Iscah has posted this on their Facebook Page.
> 
> 489 State sponsored visas
> --------------------------------------
> ...


NSW regions only i.e.except Sydney 
Thanks


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Arjun_123 said:


> NSW regions only i.e.except Sydney
> Thanks


Yes I understand that.
But the real question is that can one live in NSW regional area if he/she has been sponsored by SA?


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Snehal1900 said:


> I guess what they mean is you can move to any regional area within the sponsored state.


I don't think so because this was what already happening...


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

Does anyone have a sourve of information regarding how many people NSW invited in the 18-19 FY?


----------



## RV3017 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi all, 

I have put in my EOI with the below Points Breakdown
Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
Age: 30
Education: 15
PTE: 20
Aus Experience: 1 year
Total: 70+5 (NSW)

VISA 190
EOI D.O.E: 23/08/2019

Is there a chance of getting a Invite? 

With the Nov rules coming in should I abandon ship if I dont have spouse points?


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

So, someone needs to put seperate EOI for each state to be considered for 491 in each state, right ? 
Exactly like 190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> So, someone needs to put seperate EOI for each state to be considered for 491 in each state, right ?
> Exactly like 190.


What’s the use of submitting an EOI
Most states want a confirmed job offer before they even consider you

Cheers


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> perception30 said:
> 
> 
> > So, someone needs to put seperate EOI for each state to be considered for 491 in each state, right ?
> ...


Only Victoria wants it I guess


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

NB said:


> What’s the use of submitting an EOI
> Most states want a confirmed job offer before they even consider you
> 
> Cheers



May I know which states (other than Vic) have set a job offer as a pre-requisite? I have not been in touch with development of 491 these days.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> May I know which states (other than Vic) have set a job offer as a pre-requisite? I have not been in touch with development of 491 these days.


nsw,wa, act, nt require job offer for 261313 for 491 visa


----------



## ann202 (Nov 16, 2019)

I was unable to submit an EOI for 491 with ACT selected. A message was displayed stating that ACT does not provide nominations for 491 subclass . I think its some glitch in SkillSelect :/


----------



## ann202 (Nov 16, 2019)

I tried submitting a 491 EOI for ACT today , but didnt work . A message stating that_ ACT does not provide nomination for the selected subclass_ was displayed .
Looks like some glitch in SkillSelect


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

arnolds said:


> Tyrannosaurus rex said:
> 
> 
> > May I know which states (other than Vic) have set a job offer as a pre-requisite? I have not been in touch with development of 491 these days.
> ...


Would you mind giving reference link?
As i haven't found anything like this on official website.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> Would you mind giving reference link?
> As i haven't found anything like this on official website.


i have checked each state website separately. for 190 and state sponsored 491 visa , atleast one year employment contract is required..


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

arnolds said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you mind giving reference link?
> ...


There is a miss understanding there I have also checked and haven't found anything like this..
Yes that's condition that your required job offer if you are offshore and that's the case in Orana region in NSW else majority of regions don't want it.
In ACT 190 for some occupation ( i.e majority IT) need job offer else they don't want 
And eligiblity for 491 will be released on 28th November.
For NT 491 guidelines haven't been published.
And 
For WA in General stream Migration Haven't mentioned anywhere job offer is required.
Even Tasmania has started taking applications for 491 yesterday and special category has been added ( like expired 489) for offshore or onshore not having job offer.
Double check this.
Thanks.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> There is a miss understanding there I have also checked and haven't found anything like this..
> Yes that's condition that your required job offer if you are offshore and that's the case in Orana region in NSW else majority of regions don't want it.
> In ACT 190 for some occupation ( i.e majority IT) need job offer else they don't want
> And eligiblity for 491 will be released on 28th November.
> ...


WA requires employment contract ..check here:
https://migration.wa.gov.au/service...stern-australia/state-nomination-requirements


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

Hello
For 261313 which states will open in 190 for offshore applicants in coming days ?
any idea ?

Thanking you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> Hello
> For 261313 which states will open in 190 for offshore applicants in coming days ?
> any idea ?
> 
> Thanking you


You have to check each state yourself regularly 
Don’t depend on others

Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

NB said:


> You have to check each state yourself regularly
> Don’t depend on others
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi,

I have a different problem now. I got a pre invite on 24 Oct but have not received the final invite. 

Yesterday my points in the EoI changed from 85 to 90 - will this impact my nomination application in any way? I know it is a positive change and done by the system. 

Cheers
Vb


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a different problem now. I got a pre invite on 24 Oct but have not received the final invite.
> 
> ...


Just send an email to nsw informing them of this change of points just to be on the safe side

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> Just send an email to nsw informing them of this change of points just to be on the safe side
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB - mailed them :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Any invites? From NSW?


----------



## jonnyboy (Nov 19, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Thanks NB - mailed them :fingerscrossed:


Could you please share what sort of response did you get from NSW? We are also in same situation.

Cheers


----------



## jonnyboy (Nov 19, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Thanks NB - mailed them :fingerscrossed:


We are in the same condition. Would you mind sharing the response you get from NSW?

Cheers


----------



## Mehul545 (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi, I have assessed my degree in web developer which is under STSSL and my partner's degree in software engineer and with proficient english.so can you please assist me that I can claim 10 points or 5 points? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

Mehul545 said:


> Hi, I have assessed my degree in web developer which is under STSSL and my partner's degree in software engineer and with proficient english.so can you please assist me that I can claim 10 points or 5 points?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


If your partner has a successful skill assessment then you can claim 10 (which requires one year Au experience), otherwise 5.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Mehul545 said:


> Hi, I have assessed my degree in web developer which is under STSSL and my partner's degree in software engineer and with proficient english.so can you please assist me that I can claim 10 points or 5 points?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


5 points. To claim 10 points both occupation should be same.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehul545 (Feb 5, 2019)

bdtomas said:


> 5 points. To claim 10 points both occupation should be same.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


When I entered my occupation as web developer and spouse occupation as software engineer, last point breakdown is showing 10 points. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Mehul545 said:


> When I entered my occupation as web developer and spouse occupation as web developer, last point breakdown is showing 10 points.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yes. Coz both of you are in same occupation. And should have skill assessment for your spouse

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehul545 (Feb 5, 2019)

bdtomas said:


> Yes. Coz both of you are in same occupation. And should have skill assessment for your spouse
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


I have added my spouse as software engineer so it is not same

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Mehul545 said:


> I have added my spouse as software engineer so it is not same
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Then you can claim only 5 points

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehul545 (Feb 5, 2019)

bdtomas said:


> Then you can claim only 5 points
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


So why it is showing 10 points?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Yes. Coz both of you are in same occupation. And should have skill assessment for your spouse
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Where did you enter 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Mehul545 said:


> So why it is showing 10 points?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Use the following point calculation tools.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/tools/points-calculator


----------



## Mehul545 (Feb 5, 2019)

bdtomas said:


> Where did you enter
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


I have added in partner qualification's section as software engineer and my one web developer in skill assessment section.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Mehul545 said:


> I have added in partner qualification's section as software engineer and my one web developer in skill assessment section.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


** Its written in the DHA website***

Your spouse or de facto partner must also be an applicant for this visa and meet age, English and skill criteria

For you to be eligible for the award of these points your partner must be an applicant for the same visa subclass and must not be an Australian permanent resident or an Australian citizen. Additionally, you will need to provide evidence that when you were invited to apply for this visa that they:

were under 45 years old
had competent English
* had nominated a skilled occupation that is on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated skilled occupation*
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation, and the assessment wasn’t for a Subclass 485 visa.


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

Mehul545 said:


> I have added in partner qualification's section as software engineer and my one web developer in skill assessment section.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




What was your total point ? And what changed after new point system ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Mehul545 said:


> I have added in partner qualification's section as software engineer and my one web developer in skill assessment section.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


For 190, even if spouse is not on same occupation list, you get 10 points 
Its correct to get 10

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

bahlv said:


> For 190, even if spouse is not on same occupation list, you get 10 points
> Its correct to get 10
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


You'll get 5 points for the same EoI for 189, but for 190 they accept different occupation lists 
I am on MLTSSL while my spouse is on STSOL, I got 10 points 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Any idea - When and how does NSW send the invites ? Is it similar to 189 or they send invites over the period of two or three days? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ahujahooman said:


> Any idea - When and how does NSW send the invites ? Is it similar to 189 or they send invites over the period of two or three days?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


States including NSW don’t have any fixed dates of the month or the days of the week to send invites
They can send anytime of the day or month and as many times as they want

Cheers


----------



## Mehul545 (Feb 5, 2019)

bahlv said:


> You'll get 5 points for the same EoI for 189, but for 190 they accept different occupation lists
> I am on MLTSSL while my spouse is on STSOL, I got 10 points
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for clarification.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

Any one received invitation today? Hopefully they will send today or tomorrow.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Najam1112 said:


> Any one received invitation today? Hopefully they will send today or tomorrow.


Which state.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

Nsw 190


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hello...
If I have submitted my EOI on 22-8-19 and having 75 Points Incl State sponsorship for ANZSCO-133111
And some other guy has applied for same ANZSCO code with same points but submitted on 16-11-19 
So who will be picked first?
In that case Date of effective for EOI really matters? 
And yes btw State is NSW.
Thanks.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Hello...
> If I have submitted my EOI on 22-8-19 and having 75 Points Incl State sponsorship for ANZSCO-133111
> And some other guy has applied for same ANZSCO code with same points but submitted on 16-11-19
> So who will be picked first?
> ...


Depends on the state decision


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Looks like no pre-invites today?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

nacalen said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello...
> ...


So why does date of effective really important?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Looks like no pre-invites today?


Probably tomorrow.
Fingers crossed 🤞🏻


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> So why does date of effective really important?


Date of effect doesn't really matter when it comes to state invitation. They can invite anybody they wish to invite. They can even invite some on 65 points while you are on 75 points.

They look into several factors such as Employment, qualification, English score etc.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Snehal1900 said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > So why does date of effective really important?
> ...


The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.
Read this somewhere don't know on what to believe.


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.
> Read this somewhere don't know on what to believe.


What you have just quoted is correct for 189. But for 190, it is totally dependent on the state. You can check individual state website and you will find your answers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arjun_123 said:


> The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.
> Read this somewhere don't know on what to believe.


You lack the basic knowledge of the Australian visa process

Go through this thread carefully and all the links given therein 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.
> ...


Thanks NB


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

*Update*

Any update on pre invites from NSW for November 2019 ??


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Look like No invites this month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

ahujahooman said:


> Look like No invites this month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We still have a week left for November.

Let's hope for some invites.


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello everyone!

My score has just been bumped up to 90 points as I'm applying as single.
Is that enough to get invited by NSW?
My occupation is Arch. Draftsperson - 312111, availability is low per NSW's occupation list.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

wallflower11 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My score has just been bumped up to 90 points as I'm applying as single.
> Is that enough to get invited by NSW?
> My occupation is Arch. Draftsperson - 312111, availability is low per NSW's occupation list.


You should get an invite soon, for most occupations that are not pro rata and have limited, medium or high availability, people with 90 points will get invited in Nov or Dec

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

wallflower11 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My score has just been bumped up to 90 points as I'm applying as single.
> Is that enough to get invited by NSW?
> My occupation is Arch. Draftsperson - 312111, availability is low per NSW's occupation list.


I'm an architect and I have 90p now for NSW. Previously it was 85 since 8/2019 but no invite so far. I have applied for arch draftsperson SA to increase my chance lol but for 190 you never know what you will get.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Anybody got preinvite today??


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Most of the people got invited on 24th of october. 
So let’s wait until 24 and see what they are upto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

bahlv said:


> wallflower11 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone!
> ...


Do you have any Idea about occupations having low availability?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Arjun_123 said:


> Do you have any Idea about occupations having low availability?


The complete list is on NSW website 

Just search NSW 190 list on Google 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

@Thuong- I also have applied for NSW 190 312111 with 80 points. I think both of you with 90 points have a good chance of invite next week as from immitracker everyone above 80 have already got invite. Hoping for December invites after you all. 
Cheers


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

bahlv said:


> You should get an invite soon, for most occupations that are not pro rata and have limited, medium or high availability, people with 90 points will get invited in Nov or Dec
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hi!

What about those with 75 points + 5 points - this is updated now with the new changes as of the 16th of this month, although eoi was lodged in July? any chance also for a nov/dec invite- i know its hard to predict but thought id ask!


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

nlq679 said:


> bahlv said:
> 
> 
> > You should get an invite soon, for most occupations that are not pro rata and have limited, medium or high availability, people with 90 points will get invited in Nov or Dec
> ...


Please be specific write your ANZSCO so that one can tell something.
Thanks


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

nlq679 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> What about those with 75 points + 5 points - this is updated now with the new changes as of the 16th of this month, although eoi was lodged in July? any chance also for a nov/dec invite- i know its hard to predict but thought id ask!


Tough mate, suddenly lot of high pointers 

But depends on state priority, I know a guy with 65+5 who got an invite in previous rounds 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

I think they have closed 190 like other states untill next year. No pre invites reported anywhere this month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaleeq (Nov 16, 2019)

Hello how, please clarify to me. I have Bsc in engineering but I didn't use it for assessment, I only used my diploma. Can I claim point with this Bsc despite the fact that I didn't use it for my skill assessment.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ahujahooman said:


> I think they have closed 190 like other states untill next year. No pre invites reported anywhere this month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they close 190 programme then they update their website but nothing updated.. So kindly wait.. Last week of November is still there..
Thanks


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi friend,
I have a doubt, i got my ACS evaluated with 261311 code. Will this impact 190 SS for NSW. I read that chances for 261311 is medium but for 261313 it is high.
My points will be 95(yet to give PTE, assuming 20)for 190 visa.

I'm on 457 with the same code. So used the same for ACS.

Any thoughts?


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

*Grant in days*

Hi guys.

I just checked the “Mytracker“, and I found that the number of grant dates had to 

decrease a lot. Before it is about 150-250 days, now i found it is from 40-100 days.

Do you know why?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Amaleeq said:


> Hello how, please clarify to me. I have Bsc in engineering but I didn't use it for assessment, I only used my diploma. Can I claim point with this Bsc despite the fact that I didn't use it for my skill assessment.


You may be able to get your engineering degree assessed separately through engineers Australia 

Check their website for your eligibility 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

safe for better life said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I just checked the “Mytracker“, and I found that the number of grant dates had to
> 
> ...


190 grants have speeded up
It’s not surprising 

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

KittyTassie said:


> rashwini said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much and congratulations ... I have applied with 75+5 (261212} looks like hard luck ....
> ...


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bahlv said:


> Tough mate, suddenly lot of high pointers
> 
> But depends on state priority, I know a guy with 65+5 who got an invite in previous rounds
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


hi bahlv, could you please let us know if you remember when did the person and the person name or id with 65+5 points who received an invite despite being so tough to secure an invite ?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi bahlv, could you please let us know if you remember when did the person and the person name or id with 65+5 points who received an invite despite being so tough to secure an invite ?


Check 190 tracker on MyImmiTracker website 
You'll find lot of cases of all types
This guy was on this thread on Expatforum itself but done remember the name
His eoi was quite old, maybe over a year if I remember correctly 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> Please be specific write your ANZSCO so that one can tell something.
> Thanks


Hi!

ANZSCO Code is 511112 (Program/Project Administrator) currently high availability on the NSW skilled occupation list! So chances are good but I guess its just playing the waiting game now


----------



## sreekanthpart (May 23, 2015)

*Recent cut off for NSW*

Hi Guys, 

What was the recent cut off for NSW under the occupation 261311. I have 75 points for 190 subclass and trying for PTE to get 79+ which can boost my score to 85 points. But I would like to know if 75 points is enough to get NSW state nomination 190 visa?

Thanks in advance guys for your time.


----------



## sreekanthpart (May 23, 2015)

*Contact NSW*

Hi Guys,

During the EOI application process, there was a note which says that client should contact the state or territory if they are interested in receiving nomination from. But there was no information about the channel that we can use to contact NSW. Could you please throw a light on this?


----------



## sreekanthpart (May 23, 2015)

*How to lodge 2 EOI's*

Hello guys,

I have lodged 191 subclass for NSW and 189 as well. During EOI application, there were only 2 options like to choose either 'Any State' or 'Particular State'. So, i have chosen NSW as I already stayed for more than a year and also it was one of the prerequisite for NSW. But, I would like to know how can i apply for Victoria as well. I mean I dont want to apply for all states, but only for NSW and Victoria. Could someone guide me with this? Thanks guys for your time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sreekanthpart said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> During the EOI application process, there was a note which says that client should contact the state or territory if they are interested in receiving nomination from. But there was no information about the channel that we can use to contact NSW. Could you please throw a light on this?


Each state have different rules
Nsw does not require or allow you to contact them till you get a pre invite
You just submit the EOI and wait

Cheers


----------



## KittyTassie (Nov 14, 2019)

bahlv said:


> KittyTassie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey KittyTassie
> ...


----------



## sreekanthpart (May 23, 2015)

NB said:


> Each state have different rules
> Nsw does not require or allow you to contact them till you get a pre invite
> You just submit the EOI and wait
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot friend. 

One more question if you know. I am planning to create new EOI for Victoria as well. Is it ok to create new EOI for each state? Also, do we need to contact Victoria separately after applied?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sreekanthpart said:


> Thanks a lot friend.
> 
> One more question if you know. I am planning to create new EOI for Victoria as well. Is it ok to create new EOI for each state? Also, do we need to contact Victoria separately after applied?


Most members create separate EOIs for each state and each class of visa

What’s your Anzsco code ?
Quote your Anzsco code whenever you ask a question 

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

KittyTassie said:


> bahlv said:
> 
> 
> > Hi bahlv,
> ...


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> Hi!
> 
> ANZSCO Code is 511112 (Program/Project Administrator) currently high availability on the NSW skilled occupation list! So chances are good but I guess its just playing the waiting game now


Just for your reference. 
I got 85+5 and was invited in just 7 days ( provided that Project Admin was added to the list on 17/7). One of my friend secured her invitation in 14 days, after submitted her EOI early October. She has 70+5 and she is currently living and working in Perth. 
Cheers.


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

no invitations issued by NSW yet for the month of november.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

manu24 said:


> no invitations issued by NSW yet for the month of november.


I think they may suspend the 190 invitation, just before they update all of the condition for 491 visa.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

vyrarchz said:


> manu24 said:
> 
> 
> > no invitations issued by NSW yet for the month of november.
> ...


Guys,

I wrote to the NSW skilled migration team and they replied saying they may send more 190 invites before Christmas but no date is set.

So there’s still hope!!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

kc_muzik said:


> Guys,
> 
> I wrote to the NSW skilled migration team and they replied saying they may send more 190 invites before Christmas but no date is set.
> 
> So there’s still hope!!


That's a positive reply.. Of course they will be dealing with 491 prioritization but cannot miss out good talent for the cities that they might lose to 189.. But the point score requirement may remain very high


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Guys,
> 
> I wrote to the NSW skilled migration team and they replied saying they may send more 190 invites before Christmas but no date is set.
> 
> So there’s still hope!!


That means they are not planning to send invitations this month? :juggle:


----------



## sudhinkumar (Nov 25, 2019)

Hello,

Has Anyone applied for Aeronautical Engineering (233911)? I have applied to NSW with 70 points now soon to be 75. What are the probable chances guys? Any response would be appreciated


----------



## mfar (Oct 24, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Guys,
> 
> I wrote to the NSW skilled migration team and they replied saying they may send more 190 invites before Christmas but no date is set.
> 
> So there’s still hope!!


Thanks, didn't they mention anything about November round?


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

kc_muzik said:


> Guys,
> 
> I wrote to the NSW skilled migration team and they replied saying they may send more 190 invites before Christmas but no date is set.
> 
> So there’s still hope!!


Christmas is 25th December.
So, there will be no November round?
I am going to call them tomorrow morning to ask if there will be a November round or not.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

bahlv said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


True...though in my case my occupation isn’t open under 491 NSW or 189 🙂 So might as well send me an invite before Christmas lol


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Christmas is 25th December.
> So, there will be no November round?
> I am going to call them tomorrow morning to ask if there will be a November round or not.


You can try and keep us posted.. I checked with them last Wednesday and they mentioned that there will be a round this month but no specific date.. I was expecting on last Thursday/Friday and still expecting this week between Wednesday and Friday. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 90 07-Nov-2019
190 : 90+5 NSW 07-Nov-2019


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

vyrarchz said:


> Just for your reference.
> I got 85+5 and was invited in just 7 days ( provided that Project Admin was added to the list on 17/7). One of my friend secured her invitation in 14 days, after submitted her EOI early October. She has 70+5 and she is currently living and working in Perth.
> Cheers.


Hi!

Thanks for the feedback!

Well hoping for an invite soon, initially submitted my EOI in July with 70 points, now with the recent changes on 16 Nov my total score has gone up to 80 points now. Hopefully I do get an invite but its hard to predict so guess just have to be patient!


----------



## juank (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello guys.
Just a quick and IMPORTANT update !!!!!!!!
From January 2020 NSW will generally not invite candidates to apply for nomination by NSW for a Skilled Nominated Visa (190) if they are currently residing in another Australian state or territory.

They want or will prefer candidates already living and working in NSW.

Good luck.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

perception30 said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


No news about Nov, but we just need to wait 4 more days right 😉 

Keep us posted if you do get an answer though!


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

juank said:


> Hello guys.
> Just a quick and IMPORTANT update !!!!!!!!
> From January 2020 NSW will generally not invite candidates to apply for nomination by NSW for a Skilled Nominated Visa (190) if they are currently residing in another Australian state or territory.
> 
> ...


Commencing January 2020, NSW will*generally*not invite candidates to apply for nomination by NSW for a*Skilled Nominated Visa (190) if they are currently residing in another Australian state or territory.
This approach aims to preserve the program integrity of other Australian states and territories and deliver stronger program outcomes for NSW.
NSW may vary this approach depending on the size and composition of the pool of candidates who have lodged and Expression of Interest (EOI) in*Skillselect

Source- https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi,

I am currently sitting at 90 points for 190, ANZCO 233512 Mechanical Engineer

I lived and worked for 1+ year in related occupation field in NSW under visa 476, so I do satisfy the criteria for Mechanical Engineer.

However I had to come back to my home country since 1 month because my visa has expired.

Wanted to know if there is still possibility for me getting invite for 190 from NSW during the next rounds even if I am no longer residing in NSW?

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Commencing January 2020, NSW will*generally*not invite candidates to apply for nomination by NSW for a*Skilled Nominated Visa (190) if they are currently residing in another Australian state or territory.
> This approach aims to preserve the program integrity of other Australian states and territories and deliver stronger program outcomes for NSW.
> NSW may vary this approach depending on the size and composition of the pool of candidates who have lodged and Expression of Interest (EOI) in*Skillselect
> 
> Source- https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


What about offshore

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Bhavishize said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently sitting at 90 points for 190, ANZCO 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> 
> ...


You are very unlucky. Unfortunately you will not be considered eligible as its clearly state that applicants need to be currently living in NSW.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

bdtomas said:


> What about offshore
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


I think the direction they're heading towards indicate that they'll only prefer NSW candidates and maybe offshore candidates(in special circumstances only)


----------



## rhythmgurjar (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi All,
NSW 190 they need one year of work experience in NSW. I have done my skill assessment through ACS as a BA. (Masters in Aus + 1 year PY) Currently working in NSW in my feild. If i get an invitation Do i still need to do Employment Skill Assessment through ACS? Or i can just provide my employment proof. Thanks


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

They just announced that interstate candidates from Jan 2020 will generally not be invited. Gutted. 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


----------



## manu24 (Mar 31, 2017)

I just called NSW and they said nsw is going to stop inviting people from other states in January.
About invitation round this month- he said it will be soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

For occupations without an additional criteria- is there a specific period you need to reside in NSW?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

akshayaaiyer said:


> For occupations without an additional criteria- is there a specific period you need to reside in NSW?


There is no specific period. If you are *interstate*, you won't be invited from Jan 2020. If you are overseas, you will still be considered for an invitation, however, Preference *might* be given to those already working in the state.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> There is no specific period. If you are *interstate*, you won't be invited from Jan 2020. If you are overseas, you will still be considered for an invitation, however, Preference *might* be given to those already working in the state.


Adding to that there are occupations for which there is already a requirement of currently living and working in NSW. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 90 07-Nov-2019
190 : 90+5 NSW 07-Nov-2019


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

All the very best for tomorrow and day after folks

I have a positive feeling that we will see good number of pre invites for people waiting

Amen!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

bahlv said:


> All the very best for tomorrow and day after folks
> 
> I have a positive feeling that we will see good number of pre invites for people waiting
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed..
Man..
Eagerly waiting 🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## S_SHO (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a feeling a limited round may have already happened last week. Last friday I heard of a pre-invite for project admin and one accountant. Again cant be sure of this because I have heard this via mutual friends. But apparently both are in NSW. So I dont have a good feeling about the rounds moving forward. Any thoughts?


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

One invite is showing in immitracker with date Nov 21


----------



## mfar (Oct 24, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> One invite is showing in immitracker with date Nov 21


Invite is different from Pre-invite! 

Probably they send some pre-invites tomorrow or the day after tomorrow!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

S_SHO said:


> I have a feeling a limited round may have already happened last week. Last friday I heard of a pre-invite for project admin and one accountant. Again cant be sure of this because I have heard this via mutual friends. But apparently both are in NSW. So I dont have a good feeling about the rounds moving forward. Any thoughts?


People get confused between pre invite and final. I don't think there was any "pre invite" round last week. They send final invites during the month. But mostly pre invite during last week. 

Be positive mate!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## S_SHO (Nov 28, 2016)

bahlv said:


> People get confused between pre invite and final. I don't think there was any "pre invite" round last week. They send final invites during the month. But mostly pre invite during last week.
> 
> Be positive mate!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Trying my best. Fingers crossed. Lets hope for a good news this weeks.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

S_SHO said:


> Trying my best. Fingers crossed. Lets hope for a good news this weeks.


Nope. I called NSW department today, they told me that no invitation has been sent for November yet and there is going to be an invitation round shortly.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

perception30 said:


> Nope. I called NSW department today, they told me that no invitation has been sent for November yet and there is going to be an invitation round shortly.


Good that you confirmed too bro.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## S_SHO (Nov 28, 2016)

perception30 said:


> Nope. I called NSW department today, they told me that no invitation has been sent for November yet and there is going to be an invitation round shortly.


Thank you for confirming.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

perception30 said:


> S_SHO said:
> 
> 
> > Trying my best. Fingers crossed. Lets hope for a good news this weeks.
> ...


Brilliant mate!! 

Meanwhile, let’s all relax and spend time with our loved ones 😉

All the best !!


----------



## Hemanth_SD (Aug 22, 2019)

*hemanth_sd*

Hi 

Is there any possibility of getting State Sponsorship before March 2020

ACS ANZAC Code - 261311 (Analyst Programmer) - 13/03/2018
PTE - 83 - 01/05/2019

189 - 80 Points - 20/11/2019
190 - 85 Points - 20/11/2019:juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hemanth_SD said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there any possibility of getting State Sponsorship before March 2020
> 
> ...





> Is there any possibility of getting State Sponsorship before March 2020


Unfortunately, there is no way to predict a state sponsorship. 



> 261311 (Analyst Programmer)


This occupation is now subject to an additional requirement for nomination by NSW.

The additional requirement for this occupation is to be living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year. I hope you satisfy this requirement, if not you may need to look at alternate options.


----------



## S_SHO (Nov 28, 2016)

Another day down...no news :s


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

S_SHO said:


> Another day down...no news :s


Tomorrow never dies

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Tomorrow never dies
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Well said, tomorrow never dies

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

S_SHO said:


> Another day down...no news :s


We have Thu and Fri  Fingers crossed!


----------



## NicholasSydney (Nov 18, 2019)

After a long wait for my VETASSESS response (nearly 18 weeks), yesterday I sent off my EOI to NSW for 190 with 80 points. 

What sort of response time am I looking at here for pre-invite?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

NicholasSydney said:


> After a long wait for my VETASSESS response (nearly 18 weeks), yesterday I sent off my EOI to NSW for 190 with 80 points.
> 
> What sort of response time am I looking at here for pre-invite?


Your occupation code?


----------



## NicholasSydney (Nov 18, 2019)

132511


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NicholasSydney said:


> After a long wait for my VETASSESS response (nearly 18 weeks), yesterday I sent off my EOI to NSW for 190 with 80 points.
> 
> What sort of response time am I looking at here for pre-invite?


No one can predict the sponsorship 
Any reply that you do get, will only be a wild guess

Cheers


----------



## mksocial2019 (Nov 27, 2019)

Any updates so far ?


----------



## mksocial2019 (Nov 27, 2019)

Have anyone received pre-invite from NSW ?


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Not yet, for me.
261313 90 points with 1.8 years NSW experience.


----------



## Hemanth_SD (Aug 22, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Unfortunately, there is no way to predict a state sponsorship.
> 
> 
> This occupation is now subject to an additional requirement for nomination by NSW.
> ...


Thanks for the update. I am living in Sydney for the past 4 years and hoping for the best. Till we have 1.5 Days in November:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mksocial2019 (Nov 27, 2019)

Let's wait for the best .....


----------



## S.T (Jul 8, 2019)

I think we'd better stay positive coz u never know what tomorrow will be Meanwhile, you should prepare all necessary documents, so that when the luck knocks your door, you are ready to lodge your application. 

All the best guys.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Seems this month is going to the wire!! Friday 29th - Let's see!


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

bahlv said:


> Seems this month is going to the wire!! Friday 29th - Let's see!


Have you received your final invite?


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Do you guys think this would be the last round for interstate candidates to be invited? They say commence changes on 2020 for a reason?


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Do you guys think this would be the last round for interstate candidates to be invited? They say commence changes on 2020 for a reason?



I’m really counting on this. 

Will there be a round in December?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Do you guys think this would be the last round for interstate candidates to be invited? They say commence changes on 2020 for a reason?


That seems to be the case. And since NSW is not willing to consider candidates who are currently in Australia (living in other states), I doubt if they will ever consider candidates from overseas. Looks like near to impossible to get an invite for overseas candidates (including myself) as well.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

akshayaaiyer said:


> I’m really counting on this.
> 
> Will there be a round in December?


Based on "wild guesses" and information from some members who called the state of NSW there should be one round before Christmas (one round for both Nov & Dec).


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> That seems to be the case. And since NSW is not willing to consider candidates who are currently in Australia (living in other states), I doubt if they will ever consider candidates from overseas. Looks like near to impossible to get an invite for overseas candidates (including myself) as well.


What makes you say this? Many other states do not invite interstate candidates but still invite overseas candidates.

The communication from NSW purely states that they will not be inviting *interstate *candidates.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hemanth_SD said:


> Thanks for the update. I am living in Sydney for the past 4 years and hoping for the best. Till we have 1.5 Days in November:fingerscrossed:


Well, good luck to you! You seem to stand a good chance. Keep us updated.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Jelly11 said:


> What makes you say this? Many other states do not invite interstate candidates but still invite overseas candidates.
> 
> The communication from NSW purely states that they will not be inviting *interstate *candidates.


I do not have any basis to say this. It is mere speculation. NSW has made so many changes to it's invitation policy in the past couple of years that the chances for an invitation (including for overseas candidates) seem to go down with every passing day. Please ignore my frustrated blabber.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Any reported overseas pre-invite this FY? And if yes then the ratio of that would help us understand the path they're going forward with!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

shabaranks said:


> Have you received your final invite?


Nope, the wait is on! Department seems to be busy with changing priorities.


----------



## trulyanonymous (Aug 14, 2019)

Hemanth_SD said:


> Thanks for the update. I am living in Sydney for the past 4 years and hoping for the best. Till we have 1.5 Days in November:fingerscrossed:


Our situation is more or less exactly the same. Fingers crossed something comes through.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Any reported overseas pre-invite this FY? And if yes then the ratio of that would help us understand the path they're going forward with!


Several overseas candidates received their invites this FY. But how many, will be hard to tell.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Thuong Nguyen said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys think this would be the last round for interstate candidates to be invited? They say commence changes on 2020 for a reason?
> ...


Disagreed with this.. As they have already cleared their statement..
Firstly.. When they have begun their 2019-20 migration programme.. They have set up additional criteria for some occupations and it's that candidates must live and work in NSW only to be Eligible for nomination.
Now from January They won't invite aspirants residing in another Australia's state...
Just to make migration programme more integer.
Moreover, they haven't settled up additional criteria for many other occupations..
And there are certain occupations for which they need overseas applicants.
So I believe we don't surmise that they will stop inviting offshore applicants..
Thanks


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Any reported overseas pre-invite this FY? And if yes then the ratio of that would help us understand the path they're going forward with!


I have seen offshore candidates receiving invites. But it depends on a lot of factors especially the job code. Like in my case (135112) I don’t have options for 189 or 491. Also, this code doesn’t have any additional criteria. So how can I be onshore and apply for 190 then? Probability of that is really low. 

But if it’s an occupation where they have a lot of onshore applicants already under different visas applying for 190, then ofcourse they would pick them over offshore ones. And now they’re making it even tighter by ensuring they’re based in NSW already.

I know the wait is frustrating for many of us, but it’s not over until it’s over. We have another few weeks to wait and find out 🙂 

Let’s hope for the best!


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> ajnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > Thuong Nguyen said:
> ...


Well said mate!


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> AussieStudent2014 said:
> 
> 
> > Any reported overseas pre-invite this FY? And if yes then the ratio of that would help us understand the path they're going forward with!
> ...


Yes.. They have invited many overseas candidates during last quarter( i.e July- October)
And the main thing happened during this fiscal year is that year is divided between two parts as new visa commencing on 16th November so that all the quota reset so this year is very much mixed up and uncertain.
Though.
Thanks


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Jelly11 said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you say this? Many other states do not invite interstate candidates but still invite overseas candidates.
> ...


Yes Understand that..
I am on same Boat as we both have same Occupation I have read FOI released by DHA 
During last year they have invited 73 Construction Project Managers and among them 37-40 Candidates were having cut out points (i .e 65 ) and 15-17 were having only competent English.
So What I tend to believe is never lose hope.. Day will come.. 🤞🏻🤞🏻
Thank you


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

bahlv said:


> Nope, the wait is on! Department seems to be busy with changing priorities.


Hang in there mate. You are very close.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Disagreed with this.. As they have already cleared their statement..
> Firstly.. When they have begun their 2019-20 migration programme.. They have set up additional criteria for some occupations and it's that candidates must live and work in NSW only to be Eligible for nomination.
> Now from January They won't invite aspirants residing in another Australia's state...
> Just to make migration programme more integer.
> ...


Well just my 2 cent for that. Actually we never know what's going on in NSW's admin minds. I just think that there is still possibly couple rounds before new year. Since the beginning of the FY, I can see that NSW just doesn't prefer candidates from interstate (me, and many did not receive a pre-invite at all though with our points we should get it ) . Now they make it official.
Even offshore candidates might be preferred, and can apply to many states rather than just tied to the states that they are currently living ( like me tied to VIC and VIC occupation list is limited  ) Which is very funny imo.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Is there a particular time of the day when preinvites are typically sent out ?


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

kc_muzik said:


> Is there a particular time of the day when preinvites are typically sent out ?


Usually, 2:00 PM to 4:00 PM


----------



## S.T (Jul 8, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Is there a particular time of the day when preinvites are typically sent out ?


Based on my observation, they normally send out pre-invites as soon as they start their business


----------



## mfar (Oct 24, 2019)

S.T said:


> Based on my observation, they normally send out pre-invites as soon as they start their business


Do you mean around 8-9 am?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mfar said:


> Do you mean around 8-9 am?


Around 0900
I got last month around that time

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Yes Understand that..
> I am on same Boat as we both have same Occupation I have read FOI released by DHA
> During last year they have invited 73 Construction Project Managers and among them 37-40 Candidates were having cut out points (i .e 65 ) and 15-17 were having only competent English.
> So What I tend to believe is never lose hope.. Day will come.. 🤞🏻🤞🏻
> Thank you


That seems to be a good argument...thanks for the motivation...hope the coming invitation rounds be healthy and may people who are waiting desperately get their invitations before the year ends...Cheers!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Well just my 2 cent for that. Actually we never know what's going on in NSW's admin minds. I just think that there is still possibly couple rounds before new year. Since the beginning of the FY, I can see that NSW just doesn't prefer candidates from interstate (me, and many did not receive a pre-invite at all though with our points we should get it ) . Now they make it official.
> Even offshore candidates might be preferred, and can apply to many states rather than just tied to the states that they are currently living ( like me tied to VIC and VIC occupation list is limited  ) Which is very funny imo.


Hang in there mate...hang in there...hopefully this round..


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Well just my 2 cent for that. Actually we never know what's going on in NSW's admin minds. I just think that there is still possibly couple rounds before new year. Since the beginning of the FY, I can see that NSW just doesn't prefer candidates from interstate (me, and many did not receive a pre-invite at all though with our points we should get it ) . Now they make it official.
> 
> Even offshore candidates might be preferred, and can apply to many states rather than just tied to the states that they are currently living ( like me tied to VIC and VIC occupation list is limited  ) Which is very funny imo.


Is there any chance of you moving to a good job in Sydney? Without hurting your lifestyle in any way.

I can understand the pain when you are already there and like the place, but there is uncertainty from a future standpoint.

All the best to you and wishing that you get the invite in Nov or Dec.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Thuong Nguyen said:
> 
> 
> > Well just my 2 cent for that. Actually we never know what's going on in NSW's admin minds. I just think that there is still possibly couple rounds before new year. Since the beginning of the FY, I can see that NSW just doesn't prefer candidates from interstate (me, and many did not receive a pre-invite at all though with our points we should get it ) . Now they make it official.
> ...


I live in Melbourne too so I face the same dilemma. Since my occupation is ‘Low’ I don’t even know if it’s worth it to move to Sydney. I called them to confirm the definition of ‘residing’ the other day and from what I gather there’s no specific period that I need to reside or work there. 

My chances would be better if I just went back to motherland and applied for a PR. lol


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

akshayaaiyer said:


> I live in Melbourne too so I face the same dilemma. Since my occupation is ‘Low’ I don’t even know if it’s worth it to move to Sydney. I called them to confirm the definition of ‘residing’ the other day and from what I gather there’s no specific period that I need to reside or work there.
> 
> My chances would be better if I just went back to motherland and applied for a PR. lol


It's true you and me might be eligible for many states rather than the states we are living only.
Moving to regional to secure a PR might be better than moving to Sydney, another big city now. I think Tassi and Adelaide would be a wise choice but they most likely to give you 491 if you move from another state


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Seems like there will be no invitation in November. However, it is expected that there will be an invitation round before Christmas ( Dec 24th).


----------



## chadchad (Nov 28, 2019)

*Still no invite?*

It's the last day of the month and still no invites from NSW?


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

perception30 said:


> Seems like there will be no invitation in November. However, it is expected that there will be an invitation round before Christmas ( Dec 24th).



Is that what they said? Makes sense cause they aren’t bound to give out invites on a monthly basis.


----------



## Hemanth_SD (Aug 22, 2019)

akshayaaiyer said:


> Is that what they said? Makes sense cause they aren’t bound to give out invites on a monthly basis.


Lets hope for best in December


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

There will be a round today, I called them and got a confirmation just now! Hope people expecting will receive the ITA today! 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 90 07-Nov-2019
190 : 90+5 NSW 07-Nov-2019


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> There will be a round today, I called them and got a confirmation just now! Hope people expecting will receive the ITA today!
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...


That's cool just keep our hopes high :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

any accountant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> There will be a round today, I called them and got a confirmation just now! Hope people expecting will receive the ITA today!
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...


somebody else called them to ask if there is going to be a round today ???

Answer: we cannot answer this question


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> There will be a round today, I called them and got a confirmation just now! Hope people expecting will receive the ITA today!
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...


So 
Hang on


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

gopiit04 said:


> There will be a round today, I called them and got a confirmation just now! Hope people expecting will receive the ITA today!
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...


Wow 😮 not sure why they aren’t being fully transparent to all callers. 

Time to hang on!


----------



## nishant1793 (Nov 5, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> There will be a round today, I called them and got a confirmation just now! Hope people expecting will receive the ITA today!
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...


I got the same reply. 
Also, this is gonna be the last round for this year as they said.

ANZSCO: 133111
NSW 190: 85+5 (Onshore)
189: 85
EOI: 24/08/2019
waiting game is still on


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Are they playing an emotional game? Its almost end of day for them!!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemanth_SD (Aug 22, 2019)

nishant1793 said:


> I got the same reply.
> Also, this is gonna be the last round for this year as they said.
> 
> ANZSCO: 133111
> ...


They have another 2 hours today :juggle: . I don't think there will be any Pre invite round tomorrow:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Hemanth_SD said:


> They have another 2 hours today :juggle: . I don't think there will be any Pre invite round tomorrow:fingerscrossed:



I don't think there is going to be any round today.

So guys lets hope for December now.


----------



## bilawalkhan (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi guys I have submitted my eoi for ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER on 25th Oct 2019 now I have 90 points with state points can i expect invitation in Nov round


----------



## S.T (Jul 8, 2019)

bilawalkhan said:


> Hi guys I have submitted my eoi for ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER on 25th Oct 2019 now I have 90 points with state points can i expect invitation in Nov round


it is very likely that there would be no preinvite round in November. To receive a preinvite in Dec, it depends on various factors, and noone can predict the outcome of that round. Hence, all you can do is relax and wait for the luck to come.


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

bilawalkhan said:


> Hi guys I have submitted my eoi for ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER on 25th Oct 2019 now I have 90 points with state points can i expect invitation in Nov round




I am in the same boat and my doe is 22 august with 85+5 . No luck yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bilawalkhan (Nov 28, 2019)

What's your occupation bro


----------



## bilawalkhan (Nov 28, 2019)

S.T said:


> bilawalkhan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys I have submitted my eoi for ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER on 25th Oct 2019 now I have 90 points with state points can i expect invitation in Nov round
> ...


 bro there will be Nov round just wait for Some hours


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi All, just received a pre-invite 

263111 

90+5


----------



## Nim_M (Nov 29, 2019)

Congratulations!!! What was your DOE??


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

nohtyp said:


> Hi All, just received a pre-invite
> 
> 263111
> 
> 90+5


Congratulations! Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## bilawalkhan (Nov 28, 2019)

nohtyp said:


> Hi All, just received a pre-invite
> 
> 263111
> 
> 90+5


 congratulations bro hopefully all receive pre invitation today what's your doe bro


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Nim_M said:


> Congratulations!!! What was your DOE??


DOE doesn't matter for 190 invitations.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

nohtyp said:


> Hi All, just received a pre-invite
> 
> 263111
> 
> 90+5


Wow, they are determined to work on Friday EoD!!! 
Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

nothing for me so far, 85+5


----------



## bilawalkhan (Nov 28, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> nothing for me so far, 85+5


 be positive bro we will receive it by today I'm also on 90 points


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

bilawalkhan said:


> be positive bro we will receive it by today I'm also on 90 points


Yeah hope all the best but I am interstate so less likely I can receive anything :juggle:


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

bilawalkhan said:


> What's your occupation bro




ICT Support Engineer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KittyTassie (Nov 14, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Wow, they are determined to work on Friday EoD!!!
> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hey Bahlv, I've just got my final invitation 5 minutes ago. Have you got yours ?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

KittyTassie said:


> Hey Bahlv, I've just got my final invitation 5 minutes ago. Have you got yours ?


Congrats - not yet.. Refreshing!!


----------



## bilawalkhan (Nov 28, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> bilawalkhan said:
> 
> 
> > be positive bro we will receive it by today I'm also on 90 points
> ...


 I'm also interstate but new already made changes in July n put conditions on many occupations already so now they don't care if you are interstate or not if your occupation is without condition then u will receive invitation


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

don't they send pre invite emails all at once rather than in a sequence with a delay? if one of the people received it shouldn't other have received theirs if the state government wanted to issue them?


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

any accountant got pte invite ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Congrats - not yet.. Refreshing!!


Hi bahlv,

I hope you will get your final Invite within few days. All the best!!!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Baaghi said:


> Hi bahlv,
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you will get your final Invite within few days. All the best!!!


Thanks mate

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemanth_SD (Aug 22, 2019)

nohtyp said:


> Hi All, just received a pre-invite
> 
> 263111
> 
> 90+5


Congratulations bro. Lets hope we all will get in next round Probably in New Yearlane:.


----------



## Hemanth_SD (Aug 22, 2019)

Is anyone got Pre Invite for - Analyst Programmer - ANZSCO 261311

I am at 80+5 with 4.5 years in NSW.


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

*Lay Lee*



mirand said:


> any accountant got pte invite ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So disappointed with NSW. Gave this state so much studied here spent hundreds and thousands of dollars and no benefit, no return.
Accountant waiting on 100 points incl state n single.
2 yrs NSW exp
8 each PTE
Naati,
did everything possible but


----------



## mfar (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi guys, 

I got the invitation at 4 pm today. 

ANZSCO: 261112 - Systems Analysts
Point: 85 +5 
DOE: 28/06/2019


----------



## KittyTassie (Nov 14, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Congrats - not yet.. Refreshing!!


You have my wishes dude ! It will be soon.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Lay Lee said:


> So disappointed with NSW. Gave this state so much studied here spent hundreds and thousands of dollars and no benefit, no return.
> 
> Accountant waiting on 100 points incl state n single.
> 
> ...




What’s ur DOe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemanth_SD (Aug 22, 2019)

mfar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got the invitation at 4 pm today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Bro


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

mirand said:


> what’s ur doe
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


22/09/2019


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Lay Lee said:


> 22/09/2019




I’m 100 april 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bilawalkhan (Nov 28, 2019)

How many hours remaining in closing time


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

mirand said:


> I’m 100 april
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


don't know what they want after 100 points in a high demand occupation.

Haven't heard any accountant being invited since julu. There used to be heaps of invitations before July.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bilawalkhan said:


> How many hours remaining in closing time


Office is already closed.
It’s nearly 5 pm
Cheers


----------



## bilawalkhan (Nov 28, 2019)

NB said:


> bilawalkhan said:
> 
> 
> > How many hours remaining in closing time
> ...


 may be they send some more before closing


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Looks like preinvites have gone to the onshore high pointers.

Congrats guys !!


----------



## mfar (Oct 24, 2019)

Hemanth_SD said:


> Congratulations Bro


Thanks mate 

All the best for you.


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

Hemanth_SD said:


> Congratulations bro. Lets hope we all will get in next round Probably in New Yearlane:.


Thank you, I have just submitted all my files within one hour that I got the email, hopefully things will move faster from now on.

I will withdraw my 189 shortly, hopefully someone else will get that soon. 

All the best of everyone who is still waiting. 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

nohtyp said:


> Thank you, I have just submitted all my files within one hour that I got the email, hopefully things will move faster from now on.
> 
> I will withdraw my 189 shortly, hopefully someone else will get that soon.
> 
> ...




Hi mate, what files do they ask for pre invites. thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yet another disappointing day. Looks like no ITA for IT and accountimg occupations today. I know my luck, but nerver thought it would be this bad

Cleared naati on 8th April and moved to 75 points and was hoping for invitation but on 11th April it was only 100 invites and that brought down chances for 190 as well.. On Nov 6th managed to score 79+ in PTE and again less invites for 189 on 11th Nov. Now no ITA from NSW for 90+5 

All the best everyone! 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 90 07-Nov-2019
190 : 90+5 NSW 07-Nov-2019


----------



## mfar (Oct 24, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> Yet another disappointing day. Looks like no ITA for IT and accountimg occupations today. I know my luck, but nerver thought it would be this bad
> 
> Cleared naati on 8th April and moved to 75 points and was hoping for invitation but on 11th April it was only 100 invites and that brought down chances for 190 as well.. On Nov 6th managed to score 79+ in PTE and again less invites for 189 on 11th Nov. Now no ITA from NSW for 90+5
> 
> ...



Regarding this fact the availability of 261312 is high, it's weird that you haven't got the invitation with 95 points. Do you have the additional criteria?


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

Jattt said:


> Hi mate, what files do they ask for pre invites. thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See attached









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

mfar said:


> Regarding this fact the availability of 261312 is high, it's weird that you haven't got the invitation with 95 points. Do you have the additional criteria?


Yes, I meet the additional criteria.

Miracle happens! Received ITA

Before typing my previous post I gave myself time till 5 pm and I was completely frustrated and posted it. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 90 07-Nov-2019
190 : 90+5 NSW 07-Nov-2019


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

nohtyp said:


> Thank you, I have just submitted all my files within one hour that I got the email, hopefully things will move faster from now on.
> 
> I will withdraw my 189 shortly, hopefully someone else will get that soon.
> 
> ...


DO NOT withdraw 189 till you get the ITA from NSW

It can take 6 weeks to get ITA


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

I got the pre-invite!


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

wallflower11 said:


> I got the pre-invite!


Detail please

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

gopiit04 said:


> mfar said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding this fact the availability of 261312 is high, it's weird that you haven't got the invitation with 95 points. Do you have the additional criteria?
> ...


Congrats mate!! Happy for you ! 

So did you receive the mail after 5 pm??


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

I got the pre-invite now


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Congrats mate!! Happy for you !
> 
> So did you receive the mail after 5 pm??


5.10pm Sydney time. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 90 07-Nov-2019
190 : 90+5 NSW 07-Nov-2019


----------



## NKK_AUS (May 21, 2018)

I got nsw pre invite ... 261311.. 85+5


----------



## bilawalkhan (Nov 28, 2019)

NKK_AUS said:


> I got nsw pre invite ... 261311.. 85+5


 congratulations bro what time your received it n what's your doe


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

nacalen said:


> I got the pre-invite now[/QUOTE
> 
> Code, points and time of email ??


----------



## maverick1310 (Jul 31, 2019)

Received NSW pre-invite today

ANZSCO : 26313
Points : 70 + 5
NSW Experience : 2 years 8 months


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

bdtomas said:


> Detail please
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Applied for TAS (489) Nomination: February 1, 2019
Invitation Received: May 16, 2019
Visa Grant: October 21, 2019

Applied for NSW (190) Nomination: October 2, 2019
Pre-invite: November 29, 2019


POINTS BREAKDOWN
Experience: 10 points
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
English Proficiency: 20 points
State Sponsorship: 10 points
TOTAL: 85(489)/90(190) Points


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

@wallflower11 I had predicted last week that you will get invite today. Congrats. Me too waiting at 80 points. Hopes regained.


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Architect Joe said:


> @wallflower11 I had predicted last week that you will get invite today. Congrats. Me too waiting at 80 points. Hopes regained.


Will pray you get yours too. Thank you so much, mate!


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Any accountant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

I just got invite 261311 with 95 points. My visa ends in 3 weeks so I hope they can do express processing if I call them lol.


----------



## bilawalkhan (Nov 28, 2019)

veshi said:


> I just got invite 261311 with 95 points. My visa ends in 3 weeks so I hope they can do express processing if I call them lol.


 congratulations bro what time you have received this pre invite because it's already closing time


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> nacalen said:
> 
> 
> > I got the pre-invite now[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Any Construction Project Manager ANZSCO-133111 received Invite?


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Any ICT Support engineer got pre invite ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

ahujahooman said:


> Any ICT Support engineer got pre invite ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My friend got it with 90+5 this afternoon, single

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Any Systems Administrator got pre-invitation

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Any computer Network Professional 263111 got invited? Waiting for almost 6 months now, no luck so far 😞 Below are my points:
189: 85
190: 90
DOE: 26/6/19


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

bilawalkhan said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > I just got invite 261311 with 95 points. My visa ends in 3 weeks so I hope they can do express processing if I call them lol.
> ...


I got the invite 5.10 Australian eastern time


----------



## NKK_AUS (May 21, 2018)

bilawalkhan said:


> NKK_AUS said:
> 
> 
> > I got nsw pre invite ... 261311.. 85+5
> ...



Doe: 18nov
Received mail at 5:02pm


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Office is already closed.
> It’s nearly 5 pm
> Cheers




Is it true that from January 2020 NSW won’t invite candidates residing outside / offshore Australia ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plasticeye (Nov 29, 2019)

Still waiting for an invite.

Lodged my EOI on July 2019 to NSW. Code is 312111 (archi draftperson) with 80 pts. 

Hoping i could receive it soon.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

rashwini said:


> Is it true that from January 2020 NSW won’t invite candidates residing outside / offshore Australia ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They won't invite interstate candidate but not sure about the offshore.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

I know one Management Consultant got invited at 85+5 

Occupation Code: 224711


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

bahlv said:


> I know one Management Consultant got invited at 85+5
> 
> Occupation Code: 224711


You mean today? Offshore ?


----------



## mksocial2019 (Nov 27, 2019)

maverick1310 said:


> Received NSW pre-invite today
> 
> ANZSCO : 26313
> Points : 70 + 5
> NSW Experience : 2 years 8 months


Hi,

What's your Date of effect ?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

kc_muzik said:


> You mean today? Offshore ?


Yes today, she is offshore (I see her number on the WhatsApp group is not +61 )


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

wallflower11 said:


> Applied for TAS (489) Nomination: February 1, 2019
> Invitation Received: May 16, 2019
> Visa Grant: October 21, 2019
> 
> ...



Congrats mate! Are you offshore? Spouse skills or single applicant?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

One Construction Project Manager got his pre-Invite he is offshore and having 85 points EOI date 25-8-19


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

kc_muzik said:


> Congrats mate! Are you offshore? Spouse skills or single applicant?


Thanks! offshore and single but not ready to mingle!


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Any accountant? Agent says 90+5 got invited. But I’m 95+5 no invite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> bilawalkhan said:
> 
> 
> > be positive bro we will receive it by today I'm also on 90 points
> ...



Hey I found this draft Vic State occupation list. They told me that it isn’t going to change in a few months but thought I’d share it if you’re occupation is in it. 

https://engage.vic.gov.au/victorian-visa-nomination-occupation-list-review


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I submitted my EOI today. While submitting, it asked if I want nomination from a particular state or anywhere? I chose anywhere. Does that affect the chances of getting a nomination from NSW? My anzsco is 312311 which is not so common and I'm at 65 points.


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

RiverOne said:


> Hello everyone,
> I submitted my EOI today. While submitting, it asked if I want nomination from a particular state or anywhere? I chose anywhere. Does that affect the chances of getting a nomination from NSW? My anzsco is 312311 which is not so common and I'm at 65 points.


Anywhere will not take you anywhere. You have to choose NSW, otherwise you will never get selected. 

Regards,

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

wallflower11 said:


> Will pray you get yours too. Thank you so much, mate!


You are cool mate congrats! I think architectural draftsperson is easier to get 190 nsw rather than architect. I had applied for that occupation and hopefully may get a SA soon


----------



## par_134 (Nov 29, 2019)

.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

akshayaaiyer said:


> Hey I found this draft Vic State occupation list. They told me that it isn’t going to change in a few months but thought I’d share it if you’re occupation is in it.
> 
> https://engage.vic.gov.au/victorian-visa-nomination-occupation-list-review


Hey bro, when would this come alive? My occupation is in their list already. :clap2::clap2: But it was early 2019, now nothing has been changed?


----------



## maverick1310 (Jul 31, 2019)

mksocial2019 said:


> maverick1310 said:
> 
> 
> > Received NSW pre-invite today
> ...


11 April 2019


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> You are cool mate congrats! I think architectural draftsperson is easier to get 190 nsw rather than architect. I had applied for that occupation and hopefully may get a SA soon


Wishing also you get the invite soon!


----------



## NKK_AUS (May 21, 2018)

Hi all, can someone please give me list of documents to be uploaded?

261311
Doe 18nov
Nsw invite 29nov with 85+5


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NKK_AUS said:


> Hi all, can someone please give me list of documents to be uploaded?
> 
> 261311
> Doe 18nov
> Nsw invite 29nov with 85+5


Click the link in the email, you will see all requirements 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## spicyoxtail (Jul 23, 2018)

Got my pre-invite yesterday 
ANZSCO: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Points: 90 + 5 
Work Experience: 2+ years 
EOI: 25 Oct 2019


----------



## 090426 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi
I have submitted my eoi last month for NSW 190 without partner points, 80 including SS, doe 21/10/19. I've noticed new section is added in eoi to capture partner English competence. For me, yes is selected for the question 'does your partner hold passport of UK, Canada, NZ or USA'. I have never updated eoi after 21/10/19. Not sure how this was selected. When i checked my points it is showing 85 with SS. Doe is not changed stays at 21/10/19. EOI pdf (view eoi) is also not having this section. Having said, I've booked pte coming Tuesday for my partner.

Now the twist is i received NSW pre invite last evening. What are my options?

Update eoi after my partner English score, irrespective this is must. DOE will change in this case because of pte test date. I don't want pte test date is greater than the DOE. In this case i still have 85 points including SS, doe is 03/12/19(if i receive pte result same day), which is matching pre invite points.

Is it ok to follow above and submit documents to NSW portal? Or should i contact NSW Migration team and explain my situation. Looking for valuable suggestions.


----------



## par_134 (Nov 29, 2019)

.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

090426 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my eoi last month for NSW 190 without partner points, 80 including SS, doe 21/10/19. I've noticed new section is added in eoi to capture partner English competence. For me, yes is selected for the question 'does your partner hold passport of UK, Canada, NZ or USA'. I have never updated eoi after 21/10/19. Not sure how this was selected. When i checked my points it is showing 85 with SS. Doe is not changed stays at 21/10/19. EOI pdf (view eoi) is also not having this section. Having said, I've booked pte coming Tuesday for my partner.
> 
> ...


If your points will become the same as what they are in the EoI right now, then just get the PTE done first, then email them explaining the situation, mentioning that there is no change in points BUT a change in date of EoI update. 

I had to make some corrections in my EoI after the pre invite, it was a minor typo in my case, and they clearly said that we have invited you at certain point score, and hence any change you make in EoI which doesn't impact point score, it is absolutely ok.

All the best!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

maverick1310 said:


> Received NSW pre-invite today
> 
> ANZSCO : 26313
> Points : 70 + 5
> NSW Experience : 2 years 8 months


Hi Brother,

Can you please share your points breakdown?

Thanks


----------



## maverick1310 (Jul 31, 2019)

ptepreparation said:


> Hi Brother,
> 
> Can you please share your points breakdown?
> 
> Thanks


Age : 30
Education : 15
PTE : 20
Experience : 5 (1+ exp in Australia)
Single Applicant : 10
NSW Nomination : 5

Total 80 + 5. Didnt remember 10 points for Single applicant in my last comment


----------



## nishant1793 (Nov 5, 2019)

NSW 190 pre-invite received:smile: 

ANZSCO: 133111
190: 85+5
189:80
EOI: 24/08/2019
Sate invitation: 29/11/2019


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

nishant1793 said:


> NSW 190 pre-invite received
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations 
Assuming this was recieved yesterday 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## danu11534 (Oct 28, 2019)

akshayaaiyer said:


> Thuong Nguyen said:
> 
> 
> > bilawalkhan said:
> ...


Victoria requires job offer right ?


----------



## 090426 (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you for your help. It is really useful. Will do the same



bahlv said:


> 090426 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Guys!

NSW 190 pre-invite received yesterday, woooo!

ANZSCO: 511112
190: 75+5
189:80
EOI: 24/07/2019
State invitation: 29/11/2019

Thank you to everyone on this thread for all the feedback, soo helpful! Wishing everyone all the best with your applications!


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> One Construction Project Manager got his pre-Invite he is offshore and having 85 points EOI date 25-8-19


Is that 80+5 or 85+5 ??


----------



## S_SHO (Nov 28, 2016)

hey guys, 

Does anyone think there will be one more round before christmas? Or was this one it for this half of the financial year..the rest after the new changes?

My occupation 241111 85+5 still waiting


----------



## S_SHO (Nov 28, 2016)

Here is some more information about the round and reported invites from yesterday 
https://global.newstarsec.com/?p=508


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

S_SHO said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone think there will be one more round before christmas? Or was this one it for this half of the financial year..the rest after the new changes?
> 
> My occupation 241111 85+5 still waiting


This was possibly the last round of the year. Need to wait for Jan! I’m waiting like you too at 80+5, 135112 🙂


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

090426 said:


> Hi
> I have submitted my eoi last month for NSW 190 without partner points, 80 including SS, doe 21/10/19. I've noticed new section is added in eoi to capture partner English competence. For me, yes is selected for the question 'does your partner hold passport of UK, Canada, NZ or USA'. I have never updated eoi after 21/10/19. Not sure how this was selected. When i checked my points it is showing 85 with SS. Doe is not changed stays at 21/10/19. EOI pdf (view eoi) is also not having this section. Having said, I've booked pte coming Tuesday for my partner.
> 
> Now the twist is i received NSW pre invite last evening. What are my options?
> ...


I remember *NB *posted a warning to all members advising *" Many applicants have been given 5 points by the system automatically in Skillselect for spouse competent English even if they were not eligible after 16 Nov 2019 change". So each applicant should recheck his EOI and ensure that the points are being reflected correctly. If you continue with the points, your application may be rejected for over claiming points
Blaming the system will not help* See the link below;

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...1810-important-recheck-spouse-points-eoi.html

Even if you succeed in getting approval from NSW, during visa application, how do you want to explain to the CO that the reason why your wife's PTE date is greater than the DOE is due to technical issues in skillselect? Sounds like an automatic rejection.

I would recommend you contact NSW and explain the issue to them and see if it's possible to either 

1. Update the EOI to reflect the right DOE for your partners PTE.

2. See if they are willing to exclude your partners English score so that it reflects your actual claimed points. 

Note that DOHA's assessment is totally different from NSW. However you choose to handle it, the choice is yours.


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi,
Can one of the experts please guide me , I have submitted my application for 189 85 points and 190 90 points under occupation 263111. My Points total includes 5 points for Australian experience for my previous role which I have left totalling 1.5 years of experience and I have updated my EOI with the same. Now I have started another role which is not assessed by ACS and I am not claiming points for that, my question is should I update my EOI with the new role and mark it as not claiming points for that or should I just leave it?
Any help with above query will be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## 090426 (Aug 21, 2019)

Snehal1900 said:


> 090426 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thanks for your reply. 
Unfortunately I missed NB's post. I will update pte score and let DOE change. Then I'll contact NSW to explain my case. I never leave pte test date greater than DOE. I know any date mentioned in EOI should not be greater than DOE, can be equal. 

Also, some friends here in this forum said, changes are allowed as long as claimed points are same as at the time of pre invite.

But my case is different, I'll send out the detailed email and try to get the written response/approval from NSW. This evidence will help if case officer asks. If they reject nomination, thats also fine. Will keep waiting and try to improve points.

Hope these are right steps in this case.


----------



## NKK_AUS (May 21, 2018)

Hi,

I have received NSW pre-invite and preparing the documents now. I have done my skills assessment from ACS with RPL. I have a bachelor's degree in Mechanical engineering and working as an Analyst Programmer. Do I need to get my degree assessed by Vetassess as well? My ACS outcome is as below.

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on xx
January 201x.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the
ANZSCO Code.

The following employment after J*** 201* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AKheraj said:


> Hi,
> Can one of the experts please guide me , I have submitted my application for 189 85 points and 190 90 points under occupation 263111. My Points total includes 5 points for Australian experience for my previous role which I have left totalling 1.5 years of experience and I have updated my EOI with the same. Now I have started another role which is not assessed by ACS and I am not claiming points for that, my question is should I update my EOI with the new role and mark it as not claiming points for that or should I just leave it?
> Any help with above query will be much appreciated.
> Thanks


You have to update the EOI and mark the new employment as not relevant 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NKK_AUS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received NSW pre-invite and preparing the documents now. I have done my skills assessment from ACS with RPL. I have a bachelor's degree in Mechanical engineering and working as an Analyst Programmer. Do I need to get my degree assessed by Vetassess as well? My ACS outcome is as below.
> 
> ...


If you want to claim points for degree , you will have to get your degree assessed separately 
I think it will be done by engineers Australia and not Vetassess 

Cheers


----------



## Sau4saurav (Sep 3, 2017)

nlq679 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> NSW 190 pre-invite received yesterday, woooo!
> 
> ...


What was your points breakdown? 
I have just submitted for my skill assessment for same occupation and if i get positive result i will have 75+5 points.


----------



## alekseikul (Nov 30, 2019)

par_134 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Are there anyone applying under Marketing Specialist? Anyone with this specialisation selected at all?


Hi, I have applied under marketing specialist. DOE 2/09/19, have 90 points after 16 Nov. Haven't received any communication yet


----------



## dreamer05 (Mar 24, 2018)

par_134 said:


> Hi all, any pre invites for marketing specialists since July and how many points?
> 
> I have 80 + 5 wasn't selected this time, I am currently in Sydney, but my visa expires in 2 weeks...


Hi @par_134, 

I have applied for Marketing specialist with 85 points. I didn't get an invite either in Oct or Nov, and I will soon lose 5 points because i will turn 32 in 2 months. So, not very hopeful about my case  

When did you file your EOI with 80+5 points?


----------



## NKK_AUS (May 21, 2018)

dreamer05 said:


> par_134 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, any pre invites for marketing specialists since July and how many points?
> ...


You can claim 30 points for age until u turn 32 yrs 11 months and 30 days. Basically till u reach 33 yrs.


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

i am assuming the candidates with 80+5 points will get invitation from 190 NSW in December round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bilawalkhan (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi guys just want to ask can we assume that there will be round in Dec before Christmas for nsw because after that we people from other states will not be eligible so Dec will be our last hope in Nsw any chance for 90 points in next round in ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

bilawalkhan said:


> Hi guys just want to ask can we assume that there will be round in Dec before Christmas for nsw because after that we people from other states will not be eligible so Dec will be our last hope in Nsw any chance for 90 points in next round in ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER


Will December Round take place?
There is a rumour that NSW will invite directly in January.. 
Don't know what's truth.


----------



## par_134 (Nov 29, 2019)

alekseikul said:


> Hi, I have applied under marketing specialist. DOE 2/09/19, have 90 points after 16 Nov. Haven't received any communication yet


.


----------



## par_134 (Nov 29, 2019)

dreamer05 said:


> Hi @par_134,
> 
> I have applied for Marketing specialist with 85 points. I didn't get an invite either in Oct or Nov, and I will soon lose 5 points because i will turn 32 in 2 months. So, not very hopeful about my case
> 
> When did you file your EOI with 80+5 points?


.


----------



## maverick1310 (Jul 31, 2019)

*NSW Nomination Documents*

Hi All,

I have received NSW pre-invite on yesterday and I am preparing the application now.

In the NSW website, following documents are listed to be submitted/



> Payslips covering a minimum 12 months skilled employment in NSW


Is NSW address required in payslips? Payslips provided by my employer does not contain any address.




> Reference letters must outline the commencement and termination dates of your employment (if applicable), the position held and tasks and responsibilities carried out.


Is there any alternative of Reference letter? Reference letter from my employer does not have tasks and responsibilities.


----------



## maverick1310 (Jul 31, 2019)

Jattt said:


> i am assuming the candidates with 80+5 points will get invitation from 190 NSW in December round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received NSW pre-invite with 80+5 points this week.


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

maverick1310 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Confused? How come yesterday you mean on Saturday? Or is it on Friday


----------



## maverick1310 (Jul 31, 2019)

Najam1112 said:


> Confused? How come yesterday you mean on Saturday? Or is it on Friday


Yes, it was on friday.


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

maverick1310 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received NSW pre-invite on yesterday and I am preparing the application now.
> 
> ...


1. Most employers in Australia include employees address in payslip. Why your's doesn't have an address i can't tell. Maybe you can get in-touch with your employer and see if they are able to amend your payslip to include your address. Maybe other members with similar issues in the past might be able to help.

2. You need to include all the documents you submitted for your skills assessment. I am guessing you submitted a statutory declaration for skills assessment. So submit the Statutory declaration along with the reference letter form your employer. That should suffice.


----------



## maverick1310 (Jul 31, 2019)

Snehal1900 said:


> 1. Most employers in Australia include employees address in payslip. Why your's doesn't have an address i can't tell. Maybe you can get in-touch with your employer and see if they are able to amend your payslip to include your address. Maybe other members with similar issues in the past might be able to help.
> 
> 2. You need to include all the documents you submitted for your skills assessment. I am guessing you submitted a statutory declaration for skills assessment. So submit the Statutory declaration along with the reference letter form your employer. That should suffice.


Thank you for your response.

1. I dont think they can change pay slip format for just one employee.

2. Yes, I submitted Statuatory declaration for ACS assessment. I will submit that again along with reference letter.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Snehal1900 said:


> 1. Most employers in Australia include employees address in payslip. Why your's doesn't have an address i can't tell. Maybe you can get in-touch with your employer and see if they are able to amend your payslip to include your address. Maybe other members with similar issues in the past might be able to help.
> 
> 2. You need to include all the documents you submitted for your skills assessment. I am guessing you submitted a statutory declaration for skills assessment. So submit the Statutory declaration along with the reference letter form your employer. That should suffice.


You can give your driving license or nsw card or rent reciepts as Residency proof also in case the payslip is not amended

Cheers


----------



## chadchad (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi guys, need your advice. I made an error in my EOI and I have received the pre-invite from NSW for 190 last Friday. I have submitted my application yesterday. Today I just realised the error.

In my EOI, i put my skilled employment in Australia from the time I started my job which was in Feb 2018. But I read online that you can only claim points for work experience in Australia after the deemed skilled date (which is a year after) as stated in VETASSESS positive letter. 

Below is my points breakdown:
Age - 30
Education - 15
AU Study Requirement - 5
PTE - 20
CCL - 5
Partner Proficient English - 5
Experience (Feb 2018 to July 2019) - 5 
Total: 85

But the experience should only start Feb 2019 so minus 5
Total: 80

What should I do now? I am so worried.


----------



## dreamer05 (Mar 24, 2018)

alekseikul said:


> Hi, I have applied under marketing specialist. DOE 2/09/19, have 90 points after 16 Nov. Haven't received any communication yet


Hey, are you on-shore or off-shore?


----------



## dreamer05 (Mar 24, 2018)

par_134 said:


> I have applied on 24 November, I saw people with 95 points being invited


I am offshore. What about you?

Could you please share where is this information available about 95 point-ers? On immitracker, I can see people with 80 points were invited in October.


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

chadchad said:


> Hi guys, need your advice. I made an error in my EOI and I have received the pre-invite from NSW for 190 last Friday. I have submitted my application yesterday. Today I just realised the error.
> 
> In my EOI, i put my skilled employment in Australia from the time I started my job which was in Feb 2018. But I read online that you can only claim points for work experience in Australia after the deemed skilled date (which is a year after) as stated in VETASSESS positive letter.
> 
> ...



it’s probably good idea to email and notify migration NSW and let them make an decision. Most likely they not going to approve your invitation after reviewing your documents. But if you will notify and explain it them, then they might approve it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashish1234u (Jan 14, 2019)

*Tax Documents*

Hi Experts,

I have lodged my SC190 for NSW on 31st May with 85 points (ANZSCO Code 261111 - Points Breakup Age - 25 points, Education - 15 Points, Experience - 15 points, PTE - 20 Points, Partner Skill Assessment - 5 points and SS- 5 points)

On 25 Nov 2019 I received s56 request for additional documents where they asked for employment proofs which included:

a) Employment References
b) Tax Documents
c) Bank Statements
d) Salary Slips

and 

Resume.

I did not had all Salary slips starting Dec 2009 (that is when from which they expected it) but I have 3-4 payslips of each employer.
I added Experience Letter and Reliving Letter from Each Employer and as IT Return as Tax Document.

I also uploaded my resume.

But while doing so I exhausted the limit of 60 documents per applicant.

After that I realized that I should attached either Form16 or 26AS but I was not able to do so as I have already exhausted my limit.

As an alternative I attached those documents in secondary applicant section.

Is that ok, or shall I send documents via email (if yes then can anyone share the correct email-id to use).

Thanks in Advance!.

Kind Regards
Ashish


----------



## par_134 (Nov 29, 2019)

dreamer05 said:


> I am offshore. What about you?
> 
> Could you please share where is this information available about 95 point-ers? On immitracker, I can see people with 80 points were invited in October.


.


----------



## nishant1793 (Nov 5, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Any Construction Project Manager ANZSCO-133111 received Invite?


Yes,
Friday evening 
NSW(190): 85+5 Onshore


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Guys happy to inform that my application got approved and I recieved the final invite from NSW today! Had recieved the pre-invite on October 24th. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Guys happy to inform that my application got approved and I recieved the final invite from NSW today! Had recieved the pre-invite on October 24th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Congratulations

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

nohtyp said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks, this was definitely a relief as I seemed to be the last man standing here 
, haha!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

bahlv said:


> Guys happy to inform that my application got approved and I recieved the final invite from NSW today! Had recieved the pre-invite on October 24th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Finally. Was waiting for your good news


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

shabaranks said:


> Finally. Was waiting for your good news


Thanks so much mate, Expatforum is the new Anonymous family that I have. This whole journey needs support which people around us dont understand. Hence you guys matter 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick1310 (Jul 31, 2019)

NB said:


> Snehal1900 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Most employers in Australia include employees address in payslip. Why your's doesn't have an address i can't tell. Maybe you can get in-touch with your employer and see if they are able to amend your payslip to include your address. Maybe other members with similar issues in the past might be able to help.
> ...


Thanks NB.


----------



## maverick1310 (Jul 31, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Guys happy to inform that my application got approved and I recieved the final invite from NSW today! Had recieved the pre-invite on October 24th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Congrats.

Just wondering if this is the usual timeline for getting the final invite.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

hadchad said:


> Hi guys, need your advice. I made an error in my EOI and I have received the pre-invite from NSW for 190 last Friday. I have submitted my application yesterday. Today I just realised the error.
> 
> In my EOI, i put my skilled employment in Australia from the time I started my job which was in Feb 2018. But I read online that you can only claim points for work experience in Australia after the deemed skilled date (which is a year after) as stated in VETASSESS positive letter.
> 
> ...





Jattt said:


> it’s probably good idea to email and notify migration NSW and let them make an decision. Most likely they not going to approve your invitation after reviewing your documents. But if you will notify and explain it them, then they might approve it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@hadchad With all due respect, there is nothing you can do. You just wasted $330. You have over claimed points and it is stated boldly on NSW website that you will be rejected for over claiming points. 

If you had read through the forum carefully or asked questions prior to submitting your application, you could have easily avoided this mistake. The did has been done, accept your loss and move on. Another opportunity will come. All the best.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

maverick1310 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Just wondering if this is the usual timeline for getting the final invite.


Nope not really, my ITA came at the upper end it seems. Most folks I know have recieved already. This is the 6th week, and that's what they take as an internal deadline (as per an email recieved from them). So all the guys who got the pre invite in November, should expect the ITA before they go for Christmas break.

Btw - Not sure of they go in an alphabetical order, my first name starts with a V 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mksocial2019 (Nov 27, 2019)

I see many have responded saying next invite round for NSW 190 would be only in January 2020. Is there some reason for not expecting a round in December ? Is it common that NSW won't send invites in the month of December ?

Appreciate your response ......


----------



## S_SHO (Nov 28, 2016)

par_134 said:


> dreamer05 said:
> 
> 
> > I am offshore. What about you?
> ...


Here is some more information about the round and reported invites from yesterday https://global.newstarsec.com/?p=508


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Guys happy to inform that my application got approved and I recieved the final invite from NSW today! Had recieved the pre-invite on October 24th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Awesome mate!! Worth the wait huh 😄


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

mksocial2019 said:


> I see many have responded saying next invite round for NSW 190 would be only in January 2020. Is there some reason for not expecting a round in December ? Is it common that NSW won't send invites in the month of December ?
> 
> Appreciate your response ......


I believe one of the forum members called NSW team few days ago and they informed that Nov would be the last round of the year. 

They can change their minds if they want, only way to find out is to ask them again.


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Guys happy to inform that my application got approved and I recieved the final invite from NSW today! Had recieved the pre-invite on October 24th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Happy for you my friend! Congratulations!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

ashish1234u said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have lodged my SC190 for NSW on 31st May with 85 points (ANZSCO Code 261111 - Points Breakup Age - 25 points, Education - 15 Points, Experience - 15 points, PTE - 20 Points, Partner Skill Assessment - 5 points and SS- 5 points)
> 
> ...


Hi, this thread is for NSW invitations received for 2019-20. You will get a better response if you post your query in "190 Visa Grant/Lodge 2019". The link is below:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a.../1470644-190-visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-809.html


----------



## mfar (Oct 24, 2019)

Jattt said:


> Hi mate, what files do they ask for pre invites. thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bahlv said:


> Guys happy to inform that my application got approved and I recieved the final invite from NSW today! Had recieved the pre-invite on October 24th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate! 

Did they ask you to provide further documents?


----------



## KittyTassie (Nov 14, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Guys happy to inform that my application got approved and I recieved the final invite from NSW today! Had recieved the pre-invite on October 24th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Congrats, finally you got it!!! This waiting time was so scary


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Guys happy to inform that my application got approved and I recieved the final invite from NSW today! Had recieved the pre-invite on October 24th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Congratulations! I am sure the wait was worth it....good luck man!


----------



## trulyanonymous (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I received my pre-invite on Friday last week. My question is, is it likely to be rejected for the nomination? Assuming all my documents are in order, can this just be considered a formality or is there a sort of competitive element to getting the nomination as well?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

trulyanonymous said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received my pre-invite on Friday last week. My question is, is it likely to be rejected for the nomination? Assuming all my documents are in order, can this just be considered a formality or is there a sort of competitive element to getting the nomination as well?


Nsw Preinvite are all converted to final invite
They are rejected only if you have over claimed points or made some serious mistake in your EOI

Cheers


----------



## trulyanonymous (Aug 14, 2019)

NB said:


> Nsw Preinvite are all converted to final invite
> They are rejected only if you have over claimed points or made some serious mistake in your EOI
> 
> Cheers


Fantastic. Thank you!


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

There will be plenty re invites in December as per information my MARA Agent got probably before 21st December.


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

NB said:


> Nsw Preinvite are all converted to final invite
> They are rejected only if you have over claimed points or made some serious mistake in your EOI
> 
> Cheers



Hey NB. I dont know who you are but you are the nicest for helping out people in answering their queries.

PS.

I'm also waiting for the final invite.


----------



## mksocial2019 (Nov 27, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> I believe one of the forum members called NSW team few days ago and they informed that Nov would be the last round of the year.
> 
> They can change their minds if they want, only way to find out is to ask them again.


Thanks mate


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Sorry for the typo
Not plenty re invites, Pre invites.


----------



## mksocial2019 (Nov 27, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> Sorry for the typo
> Not plenty re invites, Pre invites.


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Let's hope for the best .....


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> There will be plenty re invites in December as per information my MARA Agent got probably before 21st December.


Can you please share the details of your MARA Agent.

Thanks


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mfar said:


> Congratulations mate!
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ask you to provide further documents?


Nope, they didn't ask for any documents. I had found a typo in the PTE score for my spouse (didn't impact my points) which I had updated according to the uploaded score report myself. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

wallflower11 said:


> Hey NB. I dont know who you are but you are the nicest for helping out people in answering their queries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got pre invite in October?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Architect Joe said:


> Sorry for the typo
> Not plenty re invites, Pre invites.


That’s great news! Hope it does happen 🙏🏼


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> There will be plenty re invites in December as per information my MARA Agent got probably before 21st December.


Thanks for sharing...hope your MARA agent is right...historically...were there any invitations last December?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ajnewbie said:


> Thanks for sharing...hope your MARA agent is right...historically...were there any invitations last December?


I quickly checked on myimmitracker to get some insights and it's bad news folks, I dont see any NSW pre invite in December 2018.

Hoping they change this but as far as I know, they have a clearly defined SOP that they work with. 

Hoping you all get it soon, if not December then a New Year cheer in January!! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

bahlv said:


> ajnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing...hope your MARA agent is right...historically...were there any invitations last December?
> ...


Although except predictions we also call NSW for December Round they can give more details on call or emails.
Thanks


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

bahlv said:


> You got pre invite in October?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I just received the pre-invite last Friday.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

wallflower11 said:


> I just received the pre-invite last Friday.


Cool, just be calm is what I have learnt. ITA will arrive in your mailbox soon.
Took 39 full days for me and 39 hours for someone else.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Guys happy to inform that my application got approved and I recieved the final invite from NSW today! Had recieved the pre-invite on October 24th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Congratulations Bro......So happy for you!!! Good luck for the Visa process ahead!!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Baaghi said:


> Congratulations Bro......So happy for you!!! Good luck for the Visa process ahead!!


Thank you!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

Message from NSW to the onshore interstate guys (who tend to lie them that currently living in NSW, and/or make fraud evidence of it)



> *Applicant Location*
> Commencing January 2020, NSW will generally not invite candidates to apply for nomination by NSW for a Skilled Nominated Visa (190) if they are currently residing in another Australian state or territory.
> 
> You will need to supply evidence that you are currently residing in NSW if you are applying from within Australia. This information will be carefully checked.
> ...


Message from NSW to the guys who call them a lot about upcoming invitation round


> *Invitation Rounds*
> NSW undertakes ‘invitation rounds’ where selected applicants are invited to apply for NSW nomination.
> 
> There are no set dates on when an invitation round will occur, and we are unable to answer enquiries regarding this.
> ...


https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


----------



## Jyosh (Sep 4, 2019)

any software engineer received invitation in the last round?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Jyosh said:


> any software engineer received invitation in the last round?


Yeah, my friend got one. He had 85+5 points.


----------



## banafsheh (Dec 2, 2019)

trulyanonymous said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received my pre-invite on Friday last week. My question is, is it likely to be rejected for the nomination? Assuming all my documents are in order, can this just be considered a formality or is there a sort of competitive element to getting the nomination as well?


Congratulations!


----------



## banafsheh (Dec 2, 2019)

maverick1310 said:


> I received NSW pre-invite with 80+5 points this week.


Congratulations!


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

maverick1310 said:


> I received NSW pre-invite with 80+5 points this week.




what is your ANZSCO code?
thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Anybody got their pre invite approved already?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

veshi said:


> Anybody got their pre invite approved already?


Everyday applicants are getting the final approval from NSW 
It’s an ongoing process 
Cheers


----------



## jarree.arham (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello Everyone, 

I got my NSW Pre Invite last Friday. 

Just wanted to know that if I apply for NSW 190 Nomination right now, would it make my 189 application redundant? My first priority is still 189 and I am hoping to get 189 on 11th December or 11th January, 2020. 

Thanks. 
Jarree

My Profile: 
261313 - Software Engineer
189 - 90 points
190 - 90 + 5 points


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

jarree.arham said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got my NSW Pre Invite last Friday.
> 
> ...


I guessed you should leave the room for other candidates if you are already entitled to PR by withdrawing your 189.
But the choice is yours 
:juggle:


----------



## jarree.arham (Jul 30, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> I guessed you should leave the room for other candidates if you are already entitled to PR by withdrawing your 189.
> But the choice is yours
> :juggle:


I still haven't received my 189. When I do, I will definitely select one and withdraw the other.


----------



## sriramsetty0702 (Dec 3, 2019)

I have 85 points for state NSW what are the chances s of getting an invite 
Pte 20
Age 15
Education 15
Experience 15+5
Partner points 10
State nomination 5

Above is my points calculations 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

NB said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody got their pre invite approved already?
> ...


I do realise that lol. 

I was just curious if anybody got their pre invite approved.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

sriramsetty0702 said:


> I have 85 points for state NSW what are the chances s of getting an invite
> Pte 20
> Age 15
> Education 15
> ...


Your ANZSCO?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

*Just a word of caution for the people who are withdrawing / thinking of withdrawing their 189 EoI*

Please wait for the ITA from NSW before you withdraw 189

ITA is not guaranteed and takes time, they may ask for documents and if they find any issues with the application that erroneously led to increase in your points (that you, in all your honesty, were not aware of), you may not get the ITA.

So PLEASE wait for ITA, don't jump and withdraw your 189 EoI till you get the SkillSelect Email.


----------



## sriramsetty0702 (Dec 3, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Your ANZSCO?




261313 software engineer



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

bahlv said:


> I quickly checked on myimmitracker to get some insights and it's bad news folks, I dont see any NSW pre invite in December 2018.
> 
> Hoping they change this but as far as I know, they have a clearly defined SOP that they work with.
> 
> ...


I looked at the immitracker and saw multiple invitation dates in November 2018 (2,9,11,15,16,19). I also see about 3 invites in December 2018 (4,11,12). Am I missing something?? I used the filter for the state invitation column for NSW. :confused2:


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

sriramsetty0702 said:


> I have 85 points for state NSW what are the chances s of getting an invite
> Pte 20
> Age 15
> Education 15
> ...


Please verify if your ANZSCO code has any additional requirements as per the new NSW policy and if you fulfill the additional criteria. Also, there is no way to predict chances of an invitation.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Data from here also shows that there were invites in December 2018. Can't figure out the exact file though since I had seen it few days back.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2019


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ajnewbie said:


> I looked at the immitracker and saw multiple invitation dates in November 2018 (2,9,11,15,16,19). I also see about 3 invites in December 2018 (4,11,12). Am I missing something?? I used the filter for the state invitation column for NSW. :confused2:


I think those are not correct entries, they never updated after putting it in. 

Generally you see a flow of 10+ invites if they really sent those. 

I am still hoping they do, but folks should be mentally prepared that they might not send. 

Hoping the best for you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Architect Joe said:


> Data from here also shows that there were invites in December 2018. Can't figure out the exact file though since I had seen it few days back.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2019


These are SkillSelect invites, in that case I got it on 2nd December so it will show here.

That's my understanding but I am 99% sure.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

bahlv said:


> I think those are not correct entries, they never updated after putting it in.
> 
> Generally you see a flow of 10+ invites if they really sent those.
> 
> ...


That makes sense and I agree, but what do you think about the multiple invites in Nov'18. I am guessing the requirements in NSW at that time were high, driving the number of invites. It certainly has changed for this year...but got to keep the hopes up.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ajnewbie said:


> That makes sense and I agree, but what do you think about the multiple invites in Nov'18. I am guessing the requirements in NSW at that time were high, driving the number of invites. It certainly has changed for this year...but got to keep the hopes up.


Yes - I think best approach will be to call them on Monday, 16th December and check if there is a round before Christmas break. The answer on that call will be the most reliable.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> Data from here also shows that there were invites in December 2018. Can't figure out the exact file though since I had seen it few days back.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2019


I thought there was no data available online pertaining to state invites (pre-invites). I am guessing this data shows the final invites from DHA through SkillSelect.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Yes - I think best approach will be to call them on Monday, 16th December and check if there is a round before Christmas break. The answer on that call will be the most reliable.


True...hope someone onshore does that and reports here...


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

veshi said:


> Anybody got their pre invite approved already?


Hi i was looking at your signature and it says:

EOI 22.07.2018
261311
80/80+5 NSW

Have you not already received an invitation after 1 year and almost 5 months ?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> I looked at the immitracker and saw multiple invitation dates in November 2018 (2,9,11,15,16,19). I also see about 3 invites in December 2018 (4,11,12). Am I missing something?? I used the filter for the state invitation column for NSW. :confused2:


i think it is due to your points being only 70, that would be on the lower end of the scale. most people getting invited are around 80 and above excluding the SS 5 points


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> ajnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > I looked at the immitracker and saw multiple invitation dates in November 2018 (2,9,11,15,16,19). I also see about 3 invites in December 2018 (4,11,12). Am I missing something?? I used the filter for the state invitation column for NSW.
> ...


I don't think as
I have seen guys having 70 Points occupation Project/Programme administrator
So Points do matter of course but only in occupation where competition is there else when there isn't competition and places are there then state will invite..
Thanks


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> I don't think as
> I have seen guys having 70 Points occupation Project/Programme administrator
> So Points do matter of course but only in occupation where competition is there else when there isn't competition and places are there then state will invite..
> Thanks


well i'm sure if he had 95 points, he would have gotten an invite by now. Points definitely do matter. as for competition, there's no way of knowing how many people applied for that occupation, thus making an assumption on "competition". Also when the states says that availability for that occupation is low, medium or high, there's no numeric figure given, so its up to your guessing.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> Hi i was looking at your signature and it says:
> 
> EOI 22.07.2018
> 261311
> ...


There is a mistake in my signature. It should be 2019 lol. I did get invited already. I am just wondering how the rest of the people are going.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> i think it is due to your points being only 70, that would be on the lower end of the scale. most people getting invited are around 80 and above excluding the SS 5 points


I am well aware that my points are on the lower side and I may not get an invitation. The discussion though was not about why I did not get an invite, it was about how many times NSW sent out invitations last year. Please read my earlier posts for reference.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Arjun_123 View Post
> I don't think as
> I have seen guys having 70 Points occupation Project/Programme administrator
> ...


What my friend Arjun_123 is trying to say is the ANZSCO code under which I am applying does not have many applicants as compared to other professions historically speaking. Applicants with minimum points were invited last year and even until July of this year. Although points do matter, who might get invited in NSW is completely random. I hope this clears the confusion.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> unkle_uber said:
> 
> 
> > i think it is due to your points being only 70, that would be on the lower end of the scale. most people getting invited are around 80 and above excluding the SS 5 points
> ...


so your discussion about how many times NSW sent out invitations has got no effect to your hopes about getting an invitation? how would finding out how many times invites are sent out last year or this year not affect you? More or less you would know your likelihood of getting invitation isn't it?


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

Found an old article- looks like they did send invites last December. Nonetheless, state isn’t bound to send invites. 

https://paxmigration.com.au/skill-select-invitation-round-11-december-2018/


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> so your discussion about how many times NSW sent out invitations has got no effect to your hopes about getting an invitation? how would finding out how many times invites are sent out last year or this year not affect you? More or less you would know your likelihood of getting invitation isn't it?





> so your discussion about how many times NSW sent out invitations has got no effect to your hopes about getting an invitation?


Nope, I know my chances are low so I am not worried



> how would finding out how many times invites are sent out last year or this year not affect you?


We were just trying to evaluate if there would be any more invites in Dec before the Christmas break and before the latest policy changes take effect in Jan 2020. 



> More or less you would know your likelihood of getting invitation isn't it?


Nobody knows the likelihood of getting an invitation as far as state invites are concerned.


----------



## maverick1310 (Jul 31, 2019)

jattt said:


> maverick1310 said:
> 
> 
> > i received nsw pre-invite with 80+5 points this week.
> ...


261312


----------



## Jagdeep khabra (Dec 1, 2019)

Good morning all
I lodged my EOI on June 2019 , with 75 points
Occupation RN nec
English 20 points 
Qualification 15
NAATI. 5
Age. 30
Australian Study 5
I am in NSW at the moment and working since last 8 months as RN .
Please advised me what should I do . Should I stay in NSW or moving to another region is good option.
I would really appreciate your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jagdeep khabra said:


> Good morning all
> I lodged my EOI on June 2019 , with 75 points
> Occupation RN nec
> English 20 points
> ...


Complete 1 year in nsw and see if you get the sponsorship as you will become eligible 
If not, then try for 491

Cheers


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

RobertGfinance said:


> Dear Sir/Ma
> 
> I am direct to a provider who has recently issued banking instruments for a couple of my clients the provider is 100% check-able you can do your due diligence on them. I personally know the provider. Our instruments are only from triple 'a' rated banks and we issue from $1M to $5B . The provider is 100% verifiable. If you are genuinely seeking bank instruments. Contact me and i will furnish you with details. And again our bank instruments can serves as collateral as the case may be, which will enable you get loans from your bank so as to embark on any projects such as Aviation, Agriculture, Petroleum, Mining, Telecommunication, Construction of Dams, Real estate, Bridges, Trading, Importing and exporting and Other Turnkey Project (s) etc.
> 
> ...


what is this garbage ??


----------



## Hemanth_SD (Aug 22, 2019)

akshayaaiyer said:


> Found an old article- looks like they did send invites last December. Nonetheless, state isn’t bound to send invites.
> 
> https://paxmigration.com.au/skill-select-invitation-round-11-december-2018/


Thanks for the above link.:clap2:

In the below link it clearly shows 293 people invited in December 2018
https://paxmigration.com.au/skill-select-invitation-round-11-January-2019/

So :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Hemanth_SD said:


> Thanks for the above link.:clap2:
> 
> In the below link it clearly shows 293 people invited in December 2018
> https://paxmigration.com.au/skill-select-invitation-round-11-January-2019/
> ...


This looks promising...but could these be the final invites that were sent to applicants who received pre-invites in the previous month(s)?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Hemanth_SD said:


> Thanks for the above link.
> 
> In the below link it clearly shows 293 people invited in December 2018
> https://paxmigration.com.au/skill-se...-January-2019/
> ...





ajnewbie said:


> This looks promising...but could these be the final invites that were sent to applicants who received pre-invites in the previous month(s)?


No pre-invite was sent out last year December. The invite displayed in the link above are final invites.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

shabaranks said:


> No pre-invite was sent out last year December. The invite displayed in the link above are final invites.


Exactly my point - people are quite confused with Pre and Final Invites - it takes bandwidth to do both, and given that they sent plenty of Pre-Invites in November, I will be surprised if they can even send all final invites by December end. I think they will stretch the November pre-invites till Jan 2020 anyways and send the next set of Pre invites towards end of Jan. But that will also be a larger round :clap2:


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

bahlv said:


> shabaranks said:
> 
> 
> > No pre-invite was sent out last year December. The invite displayed in the link above are final invites.
> ...


What I think is all these discussions & suggestions are baseless and we all are assuming this based on past scenario..
So put all this aside and have to double check by calling NSW department that if December round will going to happen or not?
Because if we tend to believe last year's data then non-pro rata and occupation having less candidates and minimum point threshold got invited and this year it's different..
So What I believe that Contact should be made Directly to NSW department to put a full stope on this discussion.
Thanks


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Arjun_123 said:


> What I think is all these discussions & suggestions are baseless and we all are assuming this based on past scenario..
> So put all this aside and have to double check by calling NSW department that if December round will going to happen or not?
> Because if we tend to believe last year's data then non-pro rata and occupation having less candidates and minimum point threshold got invited and this year it's different..
> So What I believe that Contact should be made Directly to NSW department to put a full stope on this discussion.
> Thanks


I had made that point earlier myself. But on the contrary, these are forums meant for discussions, else everyone can very well manage the entire process themselves and be in direct touch with agents and government departments.

No harm in discussing and providing views, if someone thinks discussions are not required, that those folks can choose not to participate.

Everyone who provides views is based on experience and data, but its a view at the end. Every thread here is filled with views mate. 

:focus:


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > What I think is all these discussions & suggestions are baseless and we all are assuming this based on past scenario..
> ...


That's what I want to tell you the same..
It's a forum & everyone is free to discuss, present their views and although everyone is independent to post..
One can't tell to another that to participate or not to participate..
And above mentioned is my view and suggestion you mis understood that
Thanks


----------



## nishant1793 (Nov 5, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> What I think is all these discussions & suggestions are baseless and we all are assuming this based on past scenario..
> So put all this aside and have to double check by calling NSW department that if December round will going to happen or not?
> Because if we tend to believe last year's data then non-pro rata and occupation having less candidates and minimum point threshold got invited and this year it's different..
> So What I believe that Contact should be made Directly to NSW department to put a full stope on this discussion.
> Thanks


I called NSW to check about NOV invitation round on 29th in the morning. As the lady on the phone told me, soon there will be an invitation round for NOV which happened already on same day evening, furthermore, there wont be an invitation round in December.

Also those who are waiting on final invites, Hopefully everyone will get their ITA by end of this year. Time frames shows on website and also in the acknowledgement email are old. They have reduce the time frame for final invites in recent times.As advised by NSW.

Also, looking at this year(July 2019 onward) data on immitracker, most people have got their final invites in 30 days of time.

Cheers & Good Luck


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

I just got my final invitation to apply for 190.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

veshi said:


> I just got my final invitation to apply for 190.


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemanth_SD (Aug 22, 2019)

veshi said:


> I just got my final invitation to apply for 190.


Congratulations


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

nishant1793 said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > What I think is all these discussions & suggestions are baseless and we all are assuming this based on past scenario..
> ...


Did that lady tell you that? therw won't be any round? Because I have read on this group someone called NSW and they told there will be one round before Christmas.. 
Thanks


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thank you !

Hey guys, anybody knows if I have to include my parents as non migrating family members or my partner (he is an Aussie)? Thank you!

The reason I'm asking it says: Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

But then I click help and it says:
Non-migrating members of the family unit
List all members of your family unit who are not applying to migrate with you. This includes your Australian citizen family members.

So which one is it lol?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> nishant1793 said:
> 
> 
> > Arjun_123 said:
> ...


Since we have conflicting reports, all we can do is wait patiently for 2 weeks...


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

veshi said:


> I just got my final invitation to apply for 190.


Congratulations...!!!


----------



## bilawalkhan (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi guys does anyone confirmed from department that invitation round is happening in Dec or not


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/NSW190SponsorJulytoSep2019.pdf


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

mu7d said:


> https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/NSW190SponsorJulytoSep2019.pdf


Out of 410 invites only 142 did not have any Australian work experience!


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

I am surprised there are any at all, when you check immitracker you will find almost everyone has experience, overseas or Australian.
P.S. this document shows the ITA, not the preinvites. Those could be long before.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

mu7d said:


> https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/NSW190SponsorJulytoSep2019.pdf


Quite surprising & Shocking
Only one Construction Project Manager were Invited... And last month another.. 
So Total 2 were Invited...
Woho..
So basically we can tell that.. In the first half of 2019-20 Programme Construction Project Managers were Not in their priority list.. But another Half(I.e January-June) There is a chance that CPMs' will get their invites..
Hope wait will be worth 
🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> mu7d said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/NSW190SponsorJulytoSep2019.pdf
> ...


Yes and in January Another states candidates will not be eligible for NSW 190
So most onshore NSW candidates & offshore will get more opportunity I Guess..


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

Well I hope there be a December round, otherwise I am out. I am currently in Melbourne 😁😁


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> mu7d said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/NSW190SponsorJulytoSep2019.pdf
> ...


And just 3 ICT PMs plus 1 in Nov. So not more than 5 invited so far.


----------



## abhyudev (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi All,

Just wanted to understand if there are any chances for me to get a 190 NSW invite as my visa is expiring in another 4months.

I lodged my EOI in April 2019, with 75 points
Occupation: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
English 20 points
Qualification 15
Age. 30
Australian Work 5 (Current working in NSW 1.7 years)
Spouse Points: 5

Post Nov 16th
Spouse Points 10

190 - NSW- 80 + 5 Points
189 - 80 points

Thanks


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

abhyudev said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to understand if there are any chances for me to get a 190 NSW invite as my visa is expiring in another 4months.
> 
> ...


It might be hard in 4 months. I got mine with 95 and one of the friends with 90. I heard some people got invites with 85 (but not sure if Analyst Programmer). 

Can your work sponsor you?


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

bilawalkhan said:


> Hi guys does anyone confirmed from department that invitation round is happening in Dec or not




Yes they said there will be no round in December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

*190 subclass with 75*

Hi there,

Can somebody suggest, if I can get an invite under 190 subclass with 75 points including SS 5 points. My Occupation code is 261313 - software engineer.

Thanks
Nisha


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can somebody suggest, if I can get an invite under 190 subclass with 75 points including SS 5 points. My Occupation code is 261313 - software engineer.
> 
> ...


No one can predict a state Sponsorship 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you

Cheers


----------



## Cynojay (Dec 8, 2019)

Hi Experts, Need your advice.

I'm currently onshore and awaiting my state invite and I will probably be getting married in the next 3-4 months. And I have heard Visa Condition *8515 - Must not marry or enter into a de facto relationship before entry* will be enforced strictly for applications availing single points. 

Could you please advise on the best course of action? My partner (UI/UX Designer) won't be able to get a positive assessment from ACS due to less experience and her bachelors in a different education field. Though, I can get the Competent English points + NAATI points to match my current points claim. Will the state accept this in case I get an invite as single and later add my partner? 

--------------------------------
Points Summary
--------------------------------
261313 - Software Engineer
Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 20
Experience: 5
Single: 10
DOE: 12 May 2019

189 - 80 / 190 (NSW) - 80+5


Regards
Jay


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Quite surprising & Shocking
> Only one Construction Project Manager were Invited... And last month another..
> So Total 2 were Invited...
> Woho..
> ...


1331	Construction Managers	11-09-2019	80	Superior	0
1331	Construction Managers	11-09-2019	85	Superior	0
1331	Construction Managers	13-09-2019	80	Superior	0

Looks like 3 CPMs got their final invites and all of them were issued ITAs in Sept. None of them have any AU experience. I thought there would be more CPMs...and like you said..there was another who was invited on 29th Nov. So a total of 4 CPMs so far. Also, the data published in the link above and immitracker does not match.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cynojay said:


> Hi Experts, Need your advice.
> 
> I'm currently onshore and awaiting my state invite and I will probably be getting married in the next 3-4 months. And I have heard Visa Condition *8515 - Must not marry or enter into a de facto relationship before entry* will be enforced strictly for applications availing single points.
> 
> ...


If you claim points for being single, then you cannot marry or get engaged or enter into a defacto relationship till grant

Best is to add her right now, if you are in a relationship and have an evidence 

Cheers


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Cynojay said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts, Need your advice.
> ...


It’s not only that you won’t be able to marry/be engaged/be in relationship before your grant, but also if they find out (for example you’ll try to add her on partner visa and put a date for relationship start before your grant date) you were in one before your visa was granted they will most likely cancel your visa on grounds of providing not truthful information.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Quite surprising & Shocking
> ...


We can't rely on Immitracker as many people are fake and posting incorrect Information..
And it's not necessary that everyone is using Immitracker 
But yes tll September 3 got final invite 
And on November got 1
And also Have seen 1 final Invite in October feven he got his visa too!! 
So total 5 Invites.


----------



## J-T (Sep 18, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Quite surprising & Shocking
> ...


I got invited as CPM 

Positive Skill assessment on 3rd October (letter date) but got the email from vetasses on 5th Oct. I paid priority processing and lodged application on 27th sep.
EOI lodged on 6th Oct.
Pre-Invite received on 24th Oct.
Sent documents and paid nomination fees on 24th Oct.
Received ITA on 5th Nov.

Points 80+5
PTE straight 90-90-90-90
Partner Skill assessment as a chef with TRA + pte with proficient English.


----------



## Cynojay (Dec 8, 2019)

NB said:


> If you claim points for being single, then you cannot marry or get engaged or enter into a defacto relationship till grant
> 
> Best is to add her right now, if you are in a relationship and have an evidence
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, NB. 

I cannot change the status to married as I don't have marriage certificate.
Though, I can add the de-facto status right now because I won't be getting an invite with low points - 80 for 190 excluding NAATI as I will probably be married by the time I sit for the exam. Just being optimistic - if in case I receive an invite with 80 points then will it be a problem? Not sure how will I be able to gather proof of relationship.

EOI has an option to select engaged status but it makes no difference to the EOI points, it seems. Additionally, there is also a checkbox for adding an additional family member later which I didn't try right now. Should I mention engaged and also mention that I will be adding a family member later? 

Or the best option is to suspend the EOI rather than declining a pre-invite?

Regards
Jay


----------



## Cynojay (Dec 8, 2019)

veshi said:


> It’s not only that you won’t be able to marry/be engaged/be in relationship before your grant, but also if they find out (for example you’ll try to add her on partner visa and put a date for relationship start before your grant date) you were in one before your visa was granted they will most likely cancel your visa on grounds of providing not truthful information.


Hi Veshi, I do not intend to share falsified information. As soon as I get married I will be updating the EOI or the authorities if my case is being accessed. But as per the information provided by you guys, it seems the latter is not possible. I can't marry if I accept the invite.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> We can't rely on Immitracker as many people are fake and posting incorrect Information..
> And it's not necessary that everyone is using Immitracker
> But yes tll September 3 got final invite
> And on November got 1
> ...


True, immitracker is not the right indication of the number of invites. So, officially we have 3 final invites till September. and 2 post September. Lets hope for the best in Jan.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

J-T said:


> I got invited as CPM
> 
> Positive Skill assessment on 3rd October (letter date) but got the email from vetasses on 5th Oct. I paid priority processing and lodged application on 27th sep.
> EOI lodged on 6th Oct.
> ...


Congratulations and all the very best!


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

J-T said:


> ajnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > Arjun_123 said:
> ...


So total 6 Invites for CPM
And from this scenario we can Predict that..
80 and 85 Pointers get their invite.. 
hope coming rounds will bring good news🤞🏻


----------



## maverick1310 (Jul 31, 2019)

NB said:


> If you claim points for being single, then you cannot marry or get engaged or enter into a defacto relationship till grant
> 
> Best is to add her right now, if you are in a relationship and have an evidence
> 
> Cheers





> 8515 - Must not marry or enter into a de facto relationship before entry


As this is Visa condition, shouldn't this be applicable after the visa is granted ? And since the condition has mention of entry, is this condition valid for onshore applicant ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maverick1310 said:


> As this is Visa condition, shouldn't this be applicable after the visa is granted ? And since the condition has mention of entry, is this condition valid for onshore applicant ?


You have claimed points for being single, so you have to maintain that status till you get the grant
If you still have doubts, best to consult a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

maverick1310 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > If you claim points for being single, then you cannot marry or get engaged or enter into a defacto relationship till grant
> ...



It is also valid for onshore applicants meaning you cannot be in relationship and do not declare it before your grant. Not only this you cannot say after your grant that you were in relationship before the grant was given. For example you get your visa granted but you marked never married, then you get married and you want to give a partner visa to you partner, you cannot provide proof that you were in a relationship before your visa was fully granted otherwise they will most likely cancel your visa. So you automatically lose proof for your partner visa for all that time.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

*NSW 190 Invite failed to understand*

Hi Fellow boarders,

I was checking the ISCAH website and they attached the 190 NSW invite in one link in their newsletter. 
I am not sure on how did NSW give invite to this applicant even though my and his/her points were same and I had an earlier EOI Date (10th July 2019).

Please help any experienced boader. 

Thanks.

------------
PTE - 20,
ACS - Positive
Work Exp - 10
Age - 30
Education - 15
Partner - 10
Total 189 = 85
Total 190 = 90


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Further details in next post as I cannot post link in my first 5 posts (limitation of this portal)


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Continued from previous post-
************************
Details - 
https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/NSW190SponsorJulytoSep2019.pdf

Page 4 - Search entry 53 ( for ANZSCO code 2613 ).

*************************


----------



## maverick1310 (Jul 31, 2019)

NB said:


> You have claimed points for being single, so you have to maintain that status till you get the grant
> If you still have doubts, best to consult a Mara agent
> 
> Cheers


i was not the one who originally asked the question. I was just trying to know about this condition.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

ankit07 said:


> Continued from previous post-
> 
> ************************
> 
> ...




The document doesn’t say any DOE. And it’s the date of final invite not pre invite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick1310 (Jul 31, 2019)

ankit07 said:


> Hi Fellow boarders,
> 
> I was checking the ISCAH website and they attached the 190 NSW invite in one link in their newsletter.
> I am not sure on how did NSW give invite to this applicant even though my and his/her points were same and I had an earlier EOI Date (10th July 2019).
> ...


How do you know his/her EOI date? Date in the table is the date of invite.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Thanks mirand, I missed that.


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

Mate, also keep in mind that the points shown above are WITHOUT partner points, since that took effect from 16 Nov onwards.


----------



## Deb56 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

My partner/girlfriend received a pre-invite from NSW for 190 visa on 29 November.

She applied under the Developer Programmer ANZCO code.

Points break down:

*Girlfriend*
Age :30
English: 20
AU Work Exp : 5
Qualifications: 15
NAATI: 5
Single** : 10
189 : 85 Points ,DOE 30 April 2019
190 : 90 Points , DOE 30 April 2019

*Myself*
AU Citizen

I have a question regarding the "Single**" status. We are in a long distance relationship between two cities (she is in NSW and i am in VIC). We haven't registered our relationship formally in either state. We decided to pursue the 189/190 route for her visa instead of a spouse visa. 

On the EOI points calculator website, "Single" and "partner who is an AU Citizen/PR holder" have the same points.

Does she needs to let her case officer ( after receiving 190 invite) know that she has an unofficial relationship with a citizen ? The reason I ask this is because there were reports on this forum of DOE being changed on the EOI if relationship status was modified on the EOI in any way.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

I think she better proceeds as single so that DOE will not change and also because you don’t need to be included in the application. If she changes the relationship status, she will change DOE and will only gain 10 points which is the same that she will get as single. I hope that helps


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Deb56 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My partner/girlfriend received a pre-invite from NSW for 190 visa on 29 November.
> 
> ...


If you are not in a hurry to get married, best for her to apply and get the grant for now. After the the grant you're free to decide on the way forward. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant1793 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hello Guys,

Need an URGENT help.

I received an email from NSW for the further information for the following question,

In the EOI,

I selected yes, for the question if you are including any family member with your application.

I thought if they are asking in future, but for now I am not including any one in the application but me.

and now NSW is asking iinformation for that family member.

What should I reply them back.

If any one knows anything about this please let me know.

Thanks

ANZSCO 133111
NSW 190: 85+5
Pre Invite: 29/11/2019
Approval: waiting.....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nishant1793 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Need an URGENT help.
> 
> ...


Tell them that you answered yes to the question by mistake
You are not including anyone in the application 

There is nothing that you can say otherwise
One has to be very careful when submitting EOIs and applications 

Cheers


----------



## nishant1793 (Nov 5, 2019)

NB said:


> Tell them that you answered yes to the question by mistake
> You are not including anyone in the application
> 
> There is nothing that you can say otherwise
> ...


Thanks for your prompt response.

Few more questions.

Do you think it will affect my applications.? Is there any chances to refuse my application for that.?

Should I tell them, I misunderstood the question and selected yes thinking If I would like to do any future application for my family.?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nishant1793 said:


> Thanks for your prompt response.
> 
> Few more questions.
> 
> ...


I doubt it will lead to rejection 
But one can Never be sure till you get the nomination 

Cheers


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

nishant1793 said:


> Thanks for your prompt response.
> 
> Few more questions.
> 
> ...


Like NB said, I also highly doubt that it will lead to rejection. I hope they will be considerate on you as this was genuinely a mistake. Reply to them saying that you are not applying for any family member for the moment and you had misunderstood the question.

Wish you good luck on your application


----------



## nishant1793 (Nov 5, 2019)

NB said:


> I doubt it will lead to rejection
> But one can Never be sure till you get the nomination
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate.

Hoping for best.


----------



## nishant1793 (Nov 5, 2019)

sangakkara said:


> Like NB said, I also highly doubt that it will lead to rejection. I hope they will be considerate on you as this was genuinely a mistake. Reply to them saying that you are not applying for any family member for the moment and you had misunderstood the question.
> 
> Wish you good luck on your application


I hope the same.

Thanks


----------



## Deb56 (Jan 15, 2013)

bahlv said:


> If you are not in a hurry to get married, best for her to apply and get the grant for now. After the the grant you're free to decide on the way forward.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## PriyaRoshan (May 6, 2017)

Krish24saini said:


> Hi All
> I got my pre invitation on 29 August from Riverina and I submitted all the require documents of my academic and experience certificate to Riverina's migration officer with form R.
> How many days they take to send me final invitation because 10 September is last date of invitation.


Hi Krish,

Finally I found someone who got 489 Riverina, please let me know what is the progress on your application, as I have lodged visa on 15th October, eagerly waiting for grant. 

Thanks


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

After submitting the application, some documents shown blank. Does this mean not uploaded successfully?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekchasing (Oct 16, 2019)

What is the average time it takes for NSW government to approve a pre-invite?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

derekchasing said:


> What is the average time it takes for NSW government to approve a pre-invite?


2 hours to 6 weeks. Depends on the complexity of your case.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mirand said:


> After submitting the application, some documents shown blank. Does this mean not uploaded successfully?
> View attachment 91402
> 
> 
> ...


Yes happened to me too, it's ok, it's a big on their website. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Yes happened to me too, it's ok, it's a big on their website.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




Did u submit again or send email?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> 2 hours to 6 weeks. Depends on the complexity of your case.


Based on my observation, in some cases it depends on the occupation as well.. I have noticed state approval and visa grants happening faster for some of the occupation which has less applicationts and more demand( for example: Electricians, carpenters, etc)

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 90 07-Nov-2019
190 : 90+5 NSW 07-Nov-2019
NSW ITA 29-Nov-2019


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

derekchasing said:


> What is the average time it takes for NSW government to approve a pre-invite?


I got mine approved on 5.12.


----------



## derekchasing (Oct 16, 2019)

veshi said:


> I got mine approved on 5.12.


When did you SUBMIT the application?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

veshi said:


> I got mine approved on 5.12.


you submitted EOI on 22.07.2019 and got state pre invite about 4 months after. is that normal considering you have rather high points at 90 ?

I have seen alot of state pre invites sent out in around 1 month or less with much lower points.


----------



## mohammedjhangir (Nov 29, 2019)

nishant1793 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Need an URGENT help.
> 
> ...



My situation is same and I have realised that I did a mistake in Family members section of EOI as you did, but haven’t got final invite yet nor I got an email from state NSW asking for more information. I was invited on the 29th of December.
A bit confused and worried. 
If you get any updates please let us know.

Thanks.


----------



## banafsheh (Dec 2, 2019)

*Pte*



bahlv said:


> If you are not in a hurry to get married, best for her to apply and get the grant for now. After the the grant you're free to decide on the way forward.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hi bahlv, 
May i ask you what are your tips for PTE?

Thanks


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

banafsheh said:


> Hi bahlv,
> 
> May i ask you what are your tips for PTE?
> 
> ...


Are you struggling with something specific?

My primary strategy is to UNDERSTAND the question type very well - why are they asking what they're asking, what do they expect, how do they score 

They = Computer 

You need to make sure the machine understands you 

See all question type explanations by Jay from E2 Academic on YouTube 

All the best


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

mirand said:


> Any accountant? Agent says 90+5 got invited. But I’m 95+5 no invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, did you get invited for 189 tonight? I heard some 100 pointers got invited.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

derekchasing said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine approved on 5.12.
> ...


On 29.11 around 7PM I had all document ready already.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine approved on 5.12.
> ...


I got 90/95 points after changes in November, previously I had 80/85 and got not invited. There are a lot of people waiting in a queue (especially for 2613 codes) and they usually invite like 150-200 from all occupations. If the occupation is not common and there is less people they might get invited earlier, but if it’s a popular job code the wait is longer.


----------



## Amaleeq (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi house,
Pls how crowdy is this occupation 312312. I have 70 points, what is my chance of receiving ITA for 190


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> 2 hours to 6 weeks. Depends on the complexity of your case.


Can we assume that NSW will finalize all the applications before the next invitation round?


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

lightningThunder said:


> Can we assume that NSW will finalize all the applications before the next invitation round?


The next invitation will be in Jan, so by then everyone will reach 6 weeks limit, hence get their result.


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

nohtyp said:


> The next invitation will be in Jan, so by then everyone will reach 6 weeks limit, hence get their result.


The email I received says it will take up to 12 weeks to finalize the application.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-c...NSWDocument-released-FOI-FA-19.08.00733-1.pdf

I'm looking at the latest civil engineering professional invite with 85 points with no australian experience. 

I thought NSW required at least 1 year of residence + work experience. 

wtf is happening here


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

single4lyf said:


> https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-c...NSWDocument-released-FOI-FA-19.08.00733-1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That’s the final invite. Pre invite maybe sent three month ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

Amaleeq said:


> Hi house,
> Pls how crowdy is this occupation 312312. I have 70 points, what is my chance of receiving ITA for 190


If you check this ANZCO code in NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List, it says the availability is limited.


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

lightningThunder said:


> The email I received says it will take up to 12 weeks to finalize the application.


Yeah, 12 weeks is the official figure, and from we have been discussing in this thread, it would not take more than 6 weeks.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

mirand said:


> That’s the final invite. Pre invite maybe sent three month ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does that mean he got a pre invite before this additional requirements kicked in?


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Are any Software Engineers who are outside Australia, getting any invites, given new additional requirement.. and is this mandatory?

*"The additional requirement for these occupations is to be living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in the nominated occupation"*


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

nohtyp said:


> Yeah, 12 weeks is the official figure, and from we have been discussing in this thread, it would not take more than 6 weeks.


As far as I know, my case took the longest from the known October pre invites, that too took 39 days. 

So hang in there, new year break is approaching so some may end up going to January. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

addy101 said:


> Are any Software Engineers who are outside Australia, getting any invites, given new additional requirement.. and is this mandatory?
> 
> *"The additional requirement for these occupations is to be living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in the nominated occupation"*


You just answered your question.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

so that means anyone outside Australia now cannot apply for sponsorship in NSW coz without permit how can someone live and work in NSW.. any recent invited people please throw some light


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

addy101 said:


> so that means anyone outside Australia now cannot apply for sponsorship in NSW coz without permit how can someone live and work in NSW.. any recent invited people please throw some light


I understand your expectations, but sadly if the occupation is having special requirement then definitely offshore applicant won't be considered.

No one from offshore received NSW state sponsorship recently(after July) under 2613* whereas some occupation which has demand, less applicaticants and no additional criteria received the nomination. Hope this helps. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 90 07-Nov-2019
190 : 90+5 NSW 07-Nov-2019
NSW ITA 29-Nov-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> so that means anyone outside Australia now cannot apply for sponsorship in NSW coz without permit how can someone live and work in NSW.. any recent invited people please throw some light


Thousands of applicants are sponsored by companies under short term visas like 482
So such applicants get the required nsw experience 

Cheers


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

addy101 said:


> so that means anyone outside Australia now cannot apply for sponsorship in NSW coz without permit how can someone live and work in NSW.. any recent invited people please throw some light


There are some other visas which allow working in Australia. For example 482, 476, 485 (if studied in Australia). It's possible to fulfil the additional conditions by working in NSW while holding one of the above visas.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

thanks for providing your inputs..


----------



## nishant1793 (Nov 5, 2019)

NB said:


> Tell them that you answered yes to the question by mistake
> You are not including anyone in the application
> 
> There is nothing that you can say otherwise
> ...


Hi, 

I got approval today,

I directly called department to explain the mistake I made followed by Email. They considered that mistake as a misunderstanding and asked me to amend EOI before they move forward with my application.

After updating EOI, in a day they approved my application.

ANZSCO- 133111
NSW 190- 85+5
EOI- 24/8/2019
Pre Invite- 29/11/2019
Approval- 11/12/2019


----------



## mohammedjhangir (Nov 29, 2019)

nishant1793 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got approval today,
> 
> ...


That's good to hear, Congratulation on your approval, Nishant.

I have updated my EOI as well, do you think I should email them as well, saying I have made a mistake in my EOI and update EOI. 

Can you please tell me what actually have you emailed them?


----------



## mohammedjhangir (Nov 29, 2019)

mohammedjhangir said:


> That's good to hear, Congratulation on your approval, Nishant.
> 
> I have updated my EOI as well, do you think I should email them as well, saying I have made a mistake in my EOI and update EOI or wait for their Email.
> 
> Can you please tell me what actually have you emailed them?


I have updated my EOI as well, do you think I should email them as well, saying I have made a mistake in my EOI so I have updated my EOI or wait for their Email.

Can you please tell me what actually have you emailed them?


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

nishant1793 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got approval today,
> 
> ...



That's a great news. I hope you will get your grant soon. All best:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

nishant1793 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When did u lodge the online application form?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_K (Dec 8, 2019)

Hey Guys,

I got the pre-invite on 29th Nov and waiting for the invite now. Just wanted to check if I should get my police clearances and medical done already or should wait for the invite?

RK


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

R_K said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got the pre-invite on 29th Nov and waiting for the invite now. Just wanted to check if I should get my police clearances and medical done already or should wait for the invite?
> 
> RK


Unless there is something seriously wrong with your EOI, the chances of nsw rejection are nil

You can start processing your medicals and pcc if you want to apply immediately after getting the final invite and submit a decision ready application 

Cheers


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Is there any issue if skill assessment expires after receiving pre invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Architect Joe said:


> Is there any issue if skill assessment expires after receiving pre invite?


The pre invite has no value
The skills assessment needs to be valid on the date of final invite
Your application will be rejected if the skills assessment is not valid on the date of the final invite 

Cheers


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Thank you NB


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

NB said:


> Unless there is something seriously wrong with your EOI, the chances of nsw rejection are nil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How should we start processing medicals? Could you please point to any link or page that contains information about the medical process?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lightningThunder said:


> How should we start processing medicals? Could you please point to any link or page that contains information about the medical process?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Goto immiaccount 
Under the list of visas, you will find medical also
Click on that and generate hap id for all applicants 
Then get the test done at the nearest DHA authorised test centre

Cheers


----------



## R_K (Dec 8, 2019)

Thanks NB. 


NB said:


> lightningThunder said:
> 
> 
> > How should we start processing medicals? Could you please point to any link or page that contains information about the medical process?
> ...


----------



## Amaleeq (Nov 16, 2019)

If ones wife is pregnant at the time of ITA, can she go for medical or she's exempted


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Amaleeq said:


> If ones wife is pregnant at the time of ITA, can she go for medical or she's exempted


No she cannot get exempted. It is not recommended to do the xrays while one is pregnant but pregnancy doesn’t exempt you from medical tests. She will have to do all the tests after she gives birth meaning your visa application will be on hold till the delivery and her finishing with her medical. You need to notify your CO that this is what you’re waiting for and they will put the application on hold till you deliver all documents.


----------



## R_K (Dec 8, 2019)

I have got another question. Now that I have got the pre-invite for 261313 which has an additional criteria that the applicant has to be in NSW and has worked for at least an year in the same job code, which I have fulfilled. 

Now, in case I have to move to India due to my project ending here in Aus, will that affect my application in any way?

RK


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

R_K said:


> I have got another question. Now that I have got the pre-invite for 261313 which has an additional criteria that the applicant has to be in NSW and has worked for at least an year in the same job code, which I have fulfilled.
> 
> Now, in case I have to move to India due to my project ending here in Aus, will that affect my application in any way?
> 
> RK


The email received with the invitation says following,

"Please note that you must meet all the NSW nomination requirements both at the time you were invited to apply for NSW nomination and at the time we make a decision on your application."

So I think you will have to live in NSW until you get your final invite. Also if you are not in the country when lodging the visa, you will not be eligible for bridging visa.


----------



## R_K (Dec 8, 2019)

lightningThunder said:


> The email received with the invitation says following,
> 
> "Please note that you must meet all the NSW nomination requirements both at the time you were invited to apply for NSW nomination and at the time we make a decision on your application."
> 
> So I think you will have to live in NSW until you get your final invite. Also if you are not in the country when lodging the visa, you will not be eligible for bridging visa.


Thanks. That means, at least I have to be in the country until I get the Invite to apply?

RK


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

She said there is no things like "Pretty-Invite"😂😂 lol
They will do 190 & 491 all together I guess..


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> She said there is no things like "Pretty-Invite"😂😂 lol
> They will do 190 & 491 all together I guess..


Ross is a male name not female lol. They don’t call it pre invite they call it invitation to apply for nomination. Pre invite is a “casual” name.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Got my approval(Final Invite) today. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: 90+5(NSW)=Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10)+NAATI CCL(5)
DOE 07-Nov-2019
NSW ITA 29-Nov-2019 Approval 12-Dec-2019


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

gopiit04 said:


> Got my approval(Final Invite) today.
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
> Points: 90+5(NSW)=Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...




When did u lodge the online form 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> Got my approval(Final Invite) today.
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
> Points: 90+5(NSW)=Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...


wow nice. 95 points is very high. and you got a "pre-invite" in 22 days and then final approval in 1 month and 5 days from EOI Lodgement. 

Just to clarify, when you said "Got my approval(Final Invite) today." , you are referring to approval of VISA Grant correct ?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> gopiit04 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my approval(Final Invite) today.
> ...


He means his pre invite was approved so he can now apply for 190 visa. So he got a nomination for invitation approved, not a grant appproval.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

veshi said:


> He means his pre invite was approved so he can now apply for 190 visa. So he got a nomination for invitation approved, not a grant appproval.


ahhh ok got it. thats still very quick ! 22 days to receive pre-invite from state, and 13 days to get state nomination approved from ITA date. 

After nomination for invitation approved, a VISA lodgement can be done right on the next day right ?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > He means his pre invite was approved so he can now apply for 190 visa. So he got a nomination for invitation approved, not a grant appproval.
> ...



It can be done on the same day after you get an email with approval 🙂.


----------



## nishant1793 (Nov 5, 2019)

mohammedjhangir said:


> That's good to hear, Congratulation on your approval, Nishant.
> 
> I have updated my EOI as well, do you think I should email them as well, saying I have made a mistake in my EOI and update EOI.
> 
> Can you please tell me what actually have you emailed them?


Hi,

I replied them saying I misunderstood question between current and future application. I thought If I wanna make any application in future for my family members when answering.

As far as current application is concerned I am not including anyone.

I talked to them about the mistake before I sent an email.

They are very understanding, I also told them about that my visa is expiring soon so if they can priorities my application and next day I got my nomination.

I hope you will get your invite soon. Good Luck


----------



## nishant1793 (Nov 5, 2019)

mirand said:


> When did u lodge the online application form?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

I submitted application on 30/11/2019.

I requested them to expedite processing because my current visa was expiring in JAN '20.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

mirand said:


> When did u lodge the online form
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


30th Nov 2019


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

unkle_uber said:


> ahhh ok got it. thats still very quick ! 22 days to receive pre-invite from state, and 13 days to get state nomination approved from ITA date.
> 
> After nomination for invitation approved, a VISA lodgement can be done right on the next day right ?


FYI, my first PTE attempt was in Mar 2017 and lodged EOI with 65 points in April 2018.


----------



## Roshan007 (Aug 28, 2017)

*NSW 190 EOI created yesterday with 90 points after loosing hopes for 189*

Hi Everyone, 

I have filed EOI for NSW and VICTORIA yesterday with 90 points after finally losing hope with 189. I am offshore and don't have any australian experience, is it worth waiting for 190, since this time I don't want to waste year long and then realize the chances are far from getting any invite.
Hence should I try 491 ?
Please suggest.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Roshan007 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have filed EOI for NSW and VICTORIA yesterday with 90 points after finally losing hope with 189. I am offshore and don't have any australian experience, is it worth waiting for 190, since this time I don't want to waste year long and then realize the chances are far from getting any invite.
> Hence should I try 491 ?
> Please suggest.


How many points do you have? What’s the anzsco code?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Roshan007 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have filed EOI for NSW and VICTORIA yesterday with 90 points after finally losing hope with 189. I am offshore and don't have any australian experience, is it worth waiting for 190, since this time I don't want to waste year long and then realize the chances are far from getting any invite.
> Hence should I try 491 ?
> Please suggest.


Whenever posting, please quote your Anzsco code or make a signature like most members have done

Cheers


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> Got my approval(Final Invite) today.
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
> Points: 90+5(NSW)=Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...


Once you got the approval, does it show as INVITED in Skill Select?


----------



## R_K (Dec 8, 2019)

Did anyone receive the final invite after being invited by NSW on 29th Nov for 261313, claiming 85/90 points?

RK


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

anyone are currently interstate and got invitation from NSW for 190? Plz share occupation and points plz. I saw that one was in WA and got invited by NSW for 85+5 in Chef.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> anyone are currently interstate and got invitation from NSW for 190? Plz share occupation and points plz. I saw that one was in WA and got invited by NSW for 85+5 in Chef.


u have not gotten an pre-invite for NSW 190 since 23th August ? thats close to 4 months


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> Thuong Nguyen said:
> 
> 
> > anyone are currently interstate and got invitation from NSW for 190? Plz share occupation and points plz. I saw that one was in WA and got invited by NSW for 85+5 in Chef.
> ...


They don’t seem to invite a lot of people from other states. From next month apparently it will be closed for interstate people.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> u have not gotten an pre-invite for NSW 190 since 23th August ? thats close to 4 months


yeah mate the only reason I can think of is I am currently in VIC.
I think in the first days of this FY they don't prefer interstate candidates.
However the occupations with high availability or unique got an invitation already. I saw hair dresser, chef, project administration,... all interstate.
So it depends on occupation  and where you live


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> anyone are currently interstate and got invitation from NSW for 190? Plz share occupation and points plz. I saw that one was in WA and got invited by NSW for 85+5 in Chef.


I got the pre invite on 29.11, 90 + 5 Chef, I'm in WA


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

nacalen said:


> I got the pre invite on 29.11, 90 + 5 Chef, I'm in WA


Good on you mate I can see all the high availability occupations NSW did invite interstate candidates :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ali.vmware (Feb 18, 2013)

Does NSW State require at-least 1 year relevant experience? I have completed masters from sydney and completed PY but no experience yet.

262112 ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST 
Points85 + 5 
age 30+masters 20+PTE 20+PY 5+Single10 Do I qualify for 190 in NSW


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

ali.vmware said:


> Does NSW State require at-least 1 year relevant experience? I have completed masters from sydney and completed PY but no experience yet.
> 
> 262112 ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST
> Points85 + 5
> age 30+masters 20+PTE 20+PY 5+Single10 Do I qualify for 190 in NSW


Yes, 1 year working experience is required for 262112 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

ali.vmware said:


> Does NSW State require at-least 1 year relevant experience? I have completed masters from sydney and completed PY but no experience yet.
> 
> 262112 ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST
> Points85 + 5
> age 30+masters 20+PTE 20+PY 5+Single10 Do I qualify for 190 in NSW


Yes. You are required to have at least one year experience in your relevant field in NSW according to NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List.


----------



## ali.vmware (Feb 18, 2013)

lightningThunder said:


> Yes. You are required to have at least one year experience in your relevant field in NSW according to NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List.


I did the assessment for ICT security as instructed by my agent back in may 2019. But, my masters and Bachelors degree is comparable for Business Analyst as well as software engineer, which occupation does not require experience .


----------



## ali.vmware (Feb 18, 2013)

lightningThunder said:


> Yes. You are required to have at least one year experience in your relevant field in NSW according to NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List.


Just checked the link you sent, I will apply for sys admin and network admin as they dont require experience.


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

ali.vmware said:


> I did the assessment for ICT security as instructed by my agent back in may 2019. But, my masters and Bachelors degree is comparable for Business Analyst as well as software engineer, which occupation does not require experience .


You can go to the link I shared and search occupations and see if they do not require additional criteria. However, as you can see in the attached images, most occupations related to ICT require additional criteria.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Occupation list modifications in Northern Territory. Architectural draftsperson 312111 has been added to 190 list there.


----------



## momo.chan000 (Aug 24, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> Occupation list modifications in Northern Territory. Architectural draftsperson 312111 has been added to 190 list there.




Hi! I am also under 312111, for NT offshore applicants it says that you must provide evidence of an offer of employment in your nominated occupation. Is it for both 190 and 491?


----------



## momo.chan000 (Aug 24, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> u have not gotten an pre-invite for NSW 190 since 23th August ? thats close to 4 months




I haven’t received any pre-invite for NSW 190 as well. My EOI is 17July2019 


312111 - Architectural Draftsperson

190: 75 + 5 pts
EOI: 17 July 2019


----------



## AishaChowdhury (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi
Anyone from Architecture got a pre-invite, ANZSCO- 232111, with 80 points?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi guys, I have some news and it’s not very good. I contacted the department this afternoon, the confirmed that there will be no round this month. Also, the said that everyone applying onshore must be residing in NSW. What I couldn’t get the answer for is: do I need to have 1 year living and working in NSW even if my occupation doesn’t have additional criteria, or just have to be living in NSW? That I think will be clear in January.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

mu7d said:


> Hi guys, I have some news and itâ€™️s not very good. I contacted the department this afternoon, the confirmed that there will be no round this month. Also, the said that everyone applying onshore must be residing in NSW. What I couldnâ€™️t get the answer for is: do I need to have 1 year living and working in NSW even if my occupation doesnâ€™️t have additional criteria, or just have to be living in NSW? That I think will be clear in January.


In addition to the above I’m wondering about the opening of NSW 491 stream 2 list which has a lot of occupations that are already on the 190 list. E.g. My code 135112 and spouse 225113 are on both lists - no additional criteria for 190.

If someone had the option to go for 190 then why would they choose 491? Or am I missing something here? 

I hope this doesn’t reduce the probability of receiving a 190 invite from Jan 2020.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> mu7d said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I have some news and itâ€™️s not very good. I contacted the department this afternoon, the confirmed that there will be no round this month. Also, the said that everyone applying onshore must be residing in NSW. What I couldnâ€™️t get the answer for is: do I need to have 1 year living and working in NSW even if my occupation doesnâ€™️t have additional criteria, or just have to be living in NSW? That I think will be clear in January.
> ...


I think 491 is mostly for people that do not have enough points. Let’s be honest you won’t get an invitation with 70-75 points anymore. 491 visa gives you extra 15 points so it ups the chances for some people to migrate. 

Also if your code doesn’t have a requirement of 1y of work then you don’t need it, you just have to be in NSW.


----------



## KittyTassie (Nov 14, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> anyone are currently interstate and got invitation from NSW for 190? Plz share occupation and points plz. I saw that one was in WA and got invited by NSW for 85+5 in Chef.


Hi Thuong, FYI, I’m currently living interstate and got final invitation from 190 NSW in November. My occupation Web Developer 261212 - 85+5


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> anyone are currently interstate and got invitation from NSW for 190? Plz share occupation and points plz. I saw that one was in WA and got invited by NSW for 85+5 in Chef.


FYI: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...migration/Skilled-Nominated-visa-subclass-190

Extracted from the above link:

Candidate's Location

Commencing January 2020, NSW will*generally*not invite candidates to apply for nomination by NSW for a*Skilled Nominated visa ( subclass 190) if they are currently residing in another Australian state or territory.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

veshi said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > mu7d said:
> ...


That could be the objective of 491. But what if someone has 80 or 85 points, offshore and no add. criteria? Do they still have a chance with 190? The iscah list revealed lots of invites (till Sep) to offshore applicants whose occupations didn’t have add. criteria.

In my case, I’ve got 85 pts but with 491 it’ll be 95. So we will know for sure how things go only after Jan or Feb.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

@momo.chan000: Same here. 312111 Architectural draftsperson with 75+5 points. EOI 02/08/2019. No pre invite yet. Waiting for Jan Feb rounds.


----------



## momo.chan000 (Aug 24, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> @momo.chan000: Same here. 312111 Architectural draftsperson with 75+5 points. EOI 02/08/2019. No pre invite yet. Waiting for Jan Feb rounds.




Seems like only they sent invites to those with 90 and above pts last Nov. hopefully they’ll invite 80 and above next round.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Yeah. Hope so. There are one or two people with 80+5 left. 75+5 there are 4-7. So will get invite in case they send five or more invites.


----------



## usa.aussie (Sep 22, 2019)

I live in VIC and got a pre-invitation on November 29 from NSW to apply for nomination for 190 based on 85+5 points as a management consultant


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Architect Joe said:


> Yeah. Hope so. There are one or two people with 80+5 left. 75+5 there are 4-7. So will get invite in case they send five or more invites.


What’s your source of data? If it’s just the immi tracker, then 100% of actual cases are not listed there! So it can be quite misleading.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > kc_muzik said:
> ...


I think it might even be hard with 80-85 depending on a job code. If it’s a very popular one I think it might be hard to get 190 considering they don’t seem keen on accepting a lot of offshore candidates. So 491 would be a good backup plan.

Btw the list on iscah didn’t show off shore candidates. It showed australian experience meaning if someone works for a year or more. You get zero points if you have under a year of job experience that’s all. They are quite reluctant to invite offshore candidates and from January they will no longer invite people from other states so I would assume same thing might happen for offshore candidates.


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

My case is pretty confusing, code: 233999, points : 85+5 and DOE is 4th of November. From January I won’t be eligible given that I live currently in Melbourne. I wonder if moving to Sydney is good enough to be eligible, or would I need a year working experience in NSW? I will find out in January since now the department does not give a clear answer about that


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

Offshore candidates will be fine as long as they don’t have additional criteria associated with their occupation. The statement says “ people who are living in another state or territory will generally not be invited “


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

mu7d said:


> Offshore candidates will be fine as long as they donâ€™️t have additional criteria associated with their occupation. The statement says â€œ people who are living in another state or territory will generally not be invited â€œ


Yes that’s true but if they have an NSW candidate and offshore one, even though the candidate from Nsw has less points it’s more probable that they will be invited first over an offshore. As I said they don’t seem very keen on inviting the people from abroad, even though they still invite some.

And about you moving to Sydney, if your job code doesn’t have an additional requirement of Nsw job experience you do not have to work.


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

Yeah that’s right, I have noticed them preferring NSW candidates over everyone else ever since the cut off was 60 points. In any case, things should be a lot clearer in January and best of luck for all of us.


----------



## shbae86 (Dec 14, 2019)

Does NSW will stop accepting 491 onshore family sponsors from mid-Jan2020?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

veshi said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > veshi said:
> ...


Looks like a lot will depend on the code too. Mine is not a popular one and I know a few offshore folks who got invited in the past months. 

But yea it is all grey at the moment and NSW will decide based on case by case basis. Jan Feb will give some clarity!


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Lodged 190 and suspended my 189. All the best everyone !


----------



## khahn7 (Aug 8, 2019)

*Multiple EOI's*

I am contemplating creating a new EOI for WA in addition to NSW. Is that acceptable? Is there any risk that one of the states would not provide an invitation because my name is attached to an EOI to another state? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

No invitation round in December. 


“The next invitation round will occur sometime in mid-to-late January. As with other rounds, there is no set date and the will not be announced beforehand.



Our office will be closed from 5 pm December 20 until 9 am January 6.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

*261313 last doe invited for 85+5 points*

Any idea what is the last doe invited for 85+5(SS) points for NSW for 261313?









__________________________
Code: 261313
DOE: 29/11/2019
Points: 85+5(SS)


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

lostme said:


> Any idea what is the last doe invited for 85+5(SS) points for NSW for 261313?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure about the last but my friend got invited in November round and his doe was late April/early May.


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

lostme said:


> Any idea what is the last doe invited for 85+5(SS) points for NSW for 261313?


I got invited on 29th Nov. My DOE was 04/11/2019


----------



## khahn7 (Aug 8, 2019)

I just found out that my job code is available for WA 190, but I have already lodged my EOI for NSW 190. Is it allowed to lodge another EOI for WA in addition to NSW or not? I don't want to risk missing out on an invite from either state because I have lodged an EOI for the other state. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## R_K (Dec 8, 2019)

lightningThunder said:


> I got invited on 29th Nov. My DOE was 04/11/2019


When did you respond to the pre-invite? I am still waiting on the final invite :noidea: .


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

AishaChowdhury said:


> Hi
> Anyone from Architecture got a pre-invite, ANZSCO- 232111, with 80 points?
> 
> 
> ...


i think you should be getting an invite soon as the others have got theirs on the previous rounds with 70 to 75 points. 

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Aus...nation_EOI_points_for_a_subclass_190_visa.php


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

khahn7 said:


> I just found out that my job code is available for WA 190, but I have already lodged my EOI for NSW 190. Is it allowed to lodge another EOI for WA in addition to NSW or not? I don't want to risk missing out on an invite from either state because I have lodged an EOI for the other state. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


You are allowed to lodge as many EOI as you like. People lodge separate EOI for each state. You can have separate EOI for 189, 190 (NSW), 190, (WA), 190 (Vic) etc.


----------



## khahn7 (Aug 8, 2019)

zak88 said:


> You are allowed to lodge as many EOI as you like. People lodge separate EOI for each state. You can have separate EOI for 189, 190 (NSW), 190, (WA), 190 (Vic) etc.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

lightningThunder said:


> I got invited on 29th Nov. My DOE was 04/11/2019



Thanks for the info. 


__________________________
Code: 261313
DOE: 29/11/2019
Points: 85+5(SS)


----------



## momo.chan000 (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi! Me and my husband are both under 312111, we both have positive skills assessments and we both got proficient english. So since either of us can apply as the main applicant, we both submitted separate EOI hopefully to increase our chances in getting an invite. Unfortunately, we haven’t received any invite since submitting our EOI last 17 July 2019.

Does it have to do with us submitting 2 EOI or is our points just not that high enough for us to be considered for an invite?


Age: 30
PTE: 10
Edu: 15
Exp: 10
Partner: 10

Pts = 75+5 for 190


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

momo.chan000 said:


> Hi! Me and my husband are both under 312111, we both have positive skills assessments and we both got proficient english. So since either of us can apply as the main applicant, we both submitted separate EOI hopefully to increase our chances in getting an invite. Unfortunately, we haven’t received any invite since submitting our EOI last 17 July 2019.
> 
> Does it have to do with us submitting 2 EOI or is our points just not that high enough for us to be considered for an invite?
> 
> ...


Most applicants have multiple EOIs
That’s not an issue

It’s probably your points and Anzsco codes which is holding you back

Cheers


----------



## momo.chan000 (Aug 24, 2019)

NB said:


> Most applicants have multiple EOIs
> 
> That’s not an issue
> 
> ...




Thanks, NB! I was a little bit anxious about our EOI but didn’t want to cancel the other one. Now we just need to work on something to make our points higher.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

momo.chan000 said:


> Thanks, NB! I was a little bit anxious about our EOI but didn’t want to cancel the other one. Now we just need to work on something to make our points higher.


That’s correct 
I hope you have not marked any state in the 190 and marked nsw only ?
Have you checked your eligibility for nsw sponsorship?

Cheers


----------



## momo.chan000 (Aug 24, 2019)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> 
> I hope you have not marked any state in the 190 and marked nsw only ?
> 
> ...




I marked NSW only. My occupation is open for both NSW 190 & 491


312111 - Architectural Draftsperson

190: 75 + 5 pts
EOI: 17 July 2019


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

AishaChowdhury said:


> Hi
> Anyone from Architecture got a pre-invite, ANZSCO- 232111, with 80 points?
> 
> 
> ...


Hi I'm architect occupation. Check my signature. Now I'm 85+5 waiting forever because I am interstate. I am thinking of moving to NSW whilst waiting for CCL result. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mfar (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi guys, 

I have a question for those who got their pre-invites on 29th of November. Have any of you received the final invitation?


----------



## spicyoxtail (Jul 23, 2018)

mfar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question for those who got their pre-invites on 29th of November. Have any of you received the final invitation?


Not yet. I'm hoping we get the invite before they go on break.


----------



## R_K (Dec 8, 2019)

spicyoxtail said:


> mfar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Same here. Probably, have to wait until January.


----------



## asif.cqu10 (Nov 26, 2019)

*Probability of getting invited!!!*

Hi,

Can anyone please tell me about my possibilities of getting 190 from NSW?:confused2::confused2::confused2:
Currently residing in NSW.

My details are as below:

*262113 - System Admin

NSW Work Exp: No Exp Required
DOE: 25-11-2019
190: 85 + 5 (NSW)
Age: 30
Education: 15+5
PTE: 20
Naati: 5
PY: 5
Wife's English: 5*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

asif.cqu10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me about my possibilities of getting 190 from NSW?:confused2::confused2::confused2:
> Currently residing in NSW.
> ...


No one can predict a state sponsorship 
The earlier you accept it, the better it is for you 

Cheers


----------



## kdred (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi There,
I'm currently in NSW from APRIL 2019. 80 + 5 points. Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst). Will i need to wait till APRIL 2020 to apply for NSW 190? Due to 1 year stay in NSW condition, 
Is it possible to apply in FEB/MAR and by the tine i receive invite it will be APRIL and I will have the requirement of 1 year. 
The question is " is 1 year stay requirement at the time of lodging the expression or by the time I have to prove the CO once i get an invite?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## R_K (Dec 8, 2019)

asif.cqu10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me about my possibilities of getting 190 from NSW?:confused2::confused2::confused2:
> Currently residing in NSW.
> ...


Your job code is in medium demand for NSW and you do not have any work ex in NSW hence you might need to wait a couple of months or more. Also, don't forget, no one can predict state invites. All the best.


----------



## asif.cqu10 (Nov 26, 2019)

NB said:


> No one can predict a state sponsorship
> The earlier you accept it, the better it is for you
> 
> Cheers


I know. No one can predict. Just curious about the overall scenario of the Sys Admin in 190!!!!


----------



## kdred (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi There,
I'm working in NSW from APRIL 2019. Code: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst. There is a requirement of 1 year experience in NSW for 190, which I will get in APRIL 2020.

My question is - Should i wait till APRIL 2020 to lodge 190 visa or lodge it in FEB/MAR 2020 and by the time i get invite, I will be eligible.


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

kdred said:


> Hi There,
> I'm working in NSW from APRIL 2019. Code: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst. There is a requirement of 1 year experience in NSW for 190, which I will get in APRIL 2020.
> 
> My question is - Should i wait till APRIL 2020 to lodge 190 visa or lodge it in FEB/MAR 2020 and by the time i get invite, I will be eligible.


You can only apply when you are eligible.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdred (Dec 17, 2019)

nohtyp said:


> You can only apply when you are eligible.
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy.


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

kdred said:


> Hi There,
> I'm working in NSW from APRIL 2019. Code: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst. There is a requirement of 1 year experience in NSW for 190, which I will get in APRIL 2020.
> 
> My question is - Should i wait till APRIL 2020 to lodge 190 visa or lodge it in FEB/MAR 2020 and by the time i get invite, I will be eligible.


You can submit the EOI anytime you want. But you will only be eligible once you complete 1year work experience. Skill select will automatically update your EOI when you complete your 1 year and change your DOE.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kdred said:


> Hi There,
> I'm currently in NSW from APRIL 2019. 80 + 5 points. Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst). Will i need to wait till APRIL 2020 to apply for NSW 190? Due to 1 year stay in NSW condition,
> Is it possible to apply in FEB/MAR and by the tine i receive invite it will be APRIL and I will have the requirement of 1 year.
> The question is " is 1 year stay requirement at the time of lodging the expression or by the time I have to prove the CO once i get an invite?
> ...


Nsw will not consider your EOI till you complete 1 year in nsw
I am sure you must have already submitted the EOI
You don’t have to apply directly to nsw 

Now you have to wait patiently till you complete 1 year in nsw and once you do that, and your EOI reflects that, it will come on nsw radar and they may consider sponsoring you

Cheers


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

kdred said:


> Hi There,
> I'm currently in NSW from APRIL 2019. 80 + 5 points. Code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst). Will i need to wait till APRIL 2020 to apply for NSW 190? Due to 1 year stay in NSW condition,
> Is it possible to apply in FEB/MAR and by the tine i receive invite it will be APRIL and I will have the requirement of 1 year.
> The question is " is 1 year stay requirement at the time of lodging the expression or by the time I have to prove the CO once i get an invite?
> ...


You will have to live in NSW at least until you get the approval from the NSW Government to lodge your visa.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Hi I'm architect occupation. Check my signature. Now I'm 85+5 waiting forever because I am interstate. I am thinking of moving to NSW whilst waiting for CCL result. :fingerscrossed:


I will advice you don't rush moving to NSW. NSW only advised that they won't be sponsoring interstate candidates and they will follow the suit of other states. It's not clear what conditions will be imposed.

I remember a member posted here that when he/she called NSW, they were unable to advise how long interstate candidates will need to reside in NSW should they choose to relocate there or if a job offer will be included as a condition like other states (SA, TAS, NT). They will make things clearer in January.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> I will advice you don't rush moving to NSW. NSW only advised that they won't be sponsoring interstate candidates and they will follow the suit of other states. It's not clear what conditions will be imposed.
> 
> I remember a member posted here that when he/she called NSW, they were unable to advise how long interstate candidates will need to reside in NSW should they choose to relocate there or if a job offer will be included as a condition like other states (SA, TAS, NT). They will make things clearer in January.


Let see how it goes. I am waiting for so long and the only reason I can think of is my occupation is not in high demand now, and I'm interstate atm. So to fix it the only thing can be is moving to NSW to prove I'm there :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

Yeah that’s exactly my dilemma, if I will have to move to NSW it will be after things clear up in January as even the department will not answer you properly about this at the moment. Although, I think the requirement will only be residing in NSW if the occupation has no add. criteria (personal opinion) because they aren’t going to change their list any time soon.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

@momo.chaan000 As soon as you get invite for one delete the other EOI. I am also standing at 75+5 in 312111. 
If you or your spouse score superior in PTE your chances will be almost 100% as all candidates with 85,90 has already got invite.


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi

Anybody with 85+5 (NSW) got a pre-invite on 29th november or after?

I am sitting on 85 + 5 points DOE 24/10/2019, residing and working in NSW and have a visa valid till 24th October 2020.

Getting anxious and loosing hope of 190 (lost hope for 189 already)


----------



## maverick1310 (Jul 31, 2019)

S.naqvi said:


> Hi
> 
> Anybody with 85+5 (NSW) got a pre-invite on 29th november or after?
> 
> ...


What's your ANZSCO ? I received NSW pre-invite on 29 with 80 + 5 for 261312.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

*Information Regarding Offshore Applicants post January 2020*

Hello All,

I had reached out to NSW to seek information regarding how candidates who are offshore and living and working outside Australia will be treated post the 'Candidate Location' policy change in January 2020. 

Here is their response: "Offshore applicants are still eligible to be considered for NSW nomination in occupations that do not have the additional criteria applied to them. These occupations are marked as ‘no’ on the NSW 190 occupation list." - Migration Services Officer.

Thank you,


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

maverick1310 said:


> What's your ANZSCO ? I received NSW pre-invite on 29 with 80 + 5 for 261312.



Its 261313.


----------



## momo.chan000 (Aug 24, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> @momo.chaan000 As soon as you get invite for one delete the other EOI. I am also standing at 75+5 in 312111.
> 
> If you or your spouse score superior in PTE your chances will be almost 100% as all candidates with 85,90 has already got invite.




Hi! May I know when did you submit your EOI? Did you get a superior in PTE? We’re planning to retake PTE this coming January.


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

S.naqvi said:


> Its 261313.


When did you complete one year of experience as a Software Engineer? I received a pre-invite on 29th Nov as well.


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

lightningThunder said:


> When did you complete one year of experience as a Software Engineer? I received a pre-invite on 29th Nov as well.


Already completed in August 2019 with a letter from ACS as well.


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

Also i did my masters of computer science in Australia and have been working here for more than an year now.I got my master degree and skilled employment after that assessed from ACS however ACS did not assess my Bachelor degree which i completed from Pakistan because it did not have HEC(Higher education comission) pakistan attestation. I have already lodged an EOI for 189 and 190(NSW)

I am curious if NSW issues a pre invite will they require an ACS assessment of my Pakistani Bachelor degree as well or the fact that ACS has already assessed my Australian masters degree and skilled employment after my australian degree , be enough for them?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

S.naqvi said:


> Also i did my masters of computer science in Australia and have been working here for more than an year now.I got my master degree and skilled employment after that assessed from ACS however ACS did not assess my Bachelor degree which i completed from Pakistan because it did not have HEC(Higher education comission) pakistan attestation. I have already lodged an EOI for 189 and 190(NSW)
> 
> I am curious if NSW issues a pre invite will they require an ACS assessment of my Pakistani Bachelor degree as well or the fact that ACS has already assessed my Australian masters degree and skilled employment after my australian degree , be enough for them?


As long as your masters degree have been assessed positively, there is no issue.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

@momo.chaan000 EOI 02/08/2019. PTE Superior. Experience 5 years but one year deducted. Score 75+5. Sadly there is nothing to improve on the score as partner got negative in skill assessment and one year ban.


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

Finally got my final invitation today, thought I have to wait after the holiday.

All the best and good luck everyone!

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

S.naqvi said:


> Already completed in August 2019 with a letter from ACS as well.


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=14983628

Hope it helps! 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: 90+5(NSW)=Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10)+NAATI CCL(5)
DOE 07-Nov-2019
NSW ITA 29-Nov-2019 Approval 12-Dec-2019
190 Loged: 14 Dec 2019


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

nohtyp said:


> Finally got my final invitation today, thought I have to wait after the holiday.
> 
> All the best and good luck everyone!
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


Congrats! When did you lodge your application to NSW after your pre-invite on the 29th? Im still waiting for my final invite, hopefully it comes before the end of the week - fingers crossed!

Regards,


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

I want to ask if a job offer guarantees nomination. I've seen that my occupation 312311 (Electrical Engineering Draftsperson) is available for nomination in Victoria as well, but Victoria needs more experience. If I can get a job offer, will the experience requirement be exempted?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RiverOne said:


> I want to ask if a job offer guarantees nomination. I've seen that my occupation 312311 (Electrical Engineering Draftsperson) is available for nomination in Victoria as well, but Victoria needs more experience. If I can get a job offer, will the experience requirement be exempted?


No matter what you do, nobody can guarantee a sponsorship 
You may have a 100 points and 10:years experience and a confirmed job offer and yet you may not get invited
You have to submit the EOI and wait patiently 
There is nothing else that you can do as far as nsw and Vic are concerned 

Cheers


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> shabaranks said:
> 
> 
> > I will advice you don't rush moving to NSW. NSW only advised that they won't be sponsoring interstate candidates and they will follow the suit of other states. It's not clear what conditions will be imposed.
> ...



I’m planning to move to NSW too. When I called them up all they said all you need is proof that you’re actually living there. But who knows what changes they have in store for the future.

Until then all I can do is increase my points 

225311
75+5 points


----------



## plasticeye (Nov 29, 2019)

*312111 80 pts*

i lodged my eot last july 17. til now waiting for an invite from NSW... hopefully before the year ends. 

code: 312111
80pts (based from the adjusted score)
sc190 NSW
EOI lodged = july 17, 2019

my wife with complete skill assessment as well.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

plasticeye said:


> i lodged my eot last july 17. til now waiting for an invite from NSW... hopefully before the year ends.
> 
> code: 312111
> 80pts (based from the adjusted score)
> ...


80 is inclusive of the 5 points State Sponsorship and inclusive of your wife positive skills ?


----------



## plasticeye (Nov 29, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> plasticeye said:
> 
> 
> > i lodged my eot last july 17. til now waiting for an invite from NSW... hopefully before the year ends.
> ...


Inclusive for both.

70+5 (partner points) + 5 (ss) = 80pts total


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Four or Five people with 75 and 80 for 312111 are presently active in this thread. Mine also 75+5. Immitracker also shows one with 80+5 and four with 75+5. Waiting for Jan round. Have you lodged case in immitracker.


----------



## momo.chan000 (Aug 24, 2019)

plasticeye said:


> i lodged my eot last july 17. til now waiting for an invite from NSW... hopefully before the year ends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi! May I know what’s your points breakdown? I also lodged my EOI last 17 July still no invite. I heard there’s no invitation (pre-invite) round for this month.

312111
Age: 30
PTE: 10
Edu: 15
Exp: 10
Partner: 10
Total 75+5(SS)


----------



## Kshitij_Tinku (Nov 27, 2019)

*Invitation with 85 points?*

Anyone received an invite with 80+ 5 points for NSW yet ?

I have applied under 224711 (Management Consultant)
EOI Effect - 18/9/2019


----------



## plasticeye (Nov 29, 2019)

momo.chan000 said:


> Hi! May I know what’s your points breakdown? I also lodged my EOI last 17 July still no invite. I heard there’s no invitation (pre-invite) round for this month.
> 
> 312111
> Age: 30
> ...


312111
Age: 25
PTE: 10
Edu: 15
Exp: 15
Partner: 10
Total 75+5(SS)


----------



## plasticeye (Nov 29, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> Four or Five people with 75 and 80 for 312111 are presently active in this thread. Mine also 75+5. Immitracker also shows one with 80+5 and four with 75+5. Waiting for Jan round. Have you lodged case in immitracker.


where did you see that there will be no round this december?


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

plasticeye said:


> where did you see that there will be no round this december?


Many have called the office confirmed with this. They will be on holiday from this Sat, and will be back on 6th Jan.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## plasticeye (Nov 29, 2019)

nohtyp said:


> Many have called the office confirmed with this. They will be on holiday from this Sat, and will be back on 6th Jan.
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


ok noted. Thank you.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

I got the invitation approved by NSW today.


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

nacalen said:


> I got the invitation approved by NSW today.


Congrats

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## plasticeye (Nov 29, 2019)

nacalen said:


> I got the invitation approved by NSW today.


Congrats.

Hopefully the next round are for those who have 80 pts and below


----------



## Refotsirk (Dec 18, 2019)

Or even 85+5 351311 with pre invite 29 November


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

*Visa quotas*

Hi Guys,

Following two links give you an idea on visa quota for 2019-20:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


24,968 190 invites in total. The NSW quota is unknown but my guess is it's about 20%? 

That's around 5,000 invites of which 797 nominations officially reported.

To put things into perspective, there are lots of invites left to be issued next year  

For all those waiting, hold on...the New Year should bring in good news :clap2:


----------



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi All,

I need a suggestion. While filling EOI for NSW , after selecting the visa type, i selected NSW as state for nomination. I see that it mentions "would the client be prepared to live outside Australian capital city" . I am not sure which option to choose(Yes or no) and how it is going to affect the invitation. Please see the picture.

Thanks









Thanks


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

rafiahmadjan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need a suggestion. While filling EOI for NSW , after selecting the visa type, i selected NSW as state for nomination. I see that it mentions "would the client be prepared to live outside Australian capital city" . I am not sure which option to choose(Yes or no) and how it is going to affect the invitation. Please see the picture.
> 
> ...


Select yes as canberra is their capital city and they have a seperate process from NSW
Thanks


----------



## plasticeye (Nov 29, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Following two links give you an idea on visa quota for 2019-20:
> 
> ...


Oh yes!!!!


----------



## Cynojay (Dec 8, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 24,968 190 invites in total. The NSW quota is unknown but my guess is it's about 20%?
> 
> ...


Hi Kc_Muzik,

Are you sure the quota of 24,968 does not include 489/491 counts?

If it is then NSW has already invited 2,217.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Cynojay said:


> Hi Kc_Muzik,
> 
> Are you sure the quota of 24,968 does not include 489/491 counts?
> 
> If it is then NSW has already invited 2,217.



I don't think it does...see the break up below (in the same link):

-Regional
Skilled Employer Sponsored 10,000
Skilled Work Regional	15,000

-State/Territory Nominated	24,968


----------



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

Arjun_123 said:


> Select yes as canberra is their capital city and they have a seperate process from NSW
> Thanks


Not sure what is the reason to ask for and how does it impact your nomination

Thanks


----------



## Cynojay (Dec 8, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> I don't think it does...see the break up below (in the same link):
> 
> -Regional
> Skilled Employer Sponsored 10,000
> ...


Yes, makes sense. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello! Today I submitted my EOI for NSW with 80+5 points. Breakdown:
Age-30 
PTE-20
Experience-5 (Off-shore)
Education-15
Spouse-10

Occupation: Telecommunication Network Planner (313213). 

Although quota is limited, this occupation is not very common and has been added to the NSW 190 occupation list only this year. Added to that, there is no additional requirements.

I know, no one can predict the invitation accurately. However, based on my profile, what is the chance of receiving a pre-invite? Thanks.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

tanvir2220 said:


> Hello! Today I submitted my EOI for NSW with 80+5 points. Breakdown:
> Age-30
> PTE-20
> Experience-5 (Off-shore)
> ...


If you are currently in NSW you have a chance  Cheers!


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

No. I am not residing in NSW currently. The occupation list says I do not need to be in NSW to receive pre-invite as there is no additional requirement. Yet I have got no chance?


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

tanvir2220 said:


> No. I am not residing in NSW currently. The occupation list says I do not need to be in NSW to receive pre-invite as there is no additional requirement. Yet I have got no chance?


Only if your occupation is rare, and availability is high. I'm 85+5 now and will be 90+5 on Jan/2020 but interstate so I put little hope for 190 nsw now.


----------



## plasticeye (Nov 29, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> tanvir2220 said:
> 
> 
> > No. I am not residing in NSW currently. The occupation list says I do not need to be in NSW to receive pre-invite as there is no additional requirement. Yet I have got no chance?
> ...


How about “LOW” availability? 312111 is listed as such.


----------



## Refotsirk (Dec 18, 2019)

Anyone received their final invite yesterday or today? Still waiting for since pre invite November 29. Was hoping to get it before they went on holiday..


----------



## plasticeye (Nov 29, 2019)

Refotsirk said:


> Anyone received their final invite yesterday or today? Still waiting for since pre invite November 29. Was hoping to get it before they went on holiday..


Still Good for you. We are still waiting for our pre-invites hehe.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

nacalen said:


> I got the invitation approved by NSW today.


you got yours really quick ! 9 days to get a pre-invite, and then 5 days to get invitation approved after filling for nomination 

EOI 190 NSW - 20 NOV, 2019 - 95 pts
pre-invite for NSW on 29.11.2019
application filled on 13.12.2019
invitation approved on 18.12.2019

I wished all of ours would be that quick !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

unkle_uber said:


> you got yours really quick ! 9 days to get a pre-invite, and then 5 days to get invitation approved after filling for nomination
> 
> EOI 190 NSW - 20 NOV, 2019 - 95 pts
> pre-invite for NSW on 29.11.2019
> ...


People have got pre invite in a day and final invite in an hour also from nsw
It all depends on how much your Anzsco code is in demand in the state
He is a chef, so they have probably expedited the entire process 

Cheers


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> you got yours really quick ! 9 days to get a pre-invite, and then 5 days to get invitation approved after filling for nomination
> 
> EOI 190 NSW - 20 NOV, 2019 - 95 pts
> pre-invite for NSW on 29.11.2019
> ...


I was at 70+5 points before the 16th of November changes. Initial EOI date was 23rd of September. After the changes I got additional 10 points for partner, 5 for regional area, and on the 20th of Nov I got my NAATI results (+5). So it wasn't just 9 days.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

NB said:


> People have got pre invite in a day and final invite in an hour also from nsw
> It all depends on how much your Anzsco code is in demand in the state
> He is a chef, so they have probably expedited the entire process
> 
> Cheers


quoting on what you said "It all depends on how much your Anzsco code is in demand in the state" - what are your thoughts about one that falls under "medium" category availability ?


----------



## Hemanth_SD (Aug 22, 2019)

rafiahmadjan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need a suggestion. While filling EOI for NSW , after selecting the visa type, i selected NSW as state for nomination. I see that it mentions "would the client be prepared to live outside Australian capital city" . I am not sure which option to choose(Yes or no) and how it is going to affect the invitation. Please see the picture.
> 
> ...


Hi 

If you are interested to live in state capital cities(Eg - NSW- Sydney, VIC-Melbourne, ACT-Canberra, QLD-Brisbane, WA-Perth etc) then select No. 

If you are okay live anywhere in Australia then select Yes.

Regards
Hemanth SD


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

what are the chances for mechanical engineer next year.


----------



## dreamer05 (Mar 24, 2018)

NKK_AUS said:


> You can claim 30 points for age until u turn 32 yrs 11 months and 30 days. Basically till u reach 33 yrs.


@nkk_aus OMG you are right!! I went back and checked. It does give me some hope. Thank you for this clarification!


----------



## rhythmgurjar (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi All,
Does primary and secondary applicant need to be in NSW for 190 invitation by state?

This information is not clear anywhere. Anybody in similar situations or knows about it ?


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

Well I am in a similar boat, we will wait till January to ask them what evidence is really required. The statement is really vague and blurry. What I know for sure though is that this requirement doesn’t apply to offshore candidates.


----------



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

Hemanth_SD said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I understand what you are saying what i want to know is, if it is going to impact the invitation in any way?

Thanks again

Thanks


----------



## milanciby (Mar 21, 2019)

*262113 -System Administrator*

Dear All, Anybody with my same job code :- 262113 system administrator ,please let me know.I hove lodged my EOI with 70 points under 190.How long might the wait will be?


----------



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

milanciby said:


> Dear All, Anybody with my same job code :- 262113 system administrator ,please let me know.I hove lodged my EOI with 70 points under 190.How long might the wait will be?


Hi,
I have the similar job code however I am still struggling to submit my EOI. I have a question mentioned below. Any other state you have should for?


I need a suggestion. While filling EOI for NSW , after selecting the visa type, i selected NSW as state for nomination. I see that it mentions "would the client be prepared to live outside Australian capital city" . I am not sure which option to choose(Yes or no) and how it is going to affect the invitation.




Thanks


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

Maybe it’s an automatic general question because you can use the same eoi for regional visas as well. I myself selected “yes” but if I got the visa, I would never have to live in a regional area. It won’t have an impact on your 190. But imagine that you’re applying for both 190 and 491 and selected “No” then logically you will never be considered for 491. That’s just a personal opinion though.


----------



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

mu7d said:


> Maybe itâ€s an automatic general question because you can use the same eoi for regional visas as well. I myself selected â€œyesâ€� but if I got the visa, I would never have to live in a regional area. It wonâ€t have an impact on your 190. But imagine that youâ€re applying for both 190 and 491 and selected â€œNoâ€� then logically you will never be considered for 491. Thatâ€s just a personal opinion though.


That makes sense. Thanks 

Thanks


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

milanciby said:


> Dear All, Anybody with my same job code :- 262113 system administrator ,please let me know.I hove lodged my EOI with 70 points under 190.How long might the wait will be?


Unfortunately, there is no way to predict an invite by the state. Also, getting an invitation with 70 points seems a little difficult given the current trend of invites (I am at 70 as well). If possible, try and increase your point score. Good luck!


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

rafiahmadjan said:


> milanciby said:
> 
> 
> > Dear All, Anybody with my same job code :- 262113 system administrator ,please let me know.I hove lodged my EOI with 70 points under 190.How long might the wait will be?
> ...



Whatever you answer it does not affect your invitation (when I was doing my eoi it actually stated on the page under this question that it does not affect your application lol). I said no as I do not want to live outside of sydney. It didn’t affect anything.


----------



## fahadaman1 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello Everybody,

190 NSW// STATISTICIAN(NON PRO-RATA)// 75+5
EOI 189/190: 22 AUG 2019
EOI PICKED BY STATE: 21 OCT 2019
MHA ITA: 25 NOV 2019
VISA LODGE: 03 DEC 2019 (INCL MEDICALS & POLICE CERTS)
CITIZENSHIP AND COUNTRY OF APPLICATION: SINGAPORE

How long it is gonna take to receive final grant?
Can't wait for final grant.


----------



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

veshi said:


> Whatever you answer it does not affect your invitation (when I was doing my eoi it actually stated on the page under this question that it does not affect your application lol). I said no as I do not want to live outside of sydney. It didn’t affect anything.


Thanks. Appreciate your response

Thanks


----------



## phahmed (Dec 24, 2019)

the next round will be on 6 Jan. or at the end of the month?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

phahmed said:


> the next round will be on 6 Jan. or at the end of the month?


There are no fixed dates for state sponsorship pre invites 
They send it in batches when they are ready

Cheers


----------



## Rati Potter (Dec 19, 2018)

*Living and Working in NSW - Fields in EOI*

Hi experts,

I'm new here and I request answer to a query on EOI submission for NSW nomination.

For my ANZSCO, there is an additional requirement that I've to meet. The condition is stated as *'The additional requirement is to be currently living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in your nominated occupation.'*

I'm filing my EOI now but unsure which are the fields to update for this additional requirement to be met. I presume an address in NSW need to be added for proving that I 'live' in NSW and same for my 'work' experience in NSW.

Can someone who has filed the details and received invite already advise on the fields that I've to update my address and work details?

Any help will be much appreciated. Thank you!

*P.S:* I'm sorry if this question has already been raised and answered. I searched the blog but couldn't find an answer. Please bear with me if someone has answered it already.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rati Potter said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I'm new here and I request answer to a query on EOI submission for NSW nomination.
> 
> ...


As soon as you claim points for Australian experience and give NSW address in the current address in the EOI, the EOI will come on nsw radar
Make sure you choose only NSW in the state and not ANY 
There is nothing else you can do or are required to do

Cheers


----------



## Rati Potter (Dec 19, 2018)

NB said:


> As soon as you claim points for Australian experience and give NSW address in the current address in the EOI, the EOI will come on nsw radar
> Make sure you choose only NSW in the state and not ANY
> There is nothing else you can do or are required to do
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the response NB but I don't see any field or section to enter my Australia (NSW residential) address. Am I missing something? Please advise.

Yes, I'm choosing 'NSW' for the question "In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from?"

Thanks again for your assistance!


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

Mate, when you enter your residential address, you will have to enter the state and the post code( in the general information section) that is all there is to it.


----------



## Rati Potter (Dec 19, 2018)

mu7d said:


> Mate, when you enter your residential address, you will have to enter the state and the post code( in the general information section) that is all there is to it.




Thanks mu7d. 

The agent who is filing on my behalf said that there is no such section or place to update residential address. He has sent a PDF download of the EOI submission (draft) which does not have an address field too. 

I’m sorry but can u tell where this general section is. @mu7d, many thanks in advance! 

- Rati


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Rati Potter said:


> mu7d said:
> 
> 
> > Mate, when you enter your residential address, you will have to enter the state and the post code( in the general information section) that is all there is to it.
> ...



There is a usual country of residence spot in EOI so I’m confused what this agent is showing you lol. It’s literally on a first page where you put your name and passport details. You have to pick australia, then more options will pop up like state and post code. If your agent doesn’t know that I think it’s time to change an agent...

You have to provide your current details in EOI and after you get an invite you have to provide a proof like utility bills or rental contract etc.


----------



## Rati Potter (Dec 19, 2018)

veshi said:


> There is a usual country of residence spot in EOI so I’m confused what this agent is showing you lol. It’s literally on a first page where you put your name and passport details. You have to pick australia, then more options will pop up like state and post code. If your agent doesn’t know that I think it’s time to change an agent...
> 
> You have to provide your current details in EOI and after you get an invite you have to provide a proof like utility bills or rental contract etc.




Great, thanks for the help @veshi. Yeah, I’ve to ask him about it.

- Rati


----------



## surya2020 (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi All, Do anyone got NSW invitation recently with 80+5 points for job code 261313 (Software Engineer)? My EOI DOE is 16th Dec 2019. Thanks


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

surya2020 said:


> Hi All, Do anyone got NSW invitation recently with 80+5 points for job code 261313 (Software Engineer)? My EOI DOE is 16th Dec 2019. Thanks


not that I know of. The lowest I’ve seen was 90. But based on immitracker someone got invited with 85 with doe May. Check immi tracker website.


----------



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi,

I have been trying to submit my EOI for visa 190 - state NSW.

At step number 9 Employment i want a clarification.

Since ACS has deducted two years from my experience, do i need to them, if so, how?

Or shall I claim my experience from the date ACS has considered it.

Also, if anyone can share a link or tips to submit the same. I want to avoid any silly mistakes.

Appreciate your help.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rafiahmadjan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been trying to submit my EOI for visa 190 - state NSW.
> 
> ...


The 2 year period that ACS has deducted, you mark that as non relevant 
After that date, mark all employment as relevant 

Cheers


----------



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

NB said:


> The 2 year period that ACS has deducted, you mark that as non relevant
> 
> After that date, mark all employment as relevant
> 
> ...


Thanks NB

Thanks


----------



## sreekanthpart (May 23, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I have a doubt. I have already completed ACS assessment 2 years back with Analyst Programmer - 261311 (ANZSCO) and it is about to expire in couple of months. Now, I would like to change my ANZSCO to 261212 -Web developer during renewal of my ACS application. I would like to know if that creates any problem during future Visa processing if my EOI gets picked? Also, any idea how many years will be deducted for non-computer background applying for 261212. Earlier, they had deducted 4 years for 261311(Analyst programmer). 

Your inputs will be really helpful.

Thanks,
Sreekanth.B


----------



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi All,

After filling my EOI, I noticed a discrepancy in my ACS assessment.
While they have shown the position in my previous company correctly.

They have not shown it correctly in my current company. I joined my current organisation in Aug 2014 and resigned in Jun 2017 as senior engineer - this position is correctly shown in the report.

I rejoined this organisation again in Oct 2017 as senior engineer and my position changed from senior engineer to lead engineer on 1oct 2019.

They have considered all of this experience i.e; Oct 2017 to Nov 2019 as Lead engineer.

Is this a problem? Also, if so how can I get this changed. I emailed ACS about this, however, unfortunately the office is closed until 
6th Jan.

Company 1 - engineer - from sep 2010 to July 2014
Company 2 - senior engineer - from aug 2014 to june 2017
Company 2 - senior engineer - from Oct 2017 to sep 2019
Company 2 - lead engineer - from Oct 2019 to current

ACS has considered below

Dates: 09/10 - 07/14 - 3 year(s) 11 month(s)
Position: Engineer
Employer: company 1
Country: Outside Of Australia


Dates: 08/14 - 06/17 - 2 year(s) 11 month(s)
Position: Senior Engineer
Employer: company 2
Country: Outside Of Australia


Dates: 10/17 - 10/19 - 2 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Lead Engineer
Employer: company 2
Country: Outside Of Australia


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rafiahmadjan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After filling my EOI, I noticed a discrepancy in my ACS assessment.
> While they have shown the position in my previous company correctly.
> ...


Not a big issue
You submit the EOI immediately as per your correct designation 
You can get the clarification from ACS and keep in your records when they reopen

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sreekanthpart said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a doubt. I have already completed ACS assessment 2 years back with Analyst Programmer - 261311 (ANZSCO) and it is about to expire in couple of months. Now, I would like to change my ANZSCO to 261212 -Web developer during renewal of my ACS application. I would like to know if that creates any problem during future Visa processing if my EOI gets picked? Also, any idea how many years will be deducted for non-computer background applying for 261212. Earlier, they had deducted 4 years for 261311(Analyst programmer).
> 
> ...


As long as you get a positive assessment from ACS, changing Anzsco codes will not be a problem after invite 
Just make sure that you don’t fabricate your RnR to suit 261212
In all likelihood 4 years will be deducted again

Cheers


----------



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

NB said:


> Not a big issue
> 
> You submit the EOI immediately as per your correct designation
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. I will submit it now.
Would the email from ACS suffice when I apply for VISA and will this be a problem.

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## awkwardmon (Dec 3, 2017)

milanciby said:


> Dear All, Anybody with my same job code :- 262113 system administrator ,please let me know.I hove lodged my EOI with 70 points under 190.How long might the wait will be?


I have applied with 85 points post NOV without State Sponsorship, still no invite since mid october!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rafiahmadjan said:


> Thanks NB. I will submit it now.
> Would the email from ACS suffice when I apply for VISA and will this be a problem.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Very minor issue
No problems at all
Just keep the ACS mail safely

Cheers


----------



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks NB.

Thanks


----------



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

NB said:


> Very minor issue
> 
> No problems at all
> 
> ...


Thanks NB

Thanks


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Happy New Year All! Let this year be filled with invitations and grants! All the best everyone!


----------



## Kshitij_Tinku (Nov 27, 2019)

Anyone got a clue on when does the NSW office resumes work to send out the new Invites ??


----------



## antonios_1987 (Sep 22, 2017)

Mechanical Engineer - 190 Visa - 233512

Does anyone getting any invitations for 190 Visa from any states?
I have submitted EOI on 30.April.2019 - 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points.
All the invitation rounds for 180 visa are disappointing. From the beginning, i do not have any hope for 189 visa.
Any chance to get 190 visa with 70 points for Mechanical Engineer - ANZSCO 233512?
Is Mechanical Engineering field having a good demand in Australia?
In the occupation ceilings, i have noticed 1600 no's required for 2335*** - unfortunately only a few invitations are issued so far.
Approximately around 166 invitations.
Will they issue all the balance invitations before the end of this business year itself?


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

Do I have to make a new account on skillselect if I want to make an EOI for another state?


----------



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

RiverOne said:


> Do I have to make a new account on skillselect if I want to make an EOI for another state?


Yes with a different email id 

Thanks


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

K****ij_Tinku said:


> Anyone got a clue on when does the NSW office resumes work to send out the new Invites ??


I believe their offices will reopen on the 6th. But, invitations are expected towards the end of the month (based on previous invitations).


----------



## AG_PR (Jul 29, 2019)

antonios_1987 said:


> Mechanical Engineer - 190 Visa - 233512
> 
> Does anyone getting any invitations for 190 Visa from any states?
> I have submitted EOI on 30.April.2019 - 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points.
> ...


Check the website of each state, if your job code does not require you to be in Australia. Most of the job codes for 190 now need you to be in a specific state. It is not next to impossible to get 190 invite, if you are not in Australia.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Has anyone recently been invited under "262113	Systems Administrator". 
Also any idea if NSW is inviting job codes under "MEDIUM" availability section as per their occupation list..i mean is it advisable to go for that code? Please share your thoughts


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

January is here so now they'll only invite people from NSW state or overseas going forward as announced previously.


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

antonios_1987 said:


> Mechanical Engineer - 190 Visa - 233512
> 
> Does anyone getting any invitations for 190 Visa from any states?
> I have submitted EOI on 30.April.2019 - 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points.
> ...


Availability of Mechanical Engineer according to the NSW Priority Skilled list is Low and requires additional criteria.








This means that you need to live in NSW as well as should have at least 1 year of experience as a Mechanical Engineer in NSW to be eligible for a 190 visa from NSW.

However, this doesn't mean that this is the case in all states. So you can check the state websites and their skilled migration programs to check the demand for your skill and the required criteria to offer a 190 visa. (There are regional options as well)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Has anyone recently been invited under "262113	Systems Administrator".
> Also any idea if NSW is inviting job codes under "MEDIUM" availability section as per their occupation list..i mean is it advisable to go for that code? Please share your thoughts


No one can predict a state sponsorship 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 
Check your eligibility against the criteria given in the nsw website for your Anzsco code, and if eligible, submit EOI and wait patiently 


If you want to be proactive, you can submit a freedom of information act application and ask for details of applicants sponsored by nsw
Google the process, if interested 


Cheers


----------



## plasticeye (Nov 29, 2019)

New Year, new set of invites! 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## antonios_1987 (Sep 22, 2017)

lightningThunder said:


> Availability of Mechanical Engineer according to the NSW Priority Skilled list is Low and requires additional criteria.
> View attachment 91508
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you...


----------



## ankit15 (Nov 2, 2018)

For the purpose of491 visa--Can anyone please confirm that NSW regional areas are "Everywhere except Sydney, Newcastle, the Central Coast and Wollongong"?


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

ankit15 said:


> For the purpose of491 visa--Can anyone please confirm that NSW regional areas are "Everywhere except Sydney, Newcastle, the Central Coast and Wollongong"?


That was the defined limit for 489. For 491, all of Australia except Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane have been defined as regional. Says so on the website as well:

"_Most locations of Australia outside major cities (Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane) are classed as designated regional areas for migration purposes._"

Source:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ia/regional-migration/eligible-regional-areas


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

Changes to work experience points 

https://www.iscah.com/important-change-work-experience-points/


----------



## ankit15 (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks Dear


RiverOne said:


> ankit15 said:
> 
> 
> > For the purpose of491 visa--Can anyone please confirm that NSW regional areas are "Everywhere except Sydney, Newcastle, the Central Coast and Wollongong"?
> ...


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

akshayaaiyer said:


> Changes to work experience points
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/important-change-work-experience-points/


Were you able to find the same information on the DHA website? I tried looking, but couldn't find any official news? Did you?


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> akshayaaiyer said:
> 
> 
> > Changes to work experience points
> ...



I looked for it too and I strangely couldn’t find this information anywhere. 

Here’s a response from ISCAH to one of my emails:

DHA have changed their work experience policy as follows – 

“If the skills assessing authority’s opinion would result in the applicant being awarded less points than the applicant claimed in their EOI, then decision makers should consider the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level.”

In most cases this will mean that all work after obtaining the required degree will count as skilled work experience

Any change you want to make to your EOI points you can make now. However it would be wise to keep your current EOI and score active and create a new EOI claiming any new work points you believe you may be eligible for.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

akshayaaiyer said:


> I looked for it too and I strangely couldn’t find this information anywhere.
> 
> Here’s a response from ISCAH to one of my emails:
> 
> ...


And then? Get invited? Pay visa fees? and get PR rejected because the CO thinks that you overclaimed points for work exp

*decision makers should consider the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level.*

determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level, this can be yes he/she was or no he/she was not, which means if its a no, you overclaimed points and thus visa rejected, money gone


----------



## Cynojay (Dec 8, 2019)

Does this mean - there won’t be any changes to the ACS/VETASSESS criteria for measuring the experience? It is all based on DHAs assessment of the roles & responsibilities!

E.g. I am a software engineer throughout my 6 years of experience (3+ offshore out of which only a year was recognised by ACS & 2+ NSW) and holds a 4 year bachelors degree in Computer Science.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> And then? Get invited? Pay visa fees? and get PR rejected because the CO thinks that you overclaimed points for work exp
> 
> *decision makers should consider the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level.*
> 
> determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level, this can be yes he/she was or no he/she was not, which means if its a no, you over claimed points and thus visa rejected, money gone


That is what I was thinking. It is better to hold off until DHA comes out with this change officially (if it does). If there is going to be a policy which will affect the applicant's points, I am sure DHA will come out with concrete guidelines as to how changes could be made.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Cynojay said:


> Does this mean - there won’t be any changes to the ACS/VETASSESS criteria for measuring the experience? It is all based on DHAs assessment of the roles & responsibilities!
> 
> E.g. I am a software engineer throughout my 6 years of experience (3+ offshore out of which only a year was recognised by ACS & 2+ NSW) and holds a 4 year bachelors degree in Computer Science.


No, what this means is there is no official news made available by DHA and it would be wiser to not make any changes to our EOIs till DHA comes out with a policy change (if it ever does).


----------



## Cynojay (Dec 8, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Cynojay said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean - there won’t be any changes to the ACS/VETASSESS criteria for measuring the experience? It is all based on DHAs assessment of the roles & responsibilities!
> ...


Yes makes sense, better to wait. If anyone get a concrete proof, do update the group.


----------



## ann202 (Nov 16, 2019)

Iscah claims on their website that the info is from *DHA Policy Manual* . Is that a publicly available document?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Many MARA Agents posted the same thing about the policy change. But not sure why DHA haven’t published the details on their website.....

https://www.australiavisa.com/immigration-news/skilled-employment-points-deeming-date/


https://www.mymigration.com.au/2020/01/07/update-claiming-points-for-work-experience/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agent posted saying this screenshot is from LegendCom (professional library for immigration regulations).


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/tools/legendcom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

i dont think its safe to over claim for more points or years of working experience other than the numbers given by the Accessing Authority. This is what we pay them for. Anyway if the number years of working experience does not affect the points awarded for work experience, such as 5 years awarded vs 6 or 7 years which you claim, theres no point in doing since both scenario leads to 10 points. 

However, if assessing authority awards you with 7 years or working experience which equates to 10 points, then claiming for 8 years or more working experience to get 15 points makes sense. But then again, if the decision maker thinks otherwise (its a very subjective matter), you may have your visa grant rejected. 

All in all, its a big risk with no certainty.


----------



## Cynojay (Dec 8, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Many MARA Agents posted the same thing about the policy change. But not sure why DHA haven’t published the details on their website.....
> 
> https://www.australiavisa.com/immigration-news/skilled-employment-points-deeming-date/
> 
> ...


Well this looks promising to me. Also being echoed by reputed MARA agents and migration agencies.


----------



## phahmed (Dec 24, 2019)

can anyone predict when the next NSW pre-invite round?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

phahmed said:


> can anyone predict when the next NSW pre-invite round?


From previous rounds we can predict last week of each month..


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

Do we have to certify all the documents when attaching documents to ImmiAccount?

In this link, under prepare documents section it says,
"Note: You do not need to have any documents certified."

However, the help text in ImmiAccount when attaching documents says otherwise,

E.g. 
Provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.
Provide evidence of your travel document. This may include a certified copy of the personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page. 
Provide evidence of your overseas qualifications. This may include a certified copy of your academic transcripts, educational certificate (degree, diploma etc) or letter/statement from your overseas education institution.

It is confusing whether to certify the documents or not. Any advice regarding this is appreciated.


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

lightningThunder said:


> Do we have to certify all the documents when attaching documents to ImmiAccount?
> 
> In this link, under prepare documents section it says,
> "Note: You do not need to have any documents certified."
> ...



All of my documents I uploaded in ImmiAccount are not certified.


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi everyone, 
if someone is on 491 visa, can they apply for 189/190 utilizing the experience they have gained whilst being on 491? Similarly, studying something while being on 491, and trying to gain a graduate nomination for 190?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RiverOne said:


> Hi everyone,
> if someone is on 491 visa, can they apply for 189/190 utilizing the experience they have gained whilst being on 491? Similarly, studying something while being on 491, and trying to gain a graduate nomination for 190?


Once you are issued a 491, you cannot apply for a 189/190 for 3 years

Not sure if you are allowed to study or not while being on 491, but the bigger thing is that if you are studying how will you earn 53,900 aud per year to be eligible for PR 

Cheers


----------



## chadchad (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi guys, happy to inform you that my application has been approved. I have called NSW Dept of Industry the after I submitted my application and explained the situation, they understood and accepted the explanation. I have received the final invite last Tuesday!. Thank you all for your pieces of advice.



shabaranks said:


> @hadchad With all due respect, there is nothing you can do. You just wasted $330. You have over claimed points and it is stated boldly on NSW website that you will be rejected for over claiming points.
> 
> If you had read through the forum carefully or asked questions prior to submitting your application, you could have easily avoided this mistake. The did has been done, accept your loss and move on. Another opportunity will come. All the best.


----------



## chadchad (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi guys, happy to inform you that my application has been approved. I have called NSW Dept of Industry the day after I submitted my application and explained the situation, they understood and accepted the explanation. I have received the final invite last Tuesday! Thank you all for your pieces of advice.



Jattt said:


> it’s probably good idea to email and notify migration NSW and let them make an decision. Most likely they not going to approve your invitation after reviewing your documents. But if you will notify and explain it them, then they might approve it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

chadchad said:


> Hi guys, happy to inform you that my application has been approved. I have called NSW Dept of Industry the after I submitted my application and explained the situation, they understood and accepted the explanation. I have received the final invite last Tuesday!. Thank you all for your pieces of advice.


Congratulations...all the best!


----------



## R_K (Dec 8, 2019)

Hi Experts,

Need your assistance with few things:

1) What should I select under Visa Subclass while filling my health declaration form, as 190 is not present in the drop down? 

*Should I proceed by selecting 189? *

2) While filling Health Declaration form, it asks for:
Has the applicant been in Australia in the last 28 days? After selecting "Yes", it asks for:
Date applicant arrived:

*Is it the date of first entry into Australia or the most recent one? *

3) I am planning to shift apartments and I'll be temporarily staying with a friend for a couple of weeks and then moving to my new apartment. 

*Should I be informing the department about the temporary arrangement or directly update the next permanent address or wait to submit any form until I permanently move but that would delay the application for 30 days? *

I will appreciate the help with this.

RK


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

R_K said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your assistance with few things:
> 
> ...


1. YES
2. Most recent date
3. Once when you move to your new apartment 

Cheers


----------



## surya2020 (Dec 24, 2019)

It seems to be 189 Jan 2020 round is huge. Let's see whether it opens any opportunities for Jan NSW 190 round


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

surya2020 said:


> It seems to be 189 Jan 2020 round is huge. Let's see whether it opens any opportunities for Jan NSW 190 round


Since the Jan 189 round was huge and there was no 190 round in December there is a possibility it will be good. 

but again we can't say anything until the 190 round happens ..

Cheers


----------



## par_134 (Nov 29, 2019)

.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

par_134 said:


> So anyone went ahead with updating their EOI with work experience Vetasses didn't recognise?


Didn’t the Iscah article say for “specific professions” only? Is there a link that confirms the applicable anzco codes??

Also if one does claim more points, how can they defend their claim at the pre-invite and invite stage? Wouldn’t the state just reject it based on the skill assessment report??

Quite vague at the moment...


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Cynojay said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it does...see the break up below (in the same link):
> ...



Based on the latest Iscah report, the NSW quota for 190 nominations is 3000. 

So we’re talking about less than 2000 nominations remaining till Jun 2020 (if you include 797 till Oct + Nov so far)

Still not a bad number if they issue 300+ nominations a month.

Let’s hang tight!


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Cynojay said:
> 
> 
> > kc_muzik said:
> ...


Yes absolutely..
In the first half of 2019-20 financial year 1,011 invites sent
And in the upcoming six months 1,911 places are still remaining so it's almost double compared to invites being given..
so hope for the best..🤞🏻


----------



## par_134 (Nov 29, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Didn’t the Iscah article say for “specific professions” only? Is there a link that confirms the applicable anzco codes??
> 
> Also if one does claim more points, how can they defend their claim at the pre-invite and invite stage? Wouldn’t the state just reject it based on the skill assessment report??
> 
> Quite vague at the moment...


.


----------



## alekseikul (Nov 30, 2019)

it's better to wait for the official announcement from a DIBP


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Guys any idea when are the invitations gonna open for 190? My occupation is in high demand and doesn't have any special requirements. Eoi lodged Jan 07. Thanka


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Nailed said:


> Guys any idea when are the invitations gonna open for 190? My occupation is in high demand and doesn't have any special requirements. Eoi lodged Jan 07. Thanka


No one can predict
But it seems as per the trends they will give in
mid-late January.
Thanks


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Nailed said:


> Guys any idea when are the invitations gonna open for 190? My occupation is in high demand and doesn't have any special requirements. Eoi lodged Jan 07. Thanka


What's your ANZSCO?
And points?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Nailed said:


> Guys any idea when are the invitations gonna open for 190? My occupation is in high demand and doesn't have any special requirements. Eoi lodged Jan 07. Thanka


They usually invite last week of the month.


----------



## rhythmgurjar (Aug 21, 2019)

veshi said:


> EOI 22.07.2019
> 261311
> 90/90+5 NSW
> 
> ...


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

rhythmgurjar said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > EOI 22.07.2019
> ...


Yes, it took 4 months I used to have 80/85 before the November changes.

Age - 30,
Education (bachelors in Australia) - 20
Australian experience (2y) - 5
Regional study - 5
English - 20
Partner points - 10


----------



## rhythmgurjar (Aug 21, 2019)

veshi said:


> Yes, it took 4 months I used to have 80/85 before the November changes.
> 
> Age - 30,
> Education (bachelors in Australia) - 20
> ...


Congratulations! 
Similar situation like you, will finish 1 year NSW Exp in April...will have 95 or 100 pt as BA. 

When you completed one year of work experience, did you go to ACS for work experience assessment and how long it took for you ? 
and Did NSW ask for it when you had to submit documents when you got invited ? 

Could you please share this information


----------



## plasticeye (Nov 29, 2019)

Any update for this year invitations?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

plasticeye said:


> Any update for this year invitations?


They usually send invites during last week of the month. There is still time.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

rhythmgurjar said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it took 4 months I used to have 80/85 before the November changes.
> ...


I applied for my assessment straight after I had one year of experience. I asked my employer to give me the reference (it was still the old system when references were enough). I waited like 2-3 weeks for my assessment (I know that they say it will take a few months on their website). 

I was asked by NSW to attach my assessment, references from employers and payslips (these things were asked to confirm work experience).


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

rhythmgurjar said:


> Congratulations!
> Similar situation like you, will finish 1 year NSW Exp in April...will have 95 or 100 pt as BA.
> 
> When you completed one year of work experience, did you go to ACS for work experience assessment and how long it took for you ?
> ...


It took 4-5 weeks for me. Yes, we have to provide all the documents related to our points claim in order for them to approve our application and the final invite.


----------



## rhythmgurjar (Aug 21, 2019)

lightningThunder said:


> It took 4-5 weeks for me. Yes, we have to provide all the documents related to our points claim in order for them to approve our application and the final invite.


If i get invite before my ACS Work Experience Assessment.... Can i ask for more time? or provide Payslip, Reference Letter, Statement? 

Is ACS very strict in assessing the work experience? My job title is closely related.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rhythmgurjar said:


> If i get invite before my ACS Work Experience Assessment.... Can i ask for more time? or provide Payslip, Reference Letter, Statement?
> 
> Is ACS very strict in assessing the work experience? My job title is closely related.


Your EOI date has to be later then the skills assessment date
You can submit the EOI only after you have the ACS assessment in hand

Cheers


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

rhythmgurjar said:


> If i get invite before my ACS Work Experience Assessment.... Can i ask for more time? or provide Payslip, Reference Letter, Statement?
> 
> Is ACS very strict in assessing the work experience? My job title is closely related.


As NB explained, you need the Skill Assessment to lodge an EOI which means you cannot get invited before ACS assessment.

ACS assesses the actual work you do even if your job title is different from your nominated occupation. If your responsibilities and actual work carried out in your job role closely matches they will give a positive assessment.


----------



## rhythmgurjar (Aug 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Your EOI date has to be later then the skills assessment date
> You can submit the EOI only after you have the ACS assessment in hand
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, 

I already have positive Skill Assessment for my Degree from ACS (Aus Study + PY)

Currently working in IT, and under Work Experience in EOI i have mentioned my start date, so automatically my points will increase once 1 year is completed. 

There is no option to provide work experience assessment details in EOI..


----------



## rhythmgurjar (Aug 21, 2019)

lightningThunder said:


> As NB explained, you need the Skill Assessment to lodge an EOI which means you cannot get invited before ACS assessment.
> 
> ACS assesses the actual work you do even if your job title is different from your nominated occupation. If your responsibilities and actual work carried out in your job role closely matches they will give a positive assessment.


Hi, i already i have a positive Skill Assessment for my degree and skills. (AU Degree + PY).. Work experience will automatically update when i complete 1 year in EOI... whats the go here..


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

nacalen said:


> I got the invitation approved.
> Hi sir I am also a chef. Could you please tell me my chances of invitation as I have 80+5 points for NSW.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rhythmgurjar said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I already have positive Skill Assessment for my Degree from ACS (Aus Study + PY)
> 
> ...


If you are claiming points for experience in the EOI, that means that the experience is assessed
If you don’t want to claim points, you can mark the employment as NON relevant 
Then your points will not increase even when you complete 1 year

Cheers


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Guys I'm separated, divorce process has just started , Skillselect already gave me 10 points for ticking permanently separated... Will they ask something in this regards after I get an invitation??


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Nailed said:


> Guys I'm separated, divorce process has just started , Skillselect already gave me 10 points for ticking permanently separated... Will they ask something in this regards after I get an invitation??


My points are 80 Anzsco 511112


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

Nailed said:


> My points are 80 Anzsco 511112


You can't claim 10 points unless your divorce is finalised. 

If you've got 10 points for being separated and yet your 'legal status' is still married and in the process of being divorced, this means you've falsely claimed points. 

You will likely be asked to provide divorce paperworks and if the documents state a later date than your EOI, you have a chance of being rejected.


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

single4lyf said:


> Nailed said:
> 
> 
> > My points are 80 Anzsco 511112
> ...


But the fact is I'm separated since long now. . So I didn't know if I should have selected married in the skillselect because the dropdown list gave an option of "separated" also.. If I put married, they will ask my spouse medicals and police clearance which I can never get... Correct me pls.


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

Has anyone contacted NSW to ask when the January round will take place?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jelly11 said:


> Has anyone contacted NSW to ask when the January round will take place?


Why don’t you do it ?

Cheers


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

NB said:


> Why don’t you do it ?
> 
> Cheers


I tried but they didn't give me a date. I know other forum members have been successful when asking NSW for a date.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Jelly11 said:


> I tried but they didn't give me a date. I know other forum members have been successful when asking NSW for a date.


So what is the date you read on other forums ???


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

Mr. said:


> So what is the date you read on other forums ???


Other forum members on THIS forum, in prior months.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Jelly11 said:


> Other forum members on THIS forum, in prior months.


Last two weeks are almost upon us.

So it shouldn't take long as we did not have the December round.

hope for the best.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

harishsingh310 said:


> nacalen said:
> 
> 
> > I got the invitation approved.
> ...


I have no idea, sorry. Check their website first to make sure you can actually apply for it, as their new regulations have been put in place on the 1st of January.


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi sir,
Thanks for your reply. I have visited the website and in that my profession chef (351311) is in MLTSSL list. I have lodged my EOI on 13th October 2019, and currently I have 85 points for subclass 190 for NSW. Do I have a chance of invite.
Thanks


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

harishsingh310 said:


> Hi sir,
> Thanks for your reply. I have visited the website and in that my profession chef (351311) is in MLTSSL list. I have lodged my EOI on 13th October 2019, and currently I have 85 points for subclass 190 for NSW. Do I have a chance of invite.
> Thanks


Nobody can predict an invite, but since your occupation does not have any additional criteria applied to it and the requirement being high as per the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List, you do stand a good chance of an invitation in the near future, provided you are not currently residing in any other Australian state or territory.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harishsingh310 said:


> Hi sir,
> Thanks for your reply. I have visited the website and in that my profession chef (351311) is in MLTSSL list. I have lodged my EOI on 13th October 2019, and currently I have 85 points for subclass 190 for NSW. Do I have a chance of invite.
> Thanks


Asking the same question 100 times is not going to get you an invite
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> harishsingh310 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi sir,
> ...


Thank you Soo much for the reply sir.


----------



## akhilswathi (Jan 13, 2020)

Anzco code 233913 (Biomedical Engineer)
Visa EOI Date :16/Nov/2019 current points:75
Selected all regions in kill select
Status: Engaged
Do I need to apply for state nominations separately?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

akhilswathi said:


> Anzco code 233913 (Biomedical Engineer)
> Visa EOI Date :16/Nov/2019 current points:75
> Selected all regions in kill select
> Status: Engaged
> Do I need to apply for state nominations separately?





> Do I need to apply for state nominations separately?


Most applicants create separate EOIs for every eligible state/territory.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

harishsingh310 said:


> Hi sir,
> Thanks for your reply. I have visited the website and in that my profession chef (351311) is in MLTSSL list. I have lodged my EOI on 13th October 2019, and currently I have 85 points for subclass 190 for NSW. Do I have a chance of invite.
> Thanks


I saw a Chef in WA got invited for 190 NSW with 85+5 :ranger:


----------



## Refotsirk (Dec 18, 2019)

Anyone still waiting for their final invite since 29/11 pre-invite?


----------



## Refotsirk (Dec 18, 2019)

Age 30
English 20
Education 10
Au experience 10
Au study 5
Regional study 5
Partner 5
State sponsor 5

Total 90

Chef in WA, 
received pre invite from NSW 29/11 but heard nothing since then..


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

Refotsirk said:


> Age 30
> English 20
> Education 10
> Au experience 10
> ...


When did you answer the pre-invite?


----------



## Refotsirk (Dec 18, 2019)

Answered and paid December 3


----------



## bilawalkhan (Nov 28, 2019)

Anyone got invitation today or round will be by 24th jan


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

Refotsirk said:


> Answered and paid December 3


don't worry, as per their website: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-visa-subclass-190/frequently-asked-questions



> The standard processing time for an application for NSW nomination is up to six (6) weeks*. This is only if you have been invited and have submitted an application to NSW.


You can give them a call once the 6 weeks pass


----------



## Refotsirk (Dec 18, 2019)

Ah cheers, will ring them on Monday 🤞


----------



## maverick1310 (Jul 31, 2019)

In the site, they have mentioned standard processing time as 6 weeks. But in the confirmation email I received after submitting application mentions 12 weeks. 



> Please do not contact us about the progress of your application within the first 12 weeks of lodging the application. This will help us focus on finalising your application as quickly as possible.


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

I am applying offshore sir. Thanks


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi NB,

Is it necessary to mention your experience period for which you are not claiming points.

I mean I started working from 08/08/2007 Vetassess considers the last 10 years so From 06/01/2009 to 05/01/2010, but they deducted one year and now they positively assessed employment From 06/01/2010 to 25/11/2019.

Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:06/01/2010
Number of years assessed positively: 9.89

So my Q is in EOI should I mention 06/01/2010 or 06/01/2009 or 08/08/2007?

Thanks!



NB said:


> If you are claiming points for experience in the EOI, that means that the experience is assessed
> If you don’t want to claim points, you can mark the employment as NON relevant
> Then your points will not increase even when you complete 1 year
> 
> Cheers


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Just now saw this on NSW website.
Candidate's location
Commencing January 2020, NSW will generally not invite candidates to apply for nomination by NSW for a Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) if they are currently residing in another Australian state or territory.

You will need to supply evidence that you are currently residing in NSW if you are applying from within Australia. This information will be carefully checked.

NSW may vary this approach depending on the size and composition of the pool of candidates who have lodged and Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Refotsirk said:


> Anyone still waiting for their final invite since 29/11 pre-invite?


I'm still waiting for the final invite. I got pre-invited also on Nov 29.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

wallflower11 said:


> I'm still waiting for the final invite. I got pre-invited also on Nov 29.


May I know if you are currently in NSW or you are offshore?


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Can you pls let me know what does pre-invite means?




wallflower11 said:


> I'm still waiting for the final invite. I got pre-invited also on Nov 29.


----------



## Refotsirk (Dec 18, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> wallflower11 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for the final invite. I got pre-invited also on Nov 29.
> ...


What's your points and occupation?


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> May I know if you are currently in NSW or you are offshore?


Hey mate. Im offshore.


----------



## wallflower11 (Jul 20, 2018)

Refotsirk said:


> What's your points and occupation?


Please see my signature.


----------



## Refotsirk (Dec 18, 2019)

wallflower11 said:


> Refotsirk said:
> 
> 
> > What's your points and occupation?
> ...


Ah cheers, mobile version didn't show


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

cm1212 said:


> Can you pls let me know what does pre-invite means?


NSW issues an invite to your registered email for you to apply for the state nomination. You will get your official Skill Select invitation to apply for visa only after the state gov approves your application. So the initial invitation is considered as a pre-invite

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## plasticeye (Nov 29, 2019)

NSW 491 opening is kinda late. It was listed as Mid-January


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

*January round*

So what does everybody think, when will the January round take place. 

This week or next ..??


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Mr. said:


> So what does everybody think, when will the January round take place.
> 
> This week or next ..??


Hopefully this week.


----------



## Tidus89 (Nov 28, 2019)

Mr. said:


> So what does everybody think, when will the January round take place.
> 
> This week or next ..??


Hopefully by the end of this week


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Tidus89 said:


> Hopefully by the end of this week


Let's hope for good news before the long weekend.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Quick Question- 
In my passport there is no Family Name/ Surname present. But while filling EOI there is no option to leave Family name as blank. Anyone else with the same situation? Both of my names are mentioned in the Given names.

Please advise.
Thanks Kapil.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

shashkaps said:


> Quick Question-
> In my passport there is no Family Name/ Surname present. But while filling EOI there is no option to leave Family name as blank. Anyone else with the same situation? Both of my names are mentioned in the Given names.
> 
> Please advise.
> Thanks Kapil.


If I really couldn't have proceeded, I would have filled the last name as my second given name and get an affidavit to explain the both format of names.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

exlipse said:


> If I really couldn't have proceeded, I would have filled the last name as my second given name and get an affidavit to explain the both format of names.


Oopz, sorry just realized that EOI is not an official nor government document, so really don't know how to describe this in an affidavit. 

What my scenario was, I have a couple of sir names before my first name, and these were mentioned in the BC and the NIC, but I didn't use them in my Passport. So I had to get an affidavit to explain all these names are refer to the one and same person.


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello all. Am new to this forum and please assist. What minimum point should I have for an ICT business analyst to get an invitation. I have just started to apply for PR. I have an Overall point of 80.


----------



## Rati Potter (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi folks,

I got to read the below info from https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...migration/Skilled-Nominated-visa-subclass-190


Commencing January 2020, NSW will generally not invite candidates to apply for nomination by NSW for a Skilled Nominated visa ( subclass 190) if they are currently residing in another Australian state or territory.


```
You will need to supply evidence that you are currently residing in NSW if you are applying from within Australia. This information will be carefully checked.
```
NSW may vary this approach depending on the size and composition of the pool of candidates who have lodged and Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect

Can someone please advise what kind of evidences do we need to supply for residing in NSW (I presume these are our utility bills, rent receipt, bank account statement, etc.) and when the state mentions ‘carefully checked’, what does it mean? 

Any insights will be helpful. Thank you!

- Rati


----------



## AishaChowdhury (Nov 1, 2019)

I believe your utility bills will suffice. 

But this we will have to prove once we get the pre-invite, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rati Potter (Dec 19, 2018)

AishaChowdhury said:


> I believe your utility bills will suffice.
> 
> But this we will have to prove once we get the pre-invite, right?
> 
> ...



Thank you!

Yes, that’s correct Aisha.


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

Any advise please


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

karthikgeek said:


> Hello all. Am new to this forum and please assist. What minimum point should I have for an ICT business analyst to get an invitation. I have just started to apply for PR. I have an Overall point of 80.


 Any advise / directions please


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

karthikgeek said:


> Any advise / directions please


https://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invitation-january-2020-estimates/

Have a look at the estimates. You will have an idea.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

karthikgeek said:


> Hello all. Am new to this forum and please assist. What minimum point should I have for an ICT business analyst to get an invitation. I have just started to apply for PR. I have an Overall point of 80.


You need 90 to 95 points to get an invite...


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

plasticeye said:


> NSW 491 opening is kinda late. It was listed as Mid-January


should open by end of the month


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

All the best for those waiting for NSW 190 invite!! 
Today till Friday may bring some cheer 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

bahlv said:


> All the best for those waiting for NSW 190 invite!!
> Today till Friday may bring some cheer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


maybe not for interstate folks but good luck to everyone here


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> maybe not for interstate folks but good luck to everyone here


Yes I think from now either you are in NSW or abroad. Reet should start focusing on Plan B.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## asif.cqu10 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

Can you please let me know what types of documents will be asked by ACS to asses one-year job experience in Australia?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

If we get an invitation from NSW, will they ask all docs for the points claimed in EOI and then again DIBO will ask for same docs?? So that means NSW plus DIBO both will verify the docs??? Plus they are already verified by vetassess before. Do they do so much of verification at this stage?? Thanks in advance


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Nailed said:


> If we get an invitation from NSW, will they ask all docs for the points claimed in EOI and then again DIBO will ask for same docs?? So that means NSW plus DIBO both will verify the docs??? Plus they are already verified by vetassess before. Do they do so much of verification at this stage?? Thanks in advance


 I mean DIBP


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Nailed said:


> If we get an invitation from NSW, will they ask all docs for the points claimed in EOI and then again DIBO will ask for same docs?? So that means NSW plus DIBO both will verify the docs??? Plus they are already verified by vetassess before. Do they do so much of verification at this stage?? Thanks in advance


State doesn't verify anything they won't call or contact employer
You just have to show proof of your points claimed in EOI
For example
If your occupation has an additional criteria
Then you must live and work in your occupation
And for that you need to show residence proof like light/tax bill etc..
And if state required they will ask an applicant or agent for further information..
So relax
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

asif.cqu10 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can you please let me know what types of documents will be asked by ACS to asses one-year job experience in Australia?
> 
> Thanks a lot


The list of evidence required is given in their booklet

Cheers


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Who all are expecting for a round to take place tomorrow ??


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Mr. said:


> Who all are expecting for a round to take place tomorrow ??







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surya2020 (Dec 24, 2019)

Good to hear. Is it confirmed?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

surya2020 said:


> Good to hear. Is it confirmed?


Please read carefully.

I was asking who all are expecting the round to take place tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

Civil Engineeer (233211)
NSW 90+5 (with 1 yr residence and experience criteria met)
DOE(not that it matters) : 10/1/20

Hoping for an invite.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

me too. hoping for an invite at 80+5 points. offshore applicant with occupation availability categorized as "medium" with no additional criteria needed. married with positive spouse skills and english.


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hoping for an invite at 80+5 points. Offshore applicant with occupation availability categorized as "Limited” with no additional criteria needed. Married and spouse have positive spouse skills and english.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Looks like no round today...


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

Early Childhood Teacher, with 80+5 points. Hoping for invite.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

85+5 biomed eng all I can count for is NSW 190 now haha


----------



## nopalito (Dec 13, 2019)

I hope they send the invitations tomorrow, but I wouldn't mind if they take longer and send them next week as long as they give heaps of them!


----------



## Lalu NR (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi All,
Iam just a beginner, just want to know the possibility of getting a PR (189/190/491) with score 80?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Lalu NR said:


> Hi All,
> Iam just a beginner, just want to know the possibility of getting a PR (189/190/491) with score 80?


Hello,

Unfortunately, there is no way of knowing that possibility. From the past few months there have been several changes (policy changes) to the PR process and the way NSW is inviting candidates. First find out if your ANZSCO code is eligible as per the current criteria of NSW. Also, mention where you are at in the process and your points breakdown. That way, members can share their input.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

nopalito said:


> I hope they send the invitations tomorrow, but I wouldn't mind if they take longer and send them next week as long as they give heaps of them!


NSW is sleeping right now😂😂


----------



## alekseikul (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi everyone, received a pre invite this morning. Marketing specialist with 90+5 ponts


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

alekseikul said:


> Hi everyone, received a pre invite this morning. Marketing specialist with 90+5 ponts


Well done! :clap2:

Does anyone know if the invites go out all at once, or staggered throughout the day?


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

alekseikul said:


> Hi everyone, received a pre invite this morning. Marketing specialist with 90+5 ponts


Congrats! can you please share your points break down.


----------



## Hemanth_SD (Aug 22, 2019)

alekseikul said:


> Hi everyone, received a pre invite this morning. Marketing specialist with 90+5 ponts


Congratulations on your Invite. I just called them and they said Invitations will be sent next week .:confused2:


----------



## alekseikul (Nov 30, 2019)

Thank you. Age 30, English 20, Education 20, Single 10, NSW Work Experience 5, NAATI 5, Nomination 5


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

Does the invite not happen on a single day?


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

alekseikul said:


> Hi everyone, received a pre invite this morning. Marketing specialist with 90+5 ponts



Congrats


----------



## unicorn300 (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi everyone, received a pre-invite for NSW today. Management consultant with 90+5 points.


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

*2613**

Anyone with code 2613* got invite?








___________________________
190 - 95 DOE - 06/01/2020
180 - 90 DOE - 06/01/2020
Code: 261313


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

anyone interstate got pre-invite this morning?


----------



## Tidus89 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hemanth_SD said:


> Congratulations on your Invite. I just called them and they said Invitations will be sent next week .:confused2:


Maybe there are two rounds this month


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

Looks like a pretty small round


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

unicorn300 said:


> Hi everyone, received a pre-invite for NSW today. Management consultant with 90+5 points.


Congrats! can you please give your points break down?


----------



## mu7d (Feb 7, 2017)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> anyone interstate got pre-invite this morning?


You think there’s a chance? I lost hope mate


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

mu7d said:


> You think there’s a chance? I lost hope mate


well they have started this trend since new FY but some occupations ( in high demand ) received pre-invite whether they are interstate or offshore


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

I think NSW has imposed the requirement of residency for all occupations now. Not 100% sure though!


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

when was your EOI ? i am on 80+5, not sure if i would be getting mine  I should have redone my english to get another 10 points last month to get the same score as u.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Hemanth_SD said:


> Congratulations on your Invite. I just called them and they said Invitations will be sent next week .:confused2:


hopefully they sent out to candidates who are 80+5 points too. I'm guessing they sent out invites for the high points scorer first, like the 90+5 scorers.


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

Rockstarapaque said:


> I think NSW has imposed the requirement of residency for all occupations now. Not 100% sure though!


What makes you say that?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Rockstarapaque said:


> I think NSW has imposed the requirement of residency for all occupations now. Not 100% sure though!


for certain occupations yes. but if its for all, then that totally defeats the whole entire purpose of the Skilled Migrant Visa.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> for certain occupations yes. but if its for all, then that totally defeats the whole entire purpose of the Skilled Migrant Visa.


It is what it is, sad but true. Migrants now can not move to immigrate inside Aus somehow.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Looks like it’s going to be a longer wait for 85 pointers (including me). NSW will be keen to scoop up all the high pointers first.

Just hoping they haven’t stopped looking below 90 🙈


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

No invite for 90+5 pointer
233211 Civil Engineer (Medium availability) 
Additional Criteria met (1 year NSW residence + work experience )
DOE at 10/01/20


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

single4lyf said:


> No invite for 90+5 pointer
> 233211 Civil Engineer (Medium availability)
> Additional Criteria met (1 year NSW residence + work experience )
> DOE at 10/01/20


I’d be really surprised if you don’t get an invite by end of Feb!


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

single4lyf said:


> No invite for 90+5 pointer
> 233211 Civil Engineer (Medium availability)
> Additional Criteria met (1 year NSW residence + work experience )
> DOE at 10/01/20


Should you wait for 189 instead? 90p is sufficient now.


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Only two invites reported yet ! 
Looks like a very small round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

alekseikul said:


> Thank you. Age 30, English 20, Education 20, Single 10, NSW Work Experience 5, NAATI 5, Nomination 5


Congrats!! 

Out of curiosity mate, what’s your current visa status in NSW??


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> I’d be really surprised if you don’t get an invite by end of Feb!


Talking about surprise, I'm 95 plus 5 with NSW conditions met DOE 22/9/2019.


----------



## uk25 (Mar 9, 2019)

Lay Lee said:


> Talking about surprise, I'm 95 plus 5 with NSW conditions met DOE 22/9/2019.


Didn't you get invited under Auditor last month?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> It is what it is, sad but true. Migrants now can not move to immigrate inside Aus somehow.


 when u mean true, do u mean all skilled occupations need to reside in aus to get a pre-invite ?

The last i check that only applies to certain occupations. 

The list in this link below shows my occupation does not require to be in NSW, it only states that interstate applicants other than NSW will not be invited.

https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list

Meaning offshore applicants and onshore NSW applicants are accepted.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Only two invites reported!!
Shocking!!


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

Bizarre


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Two invitations reported on immitracker for ANZSCO code 224711, both with 90 points. I am not sure if these are the same ones reported here.


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

We still got an hour and half .. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

....


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Two invitations reported on immitracker for ANZSCO code 224711, both with 90 points. I am not sure if these are the same ones reported here.


One extra, marketing spec reported here.
So I guess mini 3 invited we know so far.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> when u mean true, do u mean all skilled occupations need to reside in aus to get a pre-invite ?
> 
> The last i check that only applies to certain occupations.
> 
> ...


Yes mate but they will invite on shore folks first
Then they will consider offshore and interstate folks the second
Or they never...
Look at my signature I've been waiting since 07/2019 with 80p at that time. Now I'm 95 doesn't stand a chance for 190 NSW
My friends got invited for 70p last year same occupation


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

On the bright side, we will have an average of 330 invites to be issued per month till June...that’s 100 more than last year’s monthly average.

Just need to stay patient 🙏🏼


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> unkle_uber said:
> 
> 
> > when u mean true, do u mean all skilled occupations need to reside in aus to get a pre-invite ?
> ...


I agree. On shore applicants who live in different states stand no chance anywhere within Australia except for their state. It’s kinda unfair considering the amount of investment everyone has already made here but I guess they can do whatever they want. 

Are you planning to move to NSW? I’m thinking of doing so.


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> On the bright side, we will have an average of 330 invites to be issued per month till June...that’s 100 more than last year’s monthly average.
> 
> Just need to stay patient 🙏🏼


Where is this info from?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Jelly11 said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > On the bright side, we will have an average of 330 invites to be issued per month till June...that’s 100 more than last year’s monthly average.
> ...


Straight from the horse’s mouth. 

It’s all there in the immi home affairs website. I’ve also posted the info earlier in this thread.

1011 out of 3000 190 invitations issued by NSW from Jul to Nov 2019.


----------



## unicorn300 (Jan 23, 2020)

R.Max said:


> Congrats! can you please give your points break down?


Thanks mate! 

Age 30
English 20
Degree 15
Aus Study 5
NAATI 5
Work Exp 5
Single 10


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

akshayaaiyer said:


> I agree. On shore applicants who live in different states stand no chance anywhere within Australia except for their state. It’s kinda unfair considering the amount of investment everyone has already made here but I guess they can do whatever they want.
> 
> Are you planning to move to NSW? I’m thinking of doing so.


We are immigrants, not even PR holders, no votes to the government, so who really cares for us?
Not really sure if I should be moving to NSW instead of Tassi or QLD or WA 
but I will be staying in VIC now. I heard that they are going to release a new skill occupation list soon
Whilst looking for someone to sponsor me under 186 when I have enough exp in 2021


----------



## sharonli1110 (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and the NSW 190 visa. Anyone knows if NSW will send pre-invites in June? Did they send pre-invites in June last year? 

I will have 90+5 points as a Marketing Specialist in early June so am wondering if I can catch the last invitation round of this financial year. I'm just scared that the NSW government will change their policy and add additional requirement to my occupation in the new financial year


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

sharonli1110 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and the NSW 190 visa. Anyone knows if NSW will send pre-invites in June? Did they send pre-invites in June last year?
> 
> I will have 90+5 points as a Marketing Specialist in early June so am wondering if I can catch the last invitation round of this financial year. I'm just scared that the NSW government will change their policy and add additional requirement to my occupation in the new financial year


Its very uncertain about next week or next month when it comes to NSW 
So how can Someone say about June?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Only 90 Pointers got their invites and precisely only few got it hope NSW will take another round next week!!
And this seems really frustrating 
They have closed programme for interstate. Graduates some occupation closed for offshore even.
Plus 1,900+ places are still available for this migration programme 
And not inviting people..
And this approach seems very unrealistic
And door seems close for 70-75-80 Pointers 
🙄🙄
Frustrating!!!!!!


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Only 90 Pointers got their invites and precisely only few got it hope NSW will take another round next week!!
> And this seems really frustrating
> They have closed programme for interstate. Graduates some occupation closed for offshore even.
> Plus 1,900+ places are still available for this migration programme
> ...


What’s is the possibility that NSW will do another round next week? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharonli1110 (Nov 24, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> Its very uncertain about next week or next month when it comes to NSW
> So how can Someone say about June?


Ya I understand but just want to see if anyone remembers whether NSW sent pre-invites in June last year


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ahujahooman said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Only 90 Pointers got their invites and precisely only few got it hope NSW will take another round next week!!
> ...


I don't see any other occupation except management consultant..who got invite.. 
And it's an assumption that NSW will take another round 
Thanks


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

Arjun_123 said:


> Only 90 Pointers got their invites and precisely only few got it hope NSW will take another round next week!!
> And this seems really frustrating
> They have closed programme for interstate. Graduates some occupation closed for offshore even.
> Plus 1,900+ places are still available for this migration programme
> ...


Graduates some occupation closed for offshore even.??

What does this mean? NSW doesn't give nomination to graduates anyway, right? 

State nomination can be very random. I was checking an FOI last week and NSW sent invitations to even 60 pointers in July, of course all of them were non-pro rata. So if your occupation is non-pro rata, anything can happen.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

sharonli1110 said:


> Ya I understand but just want to see if anyone remembers whether NSW sent pre-invites in June last year


You may find that info on immitracker. But please be advised, only a small percentage of the total invites are posted on immitracker.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

NSW will probably opt for waiting few rounds before they choose to invite below 90 pointers. This is totally understandable from their point of view.

Last years FOI document showed invitations issued to applicants with 10 point difference (70 to 80) for some professions in the later part of the year (Feb Mar and so on). 

It could mean that they start inviting lower pointers once there aren’t any higher ones left.

So there’s still hope!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> NSW will probably opt for waiting few rounds before they choose to invite below 90 pointers. This is totally understandable from their point of view.
> 
> Last years FOI document showed invitations issued to applicants with 10 point difference (70 to 80) for some professions in the later part of the year (Feb Mar and so on).
> 
> ...


That makes sense. Also, the 491 hasn't come in to play yet. Probably they want to see the type of response they get for 491 and then vary accordingly. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> ahujahooman said:
> 
> 
> > Arjun_123 said:
> ...


To my knowledge NSW doesn’t do second rounds in one month, they only do one.


----------



## alekseikul (Nov 30, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Out of curiosity mate, what’s your current visa status in NSW??


I am on a 457 visa


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Another 90 pointer reported pre-invite on immitracker within 5 days of EOI. Job code 511112 with spouse English. Not sure if it’s an offshore applicant. 

So it’s evident that the current “cut off” is 90.


----------



## SydneyLover (Mar 24, 2017)

Happy to inform that we got our direct grant on 23 Jan 2020. ANZSCO 261312. Visa submitted on 22 August with 90 points for NSW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Its disheartening to see the cut off actually going up after 491 launch. Definitely, 190 independently is not a factor playing here. There are very few folks at 90+5 today and this a conservative approach as per me.
Hopefully things balance out soon and cut off come down again.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Its disheartening to see the cut off actually going up after 491 launch. Definitely, 190 independently is not a factor playing here. There are very few folks at 90+5 today and this a conservative approach as per me.
> Hopefully things balance out soon and cut off come down again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yea right man
It's really frustrating
And don't know how long does it takes 😅😅
It's frustrating 
Is there any possibility that there are many fake EOI's in the systems with 90+5,95+5 and so on?
And if this will continue then don't think 70-75-80-85 pointers will be invited 
And migration places will remain empty😅😅
Because I don't see any other way
To increase score staying on offshore to reach 85+ Points independently 
And main if someone has 90,95 Score for then why they opt for 190 and seeking state sponsor? They will get 189 in a one shot!!
I don't know but I also tend to believe that NSW 491 might affecting NSW 190 I don't know just my assumption might be right or wrong!!
But hope NSW will wake up with more realistic sense!!


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

So does NSW do multiple rounds in a month or just 1?


----------



## CaptainImm (Jan 25, 2020)

*Marketing Specialist 491 Visa NSW*

Hi,
I am new to this forum and process.
I have scored 85 points and about to lodge EOI.
I would like to know for Marketing Specialist profile what all states are open under 491 Regional Visa.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

There are pre invites with 70, 75 and 85 on immitracker for Jan 24.


----------



## CaptainImm (Jan 25, 2020)

Architect Joe said:


> There are pre invites with 70, 75 and 85 on immitracker for Jan 24.



So all the states are open for Marketing Specialist 491 visa ?


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> bahlv said:
> 
> 
> > Its disheartening to see the cut off actually going up after 491 launch. Definitely, 190 independently is not a factor playing here. There are very few folks at 90+5 today and this a conservative approach as per me.
> ...


I don’t understand the whole drama about giving applicants hope about new points system and then increasing the cut off! 

Chasing a mirage really...


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hello,

Pls Guide.

1.If I have 80 points including SS (15) for 491 and want to apply for NSW 491 what are the chances for an invite?

I meet their offshore criteria of 5+ years of work experience.

2. In case I get an invite from NSW and then apply for Visa will due to my points the grant can be late.

My reason for asking this is that I can increase my points by appearing for PTE and get Superior score but if it is not needed I don't want to attempt PTE.

Pls guys reply.

TIA.


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> There are pre invites with 70, 75 and 85 on immitracker for Jan 24.




There are very low number of invites sent this round. May be they can send another round this week. 
They used to have two rounds every month a year ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

Guys,
could you please let me know the criteria for NSW...??
It is mendatory to have a job/job offer....??

Have 80+5 points( Age 25 + experience 15 + education 15 + English 20 + spouce English 5) + 5 state


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

KKB_0602 said:


> Guys,
> could you please let me know the criteria for NSW...??
> It is mendatory to have a job/job offer....??
> 
> Have 80+5 points( Age 25 + experience 15 + education 15 + English 20 + spouce English 5) + 5 state


Would you be please elaborate more information? Such as ANZSCO?
Subclass 491/190?


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

KKB_0602 said:


> Guys,
> could you please let me know the criteria for NSW...??
> It is mendatory to have a job/job offer....??
> 
> Have 80+5 points( Age 25 + experience 15 + education 15 + English 20 + spouce English 5) + 5 state





Arjun_123 said:


> Would you be please elaborate more information? Such as ANZSCO?
> Subclass 491/190?


Software Engineer - ANZSCO 261313.
Subclass :190


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

KKB_0602 said:


> Guys,
> could you please let me know the criteria for NSW...??
> It is mendatory to have a job/job offer....??
> 
> Have 80+5 points( Age 25 + experience 15 + education 15 + English 20 + spouce English 5) + 5 state


Please visit the NSW website to know the additional criteria for your ANZSCO code.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> Please visit the NSW website to know the additional criteria for your ANZSCO code.


You should be currently living in NSW and should have completed 1 Year in the NSW with same job related to your ANZSCO.


----------



## Josh_Andrew (Jan 28, 2020)

*Start date of claiming work experience*

Hope someone can give me light on this matter:
Background: 
* From 17 January 2017 to present. Working on the same company. (started when I was still a student) 
* Completed my degree 06 July 2017 (as stated on my Completion Letter) 
" This letter is to advise that on July 06, 2017, Josh XXXXX, XXXXXXXX, born the XXXXXXXXX, completed the requirements for the award of Master of Information Systems (CRICOS Code 083580K) from XXXXXXXXXXXX University with an award conferral date of the twenty-fourth day of July, 2017" 
* Applied for skill assessment 11 October 2018 using my work experience (01/17 - 10/18) - Positive assessment and on my letter it says that: 
"The following employment after July 2017 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261XXX of the ANZSCO Code." 

Question? Should I start claiming work experience under my nominated skill starting from 06 July 2017. Is this correct? My assessment letter doesn't specify which specific date. 

Many Thanks


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Josh_Andrew said:


> Hope someone can give me light on this matter:
> Background:
> * From 17 January 2017 to present. Working on the same company. (started when I was still a student)
> * Completed my degree 06 July 2017 (as stated on my Completion Letter)
> ...


You finished your degree on the 24th of July 2017 and ACS states your employment is considered *"after July 2017" (not in July, not before July)*. From my understanding, you can only claim points from August 2017.


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

*Last 3 days of Jan*

Just 3 days left in the month and still no big rounds this month! Will the last 3 days bring some good news?
:fingerscrossed:



___________________________________
Code: 261313
190: 95
189: 90
DOE: 06/01/2020
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

lostme said:


> Just 3 days left in the month and still no big rounds this month! Will the last 3 days bring some good news?
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> ...


Since, the round has already been reported (yes it was a small round) on 24th Friday. It is highly unlikely that NSW will have another round in the same month. 

Let us hope for something big in the next round in Feb :fingerscrossed:

Cheers


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

Mr. said:


> Since, the round has already been reported (yes it was a small round) on 24th Friday. It is highly unlikely that NSW will have another round in the same month.
> 
> Let us hope for something big in the next round in Feb :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Cheers


Usually, NSW invites throughout the month based on demand, it is not a single day of invite always.


----------



## Tidus89 (Nov 28, 2019)

Mr. said:


> Since, the round has already been reported (yes it was a small round) on 24th Friday. It is highly unlikely that NSW will have another round in the same month.
> 
> Let us hope for something big in the next round in Feb :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Cheers


I agree with you, I don't think they have two rounds a month. The cut off point is 90 so maybe need to wait longer.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

lostme said:


> Usually, NSW invites throughout the month based on demand, it is not a single day of invite always.


I am not sure about that.

But since the time I am tracking invites, there has been only one particular day on which invites have been issued. Which in most cases has been last two weeks of the month.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

January round is done guys - wait for 26th February!! 

All the best!


----------



## shekhar.shaw (Nov 2, 2019)

How come you didn't receive 189 invite on jan11th with 90 points. Isn't 90 pointers got picked
-------/////
189: 80
190: 85
DOE: 16 Dec 2019



lostme said:


> Just 3 days left in the month and still no big rounds this month! Will the last 3 days bring some good news?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

bahlv said:


> January round is done guys - wait for 26th February!!
> 
> All the best!


Thanks mate. Did you get this info from NSW?


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Anyone here got 190 invitation as a web developer for NSW recently?

Eoi submitted - 13/12/2019
points - 85


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Nailed said:


> So does NSW do multiple rounds in a month or just 1?


They do only one. It’s been said over and over agin lol.


----------



## Rati Potter (Dec 19, 2018)

veshi said:


> They do only one. It’s been said over and over agin lol.




But @veshi, these FOIs suggests otherwise.


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190800733-document-released.pdf

https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/fa-191101149-document-released.pdf

Is it a fact that NSW invites only once in a month?

I also recall @Hemanth_SD post that he dialled NSW office to confirm there’s a round this week - not sure of the date though.

- Rati


----------



## Mr. Azfi (Jan 28, 2020)

Jana143 said:


> Anyone here got 190 invitation as a web developer for NSW recently?
> 
> Eoi submitted - 13/12/2019
> points - 85



No, I am waiting on 90 points.


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

Rati Potter said:


> But @veshi, these FOIs suggests otherwise.
> 
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190800733-document-released.pdf
> ...


first one is nomination and not invitation 
second one is also invitation to apply which probably means nomination.
no rule around this. the best is to consider worst statistically proven figure (1/mo)


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

berriberri said:


> first one is nomination and not invitation
> second one is also invitation to apply which probably means nomination.
> no rule around this. the best is to consider worst statistically proven figure (1/mo)


I think you got it the other way around. 

they're invitations from the already nominated applicants.


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

single4lyf said:


> I think you got it the other way around.
> 
> they're invitations from the already nominated applicants.


yeah that stuff! the "second stage" when state approves your application, not sure what it is called.
Those FOI arent about first stage invitations which is proven to happen 1/mo


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

berriberri said:


> first one is nomination and not invitation
> second one is also invitation to apply which probably means nomination.
> no rule around this. the best is to consider worst statistically proven figure (1/mo)


The data is for the invitation sent out by the State which is stage one according to you. 

Also, not everyone is in such forum as people are not aware or on some different forum. hence, we cannot conclude that invitation is over or no. Because state can send out invites throughout the month and the general speculation is its end of month.


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

R.Max said:


> berriberri said:
> 
> 
> > first one is nomination and not invitation
> ...



Pretty sure they only do it once a month.


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Just called department and they confirmed there was a round last week i.e Friday and there won't be any round's this month. We'll have to wait for next round next month.

Points Breakdown:
263111 - Computer Network Professionals
189 - 90 
190 - 95
Points updated: 27/1/20


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

R.Max said:


> The data is for the invitation sent out by the State which is stage one according to you.
> 
> Also, not everyone is in such forum as people are not aware or on some different forum. hence, we cannot conclude that invitation is over or no. Because state can send out invites throughout the month and the general speculation is its end of month.


Just spoke to NSW business and skilled migration team (the people that send pre-invites).

I was told that January round has already happened and the next will be in February so it is fair to say that the January round is OFFICIALLY OVER. 

I was also told that NSW generally considers NSW residents as they have a higher chance of continuing to reside in NSW (fair call, can't argue with that). However they didn't rule out any off-shore applicants as their selection dynamics change every now and then - My assumption is that if you are an off-shore applicant, you will need to be in the very front row in terms of points (let's say.. 100 or even 105 including sponsorship points) to be considered whilst for an on-shore applicant, it is the points+demand level+other mysterious factors. I was also told that even the demand level plays a little role in determining the nomination.

Also, many people may already know, in the allocated 3000 invite, NSW does NOT have the obligation to invite all 3000 and they reserve the right to invite 1, 2, 3 and so on depending on their needs.

Long in short, January round is done, NSW will not disclose their criteria basis, keep working your arse off to get more points and.................probably seek elsewhere if you are an off-shore applicant.

Thanks.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

sharonli1110 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and the NSW 190 visa. Anyone knows if NSW will send pre-invites in June? Did they send pre-invites in June last year?
> 
> I will have 90+5 points as a Marketing Specialist in early June so am wondering if I can catch the last invitation round of this financial year. I'm just scared that the NSW government will change their policy and add additional requirement to my occupation in the new financial year


you mean early june 2020 ? have you not submitted EOI already ? whats your current points as of now ?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

single4lyf said:


> Just spoke to NSW business and skilled migration team (the people that send pre-invites).
> 
> I was told that January round has already happened and the next will be in February so it is fair to say that the January round is OFFICIALLY OVER.
> 
> ...


Wow 100 and 105 points for 190 NSW is extremely high! I have not seen one applicant even at 100 (95+5). I am at 85 now (80+5) and hope they send an invite for the Feb round knowing that the 90 pointers are receiving invites (though not the 90 pointers for my occupation). 

The max points I can get is another 10 more for acquiring Superior either through IELTS or PTE leading to 95 points (90+5).


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> Wow 100 and 105 points for 190 NSW is extremely high! I have not seen one applicant even at 100 (95+5). I am at 85 now (80+5) and hope they send an invite for the Feb round knowing that the 90 pointers are receiving invites (though not the 90 pointers for my occupation).
> 
> The max points I can get is another 10 more for acquiring Superior either through IELTS or PTE leading to 95 points (90+5).


You should give that a go


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

single4lyf said:


> R.Max said:
> 
> 
> > The data is for the invitation sent out by the State which is stage one according to you.
> ...


if Truth to be told!!
for offshore candidates 95+5 and 100+5 seems not tough but impossible
Because they don't have AU qualification they don't have AU experience they don't have regional study points and not everybody will go for NAATI 
So how they will jump to 95+5 and 100+5
If offshore applicants will start claiming 15 Points for work ex. Then their age will turn down and will lose 5 points so again points will reduce..
And if an individual has 95 to 105 Points why they seek Nomination? It's very clear they opt for 189 instead.
This is something like a ccompany wants an employee who is 23 years old and having experience of 8 years in field. Haha LOL and for offshore IT folks NSW-190 is almost closed due to additional criteria and realistically not everyone will get 90+ Points
So I agree with you opt for another state or route to reach AU.
Thanks


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> if Truth to be told!!
> for offshore candidates 95+5 and 100+5 seems not tough but impossible
> Because they don't have AU qualification they don't have AU experience they don't have regional study points and not everybody will go for NAATI
> So how they will jump to 95+5 and 100+5
> ...


Well if your occupation is in high demand I'm sure even you are interstate they will invite you no matter what
But for low and limited occupations then you must be on-shore and have high points
Quite straightforward though.


----------



## twarelane (Sep 12, 2018)

Anyone had their nomination approved recently? Mine was submitted on the 12 December and still not had a reply as yet.


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

single4lyf said:


> Just spoke to NSW business and skilled migration team (the people that send pre-invites).
> 
> I was told that January round has already happened and the next will be in February so it is fair to say that the January round is OFFICIALLY OVER.
> 
> ...


In the December 189 round itself, people with 95 got invited. 95 pointers can comfortably wait for 189, they don't have to wait for nomination.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

As per immitracker, 80 pointers got invited too in Jan.

So yes a lot depends on how much ones profession is in demand.

Definitely have a Plan B or increase points if you can if your points are below 90. 

But don’t give up on NSW completely because that’s the easiest thing to do.


----------



## sharonli1110 (Nov 24, 2019)

CaptainImm said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum and process.
> I have scored 85 points and about to lodge EOI.
> I would like to know for Marketing Specialist profile what all states are open under 491 Regional Visa.


Hi there, is your points 85+5 or 80+5?


----------



## sharonli1110 (Nov 24, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> you mean early june 2020 ? have you not submitted EOI already ? whats your current points as of now ?


Ya I mean early June 2020. I've submitted my EOI already with 85+5 points.


----------



## sharonli1110 (Nov 24, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> you mean early june 2020 ? have you not submitted EOI already ? whats your current points as of now ?


Is your occupation Marketing Specialist too? What's your current points?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

sharonli1110 said:


> Is your occupation Marketing Specialist too? What's your current points?


yeap. 80+5 points. I tried to send you a message but you have disabled the function to receive message. Could you send me a private message and we can chat more in detail since we are both on the same boat.


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

Mr. said:


> Since, the round has already been reported (yes it was a small round) on 24th Friday. It is highly unlikely that NSW will have another round in the same month.
> 
> Let us hope for something big in the next round in Feb :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Cheers




You did not receive invite with 95 points ? Which state it is for and job code ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Guys, I am separated from my partner since 2 years, divorce is filed in court by partner, but this process as usual takes long long time.....Will this cause any problem with dibp or NSW? Dont individuals with such relationship circumstances have right to migrate? I'm so upset thinking about this that because of my relationship status I might face problems even though being highly skilled....I have submitted my Eoi on 6 jan, my occupation is in high demand in NSW with no additional critera, points claimed 80 with state nomination...... I was automatically awarded 10 points in skillselect when I selected relationship status as 'permanently separated' .... Will I face any issues considering my situation, pls advice.. Thanks


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi experts,

I was analyzing the latest NSW state invites reported in myimmitracker.

As of now, 7 people have reported that they've received invite from NSW in Jan 2020 - pretty much all of them have received the invite on 24 Jan 2020.

Reviewing the ANZSCO, it is seen that all of them are non-pro rata occupations (5111, 2247, 3312, 2632, 2343, 3513).

I reckon only a few set of people do report the update in myimmitracker but it is just weird that none of pro-rata occupations (2211, 2212, 2334, 2335, 2339, 2611, 2613, 2631) has reported an invite this month - not even one. 

I've cross checked the invites reported on this Forum and on WhatsApp / Telegram groups and the above analysis holds good - i.e., no one from pro rata occupation has mentioned that there was an invite this month from NSW.

Do you guys think if there is any reason OR is it just a wrong analysis and interpretation?

Any inputs or discussion is appreciated. Thanks!

Cheers.


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

Kuta said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I was analyzing the latest NSW state invites reported in myimmitracker.
> 
> ...




Hey 

I got to know that one of my colleague received invite for 2613 on Jan 24th 2020.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

sameena.mahil said:


> Hey
> 
> I got to know that one of my colleague received invite for 2613 on Jan 24th 2020.
> 
> ...


Thanks @sameena.mahil! 

Is there a way to know what's his or her points and the breakdown (if possible with a DoE)?

Cheers

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

Kuta said:


> Thanks @sameena.mahil!
> 
> Is there a way to know what's his or her points and the breakdown (if possible with a DoE)?
> 
> ...




I am not sure about breakdown but he mentioned 90 points from 10 October 2019.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

sameena.mahil said:


> I am not sure about breakdown but he mentioned 90 points from 10 October 2019.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @sameena.mahil. It helps.

Just request your friend to make an entry in myimmitracker if it is not too much to ask. It will help many of us out here.

Cheers


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Kuta said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I was analyzing the latest NSW state invites reported in myimmitracker.
> 
> ...


In general states can invite whoever they want from occupation they want. It is sort of hit and miss. They decide who they want and if they don’t want any pro rata they won’t invite them. It’s hard to actually predict it. Unfortunately.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

unkle_uber said:


> Wow 100 and 105 points for 190 NSW is extremely high! I have not seen one applicant even at 100 (95+5). I am at 85 now (80+5) and hope they send an invite for the Feb round knowing that the 90 pointers are receiving invites (though not the 90 pointers for my occupation).
> 
> The max points I can get is another 10 more for acquiring Superior either through IELTS or PTE leading to 95 points (90+5).



The max points I can get is another 10 more for acquiring Superior either through IELTS or PTE leading to 95 points (90+5).[/QUOTE]

I agree for off shore applicants it is difficult. For years NSW have given invite to Offshore applicants who have not invested a single penny in Aus Economy, getting direct grant at their conveniences sitting in their home country. There are Thousands of students have invested $100K + overall deserve priority/ some advantage. I am actually glad the NSW have come up with this new criteria and should give priority to people who are working or at least living in NSW.

P.S - Just my opinion and no offense to anyone. Its just its frustrating for people who are already here.


----------



## Tanzi (Dec 24, 2018)

I am interstate with 95 points (marketing specialist). No invite yet. Any interstate candidate that got invite?


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

twarelane said:


> Anyone had their nomination approved recently? Mine was submitted on the 12 December and still not had a reply as yet.


Hey, do you already have an invite ? if yes, could you share the timeline.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

> R.Max said:
> 
> 
> > unkle_uber said:
> ...


I sort of agree. I believe that everybody should have equal right to get an invite, but...

Offshore applicants should only blame other offshore applicants who used the fact that NSW used to be a very lenient state that allowed most people and didn’t actually have many requirements like the rest of the states and abused it. So many people used Nsw as a free ticket to living in Australia and then moved to other states ignoring the fact that they should stay in the state or they were getting a grant and doing nothing with it. The government got angry and they are chasing after people who do the same thing and they now don’t want to invite a lot of offshore applicants. Same with interstate people. NSW doesn’t even allow them anymore. It would not even be a problem if people were fair and abide by the rules


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Tanzi said:


> I am interstate with 95 points (marketing specialist). No invite yet. Any interstate candidate that got invite?


Interstate applicants are no longer considered since January (apparently)


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

veshi said:


> I sort of agree. I believe that everybody should have equal right to get an invite, but...
> 
> Offshore applicants should only blame other offshore applicants who used the fact that NSW used to be a very lenient state that allowed most people and didn’t actually have many requirements like the rest of the states and abused it. So many people used Nsw as a free ticket to living in Australia and then moved to other states ignoring the fact that they should stay in the state or they were getting a grant and doing nothing with it. The government got angry and they are chasing after people who do the same thing and they now don’t want to invite a lot of offshore applicants. Same with interstate people. NSW doesn’t even allow them anymore. It would not even be a problem if people were fair and abide by the rules


Hi Veshi, 

Could you please share your points breakdown. 

I am going to get 5 points for NSW work experience (2611) in April End then i will have 90+5 or 95+5 (if my partner skill assessment is positive) 

1-Do you think is there a chance to get invite in NSW ? 
2- Did you first do your work experience assessment via ACS and then updated your points or just updated it first? 
3- also you got invitation to nomination to apply pretty quick, that is a good sign.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

veshi said:


> Interstate applicants are no longer considered since January (apparently)


Mate they already did the same thing since 07/2019. Not only till this Jan
And they said "generally not invite", not "no longer considered". They left ways out for themselves.


----------



## Tanzi (Dec 24, 2018)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > Interstate applicants are no longer considered since January (apparently)
> ...


Are you interstate? How long have you been waiting for an invite?


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Tanzi said:


> Are you interstate? How long have you been waiting for an invite?


7 months mate but no longer have hopes for NSW invitation now


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > Interstate applicants are no longer considered since January (apparently)
> ...


That’s why I said APPARENTLY. 

Tbh their generally not invite most likely means no longer invite but can’t really say it, unless there is 100% no applicant from Nsw then I guess we might consider it.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> 7 months mate but no longer have hopes for NSW invitation now


You have high score but your occupation is limited thats the reason it is taking so long. You never know when you might get it, have faith in 189.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

R.Max said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > I sort of agree. I believe that everybody should have equal right to get an invite, but...
> ...


1. Do you know what’s the availability for your code? I think you have a chance with 90+5 when they decide to invite your code (they sometimes invite in groups like this group of code this month the other group other month like for example in January).
2. You cannot submit your eoi without valid assessment so you have to have it before (if that’s what you are asking).
3. Yeah I hope so haha.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

*repost


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

R.Max said:


> I agree for off shore applicants it is difficult. For years NSW have given invite to Offshore applicants who have not invested a single penny in Aus Economy, getting direct grant at their conveniences sitting in their home country. There are Thousands of students have invested $100K + overall deserve priority/ some advantage. I am actually glad the NSW have come up with this new criteria and should give priority to people who are working or at least living in NSW.
> 
> P.S - Just my opinion and no offense to anyone. Its just its frustrating for people who are already here.


I have invested way more than $100k in australia, not directly to Sydney, but in Melbourne (my education) and I have set aside money to purchase a property within the 1st year of landing to NSW. 

Your point on NSW that they should give priority to applicants PURELY living inside NSW defeats the purpose of the skilled migration visa. I think no where in the latest updates from DOHA mentioned that offshore applicants are not favoured. The priority is given to onshore (NSW) applicants (fair enough) and also to offshore applicants (for those occupations with no additional criteria). There must be a reason why there are occupations that 
do not have additional criteria at all and this is where the skilled migration visa comes in. 

The purpose of the entire skilled migration visa is to bring over highly skilled workers to help meet skill needs in the state of NSW that are lacking. and not based on who deserves it due to their prior financial contribution (your point) to the state/country.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Just quick question, how does the NSW gov know that we are onshore, offshore or interstate when they send pre-invitations? Or they don’t know and will check after the pre-invitation?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Tanzi said:


> I am interstate with 95 points (marketing specialist). No invite yet. Any interstate candidate that got invite?


its a pity that you have such high points but applying from interstate. 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...migration/Skilled-Nominated-visa-subclass-190

_"Commencing January 2020, NSW will generally not invite candidates to apply for nomination by NSW for a Skilled Nominated visa ( subclass 190) if they are currently residing in another Australian state or territory." _

If you could get an internal transfer to NSW (assuming your company has an office there), that would very much favour you.


----------



## Tanzi (Dec 24, 2018)

unkle_uber said:


> Tanzi said:
> 
> 
> > I am interstate with 95 points (marketing specialist). No invite yet. Any interstate candidate that got invite?
> ...


It so funny how they change criteria because I started my skill assessment after NSW announced the occupation list with no addition requirements for my occupation. The assessment came end of Nov and maybe I missed the invite narrowly before they changed the requirement. It's a shame that the government has no regards for qualified professionals working in Australia.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

unkle_uber said:


> I have invested way more than $100k in australia, not directly to Sydney, but in Melbourne (my education) and I have set aside money to purchase a property within the 1st year of landing to NSW.
> 
> Your point on NSW that they should give priority to applicants PURELY living inside NSW defeats the purpose of the skilled migration visa. I think no where in the latest updates from DOHA mentioned that offshore applicants are not favoured. The priority is given to onshore (NSW) applicants (fair enough) and also to offshore applicants (for those occupations with no additional criteria). There must be a reason why there are occupations that do not have additional criteria at all and this is where the skilled migration visa comes in.
> 
> The purpose of the entire skilled migration visa is to bring over highly skilled workers to help meet skill needs in the state of NSW that are lacking. and not based on who deserves it due to their prior financial contribution (your point) to the state/country.


The reason they are giving priority for people living in NSW is coz in the past people have applied for state nomination and not migrated to the particular state. Also, its is state nomination skilled visa unlike 189 where you dont have any such criteria.

Honestly, I have also studied and worked for the most of my time in Melbourne for 5 years. 

Lastly, your point or my point of view doesn't matter. Its what the current situation is, we have to deal with it. We cannot fight with DHA or change it, not in our control. so lets hope for the best and people who have worked so hard get rewarded irrespective of where they are coming from. 

Cheers mate.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Tanzi said:


> It so funny how they change criteria because I started my skill assessment after NSW announced the occupation list with no addition requirements for my occupation. The assessment came end of Nov and maybe I missed the invite narrowly before they changed the requirement. It's a shame that the government has no regards for qualified professionals working in Australia.


How long is your current employment contract for ? and i'm assuming you are on TR Visa? when will that visa end ? if its long enough, perhaps you can consider applying a job in NSW and then clock that one year working experience in NSW. Though i must say its a major PITA.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Johnnytheman said:


> Just quick question, how does the NSW gov know that we are onshore, offshore or interstate when they send pre-invitations? Or they don’t know and will check after the pre-invitation?


They will ask in your EOI current place of residence and they apply filters when they are inviting people. If you say NSW they will ask for proof when they are assessing your profile. Check FAQ's NSW... 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...migration/Skilled-Nominated-visa-subclass-190

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-visa-subclass-190/frequently-asked-questions


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

veshi said:


> 1. Do you know what’s the availability for your code? I think you have a chance with 90+5 when they decide to invite your code (they sometimes invite in groups like this group of code this month the other group other month like for example in January).
> 2. You cannot submit your eoi without valid assessment so you have to have it before (if that’s what you are asking).
> 3. Yeah I hope so haha.


1- 261111 is high in demand, hopefully they do it April end or May. 
2- Is your job role/title directly related to your skill assessment ? , i am little worried with ACS skill assessment as my job title is not exactly of a BA but R&R are. 

Just want to understand how did you go about your work experience assessment ? 

Cheers


----------



## Tanzi (Dec 24, 2018)

unkle_uber said:


> Tanzi said:
> 
> 
> > It so funny how they change criteria because I started my skill assessment after NSW announced the occupation list with no addition requirements for my occupation. The assessment came end of Nov and maybe I missed the invite narrowly before they changed the requirement. It's a shame that the government has no regards for qualified professionals working in Australia.
> ...


I have a work visa till the end of year and it can be renewed for two more. So lets hope for the best.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Johnnytheman said:


> Just quick question, how does the NSW gov know that we are onshore, offshore or interstate when they send pre-invitations? Or they don’t know and will check after the pre-invitation?


They check your current address in the EOI and invite only those that fit their address requirements 
They can easily see where you are currently living

Cheers


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

NB said:


> They check your current address in the EOI and invite only those that fit their address requirements
> They can easily see where you are currently living
> 
> Cheers


Correct me if I'm wrong. I just checked my EOI as well, there's no address field in EOI. Could it be that they assume your current residence from what has been your last active education or employment?


----------



## Tanzi (Dec 24, 2018)

RiverOne said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > They check your current address in the EOI and invite only those that fit their address requirements
> ...


When you start the eoi form it prompts you to add your usual place of residence.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

RiverOne said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > They check your current address in the EOI and invite only those that fit their address requirements
> ...


They ask you for your current country of residence if it’s australia they ask for post code (it’s on the page number 1). If you get approved they ask for a proper confirmation like your rental agreement or something.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

R.Max said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Do you know what’s the availability for your code? I think you have a chance with 90+5 when they decide to invite your code (they sometimes invite in groups like this group of code this month the other group other month like for example in January).
> ...


1. Fingers crossed!
2. I had an assessment done for analyst programmer and My job title is DevOps engineer. What’s important is that your duties match in at least 60% not that your job title match. Make sure your employer gives you correct references that match the list provided by acs.


----------



## Tanzi (Dec 24, 2018)

Just checking if one gets an email acknowledgment after submitting the eoi?


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

veshi said:


> They ask you for your current country of residence if it’s australia they ask for post code (it’s on the page number 1). If you get approved they ask for a proper confirmation like your rental agreement or something.


Oh ok. Thanks for this clarification. As I'm offshore, I had to select just my country.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Tanzi said:


> Just checking if one gets an email acknowledgment after submitting the eoi?


Nope, you get an acknowledgement email once you create an account on Skillselect. Once you submit an EOI, the status in your EOI account changes to "SUBMITTED".


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

veshi said:


> In general states can invite whoever they want from occupation they want. It is sort of hit and miss. They decide who they want and if they don’t want any pro rata they won’t invite them. It’s hard to actually predict it. Unfortunately.


Thanks Veshi

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

*NSW EOIs*

Hi Experts,

Below is my profile.

My ANZSCO is 2611. My total points without State Sponsorship is 85. Including state nomination, it is 90 (85+5).

I'm residing in Sydney for the past ~2 years in a temporary work visa 457 for a financial institution.

Lodged my 190 (NSW) EOI 1 through a migration agent in Nov 2018 (points = 70) and updated it in May 2019 (points = 75). It got increased to 85 automatically in Nov 2019 after the 'partner' points being single (points = 85). In Nov round (that happened on 29 Nov), 2611 got invites for 80 & 85 points but I didn't receive the NSW invite despite having 90 points. After checking, it is found that my 'usual country of residence' was mentioned as 'Armenia' by the agent. It should ideally have been 'Australia' and the NSW pin code in 'usual country of residence'. The agent changed the EOI 1 in the 1st week of December. He also said he is ambiguous that NSW could've ignored my EOI 1 already in the past and even after this new address update, it won't consider my profile (and told let's give it a try).

Thinking of the ambiguous confirmation my agent gave me, I created another EOI in Skill Select (190 NSW) for my profile in the 3rd week of December 2019. This is the EOI 2.


Experts, can you please advise on the below:


Is the ambiguous confirmation my agent gave (that NSW won't consider my updated profile because they would've filtered and rejected my application in early months) true?
Is there any issue on having two EOIs for 190 NSW visa in Skill Select? Will it impact NSW reviewing the EOI?
Do u think I'll get an invite from NSW either on EOI 1 or EOI 2?
Will NSW not consider my case at all for invite? I get this feeling because even with 90 points (85+5), I didn't get invite in both Dec & Jan 
Is there a way I can inform or check with NSW on which EOI they will consider for invite?

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Guys,

I wrote to NSW to share data on all the invitations (points, invite date, etc) for few ANSZCO codes. And they were extremely swift in their response. Within 24 hours they shared a sheet with requested details. 

Since the request was informal (not an FOI or GIPA), I was notified not to share it publicly but I can certainly share with you my inferences (for my code only 135112):

1) Please do NOT rely on Immitracker data alone. 
It is extremely misleading and hardly has even 10% of actual cases - atleast for my code which itself is rare. I cannot even imagine how the actual data would be for in demand codes. 

2) The January round was not as small as we all thought. Seeing the data from previous rounds, looks like it was like any other month. 

3) All invitations in Nov and Jan went to people with 90 points and Superior English.
It's safe to say this is an unofficial benchmark. 

4) Invitations in previous months went to people with 85 points (very few 80). 

5) The no. of invitations sent out each round is consistent. And invitation rounds were once a month from July to Jan except Dec. 

6) They did not reveal Onshore/Offshore details.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Guys,
> 
> I wrote to NSW to share data on all the invitations (points, invite date, etc) for few ANSZCO codes. And they were extremely swift in their response. Within 24 hours they shared a sheet with requested details.
> 
> ...


This surely gives a clearer picture. Thanks for sharing. Could you please let us know which email address did you write to?


----------



## J-T (Sep 18, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Guys,
> 
> I wrote to NSW to share data on all the invitations (points, invite date, etc) for few ANSZCO codes. And they were extremely swift in their response. Within 24 hours they shared a sheet with requested details.
> 
> ...


Hi,

By any chance do you have the number of invites for anzsco 133111 from nsw this fiscal year?
I was invited back in November 2019 and lodged visa in December 2019, but I’m curious and would like to know how many people are waiting for their grant in my anzsco code.

Thanks.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Guys,
> 
> I wrote to NSW to share data on all the invitations (points, invite date, etc) for few ANSZCO codes. And they were extremely swift in their response. Within 24 hours they shared a sheet with requested details.
> 
> ...


I have two questions:

1. On bullet point 3 and 4, are the points quoted inclusive of state sponsorship points or not including? 

2. On bullet point 3, do they pick people on points only (of course taking into account the demand) or points + English level? I'm wondering if there's any difference in selection priority between 90 points scorers with competent English vs 90 points scorers with superior English? Would a person with 90 points and superior English stand a higher chance than another person with 90 points and competent (not competent) English.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

unkle_uber said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


1) Including SS

2) Every preinvite was sent to Superior English. So my take is they definitely give 1st preference to highest English level in general. 

If you have 10 more points in you, you should definitely go for it!! 

I’d sell my arm to be in your shoes lol


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> 1) Including SS
> 
> 2) Every preinvite was sent to Superior English. So my take is they definitely give 1st preference to highest English level in general.
> 
> ...


yea I know, my partner and agent has been pushing me to retake ielts / PTE to get another 10 points, which would push my overall score to 95 (90+5). I just wished I did alittle better on my first attempt at ielts (7.5, 7.5, 8, 8). It's just that I'm hoping NSW would invite me for the Feb round for 5 points lesser than the 90 points scorers/invitees in January. Lol


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> yea I know, my partner and agent has been pushing me to retake ielts / PTE to get another 10 points, which would push my overall score to 95 (90+5). I just wished I did alittle better on my first attempt at ielts (7.5, 7.5, 8, 8). It's just that I'm hoping NSW would invite me for the Feb round for 5 points lesser than the 90 points scorers/invitees in January. Lol


Give PTE a shot. With your IELTS score, it would not be difficult for you to get 90 in PTE. I had similar scores in IELTS (gave it twice with similar score). But, with PTE I got my desired score in the first attempt (no human evaluation element involved, I guess).


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

J-T said:


> Hi,
> 
> By any chance do you have the number of invites for anzsco 133111 from nsw this fiscal year?
> I was invited back in November 2019 and lodged visa in December 2019, but I’m curious and would like to know how many people are waiting for their grant in my anzsco code.
> ...


Can you please share your points breakdown?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Give PTE a shot. With your IELTS score, it would not be difficult for you to get 90 in PTE. I had similar scores in IELTS (gave it twice with similar score). But, with PTE I got my desired score in the first attempt (no human evaluation element involved, I guess).


Thank you for the motivation. I'm now one step closer in registering for PTE now .u know its just the whole process of relearning the format altogether. I remembered memorising what was needed from me for ielts writing. That was very daunting!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> Thank you for the motivation. I'm now one step closer in registering for PTE now .u know its just the whole process of relearning the format altogether. I remembered memorising what was needed from me for ielts writing. That was very daunting!


I understand, but you got to do what you got to do. Use the link below. It made things a lot easier for me. The tutor in these videos is amazing. I can even vouch for their paid classes, but looking at your IELTS score, free classes should suffice.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Another quick question. As my PSW expired in last year, now I am an offshore applicant. My working experience is not enough for claiming a five points. But I included it in my application for 190. As per my EOI, it classifies my working experience into “greater than 1 year, but less than 3 year” and awards me 0 points. My concern is, since I am not claiming points on it, I simply select my working experience as “closely related”, just based on my understanding, without EA’s assessment. Would it be an issue if I get a pre-invite? Plus, will the require documents to prove it? I really want to avoid that as our company’s HR is well sensitive for providing references regarding working.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> I understand, but you got to do what you got to do. Use the link below. It made things a lot easier for me. The tutor in these videos is amazing. I can even vouch for their paid classes, but looking at your IELTS score, free classes should suffice.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg


thanks mate! I aim to do PTE by the 3rd week of Feb (hopefully before those dates which they usually send out invites, which was 24th for the month of January).


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

unkle_uber said:


> ajnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > I understand, but you got to do what you got to do. Use the link below. It made things a lot easier for me. The tutor in these videos is amazing. I can even vouch for their paid classes, but looking at your IELTS score, free classes should suffice.
> ...


You should! 

Inspite of my partner and me having straight PTE scores, we’re still 5 points away from 90. We’ve maxed out our points and don’t have any way to improve further. It’s disheartening....

So you’re in a much better position 😄


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

kc_muzik said:


> Guys,
> 
> I wrote to NSW to share data on all the invitations (points, invite date, etc) for few ANSZCO codes. And they were extremely swift in their response. Within 24 hours they shared a sheet with requested details.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's nice @kc_muzik 

By any chance, did your analysis include 2611 codes?

If yes, can you please tell how many invites were sent in Jan 2020 and the points breakdown?

Cheers


----------



## AHMED_REDA (Sep 6, 2016)

A QUick question...
Does anybody knows what are the chances of getting invited from NSW for :
Structural engineer 
80 points +5 SS
Superior English (90 90 89 84)?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Kuta said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Below is my profile.
> 
> ...



I read the whole thing you wrote and the only response I have is that your agent is an idiot and you should consider not using his services. Do you actually need to use an agent? Do you have unsure situation or any problems with law that you need to use an agent? The application process is so easy that you won’t actually need an agent to do it. Everything is easily accessible online. 


Anyways, 1. Nsw reviews applications every time they want to invite people, if they reject one application this month doesn’t mean They won’t take it into consideration during the next one.
2. No issue, you can have as many eois with different emails you want.
3. Which ever has earlier doe (date of application). Your agent messed up your country do you think he put the rest of info correctly like your education or job experience in nsw? I would be worried that there are more mistakes....
4 they will. I waited 4 months with my points.
5. Unfortunately to my knowledge they can’t confirm that kind of information. You applied check if all info is correct and I guess you have to wait.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Guys,
> 
> I wrote to NSW to share data on all the invitations (points, invite date, etc) for few ANSZCO codes. And they were extremely swift in their response. Within 24 hours they shared a sheet with requested details.
> 
> ...


I emailed [email protected] requesting information regarding number of invites, points etc.

I got a reply in few minutes stating that NSW does not disclose this information.

Any chance you can share the email address to which you sent the request.

Thanks


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

Kuta said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello

When your EOI got updated automatically with single points did it change your Date of effect ? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

Hello experts 

I have a doubt regarding date of effect after Nov changes. I submitted my EOI in Nov 2018 with 65 and later updated on 24th July 2019 with 75 for 189 and 80 for 190 for 2613 . Here I claimed 5 points for my partner and 5 for Aus exp points. Later in Nov , I should get 5 more points for partner skills which made my points 80 and 85. In this case what will be my date of effect ? Please advise. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Guys,
> 
> I wrote to NSW to share data on all the invitations (points, invite date, etc) for few ANSZCO codes. And they were extremely swift in their response. Within 24 hours they shared a sheet with requested details.
> 
> ...


Could you please let us know what email or contact you have made? I may have the same question to them to ask?
Or can you share the info in inbox?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

sameena.mahil said:


> Kuta said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts,
> ...


Eoi doesn’t get new date of effect when it’s updated for single points. It only gets updated if you change something manually(at least that’s what happened in November).


----------



## J-T (Sep 18, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> J-T said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


It was 80+5 
Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 20
Work exp: 10
Skilled partner:5


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

veshi said:


> Eoi doesn’t get new date of effect when it’s updated for single points. It only gets updated if you change something manually(at least that’s what happened in November).




Does this mean to claim extra points from Nov we need to change manually details again to get the latest date of effect ? What will be my date of effect if my points changed after Nov 16 from 75 (DOE as 24 July) to 80 on Nov 21 ? My doe will be 24 jul or 21 nov ? I am really confused about this date of effect after Nov changes. Please provide some inputs. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vrian (Jan 3, 2020)

Guys, FYI ... For those with system analysts skill, my friend received final invite this morning. You may expect soon if you have the same skill n have November slot pre-invite and waiting for final go.. 
don’t have more details on this... thought of sharing for the feel good factor 
Happy weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Vrian said:


> Guys, FYI ... For those with system analysts skill, my friend received final invite this morning. You may expect soon if you have the same skill n have November slot pre-invite and waiting for final go..
> don’t have more details on this... thought of sharing for the feel good factor
> Happy weekend.
> 
> ...


Hey thank you for the information. Could you ask your friend his points break down plz


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi folks,

I've seen in https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds this morning that 'State and Territory nominations 2019-20 program year'.

It says NSW has invited 177 people under 190 visa in the month of December. 

Does it mean NSW supplied invites in Dec 2019?

Cheers


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

Kuta said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I've seen in https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds this morning that 'State and Territory nominations 2019-20 program year'.
> 
> ...


Those are final invites, not pre-invites.


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

sameena.mahil said:


> Hello experts
> 
> I have a doubt regarding date of effect after Nov changes. I submitted my EOI in Nov 2018 with 65 and later updated on 24th July 2019 with 75 for 189 and 80 for 190 for 2613 . Here I claimed 5 points for my partner and 5 for Aus exp points. Later in Nov , I should get 5 more points for partner skills which made my points 80 and 85. In this case what will be my date of effect ? Please advise.
> 
> ...


Your DOE will not change. It will be 24th July 2019 as Skill Select will automatically increase 5 points per the regulation changes.

However, if you claim additional points after 16th November, your DOE will change.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sameena.mahil said:


> Hello experts
> 
> I have a doubt regarding date of effect after Nov changes. I submitted my EOI in Nov 2018 with 65 and later updated on 24th July 2019 with 75 for 189 and 80 for 190 for 2613 . Here I claimed 5 points for my partner and 5 for Aus exp points. Later in Nov , I should get 5 more points for partner skills which made my points 80 and 85. In this case what will be my date of effect ? Please advise.
> 
> ...


Just open Skillselect and check your date of effect
What’s the problem in doing that ?

Cheers


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

NB said:


> Just open Skillselect and check your date of effect
> 
> What’s the problem in doing that ?
> 
> ...




Hello NB

After Nov changes my points got updated as 80 and 85 which is correct( 5 more points for partner ) But DOE still showed 24 July 2019 in the EOI copy shared by my agent which is contradicting that date of effect changes as point changes. I asked my agent about this a couple of days back what is my DOE after nov changes as it was still showing 24 July . He also mentioned that doe should have changed as point changed. He updated my EOI now which he should have done after Nov 16 and now DOE became 29th Jan which pushed me back 2 months. Unfortunately I do not have clear idea of this DOE after Nov changes. Apologies if I am asking any irrelevant details. 



Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surya2020 (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi Muzik,

Thanks much for the information. I wonder whether they invited anyone with ANSZCO with 261313 in Jan round. If yes, could you please let me know cut off with the latest DOE so that I can compare my position in the queue.

Thanks







kc_muzik said:


> Guys,
> 
> I wrote to NSW to share data on all the invitations (points, invite date, etc) for few ANSZCO codes. And they were extremely swift in their response. Within 24 hours they shared a sheet with requested details.
> 
> ...


----------



## maverick1310 (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to share that I received final invite today. I had received pre-invite on 29 November.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

veshi said:


> I read the whole thing you wrote and the only response I have is that your agent is an idiot and you should consider not using his services. Do you actually need to use an agent? Do you have unsure situation or any problems with law that you need to use an agent? The application process is so easy that you won’t actually need an agent to do it. Everything is easily accessible online.
> 
> 
> Anyways, 1. Nsw reviews applications every time they want to invite people, if they reject one application this month doesn’t mean They won’t take it into consideration during the next one.
> ...


Thanks a lot @veshi for the detailed answer.

Yes, I was trusting the agent and it costed me. After knowing about the 'residence' mismatch, I had a meeting with the agent to go through each details and confirm if every other detail is correct.

As of now, I've two EOIs --> EOI 1 submitted by my agent and EOI 2 submitted by me (which he does not know). Both are exactly the same but from two different email IDs.

Let's see. Thanks again for the detailed answer. Happy weekend.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

sameena.mahil said:


> Hello
> 
> When your EOI got updated automatically with single points did it change your Date of effect ?
> 
> ...


Nah, it didn't.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Jelly11 said:


> Those are final invites, not pre-invites.


Thanks!

I'm so confused with the stats on pre-invites and invites reported both on FOI and the Invitation rounds - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds.


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

For 491, sponsoring relative must be living in regional areas? Or can someone sponsor an applicant while living in city?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

sameena.mahil said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > Eoi doesn’t get new date of effect when it’s updated for single points. It only gets updated if you change something manually(at least that’s what happened in November).
> ...


What is the change tho? As it seems like it’s not single points since these are 10. Did you add your spouses english? If you changed anything that means your doe is November. The only people that got no change are the ones that ticked never married and skilled spouse with skills assessment and English as they didn’t have to change anything manually.


----------



## Jaseer1947 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hello all ,
I’m computer networks and system engineer anzsco 263111.i have been misleaded by many agencies here .could you please help me with which all states Thai job is in demand .
For sc 491 I have 85 points and for sc 189 I have 75 points .please advise where I can apply for 
Regards , Jaseer


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Jaseer1947 said:


> Hello all ,
> I’m computer networks and system engineer anzsco 263111.i have been misleaded by many agencies here .could you please help me with which all states Thai job is in demand .
> For sc 491 I have 85 points and for sc 189 I have 75 points .please advise where I can apply for
> Regards , Jaseer



Where are you based? How many years of experience do you have? With 75 points you currently don’t have any chance for 189.


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

veshi said:


> What is the change tho? As it seems like it’s not single points since these are 10. Did you add your spouses english? If you changed anything that means your doe is November. The only people that got no change are the ones that ticked never married and skilled spouse with skills assessment and English as they didn’t have to change anything manually.




Mine is a skilled spouse with skills assessment and English. Then as you said my Doe should be 24th July 2019 only. But I checked with my agent on 29th jan 2020 that why DOE has not changed though I claimed 5 more points in Nov. Then he said he don’t know and tried removing my spouse English details and added again which made my doe 29th Jan 2020 now. Then it means he pushed me back 6 months? 
How I can fix this ? Please provide some guidance.


----------



## Jaseer1947 (Jan 27, 2020)

I’m based in Dubai and has 10 years exp


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Guys my relationship status is separated. When I selected this on eoi, the system automation awarded me 10 points. It's been 2 years m separates from spouse n divorce proceedings has just started. What do ull think will they ask me if I get invite?? My occupation is in high demand in NSW with no additional criteria. My points is 80..eoi submitted 6 jan 2020. Thanks


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi Guys,
Got my experience assessed successfully. Lodging 189 application as invited.
Withdrawing all my other EOIs before coming invitation round for hopefuls like me.


----------



## phahmed (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi all 
anyone here received pre-invitation for the occupation of retail pharmacist during the last round 24/1/2020
if yes, how many points and onshore or offshore
thanks in advance


----------



## pkds (Oct 25, 2019)

Hello Members, Has anyone got NSW pre- Invite on 24/01/2020, ICT Project Manager - 135112 and on how many points? 

I am waiting at 85 (including SS, onshore, superior english).

thanks in advance!!


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

sameena.mahil said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > What is the change tho? As it seems like it’s not single points since these are 10. Did you add your spouses english? If you changed anything that means your doe is November. The only people that got no change are the ones that ticked never married and skilled spouse with skills assessment and English as they didn’t have to change anything manually.
> ...


If your change was skilled spouse and you already had that details in your doe won’t change so it would still be last years (July 2019), reason for it is that you already had these details in so it was an automatic change. Automatic changes do not change doe details. 

Unfortunately your agent ****ed up and changed your eoi manually. You cannot fix it. It was the agents fault, so you have to blame him. Your doe is not pushed to January. Manual changes always change doe details. Get your agent fired and never use his services again. I seriously don’t understand why people still use agents when all information is easily available online and the process of application is so simple. I did everything myself it’s not hard. Unless someone has very unsure situation or law problems or no knowledge of English, they should not be using agents really. It’s waste of money.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Nailed said:


> Guys my relationship status is separated. When I selected this on eoi, the system automation awarded me 10 points. It's been 2 years m separates from spouse n divorce proceedings has just started. What do ull think will they ask me if I get invite?? My occupation is in high demand in NSW with no additional criteria. My points is 80..eoi submitted 6 jan 2020. Thanks


You have to provide proof that you are separated or divorced, same as people who are in relationship need to provide relationship proof.


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

veshi said:


> If your change was skilled spouse and you already had that details in your doe won’t change so it would still be last years (July 2019), reason for it is that you already had these details in so it was an automatic change. Automatic changes do not change doe details.
> 
> Unfortunately your agent ****ed up and changed your eoi manually. You cannot fix it. It was the agents fault, so you have to blame him. Your doe is not pushed to January. Manual changes always change doe details. Get your agent fired and never use his services again. I seriously don’t understand why people still use agents when all information is easily available online and the process of application is so simple. I did everything myself it’s not hard. Unless someone has very unsure situation or law problems or no knowledge of English, they should not be using agents really. It’s waste of money.




Thanks so much Veshi for your inputs. I will stop considering his services. Whatever action I take on him now he literally ruined my EOI and aspiration of migration. Your guidance is really helpful. Thanks much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

sameena.mahil said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > If your change was skilled spouse and you already had that details in your doe won’t change so it would still be last years (July 2019), reason for it is that you already had these details in so it was an automatic change. Automatic changes do not change doe details.
> ...


Im sorry it has happened to you though.

I have no idea how your agent even became an agent as it should be basic knowledge for agents that if they change something manually it will affect the does

(I also noticed I made a typo it should be your doe is now pushed to January not “your doe is not pushed).


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Hi guys,

Many of you sent me PMs about data on 2611 codes. I understand this is a popular code and thats' why I consciously did not include it in my query to NSW  It would entail ALOT of effort to retrieve data on it. 

So I suggest interested members like Kuta, Rati Potter, Rmax etc should send a single request to NSW to view list of pre-invites this fiscal year. 

The Iscah link I came across online is here: https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/Iscah_newsletter259.pdf 

Check page 8 for data on ICT Business Analysts and System Analysts


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

veshi said:


> Im sorry it has happened to you though.
> 
> I have no idea how your agent even became an agent as it should be basic knowledge for agents that if they change something manually it will affect the does
> 
> (I also noticed I made a typo it should be your doe is now pushed to January not “your doe is not pushed).




Yeah no problem Veshi. I could have joined forums like this earlier where experts like you would have guided me in an efficient way. It’s unfortunate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Many of you sent me PMs about data on 2611 codes. I understand this is a popular code and thats' why I consciously did not include it in my query to NSW  It would entail ALOT of effort to retrieve data on it.
> 
> ...


Got it, thanks mate.

Cheers


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

veshi said:


> Nailed said:
> 
> 
> > Guys my relationship status is separated. When I selected this on eoi, the system automation awarded me 10 points. It's been 2 years m separates from spouse n divorce proceedings has just started. What do ull think will they ask me if I get invite?? My occupation is in high demand in NSW with no additional criteria. My points is 80..eoi submitted 6 jan 2020. Thanks
> ...


Thanks Veshi, divorce filing paper is fine? What can i show to prove m separated?? I hope they won't ask to get spouse medical or pcc. Cos that won't be possible for me


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

Nailed said:


> Thanks Veshi, divorce filing paper is fine? What can i show to prove m separated?? I hope they won't ask to get spouse medical or pcc. Cos that won't be possible for me


I believe if you can prove that two of you have been living in separate addresses from the date you have marked as 'separated' would be sufficient.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Nailed said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > Nailed said:
> ...


This paper should be fine if it is some sort of an official confirmation that the divorce papers have been received by the court. If you can you can ask your ex partner to provide their utility bill with their name on it that shows different address. If you can’t the first document should be sufficient.


----------



## newkidon190 (Feb 3, 2020)

*190 - Medical Exam*

Hi,

Apologies for a newbie question, would you be able to provide insights on when to complete the medical exam for 190? Is it after you lodged the 190 visa application?
I don't see any visa 190 in My Health Declaration dropdown for visas.

Appreciate your response.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Has anyone claimed additional points as per new he guidelines for experience where total experience is counted not the one after deduction by ACS. Is PF statement and Form 16 necessary for employees with non taxable income for claiming the same?


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi everyone, may I ask *what is the current average processing time for the NSW 190 visa nomination application?*


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

veshi said:


> This paper should be fine if it is some sort of an official confirmation that the divorce papers have been received by the court. If you can you can ask your ex partner to provide their utility bill with their name on it that shows different address. If you can’t the first document should be sufficient.


Hi Veshi, may I ask how long did it take from NSW to process your application?


----------



## rajatbaweja (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi 
Can anyone suggest/comment what are the chances for invite in my profile - 
For NSW state nomination 
Electronics Engineer 233411
Total points - 85+5
Last EOI score update - Feb 2020


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajatbaweja said:


> Hi
> Can anyone suggest/comment what are the chances for invite in my profile -
> For NSW state nomination
> Electronics Engineer 233411
> ...


No one can predict a SS 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 

Cheers


----------



## Bloem87 (Apr 18, 2018)

kc_muzik said:


> Guys,
> 
> I wrote to NSW to share data on all the invitations (points, invite date, etc) for few ANSZCO codes. And they were extremely swift in their response. Within 24 hours they shared a sheet with requested details.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! Is the points mark you posted including state nomination and only for the ANSZCO codes you asked for?

Also can you please say how you contacted them and if possible also the wording you used in your request to NSW.

Thanks


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi All,

Quick Question

For ACS Work Experience Reference Letter- Authorised Person can be my direct manager, if not who then ? 


"Company Letterhead and signed by an authorised person for the organisation (digital signatures are acceptable and must be verifiable)"


Cheers!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

R.Max said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick Question
> 
> ...


Your Direct Manager, Dept. Head, Director or anyone authorised. Could be your HR too if they can authorise your RnR


----------



## bilawalkhan (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi guys how can I update my status of offshore do u have nsw state email so I can email them and let them know that I'm no more onshore I'm offshore now


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

bilawalkhan said:


> Hi guys how can I update my status of offshore do u have nsw state email so I can email them and let them know that I'm no more onshore I'm offshore now


As you haven't received an invite, just update your current address in EOI.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi all, those who have gotten a final invitation from NSW, how could you draft a health declaration while it's not exist in the list among the other options?


Screenshot >> http://uppic.muangmuk.go.th/image/lhEus


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hamadeh said:


> Hi all, those who have gotten a final invitation from NSW, how could you draft a health declaration while it's not exist in the list among the other options?
> 
> 
> Screenshot >> Untitled - Uppic


You can use the 189 option to generate the hap id 

Cheers


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi,

Can somebody please suggest if there is any rule change for counting experience after ACS cut off date? or is it the same?
e.g. I have total 5 yrs of experience but I could claim only for 3 yrs as ACS has deducted first 2 yrs of experience.
so is this rule the same as of now or any changes.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NishaNene said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can somebody please suggest if there is any rule change for counting experience after ACS cut off date? or is it the same?
> e.g. I have total 5 yrs of experience but I could claim only for 3 yrs as ACS has deducted first 2 yrs of experience.
> so is this rule the same as of now or any changes.


There has been no official updates regarding this "policy change" from DHA. There are a few MARA agents who are claiming this new update, but nothing of the sort is available online. It would be a risk to claim additional points and then later face a rejected application.


----------



## Efk (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello there! I am a new one here, so sorry for questions. Me and my husband got EOI with 80 points for 491 visa and 70 for 190. Electrical engineer and electronics engineer. Does somebody got invitation with this points? I am going to take more 10 points through the IELTS, will it be possible to get 190 with 80 points? 🙄 Thanks toceveryone who will answer and share their thoughts!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Efk said:


> Hello there! I am a new one here, so sorry for questions. Me and my husband got EOI with 80 points for 491 visa and 70 for 190. Electrical engineer and electronics engineer. Does somebody got invitation with this points? I am going to take more 10 points through the IELTS, will it be possible to get 190 with 80 points? 🙄 Thanks toceveryone who will answer and share their thoughts!


Unfortunately, there is no way to predict an invite as far as state sponsorship is concerned. Also, for both Electrical and Electronics Engineer ANZSCO codes 'additional criteria' applies (living and currently working in NSW for a period of 1 year). As soon as you have your IELTS results, create an EOI (for 190) if you are able to fulfill the additional criteria.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

praneethpd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the forum. Please excuse me if the clarifications I ask for are pretty naive.
> 
> ...


I am not sure if you are aware but this is the latest update from NSW:


> "Commencing January 2020, NSW will generally not invite candidates to apply for nomination by NSW for a Skilled Nominated visa ( subclass 190) if they are currently residing in another Australian state or territory."


----------



## adityapatel (Sep 10, 2019)

(Deleted)


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Hope the next round is on 20/21 Feb!


----------



## KM7 (Oct 16, 2019)

*NSW 190 List Updated*

NSW 190 Occupation List got updated today i.e. 10 Feb 2020


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

KM7 said:


> NSW 190 Occupation List got updated today i.e. 10 Feb 2020



Any major changes?


----------



## KM7 (Oct 16, 2019)

Seems like high/medium/low/limited categories changed for some occupations


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

KM7 said:


> Seems like high/medium/low/limited categories changed for some occupations


Yeah. Looks like alot of the medium priority occupations have been pushed down to low including accountant.


----------



## nopalito (Dec 13, 2019)

KM7 said:


> NSW 190 Occupation List got updated today i.e. 10 Feb 2020


Can you share the link where you found the updated list. I have this list https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list , but I can't see any update on it


----------



## KM7 (Oct 16, 2019)

I cannot paste the link, but it is available on NSW website
@business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list


----------



## nopalito (Dec 13, 2019)

KM7 said:


> I cannot paste the link, but it is available on NSW website
> @business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list


Thank you for the link, I don't know why my link wasn't working. Anyway, I sadly realised that they cut down the availability of many occupations, including mine


----------



## KM7 (Oct 16, 2019)

Change in Number of Occupations with specific Availability category:

High 11 to 5
Medium 9 to 9
Low 31 to 20
Limited 135 to 152

but occupations have been downgraded from high to medium to low to limited


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

nopalito said:


> Thank you for the link, I don't know why my link wasn't working. Anyway, I sadly realised that they cut down the availability of many occupations, including mine


It is like watching the doors of NSW/Australia closing slowly


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> It is like watching the doors of NSW/Australia closing slowly


When one door closes, another door opens
All doors are interconnected 
You just to choose the next opening door

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> nopalito said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the link, I don't know why my link wasn't working. Anyway, I sadly realised that they cut down the availability of many occupations, including mine
> ...


That would essentially mean invites will be cut down to half for some job codes like ours...

It’s going down the wire now!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NB said:


> When one door closes, another door opens
> All doors are interconnected
> You just to choose the next opening door
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB, this means a lot. I hope what you said comes true to applicants like me who are hanging by a thin hair.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> That would essentially mean invites will be cut down to half for some job codes like ours...
> 
> It’s going down the wire now!


True KC...hang in there mate...things will work out...


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

KM7 said:


> Change in Number of Occupations with specific Availability category:
> 
> High 11 to 5
> Medium 9 to 9
> ...


Thanks @KM7.

I just checked and found the following 5 occupations are of High availability now.

Can someone tell me what does that mean?

ICT Business Analyst
Developer programmer
Software engineer
Software tester
Chef

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

NB said:


> When one door closes, another door opens
> 
> All doors are interconnected
> 
> ...


Despite all the guidance you give, you've always been a motivator @NB.

Thank you!

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kuta said:


> Thanks @KM7.
> 
> I just checked and found the following 5 occupations are of High availability now.
> 
> ...


It’s not ambiguous 
These skills are in shortage in the state and applicants with these anzsco codes are likely to be invited in more numbers as compared to codes within lower demand

I see that software tester is still in high demand but I have not heard of too many applicants being invited , if at all any 

Cheers


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi guys, may I ask if invites are being sent to applicants with English language ability as part of the consideration or are EOI's purely sorted by points ? 

For example, would an EOI with 90 points that had 7 for IELTS be less preferred or be of a lower priority than another EOI with the same 90 points that had 8 for IELTS ?


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

unkle_uber said:


> Hi guys, may I ask if invites are being sent to applicants with English language ability as part of the consideration or are EOI's purely sorted by points ?
> 
> For example, would an EOI with 90 points that had 7 for IELTS be less preferred or be of a lower priority than another EOI with the same 90 points that had 8 for IELTS ?


Less preferred. NSW tends to invite ppl with superior English level and working experience.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> Hi guys, may I ask if invites are being sent to applicants with English language ability as part of the consideration or are EOI's purely sorted by points ?
> 
> For example, would an EOI with 90 points that had 7 for IELTS be less preferred or be of a lower priority than another EOI with the same 90 points that had 8 for IELTS ?


Selection process
The selection process is competitive. NSW generally selects the highest ranking candidates who meet the NSW nomination criteria in each occupation

This can include:

*
Occupation on NSW Priority Skilled Occupation List
To be living in NSW, and have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in your nominated occupation (if applicable)
Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
English language ability
*
Skilled employment


https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...inated-visa-subclass-190/selecting-applicants


----------



## kp2174 (Feb 11, 2020)

Hello there,
I have submitted Eoi for 190 NSW in occupation - Systems Administrator with 90 + 5 (SS) points including skilled partner's 10 points. 
Main applicant - Systems Administrator in STSOL list. 
Spouse - Engineering Technologist in MLTSSL list with Competent English. 
So, in this case, will they count partner's 10 points for this visa? 
Thanks.


----------



## krishgee.007 (Jan 31, 2020)

What are the chances for 261313 with 85 points for NSW190 Feb 2020??

Any idea as it is under High Availability now as per yesterday Occupation list updated.

Also, please suggest next EOI invite date?

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

krishgee.007 said:


> What are the chances for 261313 with 85 points for NSW190 Feb 2020??
> 
> Any idea as it is under High Availability now as per yesterday Occupation list updated.
> 
> ...


hi normally the EOI invite for 189 happens on 11th of each month, maybe a day earlier or later.

If u r referring to NSW 190 then no one can predict it. Normally it happens in the last two weeks of each month, especially Friday. But no one can be sure abt that. If u have superior English and are claiming points for working experience, and ur currently within NSW, then odds are good to me.


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

kp2174 said:


> Hello there,
> I have submitted Eoi for 190 NSW in occupation - Systems Administrator with 90 + 5 (SS) points including skilled partner's 10 points.
> Main applicant - Systems Administrator in STSOL list.
> Spouse - Engineering Technologist in MLTSSL list with Competent English.
> ...


Yes. The spouse should have a valid skill assessment though.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

**deleted due to repost*


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Johnnytheman said:


> Less preferred. NSW tends to invite ppl with superior English level and working experience.


i see... i always thought those who got invited was due to their high points mainly, of which english language contributed to it, rather that just English level itself. 

So what about a 95 points scorer with 7 IELTS vs 90 points scorer with 9 IELTS ? they would still pick the higher overall scorer right ?


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

unkle_uber said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > Less preferred. NSW tends to invite ppl with superior English level and working experience.
> ...


yes, based on the criteria NSW gives. But I recall that I read a FOI once abt NSW 190, and all ppl received the invitation have superior English level.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

unkle_uber said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > Less preferred. NSW tends to invite ppl with superior English level and working experience.
> ...


Hi mate, 

Honestly you’d be better off getting a superior score and then discussing this topic 🙂 

Otherwise you’ll always have that one missed out factor that will cause regret later.

There’s really no hard and fast rule for selection, that’s beyond our control.

But what we can do is get more points 😉


----------



## krishgee.007 (Jan 31, 2020)

Johnnytheman said:


> hi normally the EOI invite for 189 happens on 11th of each month, maybe a day earlier or later.
> 
> If u r referring to NSW 190 then no one can predict it. Normally it happens in the last two weeks of each month, especially Friday. But no one can be sure abt that. If u have superior English and are claiming points for working experience, and ur currently within NSW, then odds are good to me.


Thanks Mate, it's really useful facts.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## remya. (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi,

please help, 

Prior to apply for skill assessment, i wished to aware about my job market and searched in job websites like 'seek' and 'indeed'.
As my occupation is listed on NSW occupation list, i have searched by location of NSW. Ihave seen many opportunities showing location as ' Sydney NSW'. Since its showing Sydney i confused, how could we confirm whether its regional area or not.

Please suggest.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

remya. said:


> Hi,
> 
> please help,
> 
> ...


Sydney is not a regional area. Refer the link below:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ia/regional-migration/eligible-regional-areas


----------



## CaptainImm (Jan 25, 2020)

Can we show assets as evidence for funds or only liquid is allowed for 491


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

NB said:


> It’s not ambiguous
> 
> These skills are in shortage in the state and applicants with these anzsco codes are likely to be invited in more numbers as compared to codes within lower demand
> 
> ...


Thanks @NB for your inputs.

Cheers


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

I need an expert advice and have 2 questions : 

1. I got an invitation of 491 but I just realized that I made a mistake in my EOI. I had a positive ACS assessment for Software Engineer 261313. but in My EOI, i mistakenly selected Software and application programmer as nominated occupation instead of Software engineer but the ACS assessment # was correctly mentioned. now I received an invitation to apply for the visa, should I proceed or not ? is there any method to revert this change as the invitation is for 'Software and application programmer' ?

2. is there any chance to get the NSW-190 invitation for 80 (70+5) points ? I have following points breakdown 

nominated occupation = Software Engineer 261313
English Language Ability = 20
Year Of Experience = 15
Age = 15 
Education = 25

Please respond to my both queries. would really appreciate the helpful advice,


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

They’ve updated the list 😭

https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

rohan11 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need an expert advice and have 2 questions :
> 
> ...


I think it's best to inform the NSW government first and make the change in EOI if they ask you to do so.


----------



## GermaGaruda66 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

What are my chances of invite for NSW 190 Web Developer (261212) 85 + 5?


----------



## krishgee.007 (Jan 31, 2020)

lightningThunder said:


> I think it's best to inform the NSW government first and make the change in EOI if they ask you to do so.


Is that sure for NSW? As per NSw site 491 is still yet to start??
Is this for other states?

Kindly confirm.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

unkle_uber said:


> I have invested way more than $100k in australia, not directly to Sydney, but in Melbourne (my education) and I have set aside money to purchase a property within the 1st year of landing to NSW.
> 
> Your point on NSW that they should give priority to applicants PURELY living inside NSW defeats the purpose of the skilled migration visa. I think no where in the latest updates from DOHA mentioned that offshore applicants are not favoured. The priority is given to onshore (NSW) applicants (fair enough) and also to offshore applicants (for those occupations with no additional criteria). There must be a reason why there are occupations that
> do not have additional criteria at all and this is where the skilled migration visa comes in.
> ...


And what actually this system really is, of scoring points? Have a degree, bit of experience and high English score? Australia's visa system is ridiculous and I personally have been here 2 years working in a very highly skilled position, paying more taxes (and public schooling) than you payed for education and what do I get for my trouble? Measly 5 points, which is insulting. Australia shows no interest in keeping talent, but rather lack of interest in making things fair.

NZ has far more advanced visa system where you actually get more points for working in the country already, which is fair. You already show that you are valuable, obviously, or else nobody would employ you...and PR process is just a formality. You're off shore but have job offer? You are in 100%.

Australia gives more points for English score, which is useless...anyone above IELTS 6-7 can work and live normally without issues (which are almost 90% of my colleagues on PR). But they have to cut immigration somehow so then make this ridiculous English language competition which current points system is. And don't get me started on NAATI points.

So in a nutshell, yes, people already living, working and contributing to the system should be given a priority. They already have local experience and ties, and should be treated more fairly. Finally someone in NSW started making sense of all this migration problems.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> And what actually this system really is, of scoring points? Have a degree, bit of experience and high English score? Australia's visa system is ridiculous and I personally have been here 2 years working in a very highly skilled position, paying more taxes (and public schooling) than you payed for education and what do I get for my trouble? Measly 5 points, which is insulting. Australia shows no interest in keeping talent, but rather lack of interest in making things fair.
> 
> NZ has far more advanced visa system where you actually get more points for working in the country already, which is fair. You already show that you are valuable, obviously, or else nobody would employ you...and PR process is just a formality. You're off shore but have job offer? You are in 100%.
> 
> ...


that's just assuming onshore applicants are already employed in those occupations in the skilled list, then yes it makes sense to give priority to those who are already employed in those occupations in the list. 

But what about those occupations that are in the list that no onshore applicants are taking up or even local citizens filling up that job ? There's a reason why those jobs are in demand, and therefore need offshore applicants to fill up, which is the entire purpose of the skilled migration visa. I think you're just NOT looking at the bigger picture.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

unkle_uber said:


> that's just assuming onshore applicants are already employed in those occupations in the skilled list, then yes it makes sense to give priority to those who are already employed in those occupations in the list.
> 
> But what about those occupations that are in the list that no onshore applicants are taking up or even local citizens filling up that job ? There's a reason why those jobs are in demand, and therefore need offshore applicants to fill up, which is the entire purpose of the skilled migration visa. I think you're just NOT looking at the bigger picture.


Yeah, that's my whole point, if you're employed in your occupation that you are applying PR for as well, you should be given priority over someone overseas. What happened before is that you get chucked back in the queue with everyone else, which is really unfair. 

It still is unfair to be honest, as main issue with everyone here getting a job is "Australian experience". Without it, it is extremely hard to get a job here, being on PR or not, and I've met countless Uber drivers who are qualified engineers on PR but searching for work for months...even years. So what's the purpose of all these skills that were tested prior getting a PR if none of it matter once they ask you about aussie experience. I know it might sound like having a PR is magical thing but many people here are getting rude awakening when nobody could care less about their assessed skills. It's sad situation and misleading for many who spend their savings to come over here.

I agree with your second point, if there in nobody applying on shore or in NSW...then go to the overseas or interstate applications pool...that makes sense.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

THis has changed i believe. Earlier it was not required to be Living in NSW---

NSW occupation requirements
Your occupation must be on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List.

NSW cannot provide an indication of the likelihood of invitation.

All candidates must have had their qualifications assessed as suitable to work in the nominated occupation in Australia. Read about the suitable skills assessment.

Some occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Occupation List are now subject to an additional requirement for nomination by NSW.

The additional requirement for these occupations is to be living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in the nominated occupation.

These occupations are indicated on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> NZ has far more advanced visa system where you actually get more points for working in the country already, which is fair. You already show that you are valuable, obviously, or else nobody would employ you...and PR process is just a formality. You're off shore but have job offer? You are in 100%.
> 
> Australia gives more points for English score, which is useless...anyone above IELTS 6-7 can work and live normally without issues (which are almost 90% of my colleagues on PR). But they have to cut immigration somehow so then make this ridiculous English language competition which current points system is. And don't get me started on NAATI points.


That's why I am still wondering 

-Many Superior English achievers (by that scam test) still not able to understand simple legal terms or definition on Aus immigration stuff.

-Many Superior English achievers (by that scam test) still need to ask someone else here regarding whether which state accept offshore, which state able to let them in, etc. while this information is already available in state websites. Able to achieve superior English but do not have the potential to research their life ??

-Many Superior English achievers (by that scam test) still hunting for a job here (both onshore and offshore). Still driving Uber, Menulog, Deliveroo while obtaining a PR with "skilled" visa. I know it is not wrong and you have the right to do anything in your life with PR but is it ethically appropriate and consistent with purpose of the visa??

If I can change the skill immigration program, I would get rid of English bonus points. Setup the English score threshold for each occupation instead (Doctor, Medical fields need higher English requirement while others need only IELTS 6-7).

Also, I would require all applicants to claim work experience points at least 5 points. It is skilled migration not point competition migration.

I saw many new graduates just come here for PR while do not have adequate experience and even do not have passion in the field they choose at all, they just want to stay here indefinitely. An IT course in one Go8 university, many students still plagiarise with their paperwork assignment/programming assignment.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

dybydx said:


> That's why I am still wondering
> 
> -Many Superior English achievers (by that scam test) still not able to understand simple legal terms or definition on Aus immigration stuff.
> 
> ...


Yeah exactly my point too, it's not a skill competition, rather a "who can score more in IELTS or PTE test". To base someone's skill solely on his ability to pass a test that has nothing to do with their actual skills...is just crazy. 

Now I know this is controversial topic, and many will come back with all this skilled migration buzzwords, but really, it's just a point score game that can be manipulated.

I will always take great engineer with 6 in IELTS over mediocre one with score 8, and that how this whole system should work. Not just for sake of people who are already in the country, but for ones who get PR overseas and struggle to meet ends here. It's pointless to bring "skilled" people and then never give them any skilled employment.

Just yesterday I got private message on LinkedIn by fellow civil engineer, asking for work opportunities. He got PR in 2018 an got here year ago, 10yrs experience in Dubai...he hasn't landed a single interview in one year. Not a single one! He has scored 8 in IELTS, that really helped him a lot. He is depressed and realised that to survive he will need to do menial jobs or go Uber...there is nothing else for him because he has no "aussie experience". All doors closed.


----------



## krishgee.007 (Jan 31, 2020)

Is there any NSW 190 invites for today?

Please update if any invites and with Anzac code.
Thanks and congrats for everyone

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Yeah exactly my point too, it's not a skill competition, rather a "who can score more in IELTS or PTE test". To base someone's skill solely on his ability to pass a test that has nothing to do with their actual skills...is just crazy.
> 
> Now I know this is controversial topic, and many will come back with all this skilled migration buzzwords, but really, it's just a point score game that can be manipulated.
> 
> ...


Australian PR process ensures that uber doesn’t face a shortage of experienced and highly qualified drivers

Cheers


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

So now that NSW has made changes to their occupation list making many high demand occupation to Medium n low, my question is will only the fresh eoi submitters after this change be invited as per low, medium high and the eoi put up before this change will be invited as per the high medium low category existent at their time OR else everyone whether new or Old eoi will now be invited as per new changes in category? I submitted my eoi in jan 2020 and my occupation was High, just now it has turned medium...Thanks..


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Nailed said:


> So now that NSW has made changes to their occupation list making many high demand occupation to Medium n low, my question is will only the fresh eoi submitters after this change be invited as per low, medium high and the eoi put up before this change will be invited as per the high medium low category existent at their time OR else everyone whether new or Old eoi will now be invited as per new changes in category? I submitted my eoi in jan 2020 and my occupation was High, just now it has turned medium...Thanks..


Everybody is going to be invited per new category.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

As per paxmigration website, 1188 invitations issued by NSW till Dec 2019. Adding another 200 approx in Jan, we’re down to about 1600 invitations left to be issued till June.

And as per the Iscah website, though the cut off decreased from 95 to 90 pts for few 189 occupations, it’s still looking increasingly hard for 85 pointers. So the 190 invitations cut off is also probably still at 90. 

Don’t be surprised if 85 pointers are left in the cold in the upcoming Feb round.

Long story short: Got to wait!


----------



## krishgee.007 (Jan 31, 2020)

kc_muzik said:


> As per paxmigration website, 1188 invitations issued by NSW till Dec 2019. Adding another 200 approx in Jan, we’re down to about 1600 invitations left to be issued till June.
> 
> And as per the Iscah website, though the cut off decreased from 95 to 90 pts for few 189 occupations, it’s still looking increasingly hard for 85 pointers. So the 190 invitations cut off is also probably still at 90.
> 
> ...


Are you ICT with 90 pointers??

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi guys, two questions...

1- How can I pay to the DOHA via vac installments?

2- Assuming I got ITA, I know I should accept it within 60 days, but is there a specific period between accepting the invitation and submitting my application, or it's open?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hamadeh said:


> Hi guys, two questions...
> 
> 1- How can I pay to the DOHA via vac installments?
> 
> 2- Assuming I got ITA, I know I should accept it within 60 days, but is there a specific period between accepting the invitation and submitting my application, or it's open?


1? What is VAC instalments ?
You have to pay the vac2 fees in shot after you get the invoice
There is no provision for instalments

2. You have 60 days from the invite to submit the application and pay the fees
If you don’t, the invite will lapse

Cheers


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

NB said:


> 1? What is VAC instalments ?
> You have to pay the vac2 fees in shot after you get the invoice
> There is no provision for instalments
> 
> ...


1*- I'm only asking given that I saw many people on immitracker got this invoice a while from the CO after submitting the app.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hamadeh said:


> 1*- I'm only asking given that I saw many people on immitracker got this invoice a while from the CO after submitting the app.


The co will ask you for evidence of functional English 
At that point you can ask him to give you the VAC2 payment invoice
You cannot pay the fees voluntarily without the invoice

Cheers


----------



## Harsh24 (Feb 15, 2020)

Accountant waiting for nsw 190

Hi guys 
I have 100 points for nsw state 
Submitted on 23/12/2019

Point breakdown 
Age 30
Study 20
Pte 20
Py 5
Naati 5
Exp nsw 5 
Partner 10
State 5 

What are my chances ? How long would it take to get invite ?

My visa is expiring in May 2020 ?
Should I apply student visa again ? 
Kindly give your suggestions 
Thanks


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

krishgee.007 said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > As per paxmigration website, 1188 invitations issued by NSW till Dec 2019. Adding another 200 approx in Jan, we’re down to about 1600 invitations left to be issued till June.
> ...


135112 with 85 points Offshore


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Harsh24 said:


> Accountant waiting for nsw 190
> 
> Hi guys
> I have 100 points for nsw state
> ...


I'll be surprised if you dont get an invite by end of Feb. Keep us updated.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Harsh24 said:


> Accountant waiting for nsw 190
> 
> Hi guys
> I have 100 points for nsw state
> ...


You should have your Plan B ready as there are a lot of people ahead of you in the queue and NSW hasn't invited accountants in the last 2 rounds of December and January (as no invites were reported on FB or forum).

So plan accordingly.

All the best.


----------



## neerajkh (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi Guys, 

I have submitted my EOI with 90 Points in NSW in 261313, working in Sydney. 
do I have any chance to get invitation? 
I have not attempted NAATI yet, but should I go fo NAATI or should I wait ? 
NAATI exam date is showing in Nov, any suggestion?


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

neerajkh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 90 Points in NSW in 261313, working in Sydney.
> do I have any chance to get invitation?
> ...


NAATI always releases more seats without announcement. If you keep browsing their website u may find a seat even in next month. Plus, u can withdraw your book test 35 days (35 or 33, not sure) before the testing date without any penalty, so you can definitely set a test first and then see how the invitation goes. 90 includes state nominations points or not?


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

neerajkh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 90 Points in NSW in 261313, working in Sydney.
> do I have any chance to get invitation?
> ...


Current trend for IT is 90+5 or 95+5.... Goodluck


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

R.Max said:


> Current trend for IT is 90+5 or 95+5.... Goodluck


Hi R.Max, If someone is having 90+5 in NSW-- He already might have been invited under 189.


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

dybydx said:


> That's why I am still wondering
> 
> -Many Superior English achievers (by that scam test) still not able to understand simple legal terms or definition on Aus immigration stuff.
> 
> ...


In regards to Scam test, I have perfect example how fake it is. My wife had W 8, S 9, L 8.5, R 9 in Academics IELTS to qualify for assessment as a teacher, but when she went to Scam test on first try she got 73 overall. Scam test is actually a bogus computer paper with nothing to do with English.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

aamien said:


> In regards to Scam test, I have perfect example how fake it is. My wife had W 8, S 9, L 8.5, R 9 in Academics IELTS to qualify for assessment as a teacher, but when she went to Scam test on first try she got 73 overall. Scam test is actually a bogus computer paper with nothing to do with English.


I had a score of R 9, L 9 , W 8, S 8 when I gave my Academic IELTS in 2015.

and when I gave my PTE in 2018 I got a score of 90 overall.

But I would like to agree with you that PTE has very little to do with English are more to do with algorithms. (which can be manipulated)


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

shashkaps said:


> Hi R.Max, If someone is having 90+5 in NSW-- He already might have been invited under 189.


hey, you are right with that, but people Post Nov are on 90 points are still waiting for 189. (At least thats what the Feb Round 189 is cleared till) 

People are greedy and wants to wait for 190 coz it has less processing time while holding on to 189 invite for 2 months. 

NSW has always been picky and inviting people with higher points with work experience, in the current situation anybody who has lived and worked in NSW for 1 year should get invite soon with 90 + 5 or 95 + 5. Since the competition is very less. 

They send out invite for group of occupations every months 

Finger-crossed.


----------



## remya. (Jan 13, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> Sydney is not a regional area. Refer the link below:
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ia/regional-migration/eligible-regional-areas



Good Morning, Thanks for the reply.

I have seen this link. But its quite difficult to search jobs in regional areas of NSW. All the jobs related to my ANZSCO CODE in Sydney only. Usually i will copy down the name of places other than Sydney and search the post code in Google and check out with the post codes given on ' allowed post code of designated regional areas' in DHA site. Is there any method to search out jobs exclusively for regional areas.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Hoping for pre invites round day after tomorrow..


----------



## ebarhouche (Feb 19, 2020)

*General motor mechanic*

hello Guys,
Could anyone tell me what are my chance of being invited by NSW after lodging EOI as per below details:
1-Motor mechanic
2-12 years of experience
3-60 POINTS+5
4-IELTS :7


----------



## neerajkh (Feb 18, 2020)

*neerajkh*



Johnnytheman said:


> NAATI always releases more seats without announcement. If you keep browsing their website u may find a seat even in next month. Plus, u can withdraw your book test 35 days (35 or 33, not sure) before the testing date without any penalty, so you can definitely set a test first and then see how the invitation goes. 90 includes state nominations points or not?


I have 85 + 5, Thanks for the advice, I will check for the NAATI exam dates. Do you have any idea when NSW will invite for Feb Month ?


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Architect Joe said:


> Hoping for pre invites round day after tomorrow..


Is it happening this Friday? 

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

R.Max said:


> hey, you are right with that, but people Post Nov are on 90 points are still waiting for 189. (At least thats what the Feb Round 189 is cleared till)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey @R.Max,

Thanks for the msg!

Do u think 95+5 would still be waiting for 190 NSW?

And the 85+5 don't stand a chance at all? 

Cheers


----------



## krishgee.007 (Jan 31, 2020)

Kuta said:


> Hey @R.Max,
> 
> Thanks for the msg!
> 
> ...


One of my friend got 80+5 261313 code in NSW pre invite Jan 24th2020 for ..Also, 90 points including SS received with final invite on the same time. However, 
There is another friend waiting for NSW with 90 points still from November19.

It is the one point I'm still confused!! About the selection..Both has same NSW exp.

What the expected odds for newly updated occupation lost after feb10 NSW.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

No one can understand NSW 190 preinvite.



krishgee.007 said:


> One of my friend got 80+5 261313 code in NSW pre invite Jan 24th2020 for ..Also, 90 points including SS received with final invite on the same time. However,
> There is another friend waiting for NSW with 90 points still from November19.
> 
> It is the one point I'm still confused!! About the selection..Both has same NSW exp.
> ...


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

krishgee.007 said:


> One of my friend got 80+5 261313 code in NSW pre invite Jan 24th2020 for ..Also, 90 points including SS received with final invite on the same time. However,
> There is another friend waiting for NSW with 90 points still from November19.
> 
> It is the one point I'm still confused!! About the selection..Both has same NSW exp.
> ...


Sigh! 

Any luck your other friend got 189 with 90 points from Nov 2019?



Cheers


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Kuta said:


> Hey @R.Max,
> 
> Thanks for the msg!
> 
> ...


It is unlikely 95 + 5 waiting for 190. 

85 + 5 does stand a chance but you never know when you will be invited. 

NSW Selection is a mystery..best try to get highest points you can.


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

Did they give preinvite for 261313 in NSW in Jan round ? If so, any idea what points were given? 


_-------------_
NSW: 95 points DOE Jan 6
180: 90 points Jan 6
Code: 261313


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

HI every one,
I am newbie, my EOI is on 5th Jan with 85+5 for 190 NSW, my occupation is Management Consultant? Any chance to get invite for this Financial year?
Tks!!!


----------



## surya2020 (Dec 24, 2019)

krishgee.007 said:


> One of my friend got 80+5 261313 code in NSW pre invite Jan 24th2020 for ..Also, 90 points including SS received with final invite on the same time. However,
> There is another friend waiting for NSW with 90 points still from November19.
> 
> It is the one point I'm still confused!! About the selection..Both has same NSW exp.
> ...


Hi Krish,

Interesting!! Is he a single applicant?

How much experience he has?


----------



## krishgee.007 (Jan 31, 2020)

Nope he secured his 5+ points by Nov change..

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## krishgee.007 (Jan 31, 2020)

krishgee.007 said:


> Nope he secured his 5+ points by Nov change..
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


Additionally he has extensive NSW IT experience over 4.5 years.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

krishgee.007 said:


> krishgee.007 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope he secured his 5+ points by Nov change..
> ...


That’s probably why. Nsw cares a lot about how long you lived and worked here.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

R.Max said:


> It is unlikely 95 + 5 waiting for 190.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm.

85 (+5) is the max I can get. I've to wait for a year to get another 5 from experience points. Let's see. 

Cheers


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

krishgee.007 said:


> Additionally he has extensive NSW IT experience over 4.5 years.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


Hello Brother,

Does your friend score 20 in English?

I heard that's the primary criteria for NSW.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ptepreparation said:


> Hello Brother,
> 
> Does your friend score 20 in English?
> 
> ...


This is just a myth

Cheers


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

ptepreparation said:


> Hello Brother,
> 
> Does your friend score 20 in English?
> 
> ...


never have i heard that, in order to get an invitation, one must attain Superior (20 points) for english for any occupation.


----------



## Yulkamv (Nov 10, 2019)

Hopefully there will be an invitation round tomorrow. Good luck to everyone. I'm a Multimedia Specialist (261211) with 95 points including state points. Unfortunately this occupation is not popular for NSW, but still hope for the best.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

NB said:


> This is just a myth
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


May be @NB is correct but as per the FOI, literally all the invites NSW sent (at least for ICT) are of Superior English! 

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Yulkamv said:


> Hopefully there will be an invitation round tomorrow. Good luck to everyone. I'm a Multimedia Specialist (261211) with 95 points including state points. Unfortunately this occupation is not popular for NSW, but still hope for the best.


 and all the best to you @Yulkamv 

Cheers


----------



## Yulkamv (Nov 10, 2019)

Kuta said:


> and all the best to you @Yulkamv
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much!


----------



## GR01 (Feb 20, 2020)

@krishgee.007 Please make sure your friend has mentioned Australia-NSW in the usual country of residence in EOI if he is living in NSW and expecting 190. I did this mistake earlier and it is very important.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Is there any way to submit my application to DOHA and pay later?

________________

NSW EOI: Dec.

NSW pre-I: Jan.

NSW approval: Feb.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hamadeh said:


> Is there any way to submit my application to DOHA and pay later?
> 
> ________________
> 
> ...


YES
Become the son in law of the Australian government 

Cheers


----------



## krishgee.007 (Jan 31, 2020)

GR01 said:


> @krishgee.007 Please make sure your friend has mentioned Australia-NSW in the usual country of residence in EOI if he is living in NSW and expecting 190. I did this mistake earlier and it is very important.


Ok sure..By any chance 190 invitation by Feb 21 today?

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_Dayalan (Aug 16, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I need a certain clarification as to whether the Application for NSW 190 needs to be filed after receiving an Invite or before that?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Let's hope for a good 190 NSW round today (if it happens)

All the best to everybody.

Cheers. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

Anyone got pre invite today ?


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

lostme said:


> Anyone got pre invite today ?


I think not yet, may be next week.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

lostme said:


> Anyone got pre invite today ?


Was there a round from NSW already?


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

krishgee.007 said:


> Additionally he has extensive NSW IT experience over 4.5 years.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


Hi krishgee.007,

What is the point split-up of your friend who got NSW invite?

Thanks


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Kuta said:


> May be @NB is correct but as per the FOI, literally all the invites NSW sent (at least for ICT) are of Superior English!
> 
> Cheers


 i think they received invites due to high points in which superior english helped them to achieve that points. 

95 points scorer with Proficient English (IELTS 7) versus a 90 points scorer with Superior english (IELTS 8)... which would receive an invite ?


----------



## GR01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Seems we need to wait till next Friday for the NSW Feb round


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

unkle_uber said:


> Kuta said:
> 
> 
> > May be @NB is correct but as per the FOI, literally all the invites NSW sent (at least for ICT) are of Superior English!
> ...


No one knows what the selection criteria is and no one will ever be able to give you an accurate answer! 

NSW will never disclose their selection criteria. We can only speculate.


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess they will check English language points in case the total points are same and they have to choose one.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemanth_SD (Aug 22, 2019)

Is anyone got Pre Invite today - Feb round


----------



## asif.cqu10 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I have completed my 1 year job experiences today. Should i update the EOI now apply for ACS assessment ? Or wait for ACS decision first and then update!!!!!

Please help.
Thanks


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
Can someone please guide me about PTE score expiry after invite? If I get invited and my PTE score will expire in 1 year but but what if it takes more than a year for me to get the grant? Looking at the estimated time for processing it's more than 12 months right now for both 189 and 190? 
Thanks


----------



## GR01 (Feb 20, 2020)

@asif.cqu10

Always wait for valid proof / statement before claiming points in EOI. I would advice that you wait for ACS outcome.


----------



## asif.cqu10 (Nov 26, 2019)

GR01 said:


> @asif.cqu10
> 
> Always wait for valid proof / statement before claiming points in EOI. I would advice that you wait for ACS outcome.



Thanks mate. 
Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

kc_muzik said:


> No one knows what the selection criteria is and no one will ever be able to give you an accurate answer!
> 
> NSW will never disclose their selection criteria. We can only speculate.


Speculate! Yeah, that's the word! 

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Hemanth_SD said:


> Is anyone got Pre Invite today - Feb round


Did the round happen today?

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

remya. said:


> Good Morning, Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have seen this link. But its quite difficult to search jobs in regional areas of NSW. All the jobs related to my ANZSCO CODE in Sydney only. Usually i will copy down the name of places other than Sydney and search the post code in Google and check out with the post codes given on ' allowed post code of designated regional areas' in DHA site. Is there any method to search out jobs exclusively for regional areas.


I am not aware of any 'method' to search specifically in regional areas. But, most job search websites will have an "area" filter where in you can search based on location/post code. I am sure you must have tried that.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

AKheraj said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Can someone please guide me about PTE score expiry after invite? If I get invited and my PTE score will expire in 1 year but but what if it takes more than a year for me to get the grant? Looking at the estimated time for processing it's more than 12 months right now for both 189 and 190?
> Thanks


You should be able to prove the points that you have claimed in your EOI once you receive the invitation from DHA. As such, if your PTE scores expire after you receive the invitation, then it should not be cause for concern. Senior members can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Arjun_Dayalan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I need a certain clarification as to whether the Application for NSW 190 needs to be filed after receiving an Invite or before that?


I am a little confused, how will you file an application before you receive the invitation?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Nancy Do said:


> HI every one,
> I am newbie, my EOI is on 5th Jan with 85+5 for 190 NSW, my occupation is Management Consultant? Any chance to get invite for this Financial year?
> Tks!!!


Unfortunately, there is no way to predict an invite.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

NB said:


> YES
> Become the son in law of the Australian government
> 
> Cheers


Silly answer I laughed a lot heh. I was asking about those who were usually asked by the CO to pay vac 2 after submitting the app. Yet, I didn't find the option. So, if you don't have a proper answer, stop making fun of our questions. Get a job, or do that in your own topic or simply let other people answer our questions. DO YOU UNDERSTAND?


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi
I have a few questions, appreciate if you can reply.

Do I need to create different Skillselect account and EOI account if I wish to submit multiple visa, e.g Subclass 189, 190 and 491?

Or one Skillselect account is enough to submit multiple EOI separately?

Or only one Skillselect and EOI account can submit multiple visa application?

Thank you in advance


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

davidthia said:


> Hi
> I have a few questions, appreciate if you can reply.
> 
> Do I need to create different Skillselect account and EOI account if I wish to submit multiple visa, e.g Subclass 189, 190 and 491?
> ...


You can have one or you can submit multiple up to you. There is no rule. It doesn’t matter.


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi all I have got pre invite on 24th January 2020 from NSW, and I have submitted my state nomination application on 28th of January 2020 as a chef with 80+5 points.
What are my chances of getting a full invitation and what will be the asstimated time to get a full invitaton.
Thanks


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

veshi said:


> You can have one or you can submit multiple up to you. There is no rule. It doesn’t matter.


Hi bro,

Thank you for your reply, however you did not answers my questions.

Appreciate answer relevant to my questions.

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harishsingh310 said:


> Hi all I have got pre invite on 24th January 2020 from NSW, and I have submitted my state nomination application on 28th of January 2020 as a chef with 80+5 points.
> What are my chances of getting a full invitation and what will be the asstimated time to get a full invitaton.
> Thanks


If there is no discrepancy in your points claim and evidence , then the chances of rejection is nil
You should get the final invite in 4-6 weeks

Cheers


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

NB said:


> If there is no discrepancy in your points claim and evidence , then the chances of rejection is nil
> You should get the final invite in 4-6 weeks
> 
> Cheers



Hi
I have a few questions, appreciate if you can reply.

Do I need to create different Skillselect account and EOI account if I wish to submit multiple visa, e.g Subclass 189, 190 and 491?

Or one Skillselect account is enough to submit multiple EOI separately?

Or only one Skillselect and EOI account can submit multiple visa application?

Thank you in advance


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

davidthia said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > If there is no discrepancy in your points claim and evidence , then the chances of rejection is nil
> ...


Dude you asked the same question twice and I already answered your question. You can submit 190 189 etc on one application. You can also separate them into multiple but will need different email. Why are you asking the same questions multiple times...


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

veshi said:


> Dude you asked the same question twice and I already answered your question. You can submit 190 189 etc on one application. You can also separate them into multiple but will need different email. Why are you asking the same questions multiple times...


Thank you, dude. I was not satisfied with your reply so that is why I am asking again, hopefully someone would reply as per my questions, 1, 2 & 3.

Anyway thank you for responding.

Chill bro chill!


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

davidthia said:


> Thank you, dude. I was not satisfied with your reply so that is why I am asking again, hopefully someone would reply as per my questions, 1, 2 & 3.
> 
> Anyway thank you for responding.
> 
> Chill bro chill!


Veshi already answered your question. Why you do not understand the simple answer. 

You can open a skillselect account and submit one EOI for 189 and one EOI for 190 (you can select either any state or only one state). But if you want to submit EOI for 190 for more than one state you need to create multiple skillselect accounts. You can also create skillselect account /EOI for 189 separately.

For example, You can create one skillselect account/EOI for 189, one for 190 (NSW), one for 190 (Vic) one for 190 (NT) etc. and most of the applicants do this.
There is no rule, its up to you.


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Thank you, 

It is not that I didnt understand but rather confused with different explanation from different people.

I think this is a better explanation than the former. 

However, another Youtuber advised not to make multiple visa application on one EOI but not sure why he said that.

Btw, That means you need to have multiple email account too, right?


Anyway thanks to both of you.

Cheers


----------



## harishsingh310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Thank you so much sir for the reply....


----------



## asif.cqu10 (Nov 26, 2019)

GR01 said:


> @asif.cqu10
> 
> Always wait for valid proof / statement before claiming points in EOI. I would advice that you wait for ACS outcome.


Thanks


----------



## mksocial2019 (Nov 27, 2019)

Any updates on NSW invitation round for February ?


----------



## par_134 (Nov 29, 2019)

The February round hasn't happened yet, will be later this week, didn't tell which day though. I called them earlier today.


----------



## mksocial2019 (Nov 27, 2019)

par_134 said:


> The February round hasn't happened yet, will be later this week, didn't tell which day though. I called them earlier today.


Thanks dude for the response .....


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey guys

any marketing specialist waiting with 90+5? I just reached 90+5 last week. hopefully this Friday is a good round for everybody. 

Points below:

Age: 30
English: 20
Education: 20
NSW Working Experience: 10
Spouse English: 5
NAATI: 5
State Spornsorship: 5


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

captainrock said:


> Hey guys
> 
> any marketing specialist waiting with 90+5? I just reached 90+5 last week. hopefully this Friday is a good round for everybody.
> 
> ...


you should stand a good chance, seeing that you have NSW work experience. Do keep is updated on your outcome this friday. Also, you can check for outcome info for marketing specialist on here as well:

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190 

You should lodge your details in there too.


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> you should stand a good chance, seeing that you have NSW work experience. Do keep is updated on your outcome this friday. Also, you can check for outcome info for marketing specialist on here as well:
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190
> 
> You should lodge your details in there too.


thank you Mr uber!

On the link you share, i can't find anyone on Marketing Specialist with 90+5 or higher point.. it may be just a little fraction of all EOI submitted.

thank you for your kind words  and hope the best for you too. Do you know if you send out invites on Friday morning Australian time?


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Has anyone ever requested details specific to NSW state itself, like How many applicants for NSW 190, and which stream with points updated. Is there a provision to request this information? Also, where do we need to get this information from?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

captainrock said:


> thank you Mr uber!
> 
> On the link you share, i can't find anyone on Marketing Specialist with 90+5 or higher point.. it may be just a little fraction of all EOI submitted.
> 
> thank you for your kind words  and hope the best for you too. Do you know if you send out invites on Friday morning Australian time?


Thanks. Yes, so far the highest scores lodged on that site is 90 points (85+5). On the previous round on 24th January, NSW sent out an invite to a marketing specialist at 95 points (90+5), so luck is on your side this month. 

As for the time of invite, i think it could vary, but honestly that few hours of difference dont matter so long as it is on that day.


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> Thanks. Yes, so far the highest scores lodged on that site is 90 points (85+5). On the previous round on 24th January, NSW sent out an invite to a marketing specialist at 95 points (90+5), so luck is on your side this month.
> 
> As for the time of invite, i think it could vary, but honestly that few hours of difference dont matter so long as it is on that day.


sometimes you do need some luck,, especially with programm like this with tons of uncertainty. can't believe it has put how many people's life in limbo 

thank you for your intel Mr uber, i will have my result posted here if there is any good news


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

Will pre invite round always happen on Friday ?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

lostme said:


> Will pre invite round always happen on Friday ?


Not necessarily!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

shashkaps said:


> Has anyone ever requested details specific to NSW state itself, like How many applicants for NSW 190, and which stream with points updated. Is there a provision to request this information? Also, where do we need to get this information from?


I tried, but I guess I did not do it right. I got a response saying such a document does not exist. There is something called a GIPA form. Google it.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> I tried, but I guess I did not do it right. I got a response saying such a document does not exist. There is something called a GIPA form. Google it.


Thank you!!! Will try to work it out and share results if successful.


----------



## Nancy Do (Feb 19, 2020)

I found this on icash website:
https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/NSWFOI2020.pdf

Anyone know the points mentioned here include 5 state sponsor points or not?


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Nancy Do said:


> I found this on icash website:
> https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/NSWFOI2020.pdf
> 
> Anyone know the points mentioned here include 5 state sponsor points or not?


yes it does.. EOI- Submitted- status. This will include SS points


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

davidthia said:


> Thank you,
> 
> It is not that I didnt understand but rather confused with different explanation from different people.
> 
> ...


Yes, you need multiple emails. If you want to submit Eoi to multiple states it’s better to create separate eoi as apparently that’s what they like (to show that you choose the state and not that you selected all) so that’s probably why that person said to do separate eoi. But if you’re applying only for Nsw and 189 then you don’t need to separate it, I had these together and still got invited they do not look at it.


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

veshi said:


> Yes, you need multiple emails. If you want to submit Eoi to multiple states it’s better to create separate eoi as apparently that’s what they like (to show that you choose the state and not that you selected all) so that’s probably why that person said to do separate eoi. But if you’re applying only for Nsw and 189 then you don’t need to separate it, I had these together and still got invited they do not look at it.


Hi Veshi,

Thank you for your clarification. It was really helpful.
Btw, have you got yr PR yet?
If you did. Congratulations.

Cheers


----------



## Guri96 (Feb 25, 2020)

*Early Childhood Teacher*

G'day all,

Just wondering if anyone got invited recently as Early Childhood Teacher. 241111

I have 90 points (including SS), no work experience points but working in my nominated occupation ( 2 months). Residing in NSW. Any chance of me getting invited?

Age - 30
English - 20
Australian Studies - 20 
NAATI - 5
Single - 10 

Cheers


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Interesting information released via FOI


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Mr. said:


> Interesting information released via FOI


Many fake EOIs' will be there I guess!!


----------



## uk25 (Mar 9, 2019)

Mr. said:


> Interesting information released via FOI


 Unbelievable!


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Mr. said:


> Interesting information released via FOI


Wow ! 1850 EOI's for just one occupation - Accountant. And they are all high point scorers as well. 

NSW only has a total of 3,000 places available for 190 state nomination. Its also known that theres a cap of 100 places to be allocated as the maximum amount under any one occupation. The competition is extremely high.


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Any invitations today?? Invites might be here anytime soon for lucky ones.!


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Nailed said:


> Any invitations today?? Invites might be here anytime soon for lucky ones.!


I think it is going to be Friday based on the previous invitation rounds.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nopalito (Dec 13, 2019)

Hey guys, I’m just wondering if someone knows how the NSW Priority Skilled Occupation List works for the subclass 190, regarding its availability. How likely is that in the next Financial Year (2020-21) the availability for those occupations that dropped one level (e.g. from low to limited) will go up again (e.g. from limited to low) as it was in the beginning of this FY (2019-20)? TIA


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

nopalito said:


> Hey guys, I’m just wondering if someone knows how the NSW Priority Skilled Occupation List works for the subclass 190, regarding its availability. How likely is that in the next Financial Year (2020-21) the availability for those occupations that dropped one level (e.g. from low to limited) will go up again (e.g. from limited to low) as it was in the beginning of this FY (2019-20)? TIA


I think the list is updated every 3 to 4 months. 

For example, this list shows the occupations on *17th October 2019*:

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list

And then the latest list was revised on *10th February 2020*:

https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list

I'm not sure if there was a list in *July 2019*, but according to this below, on 1st July 2019, NSW came up with a new list for 2019/2020. 

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...oduced-to-nsw-skilled-visa-nomination-program 

So long story short, the next updated list would be 3 to 4 months from 10th Feb 2020, which is around May or June 2020.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

nopalito said:


> Hey guys, I’m just wondering if someone knows how the NSW Priority Skilled Occupation List works for the subclass 190, regarding its availability. How likely is that in the next Financial Year (2020-21) the availability for those occupations that dropped one level (e.g. from low to limited) will go up again (e.g. from limited to low) as it was in the beginning of this FY (2019-20)? TIA


No one can say anything about 2020-21 still 4 months to go and 4 rounds to be left 
So it's very unlikely to predict about July.
And most of the changes happened at last moment.


----------



## Jaydeepprabhu (Apr 12, 2018)

*223112 - Recruitment Consultant*

EOI DOE - 19/11/2019
Occupation - 223112
Points - (80+15)95 including State sponsorship
Visa category - 491
State chosen - NSW

Any idea when i can expect an invite


----------



## Dub_2006 (Feb 25, 2020)

Jaydeepprabhu said:


> State sponsorship
> Visa category - 491
> State chosen - NSW
> Any idea when i can expect an invite


Applications for NSW nomination for the Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 491) will soon be open.
There is currently *a delay in the program opening in NSW*.
We will announce when NSW is open to applications shortly.
business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/skilled-work-regional-visa-subclass-491

we are not seers ... How can we predict the date if the program is closed and we do not know when it will open? Only people with family sponsorship receive invitations from NSW (491 visa)


----------



## Jaydeepprabhu (Apr 12, 2018)

Do you mean that one's without Family sponsorship but still under Subclass 491 will not receive an invite and the only way is to wait for applications to open?

By the way, I asked if anyone could advise based on the history of invitations and not a baseless prediction. Apologies if I wasn't clear in my communication. Will try to be more precise henceforth.


----------



## Jaydeepprabhu (Apr 12, 2018)

*Any applicants for 223112 - Recruitment Consultant?*

Are there any other applicants on this forum for NSW 491(Stream 2) under 223112 - Recruitment Consultant occupation.


----------



## par_134 (Nov 29, 2019)

.


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

Another waiting day for this month !


----------



## GR01 (Feb 20, 2020)

par_134 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just called NSW again today they apparently forgot about invitation round due to some internal movement. The woman said either this week or beginning of next week.
> 
> I think we need to call them more as a "friendly reminder". Anyone in NSW wants to call again around 12? The phone works from 10am to 12:30pm (+61 2 9934 0702)


Thanks for this mate...


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi Guys, Sorry if I am naive about the previous posts as I am new to this thread. Did anyone get an NSW invite in the recent times for something similar to the below?
Seeking your feedback here just to understand the trend and if there's any chance for this.

Points: 85 (80+NSW State sponsorship)
Current location: NSW (working in NSW since mid of 2018)
Age: 35
English : Superior (I understand state sponsor does not happen for anything below than this)
Occupation: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
EOI Filed : Aug 2019, updated Feb 2020


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Hi Guys, Sorry if I am naive about the previous posts as I am new to this thread. Did anyone get an NSW invite in the recent times for something similar to the below?
> Seeking your feedback here just to understand the trend and if there's any chance for this.
> 
> Points: 85 (80+NSW State sponsorship)
> ...


*"I understand state sponsor does not happen for anything below than this"* - where you got that info from ?


----------



## Dub_2006 (Feb 25, 2020)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> English : Superior (I understand state sponsor does not happen for anything below than this)


judging by the myimmitracker.com, a lot of people get invitations with 7 in IELTS. And even with a 6 and a total score of 65. For example Lift mechanic, Fitter, Electrician, Agriculture scientist and so on


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum and I would like to share with you my situation and ask your opinion.

ANZSCO CODE 232511 Interior Designer
70+5 points
PTE 7.5
Single
Offshore
EOI 20/12/19 with 65 points
EOI 02/02/20 with 75 (upgraded English points)
I have an agent

First of all, is it true that NSW is not inviting offshore applicants? Because on the NSW immigration website I have read they are generally not inviting people living in OTHER AUSTRALIAN STATE..

Do you think I will be invited within this year? Is my occupation requested? 
Are there any other interior designers here?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

How do the age points count if you go from certain range to another after you submitted EOI? Do they count age and all points up to the day you submitted the EOI or it's updated during their checking process?


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

Anyone got today ?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Any update guys ??


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> *"I understand state sponsor does not happen for anything below than this"* - where you got that info from ?


I presume that's the case for a few months for the ICT related skills, I may be wrong too.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> How do the age points count if you go from certain range to another after you submitted EOI? Do they count age and all points up to the day you submitted the EOI or it's updated during their checking process?


Age gets updated automatically, you will get an auto-generated correspondence when the age moves to a different slab and you'll see in the skillselect portal as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> How do the age points count if you go from certain range to another after you submitted EOI? Do they count age and all points up to the day you submitted the EOI or it's updated during their checking process?


Your points will change automatically as and when you hit milestones for age and experience 
However it will get frozen on the date that you get your invite

Cheers


----------



## AishaChowdhury (Nov 1, 2019)

par_134 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you serious! That happens too! What a joke. Will call too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## par_134 (Nov 29, 2019)

AishaChowdhury said:


> Are you serious! That happens too! What a joke. Will call too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, I honestly posed after she said it. 

Thank you!


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

par_134 said:


> I know, I honestly posed after she said it.
> 
> Thank you!


Frankly i dint take your post seriously at first, but since nothing reported till today i feel like hitting my head on my desktop.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

shashkaps said:


> Frankly i dint take your post seriously at first, but since nothing reported till today i feel like hitting my head on my desktop.


I just called and they said they cannot tell when the rounds gonna happen.

Can anybody else please call and ask.

Thanks


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

I called them .. They said there is no set date for rounds. And can't provide any more information..


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi All,
Just called and she replied with "We are aiming to do a round very shortly" hoping it's today.
Best of luck everyone 👍🏻


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

AKheraj said:


> Hi All,
> Just called and she replied with "We are aiming to do a round very shortly" hoping it's today.
> Best of luck everyone 👍🏻


I hope so too .. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

In the meantime...some maintenance notification in the skillselect portal.

_"Posted on: 28/02/2020 at 11:35

Maintenance work is scheduled from 8:30pm Friday, 28 February 2020 to 1:00pm Saturday, 29 February 2020 AEDT. During this time, intending migrants will not be able to accept invitations. Please try again later."_


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> In the meantime...some maintenance notification in the skillselect portal.
> 
> _"Posted on: 28/02/2020 at 11:35
> 
> Maintenance work is scheduled from 8:30pm Friday, 28 February 2020 to 1:00pm Saturday, 29 February 2020 AEDT. During this time, intending migrants will not be able to accept invitations. Please try again later."_


This should not affect the invitation round for NSW as they do not send invites using skill select.


----------



## lightningThunder (Dec 4, 2019)

RobertoL said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I would like to share with you my situation and ask your opinion.
> 
> ...


The statement on their website regarding the applicants from other states doesn't mean that they will not consider offshore or interstate applicants. If they can't find suitable candidates for high demanding skills who are in NSW already, they may consider inviting applicants from offshore or from interstate.

You can check the availability of your occupation from here. At this point of time, it states as LIMITED for your ANZSCO. 

No one can predict invites as the selection process involves many factors and no one knows the selection criteria of NSW.


----------



## GR01 (Feb 20, 2020)

lots of updates! Love this group and community... All the best for everyone (including myself) who are expecting an invite...


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

Is round going to happen today? My niece is waiting for today's round if not lucky she has to apply for 485 temp visa.


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Mr. said:


> AKheraj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Do they do rounds on Saturday???


----------



## mksocial2019 (Nov 27, 2019)

Nailed said:


> Do they do rounds on Saturday???


Nope ..... NSW invites only on business days during business hours .....


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

today will be the day for Feb round. good luck everyone


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> today will be the day for Feb round. good luck everyone


Sounds like you just called them and they said it is today.. good luck to you to Mr uber


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

Are they really planning for today. Looks like a Friday evening effect😂


----------



## Najam1112 (Jul 5, 2019)

Good luck everyone hope this Friday brings relief to all....


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

They always invite on the Friday of last two weeks. So today there will be a round I believe. I recall that the round in Jan happened in the last day, i.e. 31/1, so good luck everyone!


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Johnnytheman said:


> They always invite on the Friday of last weeks. So today there will be a round I believe. I recall that the round in Feb always happened in the last day, i.e. 31/1, so good luck everyone!


and what I remember it took place around 3pm on Friday 31st Jan ..

Let hope for the best today .. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## neerajkh (Feb 18, 2020)

Its 3 PM already, any lucky one got invite ?


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

It's 45 past 3 and 15 to 4.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

lostme said:


> It's 45 past 3 and 15 to 4.


maybe the round is not happening …


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

If no round then March 189 round should be a bigger one.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

lostme said:


> If no round then March 189 round should be a bigger one.


Only DHA knows …


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Mr. said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > They always invite on the Friday of last weeks. So today there will be a round I believe. I recall that the round in Feb always happened in the last day, i.e. 31/1, so good luck everyone!
> ...


Jan round happened on 24th btw. Nov 29th was the round before that. 

Today being the last work day in Feb, should bring good news to some.


----------



## krishgee.007 (Jan 31, 2020)

Based on previous experience, invites came till 5:30 pm ..
But, considering the ongoing situation..as I have no scope of invites will be there beyond now.

Let see..I'm not hoping anyone here, just sharing my thought!!!



Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

Time to wait..


----------



## par_134 (Nov 29, 2019)

It's passed 4:30, it's safe to say there is no round today. 

I'm going to call on Monday, hope you guys will too, I recon should just remind them daily until they give up and send invites


----------



## krishgee.007 (Jan 31, 2020)

It is clearly told they won't advise on when the invites will be out.
So there is no point of calling..

Waiting is the best humble option.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Yulkamv (Nov 10, 2019)

par_134 said:


> It's passed 4:30, it's safe to say there is no round today.
> 
> I'm going to call on Monday, hope you guys will too, I recon should just remind them daily until they give up and send invites


It's the government. You can call them, but if they will not be in a position to have a round, they won't. It will be an admin person who will be suffering through all those calls and they will be the last person to initiate the round.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

par_134 said:


> It's passed 4:30, it's safe to say there is no round today.
> 
> I'm going to call on Monday, hope you guys will too, I recon should just remind them daily until they give up and send invites


This is the state you’re talking about. They’re not obliged to send out any invites. And they can do so at their sole discretion. 

Constantly bombarding them with requests is only going to give them more reason to reduce transparency in providing further information.

Need to wait patiently.


----------



## par_134 (Nov 29, 2019)

Ok mates, if you don't want to do it, don't do it, not forcing anyone here, just relax and wait then  

I'll mind my own business, you'll mind yours


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

and the February 189 invitation data is also not out .. maybe there is something going on 

We can only wait ..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> This is the state you’re talking about. They’re not obliged to send out any invites. And they can do so at their sole discretion.
> 
> Constantly bombarding them with requests is only going to give them more reason to reduce transparency in providing further information.
> 
> Need to wait patiently.


I absolutely concur with you 

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

kc_muzik said:


> This is the state you’re talking about. They’re not obliged to send out any invites. And they can do so at their sole discretion.
> 
> Constantly bombarding them with requests is only going to give them more reason to reduce transparency in providing further information.
> 
> Need to wait patiently.


 Can't agree more with what you've said @kc_muzik.

Folks - let's not flood them with mails and calls. Hope they do a round next week.

Cheers


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

NSW 491 Nomination form - for OFFSHORE application (with 5 years experience) has the following question to fill:

Choose an intended Regional Area in NSW among the following:

Central Coast
Central West
Far West
Far South Coast
Hunter
Illawara
Mid North Coast
Murray
Northern Inland
Northern Rivers
Orana
Riverina
Southern Inland

Q1. Why we have to choose any one region only - when entire state is regional, except Sydney.

If granted NSW 491, then would an applicant have to live and work in that CHOSEN region only or Is it so, that this question is only for information purpose only but a successful 491 applicant can stay in any region in NSW (apart from Sydney).

Q2. If the answer to the above question is that, yes an applicant will have to stay in that CHOSEN region (as selected in his/her application form), then which are the two most promising regions (with good employment prospects). Please share your opinion.

Thanks


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Kuta said:


> kc_muzik said:
> 
> 
> > This is the state you’re talking about. They’re not obliged to send out any invites. And they can do so at their sole discretion.
> ...



Thanks mate! 

Also let’s not forget that just because no preinvites were reported doesn’t imply a round didn’t happen 🙂 

On 24th Jan in this thread it was the same case but from later reports online we learnt otherwise. 

The competition is fierce and NSW is super stringent about their criteria in 2020, something we have to accept. 

Paxmigration and Iscah release data on rounds from time to time. We need to increase our points in any way possible and hope for the best!


----------



## asif.cqu10 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi is there anyone who assessed their job as System Admin through ACS. ???

I need some help.


----------



## baddog1989 (Feb 6, 2020)

This is a nail biter! I was really hoping to get an invite 

I hope they'll do two rounds in march (Wishful thinking I know).


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

sudhirvij2k said:


> NSW 491 Nomination form - for OFFSHORE application (with 5 years experience) has the following question to fill:
> 
> Choose an intended Regional Area in NSW among the following:
> 
> ...



But guys the main question is Why is NSW asking us to choose from a list of designated regional areas in NSW under 491 visa nomination - when entire NSW state is open, except Sydney area?

Whether you are offshore or onshore or family sponsored or Australian graduate - all forms have this question - All applicants have to give this information in the Nomination form they are going to file for NSW 491 (whenever it opens - that is a separate matter).

Please check all the five forms (word documents here):
https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...bclass-491/how-to-apply-and-application-forms

Can anyone reply on this?


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

Is there a round today guys? anyone got any intel?


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Just called and there straight answer was "We don't give out information about rounds and it's typically once in a month". No point of calling and bothering them, we'll have to wait patiently.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

AKheraj said:


> Just called and there straight answer was "We don't give out information about rounds and it's typically once in a month". No point of calling and bothering them, we'll have to wait patiently.


very typical for Aussies to be untypical


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

AKheraj said:


> Just called and there straight answer was "We don't give out information about rounds and it's typically once in a month". No point of calling and bothering them, we'll have to wait patiently.


the wait continues … :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ExJeny (Mar 2, 2020)

Guri96 said:


> G'day all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone got invited recently as Early Childhood Teacher. 241111
> 
> ...


Waiting to start my process as an Early Childhood Educator :clap2: I'm currently in the beginning process of getting my skill assessment through the AITSL. I'm sure you're doing much better getting the invite :fingerscrossed: I'm still in the beginning stages.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NSW Visa 190 FOI Disclosure Log: Information.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> NSW Visa 190 FOI Disclosure Log: Information.


this is 189 and 491, u uploaded a wrong file I guess?


----------



## krishgee.007 (Jan 31, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> NSW Visa 190 FOI Disclosure Log: Information.


It's showing corrupted or damaged.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> NSW Visa 190 FOI Disclosure Log: Information.


Would you mind sending PDF it shows broken or damaged image.


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

Guri96 said:


> G'day all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone got invited recently as Early Childhood Teacher. 241111
> 
> ...


Hi

Have 85 points for NSW SS as ECT Hoping for invite.

Best of Luck.


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

ExJeny said:


> Waiting to start my process as an Early Childhood Educator :clap2: I'm currently in the beginning process of getting my skill assessment through the AITSL. I'm sure you're doing much better getting the invite :fingerscrossed: I'm still in the beginning stages.


Hi

In meantime go for PTE n NAATI cos its even getting harder for ECTs. Im on 85 BTW.

Cheers


----------



## Dub_2006 (Feb 25, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> NSW Visa 190 FOI Disclosure Log: Information.


Thank you. Useful information and it seems that I have no chance of getting 190 invitation with 70 points. There is only hope for 491 (234211 Chemist).


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Johnnytheman said:


> this is 189 and 491, u uploaded a wrong file I guess?


go to page 3, it shows NSW 190.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

I took the PDF posted by ajnewbie and converted it into excel.....

There are a total of:

75 points: 7065 EOI's
80 points: 10272 EOI's
85 points: 8293 EOI's
90 points: 6749 EOI's
95 points: 4364 EOI's
100 points: 868 EOI's

Total of 37,612 EOI's submitted as of 18/11/2019. By March 2020, i would assume at the very least 40,000 EOI's submitted. 

Knowing NSW has allocated 3000 EOI's and that 1011 EOI's were issued as of end nov (source from: https://global.newstarsec.com/?p=593), that means there are about 2000 EOI's left to be issued out.

It's safe to say that probably only 95 and 100 points EOI's will get invited for majority of the occupations unless there are very few EOI's submitted for that particular occupation such as Music Professionals, Fashion Designers, Geologists, Primary School teachers,etc.... 

Competition is toughest for these few occupations as they make the bulk of the EOI's submitted:

- Accountants 
(around 3000 EOI's submitted for 95 and 100 points) 

- Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers 
(over 1000 EOI's for 95 and 100 points)

- ICT Business and Systems Analysts
(over 100 EOI's for 95 and 100 points)

- Software and Applications Programmers
(over 200 EOI's for 95 and 100 points)

- Database and Systems Administrators, and ICT Security Specialists
(over 150 EOI's for 95 and 100 points)

- Computer Network Professionals
(over 100 EOI's for 95 and 100 points)

Its crazy to see there are over 2000 Accountants waiting at 95 points and 700 over waiting at 100 points. Meaning they would need to get like 105 or 110 points to even get invited!


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

aamien said:


> Hi
> 
> In meantime go for PTE n NAATI cos its even getting harder for ECTs. Im on 85 BTW.
> 
> Cheers


there are around 90 people also at 85 points, 50 over people at 90 points, and less than 5 people at 95 points. Are your PTE points maxed out ? if not u could try to get another 10 points to reach 95.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

unkle_uber said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > this is 189 and 491, u uploaded a wrong file I guess?
> ...


seems like i am having trouble opening it properly...


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

krishgee.007 said:


> It's showing corrupted or damaged.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


Try downloading the file and then open it with adobe reader. It should open. I double checked, it seems to be working.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Johnnytheman said:


> seems like i am having trouble opening it properly...


Here it is again. Also, you can click the following link: 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-191100880-document-released.PDF


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> there are around 90 people also at 85 points, 50 over people at 90 points, and less than 5 people at 95 points. Are your PTE points maxed out ? if not u could try to get another 10 points to reach 95.


HAHA...not only maxxed out, Im exhausted with all the options, its strange I dont understand how quota works, cos according to their Web stats, they need 2300 approx Early childhood teachers but only 18 got it so far, so considering that I assume I still have a chance. But...let see.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> I took the PDF posted by ajnewbie and converted it into excel.....
> 
> There are a total of:
> 
> ...


The PDF document I attached earlier does not reflect the following about candidates: 

1. Candidates who fulfill the additional criteria as per their ANZSCO codes (refer: NSW priority occupation list).

2. Candidate's location: Commencing January 2020, NSW will generally not invite candidates to apply for nomination by NSW for a Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) if they are currently residing in another Australian state or territory.


----------



## Lappies001 (Sep 10, 2019)

Dub_2006 said:


> Thank you. Useful information and it seems that I have no chance of getting 190 invitation with 70 points. There is only hope for 491 (234211 Chemist).


I am also waiting for invite for chemist I have 80 points without the extra 5 points for SS... Also hoping for the 491.. just hope they open soon..


----------



## Guri96 (Feb 25, 2020)

ExJeny said:


> Waiting to start my process as an Early Childhood Educator :clap2: I'm currently in the beginning process of getting my skill assessment through the AITSL. I'm sure you're doing much better getting the invite :fingerscrossed: I'm still in the beginning stages.


Hope it goes all well for us.


----------



## Guri96 (Feb 25, 2020)

ExJeny said:


> Waiting to start my process as an Early Childhood Educator :clap2: I'm currently in the beginning process of getting my skill assessment through the AITSL. I'm sure you're doing much better getting the invite :fingerscrossed: I'm still in the beginning stages.


How many points you will have after the skill assessment?


----------



## Guri96 (Feb 25, 2020)

aamien said:


> Hi
> 
> Have 85 points for NSW SS as ECT Hoping for invite.
> 
> Best of Luck.


Is it 85 including state or excluding state? and DOE?
Also did you studies in NSW?


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

I hope I will be one of these “particular occupation”, even if I have almost 30 people before me ...
Let’s see in July if the Queensland’s list will change...


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

RobertoL said:


> I hope I will be one of these “particular occupation”, even if I have almost 30 people before me ...
> Let’s see in July if the Queensland’s list will change...


Lol yeah!! Very few applicants for my ANZSCO too but for my occupation they have invited only 8-10 applicants till now.
But as everyone says it all depends on state and more importantly luck for 190!!


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

Guri96 said:


> Is it 85 including state or excluding state? and DOE?
> Also did you studies in NSW?


Last updated naati in Jan. Ya did study in NSW


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

- ICT Business and Systems Analysts
(over 100 EOI's for 95 and 100 points)

According to FOI- Nov Data - and my assumption - Currently there are 

100- 0 EOI 
95- Approx 20 or even less EOI ( Assuming people with 90 points have agained 5 extra points in last 3 months)

Very few people are able to fulfill the additional criteria of living and working in NSW. 

So its safe to say if you have 95 or 100 points NSW + Additional Criteria, you will get invite ASAP. 

I dont think NSW wants to invite people with 90points and 1 year exp, if you have 3 to 5 years than you can get it. 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-191100794-document-released.PDF


----------



## angela922 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi, my sister lived in Sydney for 5 years as a student visa holder. Now her postgrad visa is expiring. She currently works as a REgistered nurse with almost 1 year experience. She has 75 points including state nomination points. Can she be invited for 190? Anzco code Practice nurse. 

She in interested for 491 but can she apply without living in regional nsw? 
Its so hard for her because some options says, studied in regional nsw, or lived for a year or worked for atleast a year in nsw. 

Help. What can we do?


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

angela922 said:


> Hi, my sister lived in Sydney for 5 years as a student visa holder. Now her postgrad visa is expiring. She currently works as a REgistered nurse with almost 1 year experience. She has 75 points including state nomination points. Can she be invited for 190? Anzco code Practice nurse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Move to Melbourne Apply for VIC190 immediately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

czxbnb said:


> Move to Melbourne Apply for VIC190 immediately
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think u have to be there for a while with work to apply PR in Vic.


----------



## par_134 (Nov 29, 2019)

Any updates or invites?


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

Looks like no state round for Feb. Next is 189 round.


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

sudhirvij2k said:


> But guys the main question is Why is NSW asking us to choose from a list of designated regional areas in NSW under 491 visa nomination - when entire NSW state is open, except Sydney area?
> 
> Whether you are offshore or onshore or family sponsored or Australian graduate - all forms have this question - All applicants have to give this information in the Nomination form they are going to file for NSW 491 (whenever it opens - that is a separate matter).
> 
> ...


Got the reply from NSW Treasury - they have confirmed that this question of choosing a particular region in their 491 nomination forms is ONLY FOR INFORMATION PURPOSE ONLY and choosing a particular region does not affect the freedom of a 491 VISA holder to stay (work and live) in any designated regional area in NSW (offcourse, entire NSW is regional except Sydney - everyone know it!)


----------



## Mahdi_nr (Jan 17, 2020)

Is there any specific routine about the date when each round is held?


----------



## AishaChowdhury (Nov 1, 2019)

It is best to talk to the hospital she works at. Her hospital might be able to sponsor her. Otherwise, she should start building up her points as soon as possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Mahdi_nr said:


> Is there any specific routine about the date when each round is held?


not really for 190 NSW round.

But in the past it has generally been last week (Friday) of the month.


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi All,
Just called the department as there is no official data released for 189 Feb round and no 190 round either last month. 
The lady on call confirmed there is a technical issue with the system and they are working on a resolution, as soon as the technical glitch is fixed they will send out invites.
All the best to everyone waiting patiently for an invite.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

AKheraj said:


> Hi All,
> Just called the department as there is no official data released for 189 Feb round and no 190 round either last month.
> The lady on call confirmed there is a technical issue with the system and they are working on a resolution, as soon as the technical glitch is fixed they will send out invites.
> All the best to everyone waiting patiently for an invite.


ya technical glitch makes sense for 190 NSW but what about the 189 Feb round data.

That is not connected to NSW, hope there is some good news after this glitch.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

NSW190 is sending invitations.
My friend invited 95+5 261313


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaydeepprabhu (Apr 12, 2018)

Can you post some details about when he received the invitation?


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Jaydeepprabhu said:


> Can you post some details about when he received the invitation?




12:47 today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mksocial2019 (Nov 27, 2019)

czxbnb said:


> 12:47 today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any idea whether they keep sending invites throughout the day based on points or just publish it as one whole lot at the same time ?


----------



## Yulkamv (Nov 10, 2019)

czxbnb said:


> NSW190 is sending invitations.
> My friend invited 95+5 261313
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you know, did he get an invite or pre-invite?


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Yulkamv said:


> Do you know, did he get an invite or pre-invite?




Pre-invite
Also 90+5 actuary
85+5 actuary (8 years working experience)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yulkamv (Nov 10, 2019)

czxbnb said:


> Yulkamv said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know, did he get an invite or
> ...


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

Got my pre invite for NSW. 
90+ 5 points DOE Jan 8
261313


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

What time did you get your invite?


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Unreal, waiting at 90+5 263111 still no luck. Not sure what's holding them 😞


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

lostme said:


> Got my pre invite for NSW.
> 
> 90+ 5 points DOE Jan 8
> 
> 261313




Same as you, but I didn’t get it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yulkamv (Nov 10, 2019)

95 points. 3.5 years of experience in NSW at a high position. Over 9 years of experience in total. No invite again. Feeling kind of hopeless.


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

My agent just informed me. So dono exactly the time


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey guys

just got a call from my agent that i get the invite today (Pre-invite). Marketing specialist with 90+5.

Living and working in NSW. 

thank you everyone in this forum along the journey, and i hope you get your invites sooon. 

Regards


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

Points requirements for 190 are virtually as difficult as 189.


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

I suspended my 190 EOI soon after I received 189 invitation on the 11th of February. But I received a pre-invite today. The status of my EOI is still suspended but do not why they selected me! I did not withdraw my EOI at that time as I just lodged my application last week. 
I am sorry if someone missed because of me. I have withdrawn my EOI now.


----------



## khahn7 (Aug 8, 2019)

Just wanted to share for all applicants with low points that I got my pre-invite today for ANZSCO code 453216. So there is hope for people with low points.
Points Breakdown:
Age-15
English-20
Education-15
Years Experience in Occupation-15
Partner English-5
Total 70+5
DOE: 16/11/19


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

khahn7 said:


> Just wanted to share for all applicants with low points that I got my pre-invite today for ANZSCO code 453216. So there is hope for people with low points.
> Points Breakdown:
> Age-15
> English-20
> ...


Are you sure that’s your Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## Mimo20066 (Mar 4, 2020)

khahn7 said:


> Just wanted to share for all applicants with low points that I got my pre-invite today for ANZSCO code 453216. So there is hope for people with low points.
> Points Breakdown:
> Age-15
> English-20
> ...


Hi mate 

Congrats for the invitation.
what time did you receive the email? Thank you


----------



## Mimo20066 (Mar 4, 2020)

zak88 said:


> I suspended my 190 EOI soon after I received 189 invitation on the 11th of February. But I received a pre-invite today. The status of my EOI is still suspended but do not why they selected me! I did not withdraw my EOI at that time as I just lodged my application last week.
> I am sorry if someone missed because of me. I have withdrawn my EOI now.


Congrats for the invitation for 189
what time did you receive the email today for 190


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

Mimo20066 said:


> Congrats for the invitation for 189
> 
> what time did you receive the email today for 190


I received email at 1.05 pm Sydney time.

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## khahn7 (Aug 8, 2019)

NB said:


> Are you sure that’s your Anzsco code ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes it is. I am a Tennis Coach.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

lostme said:


> Got my pre invite for NSW.
> 90+ 5 points DOE Jan 8
> 261313


Congrats mate! can you please your points breakdown?


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Any 2611 invites so far from NSW?

Cheers


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi All,

Just have a doubt regarding additional criteria for NSW for 261313. It says to be working in same nominated occupation. MY ACS role shows progression from Software Engineer to Techno-Functional Lead with positive assessment for Software Engineer. Total Experience in NSW is 1 years 9 months within same role. 
So how do they identify for pre-invite that you are working in same occupation for 1 year as the Role field is free-text. Any pointers or any one with same condition?

Sitting on 90 points (85+5) for NSW.

Points Breakdown-
Age=30
PTE=20
Naati=5
Spouse English=5
Exp= 10 (5 Offshore + 5 Onshore).
Edu=15.
SS=5.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

shashkaps said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just have a doubt regarding additional criteria for NSW for 261313. It says to be working in same nominated occupation. MY ACS role shows progression from Software Engineer to Techno-Functional Lead with positive assessment for Software Engineer. Total Experience in NSW is 1 years 9 months within same role.
> So how do they identify for pre-invite that you are working in same occupation for 1 year as the Role field is free-text. Any pointers or any one with same condition?
> ...



It should be okay, if you selected yes for working in the relevant occupation. Your EOI will be picked up and then case office if has any doubts will contact you.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Any 312111 invites??


----------



## Mahdi_nr (Jan 17, 2020)

Any 312211 (civil engineering draftsperson) ???


----------



## GR01 (Feb 20, 2020)

zak88 said:


> I suspended my 190 EOI soon after I received 189 invitation on the 11th of February. But I received a pre-invite today. The status of my EOI is still suspended but do not why they selected me! I did not withdraw my EOI at that time as I just lodged my application last week.
> I am sorry if someone missed because of me. I have withdrawn my EOI now.


@zak88 Your points and Skill Code?


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I am a silent reader of the forum. Today I got pre-invite for 262113 (Systems Administrator) with 90 points and Superior English. Following are my timeline and points breakdown.

ANZSCO: 262113 (Systems Administrator/STSOL)
ACS Applied: 15-August-2019
ACS Positive Result : 17-September-2019 (AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing)
PTE (1st attempt): PTE Superior 90-85-90-90
Spouse ACS Positive for 261212 Web Developer(STSOL) and PTE Competitive
EOI 190 NSW SkillSelect submitted: 90 Points on 17- November-2019
Pre-Invite: 04-March-2020.

*Question*: As it is clearly mentioned in the NSW email that you can only have limited times of access to the application link with expiry of 14days from now, I want to be absolutely sure that I do not miss any documentation which is new compared to what I already have while applying for ACS. In other words, is there any surprise in the link that asks for documentations such as PCC / Medical etc ? Is that even needed at this stage? I have all other supporting docs ready such as Educational, Work Experience etc.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ace911turbo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a silent reader of the forum. Today I got pre-invite for 262113 (Systems Administrator) with 90 points and Superior English. Following are my timeline and points breakdown.
> 
> ...


You will need to prove that you have claimed points correctly 
So all evidence will be required for each of the points you have claimed
But above all you will need evidence that you are living in NSW for 1 year if this code has special conditions 

Cheers


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

NB said:


> You will need to prove that you have claimed points correctly
> So all evidence will be required for each of the points you have claimed
> But above all you will need evidence that you are living in NSW for 1 year if this code has special conditions
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the prompt response. And No - This code doesn't have additional requirements. Thanks again and have a good day!


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey,
Do you have 90 points including State Sponsorship points or without? Also, can you please share your points breakdown and DOE?
Thanks


----------



## pkds (Oct 25, 2019)

*135112 - ICT Project Manager*

Has anyone received NSW pre-invite for ICT project Manager - 135112 and if so, point break-up please


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Got pre-invite today.


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

tanvir2220 said:


> Got pre-invite today.


 please share points breakdown and Anzsco


----------



## Bloem87 (Apr 18, 2018)

czxbnb said:


> Pre-invite
> Also 90+5 actuary
> 85+5 actuary (8 years working experience)
> 
> ...


I'm also applying under Actuary. So you did not get an invite with 85+5?
I have 80+5

I would not mind a 491 but my issue with it is that work seems to be almost non-existent for Actuaries in regional Australia


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I just clicked on the Pre-Invite link and as anticipated, I am confused on one bit of the mandatory documents. (Or perhaps I'm being stupid as well). Anyway, the document requirement for "*Evidence of where you reside*" is what am referring to . I understand that NSW has given examples such as utility bills, bank statement etc as acceptable valid proof. However my question is: *Why not Passport itself is considered as residence proof as it contains the address?* 


p.s: I reside in India. My EOI states India as the location. I would also like to point out that I work in Karnataka as my current address but my passport permanent address is in Kerala state. Does that matter if I chose to ignore my "present address" and only submitting proofs of my "permanent address" ? . Somebody enlighten me on this address bit! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jaydeepprabhu (Apr 12, 2018)

Which Visa subclass did you get invited for?


----------



## GR01 (Feb 20, 2020)

@ace911turbo 
Did you get invited for NSW 190? If you are residing in india i dont think you are eligible. Utility bills bank statements are proofs of your residence in NSW


----------



## krishgee.007 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi All,
Does 190 invites for 2613* occupation for today's invite. If not please share the comments with eoi date of effect for occupation name.

I hope today no software Engineer or Developer programmer with90 points got invited.
Kindly share comment.

Thanks.


Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

GR01 said:


> @ace911turbo
> Did you get invited for NSW 190? If you are residing in india i dont think you are eligible. Utility bills bank statements are proofs of your residence in NSW


Lol, you are funny. With that statement, I don't think you have a clue about NSW eligibility criteria or perhaps you misinterpreted my query. Anyway, Yes I got invited and I am eligible and got to know what needs to be done. Peace out.


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

AKheraj said:


> please share points breakdown and Anzsco


ANZSCO: 313213 – Telecommunications Network Planner

Points: 80+5

• Age - 30
• Education - 15
• Work Experience – 5
• Spouse - 10
• English - 20


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

tanvir2220 said:


> AKheraj said:
> 
> 
> > please share points breakdown and Anzsco
> ...


Congrats mate! You onshore or offshore?


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

kc_muzik said:


> Congrats mate! You onshore or offshore?


Offshore.

Thanks mate.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ace911turbo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just clicked on the Pre-Invite link and as anticipated, I am confused on one bit of the mandatory documents. (Or perhaps I'm being stupid as well). Anyway, the document requirement for "*Evidence of where you reside*" is what am referring to . I understand that NSW has given examples such as utility bills, bank statement etc as acceptable valid proof. However my question is: *Why not Passport itself is considered as residence proof as it contains the address?*
> 
> ...


This is important for those invites which have the special conditions of residing in nsw

You just give evidence of your current address in Karnataka as per their requirements 
You have no jurisdiction to ask why they need the same
If you want to ignore and do what you please, who can stop you 


Cheers


----------



## sydneyaus (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi guys, I am new to this group and I am liking it already. Very informative.
I have a query: I have lodged my EOI at 90 points ( Systems Administrator) 4th March,2020. I have no NSW experience, but NSW priority list states no additional criteria. Is there any hope to get invitation based on my profile?
Expert please.


----------



## sydneyaus (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi QUOTE=ace911turbo;15054174]Hi Guys,

I am a silent reader of the forum. Today I got pre-invite for 262113 (Systems Administrator) with 90 points and Superior English. Following are my timeline and points breakdown.

ANZSCO: 262113 (Systems Administrator/STSOL)
ACS Applied: 15-August-2019
ACS Positive Result : 17-September-2019 (AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing)
PTE (1st attempt): PTE Superior 90-85-90-90
Spouse ACS Positive for 261212 Web Developer(STSOL) and PTE Competitive
EOI 190 NSW SkillSelect submitted: 90 Points on 17- November-2019
Pre-Invite: 04-March-2020.

*Question*: As it is clearly mentioned in the NSW email that you can only have limited times of access to the application link with expiry of 14days from now, I want to be absolutely sure that I do not miss any documentation which is new compared to what I already have while applying for ACS. In other words, is there any surprise in the link that asks for documentations such as PCC / Medical etc ? Is that even needed at this stage? I have all other supporting docs ready such as Educational, Work Experience etc.

Thank you in advance![/QUOTE]


----------



## ExploreBeyond (Mar 3, 2020)

Bloem87 said:


> I'm also applying under Actuary. So you did not get an invite with 85+5?
> I have 80+5
> 
> I would not mind a 491 but my issue with it is that work seems to be almost non-existent for Actuaries in regional Australia


I have the same issue mate, almost 80+5 Actuary.

I've got family in Perth so was considering a family-sponsored 491 visa, however I'm not sure if Perth have any actuarial opportunities? I know the big 4 all have offices there - also on the 491 we are not restricted to just actuarial work right? 

I'm also considering a two-year working-holiday visa to pick up the extra 5pts and hopefully get sponsored by a company in Sydney. Reckon this is realistic?

I feel like I need to do one of these as I don't fancy doing another 4-5 years in the UK just to get to 90+5.


----------



## Tanzi (Dec 24, 2018)

Congrats to those who have got the invite. I am curious to know from those who got the invite, what have you put in the question 'Are you willing to live outside the capital cities' in your EOI?


----------



## Bloem87 (Apr 18, 2018)

ExploreBeyond said:


> I have the same issue mate, almost 80+5 Actuary.
> 
> I've got family in Perth so was considering a family-sponsored 491 visa, however I'm not sure if Perth have any actuarial opportunities? I know the big 4 all have offices there - also on the 491 we are not restricted to just actuarial work right?
> 
> ...


No you're not restricted to Actuarial work from what I have read, but I still want to qualify so working in the field will help a lot both for experience and exam support. 

What do you mean get an extra 5 pints for a working holiday? How would you get that?


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

Great question Tanzi. 
My agent put YES without even asking me but honestly I don’t know what it means. 
Do you guys know?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sydneyaus said:


> Hi QUOTE=ace911turbo;15054174]Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a silent reader of the forum. Today I got pre-invite for 262113 (Systems Administrator) with 90 points and Superior English. Following are my timeline and points breakdown.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

NSW does not need pcc or medicals
Just evidence for all the points that you have claimed and residence evidence

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ExploreBeyond said:


> I have the same issue mate, almost 80+5 Actuary.
> 
> I've got family in Perth so was considering a family-sponsored 491 visa, however I'm not sure if Perth have any actuarial opportunities? I know the big 4 all have offices there - also on the 491 we are not restricted to just actuarial work right?
> 
> ...


On 491 family sponsored you can work in any regional area not necessarily Perth only
Also in any job or even combination of jobs to reach the minimum salary requirements 

Whether any company will sponsor you depends between you and the company where you will work on WHV 

Cheers


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

ace911turbo said:


> Lol, you are funny. With that statement, I don't think you have a clue about NSW eligibility criteria or perhaps you misinterpreted my query. Anyway, Yes I got invited and I am eligible and got to know what needs to be done. Peace out.


Did you recently get an invite? 

Could you please mention your Occupation and Points Breakdown. 

The reason he said that is, NSW has mentioned you need to be living in NSW to get an invite. 

Did you mention place of residency India ? 

NSW has mentioned about bills for people who are onshore and calming eligibility of living here. So No, passport address is not valid.


----------



## ExploreBeyond (Mar 3, 2020)

Bloem87 said:


> No you're not restricted to Actuarial work from what I have read, but I still want to qualify so working in the field will help a lot both for experience and exam support.
> 
> What do you mean get an extra 5 pints for a working holiday? How would you get that?


5 points for one year of Australian work experience in a closely related skilled occupation; it would need the second working-holiday visa too of course.


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

GR01 said:


> @zak88 Your points and Skill Code?


100 including SS and ANZSCO 234511 Life Scientist (General)


----------



## awkwardmon (Dec 3, 2017)

ace911turbo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a silent reader of the forum. Today I got pre-invite for 262113 (Systems Administrator) with 90 points and Superior English. Following are my timeline and points breakdown.
> 
> ...


If I may ask, did you get an invite including SS 90 points?


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

So, the invite that happened yesterday. Is it treated as the one for Feb 2020? or for Mar 2020? 

Cheers


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Kuta said:


> So, the invite that happened yesterday. Is it treated as the one for Feb 2020? or for Mar 2020?
> 
> Cheers


Good question.

I don't think anyone apart from NSW is able to answer this question.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Kuta said:


> So, the invite that happened yesterday. Is it treated as the one for Feb 2020? or for Mar 2020?
> 
> Cheers


I remember someone called NSW Migration and theh said it's been hectic and they are planning to send invites soon. As February was a shorter month, I believe this was a Feb round that happened in early March.

So there should be a round in March end for sure. 

And hopefully cut off falls by 5 points folks!! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

hi all, anybody got invited for 263111 in NSW?


----------



## Sinki Bhatt (Jul 19, 2019)

*309 Immigration Grant Notification*

I had applied form New Delhi India to Australia. Visa subclass-309.
Date of Application 01 July 2019
Medical and Police Verification Done - After 2 weeks of application, somewhere in August.
Got Immigration Grant Notification on 02 March 2020 as Finalized status of my Visa.
:clap2:


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

Sinki Bhatt said:


> I had applied form New Delhi India to Australia. Visa subclass-309.
> Date of Application 01 July 2019
> Medical and Police Verification Done - After 2 weeks of application, somewhere in August.
> Got Immigration Grant Notification on 02 March 2020 as Finalized status of my Visa.
> :clap2:


congratulations mate!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Originally Posted by ace911turbo said:


> Lol, you are funny. With that statement, I don't think you have a clue about NSW eligibility criteria or perhaps you misinterpreted my query. Anyway, Yes I got invited and I am eligible and got to know what needs to be done. Peace out.





R.Max said:


> Did you recently get an invite?
> 
> Could you please mention your Occupation and Points Breakdown.
> 
> ...


If you read his post carefully, he mentioned he received a pre-invite for 262113 (Systems Administrator) which doesn't have additional requirement for applicant to be residing and working in NSW. He is offshore so he is eligible.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Mr. said:


> Good question.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone apart from NSW is able to answer this question.


Not again! 

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

bahlv said:


> I remember someone called NSW Migration and theh said it's been hectic and they are planning to send invites soon. As February was a shorter month, I believe this was a Feb round that happened in early March.
> 
> So there should be a round in March end for sure.
> 
> ...


Oh man! I survive through this process because of people who boosts like you! 

Hoping so!

Cheers


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

When does the invites usually come-in? Last Thursday/Friday of the month?


----------



## Bloem87 (Apr 18, 2018)

*Bloem87*



NB said:


> On 491 family sponsored you can work in any regional area not necessarily Perth only
> Also in any job or even combination of jobs to reach the minimum salary requirements
> 
> Whether any company will sponsor you depends between you and the company where you will work on WHV
> ...


But you need to work in a closely related field to get the extra 5 points, what kind of work were you considering?


----------



## Bloem87 (Apr 18, 2018)

ExploreBeyond said:


> 5 points for one year of Australian work experience in a closely related skilled occupation; it would need the second working-holiday visa too of course.


What work would count as a closely related skilled occupation?

Jobs for actuaries are scarce and I haven't found any on SEEK in regional Australia.

Also, what visa would be suitable for a working holiday?

Cheers


----------



## Sinki Bhatt (Jul 19, 2019)

Thank You dear.


----------



## Bloem87 (Apr 18, 2018)

ExploreBeyond said:


> 5 points for one year of Australian work experience in a closely related skilled occupation; it would need the second working-holiday visa too of course.


I looked uo what a closely related occupation, and found out that the first 4 digits of the ANZSCO code needs to be the same, and the only other 2 occuptions in the same group as Actuary are Mathematician and Statistician. What work is available in regional Australia for these?


----------



## Bloem87 (Apr 18, 2018)

NB said:


> On 491 family sponsored you can work in any regional area not necessarily Perth only
> Also in any job or even combination of jobs to reach the minimum salary requirements
> 
> Whether any company will sponsor you depends between you and the company where you will work on WHV
> ...


I looked up what a closely related occupation, and found out that the first 4 digits of the ANZSCO code needs to be the same, and the only other 2 occuptions in the same group as Actuary are Mathematician and Statistician. What work is available in regional Australia for these?


----------



## ExploreBeyond (Mar 3, 2020)

Bloem87 said:


> I looked uo what a closely related occupation, and found out that the first 4 digits of the ANZSCO code needs to be the same, and the only other 2 occuptions in the same group as Actuary are Mathematician and Statistician. What work is available in regional Australia for these?


Well for the working-holiday visa we could be in Sydney/Melbourne, so could probably land actuarial work fairly easily. The only thing is I've heard mixed things; some people say the 1 year Australian work experience needs to be continuous (so on a WHV which has 6 month cap on any one job, this clearly isn't possible), other have said it's just cumulative. 

With the 491, do we need to work in closely related occupation to meet the conditions for 191 PR? I thought we just needed to earn 54,000AUD and work/live in any regional area for three years.


----------



## Bloem87 (Apr 18, 2018)

ExploreBeyond said:


> Well for the working-holiday visa we could be in Sydney/Melbourne, so could probably land actuarial work fairly easily. The only thing is I've heard mixed things; some people say the 1 year Australian work experience needs to be continuous (so on a WHV which has 6 month cap on any one job, this clearly isn't possible), other have said it's just cumulative.
> 
> With the 491, do we need to work in closely related occupation to meet the conditions for 191 PR? I thought we just needed to earn 54,000AUD and work/live in any regional area for three years.


What visa is the working holiday visa?

Just saw this on the VETASSESS report, see attached, seems like Mathematician and Statistician won;t count? Unless there is a different between a *'closely related'* occupation and a *'highly relevant'* occupation?


----------



## ExploreBeyond (Mar 3, 2020)

Bloem87 said:


> What visa is the working holiday visa?
> 
> Just saw this on the VETASSESS report, see attached, seems like Mathematician and Statistician won;t count? Unless there is a different between a *'closely related'* occupation and a *'highly relevant'* occupation?


417 Visa 

Only thing is to get the second year working-holiday visa you have to do 88 days of specified work (aka fruit picking). Whilst this isn't ideal, it may be an option to get the 1 year Australian work experience + try Sydney and make connections. 

That's interesting, I'd not seen that before.


----------



## ExploreBeyond (Mar 3, 2020)

Bloem87 said:


> What visa is the working holiday visa?
> 
> Just saw this on the VETASSESS report, see attached, seems like Mathematician and Statistician won;t count? Unless there is a different between a *'closely related'* occupation and a *'highly relevant'* occupation?


It seems there is a difference between 'highly relevant' and 'closely related', as explained on the site below

vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/professional-occupations/nominate-an-occupation

_ 'VETASSESS will *also* consider *closely related employment* that is consistent with a career advancement pathway relating to your nominated occupation. Career advancement would usually take the form of a promotion to a senior role or higher level that relates to your nominated occupation and incorporates greater responsibility.'_

So basically if you move into management positions and forego the traditional actuarial responsibilities, it still counts.


----------



## ExploreBeyond (Mar 3, 2020)

Bloem87 said:


> What visa is the working holiday visa?
> _'Other roles classified in ANZSCO Unit Group 2241 may be considered for points test purposes'._
> Just saw this on the VETASSESS report, see attached, seems like Mathematician and Statistician won;t count? Unless there is a different between a *'closely related'* occupation and a *'highly relevant'* occupation?


The link below seems contradicting, top page it says Mathematician and Statisitician are not highly relevant, but on the bottom page it says _'Other roles classified in ANZSCO Unit Group 2241 may be considered for points test purposes'._

https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/Actuary.pdf


----------



## baddog1989 (Feb 6, 2020)

Hello guys, I've heard sometimes the mail gets into SPAM. Can anyone please post what is the title of the mail containing an invite in order to search and not miss an invite. Thank you !


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

baddog1989 said:


> Hello guys, I've heard sometimes the mail gets into SPAM. Can anyone please post what is the title of the mail containing an invite in order to search and not miss an invite. Thank you !


Yes, it is true that sometimes the invitation email ends up in SPAM. I am not sure what the title of the email would be, but the email comes from "[email protected] ". Add this to your contact list and you should be good.


----------



## Bloem87 (Apr 18, 2018)

ExploreBeyond said:


> 417 Visa
> 
> Only thing is to get the second year working-holiday visa you have to do 88 days of specified work (aka fruit picking). Whilst this isn't ideal, it may be an option to get the 1 year Australian work experience + try Sydney and make connections.
> 
> That's interesting, I'd not seen that before.


Ah I'm South African so I see that I wouldnt be able to get this visa


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

did invites go out for March already? or was it for February? 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

Does anyone have any insight about the new iscah post for NSW points changes ?
Like they will not accept the additional points which ACS or vetasses has deducted..


----------



## Yulkamv (Nov 10, 2019)

lostme said:


> Does anyone have any insight about the new iscah post for NSW points changes ?
> Like they will not accept the additional points which ACS or vetasses has deducted..


I got the same reply from them. I explained that I have 95 points now, but if I use the new DHA system I will have a 100. Due to acs reduction of 2 years, I am unable to claim the extra points. Basically 4 years and 9 month of my work is not claimed because you have to have at least 3 years of experience to be counted, andl I want to do the right thing to ensure my application follows every NSW rule. They got back and said I can't claim those extra points. No pre-invite this time.

To be honest, I find it very disappointing. The main reason being that most people will be claiming those extra points to at least get a chance of a pre-invite and probably the state will get tired of sending rejections, so these people will get in but those trying to do the right thing and won't. Also you have to have a separate Eoi for this because of dus system variance.


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

lostme said:


> Does anyone have any insight about the new iscah post for NSW points changes ?
> Like they will not accept the additional points which ACS or vetasses has deducted..


Yes I emailed NSW the other day and they confirmed that it’s a DHA policy but not NSW policy and we’re eligible to claim employment after the date we’re deemed skilled on our skilled assessment which is a shame.


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

This question does not pertain to this forum but since you guys are so informative and supportive I thought I’d ask:

While I’m waiting for an invitation from NSW I’m going to be applying as a defacto partner on my boyfriends 485 visa- my question is do I need to fill out form 47A?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

akshayaaiyer said:


> Yes I emailed NSW the other day and they confirmed that it’s a DHA policy but not NSW policy and we’re eligible to claim employment after the date we’re deemed skilled on our skilled assessment which is a shame.





> they confirmed that it’s a DHA policy


There is no information regarding this on the DHA website. It would be risky to claim additional points and not be able to prove when the invitation comes. This has been posted as one of the notifications as soon as you log in to the skillselect portal: 

*"Posted on: 11/02/2020 at 09:20 (Source: Skillselect)

Please be aware: if you receive an invitation and lodge a visa application and the assessed points score is less than what was claimed in your EOI, or you cannot provide evidence of a claimed factor - the visa application may be refused."*


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> akshayaaiyer said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I emailed NSW the other day and they confirmed that it’s a DHA policy but not NSW policy and we’re eligible to claim employment after the date we’re deemed skilled on our skilled assessment which is a shame.
> ...


Well NSW confirmed that it’s DHA’s policy in their email. They just don’t accept it as their policy. 

But I 100% agree with you- shouldn’t be claiming points unless it’s publicly announced.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Yulkamv said:


> I got the same reply from them. I explained that I have 95 points now, but if I use the new DHA system I will have a 100. Due to acs reduction of 2 years, I am unable to claim the extra points. Basically 4 years and 9 month of my work is not claimed because you have to have at least 3 years of experience to be counted, andl I want to do the right thing to ensure my application follows every NSW rule. They got back and said I can't claim those extra points. No pre-invite this time.
> 
> To be honest, I find it very disappointing. The main reason being that most people will be claiming those extra points to at least get a chance of a pre-invite and probably the state will get tired of sending rejections, so these people will get in but those trying to do the right thing and won't. Also you have to have a separate Eoi for this because of dus system variance.





> The main reason being that most people will be claiming those extra points to at least get a chance of a pre-invite and probably the state will get tired of sending rejections, so these people will get in but those trying to do the right thing and won't.


I believe that if people do claim additional points and are not able to prove them once they get the invitation, they will be rejected. I don't think the state will get 'tired' and accept fraudulent applications. This notification was put up on Skillselect:

*"Posted on: 11/02/2020 at 09:20 (Source: Skillselect)

Please be aware: if you receive an invitation and lodge a visa application and the assessed points score is less than what was claimed in your EOI, or you cannot provide evidence of a claimed factor - the visa application may be refused."*


----------



## ExJeny (Mar 2, 2020)

aamien said:


> Hi
> 
> In meantime go for PTE n NAATI cos its even getting harder for ECTs. Im on 85 BTW.
> 
> Cheers


Sorry, but could you tell me what the PTE and NAATI stands for?


----------



## ExJeny (Mar 2, 2020)

Guri96 said:


> How many points you will have after the skill assessment?


I'm hoping to have 75/80 pts depending on IELTS.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Is invite from NSW to apply for visa a done deal to get PR? NSW gives you additional 5 points, but do you then go in to some other application pool for selection?

Is there any other hurdles once you submit your application to DHA? Of course, documentation all been valid and no issues with health checks, PC...


----------



## par_134 (Nov 29, 2019)

Any marketing specialists with 85+5 got invited, I saw one on immitracker, anyone else?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

ExJeny said:


> Sorry, but could you tell me what the PTE and NAATI stands for?


PTE is a test like IELTS. PTE is easier to score (according to some) because there is no "human evaluation element" involved as it is a complete computer based test (opinions vary based on personal experience). 

NAATI is a test that candidates take to get certified as translators/interpreters (additional 5 points).


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

NSW 491 State Program
---------------------------------

We are anticipating that the NSW 491 regional program will open in the next few weeks.

And also that the management of the applications in that program will return to the regional authorities as was the case in the previous 489 regional program

We do not have any other details and encourage you to watch the NSW state and regional websites over the next few weeks


To all who are waiting for NSW-491
Thanks


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Is invite from NSW to apply for visa a done deal to get PR? NSW gives you additional 5 points, but do you then go in to some other application pool for selection?
> 
> Is there any other hurdles once you submit your application to DHA? Of course, documentation all been valid and no issues with health checks, PC...


Yes. You do not go in to "any other pool". As long as you are able to provide documentation to prove the points you claimed in your EOI there should not be an issue. Once you are recommended by NSW (invitation from NSW) to DHA, you will have to submit all documentation, PCC, health exams, etc. to DHA (including whatever the CO asks. You then wait for your grant.


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

ExJeny said:


> Sorry, but could you tell me what the PTE and NAATI stands for?


Hi 

PTE is Pearsons Test of English and Naati is National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters Ltd.

PTE is like and english test like IELTS (please search it online and it will be easy to know the difference), it is easy to get superior english marks in PTE than 
ielts (BTW I'm not judging your english level but suggesting).

NAATI is more like translation exam in layman's word, where you are judge how good you are translate english to other language and vice versa.

Have you put your file for assessment??

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Is invite from NSW to apply for visa a done deal to get PR? NSW gives you additional 5 points, but do you then go in to some other application pool for selection?
> 
> Is there any other hurdles once you submit your application to DHA? Of course, documentation all been valid and no issues with health checks, PC...


Once you get the final invite from NSW, then there are no more hurdles
You can submit your application in Immiaccount and pay the visa fees 

DHA will however once agin check your application and verify that all your claims are correct and if so, will issue the grant

Cheers


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

*State Nomination Application*

hey guys

My agent just applied for State Nomination after i got the pre-invite early this week.

In the application confirmation letter, i noticed my agent only provided employment evidence after i was deemed skilled (3 years). The one year experience used for skill assessment was not uploaded.

Does it matter the outcome of the application? I don't really want the CO to come back for all information, should I ask my agent to add those Employment evidence? Can you upload more docs after you lodged the application?

thank you in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

captainrock said:


> hey guys
> 
> My agent just applied for State Nomination after i got the pre-invite early this week.
> 
> ...


I am sure your agent knows what he is doing
Once you have appointed him, let him do his job
If you interfere, he will not be responsible for the outcomes

Cheers


----------



## Dub_2006 (Feb 25, 2020)

akshayaaiyer said:


> Yes I emailed NSW the other day and they confirmed that it’s a DHA policy but not NSW policy and we’re eligible to claim employment after the date we’re deemed skilled on our skilled assessment which is a shame.


bad news for me  
Why the letter from iscah is called "NSW *190* Work Experience Points" and do not indicate that for 491 visa this is also true? I want to get 491 visa (not 190), I did not change my place of work and I have 8 years of continuous experience, not 7, but Vitassess cut off 1 year ...


----------



## Bloem87 (Apr 18, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> There is no information regarding this on the DHA website. It would be risky to claim additional points and not be able to prove when the invitation comes. This has been posted as one of the notifications as soon as you log in to the skillselect portal:
> 
> *"Posted on: 11/02/2020 at 09:20 (Source: Skillselect)
> 
> Please be aware: if you receive an invitation and lodge a visa application and the assessed points score is less than what was claimed in your EOI, or you cannot provide evidence of a claimed factor - the visa application may be refused."*


As at which date do you need to prove the points? 

I'm asking because in the first week of September 2020, my work points will go up because I will reach 5 years skilled experience, but on 9 September my points will decrease by 5 points because of my age, so there is a narrow band that my points are higher


----------



## Lappies001 (Sep 10, 2019)

Bloem87 said:


> As at which date do you need to prove the points?
> 
> I'm asking because in the first week of September 2020, my work points will go up because I will reach 5 years skilled experience, but on 9 September my points will decrease by 5 points because of my age, so there is a narrow band that my points are higher


You need to prove the points when you get an invitation. I was in the same boat as you are now, lost 5 points due to turning 33, but luckily got 5 again for partners English test and 5 points for years worked... but still waiting for an invite.. currently on 80+5 points and still no invite
Good luck


----------



## Jaydeepprabhu (Apr 12, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> NSW 491 State Program
> ---------------------------------
> 
> We are anticipating that the NSW 491 regional program will open in the next few weeks.
> ...


Read this on ISCAH. Any idea if this changes the process for 491 Offshore applicants. 
Will the applicants still have the freedom to choose a regional area or does this change mean that we will be nominated to a specific area of NSW?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Jaydeepprabhu said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > NSW 491 State Program
> ...


Nothing is clear now!!
Have to Wait till next update


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

par_134 said:


> Any marketing specialists with 85+5 got invited, I saw one on immitracker, anyone else?


whats your score points break down and also what is your username on immitracker ?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Bloem87 said:


> As at which date do you need to prove the points?
> 
> I'm asking because in the first week of September 2020, my work points will go up because I will reach 5 years skilled experience, but on 9 September my points will decrease by 5 points because of my age, so there is a narrow band that my points are higher


You will need to prove the points as soon as you receive the invite. You will have 14 days to accept the invite during which you will have to provide documentary proof to support your point score. Once you receive the "final invite" you are good. It will not matter after this as your EOI gets frozen. Experienced folks can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bloem87 said:


> As at which date do you need to prove the points?
> 
> I'm asking because in the first week of September 2020, my work points will go up because I will reach 5 years skilled experience, but on 9 September my points will decrease by 5 points because of my age, so there is a narrow band that my points are higher


You don’t have to worry about points for age
It is calculated automatically and there is nothing for you to do except to make sure that you have entered the correct date

It’s for the state to see what your points are
If they send you a final invite even with lower points, you will not be blamed for it

Cheers


----------



## ExJeny (Mar 2, 2020)

aamien said:


> Hi
> 
> PTE is Pearsons Test of English and Naati is National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters Ltd.
> 
> ...


No offence taken. I'm planning to take the IELTS just for the extra point and it's the test that's recommended. As for the NAATI, that's out of the question. I appreciate the clarification!


----------



## tousifj (Nov 9, 2019)

*tousifj*

I have submitted my EOI for NSW for 90 points on 22nd January with ANZCO 261313

Age: 30
Education: 15
PTE English: 20
Overseas Exp: 5
Australia Exp: 5
Partner points: 10
State: 5

I am new to this forum.
Is there anyway to track when I can get invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tousifj said:


> I have submitted my EOI for NSW for 90 points on 22nd January with ANZCO 261313
> 
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> ...


No one can predict a state sponsorship 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 

Cheers


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

It's your copyright dialogue!!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shashkaps said:


> It's your copyright dialogue!!!!


And yet members keep asking the same question again and again

Cheers


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

tousifj said:


> I have submitted my EOI for NSW for 90 points on 22nd January with ANZCO 261313
> 
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> ...



Currently Staying in NSW?


----------



## Bloem87 (Apr 18, 2018)

NB said:


> You don’t have to worry about points for age
> It is calculated automatically and there is nothing for you to do except to make sure that you have entered the correct date
> 
> It’s for the state to see what your points are
> ...



Will my points automatically go up when my work experience reaches 5 years? 


Also, I saw my agent said yes for the 190 and 491 Visa, and she also put that I would be willing to live in regional areas. Does the application saying yes decrease chances for 190 invite? I am not considering the 491 Visa as there is no work opportunities in my field in regional Australia


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bloem87 said:


> Will my points automatically go up when my work experience reaches 5 years?
> 
> 
> Also, I saw my agent said yes for the 190 and 491 Visa, and she also put that I would be willing to live in regional areas. Does the application saying yes decrease chances for 190 invite? I am not considering the 491 Visa as there is no work opportunities in my field in regional Australia


If you have left the TO date blank in the EOI and marked it relevant, then your points will go up automatically 
Recheck to make sure that they are added
As long as you have applied for 190, it doesn’t matter
That’s just a statistical question 

Cheers


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

From iscah....

NSW work experience points for 190 nominations
---------------------------------------------------------------

Following our correspondence we have received a detailed reply from the NSW government as follows...

----------------
NSW approach to skilled employment

Below I will outline the reasons for our approach to continue to only consider skilled employment after the relevant skills assessing authority deems the client to have met the entry level requirements for the occupation.

Our program is highly competitive with tens of thousands of candidates having submitted Expressions of Interest (EOIs) and only 3,000 places available this financial year.

To select candidates, we rank them according to their:
1. Total points score,
2. English language ability, and
3. Years of skilled employment.
With so many candidates who have submitted EOIs for NSW nomination, years of skilled employment is often the differentiator for who receives an invitation.

We believe that the most consistent and equitable way to deliver our program is by continuing to implement this definition of skilled employment as outlined above. Reasons for this include:
• it can be applied equally to all candidates, including those who have obtained positive skills assessments without having completed an educational qualification
• with many candidates competing for few places, we believe it is important to prioritise candidates with higher employment experience as recognised by the relevant skills assessing authority.

----------------------------

(The NSW state government have made it clear why they have chosen to have this interpretation. There is no point contacting them directly about this as they have full discretion to implement their own selection policy)


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

If anyone has made duplicate invites with the new DHA points system, it's good time to delete it to avoid wasted invites from NSW. 

Definitely many would have done it and NSW will be already rejecting those applications after pre invite.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

lostme said:


> From iscah....
> 
> NSW work experience points for 190 nominations
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Does this means, we can do it for other states for receiving an invitation?:ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

No idea.. Each state may have their own policies


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

lostme said:


> No idea.. Each state may have their own policies


Its more of DHA policy rather than state, so even if state accepts it, might be rejected by DHA. So, be cautious and be safe.


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

As per DHA policy they will accept even the points deducted by ACS. It's only state which is having this restriction now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lostme said:


> As per DHA policy they will accept even the points deducted by ACS. It's only state which is having this restriction now.


Has it been proved ?
Only Iscah is advocating this 
No other Mara agent is advising their clients to claim points for this deducted period
It’s a very high risk gamble at the moment

Cheers


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes but that's what the policy says. 
If DHA starts rejecting for this for 189 then most of the invites will be wasted and rejection will flow everywhere. Most have updated the new points for both 189 and 190. 
Some would remove it for 190 but still not 189.
Cheers


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

shashkaps said:


> Does this means, we can do it for other states for receiving an invitation?:ranger::ranger::ranger:


Its definitely a gamble for states !!


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Has it been proved ?
> Only Iscah is advocating this
> No other Mara agent is advising their clients to claim points for this deducted period
> It’s a very high risk gamble at the moment
> ...



I have my colleague who has got invite for 189 with this new points and application is under progress.
Should be a proof if they accept all info provided  

However, the cut off has gone hill high because of this. Unless there is any clear information stating reason for rejection, not many will withdraw.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

lostme said:


> I have my colleague who has got invite for 189 with this new points and application is under progress.
> Should be a proof if they accept all info provided
> 
> However, the cut off has gone hill high because of this. Unless there is any clear information stating reason for rejection, not many will withdraw.


Do you have evidence of anyone who successfully got their visa granted by claiming points deducted by assessing authority? Your friend has decided to take a risk and will receive an outcome soon. Please share the news on the outcome of his application so that other members can benefit. I wish him good luck.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lostme said:


> Yes but that's what the policy says.
> If DHA starts rejecting for this for 189 then most of the invites will be wasted and rejection will flow everywhere. Most have updated the new points for both 189 and 190.
> Some would remove it for 190 but still not 189.
> Cheers


I do not know on what basis you are saying most have updated points based on new system
Not a single applicant I know has chosen to claim the deducted points
They are all waiting in the sidelines for someone else to first get approved or rejected

Cheers


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

Hello all.
I have recently updated my points for 189, 190 nsw applied in December 2019. Points currently stand at 85 for 189 and 90 for 190 any idea about when I could expect an invitation or should I apply for regional 491. I do not wish to move unless I have no chance with my current points. I work as a child care assistant. 
Thank you


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Inaam2316 said:


> Hello all.
> I have recently updated my points for 189, 190 nsw applied in December 2019. Points currently stand at 85 for 189 and 90 for 190 any idea about when I could expect an invitation or should I apply for regional 491. I do not wish to move unless I have no chance with my current points. I work as a child care assistant.
> Thank you


Unfortunately, there is no way of knowing (or even guessing) as to when one can receive an invite from NSW for 190. For 189, you can see the latest cut off points on the DHA website. For 491, there is not much information available. There are criteria to be fulfilled like minimum income for a period of 3 years, etc. Please research all available data before you proceed.


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> Inaam2316 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all.
> ...


 hey thanks, for the reply. It's crazy after 2 years of study work expeirence, full scores in English, naati, it's still skilled migration not luck migration.


----------



## tousifj (Nov 9, 2019)

*Currently staying in NSW*



shashkaps said:


> Currently Staying in NSW?


Yes I am currently staying in NSW.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

tousifj said:


> shashkaps said:
> 
> 
> > Currently Staying in NSW?
> ...


Wait for it buddy!!! Should be soon!!!!! If not march then April round!!!


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

I have received the Pre-invite from NSW and also submitted the nomination application with all required documents using the custom link that they sent me . 

Question: *I do not see any entry in the "Correspondence" section in the EOI Skillselect section (neither when they sent me the pre-invite, nor post submission of nomination application). It still has the same status from the time I lodged EOI. Does anyone have comments about this which I find bit odd?*

Please note that the pre-invite email which I received is indeed genuine with my own EOI number and also from the mail domain of NSW ([email protected]). Also I got post submission reference number and payment confirmation as well from the same mail domain.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ace911turbo said:


> I have received the Pre-invite from NSW and also submitted the nomination application with all required documents using the custom link that they sent me .
> 
> Question: *I do not see any entry in the "Correspondence" section in the EOI Skillselect section (neither when they sent me the pre-invite, nor post submission of nomination application). It still has the same status from the time I lodged EOI. Does anyone have comments about this which I find bit odd?*
> 
> ...


Pre invites are not reflected in Skillselect 
Once you get the final invite, then only it will show up
Nothing to worry

Use this period to arrange for your documents, medical and PCC and visa payment fees card etc

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Inaam2316 said:


> hey thanks, for the reply. It's crazy after 2 years of study work expeirence, full scores in English, naati, it's still skilled migration not luck migration.


Very true...good luck!


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

NB said:


> Pre invites are not reflected in Skillselect
> Once you get the final invite, then only it will show up
> Nothing to worry
> 
> ...


Perfect response. Thank you!


----------



## Bloem87 (Apr 18, 2018)

NB said:


> If you have left the TO date blank in the EOI and marked it relevant, then your points will go up automatically
> Recheck to make sure that they are added
> As long as you have applied for 190, it doesn’t matter
> That’s just a statistical question
> ...


How do I know if my agent did that?

When she sent me the EOI pdf, it said I had experience up until 10 January 2020, even though she submitted it on 13 January 2020, does that mean she did not make it blank and put it as relevant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bloem87 said:


> How do I know if my agent did that?
> 
> When she sent me the EOI pdf, it said I had experience up until 10 January 2020, even though she submitted it on 13 January 2020, does that mean she did not make it blank and put it as relevant?


Ask her 
Simple

Cheers


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

I have a question for all 190 applicants. How are we notified of a successful outcome, through our migration agent or directly emailed or posted to us?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inaam2316 said:


> I have a question for all 190 applicants. How are we notified of a successful outcome, through our migration agent or directly emailed or posted to us?


If you have applied through an agent, then all emails will go to your agent only

Cheers


----------



## GR01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Any invites guys?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

GR01 said:


> Any invites guys?


As per recent trend invites are expected towards the end of the month, except for the "Feb Round" which took place in March.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> GR01 said:
> 
> 
> > Any invites guys?
> ...


Yea guessing it’ll be around Mar 26-27


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

ace911turbo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just clicked on the Pre-Invite link and as anticipated, I am confused on one bit of the mandatory documents. (Or perhaps I'm being stupid as well). Anyway, the document requirement for "*Evidence of where you reside*" is what am referring to . I understand that NSW has given examples such as utility bills, bank statement etc as acceptable valid proof. However my question is: *Why not Passport itself is considered as residence proof as it contains the address?*
> 
> ...


Couldn't understand.....your job code is in steam 1 list of NSW for 190 visa, which has a common condition of living in NSW and on the other hand, you are talking about your address in India?


----------



## Amir_S (Mar 10, 2020)

Does anybody have an estimate of how many applicants were invited in the last NSW round? was it a big round or a small one?


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Today received ITA (190/NSW)
Within 6 days of pre-invite.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

tanvir2220 said:


> Today received ITA (190/NSW)
> Within 6 days of pre-invite.


Congrats:clap2:
What is your ANZSCO Code!?


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

ANZSCO: 313213 Telecommunications Network Planner

Points: 80+5

Age - 30

Education - 15

Work Experience - 5

Spouse - 10

English - 20

State Sponsorship - 5


----------



## Hodgemaer (Mar 5, 2020)

Inaam2316 said:


> I have a question for all 190 applicants. How are we notified of a successful outcome, through our migration agent or directly emailed or posted to us?


Your invitation goes to the email address in your EOI.


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

Hey Guys,

Today I got *FINAL INVITE* from NSW to lodge the 190. I can see that in Skillselect, the "*Apply Visa*" button is available. Now, before I click on that, I want to be absolutely sure about the NEW documents that are needed apart from the ones I submitted for NSW. I learned that PCC (Police Clearance Certificate) and Medicals are some of those new documents. I know how to get PCC. But my question is regarding Medicals and any other additional docs. 

*Could someone give more details on how to initiate Medicals? Perhaps any links to detailed process would be highly appreciated.*

*Besides PCC and Medicals, what else do I need to be prepared with before clicking on "Apply Visa"?*

Cheers



ANZSCO: 262113 (Systems Administrator/STSOL)
ACS Applied: 15-August-2019
ACS Positive Result : 17-September-2019 (AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing)
PTE (1st attempt): PTE Superior 90-85-90-90
Spouse ACS Positive for 261212 Web Developer(STSOL) and PTE Competitive
EOI 190 NSW SkillSelect submitted: 90 Points on 17- November-2019
Pre-Invite: 04-March-2020.
Application/Nomination Submitted: 06-March-2020
Final Invite: 12-March-2020
190 Lodged: Yet to lodge. Doing PCC/Medicals.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Request for Subject matter expert advice here...

1) Once we have the pre-invite, what would be the typical timeline given to respond to it?
2) Once we have the final invite, what would be the typical timeline given to respond to it? I presume this is when we need to give the medicals, PCC. Please clarify.
3) This one is a bit tricky, but some knowledgeable people here can advise as I believe. My partner hasn't completed any degree as she discontinued her bachelor's degree. So, her highest qualification is Class XII. My question is, *what if a spouse is not successful in proving functional English through PTE or IELTS?* what will be the scenario? Of course, I didn't claim any partner points


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Request for Subject matter expert advice here...
> 
> 1) Once we have the pre-invite, what would be the typical timeline given to respond to it?
> 2) Once we have the final invite, what would be the typical timeline given to respond to it? I presume this is when we need to give the medicals, PCC. Please clarify.
> 3) This one is a bit tricky, but some knowledgeable people here can advise as I believe. My partner hasn't completed any degree as she discontinued her bachelor's degree. So, her highest qualification is Class XII. My question is, *what if a spouse is not successful in proving functional English through PTE or IELTS?* what will be the scenario? Of course, I didn't claim any partner points





> 1) Once we have the pre-invite, what would be the typical timeline given to respond to it?


 14 days



> 2) Once we have the final invite, what would be the typical timeline given to respond to it? I presume this is when we need to give the medicals, PCC. Please clarify.


 60 days (PCC, medicals may take longer)



> what if a spouse is not successful in proving functional English through PTE or IELTS?


Please refer 12f (scroll down once you click the link): https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/fees-and-charges/current-visa-pricing/work 

Also refer: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Request for Subject matter expert advice here...
> 
> 1) Once we have the pre-invite, what would be the typical timeline given to respond to it?
> 2) Once we have the final invite, what would be the typical timeline given to respond to it? I presume this is when we need to give the medicals, PCC. Please clarify.
> 3) This one is a bit tricky, but some knowledgeable people here can advise as I believe. My partner hasn't completed any degree as she discontinued her bachelor's degree. So, her highest qualification is Class XII. My question is, *what if a spouse is not successful in proving functional English through PTE or IELTS?* what will be the scenario? Of course, I didn't claim any partner points


Class XII passing out is also sufficient to prove functional English 
If she studied in a English medium school, then get a letter from the school confirming that the medium of instruction was English 

Cheers


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

ace911turbo said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Today I got *FINAL INVITE* from NSW to lodge the 190. I can see that in Skillselect, the "*Apply Visa*" button is available. Now, before I click on that, I want to be absolutely sure about the NEW documents that are needed apart from the ones I submitted for NSW. I learned that PCC (Police Clearance Certificate) and Medicals are some of those new documents. I know how to get PCC. But my question is regarding Medicals and any other additional docs.
> 
> ...




Guys, Anybody got insights to this query please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ace911turbo said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Today I got *FINAL INVITE* from NSW to lodge the 190. I can see that in Skillselect, the "*Apply Visa*" button is available. Now, before I click on that, I want to be absolutely sure about the NEW documents that are needed apart from the ones I submitted for NSW. I learned that PCC (Police Clearance Certificate) and Medicals are some of those new documents. I know how to get PCC. But my question is regarding Medicals and any other additional docs.
> 
> ...


Here you go

https://www.am22tech.com/au/generate-hap-id-for-medical-before-submitting-visa-application/

You can keep uploading documents even after you have submitted the application and paid visa fees
So as long as you have the pcc and medicals done, the nsw documents are sufficient to submit the application 

You can keep checking what is missing after you have submitted 

Cheers


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

NB said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.am22tech.com/au/generate-hap-id-for-medical-before-submitting-visa-application/
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. I created the ImmI Account and was following the instructions in the link that you sent for Medicals/HAPID. While proceeding with the MHD, I see that there is no option for 190 while selecting the visa-subclass. The instructions in the link says that it is ok to select 189 but I am not quite convinced on why one would select the wrong visa class like inviting trouble later on? So my next question is: *Well what needs to be really done here in the right order for 190?*

Thanks.



ANZSCO: 262113 (Systems Administrator/STSOL)
ACS Applied: 15-August-2019
ACS Positive Result : 17-September-2019 (AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing)
PTE (1st attempt): PTE Superior 90-85-90-90
Spouse ACS Positive for 261212 Web Developer(STSOL) and PTE Competitive
EOI 190 NSW SkillSelect submitted: 90 Points on 17- November-2019
Pre-Invite: 04-March-2020.
Application/Nomination Submitted: 06-March-2020
Final Invite: 12-March-2020
190 Lodged: Yet to lodge. Doing PCC/Medicals.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ace911turbo said:


> Thanks NB. I created the ImmI Account and was following the instructions in the link that you sent for Medicals/HAPID. While proceeding with the MHD, I see that there is no option for 190 while selecting the visa-subclass. The instructions in the link says that it is ok to select 189 but I am not quite convinced on why one would select the wrong visa class like inviting trouble later on? So my next question is: *Well what needs to be really done here in the right order for 190?*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Use 189
If you don’t want to use, then wait for CO to generate the hap id and then get the tests done
The choice is yours
But nearly all applicants, use the 189 route

Cheers


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> 14 days
> 
> 60 days (PCC, medicals may take longer)
> 
> ...


Thank you so much ajnewbie and NB


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

*190 Lodging ImmI Application Queries*

Ok Guys, So I am now filling those 19 pages in IMMI for lodging the 190 Visa. Although I have almost completed filling the full application, I haven't submitted it yet as there are several areas where I need to be absolutely positive about what am typing in before paying the fees/submitting it. I understand that most of the fields in the form has a question mark symbol near it which explains more on what needs to be entered. It certainly was very helpful but my doubts arises when even that doesn't have enough details. (This is a long post, apologies!)

Questions:

*1)* In the section where they request for *National Identity Card *(such as Aadhar), there are fields which requests the GIVEN NAME and FAMILY NAME exactly as shown in the Aadhar card. *Suppose my name stated in the national identity card is JOHN K C, then is it ok to state K C as the Family name? *(In my Passport, this K C is indeed stated as Surname but fully abbreviated/expanded). The reason I worry on this part is because of the literal difference between the two although one is abbreviated (Aadhar) and the other is expanded (Passport).

*2) * In the section that asks a question like _"Does this applicant have any other passports or documents for travel?"_. I do have an expired passport as well but no travel history to Australia. However there are travel histories to many other countries which are less than 12months for each. Should I give details of this expired passport as well even if I have not traveled to Australia ? 

*3)* Regarding *Address History*: Although the total duration of stay in the countries I visited in the last 10 years is hardly 6 months or just weeks, I did enter all details except for one special case as explained as follows. With a Schengan EU tourist visa, I entered 7 countries in the EU union in 2018 for a total of just 15 days. Entered France and exited via Germany. In between these days, I traveled across several EU countries (not transit) where the duration of stay was hardly 48hrs. Since these were like domestic travel between those countries, the passport obviously doesn't have a record(stamp) of those. Only entry (France) and exit(Germany) stamps are present. Hence definitely these two countries will be entered in the visa application. So my question is: *Should I enter the details of those other EU countries which are not stamped in the passport even though I stayed there for 48hrs each?*

*4)* *Residential Address*: Currently I stay at an address that is different from Passport (Permanent) address. When applying for PCC, I had given the current address instead of Passport (permanent) address. I am entering all types of address in this section as multiple entries can be made. Also I am NOT tagging the passport address as current address. Since it is not tagged as current address, an additional field called as "Date To" is present. In reality, this permanent address is my hometown and I do STILL live there. My current address address is volatile and I might move. I am just concerned because any official letter based communication should go to my permanent address instead of current address in the future. That's all am worried about. *So my question is whether what I followed above is correct or not*?

*5) Education*: *Should I mandatorily put Class X and Class XII as well apart from Bachelor Degree/Master Degree* ?

*6) Employment*: When ACS assessed my employment, as expected it deducted first two years from my experience. 
a) Should I mandatorily put these two years in the application and tag as "*Not claiming points*" ?
b) Does the *order of the entries* matter? When I entered the non-claiming experience, it went to the last of the order along with current working company in the application review instead of being in the first.

*7) English Language Proficiency*: Under this, there is a question that says "_Has the applicant studied in a secondary and / or tertiary institution where the instruction was in English?_". And then asks about "_Give Details_". 
Question: *Are they asking the name of the school and its address ? What sort of details to be precise?*. Note that English test details are given correctly as requested in the other fields.

Thank you in advance for reading patiently so far and taking the effort to answer these and being helpful not only to me but also to others who has similar queries!


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

ace911turbo said:


> Ok Guys, So I am now filling those 19 pages in IMMI for lodging the 190 Visa. Although I have almost completed filling the full application, I haven't submitted it yet as there are several areas where I need to be absolutely positive about what am typing in before paying the fees/submitting it. I understand that most of the fields in the form has a question mark symbol near it which explains more on what needs to be entered. It certainly was very helpful but my doubts arises when even that doesn't have enough details. (This is a long post, apologies!)
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


Guys, just a friendly reminder to slip this through to seek some inputs please? Thanks!


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

ace911turbo said:


> Ok Guys, So I am now filling those 19 pages in IMMI for lodging the 190 Visa. Although I have almost completed filling the full application, I haven't submitted it yet as there are several areas where I need to be absolutely positive about what am typing in before paying the fees/submitting it. I understand that most of the fields in the form has a question mark symbol near it which explains more on what needs to be entered. It certainly was very helpful but my doubts arises when even that doesn't have enough details. (This is a long post, apologies!)
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


After extensive googling and enquiry along with some common sense, I got answers to these queries of mine.

1) The name should be strictly according to the national identity card regardless of initials/abbreviated/expanded.

2) Expired passport MUST be listed regardless of travel history to AUS.

3) It is good to specify all EU countries where I stayed regardless of days or hours. But at least the entry and exit should be specified. PCC not required for this though as it doesn't add upto 12months.

4) Residential address SHOULD be Current/Present address regardless of Permanent Address in Passport. If the applicant wants DIBP communications to goto permanent address, specify the option under "POSTAL ADDRESS".

5) If CO specifically asks for X and XII, then applicant need to provide it. The definition of Secondary education means High School. Tertiary education means Degree. Maybe good to submit X and XII to avoid CO contact and hence by-pass delay.

6) a) Tag it as "Not claiming" points matching the dates with ACS result.
b) Order DOES matter with Most recent experience at top.

7) If there is English skills demonstration via IELTS/PTE etc, then this field appears less important as there are dedicated fields to specify the IELTS/PTE exam score etc. But if the co-applicant doesn't have English skill exam proof, then this field needs to have more details. But am still not sure about the specific details that needs to go into this particular field. I have currently specified that both secondary and tertiary medium of instruction was in English. 


*If any of you find these contradicting, please give me a shout! Thanks!*


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

*Final Invite Received*

Hey guys

just got my final invite today. It is pretty quick for onshore applicants it looks like. It took 1 week for me.

Good luck everyone in this March Round.


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

captainrock said:


> Hey guys
> 
> just got my final invite today. It is pretty quick for onshore applicants it looks like. It took 1 week for me.
> 
> Good luck everyone in this March Round.


 Nice good luck man. What is the difference between final and pre invite? Also I had my points updated today to 90 for 190 and 85 for 189 due to a delay by my agent. So does that mean I'm in behind the guys who applied b4 me. My first application was made in December.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Inaam2316 said:


> Nice good luck man. What is the difference between final and pre invite? Also I had my points updated today to 90 for 190 and 85 for 189 due to a delay by my agent. So does that mean I'm in behind the guys who applied b4 me. My first application was made in December.


i think waiting times are dependent on points rather than the date of your EOI. If you have been in the system for 6 months at 80 points, and a another person came in with 85 points for barely a few days, he would get the invite first before you.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

captainrock said:


> Hey guys
> 
> just got my final invite today. It is pretty quick for onshore applicants it looks like. It took 1 week for me.
> 
> Good luck everyone in this March Round.


congrats on your final invite. you are a marketing specialist at 90+5 points if i remembered correctly ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inaam2316 said:


> Nice good luck man. What is the difference between final and pre invite? Also I had my points updated today to 90 for 190 and 85 for 189 due to a delay by my agent. So does that mean I'm in behind the guys who applied b4 me. My first application was made in December.


The states don’t issue you the final invite directly based on your EOI in Skillselect 
They send you a preinvite and ask you to apply to them with evidence of your points and your CV
Based on your application,if everything is in order, they issue the final invite after which you can submit your application in DHA 

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

captainrock said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Captain.

So, is there a March round? 



Cheers


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

NB said:


> The states don’t issue you the final invite directly based on your EOI in Skillselect
> They send you a preinvite and ask you to apply to them with evidence of your points and your CV
> Based on your application,if everything is in order, they issue the final invite after which you can submit your application in DHA
> 
> Cheers


But in case of 189, there could be a direct invite too?? Is it true.

Thanks


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

unkle_uber said:


> Inaam2316 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice good luck man. What is the difference between final and pre invite? Also I had my points updated today to 90 for 190 and 85 for 189 due to a delay by my agent. So does that mean I'm in behind the guys who applied b4 me. My first application was made in December.
> ...


 Fair enough. But consider a scenario in which 2 candidates with same points apply say 2 months ago, and couple of months later both gain equal points, one candidate updates his points an the other applies for a new invitation. Who gets in the queue first and the person with updated points has had his original application in the queue 2 months longer. 
Why I ask this question is cause my agent did not update but made a new application for an invite ie yesterday. His reason being you will stay in the pool longer! I'm miffed as my application was barely 3 months old and I feel my queue starts all over again.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aamien said:


> But in case of 189, there could be a direct invite too?? Is it true.
> 
> Thanks


Don’t mix up 189 and 190
They are both very different and so have different process

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inaam2316 said:


> Fair enough. But consider a scenario in which 2 candidates with same points apply say 2 months ago, and couple of months later both gain equal points, one candidate updates his points an the other applies for a new invitation. Who gets in the queue first and the person with updated points has had his original application in the queue 2 months longer.
> Why I ask this question is cause my agent did not update but made a new application for an invite ie yesterday. His reason being you will stay in the pool longer! I'm miffed as my application was barely 3 months old and I feel my queue starts all over again.


If your points get changed, you lose your position in the queue and go at the back of the queue 
Your agent has done the right thing
You have lost nothing and gained 3 months extra validity in the EOI 

Cheers


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

NB said:


> Inaam2316 said:
> 
> 
> > Fair enough. But consider a scenario in which 2 candidates with same points apply say 2 months ago, and couple of months later both gain equal points, one candidate updates his points an the other applies for a new invitation. Who gets in the queue first and the person with updated points has had his original application in the queue 2 months longer.
> ...


 sorry to be a pain. But my points increased. Or you mean to say we get to the back end of the queue whenever an eoi is updated regardless of increase or decrease in points?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Inaam2316 said:


> sorry to be a pain. But my points increased. Or you mean to say we get to the back end of the queue whenever an eoi is updated regardless of increase or decrease in points?


When you update the points, your EOI date changed as well, as such, your queue would be different from the previous one as it no longer goes back to the old queue with the lower points. However, if you update your EOI with no points changed, then you'll be at a disadvantage because you will restart and go back to the original queue at that specific points. 

No matter what, points will supersede waiting time. With that said, your new date with the higher points will definitely be in a better position than the old date with lower points.


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

unkle_uber said:


> Inaam2316 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry to be a pain. But my points increased. Or you mean to say we get to the back end of the queue whenever an eoi is updated regardless of increase or decrease in points?
> ...


 cheers Mayte. Sorry I'm a little thick wrt immigration matters. But thank you very much


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inaam2316 said:


> sorry to be a pain. But my points increased. Or you mean to say we get to the back end of the queue whenever an eoi is updated regardless of increase or decrease in points?


Any update which changes your points either up or down, due to any reason whatsoever, will push you to the back of the queue

Cheers


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> congrats on your final invite. you are a marketing specialist at 90+5 points if i remembered correctly ?


yes, that's me. How is your case tracking? Hopefully the coronavirus won't affect the future rounds.


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

Kuta said:


> Congratulations Captain.
> 
> So, is there a March round?
> 
> ...


I hope so! and technically there should be. But who knows..


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

*Australia Closed for 6 Months At Least*

https://melbournenews.melbourne/2020/03/australia-closed-for-6-months-at-least/313/

Will this affect our pre-invites and visa grants ?


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

captainrock said:


> I hope so! and technically there should be. But who knows..


Huh! 

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

unkle_uber said:


> *Australia Closed for 6 Months At Least*
> 
> https://melbournenews.melbourne/2020/03/australia-closed-for-6-months-at-least/313/
> 
> Will this affect our pre-invites and visa grants ?


Really? 6 months?! 

Cheers


----------



## asif.cqu10 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi,

Is there anyone who has done there Job skill assessment as System Admin from ACS???

I need some info.


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

Hello all, I have been anxious all day after stumbling across my work experience . 
Here goes so I worked full time as an early childhood teacher for a year 2017 July to 2018 July, however as a mandatory part of skills assesment I passed my ielts 8,8,7,7 to get a positive skills assessment in Aug 2018, the aitsl body on its FAQ says that positive work assessement for migration points will be assessed after you have gained positive skills assessment . I'm confused I worked with the proper title full-time salaried job in a reputed center . So should I first apply for work assessement or should I just submit all my documents I received from my employer stating my duties contract copy bank statements. 
Any child care center people help I'm beginning to panic.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inaam2316 said:


> Hello all, I have been anxious all day after stumbling across my work experience .
> Here goes so I worked full time as an early childhood teacher for a year 2017 July to 2018 July, however as a mandatory part of skills assesment I passed my ielts 8,8,7,7 to get a positive skills assessment in Aug 2018, the aitsl body on its FAQ says that positive work assessement for migration points will be assessed after you have gained positive skills assessment . I'm confused I worked with the proper title full-time salaried job in a reputed center . So should I first apply for work assessement or should I just submit all my documents I received from my employer stating my duties contract copy bank statements.
> Any child care center people help I'm beginning to panic.


Where will you submit the documents ?
Have you studied the process ?

Cheers


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> *Australia Closed for 6 Months At Least*
> 
> https://melbournenews.melbourne/2020/03/australia-closed-for-6-months-at-least/313/
> 
> Will this affect our pre-invites and visa grants ?


Visa Grants - NO

Pre-invites - Maybe


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Mr. said:


> Visa Grants - NO
> 
> Pre-invites - Maybe


i thought it would be the other way round, since once Visa are granted, the migrant would be able to move to Australia pretty soon. Whereas if a pre-invite is sent, the intended migrant would still take more than 6 months to have his visa granted and therefore able to make the final move to Aus.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

*Mr.*



unkle_uber said:


> i thought it would be the other way round, since once Visa are granted, the migrant would be able to move to Australia pretty soon. Whereas if a pre-invite is sent, the intended migrant would still take more than 6 months to have his visa granted and therefore able to make the final move to Aus.


the reason i said visa grant is not being affected.

Because i know a few people who got there 485's and 500's granted in the last few days.

they were onshore though. and I know since they were already onshore it does'nt make a difference.

But on the contrary, inviting more people means more migrants ( even if they do not move for 1 year)

looking at the economy and the future of jobs etc i dont think more skilled visa invitations will be sent out. 

But I desparately want them to issue invites (look at my EOI details)

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Accountant (General)
EOI: July 2019
189: 95
190: 95+5 (includes 1 year NSW experience)
PTE: April 2018
88/90/90/85
NAATI: March 2019
70


----------



## khahn7 (Aug 8, 2019)

I have just finished applying for my visa and have paid. I know that it will be cases by case, but wanted to see if there is anyone out there that has received their visa for NSW. How long did it take you to receive your visa after submitting your application? Just curious. Thanks for any insight that you can give me!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

khahn7 said:


> I have just finished applying for my visa and have paid. I know that it will be cases by case, but wanted to see if there is anyone out there that has received their visa for NSW. How long did it take you to receive your visa after submitting your application? Just curious. Thanks for any insight that you can give me!


Please post in the "190 visa grant / lodge 2020" thread for a better response. This thread is for those who are waiting for their invitations.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

khahn7 said:


> I have just finished applying for my visa and have paid. I know that it will be cases by case, but wanted to see if there is anyone out there that has received their visa for NSW. How long did it take you to receive your visa after submitting your application? Just curious. Thanks for any insight that you can give me!


I got mine within 3,5 months, but I am NSW based.


----------



## khahn7 (Aug 8, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Please post in the "190 visa grant / lodge 2020" thread for a better response. This thread is for those who are waiting for their invitations.


Thank you. I will do that.


----------



## khahn7 (Aug 8, 2019)

veshi said:


> I got mine within 3,5 months, but I am NSW based.


Thank you. That is helpful.


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

Inaam2316 said:


> Hello all, I have been anxious all day after stumbling across my work experience .
> Here goes so I worked full time as an early childhood teacher for a year 2017 July to 2018 July, however as a mandatory part of skills assesment I passed my ielts 8,8,7,7 to get a positive skills assessment in Aug 2018, the aitsl body on its FAQ says that positive work assessement for migration points will be assessed after you have gained positive skills assessment . I'm confused I worked with the proper title full-time salaried job in a reputed center . So should I first apply for work assessement or should I just submit all my documents I received from my employer stating my duties contract copy bank statements.
> Any child care center people help I'm beginning to panic.


Hi

You can submit your work exp n assessment together. If your work exp was after the completion of studies, then it will be assessed.

Cheers


----------



## Guri96 (Feb 25, 2020)

Can we expect a NSW round this week? I noticed liveinmelborne website posted there will be no impact on invite due to covid-19 shutdowns? Can we expect same from NSW?


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

Guri96 said:


> Can we expect a NSW round this week? I noticed liveinmelborne website posted there will be no impact on invite due to covid-19 shutdowns? Can we expect same from NSW?


Hopefully, fingers crossed.


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

Guri96 said:


> Can we expect a NSW round this week? I noticed liveinmelborne website posted there will be no impact on invite due to covid-19 shutdowns? Can we expect same from NSW?


Can't say anything in this situation. Lets see until friday.


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

aamien said:


> Inaam2316 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all, I have been anxious all day after stumbling across my work experience .
> ...


 hey thanks Mayte. I just checked on aitsl body for teaching it says optional. Confirmed with my agent so all good.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Latest Update NSW 

Candidate's location
Due to the increased popularity of NSW as a skilled migration destination, NSW will no longer invite candidates who reside in another Australian state or territory to apply for NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190).

If your occupation has the additional requirement, you must:

be residing in NSW for at least the last six months, and;
have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in your nominated occupation.
If your occupation does not have the additional requirement, you must either:

be residing in NSW, or offshore for at least the last six months, or;
be residing and employed in NSW or offshore for at least the last one month.
This information will be carefully checked if you are invited and submit an application for NSW nomination.

NSW may vary this approach depending on the size and composition of the pool of candidates who have lodged and Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

R.Max said:


> Latest Update NSW
> 
> Candidate's location
> Due to the increased popularity of NSW as a skilled migration destination, NSW will no longer invite candidates who reside in another Australian state or territory to apply for NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190).
> ...


If I am not mistaken this came in jan 2020


Cheers


----------



## shweta5april (Sep 4, 2019)

I remember reading this in Jan'20

Any idea when will the invites be sent for March'20?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

shweta5april said:


> I remember reading this in Jan'20
> 
> Any idea when will the invites be sent for March'20?


from past statistics, its usually at the end of the month, but as of late, it hasn't been consistent. So its safe to say that it cannot be predicted.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

NB said:


> If I am not mistaken this came in jan 2020
> 
> 
> Cheers


I think the following one just came in...


If your occupation has the additional requirement, you must:

*be residing in NSW for at least the last six months, and;*
have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in your nominated occupation.

If your occupation does not have the additional requirement, you must either:

*be residing in NSW, or offshore for at least the last six months, or;
be residing and employed in NSW or offshore for at least the last one month.*


----------



## Tanzi (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes this a a new requirement but very confusing. Does this mean applicants job occupations with no additional requirement should have been offshore for more than a month or 6 months? Or does this mean they are not considering any offshore candidates and need everyone to have lived in Nsw at some point. This is super confusing.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tanzi said:


> Yes this a a new requirement but very confusing. Does this mean applicants job occupations with no additional requirement should have been offshore for more than a month or 6 months? Or does this mean they are not considering any offshore candidates and need everyone to have lived in Nsw at some point. This is super confusing.


I don’t think it’s confusing 
If there is no special requirements, then as long as you are offshore for the last 6 months, you are eligible for sponsorship 
You need not have lived in NSW at any point of time under this clause 

Cheers


----------



## Tanzi (Dec 24, 2018)

But then the requirement also says 'or offshore for the last one month'


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tanzi said:


> But then the requirement also says 'or offshore for the last one month'


The important word is ‘OR’
If it was ‘AND’ then it would have been different

If you still have doubts, best to consult a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## Hemanth_SD (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi 

Is anyone called NSW to know about March 190 Round 

Regards
Hemanth SD


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Hemanth_SD said:


> Hi
> 
> Is anyone called NSW to know about March 190 Round
> 
> ...


You can call and update us.

Cheers


----------



## Hodgemaer (Mar 5, 2020)

Mr. said:


> You can call and update us.
> 
> Cheers


It's pretty well established NSW doesn't announce their invitation rounds beforehand


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

On behalf of my friend:

He got following assessment from EA. Does it mean he can claim 15 points for highest relevant qualification? Thanks. 

Institution: XXX 

Completed / Awarded: Completed

Date: December 2018 

AQF Level: Bachelor Degree


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tanvir2220 said:


> On behalf of my friend:
> 
> He got following assessment from EA. Does it mean he can claim 15 points for highest relevant qualification? Thanks.
> 
> ...


That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for your prompt reply.


----------



## Tanzi (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi Guys, can someone advise if having two NSW 190 eois is ok? I had filled on eoi last year in Nov whose password I forgot so in hurry I created another one this year in Feb. Would cause any problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tanzi said:


> Hi Guys, can someone advise if having two NSW 190 eois is ok? I had filled on eoi last year in Nov whose password I forgot so in hurry I created another one this year in Feb. Would cause any problem? Thanks in advance.


Did you use the forgot password option in Skillselect?

Cheers


----------



## Hemanth_SD (Aug 22, 2019)

Mr. said:


> You can call and update us.
> 
> Cheers


Hey mate 

I did called and lady replied as can't disclose about next invitation round. Wanted to check if anyone else inquired about NSW Round. 

Last month I have been told that end of Feb or early March and round did happened in early March.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Hemanth_SD said:


> Hey mate
> 
> I did called and lady replied as can't disclose about next invitation round. Wanted to check if anyone else inquired about NSW Round.
> 
> Last month I have been told that end of Feb or early March and round did happened in early March.


All the best!!!!


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Any update anyone? its 1:45 in Sydney already.


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

Let's Wait until 4:30.


----------



## shekhar.shaw (Nov 2, 2019)

Hello, All,
Could you please advise if anyone is aware whether any pre-invites being sent to 2613 category during Feb-2020 or Mar-2020 so far.

Points claimed by me:
189: 85
190 NSW: 85+5 with 3 yrs of NSW exp


Regards,


----------



## GR01 (Feb 20, 2020)

shekhar.shaw said:


> Hello, All,
> Could you please advise if anyone is aware whether any pre-invites being sent to 2613 category during Feb-2020 or Mar-2020 so far.
> 
> Points claimed by me:
> ...


You should get invite in this round. Please update this forum once you get. Hope you have marked Usual country of residence as "NSW" if you are residing in NSW.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

GR01 said:


> You should get invite in this round. Please update this forum once you get. Hope you have marked Usual country of residence as "NSW" if you are residing in NSW.


SO much confidence in State Rounds.. I appreciate it.


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

No round today. Its already 6pm. Probably next week.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shashkaps said:


> SO much confidence in State Rounds.. I appreciate it.


Yes
He Probably also carries an umbrella when he goes to church to pray for rain

Cheers


----------



## kennethlwh (Mar 28, 2020)

Anyone here waiting to be invited for retail pharmacist 251513?


____________________________
EOI submitted : 17/03/20
190 NSW : 90


----------



## GR01 (Feb 20, 2020)

https://www.seekvisa.com.au/state-migration-programs-closing-in-response-to-covid-19/


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

GR01 said:


> https://www.seekvisa.com.au/state-migration-programs-closing-in-response-to-covid-19/


NSW is still open.


----------



## phahmed (Dec 24, 2019)

kennethlwh said:


> Anyone here waiting to be invited for retail pharmacist 251513?
> 
> 
> ____________________________
> ...



me 
are you onshore or offshore?
and what the details of your points?
thanks


----------



## kennethlwh (Mar 28, 2020)

offshore.

Age 30
English 20
Degree 15
Overseas Work Exp 10
Single 10
NSW SS 5

How long have you been waiting and what are your points? 

Thanks


----------



## kennethlwh (Mar 28, 2020)

phahmed said:


> me
> are you onshore or offshore?
> and what the details of your points?
> thanks


offshore.

Age 30
English 20
Degree 15
Overseas Work Exp 10
Single 10
NSW SS 5

How long have you been waiting and what are your points? 

Thanks


----------



## phahmed (Dec 24, 2019)

kennethlwh said:


> offshore.
> 
> Age 30
> English 20
> ...


Offshore

Age 25
English 10
Degree 15
Experience 15
Married( assess+competent) 10
NSW SS 5

Eoi submitted 29/11/2019

Thanks


----------



## kennethlwh (Mar 28, 2020)

phahmed said:


> Offshore
> 
> Age 25
> English 10
> ...


Fingers crossed to us. It is really hard now considering only NSW offers 190 to retail pharmacists


----------



## phahmed (Dec 24, 2019)

May they will send invitations this week?


----------



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi all,

I completed my accessment in Oct 2019. Which meant a total experience of 7 years and 10 months. I submitted my EOI in November 19.

My experience now has changed to above 8 years whic means additional 5 points.
My question is do I need to go for reaccessment with ACS.
My designation and role remains the same.

Also, do I need to edit my EOI and change the experience time?
Earlier I had selected " Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation - overseas within last 10 years " as " Equal to or greater than 5 Years and less than 8 years"... Do I need to change it ?

Thanks 

Thanks


----------



## AyyappanK (Mar 17, 2020)

My question is do I need to go for reassessment with ACS? - Not required.

Also, do I need to edit my EOI and change the experience time? - I believe when the points get updated in the EOI, this should be taken care. I will suggest you to wait until one of the gurus here confirm.

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rafiahmadjan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I completed my accessment in Oct 2019. Which meant a total experience of 7 years and 10 months. I submitted my EOI in November 19.
> 
> ...


If you are continuing in the same job, designation, company, location and RnR , then you can with minimum risk continue to claim points for experience without reassessment 
If you have left the TO DATE blank in the EOI and marked the experience as relevant, then your points will go up automatically when you cross 8 years of experience 

Recheck after a couple of days and make sure that the points have increased 

Moreover, as your EOI is already 6 months old, it would be better to withdraw the old EOI and submit a new one so that you get full 2 years validity 

Cheers


----------



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

NB said:


> If you are continuing in the same job, designation, company, location and RnR , then you can with minimum risk continue to claim points for experience without reassessment
> If you have left the TO DATE blank in the EOI and marked the experience as relevant, then your points will go up automatically when you cross 8 years of experience
> 
> Recheck after a couple of days and make sure that the points have increased
> ...


Thank you for your reply. Appreciate your response.

Thanks


----------



## shekhar.shaw (Nov 2, 2019)

No pre-invites tofay. Finger crossed for tomorrow.


2613 with DOE 04-Mar
189: 85
190: 90


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

shekhar.shaw said:


> No pre-invites tofay. Finger crossed for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 2613 with DOE 04-Mar
> ...


If it happens then it might be on Friday!¡!


----------



## mksocial2019 (Nov 27, 2019)

Need not be. Last round of invite was on a Wednesday, March 4th.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

mksocial2019 said:


> Need not be. Last round of invite was on a Wednesday, March 4th.


Last round was weird. The previous ones were done on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

So its almost COB 31 March 2020,

any updates on the NSW round ???


----------



## mksocial2019 (Nov 27, 2019)

Mr. said:


> So its almost COB 31 March 2020,
> 
> any updates on the NSW round ???


Nothing as of now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar.shaw said:


> No pre-invites tofay. Finger crossed for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 2613 with DOE 04-Mar
> ...


Don’t keep your fingers crossed
It will probably get injured by the time they sent the next batch of invites 
It is at the bottom of the priorities of the states 

Cheers


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Don’t keep your fingers crossed
> It will probably get injured by the time they sent the next batch of invites
> It is at the bottom of the priorities of the states
> 
> Cheers


I might have a different opinion, with Business going down, this will be one of the major source of income for government. For example- if they issue 1000 invites, and we assume 1 Family member only per invite- Which is 1000 * 4085 AUD= 4085000(4 million) Dollar, which is a big amount. I dont think they are going to stop money flowing in at this point. Similarly with the state government. And since in March rules for NSW has been revised with Additional criteria i am hoping a big round this time. But as you say, it is state, nothing can be predicted, so lets wait for this weekend.


----------



## shekhar.shaw (Nov 2, 2019)

Could you plesse highlight revised March rules.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

shekhar.shaw said:


> Could you plesse highlight revised March rules.


 please check on the NSW site for 190 visa.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

shashkaps said:


> I might have a different opinion, with Business going down, this will be one of the major source of income for government. For example- if they issue 1000 invites, and we assume 1 Family member only per invite- Which is 1000 * 4085 AUD= 4085000(4 million) Dollar, which is a big amount. I dont think they are going to stop money flowing in at this point. Similarly with the state government. And since in March rules for NSW has been revised with Additional criteria i am hoping a big round this time. But as you say, it is state, nothing can be predicted, so lets wait for this weekend.


There is a broader way of looking at it too...if the objective is to get the revenue generated...for gaining 4 million, they wouldn't want to create a liability for centrelink given the current crisis in the job market, because they gain nothing effectively end of the day. 

I am not disappointing though, I am also waiting for the invite.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jans13 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am new to this thread, I am applying for 261313 with 90 points for 189 and after state sponsorship 95.
> I submitted the EOI on April 1st 2020. Could you please let me know when you think i can expect an invite? Any delays expected due to corona pandemic?
> 
> Thanks


You can get some idea from Iscah website
But don’t very excited or pessimistic seeing their predictions as they are more often wrong then right

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Any update on NSW 190 round?

Cheers


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Kuta said:


> Any update on NSW 190 round?
> 
> Cheers


Based on March round, should happen tomorrow. Else, no hope till next financial year.


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

shashkaps said:


> Based on March round, should happen tomorrow. Else, no hope till next financial year.


I also thought the same.
Either Tomorrow or July :clap2:


----------



## arash1988 (Dec 26, 2019)

Hai everyone,

I would like to know, which week in a month do normally the invitation round happens? Is there any thread based on this!!

Based on the last comment - wont there be any invites in April, May and June!!!


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

frankboy said:


> shashkaps said:
> 
> 
> > Based on March round, should happen tomorrow. Else, no hope till next financial year.
> ...



Why do you think so? There won’t be any invitation on April May and June?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

arash1988 said:


> Hai everyone,
> 
> I would like to know, which week in a month do normally the invitation round happens? Is there any thread based on this!!
> 
> Based on the last comment - wont there be any invites in April, May and June!!!


Based on the past few months, 'invitation rounds' have happened in the last week of the month, usually Fridays (though there have been exceptions). This is the thread where NSW invitations are announced by candidates. 

Due to the global pandemic there is uncertainty as far as future 'invitation rounds' are concerned. There are several factors at play which will determine if and when the rounds may happen, they could continue happening like they have happened so far or there could be none.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Time has begun guys!!! It is usually this time State Send invites till 5 PM. All the best, if the round happens.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## phahmed (Dec 24, 2019)

shashkaps said:


> Time has begun guys!!! It is usually this time State Send invites till 5 PM. All the best, if the round happens.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


do u think it may be today?!!!


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

phahmed said:


> do u think it may be today?!!!


No one can predict State Invite-- Speculation is it should be today.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Seems no round today as well. Time to face the CORONA- Effect.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

I believe that all states priority is to combat against COVID-19 rather giving invitations and we all need to understand that in this Global crisis we need to fight and give a support in every possible measure we can do so that we all can get back on the track soon. We all won't lose anything if one or two rounds lapse.
Thank you.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> I believe that all states priority is to combat against COVID-19 rather giving invitations and we all need to understand that in this Global crisis we need to fight and give a support in every possible measure we can do so that we all can get back on the track soon. We all won't lose anything if one or two rounds lapse.
> Thank you.


I agree on support part, but few candidates might be losing points within these lapses. It is not fair for them.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shashkaps said:


> I agree on support part, but few candidates might be losing points within these lapses. It is not fair for them.


Lapses ?
I didn’t know NSW was under some obligation to the candidates to invite them

Cheers


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Lapses ?
> I didn’t know NSW was under some obligation to the candidates to invite them
> 
> Cheers


Based on this comment, no one is obliged to do anything, but few things are based on trends as we have seen earlier. Since, you have been watching and guarding this space for so long, has there been an incident where for any month ( apart from financial closing ones), NSW has not invited a single applicant?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

shashkaps said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that all states priority is to combat against COVID-19 rather giving invitations and we all need to understand that in this Global crisis we need to fight and give a support in every possible measure we can do so that we all can get back on the track soon. We all won't lose anything if one or two rounds lapse.
> ...


Yeah but it is a global problem.. We all are helpless really can't do anything in this... Except waiting.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shashkaps said:


> Based on this comment, no one is obliged to do anything, but few things are based on trends as we have seen earlier. Since, you have been watching and guarding this space for so long, has there been an incident where for any month ( apart from financial closing ones), NSW has not invited a single applicant?


This is the biggest crisis after the Second World War that the world is facing
You are living in a fools paradise if you think it will be business as usual
All state government have far bigger issues to deal 


Cheers


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> This is the biggest crisis after the Second World War that the world is facing
> You are living in a fools paradise if you think it will be business as usual
> All state government have far bigger issues to deal
> 
> ...


I agree, whole world in very difficult situation right now, in my lifetime i havent experience or thought of anything like this as well. But the PR process was not at the time of World War II so dnt know it will be a business as usual or not. I am completely with you that State has responsibility to take care of rather than inviting candidates, but again, as it is spoken on multiple groups, Tourism will take a hit, Student Visa will take a hit based on recent statements, but is Immigration ( which doesnt mean people will come straight away) will take hit too? They have planners who does this planning and forecasts to get the economy running, and every step they take is according to that. I am of the opinion that they might have a very small round, but they will continue the trend, as forecast of annual income from immigration might take a hit if not done. Happy to be corrected.


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

shashkaps said:


> Based on this comment, no one is obliged to do anything, but few things are based on trends as we have seen earlier. Since, you have been watching and guarding this space for so long, has there been an incident where for any month ( apart from financial closing ones), NSW has not invited a single applicant?



Nsw didn't invite in December 2019 as well during christmas.


----------



## phahmed (Dec 24, 2019)

Any prediction for pre-invitations today?


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

phahmed said:


> Any prediction for pre-invitations today?


I think NSW is done for this Financial Year. We should expect once this CORONA situation is under control.


----------



## cidc (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi, sorry for the noob question. Please could anyone share where I could track these invites, requirements, and recent statistics/trends? My profession will likely need me to live in NSW, however I have no affiliation (qualification, work experience or job offer in NSW) - would I be in the consideration set please? Thanks


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

cidc said:


> Hi, sorry for the noob question. Please could anyone share where I could track these invites, requirements, and recent statistics/trends? My profession will likely need me to live in NSW, however I have no affiliation (qualification, work experience or job offer in NSW) - would I be in the consideration set please? Thanks


Your ANZSCO code??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cidc said:


> Hi, sorry for the noob question. Please could anyone share where I could track these invites, requirements, and recent statistics/trends? My profession will likely need me to live in NSW, however I have no affiliation (qualification, work experience or job offer in NSW) - would I be in the consideration set please? Thanks


This is a good PCCs to start
However they may not be upto date so check each state website also

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Software-and-Applications-Programmers-nec/261399.htm

Cheers


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

Something is updated regarding 190 and covid-19. In my point of view, health professionals will be kept on priority.

https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

frankboy said:


> Something is updated regarding 190 and covid-19. In my point of view, health professionals will be kept on priority.
> 
> https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration


Good one mate, thanks for sharing! 

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

NB said:


> This is the biggest crisis after the Second World War that the world is facing
> 
> You are living in a fools paradise if you think it will be business as usual
> 
> ...


I feel the same.

And @NB - how can you be so pragmatic? I've always admired your responses beyond "just answers".

Thanks for being there for all of us, always! 

Cheers


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi, can somebody please suggest according to https://www.seekvisa.com.au/state-migration-programs-closing-in-response-to-covid-19/ 
If the new applications are restricted or there will be no invites as well


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> Hi, can somebody please suggest according to https://www.seekvisa.com.au/state-migration-programs-closing-in-response-to-covid-19/
> If the new applications are restricted or there will be no invites as well


No state can stop you from submitting an EOI in Skillselect 
It’s the direct application which some states were accepting which may have been stopped, if the news is true
I have not verified it 

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

*COVID-19 Update from DHA (SkillSelect)*

FYI - This message is being displayed upon log-in to SkillSelect:



> Due to COVID-19 applicants are asked not to undertake their medicals prior to lodgement of your application. Please wait until such time as you are requested in writing by the Department to do your medicals.


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Will my EOI be considered for NSW invitation with 80 points including ss and not having any experience working in NSW? My anzsco code is 261313..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> Will my EOI be considered for NSW invitation with 80 points including ss and not having any experience working in NSW? My anzsco code is 261313..


NOT for 190
Not sure about 491

Cheers


----------



## Jaydeepprabhu (Apr 12, 2018)

ISCAH FB Update states that there might be a round tonight for 189 and 491(Family) Invites. Then again, they have said a lot of things and then gone back on their claims. Not sure how trustworthy the information is. 

Good luck if a round actually takes place.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jaydeepprabhu said:


> ISCAH FB Update states that there might be a round tonight for 189 and 491(Family) Invites. Then again, they have said a lot of things and then gone back on their claims. Not sure how trustworthy the information is.
> 
> Good luck if a round actually takes place.


What have they written ?
If it doesn’t rain, the weather will be dry

Cheers


----------



## Jaydeepprabhu (Apr 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Jaydeepprabhu said:
> 
> 
> > ISCAH FB Update states that there might be a round tonight for 189 and 491(Family) Invites. Then again, they have said a lot of things and then gone back on their claims. Not sure how trustworthy the information is.
> ...


😂👍🏻 That is precisely what they have mentioned.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NB said:


> What have they written ?
> If it doesn’t rain, the weather will be dry
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I have said this before, and I will say it again...you have a good sense of humor.


----------



## dave3tirth (Apr 10, 2020)

Did anyone get an invitation to a civil engineering technician recently?
I am wondering, is there any chance to get an invitation at 75 points?


----------



## tousifj (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi All,
I have applied with 90 points for NSW 190 on 13 Mar 2020.
I am residing in NSW and have completed 1 year work experience in NSW.
If I go back to my home country, Will I need to do ACS again?
What I need to do in that situation, withdraw my current EOI or update it or launch a new one.

Please help me with any suggestions.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tousifj said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied with 90 points for NSW 190 on 13 Mar 2020.
> I am residing in NSW and have completed 1 year work experience in NSW.
> If I go back to my home country, Will I need to do ACS again?
> ...


If you want to claim points for the experience that you gain after returning to your home country, then you need to get reassessed 
Of you don’t want to claim points, then no need to get reassessed 
No need to withdraw the existing EOI 
Just change your location in the EOI 

Cheers


----------



## Lolly21 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi All,

I lodged an EOI for 190 NSW in October 2019 with 90 points ANZSCO: 232111? I am also offshore. Anyone else in a similar position? Anyone any thoughts on likelihood of invitation?

Thanks.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

NSW and Victoria 190 invitations for the period- 1st July 2019 to 12th April 2020

https://www.iscah.com/state-190-invitations-20192020/


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> NSW and Victoria 190 invitations for the period- 1st July 2019 to 12th April 2020
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/state-190-invitations-20192020/


I guess if this is really true, because nobody in this group have confirmed that they received invite from NSW.

Also i noticed invite for 261314 is at 90 points. Does its include the 5 state points as well ?


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

karthickbeta said:


> Rajeshkumar3 said:
> 
> 
> > NSW and Victoria 190 invitations for the period- 1st July 2019 to 12th April 2020
> ...


That's the data of full invitation not the pre-invite. 
NSW did feb round on march first week and NSW didn't invite for the month of march.

That mentioned point is including state point.


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

frankboy said:


> That's the data of full invitation not the pre-invite.
> NSW did feb round on march first week and NSW didn't invite for the month of march.
> 
> That mentioned point is including state point.


Thanks for the clarification mate  :clap2:


----------



## khahn7 (Aug 8, 2019)

frankboy said:


> That's the data of full invitation not the pre-invite.
> NSW did feb round on march first week and NSW didn't invite for the month of march.
> 
> That mentioned point is including state point.


This isn't the complete list of NSW invites. I received my pre-invite and invite in March 2020, but my occupation is not listed on this list.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

khahn7 said:


> This isn't the complete list of NSW invites. I received my pre-invite and invite in March 2020, but my occupation is not listed on this list.


That is because, this is not official DHA data. DHA / NSW does not release official data of invites (unless the data comes from someone who has requested it under the FOI Act).


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

khahn7 said:


> This isn't the complete list of NSW invites. I received my pre-invite and invite in March 2020, but my occupation is not listed on this list.


Hi, 

which date did you get a pre-invite and invite please?


----------



## DomoCanadianCarpenter (Oct 27, 2018)

Hey all,

I submitted my EOI on Dec 2nd, 2019 and recieved my invite on Feb 5th, 2020, then paid the $4,000 minutes after. Non pro-rata 331212 Carpenter, offshore, 90pts (85+5). I haven't yet heard from my CO. I also front loaded all my documents, and am now just waiting on a reply. My migration agent said this might take 10-11 months according to the DHA. I don't know if it will take longer or shorter then expected, but my wishful thinking suggests that the DHA will focus on a prioritized list of applications as they have apparently halted new applications due to COVID.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

DomoCanadianCarpenter said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on Dec 2nd, 2019 and recieved my invite on Feb 5th, 2020, then paid the $4,000 minutes after. Non pro-rata 331212 Carpenter, offshore, 90pts (85+5). I haven't yet heard from my CO. I also front loaded all my documents, and am now just waiting on a reply. My migration agent said this might take 10-11 months according to the DHA. I don't know if it will take longer or shorter then expected, but my wishful thinking suggests that the DHA will focus on a prioritized list of applications as they have apparently halted new applications due to COVID.


No one can actually predict it. It usually takes 8-10 months on average. Now it might even more because it seems they are finalising applications of essential workers (medical fields) first. Are you based in NSW? If you are it might be less than 8 months (it took me 3 but I got my grant before the quarantine started). Also not all applications got halted, some states are still inviting and 189 visa invitations are still done.


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

DomoCanadianCarpenter said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on Dec 2nd, 2019 and recieved my invite on Feb 5th, 2020, then paid the $4,000 minutes after. Non pro-rata 331212 Carpenter, offshore, 90pts (85+5). I haven't yet heard from my CO. I also front loaded all my documents, and am now just waiting on a reply. My migration agent said this might take 10-11 months according to the DHA. I don't know if it will take longer or shorter then expected, but my wishful thinking suggests that the DHA will focus on a prioritized list of applications as they have apparently halted new applications due to COVID.


Congratulations;

When you say, you front loaded all the documents, can you provide the list of additional documents you attached (i.e. apart from docs related to Employment, Education, Assessment, English and Personal). Did you upload PCC, Medical, form 80 and form 1221? Any other form?
Do we have to fill form 80 and 1221 only for main applicant or all the adult family members migrating to Aust or mentioned in application?
Thanks


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

sudhirvij2k said:


> DomoCanadianCarpenter said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...


I’m not sure about form 1221 as I didn’t have to do one. They only requested form 80 and it was for every adult migrating. You supposed to attach it before you properly apply (it’s one of the required documents so you should attach it with all the documents like passport etc).


----------



## khahn7 (Aug 8, 2019)

R.Max said:


> Hi,
> 
> which date did you get a pre-invite and invite please?


I received my pre-invite March 4th, and invite on March 6th.


----------



## vkumarh6 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi anyone waiting /received 190 invite for below points & ANZ

ANZ 261312 Developer Programmer
EOI 190 = 90 points (DOE 05-Jan-2020)
Currently living in NSW with 1+ year exp in AUS


----------



## Tanzi (Dec 24, 2018)

Hey folks, I am in a peculiar situation. I was residing in Melbourne till feb 2020 and had come back to India. Now I can't go back to join my new job due to the travel ban. So in this situation I was trying to find the silver lining thinking that now I am offshore NSW might consider me for a 190 invite. I have 95 points marketing specialist occupation. 

Now that I am offshore since the last one month and my occupation has no additional criteria, do I qualify as per the below location requirement 

"If your occupation does not have the additional requirement, you must either:

be residing in NSW, or offshore for at least the last six months, or;
be residing and employed in NSW or offshore for at least the last one month."

Please let me know your interpretation of the location requirement. Thanks


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Tanzi said:


> Hey folks, I am in a peculiar situation. I was residing in Melbourne till feb 2020 and had come back to India. Now I can't go back to join my new job due to the travel ban. So in this situation I was trying to find the silver lining thinking that now I am offshore NSW might consider me for a 190 invite. I have 95 points marketing specialist occupation.
> 
> Now that I am offshore since the last one month and my occupation has no additional criteria, do I qualify as per the below location requirement
> 
> ...


Based on the above criteria, unfortunately, you don't seem to qualify in either case:

You are not residing in NSW or offshore since last six months

AND

You are not residing nor employed in NSW or offshore for at least the last one month. 

But, if you find employment back in India (in the same ANZSCO code) and stay employed for a period of one month, then you should qualify or stay in India for 6 months (without employment) and qualify.


----------



## tousifj (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi,

I have heard about NAATI CCL online test. They are conducting this test online through Microsoft Teams. 
I want to understand that then there is no restriction to be in Australia for NAATI CCL test.
Previously these tests were conducted in Australia only. 

Am I right with the above understanding?
Do I need to be in Australia to take NAATI CCL online test?


----------



## Tanzi (Dec 24, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> Tanzi said:
> 
> 
> > Hey folks, I am in a peculiar situation. I was residing in Melbourne till feb 2020 and had come back to India. Now I can't go back to join my new job due to the travel ban. So in this situation I was trying to find the silver lining thinking that now I am offshore NSW might consider me for a 190 invite. I have 95 points marketing specialist occupation
> ...


Thanks for your response.


----------



## mng8hc (Apr 15, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> Based on the above criteria, unfortunately, you don't seem to qualify in either case:
> 
> You are not residing in NSW or offshore since last six months
> 
> ...


Had a question regarding this: If I were residing in NSW for the last 3-4 years but then I had to go offshore for 2 weeks to apply for a Working holiday visa, does this 'reset' my onshore residency? So would the time that I'm residing in NSW reset to day 0 when I re-enter Australia? 

>< This is confusing/worrying me a fair bit, would appreciate some help...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mng8hc said:


> Had a question regarding this: If I were residing in NSW for the last 3-4 years but then I had to go offshore for 2 weeks to apply for a Working holiday visa, does this 'reset' my onshore residency? So would the time that I'm residing in NSW reset to day 0 when I re-enter Australia?
> 
> >< This is confusing/worrying me a fair bit, would appreciate some help...


Certainly not
You will be treated as if residing for the last 3-4 years
Just make sure that in the EOI you show this break between employments as I presume you will be unemployed and not paid for the 2 weeks 

Cheers


----------



## mng8hc (Apr 15, 2020)

NB said:


> Certainly not
> You will be treated as if residing for the last 3-4 years
> Just make sure that in the EOI you show this break between employments as I presume you will be unemployed and not paid for the 2 weeks
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

just called the Business NSW line, just thought I'd update from my previous question. The person told me that yes, those two weeks mean that I've been offshore, so unfortunately the number of days I've been onshore is now 'reset'. Oh well


----------



## Hodgemaer (Mar 5, 2020)

mng8hc said:


> Hi,
> 
> just called the Business NSW line, just thought I'd update from my previous question. The person told me that yes, those two weeks mean that I've been offshore, so unfortunately the number of days I've been onshore is now 'reset'. Oh well


Based on what you've said, you're definitely still eligible. The requirement is based on residency, leaving the country for 2 weeks doesn't change where you reside. Do you know who you spoke to btw?


----------



## mng8hc (Apr 15, 2020)

Hodgemaer said:


> Based on what you've said, you're definitely still eligible. The requirement is based on residency, leaving the country for 2 weeks doesn't change where you reside. Do you know who you spoke to btw?


I called again, and a different agent picked up this time. I was told that those 2 weeks don't matter, as long as I am able to prove that the rest of my time in Australia is NSW. So, you and NB were correct. Sorry about this confusion! Thank you for your replies.


----------



## mng8hc (Apr 15, 2020)

Hodgemaer said:


> Based on what you've said, you're definitely still eligible. The requirement is based on residency, leaving the country for 2 weeks doesn't change where you reside. Do you know who you spoke to btw?


Sorry, I didn't catch the first agent's name.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Correct me if I'm wrong in understanding the way the invites work.

It doesn't matter when you applied before the invitation round, all they do is take the whole pool of applicants up to the invitation round date and select based on points and other criteria? For example someone applied with 85pt in March but today someone applies with 90pt, the latter one will be selected if an invite rounds happen tomorrow?

So people with smaller number of points are stuck in this endless loop of new people applying with higher points pushing them down, until they get lucky and higher points invites are exhausted?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong in understanding the way the invites work.
> 
> It doesn't matter when you applied before the invitation round, all they do is take the whole pool of applicants up to the invitation round date and select based on points and other criteria? For example someone applied with 85pt in March but today someone applies with 90pt, the latter one will be selected if an invite rounds happen tomorrow?
> 
> So people with smaller number of points are stuck in this endless loop of new people applying with higher points pushing them down, until they get lucky and higher points invites are exhausted?


This is what happens in 189
This is thread for 190
So it’s not clear if you are asking for 189 or 190

Under 190 points do matter, but not to the extent as in 189
States do invite lower points applicants also ignoring higher points, if the applicant has skills in demand in the state 

Cheers


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

NB said:


> This is what happens in 189
> This is thread for 190
> So it’s not clear if you are asking for 189 or 190
> 
> ...


I am asking about 190, point of question is...there is no backlog thing happening?

Once they start working on invite round they pick up everyone who applied up to that date, no priorities for someone who was let's say in the pool for months vs someone who applied day before? As in, application date has no influence on the invitation?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > This is what happens in 189
> ...



No one knows. States don’t share that kind of information. It’s possible that a person who applied later than you might be picked over you even thought they don’t have more points because they might have more years of onshore experience etc. We don’t have any information about it.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

veshi said:


> No one knows. States don’t share that kind of information. It’s possible that a person who applied later than you might be picked over you even thought they don’t have more points because they might have more years of onshore experience etc. We don’t have any information about it.


Ah, I understand now, it's up to NSW to decide on it. Thanks.

Also it seems fair to assume they have stopped all applicants from other states from January this year, regardless if they applied before the cut off date?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > No one knows. States don’t share that kind of information. It’s possible that a person who applied later than you might be picked over you even thought they don’t have more points because they might have more years of onshore experience etc. We don’t have any information about it.
> ...


To my knowledge yes, they no longer seem to invite them.


----------



## Ru711 (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I applied EOI for 190 with 80+5 points for 241111 pre-primary teacher, I'm onshore and applied with superior English....what are chances of getting an invite? I'm working in the same occupation and half way towards getting five more points for experience. Really anxious. Have given up hope for 189 at 80.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ru711 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied EOI for 190 with 80+5 points for 241111 pre-primary teacher, I'm onshore and applied with superior English....what are chances of getting an invite? I'm working in the same occupation and half way towards getting five more points for experience. Really anxious. Have given up hope for 189 at 80.


No one can predict the state sponsorship 
The sooner you accept the fact, the better it is for you

Cheers


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

Ru711 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied EOI for 190 with 80+5 points for 241111 pre-primary teacher, I'm onshore and applied with superior English....what are chances of getting an invite? I'm working in the same occupation and half way towards getting five more points for experience. Really anxious. Have given up hope for 189 at 80.


Hi

Absolutely on same boat with same pointd and occupation and was very confident before but all hopes are going down the drain now. No one knows and in current scenario keep ur hands crossed cos fingers ain't working.

Cheers


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

aamien said:


> Ru711 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


85 points with 189 or 90 with 190 will be giving you a fat chance. That being said work expeirience will be the defining factor. Good luck


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

You can check your competition in the EOI data webpage...very good tool to search how many people have applied with very thorough data filters.

https://api.dynamic.reports.employm...ct_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html

This was my method of search for applications for 190 visa only:

- search for applicants of same profession with 95 or more points (1 person applied since June 2019, 2 lodged visa already). This 1 person is above me in total points count.
- search for applicants of same profession with 90 points (which is what I have) but then filter through anyone without superior English, max overseas exp and Australian experience

The data shows I am the only one with 90 points that has superior English, max overseas and Australian experience in my profession. In theory I should be second or first in line for invite for my profession in whole Australia. These odds improve even more as I don't know which of these visas are which state. So this is the worst case scenario for NSW. If all of them applied in NSW, which is unlikely. 

Again, this is all in theory, state invites are mysterious.

At least you can gauge how much competition is out there in your profession, and in total as well. See sample table below.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Quick update, found out there is hundreds of filters available...state of nominations included. Give this tool a try, there is a ton of information.

This is how the list looks like for NSW Civil Eng EOI applications with my filters since June 2019.


----------



## Mimo20066 (Mar 4, 2020)

Sorry, what's a lodged EOI?


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Mimo20066 said:


> Sorry, what's a lodged EOI?


Not sure, could be that visa is lodged after invite? Anyone has other info?


----------



## Mimo20066 (Mar 4, 2020)

thank you, I'm not sure as well


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

Yes, Lodged would have meant that the person applied for VISA after being invited (first it is Submitted, Then Invited, Then Lodged and Then Grant)


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Quick update, found out there is hundreds of filters available...state of nominations included. Give this tool a try, there is a ton of information.
> 
> This is how the list looks like for NSW Civil Eng EOI applications with my filters since June 2019.


Thanks a lot....this is great information; 
Will suggest others to do some hit and trail....and soon you will get hang of this tool....how to use it and how to culout info.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

sudhirvij2k said:


> Thanks a lot....this is great information;
> Will suggest others to do some hit and trail....and soon you will get hang of this tool....how to use it and how to culout info.


Yes, it's great tool and I realised I've made a mistake not including people without any experience...students here...and sure enough there is 5 of them with 95 points above me in my profession. 

Also scary thing to see only one Civil Engineer invited with 100 points in last 2-3 months but there is a Hairdresser with 75 who got the invite. The logic is just not there.

This is how Civil Engineers pool looks like now, from beginning of this year, these are people who have residence in Australia.


----------



## Ash_21 (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi all,

What a nifty tool this is...ok so I've tried to look at my category and please advise if I am interpreting this correctly. So my thing is, the EOIs with the points I've highlighted (95 and more) - would those have not been invited for a 189 already? Considering that all 90 non-pro rata's were invited up until almost the end of Jan 2020. So either these guys got a 189 invite and have just left their 190 active, or they decided to wait for the 190 invite (which doesn't make logical sense). Not sure if I'm missing something, but any thought's please?

And also, when you look at your occupation on the NSW list, and it says "limited', does that apply to your occupation code specifically i.e. each occupation may (or may not ofc) have a certain amount of invites. Or the group as a whole? Or do some of you have occupations with a higher number of invites given when compared to other occupations in the same group?

Granted, I know chances of any invite these days (and probably future) are below limited but still, just wondering about my queries anyway. Thanks!


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Ash_21 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What a nifty tool this is...ok so I've tried to look at my category and please advise if I am interpreting this correctly. So my thing is, the EOIs with the points I've highlighted (95 and more) - would those have not been invited for a 189 already? Considering that all 90 non-pro rata's were invited up until almost the end of Jan 2020. So either these guys got a 189 invite and have just left their 190 active, or they decided to wait for the 190 invite (which doesn't make logical sense). Not sure if I'm missing something, but any thought's please?
> 
> ...


Sorry your screenshot is really low resolution, can't see much.

But I think you're correct, I've seen some people who got invited for 190 in January and not lodged visa since, could be they got 189 and left their 190 visa hanging. System should actually cancel those automatically, it's not fair that someone can occupy two EOI's if invited for one. But that's how it is.

You can dig really deep with this tool, pinpoint user ID, country of birth or date of application...and then check with 189 pool to see if they got the invite, it's some work but at least would clear things up.


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

*Need Help with Software Tester Analysis!*

Thanks guys for sharing the link, it really helps  
I am just trying to decode the current list of people waiting in queue for the Software Tester under NSW(190), but its bit confusing to understand this list. Can you help me with finding answer to the following questions,

-> Total users waiting in NSW 190 queue under 261314 ?
-> Which pointers was last invited ?

I am not able to paste the image for some reason.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

karthickbeta said:


> Thanks guys for sharing the link, it really helps
> I am just trying to decode the current list of people waiting in queue for the Software Tester under NSW(190), but its bit confusing to understand this list. Can you help me with finding answer to the following questions,
> 
> -> Total users waiting in NSW 190 queue under 261314 ?
> ...


See below, list of all who applied in this year.


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

*Thanks Neb*



Neb Ulozny said:


> See below, list of all who applied in this year.


Thanks a ton Neb 
List seems to be accurate as i could see my exact EOI submission date and time (27th Feb - 90 POINTS) 

Hope i will get the pre-invite next time when NSW send invitation :fingerscrossed::clap2: !!


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

This list of invited people just shows how crazy the selection system really is...you might be a highly educated mechanical engineer doing amasing job to get to 95 points and get invited along a Cable Joiner with 65 points?!?!? This means that this person actually has only 60 points + 5 from NSW. Or a Hairdresser with 75pt?!?

Never knew NSW was desperate for Human Resource Managers with 70 points?!?! 

This list is insane and the way points are just all over the place makes me loose my confidence in getting an invite at all. The train is gone unfortunately.


----------



## mary_ (Oct 3, 2016)

Hey guys,

I am a bit confused with the EOI app regarding "submitted" and "lodged". Does that means both of these status are still awaiting for an invite? Or only those that shows as submitted?

I appreciate if someone can help


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

mary_ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a bit confused with the EOI app regarding "submitted" and "lodged". Does that means both of these status are still awaiting for an invite? Or only those that shows as submitted?
> 
> I appreciate if someone can help


The way I see it:

SUBMITTED: person submitted EOI
INVITED: person was invited but not yet lodged visa, could be false points or got 189 invite at the same time, just stuck in the system as INVITED
LODGED: person was invited and lodged the visa application


----------



## vkumarh6 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi folks,

Any one waiting for invite with 90 points on ANZ 261312 code. DOE later than 06/01/2020.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Just FYI date of effect has no value as far as state sponsorship is concerned 
States don’t give a damn for your points or date , 
It’s your skills which matter and how much it’s in demand in the state 

Cheers


----------



## shazilhyd (May 12, 2019)

suppose for 190 invite , if two applicant having same points in pte and education and all, then to whom state will send invite


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

shazilhyd said:


> suppose for 190 invite , if two applicant having same points in pte and education and all, then to whom state will send invite



No one knows. They don’t share that information. Might be whoever lives in Nsw longer. But seriously no one knows.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shazilhyd said:


> suppose for 190 invite , if two applicant having same points in pte and education and all, then to whom state will send invite


Maybe to none of them and invite a third person who is having lower all 3
The states don’t follow any rules 

Cheers


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> The way I see it:
> 
> SUBMITTED: person submitted EOI
> INVITED: person was invited but not yet lodged visa, could be false points or got 189 invite at the same time, just stuck in the system as INVITED
> LODGED: person was invited and lodged the visa application


Hi, I'm not able to figure out how to use that tool. If you don't mind, can you please check and post snaps of 312311 occupation code? Thank you.


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

Got my pre-invite this morning. Goodmorning.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

frankboy said:


> Got my pre-invite this morning. Goodmorning.


I don't get this pre-invite thing, it's not an official invitation round? How this works?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> frankboy said:
> 
> 
> > Got my pre-invite this morning. Goodmorning.
> ...


With 190 states invite you to apply for a visa but they first have to verify if you’re eligible to even apply first, so they send you a pre invite. States want to know who they invite and see no point in even allowing someone who provides wrong information to even apply (probably to not mess their stats and documentation as other eligible candidates might lose the spot), so they verify you first. When you get Pre invite you have to send them all information like your employment education etc. proof of everything you claimed points on. After they verify you then you get an official invitation to apply for 190. 

So pre invites are actually an official round.


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

frankboy said:


> Got my pre-invite this morning. Goodmorning.


Congrats, frankboy!

May I know what your occupation is and how many points you got? Thanks so much.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

frankboy said:


> Got my pre-invite this morning. Goodmorning.


Congratulations Buddy!!!


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

veshi said:


> With 190 states invite you to apply for a visa but they first have to verify if you’re eligible to even apply first, so they send you a pre invite. States want to know who they invite and see no point in even allowing someone who provides wrong information to even apply (probably to not mess their stats and documentation as other eligible candidates might lose the spot), so they verify you first. When you get Pre invite you have to send them all information like your employment education etc. proof of everything you claimed points on. After they verify you then you get an official invitation to apply for 190.
> 
> So pre invites are actually an official round.



Ah OK, so the actual "invite" is the one you get to actually lodge the visa once they checked your docs. Thanks.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > With 190 states invite you to apply for a visa but they first have to verify if you’re eligible to even apply first, so they send you a pre invite. States want to know who they invite and see no point in even allowing someone who provides wrong information to even apply (probably to not mess their stats and documentation as other eligible candidates might lose the spot), so they verify you first. When you get Pre invite you have to send them all information like your employment education etc. proof of everything you claimed points on. After they verify you then you get an official invitation to apply for 190.
> ...


That is correct.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

veshi said:


> That is correct.


Just trying to figure it out in relation to the EOI data tool, so it seems there could be number of people in that list who are pre-invited but that is not shown. 

Not sure if INVITED in EOI list means pre-invite or the invite to lodge PR application. Will check tomorrow 24h after frankboy's invite. I can find his application date, still under SUBMITTED category. This should give a clue about the EOI categories online.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Just trying to figure it out in relation to the EOI data tool, so it seems there could be number of people in that list who are pre-invited but that is not shown.
> 
> Not sure if INVITED in EOI list means pre-invite or the invite to lodge PR application. Will check tomorrow 24h after frankboy's invite. I can find his application date, still under SUBMITTED category. This should give a clue about the EOI categories online.


 I dont think that tool will show the Pre-Invite data, as Pre-invite is not updated in EOI's status. Status remains Submitted until you receive final invite from state. 

Also, separate to that- i think i am done with PR now. 90 Points NSW, with all extra conditions fulfilled 261313, but no invite since Jan. Will lose 5 Points in October for age, and wont be able to achieve next 5 in 1 year. With this COVID-19, i dont think i will be picked up anytime. Disappointing but i think it is the truth.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

frankboy said:


> Got my pre-invite this morning. Goodmorning.


Congrats Man! 

hopes are still there as NSW has given you an invite. 

Getting eligible next Tuesday for NSW 190 with 95+5 points (261111). 

Hopefully they will continue giving. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

shashkaps said:


> I dont think that tool will show the Pre-Invite data, as Pre-invite is not updated in EOI's status. Status remains Submitted until you receive final invite from state.
> 
> Also, separate to that- i think i am done with PR now. 90 Points NSW, with all extra conditions fulfilled 261313, but no invite since Jan. Will lose 5 Points in October for age, and wont be able to achieve next 5 in 1 year. With this COVID-19, i dont think i will be picked up anytime. Disappointing but i think it is the truth.


Yeah I agree, pre-invite is probably not there in the list.

As for the points, I'm loosing 5 in June because of the loophole in the work experience point count. I will have more than 2 yrs exp in Australia but since they only count last 10yrs of experience...will lose max points for overseas exp. It's such stupid situation and can't do nothing about it, a stupid loophole. 

Have to wait another year to get 5 more points for 3yrs experience in Australia, can't believe nobody thought about this third year onshore/offshore overlap loophole. Should be 5pts for 1-2 yrs exp in Australia, not 1-3.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

frankboy said:


> Got my pre-invite this morning. Goodmorning.


Congratulations and all the very best!


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

*190 invite*

Strange!! I suspended my EOI after getting the 189 invite last month, NSW still invited me and got the invitation to apply.
263111
points: 95


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

AKheraj said:


> Strange!! I suspended my EOI after getting the 189 invite last month, NSW still invited me and got the invitation to apply.
> 263111
> points: 95


How Lucky. Congratulations- I believe, you need to withdraw for your EOI to be not considered.


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

ava26 said:


> Congrats, frankboy!
> 
> May I know what your occupation is and how many points you got? Thanks so much.


Thanks everyone.
I have mentioned my points in my signature too. 

263111
EOI-20-03-2020
189 - 90
190 - 95 (NSW)


----------



## gg245 (Apr 23, 2020)

*Gg24*

Hi Guys,
Just wanted to know that assuming NSW has still about 2000 invites available for 2019-2020, can we think that there will be big rounds in May and June or they can simply choose not to fill up the quota ?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

frankboy said:


> Got my pre-invite this morning. Goodmorning.


Congrats mate!

Are you onshore or offshore?

Some good news in the time of C19 is appreciated!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

gg245 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just wanted to know that assuming NSW has still about 2000 invites available for 2019-2020, can we think that there will be big rounds in May and June or they can simply choose not to fill up the quota ?


It is completely at their discretion. They could do "big rounds" or simply choose not to fill up the quota. Given the current scenario I would personally lean towards the latter.


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

I am onshore, can confirm I received my pre-invite this morning around 8am.
ANZSCO: 263111
Points: 95



bahlv said:


> frankboy said:
> 
> 
> > Got my pre-invite this morning. Goodmorning.
> ...


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

AKheraj said:


> I am onshore, can confirm I received my pre-invite this morning around 8am.
> ANZSCO: 263111
> Points: 95


 Yes, i am onshore. I submitted my application t:clap2day.


----------



## Kashif806 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hello everyone, I received invitation to apply for NSW nomination today. 

However, I have moved to ACT about a month ago. I have 14 days to respond to the invitation. 

Would my being away from NSW be a problem, even if I quickly move back before responding to the invitaion? (before moving I lived in NSW for more then 2 years.


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

R.Max said:


> Congrats Man!
> 
> hopes are still there as NSW has given you an invite.
> 
> ...


Thanks & Goodluck mate.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Kashif806 said:


> Hello everyone, I received invitation to apply for NSW nomination today.
> 
> However, I have moved to ACT about a month ago. I have 14 days to respond to the invitation.
> 
> Would my being away from NSW be a problem, even if I quickly move back before responding to the invitaion? (before moving I lived in NSW for more then 2 years.


Congratulations! Please find out if your ANZSCO code has any additional criteria applied to it. Also, recently, NSW put up a program update on their web page. Make sure you fulfill that criteria. If still in doubt, better to consult a MARA agent. Good luck. Pl see link below:

https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...migration/Skilled-Nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Kashif806 said:


> Hello everyone, I received invitation to apply for NSW nomination today.
> 
> However, I have moved to ACT about a month ago. I have 14 days to respond to the invitation.
> 
> Would my being away from NSW be a problem, even if I quickly move back before responding to the invitaion? (before moving I lived in NSW for more then 2 years.


I would probably contact them (or a Mara agent) as they stopped inviting people that live in another states. Or you might have to still provide address details that is in nsw (they might request documents with your address on it I remember I submitted some).


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

As other people here already said, state invites are completely random and completely irrelevant to your points. Look at this list, all the people invited/lodged visa from new year...75 pts and less. 

Six people with 65 pts only are invited for PR visa.

Other states are even crazier, a Chef with 55 points was invited by SA recently! 55 pts!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> As other people here already said, state invites are completely random and completely irrelevant to your points. Look at this list, all the people invited/lodged visa from new year...75 pts and less.
> 
> Six people with 65 pts only are invited for PR visa.
> 
> Other states are even crazier, a Chef with 55 points was invited by SA recently! 55 pts!


Almost all of the occupations shown here are in high demand and low in supply. The same goes for other states. For example, Chefs are in high demand almost everywhere in AU and low in supply. As such, even candidates with lesser points (compared to the trend of 85-90) get invited.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Almost all of the occupations shown here are in high demand and low in supply. The same goes for other states. For example, Chefs are in high demand almost everywhere in AU and low in supply. As such, even candidates with lesser points (compared to the trend of 85-90) get invited.


That's why I am still wondering? Many international students come here solely just for PR while didn't have any interesting of their chosen occupations. 

I told earlier about an IT course in one of Go8 universities that many students plagiarise their programming assignments.

Why don't they choose these sophisticated occupations which might have higher possibility to obtain a PR? They targeted Engineering, Accounting and IT while these occupations are challenging to obtain a PR.

Anyway, I think it is time to revamp the Skilled Migration Visa system. They should prioritise one who currently works and contributes to Aus economy (Onshore with current jobs in nominated occupation and Offshore who has a job offer)


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> Almost all of the occupations shown here are in high demand and low in supply. The same goes for other states. For example, Chefs are in high demand almost everywhere in AU and low in supply. As such, even candidates with lesser points (compared to the trend of 85-90) get invited.


I really don't understand high demand for HR Managers...there are so many local HR people, it's one of the most popular jobs here. Especially for ladies, I can count probably 4-5 HR managers in my company...all local.

Meanwhile my company is struggling to find engineers, really struggling. Just spent 2 months looking for drainage engineer in the local market...all busy or not willing to change jobs. 

VIC invited a painter with 55 pts...really, a country full of tradies is missing someone to paint walls so much to offer him a PR with 50 points?!?! 

I guess it's up to them to decide but this list looks weird and seems disconnected from what I see in my industry. After all, occupations which are in the NSW list are supposed to be in demand, so there is another hidden list of real demand that they invite on? Why just don't put for example Civil Engineer not needed at all...they are just giving people false hope.

Just set up green card lottery system like US, this is becoming similar type of immigration.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> I really don't understand high demand for HR Managers...there are so many local HR people, it's one of the most popular jobs here. Especially for ladies, I can count probably 4-5 HR managers in my company...all local.
> 
> Meanwhile my company is struggling to find engineers, really struggling. Just spent 2 months looking for drainage engineer in the local market...all busy or not willing to change jobs.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are trying to say...but that is how it is. I can share my point of view. A few months ago Construction Managers were in high demand in NSW (I am pretty sure there must have been a good number of Construction Managers available locally, but yet that was the case). At that time, Construction Management candidates used to get an invite even with 60-65 points. But now, the number of applicants (from overseas) along with their point scores (currently 80-100) have increased suddenly. 

Workers with occupation codes in "high demand" must be available locally like you said, but applicants from overseas with those occupation codes must be less (along with low point scores) and that must be the reason they get invited. At least, that is what my assumption is. I could be wrong. I just hope that after this global shutdown, the trend evens out and many should get their invitations.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

dybydx said:


> That's why I am still wondering? Many international students come here solely just for PR while didn't have any interesting of their chosen occupations.
> 
> I told earlier about an IT course in one of Go8 universities that many students plagiarise their programming assignments.
> 
> ...





> They should prioritise one who currently works and contributes to Aus economy (Onshore with current jobs in nominated occupation and Offshore who has a job offer)


There is another element to the immigration system that you fail to see here. Overseas candidates too have dreams of settling in a developed nation to have a better quality of life.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

It is never a perfect situation! In my occupation, Management Consultant, everyone who met the cut off got an invite (although the current cut off is 95, and I got invited at 90) while it is difficult to land in Sydney and get a job that suits my Consulting experience in India. I have so many examples of Consulting professionals who are working in non-consulting roles (good or bad is for them to decide). So why does NSW invite 224711? Maybe as they know that if not consulting, experienced folks will come, settle and do something good for the economy, even if it is entrepreneurship. 

I am now, post COVID19, considering entrepreneurship very very seriously, as my Plan B to move to Oz. My firm has laid off 200 people in Australia, so there is no hope of getting a transfer any more after I get PR. 

But if I make the move, I will do something for sure, and hence earn and spend money in Australia, that's what they need in short! The lists are scientific I am sure, but never perfect!


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

I d liketo agree with changing points system. I've been working while I was studying inmy industry. Still am and I know how badly they need teachers or pre primary teachers. Yet not a single invitation this month.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

bahlv said:


> It is never a perfect situation! In my occupation, Management Consultant, everyone who met the cut off got an invite (although the current cut off is 95, and I got invited at 90) while it is difficult to land in Sydney and get a job that suits my Consulting experience in India. I have so many examples of Consulting professionals who are working in non-consulting roles (good or bad is for them to decide). So why does NSW invite 224711? Maybe as they know that if not consulting, experienced folks will come, settle and do something good for the economy, even if it is entrepreneurship.
> 
> I am now, post COVID19, considering entrepreneurship very very seriously, as my Plan B to move to Oz. My firm has laid off 200 people in Australia, so there is no hope of getting a transfer any more after I get PR.
> 
> But if I make the move, I will do something for sure, and hence earn and spend money in Australia, that's what they need in short! The lists are scientific I am sure, but never perfect!


Yeah, hence why they need a plumber in NSW with 60 pts  I am more leaning towards lottery system here, people seem to be invited randomly by states. 

Nobody can convince me NSW is lacking plumbers, and anyone coming here will spend and earn money. That's the idea. People are also pointing out that it's not fair towards Temp Visa Workers to put them in the same queue, they've already spent the money, earned it and contributed to the economy.

In any case, it's out of our influence, they can invite whoever they want and we can only wait.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> I understand what you are trying to say...but that is how it is. I can share my point of view. A few months ago Construction Managers were in high demand in NSW (I am pretty sure there must have been a good number of Construction Managers available locally, but yet that was the case). At that time, Construction Management candidates used to get an invite even with 60-65 points. But now, the number of applicants (from overseas) along with their point scores (currently 80-100) have increased suddenly.
> 
> Workers with occupation codes in "high demand" must be available locally like you said, but applicants from overseas with those occupation codes must be less (along with low point scores) and that must be the reason they get invited. At least, that is what my assumption is. I could be wrong. I just hope that after this global shutdown, the trend evens out and many should get their invitations.


It's paradox really...they won't invite because there is enough let's say engineers in NSW...even the ones currently employed here are not invited. But then because there is low number of overseas applicants you invite them? Every other country in the world gives priority to people already employed in the country, not just toss them in to same queue. 

Doesn't make sense...actually I think there is no proven logic to try and realise what are they criteria, apply and wait is the only way.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

> In any case, it's out of our influence, they can invite whoever they want and we can only wait.


True that!!


----------



## pamoushe88 (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi just a quick question. I tried to look up my EOI using this table, but I can't find it, yet in skill select, the status is submitted. Is something wrong?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pamoushe88 said:


> Hi just a quick question. I tried to look up my EOI using this table, but I can't find it, yet in skill select, the status is submitted. Is something wrong?


It’s quite hard to use the table correctly 
As long as the EOI shows submitted in Skillselect, you are safe

Cheers


----------



## mng8hc (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm lost sorry - how do you see this table?


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

mng8hc said:


> I'm lost sorry - how do you see this table?


 Can't explain everything by typing so much; use selection filters; also use "App Dimensions" to use more filters - u need to spend time (2 hours) to do hit and trail in order to learn and understand how to use the tool.


----------



## tousifj (Nov 9, 2019)

frankboy said:


> Got my pre-invite this morning. Goodmorning.


Congratulations Buddy
All the best for your application. Really happy to hear that invites are still happening.
Could you please share the official email id through which they send the pre-invite mail?


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

tousifj said:


> Congratulations Buddy
> All the best for your application. Really happy to hear that invites are still happening.
> Could you please share the official email id through which they send the pre-invite mail?


Thanks.
[email protected]


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Safe to say, I've lost hope to be invited as a Civil Engineer for NSW. Only 27 invited since July last year, obviously we are not needed in NSW. Don't understand why they have quota of 3000 engineers to invite then.


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

pamoushe88 said:


> Hi just a quick question. I tried to look up my EOI using this table, but I can't find it, yet in skill select, the status is submitted. Is something wrong?


Copy your eoi number & paste it in the search bar to of that api tool. I found out mine.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Safe to say, I've lost hope to be invited as a Civil Engineer for NSW. Only 27 invited since July last year, obviously we are not needed in NSW. Don't understand why they have quota of 3000 engineers to invite then.


Try and keep your hopes high...the world runs on hope! The current scenario will change, and before the pandemic broke out, I had read in the news that NSW was planning to invest in infrastructure...especially railways. Also, the quota is irrelevant...it does not represent the need of the state...it merely states that a maximum of 3000 maybe invited...it is kind of a cap.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> Try and keep your hopes high...the world runs on hope! The current scenario will change, and before the pandemic broke out, I had read in the news that NSW was planning to invest in infrastructure...especially railways. Also, the quota is irrelevant...it does not represent the need of the state...it merely states that a maximum of 3000 maybe invited...it is kind of a cap.


Just realised my only true hope is that company will sponsor me for PR next year, if that doesn't happen I am out of Australia. It will be an epic waste of 3 years of my life, but that's how it is. Good luck to all other people waiting.

Their country, their rules, but this immigration program is nothing but a mess.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Just realised my only true hope is that company will sponsor me for PR next year, if that doesn't happen I am out of Australia. It will be an epic waste of 3 years of my life, but that's how it is. Good luck to all other people waiting.
> 
> Their country, their rules, but this immigration program is nothing but a mess.


Relax buddy, these are unprecedented times, have faith, we have a mythological saying- "Hoyi Wahi jo Ram Rach Rakha" meaning- things will happen as God has planned them. There is no point to worry. Things might not go as you plan, but they will be best for you. Also , " This is how i am keeping my cool"..


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Just realised my only true hope is that company will sponsor me for PR next year, if that doesn't happen I am out of Australia. It will be an epic waste of 3 years of my life, but that's how it is. Good luck to all other people waiting.
> 
> Their country, their rules, but this immigration program is nothing but a mess.


I was in the exact same position as you are now about 6 years ago in another country and had to return to my home country due to visa issues. I had spent time and money, gotten a MS but unfortunately I had to return. All the effort went to waste. But, here I am now, trying to go to AU. My chances of an invitation are almost none...but like I said...the world runs on hope. Good luck to you!


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> Neb Ulozny said:
> 
> 
> > Just realised my only true hope is that company will sponsor me for PR next year, if that doesn't happen I am out of Australia. It will be an epic waste of 3 years of my life, but that's how it is. Good luck to all other people waiting.
> ...


you are a tough cookie man. Good luck


----------



## S17 (Apr 27, 2020)

Does anybody know what is EOI status “HOLD”?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

S17 said:


> Does anybody know what is EOI status “HOLD”?


Your question is not properly visible, please re-post.


----------



## mng8hc (Apr 15, 2020)

sudhirvij2k said:


> Can't explain everything by typing so much; use selection filters; also use "App Dimensions" to use more filters - u need to spend time (2 hours) to do hit and trail in order to learn and understand how to use the tool.


I mean, where is this table..? Is it an expatforum page? The NSW state nomination page?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

mng8hc said:


> I mean, where is this table..? Is it an expatforum page? The NSW state nomination page?


https://api.dynamic.reports.employm...ct_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


----------



## mng8hc (Apr 15, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> https://api.dynamic.reports.employm...ct_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


Woah. Never knew this existed, thanks so much!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

mng8hc said:


> Woah. Never knew this existed, thanks so much!


I guess this wasn't there before...maybe they have given access very recently...I am pretty sure they must be getting a lot of queries regarding SkillSelect. This makes it easier for them as well as all the applicants.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> I guess this wasn't there before...maybe they have given access very recently...I am pretty sure they must be getting a lot of queries regarding SkillSelect. This makes it easier for them as well as all the applicants.


Probably it was there all the time, but the link was buried among other text about EOI system when I found it. This is how those MARA websites get their data out, they just filter it out.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Probably it was there all the time, but the link was buried among other text about EOI system when I found it. This is how those MARA websites get their data out, they just filter it out.


MARA agents generally got there info through the Freedom of Information Act.

But recently the department started getting a lot of FOI requests so the made this link avaiable to everybody. This saves them time and resources whcih they can use on other things like Visa processing etc.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Probably it was there all the time, but the link was buried among other text about EOI system when I found it. This is how those MARA websites get their data out, they just filter it out.


Quite possible...but I have been visiting the 'SkillSelect' page for "ages" and I never came across this. Now, it looks like they have made it easily accessible to all on the 'SkillSelect' page. Is this where you found it? : https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect

Click on the *EOI data* link. Also, thank you for posting this in the first place, this data will put to rest a lot of speculation. Using myimmitracker will become redundant now, I guess.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

HI Guys,

While filing the 190 NSW EOI- 

Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?* Help for Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?
Yes No

Just want to know from the people who have got invitation whether they selected yes or no.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

R.Max said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> While filing the 190 NSW EOI-
> 
> ...


It is just a theoretical question 
It has no effect on the outcome
NSW preinvites get converted to final invites without fail unless you have really blundered your claim in the EOI

Cheers


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

I got the full invitation from nsw. I prepared all the documents and I am lodging my application very soon. 
Shall I generate hapid before submitting application or it will be automatically generated after lodging the application?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Hi guys,

As per Pax migration, total invitations sent by NSW as of March end was 2032 and Feb end was 1705.

That leaves us with 968 invites for April (probably over), May and Jun. 

Yes NSW is not obliged to fill their quota but if they do they’ll be going by their average of 320+ invites a month. 

We just need to hold on!


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

Can anybody share the latest update on the nsw invites?
Are they still looking for 1yr Aus exp? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> Quite possible...but I have been visiting the 'SkillSelect' page for "ages" and I never came across this. Now, it looks like they have made it easily accessible to all on the 'SkillSelect' page. Is this where you found it? : https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect
> 
> Click on the *EOI data* link. Also, thank you for posting this in the first place, this data will put to rest a lot of speculation. Using myimmitracker will become redundant now, I guess.


Yeah that is the link, I just clicked it without expecting full set of data like that. Anyways, its good to know the odds a little bit more precise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frankboy said:


> I got the full invitation from nsw. I prepared all the documents and I am lodging my application very soon.
> Shall I generate hapid before submitting application or it will be automatically generated after lodging the application?


It’s not generated automatically 
You or the CO will have to generate it
It’s your choice to do it before you submit the application or wait for the co to generate it

Cheers


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

NB said:


> It’s not generated automatically
> You or the CO will have to generate it
> It’s your choice to do it before you submit the application or wait for the co to generate it
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, NB
But, I see there is no Health option now.
View attachment 92370


I see on https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/tools/emedical
My Health Declaration is temporarily suspended. The Health Requirement including the health examinations for your intended visa will be determined once your visa application has been lodged.

You will need to wait until you have submitted your visa application and been provided a HAP ID to complete your health examinations.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frankboy said:


> Thanks, NB
> But, I see there is no Health option now.
> View attachment 92370
> 
> ...


Must be a new development to reduce the pressure on clinics
You will have to then wait only for the co to generate it

Cheers


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Ouch, seems someone messed up the data app. I actually saw user IDs in this app and thought why would they enable this to public...stuff up it seems.

https://www.theguardian.com/technol...e-exposed-personal-details-of-700000-migrants


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Ouch, seems someone messed up the data app. I actually saw user IDs in this app and thought why would they enable this to public...stuff up it seems.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/technol...e-exposed-personal-details-of-700000-migrants


No wonder the webpage is down for the past couple of days! I’ve been trying to access info from the table...this news explains it.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Ouch, seems someone messed up the data app. I actually saw user IDs in this app and thought why would they enable this to public...stuff up it seems.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/technol...e-exposed-personal-details-of-700000-migrants


Outcome from importing low quality IT personnels


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

*New Invitations*

Any new invites from NSW? Any assumptions on when the next round will take place? Waiting hopelessly.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Archie_123 said:


> Any new invites from NSW? Any assumptions on when the next round will take place? Waiting hopelessly.


Should be 3rd Friday of the month... looking at last months trends.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

R.Max said:


> Should be 3rd Friday of the month... looking at last months trends.


600+ odd invites to go...I'd think NSW will look to use them up this fin. year.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> 600+ odd invites to go...I'd think NSW will look to use them up this fin. year.


No state has the guts to issue invites to offshore candidates Except for health and related activities 

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

NB said:


> No state has the guts to issue invites to offshore candidates Except for health and related activities
> 
> Cheers


True...but revenue vs health & safety is a dilemma a lot of businesses are facing today. Immigration is yet another business  If not offshore, may be remaining onshore folks will get lucky. 

Will be interesting to see how the year ends...


----------



## AishaChowdhury (Nov 1, 2019)

Anyone waiting for a pre-invite with 80+5, Anzco- 232111-Architect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

AishaChowdhury said:


> Anyone waiting for a pre-invite with 80+5, Anzco- 232111-Architect
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am. When did you lodge your EOI? I don't see NSW inviting much architects.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Archie_123 said:


> I am. When did you lodge your EOI? I don't see NSW inviting much architects.


True that, NSW invites are very random, I see maybe 20-30 civil engineers invited this FY , architects probably even lower numbers.

But there was a plumber with 60 or 65 pts...so don't expect anything but miracle to get an invite.


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Neb Ulozny said:


> True that, NSW invites are very random, I see maybe 20-30 civil engineers invited this FY , architects probably even lower numbers.
> 
> But there was a plumber with 60 or 65 pts...so don't expect anything but miracle to get an invite.


I agree. After the March round, NSW isn't giving invites to much people at all, whoever got were among 90, 95.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Archie_123 said:


> I agree. After the March round, NSW isn't giving invites to much people at all, whoever got were among 90, 95.


Yeah all of the higher educated professions seem to need high points now, NSW invited couple of car mechanics with 70 pts and other random tradesmen with very low points in total, hairdresser with 75 pts...

Seems it's better to have a random trade exp than higher educated skills in NSW, so strange how this immigration works.


----------



## bluemaltshop (Apr 3, 2020)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Yeah all of the higher educated professions seem to need high points now, NSW invited couple of car mechanics with 70 pts and other random tradesmen with very low points in total, hairdresser with 75 pts...
> 
> Seems it's better to have a random trade exp than higher educated skills in NSW, so strange how this immigration works.


Nothing strange buddy, it is just demand/supply. Imagine a State flooded with white collar workers and no tradesman. Who is gonna repair cars, fill carpentry jobs, do construction?

And no point bringing 10,000 "higher educated skills" people to fill 800 white collar jobs if the remaining are not able to find work. Might as well have the slots given to "random tradesman" who can fill jobs genuinely needing their experience.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

bluemaltshop said:


> Nothing strange buddy, it is just demand/supply. Imagine a State flooded with white collar workers and no tradesman. Who is gonna repair cars, fill carpentry jobs, do construction?
> 
> And no point bringing 10,000 "higher educated skills" people to fill 800 white collar jobs if the remaining are not able to find work. Might as well have the slots given to "random tradesman" who can fill jobs genuinely needing their experience.


Yeah I get the idea, but young people here lean towards trades more than higher education anyways. Nobody want's to pay for uni when they can have lots of work in trades without hassle of wasting years in Uni. So it's a big surprise to me that NSW needs carpenters for example.

Like right now my company is searching for drainage engineer desperately...and there is nobody on the market, it is unbelievable, in NSW. Searching for months really and no proper match...so there is demand for engineers as well. 

In any case whatever they decide but I am confused by hearing all these "we need engineers" stories in my industry and then it seems we really don't?


----------



## AishaChowdhury (Nov 1, 2019)

Archie_123 said:


> I am. When did you lodge your EOI? I don't see NSW inviting much architects.



EOI lodged in around November 2019 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

I lodged mine on February 2020. Will need a miracle. I hear architects are waiting for years, and the chances are very slim.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

@Aisha Hi
I studied B Arch and applied under Architectural Draftsperson 312111 because B Arch from India wasn't eligible for applying as Architect. Did you do M Arch?
I am at 75+5 for 190 NSW.


----------



## sydneyaus (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi guys, any hope for NSW 190 with 85+5 Systems Administrator and Web Developer? I have no experience in my nominated occupation. TR expiring Jan 2021. Thank you in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Btw, what happens when TR expires and you dont have an invitation?
Is there any other alternatives avial?


----------



## sydneyaus (Mar 4, 2020)

davidthia said:


> Btw, what happens when TR expires and you dont have an invitation?
> Is there any other alternatives avial?



Need to apply for another visa in that case (student visa) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

sydneyaus said:


> Hi guys, any hope for NSW 190 with 85+5 Systems Administrator and Web Developer? I have no experience in my nominated occupation. TR expiring Jan 2021. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, predictions cannot be made when it comes to state invites. Please pursue other options to a PR if eligible.


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

sydneyaus said:


> Need to apply for another visa in that case (student visa)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many times one can apply student vis
I understand you get 2 years post study visa after student visa.

Can you ask for extension post study visa if you current visa is expiring?


----------



## veron1201 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi @Architect Joe
The same to me. But i just intend to apply 491 only with 75p.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

@veron101 Hi..
Cool. Try to apply 190 as well. Can't say whether we will get lucky. As of now I am also less hopeful on 190, so thinking of applying 491 as well before my assessment expires. Good luck mate. It's a tough call for us 75 pointers. But 85 is sure shot for 312111 and 80 is also having high chance. If you haven't got 20 in PTE then it's your best chance. For me 75 is the maximum possible.


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

How long does the skills assessment last for?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RobertoL said:


> How long does the skills assessment last for?


3 years unless a lesser period is specified on your assessment letter

Cheers


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

NB said:


> 3 years unless a lesser period is specified on your assessment letter
> 
> Cheers


Wonder why it takes 10 weeks for AIMS to do qualification assessment when every piece of details were provided to then and the fees is ridiculously fxxkin high, AUD 990.00 

Not sure if the similar timeframe is taken.by other assessing bodies?


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

davidthia said:


> Wonder why it takes 10 weeks for AIMS to do qualification assessment when every piece of details were provided to then and the fees is ridiculously fxxkin high, AUD 990.00
> 
> Not sure if the similar timeframe is taken.by other assessing bodies?


Unlike us they are not in a hurry, taking their time slowly with the backlogs. 

I paid almost 1700$ in total for EA assessment, with feature to be fast tracked. Still, it took month and a half to get it done.


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

It took 3 months for VETASSESS to do my assessment... 😅


----------



## AishaChowdhury (Nov 1, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> @Aisha Hi
> I studied B Arch and applied under Architectural Draftsperson 312111 because B Arch from India wasn't eligible for applying as Architect. Did you do M Arch?
> I am at 75+5 for 190 NSW.



Hi Joe, yes m arch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AishaChowdhury (Nov 1, 2019)

Archie_123 said:


> I lodged mine on February 2020. Will need a miracle. I hear architects are waiting for years, and the chances are very slim.



Many of my friends got their pre invites until April last year with 75points. Got dried up soon after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

AishaChowdhury said:


> Many of my friends got their pre invites until April last year with 75points. Got dried up soon after.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know. Good luck. Please do post when you get an invite.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Are you both having PG? Just curious to know how you guys applied for Architect directly.


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Architect Joe said:


> Are you both having PG? Just curious to know how you guys applied for Architect directly.


Yes. Did M.Arch.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Experts, I got a silly issue. My EOI was updated in Feb post my successful attainment of Superior level in PTE, I have updated the score and the test reference# correctly, but there's another field called test date, that I've overlooked and it states the old date instead of the February one, I just realized it as I was just having a look, it was my mistake I left it unedited. While I understand it will not make any impact in the points calculation, today if I update that exam date, will the effective date be changed? If yes, is it fine to leave it as it is, because it doesn't make any difference?


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Experts, I got a silly issue. My EOI was updated in Feb post my successful attainment of Superior level in PTE, I have updated the score and the test reference# correctly, but there's another field called test date, that I've overlooked and it states the old date instead of the February one, I just realized it as I was just having a look, it was my mistake I left it unedited. While I understand it will not make any impact in the points calculation, today if I update that exam date, will the effective date be changed? If yes, is it fine to leave it as it is, because it doesn't make any difference?


You can change the date it wont impact your DOE date. as long as points are not changing the date remains the same.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

An interesting read....

https://thenewdaily.com.au/finance/finance-news/2020/05/05/michael-pascoe-immigration-economy/


----------



## Ash_21 (Dec 19, 2019)

davidthia said:


> Wonder why it takes 10 weeks for AIMS to do qualification assessment when every piece of details were provided to then and the fees is ridiculously fxxkin high, AUD 990.00
> 
> Not sure if the similar timeframe is taken.by other assessing bodies?


When did you submit? I'm debating submitting for a MLS/MLT. Will prob get a MLT positive assessment at least. But ya, more money, and not sure the chances of a 190 invite under "limited". But still, may be worth a shot.

I would have thought that now since you can submit online and perhaps with working off site it may have been quicker than 10 weeks? Gosh, that's like end of July. All a waiting game and lesson in patience....


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Ash_21 said:


> When did you submit? I'm debating submitting for a MLS/MLT. Will prob get a MLT positive assessment at least. But ya, more money, and not sure the chances of a 190 invite under "limited". But still, may be worth a shot.
> 
> I would have thought that now since you can submit online and perhaps with working off site it may have been quicker than 10 weeks? Gosh, that's like end of July. All a waiting game and lesson in patience....


I submitted on the mid Mar 20 and got an acknowledgement from the assessing body after 1 week but still waiting. 
I still dont understand what is their justification for the high fee of almost AUD 1000 just to verify the documents which was already certified true copies by their Australian courts. qualification from their own university and work experirence from their own hospitals.

It seemed they dont trust their own institutions.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

davidthia said:


> I submitted on the mid Mar 20 and got an acknowledgement from the assessing body after 1 week but still waiting.
> I still dont understand what is their justification for the high fee of almost AUD 1000 just to verify the documents which was already certified true copies by their Australian courts. qualification from their own university and work experirence from their own hospitals.
> 
> It seemed they dont trust their own institutions.


The entire immigration program is a money spinning avenue for connected organisations 
The biggest example is the NAATi exams wherein you get points for certification which you cannot use for translation !

There have been cases wherein applicants have given PTEA examinations even upto 20 times, so just imagine the fees that they are collecting 

No use fretting 
You have to live with it 

Cheers


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

VIC is sending preinvites within days and weeks of lodging EOI for nurses at 65 points. This is crazy. And here we are spending all the money to do PTE, NAATI, and everything else to get higher points. And still waiting hopelessly for NSW invite. This is crazy.


----------



## shekhar.shaw (Nov 2, 2019)

*shekhar.shaw*

Hello All,
Could you please provide NSW DHA email id as I wanted to check NSW 190 invitation status.

Thank you.


Regards,


----------



## aussieak (Aug 11, 2019)

Hello Friends,
Hope everyone is safe and sound during this tough time..

I got my grant in November last year and was planning to make an entry in June, but seems to be tough due to COVID.. do we still have a year to make the first entry or is there a change in a "within a year" deadline for the initial entry after getting the grant?

Thanks,
Akash


----------



## saisreekart (Jun 12, 2017)

*Same points and role, my fried who applied later to me got it and I m still waiting*

Hi All,

I am looking for suggestion in my scenario. 
I filed EOI for NSW with 85+5 points on 01-01-2020. My fried also applied with same points on 01-Feb-2020.
We both are living in Sydney.
However, my fried received the invite and I am still waiting. Could someone advise what could be reason?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

NB said:


> The entire immigration program is a money spinning avenue for connected organisations
> The biggest example is the NAATi exams wherein you get points for certification which you cannot use for translation !
> 
> There have been cases wherein applicants have given PTEA examinations even upto 20 times, so just imagine the fees that they are collecting
> ...


So true, I now feel like a total idiot who wasted 800$ on stupid NAATI test only to realise I still have no chance for invite.

There were probably more than 60 people when I did the test...that is more than 50k dollars earned for simple test that is actually good for nothing but supporting NAATI employees. 

The whole idea of it is just ridiculous...hey let's make you do this test to prove you know your language and English, which you already proved in much harder PTE or IELTS test, but we'll charge you almost 3 times more. Perfect!


----------



## polar.bear (Apr 23, 2020)

saisreekart said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for suggestion in my scenario.
> I filed EOI for NSW with 85+5 points on 01-01-2020. My fried also applied with same points on 01-Feb-2020.
> ...


What is yours and your friend's ANZCO Code?
Are both of you having the same nomination skills?


----------



## saisreekart (Jun 12, 2017)

polar.bear said:


> What is yours and your friend's ANZCO Code?
> Are both of you having the same nomination skills?


261312(Developer Programmer)
Yes, we both are having the same nomination skills


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saisreekart said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for suggestion in my scenario.
> I filed EOI for NSW with 85+5 points on 01-01-2020. My fried also applied with same points on 01-Feb-2020.
> ...


Most State sponsorship is very opaque and whimsical except QLD who have no criteria just dates when they open up application 
There is no rhyme or reason behind most decisions 
It’s just a lottery and there is nothing you can do about it

Cheers


----------



## polar.bear (Apr 23, 2020)

saisreekart said:


> 261312(Developer Programmer)
> Yes, we both are having the same nomination skills


That's pretty strange from them. Maybe other statistics that differ you both? English Test score perhaps?


----------



## saisreekart (Jun 12, 2017)

NB said:


> Most State sponsorship is very opaque and whimsical except QLD who have no criteria just dates when they open up application
> There is no rhyme or reason behind most decisions
> It’s just a lottery and there is nothing you can do about it
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your response. Yeah, their approach is really unpredictable. I also met all the criteria they have mentioned, but they have some hidden criteria it looks like


----------



## saisreekart (Jun 12, 2017)

polar.bear said:


> That's pretty strange from them. Maybe other statistics that differ you both? English Test score perhaps?


We both have same English score 79+
We both have same experience overall(In fact, I have 4 months more)
Only difference I could see is, he have 5 years experience in Sydney where as I have 3.5 years.


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> So true, I now feel like a total idiot who wasted 800$ on stupid NAATI test only to realise I still have no chance for invite.
> 
> There were probably more than 60 people when I did the test...that is more than 50k dollars earned for simple test that is actually good for nothing but supporting NAATI employees.
> 
> The whole idea of it is just ridiculous...hey let's make you do this test to prove you know your language and English, which you already proved in much harder PTE or IELTS test, but we'll charge you almost 3 times more. Perfect!


By right, when you have successfully completed a degree level program or above in Australia, your English proficiency is already at its highest level. 

It is not easy to complete a university program successfully if your English is poor. So why is it necessary to do PTE or IELTS when you English proficiency is already proven? 

English is a pre-requisite before you join any university in Australia so your high school cert or pre-uni in English or PTE or IELTS is mandatory. Then when your apply for post study visa, you need another English competency so all in all one has to do at least 2 times of either PTE or IELTS. 

Yet they expire every 2 years. How can you forget your competency within this short period of time? 

So I guess this is a million dollar question that only the Australian government can answer.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

saisreekart said:


> We both have same English score 79+
> We both have same experience overall(In fact, I have 4 months more)
> Only difference I could see is, he have 5 years experience in Sydney where as I have 3.5 years.


NSW always prefer candidates with High points for IT- Current trend is 95points or above. 

If you dont have 95 points then your work exp is another way they can give you pre-invite with low points also (analysed from FOI and previous data). So your friend has got an invite coz he as 5years of exp which clear indicates they are willingly to give pre-invite if you have* more exp less points OR more points and less exp.* 

24 April they invited people in your occupation with 95 points who had 1 year exp. you can go back in forum and check it for more details. 

Cheers


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

davidthia said:


> By right, when you have successfully completed a degree level program or above in Australia, your English proficiency is already at its highest level.
> 
> It is not easy to complete a university program successfully if your English is poor. So why is it necessary to do PTE or IELTS when you English proficiency is already proven?
> 
> ...


Yeah, the answer is money and more money...I mean even native English speakers must do the test to score more points.

But I think NAATI is the worst exploitation of visa applicants, it is literally useless and they might raise up visa fees by 800$ rather than put people through the whole ordeal.


----------



## Rkatha (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi all,
What are the chances to get NSW 190 invite for ICT business analyst with 85+5 (1 yr exp in NSW)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rkatha said:


> Hi all,
> What are the chances to get NSW 190 invite for ICT business analyst with 85+5 (1 yr exp in NSW)


No one can predict state sponsorship 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 

Cheers


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Rkatha said:


> Hi all,
> What are the chances to get NSW 190 invite for ICT business analyst with 85+5 (1 yr exp in NSW)


Maybe next financial year- I know someone who is waiting on 90+5 NSW and he did not get invite in April. Lets hope next week they give few invite. Also, i am waiting at 95+5 NSW. so you never know...


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

davidthia said:


> By right, when you have successfully completed a degree level program or above in Australia, your English proficiency is already at its highest level.
> 
> It is not easy to complete a university program successfully if your English is poor. So why is it necessary to do PTE or IELTS when you English proficiency is already proven?
> 
> ...


This idea is not valid in my opinion. I know plenty of Mainland Chinese students who are not able to express idea or communicate anything in English at Australian University. They are able to say only "Yes", "No", "OK". This is my experience from Go8 university. I had an experience of everyone in my group assignment is Chinese and they discuss everything in Mandarin (I don't speak Mandarin) then conclude to me in English.

Also, a different degree has a different requirement on IELTS/PTE like Medical related and Law degree needs IELTS 7.0-7.5.

What DHA need to do is that to make IELTS/PTE as a mandatory at a certain level while do not offer any bonus points for a higher score (Similar to NZ). Everyone with IELTS 6.0 above is able to work in a skilled industry without any glitches. It is useless for having higher English on everyday life. It is good to have but not mandatory.

I saw this is a bias for majority countries where English is not an official language (Official language doesn't mean native speaking countries, count on countries like South Africa, India, Singapore, Malaysia, etc.) as well.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

dybydx said:


> This idea is not valid in my opinion. I know plenty of Mainland Chinese students who are not able to express idea or communicate anything in Australian University. They are able to say only "Yes", "No", "OK". This is my experience from Go8 university. I had an experience of everyone in my group assignment is Chinese and they discuss everything in Mandarin (I don't speak Mandarin) then conclude to me in English.
> 
> Also, a different degree has a different requirement on IELTS/PTE like Medical related and Law degree needs IELTS 7.0-7.5.
> 
> ...


I agree with this completely, trying to differentiate migrants through useless test that makes absolutely no difference to the employment is just wrong. 

They want to bring migrants in to contribute to the professions that are lacking...so why not use employers as a vetting filter then? If an employer says yeah this person is good for us and they have will to offer a job then you should get lot more points...similar to what NZ is doing. 

Australia just seems to not actually care about real benefits to the market, rather fill up the numbers and try to make some sort of competition among immigrants.

There is a whole subset of people's resumes that are ignored here, it's not same if you have 10 yrs of experience working in major world renowned company and some no name local company with 5 employees. But if you write good enough CDR report and send documents...it is all same for Australian immigration. 

Then PR holder comes on shore and realizes nobody will give him any work in his profession and resorts to Uber or some menial jobs to survive.


----------



## Rkatha (Oct 9, 2017)

R.Max said:


> Maybe next financial year- I know someone who is waiting on 90+5 NSW and he did not get invite in April. Lets hope next week they give few invite. Also, i am waiting at 95+5 NSW. so you never know...


Thanks for your response. Are you waiting at 95+5 for ICT Business Analyst too?


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Rkatha said:


> Thanks for your response. Are you waiting at 95+5 for ICT Business Analyst too?


Yes I am..


----------



## vkumarh6 (Apr 15, 2020)

saisreekart said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for suggestion in my scenario.
> I filed EOI for NSW with 85+5 points on 01-01-2020. My fried also applied with same points on 01-Feb-2020.
> ...


I am also on the same boat as you are in ...I updated my points to 90 (DOE 5-Jan-2020) for 190 and same ANZCO (261312) but no luck yet whereas I heard few have received the 190 invite for 90 points . 

Have not heard anything about MAY round yet. We have no other options other than to stay positive .


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

I got this from Facebook don't know it's true or not.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Arjun_123 said:


> I got this from Facebook don't know it's true or not.


It doesnt really matter how many ppl have submitted their eoi. 

Your occupation and people who are eligible matters also there is no proof to verify this data.


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Any NSW preinvites yet?


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Archie_123 said:


> Any NSW preinvites yet?


its going to be either tom or next Friday (Looking at previous months trends)- Fingers crossed


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

R.Max said:


> its going to be either tom or next Friday (Looking at previous months trends)- Fingers crossed


I have been doing some google search and discovered that you need at least 95 points above for invitation.

Below is an excerpt from my goggle search.

Australia PR SkillSelect Job Occupation List 2020
HomepageAus SkillSelect Job ListAustralia
11 Apr 2020 - Draw Date Results Included
Accountant (General)
Min Points Invited (189 visa) / Date of Effect	95 / 25 Mar 2020 5:36 PM
ANZSCO code / Assessed by	221111 /


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Hope many in this forum including me get pre invite tomorrow 😄
There was a skill select table doing rounds in our forum two months back through which we were able to see number of cases in each occupation and their status, possibly due to some bug in the system. Though I didn't find that data believable comparing it with foi disclosures. Can anyone confirm its authenticity? Is there any way to know the number of applications pending in submitted status without pre invite for a particular occupation(say 312111 Architectural Draftsperson) points wise? Any info on the same will be highly appreciated.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Architect Joe said:


> Hope many in this forum including me get pre invite tomorrow 😄
> There was a skill select table doing rounds in our forum two months back through which we were able to see number of cases in each occupation and their status, possibly due to some bug in the system. Though I didn't find that data believable comparing it with foi disclosures. Can anyone confirm its authenticity? Is there any way to know the number of applications pending in submitted status without pre invite for a particular occupation(say 312111 Architectural Draftsperson) points wise? Any info on the same will be highly appreciated.


That table was actually generated by an application which was part of the skill select website. A lot of people’s personal details ended up getting leaked earlier this month and they took the page down. 

Currently there’s no accurate way to dig out data on EOI numbers. 

I’m just waiting till end of the month for the Pax migration report to verify if a full round took place in April or not. As of March 31st, there were 960+ invites left for grabs (with 3 rounds remaining). 

NSW have stated on their website that they’re planning to conduct rounds in “business as usual” manner during these times but there might be some changes nevertheless. What these are? No one knows. 

Ultimately, patience is the key 🙂


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Any invites yet? I hope everyone here get their invites!


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Thank you kz_music.
On to next Friday we go


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Notification when you log in to SkillSelect:

*Posted on: 22/05/2020 at 14:40

May Invitation Round: An invitation round will occur before 31 May 2020.*


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> Notification when you log in to SkillSelect:
> 
> *Posted on: 22/05/2020 at 14:40
> 
> May Invitation Round: An invitation round will occur before 31 May 2020.*


Thanks mate. Looks like 28/29 May then...


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Thanks mate. Looks like 28/29 May then...


Yup...looks like that...a glimmer of hope to many...good luck to all!


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Aren’t they referring to 189 invitations which will occur before 31 May?


----------



## Shoaib.shobi (May 18, 2020)

Archie_123 said:


> Arenâ€t they referring to 189 invitations which will occur before 31 May?



Yeah thats for 189 not 190... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Archie_123 said:


> Arenâ€™t they referring to 189 invitations which will occur before 31 May?


I am not sure, this was displayed on my 190 EoI profile. They will not give a date for "189" as it is already known that a round occurs on the 11th of every month. Since they have specifically set up a message when you log in to SkillSelect, I am guessing this is for 190 (not sure though). It could also be that the 189 round for May did not happen on the 11th and that is why this message is being displayed.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

*SkillSelect Logo*

Has anyone noticed the SkillSelect logo? It is attached below. I guess that explains everything...lol!


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Explains everything?


----------



## simmangandhi (May 19, 2020)

Hi guys, 

What are the chances of getting an invite for NSW 190 visa for Developer Programmer - ANZSCO 261312 occupation with 85 points (80 points + 5 points state sponsorship)?

Anyone with same profile?

Thanks,


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Archie_123 said:


> Explains everything?


The logo looks like the piece of a puzzle


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

simmangandhi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What are the chances of getting an invite for NSW 190 visa for Developer Programmer - ANZSCO 261312 occupation with 85 points (80 points + 5 points state sponsorship)?
> 
> ...


Are you onshore (specifically in NSW) or offshore?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

simmangandhi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What are the chances of getting an invite for NSW 190 visa for Developer Programmer - ANZSCO 261312 occupation with 85 points (80 points + 5 points state sponsorship)?
> 
> ...


No one can predict a state sponsorship 
Your points or Anzsco codes don’t matter 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> Archie_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Explains everything?
> ...


The missing piece is with one of us, we just don’t know who! 😄


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> The missing piece is with one of us, we just don’t know who! 😄


Looks like that...but they also want to hint at us that please don't ask us anything about our process...it is a puzzling one...even we don't get it sometimes...


----------



## simmangandhi (May 19, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> Are you onshore (specifically in NSW) or offshore?


Yes, I'm an onshore applicant, living in NSW.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

simmangandhi said:


> Yes, I'm an onshore applicant, living in NSW.


You do stand a chance...but like NB said, there is no way to predict chances of an invitation. You can just hope and pray...good luck!


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

They only invited health professionals especially nurses for 189 May round. I hope its not the same with 190 NSW.


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Archie_123 said:


> They only invited health professionals especially nurses for 189 May round. I hope its not the same with 190 NSW.


What was their scote (points)?


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

davidthia said:


> What was their scote (points)?


Minimum point score 85. Other professionals with 90+ points didn't get invited.


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Archie_123 said:


> Minimum point score 85. Other professionals with 90+ points didn't get invited.


It means you need to have the maximum points in each criteria otherwise all your efforts are nothing and waste of money and time.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

davidthia said:


> It means you need to have the maximum points in each criteria otherwise all your efforts are nothing and waste of money and time.


Lets wait for Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lane:


----------



## Shoaib.shobi (May 18, 2020)

Guys a quick question, I have confronted today a shocking story I have no idea if its true or not , One of my mates friend told him that these agents have connections state department and they can help you getting early invites of 190 againt $$... if this is true this is so unethical for the geniune PR aspirants anyone know anything about it ??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shoaib.shobi said:


> Guys a quick question, I have confronted today a shocking story I have no idea if its true or not , One of my mates friend told him that these agents have connections state department and they can help you getting early invites of 190 againt $$... if this is true this is so unethical for the geniune PR aspirants anyone know anything about it ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t fall for these rumours
These are just Crooks out to make some easy money

Cheers


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

R.Max said:


> Lets wait for Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lane:


I was checking immitracker and saw one invitation for NSW on May 19. So the may round has already occurred?


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Archie_123 said:


> I was checking immitracker and saw one invitation for NSW on May 19. So the may round has already occurred?


I dont think so - lot of people are know are waiting on 95 or 100 points. so yeah hopes are it happens this Friday. I dont trust Immitracker people are not very regular


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Archie_123 said:


> I was checking immitracker and saw one invitation for NSW on May 19. So the may round has already occurred?


Hi.

May I know the link for immitracker pls.

rgds


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

davidthia said:


> Hi.
> 
> May I know the link for immitracker pls.
> 
> rgds


https://www.myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Archie_123 said:


> https://www.myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


Noted with thanks.


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

Guys, I am looking to submit an EOI soon for 189 and 190 NSW State Nomination. My details are in my signature. 
I am offshore. 
State nominations are purely based on points or does the occupation carry any significance? 
Is NSW giving out invitations for offshore candidates during these COVID 19 times?
How does it look for offshore structural engineer with 90 points? Any approximate idea will help. 
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Guys, I am looking to submit an EOI soon for 189 and 190 NSW State Nomination. My details are in my signature.
> I am offshore.
> State nominations are purely based on points or does the occupation carry any significance?
> Is NSW giving out invitations for offshore candidates during these COVID 19 times?
> ...


State nominations are entirely dependent on the state whims
Neither points nor ANzsco codes have any significance for the state
They invite whom they want irrespective of points
Moreover with such high unemployment, I doubt any state will have the guts to invite an offshore applicant except in healthcare

Cheers


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

NB said:


> State nominations are entirely dependent on the state whims
> Neither points nor ANzsco codes have any significance for the state
> They invite whom they want irrespective of points
> Moreover with such high unemployment, I doubt any state will have the guts to invite an offshore applicant except in healthcare
> ...


Thank you for your quick reply. I will try not to get my hopes high. 
From the looks of it, this COVID-19 situation isn't going to fade away and make things better anytime soon with regards to unemployment rate. Guess i have to rely on 189 invitation, which also is going at snail's pace now :frusty: 
I will submit an EOI for both 189 and 190 in any case, just so i dont regret not applying.


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Any preinvites yet? VIC has announced that they've closed 190 for the current financial year. Any updates from NSW regarding this?


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Archie_123 said:


> Any preinvites yet? VIC has announced that they've closed 190 for the current financial year. Any updates from NSW regarding this?


Nopes! Doesn't look any yet...


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

There goes May 😞


----------



## mng8hc (Apr 15, 2020)

So question regarding the Australian study requirement - must it be related to the occupation you are nominating? Sorry if this has already been mentioned


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi 

I have a query about claiming work experience points. I will complete 10 yrs IT exp as software engineer in Nov 2020, out of which 8 yrs is considered for points calculation. Out of this 8 yrs , I have 3.2 yrs (5.2 total) outside Australia work exp. and 4.10 yrs within Australia exp. So while calculating points for my overall exp, I should claim points as 

1)Atleast 5 less than 8 outside Aus exp And 
Atleast 3 less than 5 inside Aus exp 

Or 

2) Atleast 3 less than 5 outside Australia and 
Atleast 5 less than 8 inside Australia 

I think first option applies to me. 
Please someone advise.

Thanks
Sam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sameena.mahil said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a query about claiming work experience points. I will complete 10 yrs IT exp as software engineer in Nov 2020, out of which 8 yrs is considered for points calculation. Out of this 8 yrs , I have 3.2 yrs (5.2 total) outside Australia work exp. and 4.10 yrs within Australia exp. So while calculating points for my overall exp, I should claim points as
> 
> ...


Both option are wrong
You will be able to claim only 3 years overseas and 3 years Australia at the moment 
After 2 months you will get extra 5 points when you complete 5 years in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks NB

I understand I will get 5 points when I complete 5 yrs in Australia. But my question was what if I leave Australia before completing those 2 months. Hence I said 4.10 yrs Australia and 3.2 overseas.

How my 1.10 yrs exp is considered ? After spending 2 months overseas , can I claim points for those 2 yrs as it adds to my overall experience.

Thanks
Sam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sameena.mahil said:


> Thanks NB
> 
> I understand I will get 5 points when I complete 5 yrs in Australia. But my question was what if I leave Australia before completing those 2 months. Hence I said 4.10 yrs Australia and 3.2 overseas.
> 
> ...


Australian and overseas experiences are not swappable for claiming points 
You cannot claim Australia experience as overseas or vice versa
So if you leave Australia even one day before completing 5 years, you will not get the 10 points no matter how many days you work overseas
The Australian points will be stuck at 5
So beg , borrow steal , but you have to ensure that you complete 5 years in Australia on the job before you return back to your home country if you want 10 points for Australia experience 

Cheers


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi Guys/Gals,

I have graduated from Uni of Tasmania after 3.5 years and lived there for almost 4 years. 

Recently I moved to Newcastle, NSW to work in a hospital. My question is can I still apply for 190 Tasmania since I am not liv8ng there now.

I moved because I couldnt find a job there so grabbed the 1st opportuniyy that came along

What I understand is that you need to be living there to apply for 190 Tas Graduate visa.

I know I could apply for 190 NSW but the chances maybe slim. My scores is 75.

Appreciate some clarification on this please.

Cheers!!!!


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

So no invites in May? Until March, NSW and VIC had almost same no of invites in this financial year. Since then, VIC has given a lot of invites and has officially closed for the current financial year saying they have filled their quota. As for NSW, we haven't seen much yet. So is it safe to presume that there will be one before the end of this year?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

davidthia said:


> Hi Guys/Gals,
> 
> I have graduated from Uni of Tasmania after 3.5 years and lived there for almost 4 years.
> 
> ...


Give your Anzsco code 

Cheers


----------



## mng8hc (Apr 15, 2020)

mng8hc said:


> So question regarding the Australian study requirement - must it be related to the occupation you are nominating? Sorry if this has already been mentioned


Is anybody able to answer this? I would appreciate any help very much!


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

NB said:


> Australian and overseas experiences are not swappable for claiming points
> You cannot claim Australia experience as overseas or vice versa
> So if you leave Australia even one day before completing 5 years, you will not get the 10 points no matter how many days you work overseas
> The Australian points will be stuck at 5
> ...



Thanks much NB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mng8hc said:


> So question regarding the Australian study requirement - must it be related to the occupation you are nominating? Sorry if this has already been mentioned


Give your Complete details of Anzsco code, preset study and course proposed 
Such a cryptic question doesn’t help

Cheers


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

nb said:


> give your anzsco code
> 
> cheers


234611


----------



## mng8hc (Apr 15, 2020)

NB said:


> Give your Complete details of Anzsco code, preset study and course proposed
> Such a cryptic question doesn’t help
> 
> Cheers


I didn't give my details because I was just curious about the general implications of it, apart from whether it related specifically to my occupation code. I ask because I notice that the website doesn't specifically state that your course needs to be related to your occupation. 

The requirements state that I must have either:


a single eligible qualification that requires at least 2 academic years study, or
more than 1 qualification that results in a total of at least 2 academic years study resulting in an eligible qualification.

It does not mention that it has to be relevant to your nominated occupation, unless the word 'eligible' here encompasses that requirement as well.

But for the purposes of answering your question, I was wondering if I would be able to claim the 5 points for the Aus study requirement (Master of Design) for the nominated occupation of 211213 Musician. 

Thanks for your reply, cheers!


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

Are there any chance they will open for offshore for 190 visa in next financial year


----------



## Tanzi (Dec 24, 2018)

uraiba said:


> Are there any chance they will open for offshore for 190 visa in next financial year


Looks difficult because Scomo said that migration would fall dramatically in 2021. We can just hope for the best.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

uraiba said:


> Are there any chance they will open for offshore for 190 visa in next financial year


We will find out in 5-6 weeks time. Occupation lists are usually released in mid July.

I read they plan to review the whole immigration policy in Oct but no news about July.


----------



## davulcu (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi to everyone! I have the 511112 qualification (Program or Project Administrator) and 85 point (including nomination points from NSW) with Superior English + 6 years of experience. Do I have any chances at all? To be honest, I lose my hope and my dream for which I've been moving for the last 3.5 years. I am offshore.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...migration/Skilled-Nominated-visa-subclass-190
Some changes has been done on NSW website 
Thanks


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Does this mean there will be an invitation round soon?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Archie_123 said:


> Does this mean there will be an invitation round soon?


I don’t see anything major
What am I missing 
Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Arjun_123 said:


> https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...migration/Skilled-Nominated-visa-subclass-190
> Some changes has been done on NSW website
> Thanks


Important changes...thank you very much. They seem to have clarified a few things.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NB said:


> I don’t see anything major
> What am I missing
> Cheers


They haven't added anything major. They seem to have reiterated their selection criteria. Also, they have changed the email address from which invitations will be sent.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> They haven't added anything major. They seem to have reiterated their selection criteria. Also, they have changed the email address from which invitations will be sent.


That selection criteria Is the same BS that they have given earlier also
Nothing new 
We have seen umpteen examples of how lower points applicants were invited ignoring higher points in the same Anzsco code
Excep 
T QLD which issues invites without any selection on first come first served basis, all other states are very opaque no matter what they write on their website 

Cheers


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

NB said:


> That selection criteria Is the same BS that they have given earlier also
> Nothing new
> We have seen umpteen examples of how lower points applicants were invited ignoring higher points in the same Anzsco code
> Excep
> ...


Very true...I completely agree...


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

NB said:


> Give your Anzsco code
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB

My Anzo is 234611

Rgds


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

*Preinvites meaning?*

Hi everyone, 

I'm just wondering - I've seen people talking about preinvites here in the thread and just wanted to know what you mean by it? Do you mean the invite to apply for a nomination or have I completely missed something? 

Wishing you all good luck in your submissions!

Thanks, Cat


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

cat_190nsw said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm just wondering - I've seen people talking about preinvites here in the thread and just wanted to know what you mean by it? Do you mean the invite to apply for a nomination or have I completely missed something?
> 
> ...


Pre-invite gets released first asking the applicant to submit the essential proof to prove the points claimed..e.g. English, education, experience/skill assessment. Upon the successful submission, main invite gets issued that is when we need to work on additional documentation such as PCC, health, all the required forms etc. Hope this clarifies.


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Pre-invite gets released first asking the applicant to submit the essential proof to prove the points claimed..e.g. English, education, experience/skill assessment. Upon the successful submission, main invite gets issued that is when we need to work on additional documentation such as PCC, health, all the required forms etc. Hope this clarifies.


Great, thanks a lot for clarifying! That makes sense


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

*Profession removed from list*

Hey, had another question that someone might know the answer to (been looking for it in the forums and googled like crazy but couldn't find anything).

What happens if you have submitted your EOI for 190 and your profession gets removed from the short term list? Will the application be cancelled then? Has that ever happened to anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

cat_190nsw said:


> Hey, had another question that someone might know the answer to (been looking for it in the forums and googled like crazy but couldn't find anything).
> 
> What happens if you have submitted your EOI for 190 and your profession gets removed from the short term list? Will the application be cancelled then? Has that ever happened to anyone?
> 
> Thanks!


EOI won't be picked by state so no invite will be issued


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

Thank you for asking CAT_190, I had the same concern... 😕


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cat_190nsw said:


> Hey, had another question that someone might know the answer to (been looking for it in the forums and googled like crazy but couldn't find anything).
> 
> What happens if you have submitted your EOI for 190 and your profession gets removed from the short term list? Will the application be cancelled then? Has that ever happened to anyone?
> 
> Thanks!


It happens quite often
The day your occupation is removed from the list, your EOI will also be cancelled
Only those who have already been invited will have their application processed 

Cheers


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

NB said:


> It happens quite often
> The day your occupation is removed from the list, your EOI will also be cancelled
> Only those who have already been invited will have their application processed
> 
> Cheers


Ah I see, wow fingers crossed it doesn't happen before I get an invite then. Thanks a lot, NB!


----------



## tousifj (Nov 9, 2019)

Just read this link- https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...migration/Skilled-Nominated-visa-subclass-190
I have one question related to Additional Criteria for occupation.
If due to end of work assignment I went back offshore and I got invite after 2 months, then will I be able to meet these criteria? 
Or I should be residing in NSW at the time of invite if my occupation has additional criteria.


----------



## Daze_Earth (Jun 3, 2020)

*Daze_Earth*

Quick question: How many points do I need to stand a realistic chance of getting an invite to NSW? I have 85 right now. Is this not enough?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tousifj said:


> Just read this link- https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...migration/Skilled-Nominated-visa-subclass-190
> I have one question related to Additional Criteria for occupation.
> If due to end of work assignment I went back offshore and I got invite after 2 months, then will I be able to meet these criteria?
> Or I should be residing in NSW at the time of invite if my occupation has additional criteria.


If you get the final invite, DHA is not bothered with your location
As long as NSW issues you the final invite, you will have no problem

Cheers


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

Is it the norm for NSW to renew their occupation lists every year? If so, is there a particular month or whenever it pleases them?

I’m planning to move to NSW from Melbourne and it would suck if they remove my occupation. 

225311- 95.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

akshayaaiyer said:


> Is it the norm for NSW to renew their occupation lists every year? If so, is there a particular month or whenever it pleases them?
> 
> I’m planning to move to NSW from Melbourne and it would suck if they remove my occupation.
> 
> 225311- 95.


A new occupation list is published at the beginning of the financial year (at least that is what they did last year). Changes are made based on need. But, they have made changes to the priority list as and how required even in the middle of the year (last year, additional requirements were introduced, then a while later, availability was changed).


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

ajnewbie said:


> A new occupation list is published at the beginning of the financial year (at least that is what they did last year). Changes are made based on need. But, they have made changes to the priority list as and how required even in the middle of the year (last year, additional requirements were introduced, then a while later, availability was changed).


Absolutely. One more point I would like to mention for the benefit of all.

When the occupation is added for the FIRST time in a list, it typically stays for 2-3 years as they mostly are never able to meet the complete requirement in one year. So if occupation X was added in FY19-20 for the first time or after long time, the chances of it remaining in the list are high in FY20-21.


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

bahlv said:


> ajnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > A new occupation list is published at the beginning of the financial year (at least that is what they did last year). Changes are made based on need. But, they have made changes to the priority list as and how required even in the middle of the year (last year, additional requirements were introduced, then a while later, availability was changed).
> ...


This is good to know! Thanks. 

Does anyone know whether you need to do another skills assessment if you move to NSW and work for a month in order to apply? Or would the existing one suffice?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

akshayaaiyer said:


> This is good to know! Thanks.
> 
> Does anyone know whether you need to do another skills assessment if you move to NSW and work for a month in order to apply? Or would the existing one suffice?


If it is the same company and it is just a location transfer, I don't think it will be an issue. If you switch jobs, and want to claim point for the new one, then yes.


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

bahlv said:


> akshayaaiyer said:
> 
> 
> > This is good to know! Thanks.
> ...


Thanks Bahlv. 

Not to claim points but to fulfil NSW’s ‘residency’ criteria i.e residing and employed in nominated occupation for one month.


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

NB said:


> From 31.1.18 to 30.1.19 you have to make a separate entry in the EOI but mark that as NON relevant
> The entry from 31.1.19 to TO DATE will be marked as RELEVANT
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, 

I saw that you helped this person last year with how to enter relevant vs non-relevant experience in the EOI and I'm wanted to ask if you know this is still the case (with the new rules and so) and also wanted to double-check what this means. 

I have just over 1 year of experience in NSW, from 13.03.2019 to 23.03.2020 (and then I lost my job cause of COVID). 
In my EOI I've entered this entire period as one entry and on the question if it is relevant to the occupation, I said yes. Does this mean that I've done it wrong and should put it in twice: one for the 1-year experience as non-relevant and 10 days as relevant?

I appreciate all the help! 

Thank you, 
Cat


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

*Occupation list*



bahlv said:


> Absolutely. One more point I would like to mention for the benefit of all.
> 
> When the occupation is added for the FIRST time in a list, it typically stays for 2-3 years as they mostly are never able to meet the complete requirement in one year. So if occupation X was added in FY19-20 for the first time or after long time, the chances of it remaining in the list are high in FY20-21.


This is great to know! I have been a bit anxious that this profession would be removed soon (I've also applied for 225311). I was so happy when I found out it was on the list because I've always thought it was a very popular profession here. 

Thanks, Cat


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cat_190nsw said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I saw that you helped this person last year with how to enter relevant vs non-relevant experience in the EOI and I'm wanted to ask if you know this is still the case (with the new rules and so) and also wanted to double-check what this means.
> 
> ...


The dates that you have given are confusing, but what little I understood 

The period that you have worked is relevant and you will close that entry on the date you lost your job
When you are not working, your EOI will not show any entry for that period so the question of relevant or non relevant does not arise

I am presuming that your job was relevant to your skills assessment and the skills assessment agency has confirmed the same 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

akshayaaiyer said:


> Thanks Bahlv.
> 
> Not to claim points but to fulfil NSW’s ‘residency’ criteria i.e residing and employed in nominated occupation for one month.


Even if it is to fulfill the nsw residency criteria, you will have to mark the job as relevant in the EOI ?
If so , then it’s better to get reassessed 
If you don’t have to mark the job as relevant, then you need not get reassessed 
So check NSW rules

Cheers


----------



## akshayaaiyer (Aug 2, 2019)

NB said:


> akshayaaiyer said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Bahlv.
> ...


Thanks NB!


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

*EOI relevant work*



NB said:


> The dates that you have given are confusing, but what little I understood
> 
> The period that you have worked is relevant and you will close that entry on the date you lost your job
> When you are not working, your EOI will not show any entry for that period so the question of relevant or non relevant does not arise
> ...


Ah yes, my bad I probably made it confusing with mentioning that I lost my job. 

But based on your answer, it seems like I've done it correctly  

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mng8hc (Apr 15, 2020)

mng8hc said:


> I didn't give my details because I was just curious about the general implications of it, apart from whether it related specifically to my occupation code. I ask because I notice that the website doesn't specifically state that your course needs to be related to your occupation.
> 
> The requirements state that I must have either:
> 
> ...


Anybody able to shed light on this? :| Thank you!


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

*EOI relevant work*



NB said:


> The dates that you have given are confusing, but what little I understood
> 
> The period that you have worked is relevant and you will close that entry on the date you lost your job
> When you are not working, your EOI will not show any entry for that period so the question of relevant or non relevant does not arise
> ...


Hi again NB, 

So sorry but just wanted to double-check again, as I went into my EOI to see what they have written in the instructions and I got confused again. I hope this below is clear enough. 

My relevant work experience: Working in Public Relations in NSW 
Dates of employment: 13/3/2019 until 23/3/2020
Date deemed skilled according to VETASSESS: 13/3/2020 (after 1 year)
Remaining experience after being deemed skilled: 10 days (from 13/3/2020 until 23/3/2020)

On SkillSelect is says: 
"A client is considered skilled and therefore eligible for claiming employment points from the date the relevant assessing authority considers a client to be skilled in the nominated occupation."

Does this mean that I will enter my first year of experience as non-relevant and the remaining days after I was deemed skilled as relevant?

Thank you, Cat


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cat_190nsw said:


> Hi again NB,
> 
> So sorry but just wanted to double-check again, as I went into my EOI to see what they have written in the instructions and I got confused again. I hope this below is clear enough.
> 
> ...


That’s correct
Only 10 days will be relevant 
1st year non relevant 

Cheers


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

*EOI relevant work*



NB said:


> That’s correct
> Only 10 days will be relevant
> 1st year non relevant
> 
> Cheers


Okay, thank you for that! Unfortunately, it means I'm loosing 5 points but want to make sure I do it right instead of risking not getting a nomination. 

Cheers, Cat


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

mng8hc said:


> Anybody able to shed light on this? :| Thank you!


Well, it does appear like the qualification doesn't have to be relevant to occupation, but it would be a difficult assessment if that is case, isn't it? Mostly only VETASSESS would assess such cases where qualification and experience are different, and you would need more experience to get a positive assessment. 
To give an example, you could have a degree in History from an Australian uni, and you've been working as a marketer for 5 years, in such a case, you wouldn't really get any points for experience as VETASSESS has that clause where if qualification and experience are unrelated then 3-5 years experience is needed for positive assessment. So you could get 15 for your degree, 5 for Aus study, and maybe none for experience.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

https://www.engineersaustralia.org....lcomes-historic-new-laws-regulate-engineering

NSW introduces registration scheme for professional Engineers commence on 1st july-21


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi 
What's the procedure to get any information through FOI disclosure. For example if i want to know pending submitted applications of a particular occupation as on a particular date. Sorry if the question is silly.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> Hi
> What's the procedure to get any information through FOI disclosure. For example if i want to know pending submitted applications of a particular occupation as on a particular date. Sorry if the question is silly.


I had submitted a FOI request asking for all EOIs in 'Submitted' status for my ANZSCO code, but they declined saying that this information is available publicly on the SkillSelect page. Unfortunately, that data was breached and is currently offline. Even if you submit a FOI request, in most likelihood you will get the same response. In case you would like to proceed, here is the link:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/Pages/how-to-make-a-request.aspx


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Architect Joe said:


> Hi
> What's the procedure to get any information through FOI disclosure. For example if i want to know pending submitted applications of a particular occupation as on a particular date. Sorry if the question is silly.


Did you manage to get any info on that? Did you want to enquire about 312111? Any info on that would be really helpful.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Arjun_123 said:


> https://www.engineersaustralia.org....lcomes-historic-new-laws-regulate-engineering
> 
> NSW introduces registration scheme for professional Engineers commence on 1st july-21


Engineers Australia assuring their income is secured. This will mean nothing really for the quality of the work and not hard to get at all, if any of people on this forum think it will be an issue.

Chartership here is a joke, but hey as long as you pay $500+ yearly fee, all good. I have coworkers who are chartered with less than 3 yrs of experience, that simply doesn't happen anywhere else...you need significant experience in all aspects of engineering and management to get this.

Fun fact, if you stop paying the fees...you loose chartered status, as if you magically lost all your abilities.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Something to brighten up your day
https://theconversation.com/there-may-not-be-enough-skilled-workers-in-australias-pipeline-for-a-post-covid-19-recovery-140061


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Archie_123 said:


> Did you manage to get any info on that? Did you want to enquire about 312111? Any info on that would be really helpful.


When you submit a request to seek information under the FOI Act, they take a few weeks to come to the conclusion of whether to disclose that information (or not). After that, they will publish that information as part of the disclosure logs. See link below for disclosure logs 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2020


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> When you submit a request to seek information under the FOI Act, they take a few weeks to come to the conclusion of whether to disclose that information (or not). After that, they will publish that information as part of the disclosure logs. See link below for disclosure logs
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2020


Thanks a lot. I saw some of these in Isach's website. Didn't know this is how they received the info. 
For NSW 190, the points given are they including state sponsorship 5 points or not?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Archie_123 said:


> Thanks a lot. I saw some of these in Isach's website. Didn't know this is how they received the info.
> For NSW 190, the points given are they including state sponsorship 5 points or not?


There are several disclosure logs published there. Which particular one are you referring to? Please post the link. Also, registered MARA agents get their info via the FOI Act when needed. They also have access to an electronic database of migration and citizenship legislation and policy documents called LEGENDcom.


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> There are several disclosure logs published there. Which particular one are you referring to? Please post the link. Also, registered MARA agents get their info via the FOI Act when needed. They also have access to an electronic database of migration and citizenship legislation and policy documents called LEGENDcom.


I meant this NSW 190 list. Thanks.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200100309-document-released.PDF


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Sorry I haven't yet send for FOI. Talking with MARA regarding the same. I think the foi log you posted shows points without SS. Hope someone confirms the same.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Archie_123 said:


> I meant this NSW 190 list. Thanks.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-200100309-document-released.PDF


Looks like it includes the SS. The request for FOI at the top left corner states: Total Points. I am not sure though.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Oh my bad. If it is so then it is better news for me too. I guessed it otherwise because total points from 65 it is showing and I thought one has to get 65 excluding SS for EOI. Am I wrong?


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Here is another FOI Disclosure which might be useful
From information from this 3121 has 62, 73, 17 and <5 pending for points 75, 80, 85 and 90 respectively. I am at 75+5. And as under 3121 there is only 312111 presently in 189 or 190 I am assuming that all these applications are for 312111. Which means it's a tough call if you are below 85. 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-191200425-documents-released.PDF


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi guys, do you know what’s going on with 491 NSW? They have removed the lists from the website...


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

Architect Joe said:


> Here is another FOI Disclosure which might be useful
> From information from this 3121 has 62, 73, 17 and <5 pending for points 75, 80, 85 and 90 respectively. I am at 75+5. And as under 3121 there is only 312111 presently in 189 or 190 I am assuming that all these applications are for 312111. Which means it's a tough call if you are below 85.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-191200425-documents-released.PDF



That’s interesting, thank you! What do they mean with 190? In general or just for NSW? Are these points with or without state points?

Thank you


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

RobertoL said:


> Hi guys, do you know what’s going on with 491 NSW? They have removed the lists from the website...


Might open in July


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

Arjun_123 said:


> RobertoL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, do you know what’s going on with 491 NSW? They have removed the lists from the website...
> ...



Is it possible that my agent already lodged my EOI for 491 NSW even if apparently it’s closed?


----------



## azman.ansari40 (Jun 7, 2020)

*ANY update about 190 subclass for NSW?*

Hi Guys,

I am new here, although I am not new to the immigration process.

I wanted to understand the current scenario for the subclass 190 visa (NSW state), NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List was last updated on 10th February 2020. and it said that availability for the occupation Software Engineer (ANZSCO Code - 261313) is High but I have not heard anything about 190 visas for any occupation in fact.

Below are a few of my profile details:
ANZSCO Code - 261313
DOE - 08/08/2019
Age - 30
PTE - 20
Level of Education - 15
Experience - 5
Single - 10
Total Points - 80 + 5 (ss)

Thanks in advance


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

azman.ansari40 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new here, although I am not new to the immigration process.
> 
> ...


There was supposed to be a "round" in May, which did not happen. The general consensus is that no more invitations will be send for the rest of the financial year. The immigration targets reset in July every year. They may also overhaul the immigration system based on news about immigration online. We will have to wait till NSW and AU as a whole becomes 'OPEN' to immigration again.


----------



## mng8hc (Apr 15, 2020)

RiverOne said:


> Well, it does appear like the qualification doesn't have to be relevant to occupation, but it would be a difficult assessment if that is case, isn't it? Mostly only VETASSESS would assess such cases where qualification and experience are different, and you would need more experience to get a positive assessment.
> To give an example, you could have a degree in History from an Australian uni, and you've been working as a marketer for 5 years, in such a case, you wouldn't really get any points for experience as VETASSESS has that clause where if qualification and experience are unrelated then 3-5 years experience is needed for positive assessment. So you could get 15 for your degree, 5 for Aus study, and maybe none for experience.


I would not have a VETASSESS as I don't have any formal work experience that would qualify anyway... Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Architect Joe said:


> Here is another FOI Disclosure which might be useful
> From information from this 3121 has 62, 73, 17 and <5 pending for points 75, 80, 85 and 90 respectively. I am at 75+5. And as under 3121 there is only 312111 presently in 189 or 190 I am assuming that all these applications are for 312111. Which means it's a tough call if you are below 85.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-191200425-documents-released.PDF


Thanks for the info. In this list do you reckon its including 5 SS points or not?


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

Archie_123 said:


> Thanks for the info. In this list do you reckon its including 5 SS points or not?


I might be wrong, but to me, it looks like these are submissions (not invitations) and therefore it would be without the ss as you receive this once you're invited. These also don't seem to be specific to a state so I think it might be the submissions for the entire country. Also there's a note at the bottom that says this might not be reflective of how many people have submitted their EOIs, a person can have more than one EOI. 
Someone please correct if I'm wrong (a lil newbie here)


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

RobertoL said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > RobertoL said:
> ...


Yes EOI could be lodged if state is not open


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

cat_190nsw said:


> I might be wrong, but to me, it looks like these are submissions (not invitations) and therefore it would be without the ss as you receive this once you're invited. These also don't seem to be specific to a state so I think it might be the submissions for the entire country. Also there's a note at the bottom that says this might not be reflective of how many people have submitted their EOIs, a person can have more than one EOI.
> Someone please correct if I'm wrong (a lil newbie here)


This is EOI data from SkillSelect (showing EOIs in 'Submitted' status). When you create an EOI for 189, the points that you see are the points without SS. If you create an EOI for 190, it shows points including SS. For example, if your EOI for 189 shows that you have 65 points, your EOI for 190 will show that you have 70 points. As such, the EOIs for 190 shown here include the SS points.


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

Hi guys, I have a quick question and I hope you could answer it. My EOI was automatically updated by the system TODAY (9 June 2020) and it added points for my 1 year local experience. However, I started my employment on 11 June 2019 so I was expecting that it would be updated on 11 June 2020. Or is it just correct that it got updated today? Thank you so much!


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

ava26 said:


> Hi guys, I have a quick question and I hope you could answer it. My EOI was automatically updated by the system TODAY (9 June 2020) and it added points for my 1 year local experience. However, I started my employment on 11 June 2019 so I was expecting that it would be updated on 11 June 2020. Or is it just correct that it got updated today? Thank you so much!


I remember reading in one of the notifications provided by DHA that they will calculate experience based on exact dates. Prior to this notification, experience was calculated on a month-by-month basis. For example, previously the experience would be counted as follows:
July 2019 to July 2020. But they changed that and now, experience is calculated based on exact dates (to account for variation in number of days in a month, I guess) provided by the candidate (8th June 2019 to 31st July 2020). 

Anyhow, SkillSelect calculates points automatically, so you need not worry. The points updated are correct.


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

*Date resolve*



ava26 said:


> Hi guys, I have a quick question and I hope you could answer it. My EOI was automatically updated by the system TODAY (9 June 2020) and it added points for my 1 year local experience. However, I started my employment on 11 June 2019 so I was expecting that it would be updated on 11 June 2020. Or is it just correct that it got updated today? Thank you so much!


Exactly 365 days on 9th June hence it was updated! Not to worry. :clap2:


----------



## ava26 (May 10, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> ava26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I have a quick question and I hope you could answer it. My EOI was automatically updated by the system TODAY (9 June 2020) and it added points for my 1 year local experience. However, I started my employment on 11 June 2019 so I was expecting that it would be updated on 11 June 2020. Or is it just correct that it got updated today? Thank you so much!
> ...





anuragkhetan said:


> ava26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I have a quick question and I hope you could answer it. My EOI was automatically updated by the system TODAY (9 June 2020) and it added points for my 1 year local experience. However, I started my employment on 11 June 2019 so I was expecting that it would be updated on 11 June 2020. Or is it just correct that it got updated today? Thank you so much!
> ...


Thank you so much for your answers!! 😄


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

ava26 said:


> Hi guys, I have a quick question and I hope you could answer it. My EOI was automatically updated by the system TODAY (9 June 2020) and it added points for my 1 year local experience. However, I started my employment on 11 June 2019 so I was expecting that it would be updated on 11 June 2020. Or is it just correct that it got updated today? Thank you so much!


This happened to me as well it updated itself 2 days before- as long as it happens automatically no need to worry.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

ava26 said:


> Hi guys, I have a quick question and I hope you could answer it. My EOI was automatically updated by the system TODAY (9 June 2020) and it added points for my 1 year local experience. However, I started my employment on 11 June 2019 so I was expecting that it would be updated on 11 June 2020. Or is it just correct that it got updated today? Thank you so much!


It works the other way too, I got deducted 5 pts because I entered third year in Australia...there is a loophole gap in points calculation. 

I got less than 8 yrs of overseas exp now in the eyes of the system (although I have over 15 yrs in reality)...as they only take max 10 yrs back for work exp points...what a stupid rule that is.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> It works the other way too, I got deducted 5 pts because I entered third year in Australia...there is a loophole gap in points calculation.
> 
> I got less than 8 yrs of overseas exp now in the eyes of the system (although I have over 15 yrs in reality)...as they only take max 10 yrs back for work exp points...what a stupid rule that is.


I will also be sailing in the same boat in a couple of months...I will be entering into third year in onshore...because of consideration there only for last 10 years...I will fall short of 8 years of overseas experience...effectively it reduces 5 point....

this is actually unfair...anyone got any solution to this?


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> I will also be sailing in the same boat in a couple of months...I will be entering into third year in onshore...because of consideration there only for last 10 years...I will fall short of 8 years of overseas experience...effectively it reduces 5 point....
> 
> this is actually unfair...anyone got any solution to this?


Yeah it's ridiculous, I've sent official complaint to immigration. Got reply "thanks, we'll forward it to the concerned department blah blah"

Someone didn't do the points calcs properly, and never bothered to correct it I guess, really unfair as it takes 5 pts from you for nothing. Sadly, most people here replied to me that's how it is, you are too old ?!?!, system is fair what are you talking about... I guess it's one guy less in the race so it's good...negative loopholes are good now for people in queues.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> I will also be sailing in the same boat in a couple of months...I will be entering into third year in onshore...because of consideration there only for last 10 years...I will fall short of 8 years of overseas experience...effectively it reduces 5 point....
> 
> this is actually unfair...anyone got any solution to this?


I am also 15+ years of experience, it is totally ridiculous they deduct the point in spite of our tenure is getting increased at onshore..

Someone told me to do like this...I am not so convinced at it though....adjust the onshore experience by putting the forward date in such a way, it remains as <2 years.... however, since we are running out with no options....does anybody know here whether this trick works?


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

It is really unfair. I hope they issue invites in these cases without prioritizing points as they dont follow pointswise priority always in 190.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> I am also 15+ years of experience, it is totally ridiculous they deduct the point in spite of our tenure is getting increased at onshore..
> 
> Someone told me to do like this...I am not so convinced at it though....adjust the onshore experience by putting the forward date in such a way, it remains as <2 years.... however, since we are running out with no options....does anybody know here whether this trick works?


Then you run at risk when you get invited they will cross check and deduct points, rejecting the application as it has false points, it is unbelievable how nobody corrected this yet.

A bizarre situation where you deduct experience to get more points...how crazy is that.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Then you run at risk when you get invited they will cross check and deduct points, rejecting the application as it has false points, it is unbelievable how nobody corrected this yet.


Agree with you mate, that's the apprehension in my mind too... let us hope for the best from immi for your complaint...please do update us as you hear from them, it'll be of great help


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Agree with you mate, that's the apprehension in my mind too... let us hope for the best from immi for your complaint...please do update us as you hear from them, it'll be of great help


The whole experience points system is a failure, how can you equalize someone with 20 yrs and 8 yrs of experience...it's just stupid. Local experience should be at least double points they are now, common you got work here from overseas, despite all this "local exp" bias in the market that is big problem for PR holders...you are legend right there!

If I get any further response from them, I'll post here definitely.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Architect Joe said:


> It is really unfair. I hope they issue invites in these cases without prioritizing points as they dont follow pointswise priority always in 190.


Unfortunately, nobody cares...small percentage of people loosing points...big deal, it was never a fair system anyways. Points game, nothing more.


----------



## abhishek1221 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi,

I have positive skill assessment and employment assessment for 5.5 years ( 4 years were not counted by EA due to lack of documentation). While filling EOI application, I have to give employment history for last 10 years. If I fill the details for 9.5 years of experience then I will have 5 extra points.
Please advise which employment history should i mention? 5.5 years or 9.5 years

Thanks


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

abhishek1221 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have positive skill assessment and employment assessment for 5.5 years ( 4 years were not counted by EA due to lack of documentation). While filling EOI application, I have to give employment history for last 10 years. If I fill the details for 9.5 years of experience then I will have 5 extra points.
> Please advise which employment history should i mention? 5.5 years or 9.5 years
> ...


You can risk it with 9.5 yrs, but if you get an invite and they realise you only have 5.5 assessed by EA...your application will be rejected as based on false points claim. 

Surely they will ask for EA assessment, so no point in claiming anything else really.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> abhishek1221 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



True..that's the very reason why they kept a field called "Relevant to the occupation- Yes or No" ...as long as it is not recognized by the assessing body, the answer is no to such experience


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishek1221 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have positive skill assessment and employment assessment for 5.5 years ( 4 years were not counted by EA due to lack of documentation). While filling EOI application, I have to give employment history for last 10 years. If I fill the details for 9.5 years of experience then I will have 5 extra points.
> Please advise which employment history should i mention? 5.5 years or 9.5 years
> ...


The 4 years which were not counted by EA will also be entered in the EOI but marked as non relevant 
The other employment will be marked as relevant 
Recheck and confirm that you have the correct points

Cheers


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi Guys

Just received a pre invite from NSW today and 2.15pm. 
Occupation: 261313 software engineer
Points: 95
Age: 30
Education: 15
Australian study: 5
NAATI: 5
Australian exp: 5
Single: 10
SS: 5
PTE: 20
DOE: 28/02/2020

I have heard there is only a limited number of times i can access the nomination link. Wanted to know that is there a list somewhere of the documents i need to arrange before i open the link?

Thanks


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Received pre-invites NSW 190 Business analyst 95+5points DOE- 27/04 time 1pm 

Also, 2 more people with 90+5 points (BA) of my friends got NSW 190. 

All the best to everyone who is waiting for NSW. 

Thanks.


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

This is good news. Please do comment if anyone else receives. Good luck guys


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

Are you guys onshore or offshore?


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

Jelly11 said:


> Are you guys onshore or offshore?


I am onshore and working and living in NSW for almost two years now


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Raining invites from NSW? 

Cheers

Cheers


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Good day after long time. Congrats guys. Fingers crossed. Hoping for a big round.


----------



## Shoaib.shobi (May 18, 2020)

Looks like accountants are still not getting invites...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

190 Pre-Invite received
Today at 2:42pm
Petroleum Engineer (Limited Availability) 85+5

Been in NSW for 5 years!

Any 190 documents check list available?


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

*Got NSW 190 Invite *

Seems NSW is sending invite in full fledge. I can confirm the invite for the following categories,

We are primarily working in Sydney for last 3 years.

261314(Software Tester) - 85 + 5 - Got Invite today (Applied on 27th Feb, 2020)
Business Analyst - 80 + 5 - Got Invite Today (Applied some what around in 2018)


----------



## mshah2020 (Jun 10, 2020)

232411 (Graphic Designer) 
Onshore applicant
90 (85+5) points 
EOI Date 13/03/2020
Got pre-invite today


----------



## awkwardmon (Dec 3, 2017)

Just got an Invite Today!
Systems Administrator - 262113 85+5


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

NSW invite happened today 10 june 2020. My friend got invite today who is currently offshore stuck overseas due to border closed.


----------



## GG24 (Apr 3, 2020)

*gg245*



awkwardmon said:


> Just got an Invite Today!
> Systems Administrator - 262113 85+5


Hi there. What was the date of your EOI?
Also, did you had any experience points as well?


----------



## rk009 (Feb 28, 2020)

Got invite 261312- Developer programmer - 80+5 - onshore - 1 year exp


----------



## awkwardmon (Dec 3, 2017)

GG24 said:


> Hi there. What was the date of your EOI?
> Also, did you had any experience points as well?


EOI - 15/10/2019

I had no work experience with that, very strange..


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Any offshore invites?


----------



## VicJ (Feb 25, 2020)

*Vic*

Hello Everyone,

Any Mechanical Engineer received a pre-invite today?


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

Any architect or draftperson?


----------



## space_monkey_rus (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi all,

Good to hear great news!
Congrats to who received the pre-invite.

My occupation is statistician, 80+5 points ,Onshore. still waiting ...


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi there, what is your DOE abnd nsw experience .?


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

R.Max said:


> Received pre-invites NSW 190 Business analyst 95+5points DOE- 27/04 time 1pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate! 

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

karthickbeta said:


> Seems NSW is sending invite in full fledge. I can confirm the invite for the following categories,
> 
> We are primarily working in Sydney for last 3 years.
> 
> ...


2018? Two years already know. EOI expiry? 

Cheers


----------



## simmangandhi (May 19, 2020)

rk009 said:


> Got invite 261312- Developer programmer - 80+5 - onshore - 1 year exp


May I know your Expression Of Interest date?

Thanks


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

rk009 said:


> Got invite 261312- Developer programmer - 80+5 - onshore - 1 year exp


Congrats. What is your DOE and nsw exp and total exp and PTE score.
Asking as I also have 90 points for NSW but did not get invite.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Three years validity is there for EOI.


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

*Jun 2020 190 invite*



rk009 said:


> Got invite 261312- Developer programmer - 80+5 - onshore - 1 year exp


Congrats. What is your DOE and nsw exp and total exp and PTE score.
Asking as I also have 90 points for NSW but did not get invite.


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

Congrats. What is your DOE and nsw exp and total exp and PTE score.
Asking as I also have 90 points for NSW but did not get invite.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Its raining in Sydney and NSW decided to shower us with pre-invites! Happy Days! :clap2:


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

Great! Good to hear that! Any offshore?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> NSW invite happened today 10 june 2020. My friend got invite today who is currently offshore stuck overseas due to border closed.


Can you please share his job code and total points ?

Thanks


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

Can Anybody tell me the reason I did not get invite today for NSW at 90 points.
DOE: 26 May 2020
PTE:20
NAATI: 5
Spouse: 10
NSW exp:5 ponts(2 yrs)
currently in NSW


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

Developer programmer, 90 points


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> Can Anybody tell me the reason I did not get invite today for NSW at 90 points.
> DOE: 26 May 2020
> PTE:20
> NAATI: 5
> ...


State invitations are like fantasies, people who have seen Unicorn get invited only. Its complete Sarcasm, in same boat as yours, 90 Software Engineer.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> Can Anybody tell me the reason I did not get invite today for NSW at 90 points.
> DOE: 26 May 2020
> PTE:20
> NAATI: 5
> ...


190 invites are not that transparent. There might be a wide range of reasons from the three priority criteria to DOE or even no reason at all. Sometimes states invites people with lower points when there are applicants left with higher points pending for invites too. So these are all speculation and exact reason we might never know. You must most probably receive invite soon as same pointers are getting invited if looking positively. All the best.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> Developer programmer, 90 points


Ah ok, so he’s currently offshore but otherwise based in NSW? Because this code has additional criteria.

Any offshore invites at all? Im starting to doubt there are any.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

One of my friend with code 511112 got at 80 points. Onshore.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

awkwardmon said:


> Just got an Invite Today!
> Systems Administrator - 262113 85+5


Congrats mate!

Are you offshore??


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

All the best to the ones who have got the invite today..!

I have filed a single EOI for both 189 and 190 ...I hope the 189 doesn't make any bearing for receiving the invite for 190, or do I need to withdraw 189 manually and keep 190 as a standalone EOI? ....It's bit silly, but wanted to clarify if any such unknown things there  ??


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

What about 491 sponsorship application? Are they going to open in July?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Moincue said:


> What about 491 sponsorship application? Are they going to open in July?


No states have announced yet about the opening of program in july.. but I guess they will open.. and they will announce on the very last moment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> All the best to the ones who have got the invite today..!
> 
> I have filed a single EOI for both 189 and 190 ...I hope the 189 doesn't make any bearing for receiving the invite for 190, or do I need to withdraw 189 manually and keep 190 as a standalone EOI? ....It's bit silly, but wanted to clarify if any such unknown things there  ??


Withdraw the 190 from the existing EOI 
Then submit a stand alone EOI for 190
Simple

Cheers


----------



## stillwaiting1 (Jun 10, 2020)

HI when did the he applied for the 511112? I am 90pts but still no invite


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> No states have announced yet about the opening of program in july.. but I guess they will open.. and they will announce on the very last moment.


I got a response from NSW that they plan to start the new year from Jul 1 and follow business as usual practices. However, they also mentioned that they will implement some changes to meet current needs of COVID-19. 

So bit of a mixed news, but good to know that we can expect rounds.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Withdraw the 190 from the existing EOI
> Then submit a stand alone EOI for 190
> Simple
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB, so 190 invites are being given only for the standalone 190 EOIs?

@Guys who have received the NSW invite today or in the recent past.......can you clarify if your EOI is standalone 190 EOI that is not associated with 189?


----------



## stillwaiting1 (Jun 10, 2020)

shashkaps said:


> One of my friend with code 511112 got at 80 points. Onshore.


Hi 

When did your friend applied? or does he/she has high work experience pts?

Im at 90pts, onshore but still no invite.


----------



## stillwaiting1 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi 

For the 511112, when did the eoi was lodged? I am at 90 pts but i still have no invite. Also onshore


----------



## Yulkamv (Nov 10, 2019)

I got a pre-invite at 95 points as a Multimedia Specialist today. I'm onshore. The occupation has limited availability. Congrats to everyone who got the pre-invite today.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Thanks NB, so 190 invites are being given only for the standalone 190 EOIs?
> 
> @Guys who have received the NSW invite today or in the recent past.......can you clarify if your EOI is standalone 190 EOI that is not associated with 189?


Even God does not know on what basis invites are given
When a thought has come to your mind, better to act on it
Anyways you lose nothing as doe doesn’t matter for 190

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Thanks NB, so 190 invites are being given only for the standalone 190 EOIs?
> 
> 
> 
> @Guys who have received the NSW invite today or in the recent past.......can you clarify if your EOI is standalone 190 EOI that is not associated with 189?


Mine was standalone 190 EOI with DOE in March-20


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Any check list available for NSW 190 Invite? Can we make a whatsapp group? Or another place to discuss pre-invite docs process


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

stillwaiting1 said:


> Hi
> 
> When did your friend applied? or does he/she has high work experience pts?
> 
> Im at 90pts, onshore but still no invite.


In March. She just completed 1 year in NSW. Also, she has 5+ Offshore experience, 20 English points, Married.


----------



## mksocial2019 (Nov 27, 2019)

I too have got a pre-invite today for Systems analyst - 80 + 5 points. DOE - 04/03/2020


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Any check list available for NSW 190 Invite? Can we make a whatsapp group? Or another place to discuss pre-invite docs process


I have created a whatsapp group for Pre-Invited people


----------



## mksocial2019 (Nov 27, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> I have created a whatsapp group for Pre-Invited people


Can you add me into the group please


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

mksocial2019 said:


> Can you add me into the group please - 0468314151


Don't put your numbers here on a public platform, just drop me a message I'll send you the link


----------



## sydneyaus (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi, I got a Pre Invite from NSW 190 at 2:59pm. My point = 85 + 5 (state)
Occupation: Systems Administrator.
EOI lodged: 4/3/2020.
All the best everyone. This group really helped me to get updated and know more about PR System. 
Thank you so much.
Have a great day ahead.
Cheers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Congrats to all those who got pre invites today. It's a happy day and the thread got engaged fully after a long time. Keep updating your approval timelines too. I think only onshore candidates got pre invites this round. Is it so? Are there any offshore applicants who got pre invite today?


----------



## stillwaiting1 (Jun 10, 2020)

shashkaps said:


> In March. She just completed 1 year in NSW. Also, she has 5+ Offshore experience, 20 English points, Married.


Hi 

Perhaps she is 90pts?

I also have 20pts english and 5pts work experience, and single. So I lodged March at 85, and then got my 5pts for local exp on April, thus 90pts. I was not really getting impatient until I saw this. So I got curious. 

Congrats to your friend but


----------



## neerajkh (Feb 18, 2020)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Thanks NB, so 190 invites are being given only for the standalone 190 EOIs?
> 
> @Guys who have received the NSW invite today or in the recent past.......can you clarify if your EOI is standalone 190 EOI that is not associated with 189?


I had single EOI for 189 and 190, and I got 190 pre-invite today.


----------



## neerajkh (Feb 18, 2020)

can you add me also ? Not sure how to direct msz


----------



## pamoushe88 (Jun 19, 2019)

*pamoushe88*

Hi everyone, any secondary teacher invited?


----------



## gg245 (Apr 23, 2020)

sydneyaus said:


> Hi, I got a Pre Invite from NSW 190 at 2:59pm. My point = 85 + 5 (state)
> Occupation: Systems Administrator.
> EOI lodged: 4/3/2020.
> All the best everyone. This group really helped me to get updated and know more about PR System.
> ...


Hi there.
Did you have any experience points in your EOI ?
Just wondering, as my EOI was of the same points and same date as you.


----------



## mukkramsam27 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi there

Can someone please share the list of documents that needs to be submitted for nsw nomination?
Any link for the documents checklist will be really helpful.

Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurlovekambo (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi guys, need help. I received pre invite today. I claimed 85points including 10 skilled partner points. Recently my circumstances changes couple of weeks ago. Now I am single, but I still have 85points, as singles also get 10 points. Can I lodge my application? Anyone has any idea? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey Joe,
Thanks for your reply.
I believe it’s my mistake. I did not update the usual country of residence as a Australia in my EOI.
What are your views about it


----------



## Rajesh533 (Mar 11, 2020)

Congratulations to all who got their pre-invites today


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

any marketing specialist 225113 who received invites ?


----------



## shrey (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi Guys, I have also got a pre-invite for developer programmer with 100points in NSW. DOE - 7/05/2020.

However i have a question ,
Few of my payslips and tax summary documents for that 6 month timeframe indicate my previous address from melbourne, however my bank statements and transaction show i have been living here in NSW for the past 6 months as i hadnt leases a house until this February. Will that be an issue for getting the final invite.?


Thanks


----------



## shrey (Jun 14, 2018)

*Group Invite*



AussieStudent2014 said:


> I have created a whatsapp group for Pre-Invited people


Hey can you share the link for the whatasapp group you have created , thanks


----------



## malviysh (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi All, need advice please. I’ve updated my EOI (NSW 190) in Nov 2019, Nominated Occupation Software Engineer 261313. I am still waiting for my pre-invite. Occupation in my current Visa is Developer Programmer but I have done my ACS is Software Engineer (hence applied EOI in 261313). My location in onsite NSW. Is there anyone of this category/situation got the pre-invite?TIA.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

shrey said:


> Hey can you share the link for the whatasapp group you have created , thanks


Just drop me a message. We cannot promote other platforms here


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

stillwaiting1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Perhaps she is 90pts?
> 
> ...


Buddy, i understand your situation, but she has 80 points with March DOE. Why would i put false information on a public platform.


----------



## udhaya_s2000 (Mar 16, 2019)

*Please add me to Pre invite Whatsapp group.*



AussieStudent2014 said:


> I have created a whatsapp group for Pre-Invited people


Thanks for creating the whatsapp group, I have also got the pre invite today. Could you please add me to the group. I am not sure how to send you private message to share my mobile no.. 

Thanks.


----------



## shrey (Jun 14, 2018)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Just drop me a message. We cannot promote other platforms here


I tried, the forum rules or permission just dont let me message you privately . The the first thing i tried


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shrey said:


> Hi Guys, I have also got a pre-invite for developer programmer with 100points in NSW. DOE - 7/05/2020.
> 
> However i have a question ,
> Few of my payslips and tax summary documents for that 6 month timeframe indicate my previous address from melbourne, however my bank statements and transaction show i have been living here in NSW for the past 6 months as i hadnt leases a house until this February. Will that be an issue for getting the final invite.?
> ...


Where were you living in nsw .?
You must be having some rental records for the same ?
Also get a statement from your employer that you were working in nsw 

Cheers


----------



## mng8hc (Apr 15, 2020)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> I have created a whatsapp group for Pre-Invited people


Can you send me a link/invite please? I got an invite today too.


----------



## shrey (Jun 14, 2018)

NB said:


> Where were you living in nsw .?
> You must be having some rental records for the same ?
> Also get a statement from your employer that you were working in nsw
> 
> Cheers


Hey, Thanks for the reply . Yes i have been working in NSW and living here since 2019 march . Its just that i have no proof of residency as i was in a shared accomodation and used and old address from Melbourne where i lived when i got the offer. never really updated that address hence my payslips show an older address. My actual lease started from Feb this month for which i have rental records and bills.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shrey said:


> Hey, Thanks for the reply . Yes i have been working in NSW and living here since 2019 march . Its just that i have no proof of residency as i was in a shared accomodation and used and old address from Melbourne where i lived when i got the offer. never really updated that address hence my payslips show an older address. My actual lease started from Feb this month for which i have rental records and bills.


You can try your luck by using credit card or bank statements showing that you made expenses in NSW for the last 1 year

Try to speak to them and check what other evidence you can provide Hinch is acceptable to them 

Cheers


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> Hey Joe,
> Thanks for your reply.
> I believe it’s my mistake. I did not update the usual country of residence as a Australia in my EOI.
> What are your views about it


Actually I too don't know much about it. NB here has been always suggesting informative and logical answers to most of the doubts raised here. He might be able to answer it better.


----------



## davulcu (Jan 3, 2020)

shashkaps said:


> One of my friend with code 511112 got at 80 points. Onshore.


Great!!! Do you know his DOE or how their points are breaking?


----------



## davulcu (Jan 3, 2020)

Unfortunately, it seems that only onshore applicants get their invitations now and will be getting them further... I am happy for them!


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi Guys
I received my pre-invite yesterday. I have a question regarding that. In my EOI my employment history is as follows:

1) Software engineer - company A
Dates: 07/2018 - 11/2019
marked as relevant in EOI

2) Technical Specialist - Company B
Dates: 12/2019 - now
marked as relevant

My ACS skill assessment is for Australian education and my work experience from 02/2018 - 09/2019 (1 year 3 months). This is the only time period i have claimed work experience points for plus this fulfils the NSW additional requirement as well. I had done my skills assessment in 09/2019 and continued working in the same role and another role a few months after that. Is a skill assessment required for the work i did after my acs assessed work expereince? 

Thanks


----------



## sydneyaus (Mar 4, 2020)

gg245 said:


> Hi there.
> Did you have any experience points in your EOI ?
> Just wondering, as my EOI was of the same points and same date as you.



Hi,
No I haven’t claimed any experience points. And, I am not working in my nominated Occupation as well. 
Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

mng8hc said:


> Can you send me a link/invite please? I got an invite today too.


If you know how to use bit. ly link
Then use this code
2BYAmZn
After the link


----------



## space_monkey_rus (Mar 25, 2020)

Any statistician/actuary/mathematicians got pre invite recently ??


----------



## shweta5april (Sep 4, 2019)

Congrats to all who got an invite..!! It indeed is a dream come true for all. All the best for the next steps..!!

Since I am offshore, wanted to check if anyone who is not currently residing in NSW, got an invite too? 
And is anyone with 511112, project admin skills got lucky too?

Thanks!
Shweta


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Congratulations to all that received an invite. All the very best!


----------



## ng_88 (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi all, I also got an invite yesterday. 
__________________
ANZSCO Code: 511112 (85+5)
DOE: 10 March 2020
Pre-Invite: 10 June 2020
Submitted: 10 June 2020
Invitation to lodge: pending 

Points breakdown:
Age:30
Degree:15
Onshore exp:5
PTE:20
NAATI:5
Aus Study:5
Partner:5
NSW residency: almost 5 years

Good luck to everyone
__________________


----------



## shrey (Jun 14, 2018)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> If you know how to use bit. ly link
> Then use this code
> 2BYAmZn
> After the link


Hi 
Appreciate, you trying to help out, but looks that query parameter is not valid anymore . Could you please share the updated parameter


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

shrey said:


> Hi
> 
> Appreciate, you trying to help out, but looks that query parameter is not valid anymore . Could you please share the updated parameter


I just tried, it's still working

It's caps sensitive so type as it is


----------



## shrey (Jun 14, 2018)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> I just tried, it's still working
> 
> It's caps sensitive so type as it is


Still no luck , sorry.. maybe the sharing is not turned on for public use perhaps..  can you private message me if you have access


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

got an invite today for 241111 pre primary teacher. 190 doe 160320 with 90 points. Chuffed to my bones. Congrats everyone who received recent invites .good luck for people waiting.


----------



## shweta5april (Sep 4, 2019)

onshore or offshore


----------



## mukkramsam27 (Jun 10, 2020)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> I just tried, it's still working
> 
> It's caps sensitive so type as it is



I am not able to access the link - can you please guide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mukkramsam27 (Jun 10, 2020)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> If you know how to use bit. ly link
> Then use this code
> 2BYAmZn
> After the link



Why don’t share link - easily accessible one @ Aussiestudent2014


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mukkramsam27 (Jun 10, 2020)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> <*SNIP*>



No access /nor loading 

Can you please keep navigation tgis something new for me —-so asking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Just drop me a message. We cannot promote other platforms here



Hello

Can you please add me to the group please. Have messaged my number to you.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mukkramsam27 (Jun 10, 2020)

sameena.mahil said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you please add me to the group please. Have messaged my number to you.
> 
> ...



If by chance you get access to the group please let us know, I believe in that way some how I will join the group 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mukkramsam27 (Jun 10, 2020)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Just drop me a message. We cannot promote other platforms here



Can you share the hyperlink -- I did some snnipet but still no luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

Got it.Thanks much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

Guys the pre invite has a question of proving residence in nsw. Is bank statement the only way to prove or, any lease or bills can do.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

hi guys, do you think there will be another round of invitation for june despite some have gotten it on 10th june ? 

are invites limited to just one date in a month ? means they would collective pick all those whom they want to invite and then only send those pre-invites on "that" chosen day of the month ? 

What do you guys think ? 

Reason for asking is because i got an extra 10 points today for PTE that will bump my points up to 95 from the initial 85 which are the benchmark points that have reported receiving pre-invites at for my occupation.


----------



## malviysh (Mar 17, 2020)

Hi All, Reposting This as I need advice please. I’ve updated my EOI (NSW 190) in Nov 2019, Nominated Occupation Software Engineer 261313. I am still waiting for my pre-invite. Occupation in my current Visa is Developer Programmer but I have done my ACS is Software Engineer (hence applied EOI in 261313). My location in onsite NSW. Is there anyone of this category/situation got the pre-invite?TIA.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> hi guys, do you think there will be another round of invitation for june despite some have gotten it on 10th june ?
> 
> are invites limited to just one date in a month ? means they would collective pick all those whom they want to invite and then only send those pre-invites on "that" chosen day of the month ?
> 
> ...


Probably not, in the last several months, there has been 1 "round" per month...as far as I understand, that is it for this year. We will have to wait and see what happens post July.


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

I’m so scared, what do you guys think will happen in July? I am reading many articles saying probably immigration will stop for the next years 😭


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

RobertoL said:


> I’m so scared, what do you guys think will happen in July? I am reading many articles saying probably immigration will stop for the next years 😭


 Most probably not true. In this thread itself someone had got response from department that business will be regular from July 1st itself with some changes keeping COVID related changes in the process.I think two or three days back.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

hopefully they dont remove our occupations from the updated list !


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Architect Joe said:


> RobertoL said:
> 
> 
> > I’m so scared, what do you guys think will happen in July? I am reading many articles saying probably immigration will stop for the next years 😭
> ...


That is correct. It is clear that NSW is playing it sensible and safe atm by inviting more health care workers and other professional candidates onshore. 

Just when there was uncertainty about possibility of any more rounds happening this fin. year, we saw a flurry of invites yesterday! 

I had mentioned few weeks back that NSW will look to use up its quota for this year as much as possible 🙂 Ultimately there’s also revenue involved. 

And we need to remember one important thing, we’re going through a phase where things are changing rapidly and nothing is set in stone. 

Let’s not get bogged down by too much speculation and do what we need to do. 

We just have to be patient and see what unfolds in July.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Good news for onshore NSW aspirants. 491 opening from June 15th with conditions.


Also signal that covid related changes might most probably create more hurdles for offshore applicants. 😕
https://www.iscah.com/nsw-491-visas-open-from-15th-june-2020/


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> That is correct. It is clear that NSW is playing it sensible and safe atm by inviting more health care workers and other professional candidates onshore.
> 
> Just when there was uncertainty about possibility of any more rounds happening this fin. year, we saw a flurry of invites yesterday!
> 
> ...


True that! Also, historically, AU has relied on immigration as one of their instruments to boost their GDP and I hope they continue to do so. In these times of uncertainty, let us all try to be patient and stay positive as much as possible. The immigration process is exhaustive and resource consuming but rewarding in the end.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

mukkramsam27 said:


> Can you share the hyperlink -- I did some snnipet but still no luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pm'ed


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> True that! Also, historically, AU has relied on immigration as one of their instruments to boost their GDP and I hope they continue to do so. In these times of uncertainty, let us all try to be patient and stay positive as much as possible. The immigration process is exhaustive and resource consuming but rewarding in the end.


There are two PR immigration flows here...PR from overseas and everyone else already here. PR quota is like what, 160k per year? There is more than 2 million temporary visas in Australia at the moment...Australia is having their GDP boosted for nothing given back already. Given back in terms of healthcare and access to public services.

They don't need PR at all...can rely on temp visas happily and still get boost, or critical work force actually. 700k foreign students here...who will always have more points than anyone else, young graduates with few years experience are unbeatable in points score.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> If you know how to use bit. ly link
> Then use this code
> 2BYAmZn
> After the link


Hey can i get the pre-invite link as well please


----------



## shweta5april (Sep 4, 2019)

my agent is telling me that only onshore candidates were invited in this round. Is it true? does anyone here have an idea?

Personal experience - I did a mistake by going through an agent. a lot of money + unnecessary dependability on them. And here i thought I was picking a MARA approved agent and things would be simpler.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shweta5april said:


> my agent is telling me that only onshore candidates were invited in this round. Is it true? does anyone here have an idea?
> 
> Personal experience - I did a mistake by going through an agent. a lot of money + unnecessary dependability on them. And here i thought I was picking a MARA approved agent and things would be simpler.


No state will have the guts to invite offshore applicants (other then healthcare ) in view of massive local unemployment 

You have to forget state sponsorship for some time to come 

Cheers


----------



## shweta5april (Sep 4, 2019)

And yet we say state invites are unpredictable. 

forgetting or not, fortunately is in our hands unlike invitation. but thanks for the advice.



NB said:


> No state will have the guts to invite offshore applicants (other then healthcare ) in view of massive local unemployment
> 
> You have to forget state sponsorship for some time to come
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Why is no one updating immitracker now a days. Usually it was being done the same day as pre invites. Now there is nothing at all. Or am I looking at the wrong tracker 😕


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

i'm hoping there will be one more last round of invite. That is because on Skillselect's website, they initially mentioned an invitation would be sent by end of May for the May's round, but no one reported any invites for May. Perhaps the 10th June invites that people were reporting was actually for the May round. 

So for the June's round of invites, it could be by end of June or even early July. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## msha53 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi Guys,

What happens if we get nominated but we are stuck overseas due to restrictions? Will we get an invite after applying considering the 6 month requirements?

Thanks


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

where did you see that written ?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> Why is no one updating immitracker now a days. Usually it was being done the same day as pre invites. Now there is nothing at all. Or am I looking at the wrong tracker 😕


I refer to this https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190. Are you also referring to the same one ? In that list, it is reflective of the reports on this forum in regard to the 10th June pre-invites. 

From the list, there were instances of 2 or more different dates of pre-invites within a month.


----------



## Shoaib.shobi (May 18, 2020)

unkle_uber said:


> i'm hoping there will be one more last round of invite. That is because on Skillselect's website, they initially mentioned an invitation would be sent by end of May for the May's round, but no one reported any invites for May. Perhaps the 10th June invites that people were reporting was actually for the May round.
> 
> So for the June's round of invites, it could be by end of June or even early July.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



May round already happened in the last 3 days of may and only health professional invited .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tkinuz (May 20, 2020)

shweta5april said:


> And yet we say state invites are unpredictable.
> 
> forgetting or not, fortunately is in our hands unlike invitation. but thanks for the advice.
> 
> ...


Hi Shweta5april.I know of some people who were recently invited and they were offshore but in other states.Considering that restrictions are easing,hopefully a change is going to come.Dont be discouraged by people who tell you to forget SS because noone here is a DHA Case officer or the government.Noone can predict what the states think or what they do and its all speculation.All the best and I hope you hear some good news soon.
Kind regards


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> i'm hoping there will be one more last round of invite. That is because on Skillselect's website, they initially mentioned an invitation would be sent by end of May for the May's round, but no one reported any invites for May. Perhaps the 10th June invites that people were reporting was actually for the May round.
> 
> So for the June's round of invites, it could be by end of June or even early July.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


That was for SC 189 as the scheduled round of May 11th had not taken place. That May round already happened and very few health care professionals were invited.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> where did you see that written ?


It was one of the notifications that DHA posts from time to time. These notifications are visible as soon as you log in to your SkillSelect account. The notification has now been taken down.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

in that case, the last hope would be to review the occupational list for the upcoming fiscal year.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

msha53 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What happens if we get nominated but we are stuck overseas due to restrictions? Will we get an invite after applying considering the 6 month requirements?
> 
> Thanks


It is very highly unlikely in the first place that offshore applicants (if that is what you mean) will be invited in the near future (based on current scenario). Even if offshore applicants get nominated, then there is no reason why they should not get the final invites (provided they are able to prove the points that they have claimed). Moreover the processing times are well over an year in most cases (during which travel restrictions should be lifted provided the pandemic loosens it's grip).


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> in that case, the last hope would be to review the occupational list for the upcoming fiscal year.


Yup, and there is a very high chance that the occupational lists will be overhauled.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> Architect Joe said:
> 
> 
> > Why is no one updating immitracker now a days. Usually it was being done the same day as pre invites. Now there is nothing at all. Or am I looking at the wrong tracker 😕
> ...


Yes the same only. Three people updated with June 10. It was comparatively much more during last year rounds. Hope many update to give an idea about the numbers.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> unkle_uber said:
> 
> 
> > in that case, the last hope would be to review the occupational list for the upcoming fiscal year.
> ...


I hope whatever the decision is they reflect it in the occupation lists and conditions. It is better if we know we stand no chance rather than seeing ourselves eligible but not getting invites till the end. Offshore applicants I mean. But I think they won't do that too since lot of revenue have already been generated from offshore applicants too. 😄


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Tkinuz said:


> shweta5april said:
> 
> 
> > And yet we say state invites are unpredictable.
> ...


Can you please provide the details of the offshore candidates living in other states and how recently they were invited? Are you sure it is NSW?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> Can you please provide the details of the offshore candidates living in other states and how recently they were invited? Are you sure it is NSW?


Offshore candidates mean candidates who are living outside the country. If they are living in a different state (other than NSW) then they will not be invited.


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

Is it possible that NSW can invite twice jn a month. As I could multiple invite dates in same month in eoi tracker.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> Is it possible that NSW can invite twice jn a month. As I could multiple invite dates in same month in eoi tracker.


It’s quite possible more se this month as if they have any quota left, it will lapse as June is the FY end in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## abhyudev (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi Guys, I have a small issue with my pre-invite. For some reason my MARA agent claimed the points for years of experience detected by ACS. ACS deducted 4 years of experience because I majored in electronics and the skill set I got accessed is for developer programmer. 

Which means that my agent has claimed 10 points in excess. I checked with him and he told that he refers to ledendcom and PAM article. So we can claim those years considering I have payslips and tax returns to prove that I have worked in that skill set. I am just worried with this approach. Since I have got a preinvite and now the NSW is accessing my application.

Can someone please help me with this. Thanks


----------



## Jyosh (Sep 4, 2019)

You can claim points for skilled employment if:
the tasks and responibilities of your employment reflect those in UNIT GROUP 2613 Software and Applications Programmers. 
the employment is after the date ACS have deemed that you have met the skill level requirement.

From Authority..
You can clear your doubt by dropping an email to id provided in preinvite.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

abhyudev said:


> Hi Guys, I have a small issue with my pre-invite. For some reason my MARA agent claimed the points for years of experience detected by ACS. ACS deducted 4 years of experience because I majored in electronics and the skill set I got accessed is for developer programmer.
> 
> Which means that my agent has claimed 10 points in excess. I checked with him and he told that he refers to ledendcom and PAM article. So we can claim those years considering I have payslips and tax returns to prove that I have worked in that skill set. I am just worried with this approach. Since I have got a preinvite and now the NSW is accessing my application.
> 
> Can someone please help me with this. Thanks




Refer below articles on this. Iscah clarified with NSW sometime back. But let us know your application outcome if there’s any change in NSW policy...

https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/NSW190WorkIssue.pdf


https://www.iscah.com/nsw-190-work-experience-points/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhyudev (Mar 12, 2019)

Thanks. So which pretty much means I should not be claiming those points I guess


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Architect Joe said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please provide the details of the offshore candidates living in other states and how recently they were invited? Are you sure it is NSW?
> ...


I know. That is why I asked that person regarding the same. He had commented about recent offshore applicants from other states getting invites recently which I too didnt understand. As far as I know offshore applicants haven't got invites recently and other state applicants are not restricted from last November.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhyudev said:


> Thanks. So which pretty much means I should not be claiming those points I guess


If you are adventurous and like playing with fire, then you can claim
Extremely high risk strategy 

Cheers


----------



## tousifj (Nov 9, 2019)

Congratulations for getting an invite.
Could I know from which email Id you received the mail?


----------



## tousifj (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi,

I have one doubt.
I am currently employed in NSW on a work visa and my occupation code is 261313 - Software Engineer.
I have received my skill assessment ACS result in January 2020. As per the ACS result, I have got 5 points in offshore and 5 points in onshore.
So my EOI would not be affected related to points if I stay in Australia or outside Australia after January 2020.
Since I am on deputation and with the fear that my assignment may end any time, I created 2 EOI's - 

1. One with currently residing in NSW 
Here I didn't mention the last day, as I am currently residing in NSW and working for the same employer for the last 2 years.


2. other currently not residing in NSW.
Here, since I am not residing in NSW, I mentioned the last day as 13 April, the day I lodged this EOI.

Now I am confused. Should I withdraw the second EOI or Shall I continue with both EOI's due to uncertainty in my employment?
Can someone please suggest on this?


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

*offshore - Non Pro-rata chances??*

Hey Guys, Any recent updates on the invitations from NSW in the past few days? 
I am eagerly looking to hear from some offshore ppl receiving Pre-invite, but nothing till now. 

Will NSW be sending out Invitations for offshore ppl from July or later this year? 
Does the occupation being Pro rata/Non Pro-rata make any difference in terms of chances of invite or waiting time. 

My details are in my signature, Any specific suggestions/feedback to my case. Im offshore. 

Any feedback would be appreciated. 
offshore - Non Pro-rata chances??


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

> jvnarayanan91;15116726]Hey Guys, Any recent updates on the invitations from NSW in the past few days?
> I am eagerly looking to hear from some offshore ppl receiving Pre-invite, but nothing till now.


No invitations were issued to offshore candidates in the recent 'rounds'.



> Will NSW be sending out Invitations for offshore ppl from July or later this year?


There is no information available so far regarding this. NSW should put up information on their website shortly like it did last year about when and how they will start inviting again



> Does the occupation being Pro rata/Non Pro-rata make any difference in terms of chances of invite or waiting time.


Nope



> My details are in my signature, Any specific suggestions/feedback to my case. Im offshore.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated.
> offshore - Non Pro-rata chances??


Offshore candidates may not be invited anytime soon.


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi Guys

I got a pre-invite from NSW on 10th June and now submitting my application. I had a couple of questions:

1) I recently moved houses so some of my documents that need to be submitted have a previous NSW address while some have the new NSW address. My payslips till the latest one has the last one on them. Will this cause any issue with my nomination?

2) Once application is selected and an applicant is awarded 5 points and is there another round where from which high ranking candidates are issued visa invites or once nomination application is accepted, Visa invite will definitely be issued?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

> 1) I recently moved houses so some of my documents that need to be submitted have a previous NSW address while some have the new NSW address. My payslips till the latest one has the last one on them. Will this cause any issue with my nomination?


Should not be an issue but wait for NB to confirm. 



> 2) Once application is selected and an applicant is awarded 5 points and is there another round where from which high ranking candidates are issued visa invites or once nomination application is accepted, Visa invite will definitely be issued?


No, there is no 'another round'. Once nomination application is accepted, the final invite will come as long as you are able to support the points that you have claimed with valid documentation.


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> No invitations were issued to offshore candidates in the recent 'rounds'.
> 
> 
> There is no information available so far regarding this. NSW should put up information on their website shortly like it did last year about when and how they will start inviting again
> ...


Thank you very much for the quick response. I will update in this Thread if i receive an invitation anytime soon :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## abhi1209 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hey Guys,

I got a NSW pre invite on 10th-Jun for 261111 - ICT business Analyst. Below are the points:

1) PTE - 20
2) Age - 30
2) Education - 15
3) Employment - Oversees - 10 and AU - 5
4) Spouse English - 5
6) NSW Nomination - 5 

DOE - 08/02/2020

Have submitted the application yesterday, will update when I get the response.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

abhi1209 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got a NSW pre invite on 10th-Jun for 261111 - ICT business Analyst. Below are the points:
> 
> ...


Invite with 90 pts if I correctly summed your points? NSW invites are crazy...completely random event it seems...congrats by the way.


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Invite with 90 pts if I correctly summed your points? NSW invites are crazy...completely random event it seems...congrats by the way.


Well he has a lot of overseas experience points as well as local experience.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

S.naqvi said:


> Well he has a lot of overseas experience points as well as local experience.


There were hundreds of people with similar or bigger exp points last time I checked EOI database...that's why I say, so random. Impossible to figure out their pattern of selection.

NSW is lottery for sure, anyways, at least people are getting invited who are not form health professions.


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

Hey guys just submitted invite with pre score, resume, and a few other docs, question is the work expeirience part was not asked to be submitted yet, why? And was given 14 days to submit the docs along with 300$ . Is there another fee for later submission of. Other docs like pcc etc?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Inaam2316 said:


> Hey guys just submitted invite with pre score, resume, and a few other docs, question is the work expeirience part was not asked to be submitted yet, why? And was given 14 days to submit the docs along with 300$ . Is there another fee for later submission of. Other docs like pcc etc?


You have to submit your skill assessment along with the documents to prove work experience points 

You will have the pay the 190 Visa fee that is close to AUD4000 after you get the final invite, the fee you paid now is just for NSW to see your documents and send a final invite

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

bahlv said:


> Inaam2316 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys just submitted invite with pre score, resume, and a few other docs, question is the work expeirience part was not asked to be submitted yet, why? And was given 14 days to submit the docs along with 300$ . Is there another fee for later submission of. Other docs like pcc etc?
> ...


My worry was why don't they ask me for work experience . As I see it they will , after the pre invite. Am I right .


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Inaam2316 said:


> My worry was why don't they ask me for work experience . As I see it they will , after the pre invite. Am I right .


If you're claiming points for work experience
You'll have to attach your work experience documentation

It clearly states they want to check all the documents for which you're claiming points as part of your invited EOI.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Hey Guys, 

Received Pre-invite on 10th June for 261111 Business Analyst on 95+5 points.Submitted my documents and got approval in one hour yesterday. If you want quick approval do submit your bank statement for 1 year so they can see you were living in NSW. Thanks. 

DOE- 27/04
Age- 30
Eng- 20
Edu- 20
CCL- 5
PY- 5
NSW Exp- 5
Partner End +Skills- 10
SS- 5

Total- 100


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

R.Max said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Received Pre-invite on 10th June for 261111 Business Analyst on 95+5 points.Submitted my documents and got approval in one hour yesterday. If you want quick approval do submit your bank statement for 1 year so they can see you were living in NSW. Thanks.
> 
> ...


I also got a pre-invite and am in the process of collecting documents and i was planning on submitting my bank statements for past one year. Was a bit worried that the number of documents might increase.

Can you please tell me how many documents you submitted and what they were?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

R.Max said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Received Pre-invite on 10th June for 261111 Business Analyst on 95+5 points.Submitted my documents and got approval in one hour yesterday. If you want quick approval do submit your bank statement for 1 year so they can see you were living in NSW. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Hi, Congrats on your Pre invite and quick approval. Awesome news. Can you share with us the list of documents that you submitted to get such a quick approval? It might help us in our application. Thanks in advance


----------



## abhyudev (Mar 12, 2019)

Can someone please let me know how long will it take for the state to respond after we submit all the documents for pre-invite? I have seen ppl getting approval within a day as well.

If there is a decision made on my pre-invite will I be notified along with my agent? Asking in case of both approved and rejection.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhyudev said:


> Can someone please let me know how long will it take for the state to respond after we submit all the documents for pre-invite? I have seen ppl getting approval within a day as well.
> 
> If there is a decision made on my pre-invite will I be notified along with my agent? Asking in case of both approved and rejection.
> 
> Thanks


It all depends on the applicant paperwork
If the evidence is strong, they get processed faster
No one can predict it
If you have applied through an agent, then the agent only will be informed of the decision either way
Generally NSW doesn’t reject any preinvite like VIC, unless you have really made a blunder in your EOI and overclaimed points 

Cheers


----------



## abhyudev (Mar 12, 2019)

Thanks NB. Like I told earlier I might have an issue with my agent claiming extra points for the years deducted by acs. So have to wait to and see.l and trust that my agent informs me about the progress of it.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

S.naqvi said:


> I also got a pre-invite and am in the process of collecting documents and i was planning on submitting my bank statements for past one year. Was a bit worried that the number of documents might increase.
> 
> Can you please tell me how many documents you submitted and what they were?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 submitting my bank statements for past one year. Was a bit worried that the number of documents might increase- Do put the bank statement that is the biggest proof of residency. 


Was a bit worried that the number of documents might increase- You are providing documents to the CO for making his job easy. Dont think about number of documents its our job to provide enough documents to make our case strong. 
For last one year bank statements combine all the statements in one pdf.

Number of Doc- 

Passport 
ACS- Skill assessment with PY
ACS- Work experience assessment
PTE
CCL
All Edu doc in one pdf
Work experience Reference letter
Bank statement one year (combined one pdf)
Tax Summary 1 year
Resume 

Partner Passport
Skill assessment 
IELTS 

Cheers


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Hi, Congrats on your Pre invite and quick approval. Awesome news. Can you share with us the list of documents that you submitted to get such a quick approval? It might help us in our application. Thanks in advance


Number of Doc-

Passport
ACS- Skill assessment with PY
ACS- Work experience assessment
PTE
CCL
PY Completion letter
All Edu doc in one pdf
Work experience Reference letter
Bank statement one year (combined one pdf)
Tax Summary 1 year
Resume

Partner Passport
Skill assessment
IELTS


----------



## shweta5april (Sep 4, 2019)

Tkinuz said:


> Hi Shweta5april.I know of some people who were recently invited and they were offshore but in other states.Considering that restrictions are easing,hopefully a change is going to come.Dont be discouraged by people who tell you to forget SS because noone here is a DHA Case officer or the government.Noone can predict what the states think or what they do and its all speculation.All the best and I hope you hear some good news soon.
> Kind regards


Thanks for the words of encouragement..!! This situation is unique, yet people make such statements so confidently, that's what Surprises me. Anyways, Yes, we are waiting and hopefully, things will change.


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi all! Congrats to all who received an invite in June - it makes me hopeful to see invites despite the current situation. 

I'm following NB and others' suggestions to have most of the documents ready for sending to the NSW Treasury for when I receive an invite and wanted to ask for advice regarding the CV. 

For VETASSESS, I submitted a CV detailing my previous work experience which was highly and closely relevant to my ANZSCO profession. Should I submit the exact same CV to the state or list out all of my experience that I've had (relevant or not)? I would love to hear what you others think. 

Cheers!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cat_190nsw said:


> Hi all! Congrats to all who received an invite in June - it makes me hopeful to see invites despite the current situation.
> 
> I'm following NB and others' suggestions to have most of the documents ready for sending to the NSW Treasury for when I receive an invite and wanted to ask for advice regarding the CV.
> 
> ...


Australian CV is generally in 4 pages
So if it’s shorter, you can add more details

Cheers


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Australian CV is generally in 4 pages
> So if it’s shorter, you can add more details
> 
> Cheers



Does NSW reject nominations based on CVs? I submitted a similar CV that i did for my ACS skill assessment. It is only two pages outlining my work (which is only 1.5 years in total)


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

NB said:


> Australian CV is generally in 4 pages
> So if it’s shorter, you can add more details
> 
> Cheers


Ok cool, will flesh it out a bit more  Thanks!

Had another question which is in regards to the PTE test. I've now signed up to do this in July after my TOEFL test has been cancelled three times. Does anyone have a great suggestion for tutorial videos/websites to help prepare for the test? I've never done it before. 

Cheers!


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

I applied my ACS in July 2018 and got positive assessment.

Back then, I was in role A.

I moved from role A to role B towards early 2019.

Now that my ACS is expiring, I'm planning to renew my assessment.

While filing my renewal, system is not allowing me to edit the existing details. How can I add my new role B in ACS renewal application?

Any guidance will be appreciated.

Cheers
Kuta


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

NSW changed conditions to 491 nominations. Is that correct that from today it is only mandatory to live in Regional NSW (also there is no more such a requirement to live 12 months or longer in a designated regional area); also the requirement to have a job or be employed for at least 12 months was also lifted?


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

chipper00 said:


> NSW changed conditions to 491 nominations. Is that correct that from today it is only mandatory to live in Regional NSW (also there is no more such a requirement to live 12 months or longer in a designated regional area); also the requirement to have a job or be employed for at least 12 months was also lifted?





> Eligibility
> 
> You can apply for NSW nomination if you meet all of following requirements outlined below:
> Nomination requirements
> ...


https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...ation/skilled-work-regional-visa-subclass-491


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

nacalen said:


> https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...ation/skilled-work-regional-visa-subclass-491


That exactly why I am asking. I checked the page on the day the nomination started. There I remember were requirements including ongoing employment. 
Today they changed it but also there is a catch *look for the requirements in an application form, where the list of mandatory documents has employment evidence (there is an asterisk indicating mandatory documents).


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

cat_190nsw said:


> Ok cool, will flesh it out a bit more  Thanks!
> 
> Had another question which is in regards to the PTE test. I've now signed up to do this in July after my TOEFL test has been cancelled three times. Does anyone have a great suggestion for tutorial videos/websites to help prepare for the test? I've never done it before.
> 
> Cheers!


Here you go: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg

Use this and you will get your desired score. I used JUST this and I scored 90 on my first attempt. Jay is awesome. You can go for their paid classes if you feel overwhelmed.


----------



## FL31 (Apr 8, 2020)

chipper00 said:


> That exactly why I am asking. I checked the page on the day the nomination started. There I remember were requirements including ongoing employment.
> Today they changed it but also there is a catch *look for the requirements in an application form, where the list of mandatory documents has employment evidence (there is an asterisk indicating mandatory documents).


I had the same question, I am sure the 12 month of ongoing employment was a requirement for onshore applicants, but with that update it seems its not a requirement anymore. However when following the link to the FAQ in the eligibility requirements for the 491 it stills mentions the 12 months of ongoing employment.

https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/liv...as-and-immigration/frequently-asked-questions :confused2:


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

ajnewbie said:


> Here you go: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg
> 
> Use this and you will get your desired score. I used JUST this and I scored 90 on my first attempt. Jay is awesome. You can go for their paid classes if you feel overwhelmed.


Awesome thanks a lot!


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

I am an offshore applicant and from press releases and other government statements released in past one week from PM, related ministers and officials, they are mentioning clearly that international borders will be closed for at least an year or so. Also that for skilled migration, an offshore candidate is required only when there is no Aussie available for the same and currently due to unemployment there are plenty of Aussies available. Only after Economy boosts they will start opening borders and then only economy will flourish enough for immigration requirement again. All these sound logical stance to me too. Also there is clear mention of prioritizing international students over skilled migrants which is part of revenue I guess. My skill assessment will also expire in under a year. I hope they extend times of assessment by the lapsed period (as per my assessment offshore invites have stopped for four months now and whatever time it will stand idle). This is the compassionate thing to do but again if they even invite one offshore person in six months or even none we can't claim any extension as we are just at the mercy of them for an invite. Not being pessimistic or insensitive here. Counter me if I am wrong (not with compassion/faith but with logic/facts) as I would love to lose this argument. 😄


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> I am an offshore applicant and from press releases and other government statements released in past one week from PM, related ministers and officials, they are mentioning clearly that international borders will be closed for at least an year or so. Also that for skilled migration, an offshore candidate is required only when there is no Aussie available for the same and currently due to unemployment there are plenty of Aussies available. Only after Economy boosts they will start opening borders and then only economy will flourish enough for immigration requirement again. All these sound logical stance to me too. Also there is clear mention of prioritizing international students over skilled migrants which is part of revenue I guess. My skill assessment will also expire in under a year. I hope they extend times of assessment by the lapsed period (as per my assessment offshore invites have stopped for four months now and whatever time it will stand idle). This is the compassionate thing to do but again if they even invite one offshore person in six months or even none we can't claim any extension as we are just at the mercy of them for an invite. Not being pessimistic or insensitive here. Counter me if I am wrong (not with compassion/faith but with logic/facts) as I would love to lose this argument. 😄


I have read same/similar news and I feel the same. It will be a miracle if they invite offshore candidates. I guess we are fighting a loosing battle. Nevertheless, try and keep your hope up.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Architect Joe said:


> I am an offshore applicant and from press releases and other government statements released in past one week from PM, related ministers and officials, they are mentioning clearly that international borders will be closed for at least an year or so. Also that for skilled migration, an offshore candidate is required only when there is no Aussie available for the same and currently due to unemployment there are plenty of Aussies available. Only after Economy boosts they will start opening borders and then only economy will flourish enough for immigration requirement again. All these sound logical stance to me too. Also there is clear mention of prioritizing international students over skilled migrants which is part of revenue I guess. My skill assessment will also expire in under a year. I hope they extend times of assessment by the lapsed period (as per my assessment offshore invites have stopped for four months now and whatever time it will stand idle). This is the compassionate thing to do but again if they even invite one offshore person in six months or even none we can't claim any extension as we are just at the mercy of them for an invite. Not being pessimistic or insensitive here. Counter me if I am wrong (not with compassion/faith but with logic/facts) as I would love to lose this argument. 😄


Don’t expect any relaxation from DHA for assessment etc.
DHA is a money spinning department for the government 
Tourist visa holders stuck in Australia were asked to shell out huge sums of money in the name of extension waiver, then fresh visa application and lastly medical checks
Most countries including india extended the validity of all tourist visas till such time that flights are normalised without any charges

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Architect Joe said:


> I am an offshore applicant and from press releases and other government statements released in past one week from PM, related ministers and officials, they are mentioning clearly that international borders will be closed for at least an year or so. Also that for skilled migration, an offshore candidate is required only when there is no Aussie available for the same and currently due to unemployment there are plenty of Aussies available. Only after Economy boosts they will start opening borders and then only economy will flourish enough for immigration requirement again. All these sound logical stance to me too. Also there is clear mention of prioritizing international students over skilled migrants which is part of revenue I guess. My skill assessment will also expire in under a year. I hope they extend times of assessment by the lapsed period (as per my assessment offshore invites have stopped for four months now and whatever time it will stand idle). This is the compassionate thing to do but again if they even invite one offshore person in six months or even none we can't claim any extension as we are just at the mercy of them for an invite. Not being pessimistic or insensitive here. Counter me if I am wrong (not with compassion/faith but with logic/facts) as I would love to lose this argument. 😄


Hi, can you please share the links about border closure for a year? 

Thanks.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Ajnewbie and NB: Cheers
Kc_muzik: Sorry, I am not able to track back all the sources but I found these SBS articles. Don't know how much these are reliable but I had saw similar news in other feeds too. Again I am really sorry if I am being a negative influence or ruining anyone's day here. I think it is better to face the truth how hard it may be.
Cheers

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...ravellers-temporary-visa-holders-anytime-soon

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...long-term-for-countries-like-india-alan-tudge

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.sb...ttitudes/f413110e-5a20-4780-b84b-3488a136bb2d


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Architect Joe said:


> Ajnewbie and NB: Cheers
> Kc_muzik: Sorry, I am not able to track back all the sources but I found these SBS articles. Don't know how much these are reliable but I had saw similar news in other feeds too. Again I am really sorry if I am being a negative influence or ruining anyone's day here. I think it is better to face the truth how hard it may be.
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing mate. Again no need to apologize, it’s always better to have a reality check and verify it than live in lala land.

There are different ways of interpreting articles and news as nothing is written in stone. 

All I can say is from March till today there has been more talk of relaxing the borders than closing it 🙂 Again that’s my perception. 

On one hand there’s news that borders will be shut to India. On the other hand Aus is planning to open to international students.

And guess where more than 50% come from? China and India 😄 

It’s not over till it’s over mate. We just need to do our due diligence and stay patient. Have a plan B but don’t rule out plan A yet.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Architect Joe said:
> 
> 
> > Ajnewbie and NB: Cheers
> ...


Exactly
It's not over till it is over 
Let's wait what official news July brings us. Now there are lots of prayers from outside Australia for their Economy to bounce back.. 😄


----------



## veron1201 (Mar 3, 2020)

Architect Joe said:


> Exactly
> It's not over till it is over
> Let's wait what official news July brings us. Now there are lots of prayers from outside Australia for their Economy to bounce back.. 😄


Hi, i am sharing with you the pessimistic thought in the previous post. Just saw the news yesterday that Mr. Scomo said the unemployment rate in Australia soars 7.1%, the highest rate from 1990s. And how long does it take for the economy to back on track??? And then any chance for offshore applicants!!!


----------



## Jyosh (Sep 4, 2019)

malviysh said:


> Hi All, Reposting This as I need advice please. I’ve updated my EOI (NSW 190) in Nov 2019, Nominated Occupation Software Engineer 261313. I am still waiting for my pre-invite. Occupation in my current Visa is Developer Programmer but I have done my ACS is Software Engineer (hence applied EOI in 261313). My location in onsite NSW. Is there anyone of this category/situation got the pre-invite?TIA.


there shouldn't be any issue as rol ..there shouldn't be any issue..I was in the sam situation


----------



## Jyosh (Sep 4, 2019)

FYI, submitted one page resume (not CV) for more than 10 yes exp..faced no issue


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

veron1201 said:


> Architect Joe said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly
> ...


Hi, not an expert in the field and from just speculating from news it seems near an year af least. Let's wait for July official news regardingtheir stand. What if we are wrong. 
Cheers


----------



## Ru711 (Apr 20, 2020)

Inaam2316 said:


> got an invite today for 241111 pre primary teacher. 190 doe 160320 with 90 points. Chuffed to my bones. Congrats everyone who received recent invites .good luck for people waiting.


Hi How can I chat with you? I'm at 80+5 right now, and working in the same occupation. I started work in November 2019 but I got my completion letter in Jan, 2020. I need to know when I will be considered one year experienced...in November 2020? or in jan 2021 from the date of my completion letter? Uni finished in November 2019. If November then I can be 85+ 5 which I'm hoping will be enough for me too...


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Meanwhile there is good news for those who already got grant or are expecting one.

https://ahwc.com.au/australian-immi...s-dha-removes-rules-around-first-entry-dates/


----------



## Ru711 (Apr 20, 2020)

Inaam2316 said:


> My worry was why don't they ask me for work experience . As I see it they will , after the pre invite. Am I right .


Hi there,

I really need some information. I read on another thread that you are also 241111. So I started working as ECT in November 2019. Uni finished in November 2019, but I got my completion letter in Jan 2020. 

To claim the 5 points for experience, will I have completed the one year experience in November 2020 or Jan 2021? I'm thinking of the post qualification experience clause..

I am at 80+5 at the moment and can get to the same points as you after one year experience...which will be 85+5. There is still hope..I'm onshore...


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

Ru711 said:


> Hi How can I chat with you? I'm at 80+5 right now, and working in the same occupation. I started work in November 2019 but I got my completion letter in Jan, 2020. I need to know when I will be considered one year experienced...in November 2020? or in jan 2021 from the date of my completion letter? Uni finished in November 2019. If November then I can be 85+ 5 which I'm hoping will be enough for me too...


Hi

Congrats on getting invite. On same boat with 80+5, thought would be easy but NA...still waiting...hopefully pretty soon.


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

Ru711 said:


> Inaam2316 said:
> 
> 
> > got an invite today for 241111 pre primary teacher. 190 doe 160320 with 90 points. Chuffed to my bones. Congrats everyone who received recent invites .good luck for people waiting.
> ...


 hi one year work expeirence is Nov 2019 to Nov 2020 dates should be precise say you started on 1st Nov 2019 then it should be 2nd Nov 2020. You can have jobs at 2 different centres but there should not be any gaps. Let's say you changed and had a break of 2 weeks in between then you should cover for those to weeks . Completion of if your employment started before the completion of your course it should not matter as long as you were working as a licensed ECT no less than 20 hours per week. Do get it confirmed with an agent though. good luck hope it helps. You can pm me cheers


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

I met a young family yesterday, our kids go to same class...the guy got sponsored by his company after 2 yrs here and got a PR within a week of applying in May! His English language is absolutely dreadful and his wife can barely speak, yet they got a PR within a week and everyone here is waiting for months...years, trying to score that perfect English test. I felt so depressed after I spoke to them, very nice people, nothing wrong with them...it's this stupid system that is made of hundreds of pathways that can last years or weeks...nobody cares.

Meanwhile my company is giving me every excuse in the world to postpone sponsorship until the last second of my 4 yrs visa...now they are demanding I have top score end of year review (which I had for 2 yrs in a row) that is supported by 2 separate managers reviews as well. It is a freaking blackmail and I can't do anything about it, have to work 50% more overtime than Aussie coworkers, can't speak out to anyone in fear of loosing in the review or even a job and have to accept any work even if it's below my pay grade and professional level.

Looking at issues people have with 482 visa switch now...can't even change company anymore without fear of getting stuck in a limbo.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> I met a young family yesterday, our kids go to same class...the guy got sponsored by his company after 2 yrs here and got a PR within a week of applying in May! His English language is absolutely dreadful and his wife can barely speak, yet they got a PR within a week and everyone here is waiting for months...years, trying to score that perfect English test. I felt so depressed after I spoke to them, very nice people, nothing wrong with them...it's this stupid system that is made of hundreds of pathways that can last years or weeks...nobody cares.
> 
> Meanwhile my company is giving me every excuse in the world to postpone sponsorship until the last second of my 4 yrs visa...now they are demanding I have top score end of year review (which I had for 2 yrs in a row) that is supported by 2 separate managers reviews as well. It is a freaking blackmail and I can't do anything about it, have to work 50% more overtime than Aussie coworkers, can't speak out to anyone in fear of loosing in the review or even a job and have to accept any work even if it's below my pay grade and professional level.
> 
> Looking at issues people have with 482 visa switch now...can't even change company anymore without fear of getting stuck in a limbo.


I totally understand your suffer. I’m a 485 holder who have enough luck to secure a job.

Anyway, it is lower paid than my experience but I need to accept it as you know, with a TR, it is almost impossible to secure a great job. Also, many companies want Aussie experience. Luckily, my current company give me a chance for this.

When I was trying to apply for a new job. Many HRs do not know 485, even they still believe it is a student visa which has work limitations. Sometimes they don’t have enough education with their responsibilities and they should know fundamental of Australia visa types.

My company (small business) finally going to go ahead for 186 DE for me. However, there are still some concerns with the salary. But it might be only way for me. Even 0.01% chance, it is better than nothing.

SkillSelect is failed. They really want people who got the highest points, took scam English test which it doesn’t reflect actual English proficiency, and spent on stupid money making machine like PY, NAATI while didn’t prioritise people who are able to and already contributed to AUS economy.


----------



## mh9 (Dec 10, 2017)

Some harsh truth.

While I entered AU, I had 15 points for my overseas experiece.
When I completed 1 year here, I got 5 points for the local experience.

Now I completed 2 years here and I lost 5 points from overseas experience and get no extra points for the 2nd year local experience.

They are counting the last 10 years, how many years of overseas experiece I have!
and if the 10 years count starts from today then it is 1 day short of 8 years.

Without doing anything wrong I lost 5 points!
Guys do you think is there anything I can do or accept the harsh reality?

Thanks


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

mh9 said:


> Some harsh truth.
> 
> While I entered AU, I had 15 points for my overseas experiece.
> When I completed 1 year here, I got 5 points for the local experience.
> ...


I keep writing here about that loophole here, I lost 5 pts this June as well...I've written official complaint to immigration. Got reply it was forwarded to the departments of whatever..and they will get back to me with results.

It is literally a loophole, never before I've seen people being stripped of their real experience like here. Someone did bad calculation regarding Australian exp points, you should get 10 when you enter third year here...but instead they made it in fourth year, unbelievable.

I suggest you to write complaint too, if enough people send in them might realise the mistake they are doing.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> I keep writing here about that loophole here, I lost 5 pts this June as well...I've written official complaint to immigration. Got reply it was forwarded to the departments of whatever..and they will get back to me with results.
> 
> It is literally a loophole, never before I've seen people being stripped of their real experience like here. Someone did bad calculation regarding Australian exp points, you should get 10 when you enter third year here...but instead they made it in fourth year, unbelievable.
> 
> I suggest you to write complaint too, if enough people send in them might realise the mistake they are doing.


I am also experiencing the same as I mentioned earlier...let me also raise this complaint...can you share the details where did you raise it?


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> I am also experiencing the same as I mentioned earlier...let me also raise this complaint...can you share the details where did you raise it?


I did it through this form, you can make it anonymous too if you wish.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> I did it through this form, you can make it anonymous too if you wish.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions


Thanks Mate, I will raise it right away....we will update each other as we hear from them


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Ru711 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can only claim your points after you are deemed qualified.
If you're doing masters then obviously you're qualified due to your bachelors (from wherever you did) so you can claim Nov 2019 as that's when you started working full time but if this is your 1st qualification then you can only claim from the day after the completion date (as quite clearly stated in employment relevant section).

Better to get it assessed rather than going on it by yourself.

I was working since Jan-18 but got my completion letter in July-18 only so had to claim from July-18. And that's how they assessed it as well.


----------



## Ru711 (Apr 20, 2020)

Inaam2316 said:


> hi one year work expeirence is Nov 2019 to Nov 2020 dates should be precise say you started on 1st Nov 2019 then it should be 2nd Nov 2020. You can have jobs at 2 different centres but there should not be any gaps. Let's say you changed and had a break of 2 weeks in between then you should cover for those to weeks . Completion of if your employment started before the completion of your course it should not matter as long as you were working as a licensed ECT no less than 20 hours per week. Do get it confirmed with an agent though. good luck hope it helps. You can pm me cheers


Did you have to get the SES from AITSL to submit as proof of experience? I read that you applied for your EOI in March this year, when did you get the 5 points of experience? I can't seem to pvt message yet because I haven't posted enough it seems. I just feel it's right around the corner the invitation. You're sure my one year will be in November even though I got my completion letter for the teaching qualification in Jan? I did my master of teaching. I have been working at the same centre since November and was hired as ECT. If it is November that is great, but if I have to do the SES from AITSL then that adds another 3-4 weeks from the date I complete one year at my centre.


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

Ru711 said:


> Inaam2316 said:
> 
> 
> > hi one year work expeirence is Nov 2019 to Nov 2020 dates should be precise say you started on 1st Nov 2019 then it should be 2nd Nov 2020. You can have jobs at 2 different centres but there should not be any gaps. Let's say you changed and had a break of 2 weeks in between then you should cover for those to weeks . Completion of if your employment started before the completion of your course it should not matter as long as you were working as a licensed ECT no less than 20 hours per week. Do get it confirmed with an agent though. good luck hope it helps. You can pm me cheers
> ...


If you are getting your masters qualifications assessed then your work expeirence will count after you have finished your studies. You have a choice to get your work expeirence assessment done by aitsl or not, it is not mandatory for pre primary school teachers to get work assessement, it's your choice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mh9 said:


> Some harsh truth.
> 
> While I entered AU, I had 15 points for my overseas experiece.
> When I completed 1 year here, I got 5 points for the local experience.
> ...


Do yoga and pranayama and accept the reality

Cheers


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi Guys,

For NSW 190 EOI, do we need to mention anything else other than the below details?

This is for 2613 code and I am an onshore applicant.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ptepreparation said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For NSW 190 EOI, do we need to mention anything else other than the below details?
> 
> ...


That’s good enough

Cheers


----------



## ss22 (Jun 23, 2020)

*190 NSW Query*

Hi All,

Today we've received a query from NSW state treasury asking for full bank statement of my wife's account as she is primary applicant, but there are not much day-to-day transactions in her bank statement, is it okay if we submit my bank statement as a supporting document in which we've all our regular expenses.

both of our bank statements have the same residential address which we're currently staying & also the names also proper as per the other documents we submitted.


Below are the details :

Occupation code : Developer Programmer (261312) (my wife) (main applicant) & (Software engineer - me, partner occupation)

age - 30
Education - 15
PTE - 20
Aus Exp - 10
Partner - 10
NSW nomination - 5

Total = 90

Pre-invite date : 10/06/2020

Thanks


----------



## Yulkamv (Nov 10, 2019)

ss22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we've received a query from NSW state treasury asking for full bank statement of my wife's account as she is primary applicant, but there are not much day-to-day transactions in her bank statement, is it okay if we submit my bank statement as a supporting document in which we've all our regular expenses.
> 
> ...


The Treasury most likely want to see the evidence that your wife was getting paid on a regular basis during the work period she has claimed as relevant to the points she claimed. They would not be interested in your income or in your joint expenses.


----------



## ss22 (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks for your reply.

we've also provided her bank statement but in which we have basic transfers and salary credits only, but the treasury officer is asking for statement with day 2 day purchase transactions which we do not have on her card.

We've also submitted my wife's recent 6 months salary slips, 3 years tax invoices & also our current rental agreement.

please advise if there any other alternatives in order to prove our current residency here.

we've utility bills on her name. (which we've not submitted yet)


Thank you.


----------



## Yulkamv (Nov 10, 2019)

ss22 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> we've also provided her bank statement but in which we have basic transfers and salary credits only, but the treasury officer is asking for statement with day 2 day purchase transactions which we do not have on her card.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I've never heard of this request before. I am not in the position to provide advice. 

Cheers


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

ss22 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> we've also provided her bank statement but in which we have basic transfers and salary credits only, but the treasury officer is asking for statement with day 2 day purchase transactions which we do not have on her card.
> 
> ...


Wow, they are really taking it too far, bills, rental agreement, tax returns...and now such detailed purchase transactions?!?! It doesn't make sense...if they are trying to determine the residency...anyone can go an shop with your wife's card, in theory.


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi 

I think it is mainly to see that you have indeed been maintaining residency in NSW as general bank transactions have an area/suburb/region name with it


----------



## abhyudev (Mar 12, 2019)

*Query regrading june 10th Invite*

Hi Guys,

Can you someone please help to understand is there any way I can find out if NSW issued an invite for a specific ANZSCO code.

For example, I want to find out any Business Analyst with 80 pointers + 5 points for state was invited on June 10th round by the state.

Thanks


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

NB said:


> That’s good enough
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi Guys

Received NSW nomination approval and SkillSelect Visa invite today(23rd June 2020) at 3.30pm. 
Had received the pre-invite on 10th June and submitted my documents on 18th June with my NSW application.

Wish all of you the best.


----------



## ss22 (Jun 23, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhyudev said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you someone please help to understand is there any way I can find out if NSW issued an invite for a specific ANZSCO code.
> 
> ...


You can submit a freedom of information act request
It’s similar to RTI in india


Cheers


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

Hey guys, recieved an approval to apply for skilled nomination 190 yesterday. J have a question regarding pcc, vfs do not seem to be responding to any phone calls. Are they still providing pcc any one else applied or waiting for pcc? Is the Sydney vfs operating ?


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi, please do postal application, it works...submit all the documents as per the checklist, original passport not required, photocopy with self attestation works


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inaam2316 said:


> Hey guys, recieved an approval to apply for skilled nomination 190 yesterday. J have a question regarding pcc, vfs do not seem to be responding to any phone calls. Are they still providing pcc any one else applied or waiting for pcc? Is the Sydney vfs operating ?


Drop them an email
They may not be answering calls, but I am sure they will reply to your email

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Hi, please do postal application, it works...submit all the documents as per the checklist, original passport not required, photocopy with self attestation works


In what context is your question 
Give details

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NB said:


> In what context is your question
> Give details
> 
> Cheers


I think he is answering Inaam2316's question above, about PCC application through VFS Sydney.


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Hi, please do postal application, it works...submit all the documents as per the checklist, original passport not required, photocopy with self attestation works


 thanks Mayte


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

NB said:


> Inaam2316 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, recieved an approval to apply for skilled nomination 190 yesterday. J have a question regarding pcc, vfs do not seem to be responding to any phone calls. Are they still providing pcc any one else applied or waiting for pcc? Is the Sydney vfs operating ?
> ...


Did that no reply from vfs.


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

Inaam2316 said:


> Did that no reply from vfs.


Absolutely they're hopeless in terms of response...however, just simply furnish the required forms and attach the docs...they process it quickly...I had gone through this recently, it happened within a week.... I was skeptical to send original passport, I just sent the photocopy with self-attestation, finally, it worked...Better walk in to Aus Post, there you can complete the photo according to the required specifications, do the registered post from there itself..so you can finish it at one go.

@NB...It was for Inaam only...replied from my mobile, for some reason the quote was missing


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Inaam2316 said:
> 
> 
> > Did that no reply from vfs.
> ...


You are quite right about their hopelessness. I plan to do the same way as you just going to take my passport to the vfs office in city rather than attestation.


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

*NSW 190 Pre Invite date?*

Hello Guys, 
I have a doubt, Does NSW send out pre-invites on any specific day of a month for 190? like how its 11th of every month for 189...
Should i expect an invite on any specific date ? or its given out on a random basis so i can expect an invite on any day of the month? :fingerscrossed:

What about other states like QLD and VIC?

Thanks in advance for your response. Much appreciated


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jvnarayanan91 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I have a doubt, Does NSW send out pre-invites on any specific day of a month for 190? like how its 11th of every month for 189...
> Should i expect an invite on any specific date ? or its given out on a random basis so i can expect an invite on any day of the month? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


There is no specific dates for sending out invites
States can send out the Preinvite on any day or date 
Same with VIC
No idea about QLD 

Cheers


----------



## jvnarayanan91 (May 26, 2020)

NB said:


> There is no specific dates for sending out invites
> States can send out the Preinvite on any day or date
> Same with VIC
> No idea about QLD
> ...


Thanks for your reply NB. Always helpful


----------



## abhyudev (Mar 12, 2019)

abhyudev said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Can you confirm if a business analyst with 80 points got an invite ?
> 
> Thanks





karthickbeta said:


> Seems NSW is sending invite in full fledge. I can confirm the invite for the following categories,
> 
> We are primarily working in Sydney for last 3 years.
> 
> ...



Hi Buddy,

Can you confirm if a business analyst with 80 points got an invite ?

Thanks


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

abhyudev said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey mate,

BA from my company got it for 75+5 in June round 

He has 5 years experience in Sydney

Cheers


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

As per immitracker and MARA agent there were off shore invites on 10th June though very less in numbers. Sorry for commenting it was NIL as per information got at that time.
If there is a pre invite round pendung in this FY (chances are low), it will probably be tomorrow? Any info on that?


----------



## Lamby3337 (Jun 26, 2020)

*Marketing Specialist*

Hi Guys I want to know if anyone has got their 190 visa for marketing specialist recently? 

I am based and employed in Sydney working in my skill. 

Updated my EOI today - 95 points (with nomination counted) 

Superior English and Skilled Partner


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

My partner's CDR was original works done by him. But in assessment by EA after two weeks of queries and all ultimately the result was that there is one or more CE which were copied from internet sources and a 1 year ban was given. After checking for plagiarism in different sites we found that there were two sentences in one CE which were similar to two research articles. It was probably because the same was studied and was in mind while writing the CE and proper care wasn't taken in plagiarism check. But any Engineer who will assess it could have easily understood that it wasn't any malpractice. Could these two sentences be the reason for the negative assessment and ban or could there be anything more? Also the reply given by us while EA asked for the reason for similarity was that it could happen because it was an electronic design and not an invention with patent or anything. Could this reply be a reason too? The CDR was prepared without outside help. Will it be okay if the same CDR is submitted again after the ban period after removing those sentences?
Should we do it with CDR writers or our own like before.
Experts please guide.


----------



## simmangandhi (May 19, 2020)

Hi Guys, I would like to know if anyone with 85 points (including state nomination) got their 190 NSW invitation under Developer Programmer occupation?


Thanks,


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

@Simman,

People got invite at 80 too including state points for this code.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Architect Joe said:


> As per immitracker and MARA agent there were off shore invites on 10th June though very less in numbers. Sorry for commenting it was NIL as per information got at that time.
> If there is a pre invite round pendung in this FY (chances are low), it will probably be tomorrow? Any info on that?


That’s a good sign! 

Do you know what codes got invited? Also how do you check if candidate is offshore or not on immitracker? Wasn’t able to find it!


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Architect Joe said:
> 
> 
> > As per immitracker and MARA agent there were off shore invites on 10th June though very less in numbers. Sorry for commenting it was NIL as per information got at that time.
> ...


In immitracker I checked nationality only, but there were 2 offshore invites to clients of my MARA agent as they only deal with offshore clients. Not sure about their occupation.


----------



## Sherjel (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi All,
This is my first post on this forum. Can anyone please let me know if there is any chance of getting invite for nsw 190 on 80+5 points for project and program admin. 
Break down 
Age 30 
Eng 20 
Onshore Exp 2.9 year on going 
Spouse 5 
Study 20 
State 5 
I submitted my EOI in sep 2019. 
Updated English points 21 june. 
Residing in nsw for last 5 years. Regards, 
Sherjel


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sherjel said:


> Hi All,
> This is my first post on this forum. Can anyone please let me know if there is any chance of getting invite for nsw 190 on 80+5 points for project and program admin.
> Break down
> Age 30
> ...


No one can predict the state sponsorship 
You can have a hundred points and yet not get invited 
The process is absolutely opaque 
The sooner you accept this, the better it is for you 

Cheers


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

My understanding as per present situation is why would NSW invite offshore applicants now (due to Covid) unless it is a very demanding position like in healthcare... They wud prefer giving opportunities to onshore ppl definitely! This is what I think..


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> My partner's CDR was original works done by him. But in assessment by EA after two weeks of queries and all ultimately the result was that there is one or more CE which were copied from internet sources and a 1 year ban was given. After checking for plagiarism in different sites we found that there were two sentences in one CE which were similar to two research articles. It was probably because the same was studied and was in mind while writing the CE and proper care wasn't taken in plagiarism check. But any Engineer who will assess it could have easily understood that it wasn't any malpractice. Could these two sentences be the reason for the negative assessment and ban or could there be anything more? Also the reply given by us while EA asked for the reason for similarity was that it could happen because it was an electronic design and not an invention with patent or anything. Could this reply be a reason too? The CDR was prepared without outside help. Will it be okay if the same CDR is submitted again after the ban period after removing those sentences?
> Should we do it with CDR writers or our own like before.
> Experts please guide.


Anyone?


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

Who all got NSW invite on 23 june 2020.
Please share your points, occupation code and nsw exp.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> Who all got NSW invite on 23 june 2020.
> Please share your points, occupation code and nsw exp.


Was there a round?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> Who all got NSW invite on 23 june 2020.
> 
> Please share your points, occupation code and nsw exp.


Last round AFAIK was 10th June


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

Somebody on immitracker updated it as 23 june


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> Somebody on immitracker updated it as 23 june


 that might be invite from skillselect. Pre- invite from NSW was last done on 10th June.


----------



## Sherjel (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi All,

Any idea when will be the next round for nsw 190..


----------



## Jay Lincon (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi, 

Wondering if there is any chance to get invited for NSW 190 for hotel manager, currently onshore at 70points.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Sherjel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any idea when will be the next round for nsw 190..


 Next FY and most probably after October as occupation ceilings will be given by then only. Usually that used to be done in May and invitation rounds from July itself.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Architect Joe said:


> Sherjel said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


SA has already officially announced early Aug. I don’t think we will need to wait till Oct.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Jay Lincon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering if there is any chance to get invited for NSW 190 for hotel manager, currently onshore at 70points.


You probably have more chances than Mechanical Eng with 95 pts for example...state invites are random and people in professions that are not as busy with applications can get invited even with 65 pts. Points don't really matter it seems if there is less people in the queue for your profession code.

Again, state invites are random and nobody can predict them exactly.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jay Lincon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering if there is any chance to get invited for NSW 190 for hotel manager, currently onshore at 70points.


Hospitality sector has been hit the hardest due to covid and no chances of reviving in near future 
I doubt hospitality connected jobs would be on any state priority list

Cheers


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

So since FY starts July, does this mean invites will be started from July itself??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nailed said:


> So since FY starts July, does this mean invites will be started from July itself??


Even when the states would get the new quota in June, they would start inviting only in August or September 
This year the states are expected to get the quota only in October, so you do the maths

Cheers


----------



## Jay Lincon (Dec 13, 2019)

So you think Hotel Manager is less demand and therefore has less people apply for 190?


----------



## Jay Lincon (Dec 13, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Jay Lincon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


So you think Hotel Manager is less demand and therefore has less people apply for 190?


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

If my vetasses report doesn't state any expiry date does this mean it is automatically valid for 3 years?? Also are PTE scores valid for 2 years even for migration purpose?... Pls shed some light on this.. Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nailed said:


> If my vetasses report doesn't state any expiry date does this mean it is automatically valid for 3 years?? Also are PTE scores valid for 2 years even for migration purpose?... Pls shed some light on this.. Thanks!


All skills assessment report are valid for maximum 3 years even if no expiry date is mentioned
PTEA scores are valid for 3 years
Make sure you send the scores to DHA through PTEA website within 2 years

Cheers


----------



## rahul.28.kapoor (Jun 10, 2020)

What about the ACS validity. It days for 2 yrs but skill select says skill assessment is valid for 3 yrs. Does it mean I need to do ACS again after 2 yrs.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

https://www.workvisalawyers.com.au/news/all/gsm-closed-indefinitely.html <br />
<br />
With a pinch of salt (&tequila) for this news.<br />
<br />
"Australian Skilled Migration Program Closed Indefinitely - 190/491/189 Visas"<br />
<br />
State and Territories cannot open their program until the Federal Government issues invitations. We have no indication of when this will be. Allocations may be issued as late as October 2020, when the Federal Government will set its budget.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> https://www.workvisalawyers.com.au/news/all/gsm-closed-indefinitely.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will be credible if DHA too post this officially...let’s see how things go.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul.28.kapoor said:


> What about the ACS validity. It days for 2 yrs but skill select says skill assessment is valid for 3 yrs. Does it mean I need to do ACS again after 2 yrs.


It is 3 years or whatever period is mentioned in the assessment letter which ever is lower
You have to redo the ACS assessment after 2 years if you want to continue with the EOI

But frankly if you have not got the invite in 2 years, you should have a serious relook at your chances as the points requirements is only going to go up here on 

Don’t throw good money after bad and move on 

Cheers


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> https://www.workvisalawyers.com.au/news/all/gsm-closed-indefinitely.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything about this article is silly. It is just the same old news that Federal govt will give states invites ceilings by October only which is known from a couple of months, they just added a striking headline and published it at a noticeable time.


----------



## Nailed (Dec 11, 2018)

Cool, thanks NB


NB said:


> Nailed said:
> 
> 
> > If my vetasses report doesn't state any expiry date does this mean it is automatically valid for 3 years?? Also are PTE scores valid for 2 years even for migration purpose?... Pls shed some light on this.. Thanks!
> ...


----------



## Rajeshkumar3 (Oct 16, 2019)

NSW is currently closed to applications for nomination under the Business Innovation and Investment Program (BIIP) and the Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 491)

NSW will open to new nominations once the Commonwealth Department of Home Affairs provides us with an allocation of positions for 2020-21. Invitation rounds for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) will also commence at this time.

At this stage we are unable to advise when this will occur. Please continue to monitor our website for updates.

*Source *: https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/visa-and-nomination


----------



## abhi1209 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Anyone who is filing for NSW 190 Visa application, medical appointments are now taking months atleast I saw here is Sydney, how to we deal with this situation?

Regards,
Abhi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhi1209 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone who is filing for NSW 190 Visa application, medical appointments are now taking months atleast I saw here is Sydney, how to we deal with this situation?
> 
> ...


You can complete the medicals later also after submitting the application 
It’s not a big issue
Also you can’t deal with it, you have to wait

Cheers


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi all, hope you're doing well. 

I have a question regarding bridging visas that I hope someone might be able to help me with. 

I'm afraid I won't receive an invite before my 485 visa expires this November (especially since NSW isn't inviting anyone at the moment). I will then go for a student visa while waiting for an invitation. 
My question is if I receive an invite and apply for the 190 visa while being on a student visa, will I then have full work rights?

Thank you, Cat


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

cat_190nsw said:


> Hi all, hope you're doing well.
> 
> I have a question regarding bridging visas that I hope someone might be able to help me with.
> 
> ...


No, you won't.

You will have to fulfill the student visa conditions (limited work hours) till you get your 190 Grant.


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

Mr. said:


> No, you won't.
> 
> You will have to fulfill the student visa conditions (limited work hours) till you get your 190 Grant.


I was thinking that too, but I also just found this link here: https://visaaustralia.com.au/australian-visas/bridging-visas/ which states that if you're applying for a 190 it has no work limitations. I haven't been able to find this information on Immi's website though. Is this incorrect?

Worst case scenario I might be able to apply for a BVA which allows me to work: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/moving-between-visas


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

cat_190nsw said:


> I was thinking that too, but I also just found this link here: https://visaaustralia.com.au/australian-visas/bridging-visas/ which states that if you're applying for a 190 it has no work limitations. I haven't been able to find this information on Immi's website though. Is this incorrect?
> 
> Worst case scenario I might be able to apply for a BVA which allows me to work: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/moving-between-visas


So when you apply for 190 you will have a valid student visa.

The bridging visa for the 190 won't be active till your student visa ends or your 190 is granted which ever is earlier.


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

Mr. said:


> So when you apply for 190 you will have a valid student visa.
> 
> The bridging visa for the 190 won't be active till your student visa ends or your 190 is granted which ever is earlier.


Yes, I'm aware that the bridging visa doesn't take into effect until my student visa expires. I just wonder if I'll be able to work full time on the bridging visa before my 190 grant comes through.


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

cat_190nsw said:


> Yes, I'm aware that the bridging visa doesn't take into effect until my student visa expires. I just wonder if I'll be able to work full time on the bridging visa before my 190 grant comes through.



Well, this you should check with DHA to be 100% confirmed but as I know - Your bridging visa will have the same work rights and conditions as your previous visa.

For example, if you hold a working holiday visa and apply for a student visa, you will have the same work rights on the bridging visa as your working holiday visa – Full work rights. However, if you hold a visitor visa and you apply for a student visa, you will have the same work rights on the bridging visa as your visitor visa – no work.

In general, a Bridging A visa will have the same work rights as the visa held at the time of application as per my knowledge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cat_190nsw said:


> Yes, I'm aware that the bridging visa doesn't take into effect until my student visa expires. I just wonder if I'll be able to work full time on the bridging visa before my 190 grant comes through.


The bridging visa generally has the same rights as the substantive visa in almost all cases 
So in your case if your student visa has limited working rights, then you will most likely have the same conditions imposed on you in the bridging visa
But to be sure, you have to wait till you apply for the 190 and get the bridging visa email

Cheers


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

NB said:


> The bridging visa generally has the same rights as the substantive visa in almost all cases
> So in your case if your student visa has limited working rights, then you will most likely have the same conditions imposed on you in the bridging visa
> But to be sure, you have to wait till you apply for the 190 and get the bridging visa email
> 
> Cheers


Cool, will have to look into it closer to grant. Thanks guys!


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

cat_190nsw said:


> Cool, will have to look into it closer to grant. Thanks guys!


When I lodged my application for Temporary Graduate Visa (485) and the previous substantive Visa being Stduent Visa (500), I automatically received the Bridging A Visa (Inactive) with only one condition attached ''8501 - Maintain health insurance''

Once my Student Visa (500) expired, the Bridging A Visa became active. My employer asked me to get a letter from DIBP stating that no work restrictions are imposed on my Bridging A Visa. So, when I called DIBP, they told me that since I have completed my course, I have unlimited working rights untill my 485 application is being finalised. They also told me that I can use my course completion letter and the below link as evidence to prove that I have full working rights. Please see this link for more information under ''When you can work over 40 hours a fortnight''

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...ditions/see-your-visa-conditions?product=500#

So, if you receive an ITA for 189/190/491 and lodge the Visa application when you are on your Student Visa (500). You will be granted a Bridging A Visa (Inactive). But in this case, you will still have to comply with your Student Visa conditions untill you receive the grant for your new Visa application. However, if your Student Visa expires before DIBP finalises your new application. The Bridging A Visa will become active with no work restrictions as you would have successfully completed your course

Call 131 881 (DIBP telephone line for general questions) if you still need clarification from an authority. They were really helpful when I called them pre-COVID times 

I hope you receive the 190 invitation before your 485 expires. Good Luck!


----------



## cat_190nsw (Jun 3, 2020)

Aussie dreamz said:


> When I lodged my application for Temporary Graduate Visa (485) and the previous substantive Visa being Stduent Visa (500), I automatically received the Bridging A Visa (Inactive) with only one condition attached ''8501 - Maintain health insurance''
> 
> Once my Student Visa (500) expired, the Bridging A Visa became active. My employer asked me to get a letter from DIBP stating that no work restrictions are imposed on my Bridging A Visa. So, when I called DIBP, they told me that since I have completed my course, I have unlimited working rights untill my 485 application is being finalised. They also told me that I can use my course completion letter and the below link as evidence to prove that I have full working rights. Please see this link for more information under ''When you can work over 40 hours a fortnight''
> 
> ...


Thank you for this! Actually reminded me that I had no work restrictions on my bridging visa between student and 485 either, so this all makes total sense  Feeling a bit calmer now haha 
Thanks again and good luck to you too!


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

anyone started thread for 2020-2021 ?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

arnish.singh said:


> anyone started thread for 2020-2021 ?


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...hip-invitations-financial-year-2020-21-a.html


----------



## abhi1209 (Mar 11, 2019)

Rajeshkumar3 said:


> Absolutely they're hopeless in terms of response...however, just simply furnish the required forms and attach the docs...they process it quickly...I had gone through this recently, it happened within a week.... I was skeptical to send original passport, I just sent the photocopy with self-attestation, finally, it worked...Better walk in to Aus Post, there you can complete the photo according to the required specifications, do the registered post from there itself..so you can finish it at one go.
> 
> @NB...It was for Inaam only...replied from my mobile, for some reason the quote was missing




Hey Guys,

The photocopy is required to be sent to VFS in for PCC should be for the whole passport (all the pages) or the main biodata page etc?

Regards,
Abhi


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Till when can I claim 10 spouse points?

Date of exam for IELTS: 9-Sep-2017
Date of Report Card: 10-Dec-2017 

As the score is valid for 3 year, I 'm confused till when it will be valid?
Does she need to exam again after 9-Sep?

My total 189 points: 90(total)
Age- 30
English language- 20
education-15
experience - 15
partner qualification - 10


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitparas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Till when can I claim 10 spouse points?
> 
> ...


3 months to get the IELTS results or is it a typo ?
Anyways, the 3 years validity start from the date of the test so in your case 9 sep 2020

Cheers


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

I applied for re-evaluation. 
Thanks NB




NB said:


> ankitparas said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


----------



## Inaam2316 (Mar 9, 2020)

Has any one recently booked their medicals. If so what were the appointment dates.


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

Inaam2316 said:


> Has any one recently booked their medicals. If so what were the appointment dates.


4th September.

Cheers


----------



## nawabahmed (Jul 17, 2020)

*233911*

Hi Mates!

Is there any possibility to receive invitation for subclass 190 from NSW for Occupation 233911, Aeronautical Engineer with 75 points including SS.
English Proficiency : 10.
Thanks


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

NB said:


> 3 months to get the IELTS results or is it a typo ?
> Anyways, the 3 years validity start from the date of the test so in your case 9 sep 2020
> 
> Cheers


For 3 Years PTE Validity, do we need to send score to DHA without any invitation or visa application or result still valid for 3 years if we do not send to DHA ?

Thanking you


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

arnish.singh said:


> For 3 Years PTE Validity, do we need to send score to DHA without any invitation or visa application or result still valid for 3 years if we do not send to DHA ?
> 
> Thanking you


Your PTE scores are valid for Australian migration purposes as long as you receive invitation within 3 years from your test date. Once you receive an invite, your points will be frozen and any change in your points thereafter does not affect your visa application

Please see more details from this link

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...perior-english


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

*The year that was*

Official report out on last year's invite stats:

https://www.anzscosearch.com/visa-program-2019-20-overview/

For 190 visas, 
Overall 11499 out of 12800 issued. 
NSW, 2740 out of 3000 issued. 

Pretty good numbers. Just hope they retain the quota for 2020-21.


----------



## Sachin9911 (Sep 11, 2020)

*Spouse ACS Expire*

I have applied 190 visa for Developer Programmer and have included my spouse to gain additional 10 points(ACS under same category System Analyst and PTE). I have received the invite 11/09/2020 but my spouse ACS has expire in last month 28/09/2020. 

Can someone help me as to what should I do in this case?


----------



## R_K (Dec 8, 2019)

Hey Guys,

Just to update, I have received the direct grant on 05 Dec. Application lodged - 23rd Jan 2020, other details in signature.

Let me know if I can help with any thing during your PR journey.


----------



## PriyaRoshan (May 6, 2017)

R_K said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just to update, I have received the direct grant on 05 Dec. Application lodged - 23rd Jan 2020, other details in signature.
> 
> Let me know if I can help with any thing during your PR journey.


Congratulations Mate.


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

R_K said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just to update, I have received the direct grant on 05 Dec. Application lodged - 23rd Jan 2020, other details in signature.
> 
> Let me know if I can help with any thing during your PR journey.


Hi! Congrats on the grant! Are you offshore or onshore?


----------



## Uzi19932 (Dec 9, 2020)

Guri96 said:


> *Early Childhood Teacher*
> 
> G'day all,
> 
> ...



Hi,
Did u receive invitation yet?


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

Uzi19932 said:


> Hi,
> Did u receive invitation yet?


Hi
I didn't. Waited for 2 years and now my assessment is expiring in Jan. Again have to go through the process of IELTS. Very much disheartened.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aamien said:


> Hi
> I didn't. Waited for 2 years and now my assessment is expiring in Jan. Again have to go through the process of IELTS. Very much disheartened.


I hope you are aware that English scores are valid for 3 years for claiming points and not 2 years as written in the certificate 
Cheers


----------



## trulyanonymous (Aug 14, 2019)

*note: I am copying this from a post I made, in the hopes of getting a reply*.

Hi. This is going to sound bizarre.. but I discovered that when I was much younger, my name was changed to what it is currently. This isn't something that I was aware of as my old name has not been in any documents, except my birth certificate which I have never looked at so I was never aware. I only found out when my dad told me about this.

I am already several months in waiting for my 190 visa. Is it possible for me to add this information into my application, or will it cause an issue? I understand this will cause an issue, but if it was done when I was so young, and if I had no memory of it, then I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

trulyanonymous said:


> *note: I am copying this from a post I made, in the hopes of getting a reply*.
> 
> Hi. This is going to sound bizarre.. but I discovered that when I was much younger, my name was changed to what it is currently. This isn't something that I was aware of as my old name has not been in any documents, except my birth certificate which I have never looked at so I was never aware. I only found out when my dad told me about this.
> 
> I am already several months in waiting for my 190 visa. Is it possible for me to add this information into my application, or will it cause an issue? I understand this will cause an issue, but if it was done when I was so young, and if I had no memory of it, then I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do.


Have you not submitted your birth certificate anywhere in your life ?
Very surprising that you have managed to get your school and college certificate and passport without it
Cheers


----------



## trulyanonymous (Aug 14, 2019)

NB said:


> Have you not submitted your birth certificate anywhere in your life ?
> Very surprising that you have managed to get your school and college certificate and passport without it
> Cheers


No, I have not. I wasn't really required to do so. And I have got a response from the CO, asking for some documents, though the list of documents doesn't include the birth certificate.

It was when I was pretty young. My first passport that was made was in my new name. The only place that has my old name is my birth certificate.


----------



## trulyanonymous (Aug 14, 2019)

trulyanonymous said:


> No, I have not. I wasn't really required to do so. And I have got a response from the CO, asking for some documents, though the list of documents doesn't include the birth certificate.
> 
> It was when I was pretty young. My first passport that was made was in my new name. The only place that has my old name is my birth certificate.


To add to this, I was here in Australia for TR and a student visa as well. Of course, there was no mention of my old name because I had just forgotten about it. So maybe they will look back on those and ask me why I had not mentioned it before.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

trulyanonymous said:


> No, I have not. I wasn't really required to do so. And I have got a response from the CO, asking for some documents, though the list of documents doesn't include the birth certificate.
> 
> It was when I was pretty young. My first passport that was made was in my new name. The only place that has my old name is my birth certificate.


You are from Which country ?
Cheers


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

NB said:


> I hope you are aware that English scores are valid for 3 years for claiming points and not 2 years as written in the certificate
> Cheers


Hi NB

I know but Aistl donot consider IELTS older than 24 months for assessment, and they donot accept PTE as well. They need 7788 in IELTS academics only.


Cheers


----------



## hnddnli (Jul 29, 2018)

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I lodged my EOI for Economist at 75 point (189) and 75+5 (190 NSW) back in June 2019.
> Now I am considering to apply for skill assessment in Statistician to increase my chance. This occupation is in Low category with No additional condition. I expect to have the same point (75 - 189) for this occupation
> ...


Have you applied for skills assessment in statistician? And can you please tell me if you get the positive outcome from it? 
thanks


----------



## Justin15 (Apr 16, 2021)

khahn7 said:


> Yes it is. I am a Tennis Coach.


hey khahn7. I'd like to know more about tennis coach profile as i'm also a tennis coach. Can i get in touch with you


----------



## hashtagbrisbane (Aug 19, 2021)

hnddnli said:


> Have you applied for skills assessment in statistician? And can you please tell me if you get the positive outcome from it?
> thanks


Same here. I need to connect with you people as I am having trouble nominating an occupation. I’m confused if I should go for Statistician or the Info and Org Professionals nec as a Data Analyst. Hope I could get a response!!!


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

any hope guys? if it wasn't for covid, I guess I would have already bought a house in NSW by now.


----------

